#ubuntu-it 2011-07-04
<Kerson> buonasera
<Kerson> vorrei chiedervi una cortesia
<Kerson> ho appena installato ubuntu e la lingua è metà in inglese e metà in italiano
<Kerson> hho già installato solo la lingua italiana
<Kerson> ma il problema persiste
<Kerson> potreste aiutarmi in qualche modo per favore?
<acer_power> get deb non mi funziona
<acer_power> getdeb non mi funziona
<acer_power> qualcuno sa cosa ? successo'?
<acer_power> avrei bisogno delle repository per lucid
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<acer_power> ciao jester
<jester-> !sourceslist | acer_power
<ubot-it> acer_power: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<jester-> !repo | acer_power
<ubot-it> acer_power: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<acer_power> ? il 10.04
<jester-> acer_power: scorri la pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<acer_power> getdeb non ? in soucres list
<acer_power> sorceslist
<ErVito> :|
<acer_power> e non funziona
<ErVito> get deb non è un repo ufficiale, ha forse delle ppa? (_FORSE_)
<ErVito> è evidentemente down
<acer_power> ? down da oggi
<acer_power> fino a ieri mattina funzionava
<ErVito> ehh, lo sistemerannno
<ErVito> pensa te ci sono delle ppa non ufficiali delle ppa, il che è pazzesco
<ErVito> lol
<acer_power> che barba.... quanto ci vorr??
<acer_power> non ? pazzesco
<acer_power> perch? i software si evolvono
<jester-> acer_power: che centra getdeb con i repo ufficiali?
<acer_power> nulla
<ErVito> acer_power: sei anche su lucid :|
<acer_power> si
<acer_power> ma se metto le repo ufficiali
<acer_power> avete le repo di getdeb
<acer_power> ?
<jester-> troll di primo mattino?
<ErVito> TRLOL
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> ola Odo
<glpiana> ola
<acer_power> non capite il valore dell'open source!
<Elzaralian> Buongiorno a tutti, io ho una scheda wifi Broadcom BCM43225 e vorrei installare il driver brcm80211 (che dovrebbe supportare la modalità "monitor"). Sembra che io debba seguire le istruzioni riportate qui:http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 ma nella cartella /lib/firmware/brcm i files che dovrei copiare sono già presenti.
<glpiana> Elzaralian, carichi il driver corretto?
<Elzaralian> L'ultima volta che avevo dato il comando per vedere che driver carico aveva risposto wl
<Elzaralian> che non è brcm80211
<glpiana> Elzaralian, in un terminale dai: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | Elzaralian
<ubot-it> Elzaralian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Elzaralian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637825/
<glpiana> Elzaralian, effettivamente carica wl. ora sei connesso con la wifi?
<Elzaralian> si
<glpiana> Elzaralian, puoi collegarti via cavo?
<Elzaralian> No... il router non è a portata di mano...
<glpiana> Elzaralian, fa nulla. però col comando che ti faccio dare ora ti disconnetterai, sappilo
<glpiana> Elzaralian, rimuoviamo il modulo wl e poi carichiamo l'altro.
<Elzaralian> ok
<glpiana> prima però dai: locate brcm      e metti su pastebin
<Elzaralian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637828/ ecco
<glpiana> Elzaralian, allora prima rimuovi wl: sudo rmmod wl
<glpiana> Elzaralian, dopodichè carichi brcm80211: sudo modprobe brcm80211
<glpiana> Elzaralian, poi dai dmesg | tail    e ti copi l'output che non si sa mai
<glpiana> Elzaralian, se funziona, bene, se no: sudo rmmod brcm80211        e poi sudo modprobe wl
<glpiana> Elzaralian, e dovresti poter navigare ancora. male che vada riavvii la machcina
<Elzaralian> ok... allora vado! Spero in bene...
<Elzaralian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637830/ sembra che ci sia riuscito!
<glpiana> bene
<Elzaralian> glpiana, Fantastico! Grazie mille! Ora devo fare qualcosa per chi ha il mio stesso problema?
<glpiana> Elzaralian, boh :)
<Elzaralian> Scrivere la soluzione da qualche parte?
<Elzaralian> glpiana, Grazie ancora!
<glpiana> Elzaralian, prego
<glpiana> Elzaralian, ah aspetta
<glpiana> al prossimo riavvio avrai di nuovo wl caricato
<glpiana> Elzaralian, dovresti modificare /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  e /etc/modules
<glpiana> Elzaralian, nel primo dei due file ci metti wl, cosicchè non venga caricato, e nell'altro ci metti brcm80211 in modo che venga caricato
<glpiana> poi riavvii e vedi cosa ti carica
<Elzaralian> Per blacklist.conf basta scrivere wl in fondo giusto?
<glpiana> Elzaralian, sì
<Elzaralian> Ok grazie mille ancora!
<janskyview> ciao a tutti, quale file system secondo voi permette la minor perdita di spazio dopo la formattazione?
<Steeler> janskyview, su linux probabilmente NTFS.
<janskyview> Steeler: grazie, ho notato infatti che da 1tb il disco arriva a 870gb...sono sempre un po' deludenti gli acquisti di dischi :-))
<Steeler> janskyview, no, devi fare la proporzione da mb a gb a tb, con le equivalenze ti accorgerai che la grandezza è esatta.
<seawolf> janskyview  tune2fs puoi abbassare la percentuale di spazio riservato al flisystem
<davide_> ciao, ho installato la 10.04 lts, mi accetta la password al login mi accetta la password attraverso ubuntu software center ma non se cerco di fare qualche operazione dal terminale o da synaptic, oltretutto dopo aver installato il supporto per la lingua il sistema rimane in parte in inglese
<jester1-> davide_: hai abilitato root?
<jester1-> e la 10.04 lè vegia
<davide_> jester in che enso? Ho installato normalmente ed ho fatto le normali operazioni di aggiornamento
<davide_> senso
<davide_> solo che da terminale non mi prende la password
<davide_> jester, ? come se usasse in alcuni casi la tastiera inglese
<jester1-> davide_: non c'è senso che solo synaptic non accetti la pass
<jester1-> davide_: supporto lingue
<davide_> jester, eppure ? cos?
<jester1-> italiano (italia) apply to ssystem wide
<davide_> fatto
<davide_> ho fatto tutto quello che potevo prima di venirvi a stressare
<jester1-> davide_: se hai fatto giusto il sistema dovrebbe essere in itlaiano
<jester1-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<jester1-> controlla di avere tutti i pacchetti
<davide_> ok guardo la lista pacchetti e controllo se sono tutti installati
<davide_> jester, ? tutto installato
<davide_> far? l'avanzamento per risolvere anche se non mi andava di farlo
<davide_> grazie comunque
<masiar> buongiorno
<masiar> come mai con il nuovo ubuntu non mi funziona il wi fi??? qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> masiar: tipo scheda wifi?
<masiar> ahahah  devo vedere
<jester-> masiar: se integrata lspci | grep -i network
<masiar> jester non parlare troppo tecnico io sono una schiappa!
<masiar> Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02) Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<masiar> questa è la scheda wi fi
<masiar> secondo il test di sistema non funziona
<masiar> buongiorno
<masiar> ero qui poco fa sono caduto
<jester-> masiar: attaccati col filo, vai in amministrazione driver aggiuntivi e installi il consigliato
<masiar> chiedevo come faccio a far funzionare il wi fi sul nuovo ubuntu unity
<jester-> a broadcom serve il firmware
<masiar> ok jester ci provo
<masiar> il driver trovato è gia in uso
<masiar> il firmware??
<jester-> masiar:  bcm?
<masiar> come mai nelle versioni precedenti andava tutto bene?
<janskyview> seawolf: mi faresti un esempio per favore con tune2fs
<jester-> masiar: in tutte le versioni da sempre a brodcom serve il firmware
<masiar> vabbene
<seawolf> janskyview tipo sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/xxx (in percentuale =1%)
<masiar> ma nel 10.04 ando tutto bene
<masiar> il firmware da dove lo devo installare?
<jester-> masiar: certo, dopo aver installato il firm
<seawolf> se il disco lo usi per archiviare e non per un os
<jester-> masiar: li da driver aggiuntivi, il bcm
<janskyview> seawolf: grazie, ha delle controindicazioni secondo te ?
<masiar> jester da  driver aggiuntivi non trovo cio che mi dici
<seawolf> janskyview  ma,non saprei,ho fatto così su un disco da 2 tb,finora tutto ok
<jester-> masiar: hai driver aggiuntivi aperto?
<masiar> si
<jester-> masiar: cosa vedi
<masiar> c'è scritto questo
<masiar> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<masiar> e sotto dice che è gia in uso
<jester-> masiar: cosa è abilitato e cosa no
<masiar> c'è solo questo !
<masiar> ed è attivo
<jester-> masiar: dai sudo rfkill list nel terminale e fai vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | masiar
<ubot-it> masiar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pino> salve ho appena installato xubuntu qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?n grazie
<jester-> pino: circa?
<tinga90> ciao qualcuno sa come configurare irc su empathy?
<tinga90> per #ubuntu-it
<pino> un problema che si presenta gia con le prime cose da fare tipo il cambio lingua
<janskyview> seawolf: hai messo 1%?
<jester-> tinga90: meglio un client dedicato per irc tipo xchat
<masiar> mi ha scritto soft blocked : yes
<jester-> masiar: sudo rfkill unblock all
<pino> non so se può essere un problema di versione, essendo un pò vecchia
<seawolf> si janskyview
<pino> xubunto 9.04........
<jester-> pino: lsb_release -a
<pino> come?
<jester-> pino: non c'è piu supporto
<masiar> adesso è tutto sbloccato
<pino> a ecco quindi che devo fare?
<jester-> masiar: sudo rfkill unblock all
<pino> o meglio cosa mo conviene fare
<jester-> pino: installa la 11.04
<masiar> jester ho gia fatto
<pino> sempre xubuntu
<jester-> masiar: dovrebbe slboccare
<jester-> sbloccare
<masiar> allora provo a vedere se funziona adesso il wi fi ?
<jester-> pino: xubuntu o altro il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> cambia il vestito
<jester-> masiar: rfkill list
<pino> dove la posso scaricare?
<jester-> !natty | pino
<ubot-it> pino: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<seawolf> janskyview ti ricordo,visto che prima parlavi di ntfs : tune2fs - adjust tunable filesystem parameters on ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystems
<pino> trovo anche xubunto li?
<masiar> jester ho postato su paste!
<masiar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637880/
<masiar> questo è il risultato
<jester-> pino: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/
<pino> grazie
<jester-> masiar: dovrebbe andare adesso
<masiar> siii??
<masiar> vediamo subito
<jester-> stacca lu filo
<masiar> wi cd non trova nessuna rete wi fi
<masiar> provo a staccare il filo
<jester-> masiar: impostazioni di wicd controlla se c'è wlan0
<masiar> le impostazioni sarebbe la preference?
<jester-> eh
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<jester-> masiar: iwconfig nel terminale
<jester-> fa vedere
<masiar> iwconfig
<masiar> o        no wireless extensions.  eth1      no wireless extensions.  irda0     no wireless extensions.
<masiar> jester è questa la risposta
<jester-> masiar: hai aggiornato o installazione nuova
<masiar> nuova installazione
<jester-> masiar: allora col piffero ha è installato il firm
<masiar> jester ma il firm da dove s'installa?
<masiar> devo fare un aggiornamento?
<jester-> masiar: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<masiar> jester fatto
<masiar> ma devo' riavviare per rendere effettivo tutto
<pino> una volta scaricato l'iso posso farlo partire direttamemte per formattare
<jester-> masiar: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> !installazione | pino
<ubot-it> pino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> masiar: copia incolla nel terminale
<masiar> jester cosa mim hai
<masiar> jester cosa mi hai fatto fare adesso?
<jester-> masiar: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2  fatto?
<masiar> sta facendo
<masiar> fatto
<masiar> ora?
<jester-> masiar: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<masiar> fatto
<jester-> masiar: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<jester-> masiar: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<masiar> fatto
<jester-> masiar: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> masiar: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> masiar: iwconfig
<masiar> mi scrive questo
<masiar> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> masiar: sudo modprobe b43
<masiar> mi scrive questo: masiar01@masiar01:~/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth1      no wireless extensions.  irda0     no wireless extensions.  wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<jester-> masiar: è wlan
<jester-> è wlan1
<masiar> cioè?
<jester-> masiar: wicd la vede?
<masiar> no non in questa versione d'ubuntu
<jester-> masiar: se la vede iwconfig la vede pure wicd  nelle inpostazioni primo box scivi wlan1
<jester-> e fai un refresh
<masiar> nulla
<jester-> masiar: fa vedere iwconfig nel paste
<masiar> fatto
<masiar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637894/
<masiar> questo è il risultato
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> masiar: sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
<masiar> jester ecco la risposta: masiar01@masiar01:~/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver$ sudo iwlist wlan1 scan wlan1     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jester-> masiar: installando wicd hai rimosso network-manager e network-manager-gnome?
<masiar> credo di si l'ho fatto due settimane fa cmq non funzionavano neppure quelli
<masiar> se serve reinstallo tutto ubuntu
<jester-> masiar: sudo dpkg --purge  network-manager e network-manager-gnome
<jester-> masiar: sudo dpkg --purge  network-manager  network-manager-gnome
<jester-> masiar: sudo apt-get install --reinstall wicd
<masiar> fatto
<jester-> masiar: apri wicd e vai nel setup
<masiar> ok ci sno
<jester-> cosa vedi
<masiar> nel general setting ? vedo
<masiar> wirless interface
<jester-> wifi è wlan1?
<jester-> wirless interface = wlan1?
<masiar> si
<jester-> masiar: esci e fai il refresh
<masiar> esco da ubuntu o da wi cd?
<jester-> da setup di wicd
<jester-> e ricarica
<masiar> nulla
<jester-> masiar: ti sei aggiunto al gruppo netdev?
<jester-> o wicd va una sega
<masiar> cosa è il gruppo netdev??
<jester-> te lo chiede mentre installi ma bisogna seguire
<masiar> nel 10.04 utilizzavo network manager
<jester-> masiar: sudo adduser tuouser netdev
<jester-> madu
<masiar> masiar01@masiar01:~/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver$ sudo adduser tuouser netdev adduser: L'utente «tuouser» non esiste.
<jester-> masiar: prendi pè u culu?
<masiar> no
<jester-> masiar:  ls /home
<masiar> masiar01@masiar01:~/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver$ ls /home masiar01
<jester-> masiar: l'iuser è masiar01^
<jester-> ?
<masiar> si
<masiar> dovevo scrivere masia01 al posto di tuouser?
<jester-> masiar: sudo adduser masiar01 netdev
<masiar> aaaaaahhhh
<jester-> era cosi difficile da capire'
<masiar> scusa facendo copia incolla ho sbagliato
<masiar> ok fatto
<jester-> masiar: riavvia
<masiar> tutto?
<jester-> si
<masiar> ok faccio subito
<masiar> eccomi jester ho riavviato
<masiar_> jester : ho riavviato ma wi cd non trova ancora nulla
<HoloCsm> salve..
<HoloCsm> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<HoloCsm> c'è qualcuno?
<HoloCsm> hei..
<StillBorn_> jester-, alla fine ho risolto per la lingua andando in usr lib locale e dando questo comando sudo ln -s it_IT.utf8 it_IT
<D4V|DE> seraaa
<D4V|DE> un'info veloce..
<D4V|DE> poichè uso kde e non ho voglia di installare ubuntu tweak qualcuno mi dice i comandi per la pulizia del sistema?
<seawolf> D4V|DE che pulizia devi fare?
<D4V|DE> pacchetti obsoleti.. cache..
<Pet^Aw> salve a tutti
<D4V|DE> quello che facevo con ubuntu tweak insomma...
<seawolf> per chache sudo apt-get clean
<D4V|DE> tutti i comandi per una pulizia completa
<D4V|DE> sapevo anche un certo "purge" ma non so il comando completo
<D4V|DE> e anche un obsolete ecc ecc ricordi vaghi :°D
<seawolf> potresti dare anche sudo apt-get autoremove
<D4V|DE> xkè con il tweak ricordo che ad ogni aggiornamento che installavo trovavo sempre qualcosa da rimuovere nella sezione pulizia del pc quindi dovrei farli ogni volta tutti
<seawolf> autoremove toglie i pack non più necessari,installati come dipendenze da altri
<D4V|DE> e il purge?
<D4V|DE> a che serve e dove e quando si usa?
<Pet^Aw> salve, avrei bisogno di capire come inviare attraverso una mail un backup del db, tutto da cronjob, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi ?? (uso ubuntu, ho già installato "mutt")
<seawolf> quando vuoi rimuovere un pack inclusi i suoi file di configurazione che di  solito stanno in /etc
<D4V|DE> eventuali file temporanei come li elimino e dove li trovo?
<seawolf> quelli si cancellano quando spegni,almeno in teoria
<seawolf> potresti usare pure sudo aptitude purge ~c per cancellare i file di configurazione di programmi rimossi
<D4V|DE> ogni tanto quando aprivo /Scrivania con dolphin mi spuntavano delle cartelle nascoste nel desktop tipo TW-32433
<seawolf> bho,sarà qualche programma lanciato e mal funzionante
<D4V|DE> cmq quello che è più importante e consistente si elimina con il clean e autoremove giusto?
<seawolf> si libera la chache dei pack deb
<seawolf> se hai fatto un avanzamento recuperi molti mb
<NicoRotolo> salve
<nicotano> salve
<miscus> exit
<Picozzz> Hi there! I've just upgrade my ubuntu to the 11.4 from the previous,but i can't see my bar in the upper side of the screen, how can i restore it? could u help me please?
<jester-> !english | Picozzz
<ubot-it> Picozzz: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Picozzz> ehm,grazie mille,meglio ancora allora! ho appena fatto l'upgrade alla versione 11.4, ma non ho più la barra delle applicazioni nello schermo. come posso ripristinarla?
<Picozzz> qualcuno ha una dritta da darmi per piacere? (anche se il problema è ridicolo,immagino)
<jester-> Picozzz: gnome classic?
<Picozzz> si
<jester-> !gnomereset | Picozzz
<ubot-it> Picozzz: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Picozzz> ok grazie. quindi vengono poi ricreate e ri-settate?
<nicotano> Picozzz, riavvia e vengono create a default
<jester-> Picozzz: esci e rientri da gnome
<Picozzz> perfetto
<Picozzz> grazie mille
<Picozzz> buona giornata!
<NightSilent> salve ho un problema non riesco a spegnere il pc sia con windows e sia con ubuntu ho provato a resettare il bios ma il problema persiste. Cosa devo fare? Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nicotano> NightSilent, da terminale se dai sudo halt si spegne ?
<NightSilent> nicotano: aspetta ora provo ti faccio sapere
<NightSilent> nicotano: no nulla non va
<nicotano> NightSilent, ha qualcosa a che fare con la gestione acpi ma io non so di specifico cosa dirti, nel forum di sicuro trovi
<jester-> se non  va nemmeno con winzoz il problema è hardware
<NightSilent> nicotano: ok grazie ora provo a vedere nel forum ;-)
<tinga90> ciao a tutti
<tinga90> come faccio a rendere eseguibile ad ogni avvio uno script?
<tinga90> uso la 10.04 e volevo fare un killall gnome-panel ad ogni avvio
<nicotano> tinga puoi aggiungere lo script alle applicazioni lanciate all'avvio
<nicotano> tinga90, vedi qui sopra
<tinga90> l'ho fatto, ma non succede nulla (e il pannello presenta sempre le icone fatte male)
<tinga90> potete controllare lo script (magari è quello che non va)?
<tinga90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638028/
<nicotano> tinga90, lo hai reso eseguibile?
<tinga90> nicotano, mmmm no... come dovrei fare?
<nicotano> tinga90, chmod a+x nomescript
<tinga90> nicotano, grazie adesso provo
<lorenzo-2357> non mi apre nessun video di youtube
<lorenzo-2357> il lettore rimane nero!
<tinga90> nicotano, adesso facendo doppio click > esegui nel terminale
<tinga90> funziona
<nicotano> tinga90, aggiungilo alle applicazioni all'avvio
<tinga90> nicotano, l'ho inserito tra le applicazioni d'avvio, provo a riavviare sperando che vada.. intanto grazie!!
<lorenzo-2357> ho un problema con youtube, la pagina si apre, ma non parte nulla, il lettore rimane nero...
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, sudo apt.get install flashplugin-installer
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, provo
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, no, c'erano già...
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, dai nel terminale e vediamo cosa c'è installato  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638036/
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, ancora niente...
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  poi sudo  apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, ah :)
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  poi sudo  apt-get install  --reinstall  flashplugin-installer    chiudi firefox   prima di fare questo
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, però non ho firefox, ho chromium...
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, chiudi il browser e dai il comando
<lorenzo-2357> ok, fatto
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, ancora uguale...
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  poi sudo  apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, poi?
<Elzaralian> Buongiorno, ho avuto diversi problemi nell'installare flash su Ubuntu natty a 64bit per Firefox 5.0... ovvero dopo qualsiasi procedura seguita su youtube rimane un rettangolo nero al posto del video
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, adesso dovresti avere 1 solo plugin vedi un po' come chromium lo gestisce
<Elzaralian> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? Grazie in anticipo
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, continua a farmi lo stesso problema, lettore nero immobile...
<nicotano> Elzaralian,  chiudi firefox sudo  apt-get install  --reinstall  flashplugin-installer
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, vedi se con firefox fa uguale
<Elzaralian> ... come faccio a chiudere firfox?
<nicotano> Elzaralian, ci vuoi prendere per i fondelli?
<Elzaralian> No... ma così mi disconnetto... ok ok trovo un browser alternativo e rientro
<Elzaralian> Un attimo solo che lo reinstallo
<nicotano> Elzaralian, chiudi firefox e dai quel comando nel terminale
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, con firefox funziona, ma preferirei usare chromium...
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, reinstalla chromium cmq a me con chrome funza
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, da terminale il modo più veloce per reinstallare chromium quale può essere?
<nicotano> indovina?
<lorenzo-2357> sudo apt-get reinstall chromium?
<nicotano> se si chiama così altrimenti vai da software center
<samba_> chromium-browser
<samba_> chromium-browser è il nome del pacchetto
<lorenzo-2357> ok grazie :)
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  prima fai remove purge e poi install
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, così elimina il file di configurazione
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  sudo  apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638048/
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  sudo  apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser  manca il  trattino
<ranxerox_> buonasera
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, fatto, l'ho riaperto ma continua a farmi 'sto scherzetto...
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, possibile?
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  non so posso assicurarti che  funziona chrome perchè lo uso
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, prova a scricarlo da google  e lo installi magari quello dei repo ha qualche baco
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, provo...
<ranxerox> salve sto usando debmirror per scaricare i repository ubuntu
<Elzaralian> Eccomi, ho provato  sudo apt-get install  --reinstall  flashplugin-installer ma non ha funzionato per firefox e continuo a vedere un riquadro nero su youtube, ma con midori vedo youtube benissimo!?!?! Non capisco cosa diavolo sta succedendo!
<ranxerox> e mi domandavo per sincronizzarli cosa devo usare ?
<attempt> Elzaralian 64bit?
<Elzaralian> si
<nicotano> Elzaralian, apri una scheda in firefox dai  about:plugins  e in fondo pagina vedi cosa sta usando per flash
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, scusami ancora, quale mi consigli di installre la beta la stabile o unstable?
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, stabile
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, :) ok
<attempt> Elzaralian se non va' il flashplugin-nonfree dal repo allora ti prendi dal sito adobe la versione per linux 64bit square . scarichi estrai. metti nella cartella .mozilla/plugin il file libflashplayer.so ottenuto dallo zip.
<Elzaralian> attempt, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin giusto?
<attempt> no
<Elzaralian> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638054/ ecco il risultato
<Elzaralian> ah! Nella home?
<attempt> Elzaralian     /home/tuonome/.mozilla/plugins/
<Elzaralian> ok
<attempt> copialo li dentro una volta estratto.
<Elzaralian> non esiste mozilla/plugins
<Elzaralian> .Mozilla/extensions o creo una nuova cartella?
<Elzaralian> attempt, ci sei?
<attempt> creala
<Elzaralian> ok
<attempt> nome plugins
<attempt> cerca quella. facciamogliela trovare.
<attempt> hai preso lo square per 64bit?
<Elzaralian> si... già l'avevo scaricato, ma non funziona ancora!
<attempt> libflashplayer.so lo metti in quella cartella. poi firefox lo riavvii.
<Elzaralian> ok fatto.. ma non va
<attempt> toglilo ma lascia la cartella.
<Elzaralian> ok
<Elzaralian> fatto
<attempt> apri terminale
<Elzaralian> ci sono
<attempt> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Elzaralian> fatto... e continua a non andare
<attempt> e allora non so.
<Elzaralian> ... mi sta esplodendo la testa...
<attempt> rimetti anche quel file in plugin.
<attempt> lasciando tutto il resto installato. a me funziona cosi'.
<Elzaralian> ancora niente... ma era plugin o plugins?
<attempt> plugins
<attempt> devo uscire. a poi
<Elzaralian> ok grazie di tutto!
<Elzaralian> Buonasera a tutti, qualcuno mi può aiutare a installare flash su ubuntu natty per firefox?
<Elzaralian> Quando vado su youtube visualizza solo un rettangolo nero e digitando: about:plugins Shockwave Flash risulta installato due volte
<chiofalo> ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando minimizzo una finestra non mi rimane l'icona sulla barra in basso per poterla riaprire e utilizzarla che faccio?
<chiofalo> ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando minimizzo una finestra non mi rimane l'icona sulla barra in basso per poterla riaprire e utilizzarla che faccio?
<chiofalo> ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando minimizzo una finestra non mi rimane l'icona sulla barra in basso per poterla riaprire e utilizzarla che faccio?
<attempt> Elzaralian rinomina la cartella .mozilla in .mozilla.old
<attempt> chiofalo destro sulla barra in basso aggiungi gestore dei processi o nome simile.
<lorenzo-2357> di nuovo buonasera... su importa preferiti di google chrome, mi dice, non è stato trovato nessun browser, come posso fare per importare in chrome i preferiti di firefox?
<attempt> devi aver eliman
<attempt> eliminato il widget che te li visualizzava chiofalo
<Elzaralian> ok eccomi
<Elzaralian> attempt, fatto
<lorenzo-2357> come importare preferiti da firefox a chrome?
<Elzaralian> attempt, GRAZIE!!!! Sarei morto a breve ma mi hai salvato!!!! Finalmente ho ubuntu completamente funzionante! Non credo ai miei occhi grazie ancora
<Elzaralian> attempt, ora devo andare, grazie ancora
<attempt> prova a esportare i preferiti in un file da firefox e mettilo sul desktop. poi da chrome -gestione preferiti-importa preferiti gli dai la cartella da leggere. per provare non sono sicuro che funzioni.
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, provo... grazie
<lorenzo-2357> non ci riesco... faccio importa preferiti gli do' il file .json ma non l'importa...
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, non ci riesco... faccio importa preferiti gli do' il file .json ma non l'importa...
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, fatto, ho esportato da firefox però ho salvato in html... tutto a posto! riuscito :)
<attempt> bene
<chiofalo> sono riuscito a istallare un selettore di finestre che me le accumula in una sola icona e da li le posso riprendere ma non e piu come prima che le finestre si riducono ad icona direttamente sulla barra. nessun   (aggiungi gestore dei processi o nome simile).
<attempt> chiofalo e' uno dei widget che hai e puoi aggiungere. il nome preciso non so perche' uso kde e non gnome.
<attempt> ti basta trovarlo.
<lorenzo-2357> buonasera, stasera non se ne esce, qualcuno può spiegarmi questo? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/schermata1j.png/
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: che sarebbe?
<lorenzo-2357> enzotib, youtube... me lo visualizza così!
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: anche con firefox?
<lorenzo-2357> enzotib, no firefox è regolare...
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: ma è chrome o chromium?
<lorenzo-2357> enzotib, questo è chrome...
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: quindi non dai repo, ma preso direttamente da google?
<lorenzo-2357> sì, su consiglio di nicotano, visto che sempre youtube mi dava problemi di visualizzazione video...
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: ma avevi problemi anche con quello dei repo?
<gabros> salve
<gabros> qualcuno può dirmi come personalizzare con appositi programmi ubuntu 11.04?
<enzotib> gabros: domanda un po' generica
<lorenzo-2357> enzotib, sì, avevo il lettore di youtube nero e non funzionante... poi appena scaricato da google invece mi funzionava, e adesso ci risiamo in più tutta la pagina è visualizzata in quel modo...
<gabros> enzotib: ho bisogno di togliere quella barra fastidiosissima sulla sinistra
<gabros> e metterla in basso
<gabros> magari personalizzandola
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: prova a cancellare la cache
<enzotib> gabros: hai provato a partire con Ubuntu classic?
<lorenzo-2357> enzotib, ovvero, la cartella sulla home?
<enzotib> lorenzo-2357: non uso chrome, quindi non so, ma sicuramente ha la possibilità di cancellare la cache, da qualche parte nelle opzioni
<gabros> enzotib: non so come si fa, cmq, la barra va bene, solo che la vorrei in basso e magari darle un'altra forma e evitare che si nasconda...
<lorenzo-2357> enzotib, grazie, ora sembra che vada grazie :)
<enzotib> gabros: si può evitare che si nasconda, rendere le icone più piccole, ma non si può spostare
<gabros> enzotib: è finita l'epoca in cui ubuntu era personalizzabile al massimo?
<enzotib> gabros: ubuntu è personalizzabile, ma se scegli l'interfaccia di default, cioè Unity, ancora non consente di personalizzare certe cose, probabilmente non è ancora "matura"
<enzotib> quindi puoi scegliere di non usare quella interfaccia
<attempt> gabros al login prima di inserire la password scegli in basso ubuntu classic.  poi fai quello che vuoi.
<gabros> enzotib: capisco, vorrà dire che mi terrò questa barra laterale...in fin dei conti è utile..bene, dove trovo i parametri da impostare di questa stessa?
<enzotib> gabros: devi per prima cosa installare il pacchetto compizconfig-settings-manager
<gabros> enzotib: scrivendo compiz su ubuntu software center vedo che sono già installati...
<enzotib> gabros: tutti?
<gabros> enzotib: no in effetti sono due, ho installare il terzo, che tu mi hai detto
<gabros> enzotib: ho installato*
<enzotib> gabros: vai sul pulsante di chiusura (in alto a destra) si apre un menu e scegli "impostazioni di sistema"
<enzotib> gabros: poi clicca su Gestore Configurazione compiz
<enzotib> compizconfig*
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<gabros> enzotib: ci sono, possiamo parlare in privato? (ti ho già contattato lì)
<enzotib> gabros: non ti vedo, forse non sei registrato, e comunque è meglio qui
<gabros> enzotib: ok, continuiamo qui allora, poi mi spiegherai come registrarmi in caso ^^
<enzotib> gabros: ok, ora vai su Ubuntu Uniy Plugin
<gabros> enzotib: se lo trovassi...
<enzotib> gabros: nella sezione Desktop
<gabros> enzotib: ok ci sono
<enzotib> gabros: Hide Launcher, poi mettere Never, se non vuoi che si nasconda
<gabros> enzotib: sisi, ho visto, ora so cavarmela :) grazie tante, ora vado un attimo, a tra poco
<enzotib> ciao
<Emj> k
<gabros> salve
<gabros> mi si sono levate le barre di chiusura delle finestre...
<gabros> ovvero la barra in cui ci sono i soliti tre comandi...ingrandisci, rimpicciolisci, chiudi
<gabros> qualcuno sa come rimetterle a posto?
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<attempt> torna come nuovo. finestre, barre, indicatori, tutto.
<attempt> naturalmente rinominati i file riavvii la sessione.
<gabros> e poi si rimettono a posto da soli?
<gabros> o devo ririnominarli?
<attempt> vengono ricreati
<attempt> torna come al primo avvio.
<gabros> bene allora torno tra pochi istanti
<gabros> attempt: ti ringrazio mi sei stato di grande aiuto
<gabros> quelle cartelle che ho rinominato sono rimaste
<gabros> posso eliminare tranquillamente giusto?
<gabros> eliminarle*
<attempt> si
<gabros> attempt: un'altra informazione per favore, io mi ricordo che nelle versioni precedenti alla 11.04 se andavo con tasto destro del mouse sul desktop, nella stessa schermata in cui potevo cambiare lo sfondo c'era una tab che mi faceva selezionare le animazioni aggiuntive...sai che fine ha fatto?
<attempt> uso kde
<gabros> d'accordo
<attempt> ma se qualcuno lo sa te lo dice
<jester-> gabros: sta alla finestra di login, la vedi in basso dopo maver messo la pass
<gabros> jester: ti ringrazio ora provo.
<jester-> gabros:  e per gli aggiuntivi devi installare ccsm
<jester-> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<gabros> ho installato compizconfig-settings-manager
<gabros> ma non capisco dove stanno queste preferenze
<jester-> gabros: ma per abilitare gli effetti devi usare la sessione gnome-classic
<jester-> gabros: dai ccsm nel terminale se non hai voglia di cercare nel menu
<jester-> gabros: ps con unity compiz non è personalzzabile
<gabros> jester: però ho visto dei video su youtube in cui nonostante ci fosse la barra di unity avevano tutte le personalizzazioni di compiz
<jester-> gabros: unity è un plugin di compiz
<gabros> jester: ora lo tolgo
<gabros> jester: quindi devo terminare la sessione e impostare ubuntu classic?
<jester-> gabros: vedi te
<gabros> jester: anche se non so da dove si imposta ubuntu classic.
<jester-> gabros: finestra di login, metti la passa e compare la barra in basso
<gabros> jester: grazie per la dritta, provo subito
<gabros> jester: che cosa bella ubuntu classic
<gabros> jester: però adesso come le metto le animazioni aggiuntive?
<jester-> gabros: dai ccsm nel terminale che si apre
<gabros> jester: fatto
<jester-> è li che devi pacioccare, finestre molli, cubbo e altre cagate
<silviopsi> salve a tutti
<silviopsi> un quesito facile facile al quale non so rispondere
<silviopsi> ho scaricato firefox 5 dal sito mozilla
<silviopsi> come si installa?
<jester-> silviopsi: basta aggiornare il sistema
<silviopsi> intendo dire decomprimo il pacchetto
<silviopsi> .tar
<silviopsi> e poi?
<ls960> silviopsi, è già nei repo di natty (nei proposed, mi pare)
<silviopsi> sisi lo sto scaricando da li ora
<jester-> ls960: mi pare sia addirittura di serie
<ls960> meglio ancora, jester- :)
<jester-> mipare
<silviopsi> mi chiedevo però come installare da pacchetto .tar
<jester-> silviopsi: non si installa, scompattando trovi la carella firefox entri e lanci l'eseguibile ma è una ciofeca
<silviopsi> gli eseguibili sono i .sh?
<jester-> file firefox
<jester-> ma il precompilato è una ciofeca
<attempt> mi funzionava bene anche quello.
<jester-> attempt: funzare funza ma usa lib che si trascina e la sicurezza diventa un'incognita
<attempt> capito
<jester-> attempt: va bene fino a che non lo paccano per i repo ufficiali
<jester-> !info firefox
<attempt> si poi ho aggiornato e..
<attempt> qualcosa per potersi rimappare la tastiera... di valido..
<silviopsi> inoltre sta cacchio di scheda broadbend che crea sempre problemi
<attempt> qualcosa per potersi rimappare la tastiera... di valido..  grazie.
<jester-> attempt: boh
<jester-> silviopsi: broadband o broadcom
<jester-> attempt: rimappare in che senso
<silviopsi> com :(
<silviopsi> b43
<jester-> silviopsi: amministrazione/driver aggiunyivi
<silviopsi> se aggiorno il kernel non và più la scheda di rete
<silviopsi> solo con questo kernel funziona
<jester-> aggiuntivi*
<attempt> avere una mappatura addizionale in quanto la mia e' una tastiera ridotta e quando uso certi programmi non funzionano i tasti direzione non ho ctrl destro e neanche il numerico. quindi se non la uso per scrivere posso riassegnare alcuni tasti di punteggiatura come direzionali.
<jester-> attempt: dovrebbe essere peace  il conoscitore/scovatore di tali cazzilli
<attempt> chiedero' a lui.
<gabros> jester: dunque....credo di aver capito un bel pò di cose
<gabros> Jester: solo che adesso se abilito le finestre tremolanti mi dice che esiste già snapping windows che può eseguire la stessa funzione...vado per configurare snapping windows ma questa funzione non la trovo...può essere mai?
<fister> sera
<fister> volevo installare ubuntu ma non mi funziona il dvd :(
<jester-> !usb | fister
<ubot-it> fister: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fister> ^_^
<fister> no è quello interno
<fister> ha installare da usb ?
<attempt> usa una penna usb
<fister> si
<fister> ho una boot con knoppix
<attempt> oppure masterizzi un cd a 4x con la iso di ubuntu
<attempt> su cd non dvd.
<fister> non mi legge i cd :(
<fister> non legge nulla
<fister> da terminale lo vedo ma non so cosa gli è andato stortoù
<attempt> usa penna usb. fai iso-live  con unetbootin.
<fister> root@Microknoppix:/home/knoppix# dmesg |grep "DVD\|CD"
<fister> [    1.194775] ata4.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560A, DX14, max UDMA/33
<fister> [    1.347969] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7560A  DX14 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<fister> [    1.354036] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<fister> [    1.354586] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<FloodBotIt1> fister: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fister> [   75.313422] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 2 at offset 0xCD23
<attempt> e usi quella. se il pc boota da usb.
<fister> si
<fister> devo resettare :p
<fister> ciao e grazie ( ci provo )
<alnuvola> buonasera ...
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa come attivare compiz su lxde
<trita> ciao a tutti
<jester-> alnuvola: metti lxde su pc bolso e vorresti compiz'
<jester-> ?
<alnuvola> jester il pc è nuovo ho messo lxde per provarlo :D
<alnuvola>  l'avevo installato ma mi dava un errore è ho rimosso tutto
<jester-> leopesto: conosce lxde
<alnuvola> grazie :D
<leopesto> alnuvola, se cerchi su google c'é una guida apposta fatta da telperion se non ricordo male...
<leopesto> comunque compiz su lubuntu é una bestemmia... tanto vale installare ubuntu a sto punto :)
<jester-> eh
<alnuvola> be sono d'accordo
<alnuvola> giusto per avere il cambio dei desk
<alnuvola> cmq va velocissimo
<alnuvola> come piace a me
<enzotib> il cambio dei desk? sarebbe? i worspaces?
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-05
<trisky> ok
<airgnox> notte
<trisky> ciao...
<esulu> ciao trisky
<trisky> qualcuno sà dirmi come mai ho sempre la gestione plugin attiva quando sono su internet? credo mi chieda di installare qualcosa, ma non riesco a capire cosa
<trisky> ciao esulu
<esulu> che clente usi per navigare trisky
<esulu> ?
<trisky> firefox
<esulu> vai su strumenti gestione plugin trisky
<trisky> ci sono
<esulu> hai una lista di plugin giusto
<esulu> ?
<trisky> no sono nella sezione plugin in uso e sotto c'è shockwawe flash adobe flash player installer
<trisky> se vado su tutti i plughin mi arriva una sfilza infinita di plugin
<esulu> bene
<esulu> allora abbiamo capito che ti manca il plugin di flash
<esulu> player
<trisky> non me lo fà scaricare da qui però
<esulu> ascoltami vai un attimo su you tube vedi se riesci a vedere un filmato
<trisky> si lo vedo ma tutto completamente a scatti
<esulu> perfetto
<trisky> ma mica tanto perfetto :p
<esulu> adesso proviamo ad installare plugin di firefox
<trisky> si si proviamo
<trisky> dimmi tutto
<esulu> trisky: perfetto perche abbiamo capito che plugin manca
<esulu> prova a dare in terminale
<trisky> si, giocavo scusa
<esulu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<trisky> Il pacchetto "flashplugin-nonfree" non è installato e non è disponibile alcuna informazione.
<trisky> Usare "dpkg --info" (= "dpkg-deb --info") per esaminare gli archivi e
<trisky> "dpkg --contents" (= "dpkg-deb --contents") per elencarne il contenuto.
<trisky> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: flashplugin-nonfree non è installato
<trisky> trisky@trisky-desktop:~$
<FloodBotIt1> trisky: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> trisky: prova a dare sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<trisky> niente non me lo installa
<trisky> dice che il pacchetto è mancante boh
<esulu> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<esulu> trisky: questo
<trisky> dice  flash plug in installer è già alla versione più recente i seguenti plugin sono stati installati e non sono più richiesti
<trisky> e sotto una sfilza di plugin
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> dpkg -l | egrep flash
<esulu> dai questo e fammi vedere che dice
<esulu> ma non qui in chan
<esulu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<trisky> cosa devo fare?
<trisky> scusa non riesco a capire i passaggi
<esulu> dpkg -l | egrep flash
<trisky> si e quello l'ho fatto
<trisky> o copiato
<esulu> devi dare questo comando in terminale
<esulu> ti da in output qualche cosa giusto
<trisky> si si fatto
<esulu> ?
<esulu> devi copiare output qui su questo sito http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<esulu> una volta hia pubblicato darmi il link per poter vedere che ti ha dato come output
<esulu> hai capito trisky ?
<trisky> allora io sono andato sul sito ma non mi fà incollare
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> trisky: lascia stare dai copiamo in privato
<esulu> un attimo
<trisky> ok
<esulu> trisky: ci sei?
<trisky> si
<esulu> hai capito che cosa ti ho chiesto?
<esulu> prova a copiarmi output del comando che hai dato
<esulu> nel privato cosi posso leggerlo
<esulu> trisky: ok
<esulu> allora prova a dare questi comandi vediamo se risoviamo il problema
<esulu> sei pronto?
<esulu> trisky: prova a dare
<trisky> si si pronto
<esulu> sudo apt-get install adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<esulu> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<esulu> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<trisky> e impossibile trovare i pacchetti ecc ecc... -.- non ne posso più
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> senti prova a fare sudo apt-get update
<trisky> fatto
<trisky> sfilza infinita
<esulu> alla fine vedi che messaggio ti da
<esulu> fallo fare stiamo faccendo un aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<esulu> tranquillo
<esulu> trisky: che ubuntu hai
<esulu> ?
<esulu> la versione intendo
<trisky> 10.04
<esulu> ah
<esulu> aspetta che firefox hai installato ?
<esulu> che versione?
<trisky> asp che ci devo guardare
<trisky> penso sia la penultima
<trisky> si non è l'ultima versione
<esulu> trisky:
<esulu> allora facciamo cosi
<trisky> dimmi
<esulu> prova a dare sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-installer
<esulu> prova a dare sudo apt-get autoremove lashplugin-nonfree
<trisky> quando mi dice continuare scrivo s
<esulu> esatto
<esulu> allora trisky in questo modo stiamo eliminado i due plugin
<trisky> ok
<esulu> una volta li hai eliminati devi riavviare il pc
<trisky> ok
<esulu> dopo di che ci vediamo che ti dico il resto
<esulu> ok?
<esulu> sperando che funzioni
<trisky> ok uno rimosso
<trisky> adesso rimuovo l'altro
<trisky> fatto
<trisky> riavvio e arrivo
<esulu> prova a dare anche trisky
<esulu> per sicurezza
<esulu> sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<trisky> asp
<esulu> dopo riavvia e ci sentiamo fra un attimo
<trisky> dice e impossibile trtovare il pacchetto lashplugin-nonfree
<esulu> infatti
<esulu> dai allora sudo apt-get autoremove                             go^        flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<esulu> aspetta
<trisky> ok fatto
<esulu> devi dare precisamente sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<trisky> quello l'ha disinstallato
<esulu> perfetto
<esulu> adesso prova a dare questo un attimo
<esulu> adesso prova a dare questo un attimo dpkg -l | egrep flash
<esulu> e copiami in pvt output
<trisky> fatto
<esulu> dai anche questo sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-installer
<esulu> poi riavvia
<trisky> niente
<trisky> dice che non è installato
<trisky> riavvio?
<esulu> bene dai riavvia
<esulu> si
<trisky> ok arrivo
<trisky> eccomi
<trisky> esulu ci sei?
<esulu> io si
<trisky> ok perfetto grande...
<esulu> in che senso
<trisky> ho riavvito
<esulu> a desso va?
<trisky> no
<esulu> bene
<esulu> allora dimmi che pc hai 32 o 64?
<trisky> 32
<esulu> perfetto
<esulu> vai qui http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxfreedomfor/files/Flash/flashplugin_10.1.51.95_i386.tar.gz/download
<esulu> scarica
<trisky> salvo il file o lo apro al termine?
<esulu> lo salvi per essere sicuri dopo di che strai la cartella sulla scrivania
<trisky> fatto
<esulu> adesso abbiamo la cartella flashplugin_10.1.51.95_i386
<esulu> sulla scrivania giusto
<esulu> ?
<trisky> esatto se lo apro ci sono due pacchetti
<esulu> aprti un terminale
<esulu> *apri
<trisky> fatto
<esulu> poi dai cd Scrivania
<trisky> nessun file o directory
<trisky> -.-
<esulu> copiami output di pwd
<esulu> ?
<esulu> pwd è un comando
<trisky> cioè devo scrivere sul trminale output di pwd?
<trisky> o scrivere solo pwd
<esulu> solo pwd
<trisky> home/trisky
<esulu> bene scrivi cd Scrivania/
<esulu> e dammi pwd
<trisky> nessun file o directory
<esulu> ma come
<trisky> e che ne sò
<esulu> non hai la cartella Scrivania
<trisky> si che ho la cartella scrivania
<esulu> e dove hai stratto il contenuto dello zip allora
<trisky> sulla scrivania
<trisky> e li sulla scrivania
<esulu> vieni in pvt un attimo
<trisky> c'è l'ho qui d'avanti
<trisky> ok
<trisky> grande esule, grazie per avermi aiutato!!! ora  devo solo passare alla versione 11.04 domani mi dai una mano anche per quello lol ciaoo
<esulu> tranquillo trisky
<esulu> se non ci saro io ci sono molte persone piu in gamba di me che ti aiutano
<esulu> notte
<trisky> ok ok notte!!
<Digiu> c'è nessuno=
<Digiu> ?
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<greenrabbit> buongiorno ranxerox
<ranxerox> sono appena sveglio
<ranxerox> e gia sto lavorando
<ranxerox> ma che lavoratore indefesso che sono
<ranxerox> :D
<greenrabbit> io lavoro anche mentre dormo
<ranxerox> beh quello un po tutti
<ranxerox> sto scaricando i repository di ubuntu con debmirror
<ranxerox> voglio creare un repository locale
<greenrabbit> io voglio tornare a scriver in bash però non riesco a trovare il tempo
<pino> ciao ho appena installato la uova versione di xubuntu ma non riesco a vedere i video di qualsiasi genere come faccio_
<ranxerox> non saprei io uso kubuntu
<ranxerox> immagino che dovresti mettere i driver
<ranxerox> ma anche con vlc non vedi i video ?
<pino> e dove li trovo
<ranxerox> ma con vlc ?
<ranxerox> hai provato?
<pino> no dove lo prendo
<ranxerox> apt-get install vlc
<pino> cazzo ho scoperto che la tastiera [ sballata
<ranxerox> quando hai installato hai messo la tastiera italiana ???
<pino> si
<ranxerox> devi configurartelo
<pino> ma a quanto pare non [
<pino> come faccio
<ranxerox> apt-get update
<ranxerox> apt-get upgrade
<ranxerox> vedi se risolvi
<pino> mi dice sempre e necessario essere root
<ranxerox> anteponi sudo ad apt
<pino> ok
<pino> update ok
<pino> non riesco a vedere i video dai siti internet tipo mo ho provato con rainew24 ma niente
<ranxerox> hai messo il plugin ?
<pino> no
<pino>  ma non dovrebbe uscirmi automaticamente la richiesta di plugin
<pino> allora come faccio per i plugin
<pino> come mi procuro i plugin per i dvix mp4 ecc,
<glpiana> ola
<chiodino> buongiorno a tutti
<chiodino> mi potreste aiutare?
<glpiana> !aiuto | chiodino
<ubot-it> chiodino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<chiodino> prima sul mio netbook era installato ubuntu,andava tutto bene fino a ieri ho acceso il pc ed entravo solo nel bios ubuntu non cera piu,ho provato ad reinstallarlo ma mi da errore ps:questo con qui sto chattando è il pc di mio fratello
<glpiana> chiodino, ti da errore
<glpiana> che errore?
<Odo> Giorno
<chiodino> non ho letto il numero dell'errore
<glpiana> chiodino, ma ti riferisci a un grub error seguito da un numero?
<chiodino> ma non mi fa reinstallare ubuntu perche dice che l'os e gia installato
<chiodino> esattamente
<glpiana> chiodino, segui questa guida
<chiodino> ok
<glpiana> !grub | chiodino quella sul rispristino
<ubot-it> chiodino quella sul rispristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<chiodino> grazie
<Steeler> ciao, sapete in quale cartella si trovano i video streaming flash ecc che si visulizzano sul web tramite firefox ?
<richard1958> buongiorno a tutti ho qui con me un computer su cui ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu che non vuole saperne di avviarsi...
<richard1958> parte solo il terminale con una scritta che non ho mai visto prima
<richard1958> qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche suggerimento?
<richard1958> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638274/ please HELP ME!!!
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Damaskinos> Buongiorno a tutta la comunità
<Damaskinos> ho un problema. Come mai quando utilizzo Amarok il computer poi non si spegne?
<Damaskinos> mi viene fuori la schermata di chiusura di ubuntu con i pallini con solo il primo pallino illuminato
<Damaskinos> Tutte le luci immobili spente la ventola comincia ad accellerare ma niente devo spengnere dal tasto di spegnimento. come mai questa cosa? e come posso risolvere il problema?
<nicotano> Damaskinos, da terminale dai sudo halt e si dovrebbe spegnere, stai usando un programma di kde  in gnome ?
<Damaskinos> kde
<Damaskinos> nicotano: non posso dare nulla da terminale perchè la macchina non risponde
<nicotano> Damaskinos, QUANDO decidi di chiudere dai sudo halt
<Damaskinos> ah ok prima quindi di spegnere il pc
<Damaskinos> ma sudo halt è dannoso per il pc? oppure è come spegnere normalmente?
<nicotano> normale spegnimento, l'user in linea teorica non dovrebbe spegnere la macchina ma solo fare logout
<Damaskinos> quindi in realtà quando io faccio arresta in realtà procedo con il logout?
<Damaskinos> e poi è la macchina che si spegne?
<nicotano> è stato abilitato l'user a spegnere la macchina, non so kde ma in gnome c'è  termina sessione = logout e arresta = spehni macchina
<nicotano> Damaskinos, intanto vedi se sudo halt funge  vuol dire che è l'user ad essere stato disabilitato, altrimenti è un problema di acpi
<Damaskinos> nicotano: acpi? cioè?^
<nicotano> gestione dell'alimentazione
<Steeler> perchè non ci sono i video di you tube, nella cartella /system/tmp ?
<glpiana> richard1958, ma parli di una nuova installazione?
<richard1958> no
<glpiana> Steeler, /system/temp non esiste innanzitutto. e poi ora flash mette i temporanei nella sua direcotory cache
<glpiana> richard1958, spiega allora
<Steeler> glpiana, dove la trovo la cartella temp di flash ?
<richard1958> ho provato ad avviare il computer e mi è comparsa la scritta che poco fa ho postato
<richard1958> mi sembra una shell di terminale glpiana
<Damaskinos> ok grazie nicotano
<Damaskinos> Ciao ragazzi a presto
<glpiana> Steeler, .mozilla/firefox/qualcosa.default/Cache e poi cerchi
<Damaskinos> Buona giornata
<glpiana> Steeler, è una menata però
<nicotano> Damaskinos,  funge
<Steeler> glpiana, vediamo se ci riesco
<glpiana> richard1958, oki, ma in seguito a che modifiche?
<richard1958> questo non ti so dire
<glpiana> Steeler, è per i video di youtube?
<richard1958> glpiana comunqeu dando il comando ls
<glpiana> richard1958, come non mi sai dire? ieri funzionava e oggi no? e non hai installato nulla e modificato nulla?
<richard1958> io no
<richard1958> ma al computer accedono più persone diverse
<glpiana> richard1958, vabbè. prova a fare un recupero di grub
<glpiana> !grub | richard1958
<ubot-it> richard1958: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<richard1958> manca comunque la cartella home
<richard1958> tentiamo
<glpiana> richard1958, aspetta
<glpiana> dici che manca home. è su partizione a parte?
<richard1958> cosa vorresti dire?
<richard1958> se do il comando ls ecco quello che viene fuori
<richard1958> dev bin scripts etc init proc var root lib sbin conf sys tmp
<Steeler> glpiana, trovati, sai per caso dove invece vengono memorizzati quelli visualizzati con Moonlight ?
<pa> salve a tutti
<pa> ho un problema serio, spero che ci sia qualcuno che lo abbia gia risolto. Ho provato ad installare asterisk su natty 64 bit
<pa> gia durante il setup del pacchetto (e anche al riavvio, durante lo startup) mi manda la cpu a 100% di iowait e mi pianta la macchina
<pa> non so a cosa possa essere dovuto
<glpiana> Steeler, non credo vengano memorizzati
<glpiana> richard1958, o è andata a balle fstab o grub. prova il ripristino di grub e se non basta vediamo fstab
<richard1958> glpiana l'fdisk non parte
<richard1958> ergo niente ripristino di grub possibile... come faccio a ripristinare l'fstab?
<Steeler> glpiana, te lo faccio sapere tra 47 minuti
<glpiana> Steeler, secondo me è una perdita di tempo. stai guardando  una diretta o una registrazione?
<glpiana> richard1958, lo stai facendo da livecd?
<richard1958> glpiana ho prvato con cat /etc/fstab ma niente
<richard1958> ma io non sto installando nitente
<glpiana> richard1958, io ti ho indicato una guida per il ripristino di grub. le guide non vanno seguite a capocchia, bensì dall'inizio passo passo
<pa> interessante. se lo lancio a mano funziona
<richard1958> io cerco soltanto di far partire il sistema
<glpiana> richard1958, appunto, è quello che vorrei aiutarti a fare
<richard1958> ma è proprio il primo passo che mi è impedito
<glpiana> richard1958, il primo passo è avviare il pc con dentro un livecd
<richard1958> glpiana ho risolto
<glpiana> come?
<richard1958> il problema era il seguente
<richard1958> non so per quale motivo ho staccato il cavo di connessione di rete (ethernet) e ho riavviato
<richard1958> tutto funziona a meraviglia
<glpiana> boh
<ranxerox> salve sapete come sincronizzare un repository locale con debmirror ?
<glpiana> ranxerox, con debmirror no, ma qui c'è una procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Locale?action=show&redirect=RepositoryLocale
<ranxerox> grazie glpiana ci do uno sguardo
<thetom> buongiorno a tutti!
<thetom> non so se sia strettamente inerente al supporto ad ubuntu, ma come faccio a far coesistere vsftpd e apache? ho qualche problema con la gestione delle proprietà dei files credo..
<glpiana> thetom, meglio se chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<thetom> glpiana: ok, grazie mille!!!
<Steeler> glpiana, i file streaming di Moonlightn, non sono ne in /system/tmp ne nella cache di Firefox.
<glpiana> Steeler, la directory /system/temp ti ripeto NON esiste
<Steeler> glpiana, /sytem/tmp
<Steeler> glpiana, /sytem/tmp esiste :P
<glpiana> Steeler, non c'è system in linux
<Steeler> glpiana, si chiama file system
<glpiana> poi io non so cosa tu stia usando
<glpiana> Steeler, e sì vabbè. ciao
<Steeler> steeler@steeler-desktop:/$ cd tmp
<Steeler> steeler@steeler-desktop:/tmp$ ls
<Steeler> audacity-steeler  moonlight-app.amfikt        pulse-FTthC3rutYPJ
<Steeler> gpg-3Gvg2y        moonlight-downloads.iLBaRO  pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n
<Steeler> kde-steeler       orbit-gdm                   ssh-tEjrsv1557
<FloodBotIt1> Steeler: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Steeler> keyring-eldbH4    orbit-steeler               virtual-steeler.hxkLWo
<glpiana> -.-
<Steeler> glpiana, :)
<glpiana> Steeler, c'è poco da ridere. è una vita che vieni qui e ancora non hai imparato a usare pastebin
<Steeler> glpiana, scusa, hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato.
<glpiana> eh già
<glpiana> tanto....
<Steeler> glpiana, ho pure ubuntu paste nella barra degli indrizzi asd
<Steeler> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638330/
<glpiana> Steeler, poi mi spieghi dove trovi i video. a dopo
<Steeler> glpiana, quelli di  you tube ?
<thetom> c'è un modo per riportare ubuntu allo stato iniziale senza reinstallare tutto? ho perso la mia chiavetta usb e non ho il lettore cd!
<seawolf> !reset gnome
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reset gnome'
<seawolf> thetom cancellando alcune dir dentro la tua home,ti ritrovi le impostazioni di default,il bot ha un elenco ,ma non ricordo la voce
<thetom> seawolf: in pratica vorrei vorrei eliminare tutti i danni che ho fatto con apache mysql vsftpd ecc per ricominciare da capo!
<Shaoul> Buongiorno a tutti
<Shaoul> a chi posso chiedere un aiuto per un problema con Natty?
<seawolf> a cavolo,provato con apt-get purge ... i vari pack ,installati ?
<seawolf> !ripristino gnome
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seawolf> cerca nel wiky
<thetom> seawolf: grazie! io ho provato a fare un sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 apache2 phpmyadmin vsftpd mysql-server
<Shaoul> seawolf?
<Shaoul> posso chiedere a te?
<seawolf> Shaoul chiedi ,tanto qui leggono in molti
<Shaoul> ok
<Shaoul> premesso che sono un novellino di ubuntu
<Shaoul> in pratica l'ubuntu software centre non mi funziona più
<Shaoul> nel senso che
<Shaoul> si apre la schermata
<Shaoul> ma carica all'infinito le varie sezioni
<Shaoul> come posso recuperarlo?
<seawolf> ma,potresti provare a farlo partire da terminale,e leggere gli eventuali errori
<Shaoul> ora mi da anche un errore irrisolvibile anche nel gestore degli aggiornamenti
<Shaoul> e ho solo provato ad aprirlo
<pedro_> buongiorno!!!con una live posso spostare dati da una partizione all'altra causa avanzamento di versione andato "a male"???
<seawolf> si pedro_
<pedro_> devo dare qualche comando particolare???
<seawolf> no,apri il gestore file e trascini la roba da una partizione all'altra
<seawolf> Shaoul ma pure synaptic ti da errore ?
<Shaoul> cioè?
<Shaoul> il gestore aggiornamenti?
<seawolf> Synaptic è uno strumento grafico di gestione dei pacchetti basato su GTK
<pedro_> ok provo e ti aggiorno.grazie
<Shaoul> si
<Shaoul> quello mi da errore
<Shaoul> in genere non uso il terminale, perchè come già detto, sono abbastanza scarso
<seawolf> bho,hai aggiunto repository di recente ?
<Shaoul> no
<Shaoul> assolutamente no
<Shaoul> mi da un errore irrisolvibile
<Shaoul> e non capisco cosa ho combinato
<seawolf> dai in shell sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade e vediamo se almeno questo funzia
<Shaoul> provo
<Shaoul> mi da un errore
<seawolf> mettilo su paste l'errore
<Shaoul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638355/
<Shaoul> ecco qui
<nicotano> salve
<seawolf> Shaoul credo ce il file /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages dia problemi ,proverei a rinominarlo
<Shaoul> come devo fare?
<seawolf> sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages.old
<Shaoul> fatto
<seawolf> ok ridai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shaoul> stavo giusto per chiederlo
<Shaoul> stesso errore di prima
<seawolf> magari ha cambiato il nome del file
<Shaoul> faccio paste?
<seawolf> sì
<seawolf> poi leggi pure qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=464729.msg3628450
<Shaoul> incollo solo l'ultima parte, quella dell'errore
<seawolf> sì
<Shaoul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638357/
<pino> salve dopo aver installato xubuntu mi ritrovo con la tastiera sbagliata qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<OverMe> Shaoul, fai prima a fare: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Shaoul> fatto.. non mi fa eseguire il comando
<OverMe> ?
<seawolf> prova prima a cancellare la chache con sudo apt-get clean
<OverMe> non serve, basta che cancella quello che c'è in quella cartella
<Shaoul> forse
<Shaoul> sul linck del forum che mi hai dato
<Shaoul> ho trovato la soluzione
<seawolf> qui è più semplice http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,463228.msg3615414.html
<pino> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<seawolf> comunque bel bug
<Shaoul> guarda
<pino> mi ritrovo con la tastiera non italiana come la cambio
<Shaoul> su quel forum
<Shaoul> di sfuggita ho letto che
<Shaoul> niente
<Shaoul> erravo
<Shaoul> ad ogni modo
<glpiana> !enter | Shaoul
<ubot-it> Shaoul: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Shaoul> ho applicato la soluzione indicata  e sto facendo un update
<glpiana> pino, guarda il menu delle impostazioni di xubuntu, dovresti avere tastiera o keyboard
<Shaoul> allora
<Shaoul> la soluzione funziona e sembra ben ripristinato anche il software center
<Shaoul> riangro seawolf per l'aiuto
<seawolf> bene,rimane il dubbio sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* che fa eseguire il comando
<seawolf> *non ti
<Shaoul> alla fine
<Shaoul> la stringa che ho inserito
<Shaoul> era molto simile alla tua
<glpiana> seawolf, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Shaoul> esatto
<pino> si c e keyboard imput methods, ma non risolvo
<seawolf> glpiana la suggerita OverMe
<Shaoul> per la precisione le stringhe inserite sono
<Shaoul> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
<Shaoul> sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists
<Shaoul> sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<pino> ok risolto
<pino> grazie
<pino> finalmente èèèèè
<pino> funziona
<pino> visto che ci sono.....ho un altro problema, non riesco a vedere degli streaming in alcuni siti nonostante abbia installato tutti i drives per mp4 divx ect ect come posso risolvere (ad esempio non posso vedere il live di rainew24) grazie
<glpiana> pino, tu apri la pagina con la diretta e vedi un riquadro?
<pino> in che senso
<pino> riquadro
<glpiana> pino, il riquadro dove dovresti visualizzare il video
<tinga90> ragazzi per moonlight ancora niente da fare?
<pino> si e c'è tipo na pellicola con scritto parole e due note musicali
<glpiana> pino, oki, apri un terminale
<glpiana> pino, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep totem
<glpiana> !paste | pino
<ubot-it> pino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pino> ok
<pino> antepongo sudo al comando?
<glpiana> no
<pino> be non parte niente
<glpiana> pino, ah già hai detto che hai xubuntu
<pino> si
<glpiana> pino torna sull apagina del browser e vedi se esce un menu cliccando col tasto destro sulle note musicali
<pino> si
<glpiana> pino, c'è una voce tipo preferenze o informazioni o about? per capire che lettore sta usando
<pino> menù insomma o refresh o copy url
<glpiana> niente di più?
<pino> no
<glpiana> fa nulla, al posto dell'indirizzo scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> pino, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> tinga90, su firefox 5? nulla per ora
<tinga90> sto usando chromium
<glpiana> vediamo
<tinga90> booh
<glpiana> la pubblicità va, ora vedo se va la diretta
<pino> http://pastebin.com/kjY4NCtY
<glpiana> parte ma si blocca subito a fare buffer, tinga90
<glpiana> pino, dpkg -l | grep aprole
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> pino, dpkg -l | grep parole
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pino> k
<tinga90> glpiana: ho provato a reinstallare moonlight, stessa cosa qua.. si mette subito in buffering
<tinga90> aspettiamo che sistemino...
<glpiana> tinga90, guarda, da quando lo uso moonlight ha dei momenti in cui funziona seguiti da lunghissimi periodi in cui invece non va
<pino> ti pasto
<pino> ?
<glpiana> pino, beh sì, altriemnti come faccio a leggere? :D
 * nicotano saluta
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638364/
<glpiana> pino, digita: sudo apt-get remove --purge browser-plugin-parole
<glpiana> pino, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<glpiana> pino, riavvia poi firefox e vedi se ora riesci a leggere
<glpiana> a leggere i filmeti intendo
<glpiana> *filmati
<pino> scusa purge browser tutto attaccato?
<glpiana> pino, no che non è attaccato.
<glpiana> ma fai copia e incolla che fai prima
<pino> non me lo fa fare
<glpiana> pino, il copia e incolla dici?
<pino> e
<pino> com'è control c?
<glpiana> pino, seleziona il comando, poi vai nel terminale e premi la rotella del mouse
<pino> ottimo....che donk
<pino> senti, visto che ci sono, mentre il terminale lavora...come attivo il mic e la cam per skype?
<glpiana> pino, funzionano con registratore di suoni e cheese?
<pino> non va
<pino> ho ravviato
<glpiana> pino, hai dato entrambi i comandi e poi chiuso e riaperto firefox?
<pino> si
<glpiana> e ora che hai riavviato?
<pino> firefox
<glpiana> pino, passami di nuovo about:plugins
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638375/
<glpiana> pino, passami ancora: dpkg -l | grep parole
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638377/
<glpiana> pino, scrivi: killall firefox
<pino> nel terminale
<pino> ?
<glpiana> pino, poi dai: ps aux | grep firefox
<glpiana> sì, nel terminale
<pino> al primo mi da nessun processo trovato
<glpiana> dai il secondo
<pino> te lo mando
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638378/
<glpiana> pino, killall firefox-bin
<pino> non fa nulla
<glpiana> e firefox è ancora aperto?
<pino> no
<glpiana> oki, di nuovo ps aux | grep firefox
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638380/
<glpiana> pino, riapri firefox e ridai nella barra about:plugins   e metti su pastebin di nuovo
<pino> k
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638382/
<glpiana> pino, oki, ora prova il video
<glpiana> dagli un attimo di tempo
<pino> grande zio
<pino> tutto ok
<pino> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<pino> scusa cosa mi dicevi per skype?
<glpiana> pino, di controllare anzitutto che micorofno e webcam vadano con registratore di suoni e con cheese
<pino> dove registratori di suoni ...
<glpiana> pino, eddai cerca tra i programmi. non ho una xubuntu sotto mano
<pino> scusa ma è la prima volta che lo uso
<glpiana> pino, è in italiano o in inglese?
<pino> italiano
<glpiana> pino, sotto multimedia non trovi nulla?
<pino> mixer
<glpiana> pino, non so dirti. ma lo hai già provato skype?
<pino> devo selezionare un controllo sul mixer mi sa
<pino> si si
<glpiana> pino, ecco controlla il mixer allora. poi se non hai cheese installalo per provare la webcam
<glpiana> se con cheese funziona hai una chance, altrimenti no
<pino> tramite terminale?
<Gatsby_> salve a tutti
<pino> ok grazie mille non ti rompo piu ci provo da solo senno non imparo mai
<pino> ciao
<Gatsby_> qualcuno può darmi delle delucidazioni sulla configurazione di Postfix?
<Gatsby_> avrei una domanda in particolare
<glpiana> Gatsby_, fai la domanda inparticolare
<Gatsby_> un minuto chiedo scusa
<Gatsby_> cordialmente
<Gatsby_> sto configurando un mail relay con postfix
<Steeler> Gatsby_, prova luvcview
<Gatsby_> nel parametro mynetwork ho inserito solo "host"
<Steeler> scusa
<Gatsby_> ma riesco a telnettarmi al mail relay da una macchina che si trova in un'altra rete
<Gatsby_> come è possibile?
<Gatsby_> ??
<ichi_> giorno a tutti
<ichi_> problema: sto utilizzando ssh e mi trovo bene per gestire le cose da remoto
<ichi_> riesco a collegarmi al pc remoto ma se lancio un programma, qualsiasi che sia, prima si avviava in background su remoto, ora dop aver paciugato con $DISPLAY, viene visualizzato sul pc remoto
<ichi_> come posso fare per lanciare qualcosa e vederla sul mio display?
<ichi_> una roba qualsiasi, che sia una cartella, un programma...
<ichi_> il comando che ho dato io è echo $DISPLAY:0
<ichi_> in questo modo viene visualizzato a schermo sul pc remoto e basta
<Odo> ichi_, ma scusa perche' non usi ssh  -X
<ichi_> xkè mi fa la stessa cosa
<ichi_> oO
<ichi_> ho provato sia -X che -Y
<Odo> ichi_, allora se tu dai ssh  -X ipserver
<ichi_> secondo me il problema è di reindirizzamento del display
<Odo> e poi una volta dentro tipo lanci firefox
<ichi_> eh
<Odo> lo visualizzi sul tuo display
<Odo> ammesso che la connessione sia valida chiaro
<ichi_> no
<Odo> si e' cosi'
<ichi_> si apre su quello remoto
<Odo> se a te non va, e' altra roba
<kuix> ragazzi ma su ext4 la dimensione dei settori è prefissata?
<kuix> tipo in ntfs lavoro su 4k
<kuix> come faccio a vedere le caratteristiche del mio file system?
<Odo> ichi_, se dai xhost sul server cosa ti dice?
<ichi_> access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<ichi_> SI:localuser:giulia
<ichi_> SI:localuser:gdm
<ichi_> SI:localuser:root
<FloodBotIt1> ichi_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ichi_> eh nn ho sottomano pastebin XD
<Odo> ichi_, tu logghi nel serve con uno di quei tre utenti?
<Odo> *server
<ichi_> yes
<ichi_> entro come giulia
<ichi_> che è la mia morosa
<trisky> ciao
<ichi_> spe
<trisky> ok
<kuix> ragazzi ma ext4 utilizza blocchi da 4k? erro?
<nextime> buondi': la 11.4 desktop non ha nell'installer la possibilita' di installare su dmcrypt/mdadm/lvm?
<trisky> hem io avrei un problemino con ubuntu 11.04, perchè ho fatto l'installazione automatica sulla versione 10.4,  vorrei formattarlo e reinstallarlo... solo che la chiavetta mi dà dei problemi quando entro nel bios per scegliere la chiavetta come boot mi dice missing operation system disk boot, insert disk and press enter
<bobbybong> !usb | trisky
<ubot-it> trisky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<trisky> si ho già visto e fatto il procedimento ma mi dà sempre lo stesso errore
<ichi_> re
<ichi_> uno è qua bello tranquillo a smanettare
<ichi_> e gli fan tagliare l'erba in giardino XD
<ichi_> cmq ripeto il mio problema
<ichi_> problema: sto utilizzando ssh e mi trovo bene per gestire le cose da remoto
<ichi_> riesco a collegarmi al pc remoto ma se lancio un programma, qualsiasi che sia, prima si avviava in background su remoto, ora dop aver paciugato con $DISPLAY, viene visualizzato sul pc remoto
<ichi_> come posso fare per lanciare qualcosa e vederla sul mio display?
<OverMe> ichi_, ssh -X
<ichi_> gia fatto
<ichi_> forse sono riuscito
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> sera
<marcuy> sera
<Digiu> buonasera signori
<Digiu> mi servirebbe un consiglio
<nicotano> spiegati.
<Digiu> ho appena montato una scheda modem/fax su una porta PCI
<Digiu> col comando lspci vedo che viene regolarmente riconosciuta
<Digiu> il problema è che il programma eFax mi chiede il nome della scheda, cioè di default è ttyS1
<Digiu> ma così non funziona proprio
<Digiu> come faccio a sapere quale nome gli è stato assegnato alla scheda?
<Digiu> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> Digiu,  vedi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup  tipi di modem forse avrai problemi con pci, se puoi connettere su seriale non ha problemi,
<Digiu> su seriale?
<Digiu> non ho porte seriali
<Digiu> è una scheda interna
<jester-> Digiu: se è pinmodem e non un normale mdem analogico non perdere tenmpo
<nicotano> Digiu, di solito modem pci sono schede winmodem
<jester-> linmodem/winmodem
<Digiu> cioè?
<nicotano> Digiu, ti server un vero modem per il fax
<Digiu> la scheda viene riconosciuta coil suo nome esatto
<nicotano> Digiu, si che viene riconosciuta ma non come modem
<Digiu> e come cosa?
<Digiu> aspe
<Digiu> pasto il risultato di lspci
<nicotano> Digiu,  cmq in quella guida ci sono alcune possibilità di farla funzionare
<Digiu> 06:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. SoftV92 SpeakerPhone SoftRing Modem with SmartSP (rev 01)
<nicotano> se riesci a installare il driver
<nicotano> Digiu,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup/Conexant
<nicotano> Digiu, sarebbe una scheda audio e poi la parte della connessione la fa il driver
<Digiu> ok i leggo la  guida e vedo se ne vale la pena
<Digiu> altrimento continueroò a usare winxp su macchina virtuale
<nicotano> Digiu, se installi il driver per il fax va bene
<Digiu> ok ci provo
<Digiu> grazie
<Digiu> vi faccio sapere
<nicotano> keggi bene quella pagina
<nicotano> leggi
<Digiu> azz
<Digiu> sono a pagamento
<Digiu> https://www.linuxant.com/store/
<FloodBotIt1> Digiu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> Digiu,  Senza licenza si avrà un capacità di linea massima di 14.4Kbps.
<nicotano> per il fax va bene
<Digiu> si ma non trovo la versione trial
<Digiu> nella pagina c'è solo a pagamento
<nicotano> qui  ?  http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<nicotano> a free version (limited to 14.4Kbps data), available at no cost. Please use it to test if your hardware is compatible.
<Digiu> si ho letto
<Digiu> ma dov'è?
<Digiu> non la trovo :P
<Digiu> manco il test trovo
<nicotano>   http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<nicotano> Digiu, nel frame di sinistra devi fare il test modem
<nicotano> general identify modem
<Digiu> ok ho scaricato il file cnxtinstall.run
<nicotano> Digiu, non c'è un deb ?
<Digiu> no prima mi dice di installare questo
<Digiu> ah dice anche
<Digiu> How to install the HSF driver without the installer
<Digiu> You can manually download the package from the HSF driver download page. Please read the installation instructions to know how to download and install the right package for your system.
<Digiu> c'è un deb ma è x86
<Digiu> io ho ubuntu 11.04 x64
<nicotano> Digiu, prova sai mai dovesse funzionare
<Digiu> nientye, mi dice architettura x86 errata
<Digiu> dai lascio perdere
<Digiu> peccato ;)
<nicotano> Digiu, se trovi un binario da compilare, altrimenti amen
<Digiu> il binario è rpm?
<nicotano> Digiu, puoi convertire il rpm in deb con alien
<Digiu> trovato il binario
<Digiu> è comprsso in gz
<nicotano> Digiu, va decompresso e poi guarda nella directory creata le istruzioni un file readme o install dovrebbe esserci con le istruzioni per compilare, devi avere installato build-essential
<Digiu> si le build le ho
<Digiu> dice che basta un make-install
<Digiu> dopo provo
<Digiu> che stress
<nicotano> Digiu io tanti anni fa cambiai un modem thomson  nuovo nuovo con un 3com su porta seriale
<Digiu> ah bhe
<Digiu> ma io di porte seriali non ne ho, ho una motheboard abbastanza recente
<Digiu> riavvio
<natty_> ciao a tutti. per risolvere la scarsa portata di segnale del router (Alice Voip Gate) 'na schifezza, ho acquistato un access poit, ma mi sa che l'ho pestata un'altra volta (coi sandali) non c'è il driver per linux grrrrrrrr. c'è un modo per configurarlo?
<natty_> access point dlink dap-1160
<natty_> nessun expertise?
<enzotib> da quando gli accesso point hanno bisogno di driver?
<xiaoy> Come installo gst-plugins-base development packages in ubuntu?
<xiaoy> come si chiama il pacchetto deb?
<enzotib> !info gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-0.10
<xiaoy> enzotib,  gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-0.10? è questo il nome?
<enzotib> xiaoy: è quello che si avvicina di più a quello che hai detto
<enzotib> poi non so esattamente cosa cerchi
<enzotib> xiaoy: anche se di sicuro non è di sviluppo
<attempt> gli ap si configurano entrandoci dal browser. vedi l'indirizzo entraci e configuralo. non ti ci vuole nessun driver.
<enzotib> attempt: se non fosse uscito glielo avrei detto :)
<attempt> ah. vedo ora. e' uscito subito dopo. -.-
<attempt> probabilmente ap a 1 metro di altezza e pc dietro 3 muri cemento armato, probabilmente nel bagno o camera da letto. cosa vuoi che prenda....
<esulu> we
<xiaoy> enzotib, You have to install gstreamer and gst-plugins-base development packages to compile it
<xiaoy> queste sono le istruzioni per compilare
<guest_> buona sera, sarà da un mesetto che ho dei problemi con flash che prima non ho mai avuto. Quando visito delle pagine con contenuti in flash il "plugin-container" succhia memoria in maniera spaventosa, tant'è che devo uccidere il processo. Quando metto i video a schermo intero si impalla tutto, e nonostane apra un console tty e uccida il processo firefox e il plugin, non riesco più a rientrare nella mia sessione di xorg e devo ri
<attempt> guest_ che flash usi quello dei repo?
<attempt> 64bit o 32 bit'
<attempt> '
<guest_> scusa mi ero assentato un attimo, comunque 32 bit
<attempt> hai il sistema aggiornato?
<attempt> natty?
<guest_> no è maverik
<attempt> ok. aggiorni il sistema. poi rinomini la cartella .mozilla nella home in .mozilla.old
<guest_> sì ma non devo aggiornare nulla
<attempt> rinomina la cartella. ti perdi i bookmark che puoi riprenderti in un secondo momento
<guest_> adesso provo
<attempt> come avevi messo flash?
<lukafulmine> buongiorno a tutti, volevo chiedervi io ho un problema con la mia pen-drive kingston data traveler G2,mi si continua a scollegare,quasi mancasse l'alimentazione,ho provato a collegarla sia da usb frontali sia quelli dietro anche se con il mio pc tutte le porte ormai supportano il 2.0
<guest_> fatto, adesso vado a vedere un video
<lukafulmine> utilizzo ubuntu 11.04 e la data traveler g2 è da 8 gb,ed è formattata in FAT.
<guest_> ovviamente ho riavviato firefox
<guest_> adesso funziona ma non ho capito il perché....
<attempt> ora basta che copi il file bookmark.json della vecchia nella nuova. i segnalibri. per riaverli. nella stessa posizione. se non tocchi niente pero' e' meglio.
<attempt> qualcosa nel file di configurazione impallato. ora hai ff di default.
<attempt> evita interventi a mano in ff in about:config.
<lukafulmine> nessuno mi saprebbe rispondere?
<attempt> una penna dati?
<attempt> quante periferiche usb hai collegato al pc?
<lukafulmine> si è una penna dati e ho collegato un hdd esterno , una stampante e un supporto per mouse senza fili
<attempt> lukafulmine sa di problema hardware. prova a scollegare quello che puoi che usa usb. tieni solo la penna e vedi che fa'.
<attempt> se il problema si risolve dipende da alimentazione carente su usb. usane meno insieme.
<lukafulmine> già provato
<MatteoR> lukafulmine: Uhm... ti conviene prenderti un hub usb con tanto di alimentazione autonoma
<lukafulmine> non cambia nulla anche se adesso ho provato a formattare la penna e fare 2 partizioni, una da 2 gb in FAT e una di 6 gb vuota e sembra per ora che non si scolleghi
<lukafulmine> che sia la dimensione che avevo messo in fat???(8 gb)
<attempt> riformattata da ubuntu?
<lukafulmine> si
<attempt> no la dimensione la escluderei.
<lukafulmine> perchè leggevo che FAT non supporta certe dimensioni
<lukafulmine> bo
<attempt> si fat non piu' di 4 gb.
<attempt> in scrittura il file piu' grande.
<attempt> non la formattazione.
<MatteoR> lukafulmine: dipende se fat16 o fat 32
<lukafulmine> ad esempio adesso ho messo qualche musica, me le ha rinominate in caratteri incomprensibili e poi nel fare rimozione sicura unità,e riattaccandola le musiche non ci sono più
<MatteoR> fat32 120 e passa GB
<MatteoR> fat 16 2 GB
<MatteoR> questi sono i limiti
<lukafulmine> peccato perchè è appena con questo computer che da problemi con l'altro portatile con installato ubuntu non mi da problemi e con windows nemmeno
<attempt> messa da dove?
<lukafulmine> messa da dove cosa?
<attempt> musica
<lukafulmine> dalla cartella musica dell'hdd esterno
<attempt> che e' ntfs con i file messi da win.
<attempt> che ha una codifica dei caratteri diversa.
<attempt> porta i file sul desktop rinominali da ubuntu e senza usare spazi. metti - o _ al posto degli spazi. poi salvi su pennetta. vedi se te li tiene o spariscono.
<lukafulmine> ditemi una cosa io ho impostato così
<lukafulmine> un volume in fat 32 bit tipo di partizione : schema partizione mbr , partizionamento: tabella delle partizioni GUID
<lukafulmine> adesso mi esce questo problema
<lukafulmine> Errore nell'aprire il file «/media/lukafulmine/15. Marchin On w. OneRepublic (Timbo Version) - Timbaland.mp3»: File system in sola lettura
<lukafulmine> niente mi spariscono.....
<guest___> rettifico si impalla di nuovo, ho installato anche chromium e anche li si impalla, se massimizzo e minimizzo il video per un paio di volte alla terza si impalla
<attempt> prova a formattara da windows. usa ntfs.
<lukafulmine> ok provo
<attempt> guest___ prova cosi'. destro sul menu. modifica menu, fai alla voce firefox. a comando inserisci prima di firefox , nice -10 .  viene nice -10 firefox   etc etc.
<attempt> prova inoltre a togliere gli effetti del desktop se attivi.
<guest___> no ce li ho gli effetti
<guest___> può essere moonlight, l'ho installato tempo fa ma non mi ha mai dato problemi
<attempt> tocca andare per tentativi. togli i plugin, poi togli anche flashplugin-nonfree e provi con i flash dal sito adobe.
<attempt> una cosa per volta.
<guest___> ho flash plugin-installer che in sostanza lo scarica dal sito, comunque adesso provo con l'opzione nice -10
<guest___> adesso va, anche mettendo e togliendo lo schermo intero varie volte, l'opzione nice -10 è valida anche per chromium
<xubuntu-plus> ragazzi non si puo disattivare lorrendo sfondo dietro le icone di Xubuntu??????
<xubuntu-plus> qullo schifo di alone tipo quando selezioni.....le vorrei senza
<guest_> prima si impallava immediatamente quando andavo a schermo intero, adesso lo fa solo quando si sta ancora caricando, è già qualcosa, basta apsettare che si carichi tutto, vabbé attempt grazie lo stesso
<xubuntu-plus> chi mi sa dire qualcosa?????
<guest_> l'alone della selezione lo fa anche con windows no?
<xubuntu-plus> no ma su ubuntu non c'è....certo se seleziono la fa....ma in xubuntu c'è anche senza selezionarle ed è orrendo
<xubuntu-plus> non esiste un modo x disattivarle???? l'unico tema senza è wasp marrine...ma da un po di problemi alla chiusura di file txt.....mi sa non'è troppo compatibile
<ciccios> ciao a tutti
<alnuvola> buonasera qualcuno sa per quanche motivo perchè nn sento le notifiche di kopete
<alnuvola> ho lubuntu 11.04
<alnuvola> sto cercando da oggi con google ma hanno tutti lo stesso problema
<alnuvola> con pidgin ho risolto con aplay %s
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-06
<glpiana> ola
<opale> buon giorno a tutti
<opale> ho scaricato teamviewer da repository ma ho avuto un problema e adesso ho schermo nero su login. Ho provato a disinstallare il pacchetto ma una newline non è corretta e quindi blocca la disinstallazione
<glpiana> opale, da che repository?
<Odo> Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<opale> glpiana, ciao ...scusa mi sono espresso male...l'ho istallato con ubuntu software center
<opale> glpiana, do il comando per la disinstallazione ma arriva al 95 % e mi da un errore 2
<opale> glpiana, il comando è sudo apt-get remove teamviewer6 && sudo apt-get autoremove
<opale> glpiana, dice che al file con l'elenco del file pacchetto team..... manca una newline finale
<glpiana> opale, ero via
<glpiana> opale, da dove lo hai preso? nei repo non lo vedo
<opale> glpiana, scusa mi sono espresso male....l'ho preso dal sito ufficiale e l'ho istallato tramite Ubuntu software center
<glpiana> opale, oki, sai però che qui non c'è supporto a software esterno
<glpiana> vediamo comunque di capire il problema
<glpiana> opale, metti su pastebin l'errore che ottieni
<glpiana> !paste | opale
<ubot-it> opale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<opale> glpiana, questo lo so e ti ringrazio per la disponibilità.....per il paste non so se si può da terminale
<glpiana> !pastebinit | opale
<ubot-it> opale: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<opale> glpiana, ci provo
<opale> glpiana, non riesco ha istallare nemmeno pastebinit
<glpiana> opale, ma è il pc su cui sei ora'
<glpiana> ?
<opale> glpiana, no
<glpiana> perchè non ti colleghi con quello?
<opale> glpiana, non mi avvia la schermata iniziale
<opale> glpiana, il login lo faccio da terminale
<glpiana> opale, vabbè vediamo di arrangiarci in altro modo. una foto allo schermo puoi farla?
<opale> glpiana, questo si può fare
<glpiana> ecco prendi la schermata dopo il comando di rimozione. sudo apt-get remove --purge teamviewer o quel che è
<glpiana> !image | opale
<ubot-it> opale: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<opale> glpiana, niente da fare ....lo schermo lucido non permette di leggere nulla
<glpiana> opale, vabbè dai, cerca di riassumere al meglio l'errore
<attempt> in alternativa prendi le parti principali dell'errore le copi su google in questo pc. magari qualcuno ha identico errore e metti qui il link a quella pagina.
<attempt> salta tutto cio' che e' numerico altrimenti non trovi niente
<opale> glpiana, dopo aver dato il comando per la disistallazione il processo arriva al 95 %dpkg:errore fatale non recuperabile, uscita:al file con l'elenco dei file del pacchetto "teamviewer6" manca newline finale
<opale> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 2
<opale> glpiana, tutto qui
<glpiana> opale, nel terminale: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep teamviewer
<xxlk2> scusate c'è un canale giapponese o taiwanese su x-chat?
<glpiana> opale, dovrebbe elencarti 3 o 4 file
<glpiana> !chat | xxlk2
<ubot-it> xxlk2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> xxlk2, non siamo un ufficio informazioni
<xxlk2> ok grazie e scusa
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> opale, alur, sti file li elenca o no?
<xxlk2> purtroppo sono nuovo di xchat e non ci capisco niente
<glpiana> dai che devo andare a prendere un caffè :)
<opale> glpiana, ti ricordi come di digita la sbarra
<glpiana> opale, ti si son cancellati i simboli dalla tastiera?
<glpiana> opale, shift + \
<opale> glpiana, quella dritta
<glpiana> opale, appunto -.-
<opale> glpiana, su quella americana
<glpiana> opale, eh non so, senti tu prova le varie combinazioni, io vado a prender eun caffè
<glpiana> ci si ribecca tra un po'
<opale> glpiana, grazie
<opale> glpiana, trovato i file sono teamviewer6.list
<opale> glpiana, t.....6.postinst    ........postrm  .........preinst.....prerm
<opale> glpiana, pausa caffe anche per me....
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> ho qualche problemino con Ubuntu. Effettuando una verifica degli aggiornamenti ricevo il seguente errore: http://pastie.org/2171226
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<Taravel> ciao, qualcuno ha un HUB Usb con alimentatore che sa che funziona perfettamente in Ubuntu?
<filo1234> Taravel: solitamente non ci sono problemi
<filo1234> Taravel: io ne ho uno manhattan se ti interessa
<filo1234> mikunos: vai su synaptic e disabilita i ppa
<mikunos> che sono i ppa?
<filo1234> mikunos: i repo che hai aggiunto
<Taravel> mmm...sono preoccupato perchè ho lettto che gli hub possono avere chip diversi e in genere i produttori forniscono i drivers per windows o mac. Inoltr ho avuto una brutta esperienza con un lettore DVD che non viene riconosciuto da ubuntu. In ogni caso grazie del consiglio controllo se trovo il tuo stesso.
<filo1234> sui quali c'è l'errore
<filo1234> mikunos: sistema >amministrazione>gestore pacchetti > impostazioni > repository > altro software
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> e che devo fare?
<filo1234> disabilitarli
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> disinstallato e eliminato dai repos
<filo1234> clicca su aggiorna
<mikunos> ok
<filo1234> disinstallato? cosa?
<mikunos> sta scaricando
<mikunos> disinstallato il driver PPA
<glpiana> opale, dimmi quando ci sei
<opale> glpiana, un buon caffè è quello che ci vuole
<opale> glpiana, hai letto i cinque file che ti ho scritto
<glpiana> opale, allora ricapitoliamo, hai 4 file
<opale> glpiana, 5
<glpiana> ah anche list, ok
<glpiana> opale, proviamo: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/teamviewer6* /tmp
<opale> glpiana, ritorna il promp
<glpiana> opale, oki, ora dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> vediamo se abbiamo spaccato tutto :)
<opale> glpiana, :) ritorna il promp
<glpiana> opale, sudo apt-get update
<opale> glpiana, impossibile recuperare.............impossibile recuperare.......impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<opale> glpiana, return prompt
<glpiana> opale, ma sei collegato a internet?
<opale> glpiana, mmmmmmm
<glpiana> opale, alur? è collegato quel pc o no? se nnon è collegato è nromale che non trovi i repo
<opale> glpiana, e' vero che la scheda wifi parte solo con NM
<glpiana> opale, vabbè, dai proviamo ad avviare la grafica: digita: startx
<opale> glpiana,  xauth: file /home/opale/ .Xautority does not exist
<opale> glpiana, fatal server error
<opale> glpiana, server is already actve for display 0
<glpiana> opale, premi alt + f7 o alt + f8
<glpiana> dimmi se vedi qualcosa
<opale> glpiana, il mause
<glpiana> opale, bene, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> torna alla shell di prima?
<opale> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> opale, ora: sudo service gdm stop
<opale> glpiana, return promp
<glpiana> opale, oki, ora di nuovo: startx
<opale> glpiana,  vedo l'oceano OoO
<glpiana> eh?
<opale> glpiana, il mio sfondo....LOL
<glpiana> e non va oltre?
<opale> glpiana, sta caricando.....qualcosa
<glpiana> beh aspettiamo un attimo allora
<glpiana> se non si schioda ci mettiamo mano
<glpiana> opale, intanto dimmi. hai gnome kde o xfce?
<opale> glpiana, ?? la differenza??
<glpiana> opale, che se devo farti resettare la grafica so cosa farti rimuovere
<opale> glpiana, come facciamo a verificare?
<glpiana> opale, ma non hai idea di che interfaccia usi?
<glpiana> l'hai mai acceso sto pc?
<glpiana> dove ha le barre? come è organizzato?
<attempt> e' ubuntu standard con tutte le icone in colonna sulla sinistra?
<opale> glpiana, è in modalità classica ma non ricordo se con gli effetti o senza
<attempt> al login dice ubuntu kubuntu o xubuntu?
<attempt> e' ubuntu allora.
<glpiana> opale, non mi interessa quello. è gnome, ho avuto la mia risposta
<glpiana> opale, sta ancora macinando?
<opale> glpiana, ja
<glpiana> opale, senza fare nulla di utile però?
<opale> glpiana, no
<glpiana> opale, oki, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> opale, e lì dai ctrl +c  per interrompere startx
<opale> glpiana, return promp
<glpiana> opale, oki, ora devi rinominare delle dirctory. te le elenca ubot-it
<glpiana> !resetgnome | opale
<ubot-it> opale: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> te ne faccio una di esempi: mv .gnome2 .gnome2_old
<glpiana> fai lo stesso con le altre
<glpiana> considera che resetti la grafica e anche le impostazioni di qualche programma
<opale> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> tipo la connessione wif
<glpiana> wifi*
<attempt> non puoi collegare il pc a internet con il cavo?
<glpiana> attempt, a che pro?
<opale> attempt, due piani di morbidezza
<attempt> tirare su eth1 e farlo collegare
<glpiana> attempt, oki, ma a che pro collegarsi? adesso non servono output
<attempt> update e co.
<opale> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> opale, fatto tutto?
<opale> glpiana, riavviare?
<glpiana> opale, no: sudo service gdm start
<opale> glpiana, il mause e sfondo nero
<glpiana> opale, mmm...
<glpiana> opale, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> e scrivi: sudo reboot   o premi ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> e vediamo che fa dopo riavvio
<opale> glpiana, il mause e sfondo nero
<glpiana> opale, quando ti colleghi in wifi lo fai a una rtee protetta?
<glpiana> *rete
<opale> glpiana, ja
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> adesso spiegami, a parte sto teamviewer, che cosa hai installato?
<glpiana> opale, e poi segui filo1234 che ti fa collegare in wifi da terminale
<glpiana> io torno a breve
<filo1234> opale: la scheda wifi viene vista si? dai iwconfiog
<filo1234> iwconfig
<attempt> iwconfig
<filo1234> e dimmi se è eth* o wlan*
<opale> glpiana,  wlan e si la vede la scheda
<filo1234> opale: wlan0?
<eddigei> ho un hardisk  esterno montato in scrittura e lettura ma mentre sto usando netbeans mi diventa in sola lettura. c'è un modo per vedere cosa mi cambia i permessi?
<opale> filo1234, ja
<filo1234> opale: allora sempre da shell devi creare un file
<filo1234> opale: fai il login sempre da ctrl+alt+f1  e dai touch wpa_supplicant.conf
<opale> filo1234, ja
<filo1234> opale: poi nano wpa_supplicant.conf  e ci metti dentro questo....cambiando le informazioni ssid e psk con le tue http://pastebin.com/Sy7EZixA
<mikunos> scusate una domanda
<mikunos> sto cercando di installare gli headers del kernel per la Virtualbox
<mikunos> ma senza alcun esito
<opale> filo1234, file vuoto
<mikunos> questo è il comando che invio sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<opale> filo1234, posso copiarlo da questo?
<filo1234> opale: si dovresti aprire il pastebin
<mikunos> ma ricevo questo errore:
<mikunos> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic
<filo1234> e metterci quella roba
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<filo1234> opale: si devi copiare quello che ti ho messo io nel pastebin, solo che devi cambiare ovviamente ssid e password
<attempt> !chat | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> opale copi il file cambiando nomerete e password con i tuoi. salvi con ctrl o  , enter. esci con ctrl x .
<glpiana> sambismo, hai finito di cambiare nick?
<sambismo> glpiana, mi hanno fregato il nick samba_
<sambismo> e adesso sono in crisi!
<glpiana> sambismo, oki, ma non  cambiare nick su questo canale. grazie
<sambismo> :P
<sambismo> non ti lamentare, dammi piuttosto una soluzione
<glpiana> sambismo, non hai esposto alcun problema. che soluzione dovrei darti?
<sambismo> esistonon degli alert su irc per sapere quando l'account registrato su irc sta scadendo ?
<opale> attempt, copiato
<glpiana> !chat | sambismo sei off topic
<ubot-it> sambismo sei off topic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<opale> attempt, salvato
<filo1234> opale: hai messo la password e il nome del tuo AP?
<sambismo> :)
<opale> filo1234, ja
<sambismo> ho ubuntu e vorrei un client irc, cosa mi consigliate?
<glpiana> !xchat | sambismo
<ubot-it> sambismo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<sambismo> ho xchat esistono dei plugin che notificano eventi ?
<filo1234> opale: ok allora adesso dai questo comando  sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c $HOME/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
<sambismo> avrei bisogno di eseguire dei comandi irc, e di sapere se esistono dei plugin per xchat che posso usare
<glpiana> sambismo, boh. comunque puoi guardare su google. questo canale non è dedicato al supporto ad xchat una volta installato e avviato
<glpiana> sanova, chiedi eventualemnte su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> -.-
<filo1234> opale: se è tutto corretto dovresti essere identificato al tuo AP  lo vedi con sudo iwconfig ... quindi poi dai sudo dhclient wlan0 se usi il dhcp
<opale> filo1234, le linee sono scritte male
<filo1234> le linee di che?
<opale> filo1234, del file
<filo1234> opale: non ho capito...
<filo1234> scrivile bene -.-
<attempt> l'hai messa la parentesi alla fine'
<attempt> ? deve venire identico
<attempt> copialo da paste ma da sotto non dove ci sono i numeretti.
<opale> filo1234, corretto
<filo1234> opale: sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c $HOME/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
<opale> filo1234, ja
<filo1234> controlla se sei associato all'AP
<opale> filo1234, no devo controllare di aver scritto tutto bene
<filo1234> opale: non ti seguo...ti ha dato errore?
<opale> filo1234, no
<filo1234> e allora
<filo1234> se il comando non ha dato errore significa che era giusto
<filo1234> quindi controlla se sei assocciato all'AP sudo iwconfig
<filo1234> opale: usi il DHCP ?
<opale> filo1234, no
<filo1234> opale: ip statico?
<opale> filo1234, no ad entrambe le domande
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> opale, l'una o l'altra per forza, nè
<filo1234> opale: sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<opale> opss pardonn, è abilitato
<opale> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/638804/  questo è quello che mi da questo portatile
<Steeler> ciao, non mi parte più EVOLTUTION da terminale mi da:
<Steeler> steeler@steeler-desktop:~$ evolution
<Steeler> Errore di segmentazione
<opale> ok ragazzi facciamo una pausa domani torno in linea, c'è modo di collegare questo portatile al pc
<opale> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> non c'è nessuno :P ?
<glpiana> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !nessuno | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Steeler> non mi parte più evolution, se prova da terminale mi riporta "errore di segmentazione"
<gigirock> avete una guida per odbc - libre office ?
<gigirock> Steeler, upgrade ?
<Steeler> gigirock, ?
<gigirock> Steeler, apt-get update
<gigirock> Steeler, apt-get upgrade
<filo1234> Steeler: hai gia provato a rinominare ~/.evolution?
<Steeler> filo1234, no, ora prova a dare upgrade.
<Steeler> filo1234, ho fato update e upgrade, da sempre errore di segmentazione, da terminale.
<filo1234> Steeler: hai gia provato a rinominare ~/.evolution?
<Steeler> filo1234, come la devo rinominare ?
<filo1234> come preferisci
<Steeler> filo1234, ho tolto il .    poi ?
<pino> ragazzi ho un problema chi puo aiutarmi....in pratica qualsiasi tipo di cartella apro dal browser al skype qualsiasi cosa, scompare la parte superiore e non posso ne ridurre a icona ne chiudere la finestra... che succede?
<pino> in piu ho notato delle variazione pure sul pannello adesso hi unsolo desktop
<glpiana> !image | pino fai una foto per farci capire la situazione
<ubot-it> pino fai una foto per farci capire la situazione: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pino> non so fare la foto come faccio?
<glpiana> pino, applicazioni accessori cattura schermata, oppur eprmi il tasto print screen della tatsiera
<pino> non so che succede è come se non funzionasse la tastiera sul browser
<xubuntu-plus> Ragazzi mi sa ho fatto un danno
<glpiana> pino, non sto capendo cosa succede
<pino> dillo a me
<xubuntu-plus> se metto language translator non mi da le lingue
<glpiana> pino, prova a spiegarmi bene anche senza mandare  l'immagine. anzitutto tu hai gnome come interfaccia?
<pino> mo
<pino> no
<glpiana> pino, e cosa usi?
<pino> xubuntu ha xfec no?
<glpiana> xubuntu-plus, se metti language translator dove?
<xubuntu-plus> avevo istallato libreoffice..........mi sa con il comando purge ho fatto danni
<xubuntu-plus> su xubuntu.....
<glpiana> pino, sì, xfce. ora come è confiugrata l'interfaccia? barra sia sopra che sotto?
<xubuntu-plus> prima andava
<pino> solo sopra
<glpiana> xubuntu-plus, cerca di essere più specifico che altrimenti non si capisc eil tuo problema
<xubuntu-plus> è uguale,solo dizionario è in inglese,e mi sa mi ha levato linguaggi
<glpiana> pino, ok. ora tu apri firefox e cosa succede?
<glpiana> xubuntu-plus, io continuo a non capire il contesto
<pino> non posso ne ridurlo a icona ne chiudere (con la x per capirci) perche manca la parte superiore della finestra e cosi qualsiasi cosa pure lachat questa tutto
<glpiana> pino, in seguito a cosa è successo sta roba? di solito sti problemi li ha chi smanetta male con compiz su gnome
<pino> http://imagebin.org/161715
<glpiana> pino, oki, ora rispndimi
<pino> ma ieri uno qui in chat mi ha aiutato a risolvere un altro problema
<glpiana> *rispondimi
<glpiana> pino, eri loggato come "pino" anche ieri?
<pino> si
<glpiana> guardo
<pino> chiaro
<pino> grazie
<glpiana> pino, da quel che vedi ieri ti ho fatto andare i video su firefox. poi hai chiesto di skype
<pino> a eri tu?
<glpiana> cose che no nhanno a che vedere con le cornici delle finestre
<pino> e lo so ma questo mi è successo do po le cose fatte ieri
<pino> io non l'ho usato fino ad adesso
<glpiana> pino, dammi 5 minuti
<pino> ok...tipo pure per connettermi è stato un casino non avevo ne i compiuerini sul pannello per fare la connessione
<pino> in piu c'è un solo desktop anzichè 2 bohh non so
<glpiana> pino, anzi facciamo una cosa radicale e veloce
<glpiana> pino, apri un terminale
<pino> si
<glpiana> pino, digita: ls .xfce
<glpiana> pino, elenca roba?
<glpiana> o ti dice che non esiste?
<pino> peggio non posso inviarlo come se non funzionasse il tasto invio...la stessa cosa che mi fa sul browser
<alnuvola> salve :(
<pino> non posso propio digitarci
<glpiana> pino, allora premi ctrl + alt + f1  e passi in console, fai  il login testuale e poi dai ls .xfce
<glpiana> pino, se non da niente e dice che non esiste, dai ls .xfce4
<alnuvola> ma perchè la mia scheda video atireadon HD 3450 da quando ho installato la 11.04 nn funziona piu
<glpiana> pino, poi con alt+ f7 o f8 torni qui
<glpiana> !chiedi | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alnuvola> glxgears 306 frame/s
<alnuvola> cioè con la 10.10 funzionava alla grande con flgx
<alnuvola> qualcuno può aiutarmi per cortesia perchè ho spulciato google per bene ieri ma nn ho trovato niente
<glpiana> alnuvola, non basarti sui valori di glxgears
<alnuvola> glpiana ciao
<glpiana> alnuvola, e spiega in che applicazioni vedi che non funziona bene
<glpiana> e ciao :)
<alnuvola> glpiana quando vedo i video nn li vedo scorrevoli come prima
<alnuvola> in piu compiz quando provo ad attivalro mi da i numeri
<alnuvola> ho lxde
<glpiana> alnuvola, beh, se prima usavi fglrx è abbastanza normale
<alnuvola> anche ora l ho sto usando
<pino> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<alnuvola> glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> pino, anche con .xfce4    ?
<alnuvola> mi d yes
<glpiana> alnuvola, digita: lsmod | grep fglrx
<pino> do solo .xfce4?
<pino> sen za ls
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> ls .xfce4
<glpiana> -.-
<alnuvola> fglrx                2434640  62
<glpiana> alnuvola, i video che vanno a scatti che video sono?
<alnuvola> ora vedo ... era un porazzo haiahiahai
<alnuvola> .avi
<pino> niente
<alnuvola> va bene quel valore glpiana
<alnuvola> 2434640 62
<glpiana> alnuvola, e che ne so :)
<glpiana> alnuvola, fai così: nel terminale: gstreamer-properties
<alnuvola> -.-'
<glpiana> se ce l'hai
<alnuvola> l ho sto installando adesso
<glpiana> alnuvola, lo sto, non l ho sto, cazzolina
<glpiana> alnuvola, comuqnue no dovevi installarlo, la prossima volta chiedi
<glpiana> cosa usi per visualizzare i video?
<alnuvola> e vabbe ho scambiato una congiunzione per un verbo
<alnuvola> alnuvola cazzo a che pensi a quando scrivi alle pecore....
<alnuvola> vlc
<glpiana> alnuvola, apri vlc
<glpiana> vai nelle impostazioni video e prova a cambiare il modulo di uscita
<alnuvola> spetta che lanciando il comando gstreamer-properties
<alnuvola> è uscita una finestra di configurazione
<alnuvola> plugin metto alsa
<glpiana> alnuvola, lascia stare
<alnuvola> ???
<glpiana> non serve se usi vlc
<alnuvola> chiudo quindi
<alnuvola> ok
<glpiana> chiudi gstreamer-properties, non ti serve a nulla. non dovevi nemmeno installarlo
<alnuvola> ok scusami ho fatto da poco un esame e sto un po stonato glpiana ora cosa mi consigli di fare
<alnuvola> ^_^
<pino> glpiana mi fai sapere tu?
<alnuvola> ho aperto vlc ora ???
<filo1234> 13:40 < glpiana> alnuvola, apri vlc
<filo1234> 13:40 < glpiana> vai nelle impostazioni video e prova a cambiare il modulo di uscita
<alnuvola> quale modulo ce ne sono vari
<glpiana> pino, scusami non avevo letto
<glpiana> non c'è nemmeno .xfce4... prova con: ls .config/xfce*
<pino> no niente
<glpiana> alnuvola, comincia da X11
<alnuvola> va a scatti
<glpiana> alnuvola, eh provane altri
<glpiana> alnuvola, se ancora va a scatti, disinstalla fglrx e vedi come va con i driver open
<pino> niente
<glpiana> pino, allora prova con: locate xfce | grep home
<pino> mo non fa niente e per di piu mi sono accorto di avere la tastiera usa
<glpiana> pino, che balle. scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alnuvola> glpiana il problema è solo con vlc
<filo1234> sudo loadkeys ite la metti in italiano pino
<alnuvola> ba nn so prima andava tutto a meraviglia
<filo1234> sudo loadkeys it la metti in italiano pino
<glpiana> alnuvola, prima di cosa?
<filo1234> prima che lo accendesse?
<pino> fatto
<alnuvola> prima che installassi la 11.
<glpiana> alnuvola, installata ex novo o aggiornamento?
<alnuvola> ex novo
<alnuvola> lubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> stessa home?
<alnuvola> si stessa home
<glpiana> alnuvola, hai già rimosso la directory di impostazioni di vlc?
<alnuvola> dove si trova glpiana
<alnuvola> la rimuovo subito
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> alnuvola, .config/vlc
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> pino, senti controlla sotto .config, devi avere xfce4
<alnuvola> eliminato ora riapro
<pino> come?
<pino> scusa
<glpiana> pino, ls .config
<glpiana> guarda se è elencata xfce4
<pino> si c'è
<alnuvola> sempre lo stesso problema
<glpiana> pino, allora prima avevi scritto male
<glpiana> pino, scrivi: cd .config
<pino> boh puo esse
<glpiana> pino, dimmi quando ci sei
<glpiana> alnuvola, prova i driver open
<pino> beh
<glpiana> cosa beh?
<pino> mi è uscito .config$
<glpiana> eh oki, ora scrivi: mv xfce4 xfce4_vecchia
<pino> stessa cosa
<alnuvola> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<glpiana> pino, ora chiudi la sessione e rifai il login
<glpiana> e vediamo se ricompaiono le barre
<pino> ok
<glpiana> alnuvola, che è sta cosa?
<pino> basta che ravvio
<alnuvola> glpiana come faccio ad usare quelli open
<glpiana> alnuvola, basta che disinstalli gli fglrx
<glpiana> pino, non è necessario, ma se non sai come terminare la sesisone riavvia pure, che facciamo prima
<alnuvola> e poi riavvio ???
<glpiana> alnuvola, sì
<glpiana> torno tra poco
<alnuvola> speriamo bene
<alnuvola> ok grazie glpiana
<alnuvola> ^_^
<pino> allora sul pannello mi [ ricomparso tutto tranne un desktop
<pino> si e impostato unaltra volta la tastiera in usa
<pino> cazzo
<pino> mi manca la cornice delle finestre come faccio?
<glpiana> pino, a me sta roba delle cornici non torna. hai provato a mettere compiz?
<pino> no cosa faccio
<pino> ?
<glpiana> pino, non devi fare niente, devi rispondere sì o no
<glpiana> che hai fatto a sto pc? di punto in bianco le cose non si verificano
<filo1234> pino: xfwm4 --replace da terminale
<glpiana> meglio da alt+f2 se invio sul terminale non va
<filo1234> ah si
<filo1234> pino: premi alt+f2 e scrivi xfwm4 --replace
<pino__> ok è tornato tutto grazie
<glpiana> pino__, adesso si può sapere che hai provato a fare?
<pino__> io niente
<filo1234> hai riavviato?
<glpiana> eh già
<filo1234> sono stato io glpiana ieri
<pino__> oggi ho acceso il pc e ho trovato sta situazione
<glpiana> filo1234, eh eccolo lì il colpevole
<pino__> grazie raga alla prossima....hihihihihi
<filo1234> hai riavviato?
<pino__> no
<pino__> mo ci provo
<Steeler> ciao, filo1234  evolution prima non mi partiva nemmeno da terminale, così mi hai detto di fare update e upgrade, poi ho rinominato ma non partiva così ho riavviato ed ora si è creata un'altra cartella una con . ed è rimasta quella rinominata, ma in questa nuova che è partita, non ci sono più i msg.
<filo1234> Steeler: ovvio
<Steeler> filo1234, come posso riprendere i msg vecchi ?
<filo1234> significa che hai qualche cosa che non va nella vecchia .evolution
<filo1234> adesso prova a cancellare la nuova .evolution e rinominare la vecchia in .evolution e vedi un po'
<filo1234> hai installato qualche plugin?
<Steeler> filo1234, no, non ho istlalato niente.
<Steeler> filo1234, ho fatto come dice, te ma per sicurezza riavvio
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> sicurezza di che?
<glpiana> O.o
<pino> PARE CHE VA
<pino> GRAZI UAGLIÒ
<pino> studierò per capire un pò sto sistema....anche se, finchè c'è gente disponibile come voi.........
<Steeler> filo1234, hai ragione te, si è sputtanata la cartella originale; non c'è modo di recuperare i vecchi msg?, avrei anche un bakcup delle impostazioni; ma è un pò vecchio :P
<filo1234> Steeler: dovresti controllare dentro la cartella .evolution
<alnuvola> glpiana ci sei ??
<glpiana> sì
<Steeler> filo1234, dove controllo ? ci sono un sacco di file
<alnuvola> va un po meglio con i driver open
<alnuvola> come faccioa sapere se i miei driver open sono pienamente compatibili
<alnuvola> ???
<glpiana> alnuvola, non capisco che intendi
<alnuvola> in pratica vorrei testare la mia scheda grafica
<filo1234> Steeler: dipende dal tipo di account che hai
<Steeler> filo1234, ho 2 account
<filo1234> Steeler: immagino in pop?
<Steeler> filo1234, si
<filo1234> Steeler: comunque in mail/pop/ dovresti avere i profili
<filo1234> prova acopiarti quelli
<Steeler> si mi salvo quelli
<Steeler> filo1234, stesso discorso per le cartelle memos e calendar? perchè ho vari memo e vari eventi calendario.
<Steeler> ?
<filo1234> si ma fallo uno alla volta
<filo1234> anzi guarda
<filo1234> per vederee se sia uno di quei moduli  arompere lancia evolution da terminale in questo modo :
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/J8v5KGJM
<glpiana> alnuvola, non colgo il motivo. non avrai mai le prestazioni che hai su windows
<filo1234> Steeler: evolution -c mail
<filo1234> Steeler: evolution -c calendar
<filo1234> ecc...
<Steeler> filo1234, è un ripristino via terminale ?
<filo1234> no
<Steeler> filo1234, cos'è ?
<filo1234> vedi se usando uno di quei moduli... mail, memo, calendare ecc.. da il problema
<filo1234> Steeler: man evolution
<Steeler> ok
<Steeler> riavvio e provo
<filo1234> ma cosa riavvia ogni volta???
<glpiana> lol
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pino> come attivo il microfono per skype
<pino> ?
<filo1234> Steeler: scusa ma perchè riavii ogni volta?
<Steeler> filo1234, così, cmq si sono sputtanati i profili account, perchè se gli copio la cartella mail non parte, se ce la tolgo parte, quindi ho perso i vecchi msg; i contatti sono rimasti.
<Steeler> filo1234, si è salvata anche la rubrica.
<filo1234> hai provato solo con un profilo?
<alnuvola> ho fatto un guaio a seguire questa guida perchÃe' ora provo a riavviare http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Driver_ATI_Radeon_Open
<filo1234> altrimenti puoi provare a ricrearli e poi copiare tutto quello che c'è nei vecchi profili
<alnuvola> ho modificato xorg.conf come mi diceva
<glpiana> alnuvola, ma perchè? mi spieghi per quale motivo?
<alnuvola> perchÃe nn va bene
<filo1234> ecco
<Steeler> filo1234, i profili sono rimasti funzionanti, quindi si sono persi soli i msg.
<alnuvola> :(
<alnuvola> quando cambio le finestre nn eÃ' pulito come dovrebbe il desktop
<filo1234> Steeler: guarda che devi averli da qualche parte per forza
<filo1234> tipo local
<Steeler> filo1234, si ci sono in local , ma i msg non dove andarli a cercare.
<alnuvola> ora se riavvio nn parte piu xorg
<alnuvola> o mi fa vedere tutto nero
<glpiana> alnuvola, ma poi perchè avendo ubuntu segui le guide di debianizzati? non puoi seguire quelle di ubuntu?
<Steeler> filo1234, sicuramente si trovano tutti in local, perchè è la cartella più grande, potrei fare una prova a copiarla ?
<alnuvola> e' colpa di google -.-'
<massimo18> lol
<filo1234> Steeler: in local dovrebbero esserci
<glpiana> ma va là
<alnuvola> vabbe ma mica ho fatto male
<glpiana> !wiki | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<filo1234> Steeler: copia tutta la local
<alnuvola> wow
<glpiana> alnuvola, cerca lì per radeon
<Steeler> filo1234, fatto, penso che è un msg su tutti che si è sputtanato, quindi non ci posso fare più niente.
<alnuvola> glpiana seguendo la guida sul wiki ho modificato cosi
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/0ZqVUe48
<alnuvola> prima che riavvio puoi darmi l'ok ^_^
<alnuvola> abbi pazienza
<alnuvola> con un povero abitante della beozia
<glpiana> alnuvola, continuo a non capire il perchè di sti driver, comunque se hai fatto come dice la guida prosegui
<alnuvola> ho un po di cacarella
<alnuvola> se ho sbagliato lo so gia che vedro tutto nero
<alnuvola> ungue ...
<glpiana> alnuvola, male che vada seghi il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf e usi i radeon normali
<alnuvola> vabbe addio
<alnuvola> spero che tornerò presto
<glpiana> au revoir
<lolo_> Ciao a tutti XD
<Steeler> filo1234, il backup più recente è del 8 Aprile :(
<filo1234> Steeler: vabè non avrai email della nato
<Steeler> filo1234, :)
<Steeler> filo1234, ho perso cmq msg importanti; peccato !
<e-DIO-t> Steeler: ma imap no? scusate l'OT eh
<xubuntu516> hi. i need help
<xubuntu516> i am tring to install xubuntu on my old pc
<xubuntu516> who are the user and password to try it?
<enzotib> xubuntu516: qui si parla italiano
<xubuntu516> ok grazie
<xubuntu516> ho scaricato xubuntu 11.04 e cerco di installarlo su un vecchio pc
<enzotib> xubuntu516: quando fai partire il cd dovrebbe loggarsi senza chiedere user/pass
<xubuntu516> nella schermnata d'avvio mi chiede user e password
<xubuntu516> no, me la chiede
<enzotib> xubuntu516: qualche volta capita, usa "ubuntu" come username e premi invio per la password
<xubuntu516> grazie, ora provo
<xubuntu516> grazie, funziona. Molto gentile
<alnuvola> glpianaaaaaa
<glpiana> cosa c'è?
<alnuvola> come caspita si ripristina xorg.conf
<alnuvola> sto in modalitÃa alt+f2
<alnuvola> aiutoooo
<glpiana> alnuvola, provo a leggerti nel pensiero o mi dici che hai fatto?
<OverMe> non ci provi mai però eh
<alnuvola> ho toccato xorg.conf
<alnuvola> schermata nera
<alnuvola> e nn ho fatto la copia
<glpiana> alnuvola, che driver stai usando?
<alnuvola> ho disinstallato flgx
<alnuvola> sto usando gli open
<alnuvola> sono da terminale e nn parte la grafica
<glpiana> alnuvola, scrivi: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_nonva
<ranxerox> scusate ma normalmente il file /etc/rc.d è un file dove sono memorizzati i file di script
<ranxerox> ma in ubuntu non c'è ?
<alnuvola> dice manca là operando
<glpiana> alnuvola, sudo spazio mv spazio /etc/X11/xorg.conf spazio /etc/X11/xorg.conf_nonva
<glpiana> ranxerox, nel temrinale dai: ls /etc/rc* e vedrai che ne hai un bel po'
<ranxerox> grazie
<alnuvola> fatto ora
<alnuvola> riavvio
<glpiana> SÌ
<alnuvola> :)
<alnuvola> ora   cosa dovrei fare è partito
<filo1234> cosa vorresti farci?
<alnuvola> vorrei configurlo decentemente
<alnuvola> glpiana ho cercato sul wiki ma nn cÃ'è una guida specifica per laia scheda
<glpiana> alnuvola, io davvero non capisco cosa ci vuoi fare con sta scheda
<alnuvola> glpiana voglio vedere il desktop senza che quando chiudo la finestra mi fa un effetto strano
<glpiana> alnuvola, hai già provato a cambiare la frequenza di refresh?
<alnuvola> glpiana secondo te uno come me controlla il refresh ???
<glpiana> alnuvola, secondo me?
<glpiana> alnuvola, come la cambi la frequenza di refresh dello schermo? dalle impostazioni dello schermo
<alnuvola> ta a 59.9
<alnuvola> aumento o diminuisco
<glpiana> e non ti da altre opzioni?
<alnuvola> glpiana sto accendendo per te un cero hai una grande pazienza ^_^
<glpiana> alnuvola, aspetta. dove stai guardando?
<alnuvola> impostanzioni del display
<alnuvola> li ???
<glpiana> alnuvola, non stai davvero usando i tastini dello schemro, vero?
<alnuvola> no no
<alnuvola> a questo nn sono ancora arrivato
<glpiana> ah, meno male. che frequenze ti da tra cui scegliere?
<alnuvola> vorrei solo che la mia scheda ritorna a funzionare quando avevo ubuntu 10.10
<alnuvola> VGA monitor
<glpiana> alnuvola, non può farlo, è cambiata la versione di xorg
<alnuvola> Risoluzione e Frequenza aggiornamento
<glpiana> alnuvola, i numeri!!!!!
<alnuvola> me ne sono accorto
<alnuvola> 1440X990
<alnuvola> 59.9
<glpiana> alnuvola, e va beh, se non vuoi rispondere alla domanda non finiamo più -.-
<alnuvola> nn mi dire cosi mi fai sentire limitato
<alnuvola> impostazioni del monitor c'è solo risoluzione e frequeza di aggiornamento
<webpower> glpiana, per caso ti è venuta un'idea su come inviare 100 email tutte insieme senza che uno sappia dell'altro?
<glpiana> alnuvola, e io da mo' ti sto cheidendo che cosa ti propone sotto frequenza
<glpiana> !chat | webpower
<ubot-it> webpower: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower> ok scusa, rispondi di la
<alnuvola> frequenza di aggiormnamento 59.9
<glpiana> alnuvola, niente altro?
<alnuvola> no
<glpiana> nel terminale digita: xrandr     e metti su pastebin
<esulu_> we
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/QBuvze8n
<glpiana> alnuvola, stranon che nno ti proponga 75
<alnuvola> nn so
<glpiana> alnuvola, non so dirti e ora devo staccare
<alnuvola> ok grazie mille
<alnuvola> se tutti fossero disponibili come te :D
<nicotano> buonasera
<claudio> salve
<Guest24917> come si fa a disattivare la sospensione quando viene chiuso il coperchio del portatile?
<nicotano> Guest24917, devi agire dal risparmio energia
<nicotano> menu preferenze gestione alimentazione
<Guest24917> si
<Guest24917> ho gia fatto
<Guest24917> ma quando riavvio torna com'era
<Guest24917> poi altra cosa
<Guest24917> la barra del riproduttore filmati non scorre
<Guest24917> sto riproducendo un file .mp3 ma non riesco a mandarlo avanti
<nicotano> !mp3 | Guest24917
<ubot-it> Guest24917: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Guest24917> ho già installato il codec
<Guest24917> infatti si sente
<Guest24917> solo che non riesco a scorrerlo
<nicotano> Guest24917, installa vlc
<Guest24917> è migliore?
<nicotano> Guest24917, se è in streaming magari non lo scorri perchè non è  tutto in cache,  prova con un mp3 che hai sul pc e vedi se scorre
<Guest24917> è un mp3 che ho sul pc infatti
<nicotano> che programma stai usando per riprodurre banshee ?
<Guest24917> si chiama: "RIPRODUTTORE FILMATI"
<Guest24917> quello di default di natty+
<nicotano> Guest24917,  usa banshee per mp3
<nicotano> e vedi che scorre
<alnuvola> glpiana volevo dirti che ho risolto :D
<kuix> come faccio ad andare con google crhome in jack?
<enzotib> kuix: eh?
<kuix> usare jack per sentire audio da youtube usando google crome
<kuix> purtroppo fin ora tittto ok come le guide ma nun funge >.<
<albe> ciao a tutti
<albe> ?
<albe_> ciao a tutti
<albe_> ciao
<albe_> salve ho installato ubuntu 10.10 e ho delle partizioni ntfs
<e-DIO-t> albe_, bravo!
<albe_> ho modificato il file fstab come cè scritto in documentazione e come ho fatto altre volte , ma se modifico questo file dopo non mi fa piu smontare l hd , dice che lo puo fare solo root e i permessi nelle cartelle presenti sul hd sono come propretario root
<e-DIO-t> albe_, se il pc lo usi in linea di massima solo tu: metti uid=tuonomeutente,gid=tuogruppoprimario tra le opzioni
<albe_> prima di modificare il file fstab potevo smontare e scrivere o modificare le cartelle all interno degli hd con file sis ntfs
<e-DIO-t> albe_, per smontare: sudo umount /mount/point
<albe_> /dev/dispositivo       /media/punto_di_montaggio    ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0 io ho messo questa stringa , come ho gia fatto anch e, per esempio sulla 9,10
<e-DIO-t> eh, aggiugi uid=nomeutente
<e-DIO-t> nella stessa parte dove sta silent, umask etc etc
<e-DIO-t> che poi è la parte delle opzioni
<albe_> /dev/dispositivo       /media/punto_di_montaggio    ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,uid=albepancio,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0 cosi?
<e-DIO-t> dovrebbe, prova e dovrebbe andare :P nel caso poi controllo
<albe_> ok asp
<e-DIO-t> si, uid per l'utente prorietario, gid per il gruppo proprietario: confermo!
<albe_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<albe_> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7
<albe_> :(
<albe_> se elimino la stringa su fstab , mi fa montare e smontare come voglio
<albe_> anche cliccanfdo col tasto destro sull icomna
<albe_> :(
<e-DIO-t> albe
<e-DIO-t> ma tu che comando stai dando?
<e-DIO-t> e soprattutto, ma stiamo parlando di un disco usb?
<albe_> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<albe_> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda7 from /media/sda7
<albe_> no e un disco interno
<e-DIO-t> albe_,  SUDO
<albe_> ma se elimino la stringa dal file fstab posso smontare anche cliccando col tastp destro e selezionare smonta
<e-DIO-t> eh per la parte di gnome non ti posso aiutare sorry. Sempre fedele al terminale ;)
<jester1-> albe_: se usi la stringa in fstab che senso ha poi smontarlo. e comunque lo smonti con sudo
<albe_> ma con la 10,04 o precedenti aggiungevo la stringa e cheavo la cartella in media e andava tutto perfetto , se lascio cosi , poi amule non mi trasferisce i fai completati
<jester1-> albe_: togli la stringa a fai da nautilus
<jester1-> albe_: in pratica il problema non sussist
<albe_> con le versioni precedenti non mi dava questo problema
<jester1-> albe_: anche quella con cui uscivo l'anno scorso me la dava subito e quella attuale no
<albe_> perche con la 10,10 lo fa?
<albe_> a me di solito non la da mai ne la precendente la futura :(
<e-DIO-t> jester1-, mi dai il numero di quella dell'anno scorso? :D
<jester1-> compra un ciclicio
<albe_> quanti anni hai?
<e-DIO-t> :°°°
<jester1-> cilicio*
<albe_> cmq se il problema fosse solo per smontare  non susisterebbe , pero quando mi da questo problema neanche amule riesce a trasferire i file completati su questa hd ,
<albe_> mi basterebbe che amule riuscise a trasferire i file su questo c...o di hd :(
<jester1-> albe_: togli la stringa e montalo da nautilus
<gian_> ciao
<gian_> potete aiutarmi?
<gian_> dovrei installare eclipse su ubuntu 11.04 con c++
<albe_> questo e il risultato con il comando ls -l        brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 7 2011-07-06 18:50 /dev/sda7
<gian_> potete aiutarmi?
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi può aiutare ad usare l'iphone con ubuntu 10.10?
<jester1-> albe_: uid=1000,gid=100,umask=0022
<jester1-> se non scrive umask=0027
<jester1-> albe_: non che togliere la stringa da fstab e poi usare ntfs-config per farla ricreare ad hoc
<albe_> questo non lo sapevo :)
<albe_> poi sai mi piacerebbe imparare ad usae ubuntu :)
<albe_> l errore lo da ugualmente , pero adesso provo se amule riesce a trasferire i file
<albe_> grazie mille
<albe_> jester- , scusa lo stress :) ma ho installato ntfs-config se gli do il via da terminale mi da questo errore
<albe_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<albe_>   File "/usr/bin/ntfs-config", line 102, in <module>
<albe_>     main(args, opts)
<albe_>   File "/usr/bin/ntfs-config", line 75, in main
<albe_>     app = NtfsConfig()
<FloodBotIt1> albe_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<albe_>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/NtfsConfig/NtfsConfig.py", line 56, in __init__
<albe_> ho avviato ntfs-config da termenale e mi da questo errore : http://paste.ubuntu.com/639000/
<jester1-> albe_: avvialo da menu, sempre che lo hai installato
<albe_> certo che e installato , ma nel menu non cè , e l ho avviato da terminale
<jester1-> amministrazione
<albe_> non parte
<albe_> visto l errore che mi da?
<albe_> ok ora parte ho cercato sul forum e in una discussione consigliava di installare  mountmanager
<acer_power> che password devo fare ubuntu one
<acer_power> ??
<alnuvola> buonasera
<asgarot> sera :D
<acer_power> mi fate un esempio di password per ubuntuone
<enzotib> acer_power: ma ce l'hai un account?
<acer_power> si
<enzotib> e allora hai anche la password
<acer_power> ma ho fatto il reset
<enzotib> reset de che?
<acer_power> della password
<acer_power> fammi un esempio
<jester-> ubuntuone one one
<albe> sapete per caso perche se clicco col tasto destro e scelgo opsioni di condivisione samba mi fa condividere ma non permette di far scrivere ed eliminare file dalla cartella condivisa?
<jester-> albe: system-config-samba per fare le condivisioni
<jester-> cosi non fai casino con smb.conf
<albe> jester, ho provato con ntfs-config , mi crea il file fastab ma il problema e sempre il solito , ora sto provando a scaricare qualcosa con amule e vedere se me lo trasferisce
<albe> qui cè qualcosa che non va , ho installato il programma che mi hai detto , ho reso condivisibile una cartella che ora e nella finestra del programma , ma la stessa cartella non mostra le frecce che simboleggiano la condivisione
<sweet_juliet> improvvisamente e scomparsa l'icona che mi permetteva di vedere le connessioni internet possibili..non so come mai ma l'icona e scomparsa dal pannello..come devo fare????
<jester-> sweet_juliet: riaggungi area di norifica
<jester-> notifica*
<Aerolinux> salve ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Aerolinux> oggi dopo l'aggiornamento sono scomparsi i bottoni demassimizza, chiudi..etc delle finestre
<Aerolinux> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: che aggiornamento?
<Aerolinux> aggiornamenti proposti da natty
<Aerolinux> c'è modo di sapere quali?
<Aerolinux> penso che abbia aggiornato compiz
<Aerolinux> adesso devo usare emerald altrimenti non vedo più tali bottoni
<Aerolinux> ed ho provato di tutto ma non riesco ada avere più questi benedetti bottoni
<Aerolinux> solo se mi loggo come ubuntu classico senza effetti riesco ad averli
<Aerolinux> ???
<newlife> ciao jester- :) ti aspettavo :) posso chiederti una cosa? in query se puoi.......
<steffomantis> buonasera
<Aerolinux> enzotib ci sei
<steffomantis> scusate il disturbo, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere con virtualbox
<steffomantis> si tratta di un ridimensionamento delle finestra impossibile
<steffomantis> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<steffomantis> ovviamente fatto girare su ubuntu per virtualizzare win xp
<enzotib> Aerolinux: non hai scritto il mio nick, e mi ero distratto a fare altro
<steffomantis> riformulando: qualcuno sa come impostare ubuntu 10.10 in modalità 32 bit???
<Aerolinux> enzotib: hai idee su come risolvere?
<jester-> newlife: dica
<newlife> in query jester- :) se posso
<jester-> newlife: ok
<steffomantis> signori vi prego, sono giorni che ci provo e non c'è forum che sappia aiutarmi
<steffomantis> utenti virtualbox ose in ascolto?
<steffomantis> su... siete la mia ultima speranza
<jester-> steffomantis: hai installato ose da repo o il deb da sito oracle
<steffomantis> deb da sito ufficiale
<steffomantis> grazie jester-
<steffomantis> può influire?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: metti l'output awk '$3 ~ /(install|purge|remove|upgrade)/' /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -50 su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<steffomantis> il problema è solo se cerco di avviare una qualche applicazione perlopiù giochi
<jester-> steffomantis: li hai installate le additions?
<steffomantis> sì, ho cliccato su installa guest addiction
<steffomantis> il tutto su ubuntu 10.04 poi ho fatto l'avanzamento al 10.10
<steffomantis> il mio notebook non supporta l'11x
<steffomantis> quindi sono confinato alla 10.10
<Aerolinux> enzobit: da dove comincia il comando? da /?
<jester-> steffomantis: con o senza effetti
<steffomantis> con effetti
<steffomantis> va tutto alla grande ma aprendo un gioco con virtualbox per utilizzare windows xp la finestra è piccola e bordata di nero
<jester-> steffomantis: prova senza
<steffomantis> il messaggio di errore (dato da ubuntu però) mi avvisa che il sistama guest è impostato a 24 bit
<jester-> steffomantis: tieni presente che l'accelerazione 3d in box fa quel che puo
<steffomantis> anche se si tratta di giochi datati?
<steffomantis> non credo richieda addirittura alcun tipo di accelerazione
<steffomantis> windows xp nelle sue impostazione mi da 32 bit alla massima risoluzione grafica
<Aerolinux> enzotib: ???
<steffomantis> solo nell'applicazione si riduce ad una piccolo riquadro bordato di nero
<steffomantis> come quando si avvia
<steffomantis> com'è possibile che aprendo il gioco si riduca e faccia riferimento al sistema guest?
<jester-> steffomantis: l'unico problema è proprio che il 3d in virtuale va un po a capocchia, a meno di avere una scheda con un paio di giga di ram
<steffomantis> il gioco in questione è road rush
<steffomantis> potrebbe girare anche sul win 95...
<steffomantis> è possibile modificare il file xorg.conf per impostare manualmente il sistema a 32 bit?
<steffomantis> nel mio caso il file xorg.conf non esiste proprio
<steffomantis> ho letto che è possibile impostare il sistema guest a 32 bit in questo modo
<steffomantis> ma modificando un file già esistente mentre nel mio caso credo che ubuntu gestisca il motore grafico automaticamento
<steffomantis> *mente
<jester-> steffomantis: non centra xorg.conf ma centra il driver di vbox che si interfaccia con linux
<jester-> steffomantis: e ripeto: il 3d è molto scarso se lo hai abilitato nelle impostazione della macchina virtuale
<steffomantis> anche disabilitandolo non risolvo
<enzotib> Aerolinux: da "awk"
<steffomantis> posso postare il messaggio relativo all'errore?
<Aerolinux> enzotib: dice questo "tail: opzione usata in un contesto non valido -- 5"
<steffomantis> a finestra della macchina virtuale è ottimizzata per lavorare in modalità colore a 32 bit, ma la qualità del colore dello schermo virtuale è
<steffomantis> impostata attualmente a 16 bit. Apri la finestra delle proprietà dello schermo nel sistema guest e scegli una modalità di colore a 32 bit, se disponibile, per ottenere le migliori prestazioni dal sottosistema video virtuale.
<steffomantis> questo è il messaggio di ubuntu ma non c'è un opzione per impostare la modalità del colore in ubuntu
<steffomantis> a meno di non editare un file xorg che non esiste...
<enzotib> Aerolinux: fai una cosa, metti tutto /var/log/dpkg.log su pastebin, poi lo elaboro io
<jester-> steffomantis: che scheda video hai
<steffomantis> utilizzo un notebook emachines E525
<Aerolinux> pastebin
<Aerolinux> pastebin: 2011-07-06 11:34:28 upgrade fusion-icon 0.1.0-2ubuntu1 0.1.0-2ubuntu1
<Aerolinux> 2011-07-06 11:34:29 upgrade python-compizconfig 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 0.9.4-0ubuntu1
<Aerolinux> 2011-07-06 11:46:52 remove emerald 0.7.2-0ubuntu6.1 <none>
<Aerolinux> 2011-07-06 11:46:54 remove libemeraldengine0 0.7.2-0ubuntu6.1 <none>
<Aerolinux> 2011-07-06 11:48:00 remove compizconfig-settings-manager 0.9.4-0ubuntu2 <none>
<FloodBotIt1> Aerolinux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> steffomantis: se gli effetti funzano in linux la grafica è a a posto, controlla le impostazioni della virtuale
<jester-> steffomantis: lspci | grep -i vga cosa risponde
<steffomantis> non ci sono impostazioni che permettono altro di aumentare la memoria video
<steffomantis> ora è a 32 MB
<newlife> jester-: tutto fatto
<newlife> :)
<jester-> ok arrivera domani
<jester-> son un po lenti a comunicare
<newlife> thx so much jester- :)
<jester-> de nada
<Aerolinux> enzotib: scusa è la prima volta che entro..cos'è pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Aerolinux leggi
<ubot-it> Aerolinux leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<steffomantis> sono felice di sapere che sei di aiuto a molti jester
<steffomantis> il problema se è del sistema guest come lo risolvo da virtualbox?
<steffomantis> 1366x768 è la risoluzione di xp
<steffomantis> schermo pieno
<steffomantis> apro il gioco e si riduce come in fase di avvio
<steffomantis> con messaggio di errore di ubuntu
<steffomantis> postato in precedenza
<steffomantis> help me
<Aerolinux> enzobit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639070/
<steffomantis> non voglio cedere a windows per comodità, ma lasciatemi giocare almeno con l'abandonware!
<steffomantis> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X è la sheda video
<steffomantis> non esiste un software per configurare schede intel? quante corbellerie sto dicendo? aiutatemi
<jester-> steffomantis: non serve nessun xorg.conf
<jester-> intel ha un driver scarsotto comunque, ma va in 3d
<steffomantis> bene, infatti gli effetti grafici sono attivati su ubuntu e xp rileva la massima risoluzione
<steffomantis> solo l'applicazione e l'avvio sono ridotti
<jester-> steffomantis: eh un netbook poi gia è buono se ci gira decentemente vbox
<steffomantis> è un notebook
<jester-> steffomantis: quanta ram
<steffomantis> 2BB
<steffomantis> 2GB
<jester-> danne uno per parte
<steffomantis> fatto
<steffomantis> e la memoria video è a 32MB
<steffomantis> per la macchina virtuale
<steffomantis> prima era a 16
<jester-> eh
<enzotib> Aerolinux: quindi ha funzionato il comando
<jester-> avessi una scheda piu potente arrivberebbe a 128
<Aerolinux> enzobit: si lo mettevo sbagliato
<Aerolinux> enzobit: adesso potrei levare emerald e far funzionare compiz?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: però dobbiamo cambiarlo, perché vedo che che il 6 luglio ti sei dato da fare, e 50 righe non bastano
<steffomantis> nulla da fare quindi, eh?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: metti l'output awk '$3 ~ /(install|purge|remove|upgrade)/' /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 2011-07-06
<jester-> steffomantis: è un limite hardware
<steffomantis> perchè ubuntu mi dice di impostare il sistema guest a 32 bit però? che c'entra?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: e usa il tab per completare il mio nick, continui a sbagliarlo
<steffomantis> scusa jester non è per dubitare della tua competenza, è per capire
<steffomantis> La finestra della macchina virtuale è ottimizzata per lavorare in modalità colore a 32 bit, ma la qualità del colore dello schermo virtuale è impostata attualmente a 16 bit. Apri la finestra delle proprietà dello schermo nel sistema guest e scegli una modalità di colore a 32 bit, se disponibile, per ottenere le migliori prestazioni dal sottosistema video virtuale. Nota: alcuni sistemi operativi, come OS/2, possono lavorare
<checco> ciao a tutti ....come faccio a far funzionare la mia stampate lexmark x2500 sulla mia distribuzione linux?mi dice di cercare il driver,,,,come faccio??
<jester-> steffomantis: significa appunto che gli serve piu memorie etc etc ma se l'hw è scarsotto non l'hai a disposizione
<steffomantis> capito
<steffomantis> non vi è altro modo che provare ad aumentare la memoria video alla macchina virtuale quindi
<jester-> steffomantis: prova ad usare wine per i giochini winzoz non troppo complicati
<steffomantis> purtroppo pare non siano molti i supportati
<steffomantis> grazie comunque dell'aiuto
<jester-> steffomantis: in generale con win virtuale i giochi vanno a capocchia, meglio usare winzoz originale
<steffomantis> mi rifiuto di usare windows
<jester-> steffomantis: win virtuale serve principalmente per un fatto di compatibilità, se serve u qualcosa per fprza winzoz invece di riavviare è li bello comodo
<steffomantis> è la quinta volta che installo ubunto e poi rinuncio per difficoltà mo ho sempre trovato una soluzione a tutto fino ad ora
<Aerolinux> enzobit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639077/
<steffomantis> vmware non combierebbe nulla, vero?
<steffomantis> so che c'è una versione player free ma non so se gira su ubuntu
<checco> ciao a tutti ....come faccio a far funzionare la mia stampate lexmark x2500 sulla mia distribuzione linux?mi dice di cercare il driver,,,,come faccio??
<steffomantis> che distro linux hai?
<jester-> steffomantis: vmware è pure piu scarso col 3d
<checco> natty narval 11.04
<jester-> checco:  vai su linuxprinting o sul sito lexmark
<steffomantis> cerca su google il modello della tua stampante e conseguenti driver
<jester-> checco: non che ricerca su forum it en per modello stampante
<checco> scusami non ho capito ,,,,
<jester-> checco: modello esatto stampante?
<checco> a quanto pare non esiste sul sito lexmark  il driver per linux
<checco> x2500
<steffomantis> checco: uno precendente?
<steffomantis> io faccio così su una samsung smc x300
<enzotib> Aerolinux: e daglie
<enzotib> !tab | Aerolinux
<ubot-it> Aerolinux: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<checco> il modello precedente non te lo so dire ,,me lhanno pure regalata,,sembra bellina
<Aerolinux> !tab
<steffomantis> dico il precedente driver disponibile
<checco> speriamo faccia il suo dovere
<steffomantis> quello più simile al modello che hai
<steffomantis> magari quello prima
<jester-> checco: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/  nella finestra di ricerca scrivi lexmark x2500
<steffomantis> se non c'è il tuo....
<steffomantis> ecco
<checco> ok
<steffomantis> insomma dicevamo che il colore su ubuntu non si imposta....
<steffomantis> e intel non ha software come nvidea
<steffomantis> compizconfig è il massimo che posso utilizzare
<Aerolinux> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639077/
<Aerolinux> enzotib, ok?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: ok :) sto guardando
<steffomantis> il file xorg.conf non c'entra ma ho letto che da lì è possibile impostare manualmente la risoluzione è vero?
<steffomantis> più che la risoluzione il colore...
<steffomantis> è possibile almeno leggere da qualche parte che il coloro a su ubuntu è impostato a 32 bit e mettermi l'anima in pace?
<steffomantis> in sistema --> preferenze --> monitor c'è solo la risoluzione ma non i colori come su proprietà di windows
<enzotib> Aerolinux: hai cairo dock?
<Aerolinux> enzotib, ma l'ho messo dopo che si è presentato il problema
<enzotib> Aerolinux: a che ora si è presentato il problema
<Aerolinux> dopo l'aggiornamento intorno alle 12
<Aerolinux> enzotib, dopo l'aggiornamento intorno alle 12
<enzotib> Aerolinux: e cairo dock l'hai messa prima
<Aerolinux> enzotib, no no dopo fidati
<Aerolinux> enzotib,  disinstallo?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: io guardo l'orario che è scritto lì e quello che mi dici tu, allora non erano le 12
<Aerolinux> enzotib, si prim allora,non ricordo l'orario esatto
<kalce> buonasera
<kalce> uso ubuntu 10.04 . Per sbaglio ho cancellato delle foto importanti sovrascrivendole con altre foto con lo stesso nome di file.... è possibile recuperarle?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: alle 10.35 c'è un aggiornamento, alle 11.20 una installazione di non so cosa, sembrano librerie di sviluppo, poi alle 11.34 cairo dock ed altro
<jester-> kalce: prova con photorec ma se sovrascritte la vedo dura
<Aerolinux> enzotib,  ecco deve essere stato subito dopo le librerie
<enzotib> Aerolinux: e allora toglile
<enzotib> Aerolinux: vuoi che ti preparo un comando ad hoc per farlo?
<kalce> jester : grazie adesso provo.
<Aerolinux> enzotib, te ne sarei grato
<Aerolinux> enzotib,  forse sono gli aggiornamenti proposti e non quelli raccomandati
<steffomantis> jester: aumentando la memoria video a 64MB non cambia niente
<Aerolinux> enzotib,  li ho disattivati ed ho lasciato solo quelli raccomandati
<enzotib> Aerolinux: sudo apt-get purge xtrans-dev x11proto-core-dev libxau-dev libxdmcp-dev x11proto-input-dev x11proto-kb-dev libpthread-stubs0 libpthread-stubs0-dev libxcb1-dev libx11-dev x11proto-render-dev libxrender-dev libdecoration0-dev
<steffomantis> sono certo che il gioco non richiesse di più all'epoca dato che girava su win95
<enzotib> Aerolinux: i proposed non andrebbero usati
<steffomantis> e mi chiedo a cosa servano le macchine virtuali se poi le applicazioni non girano come dovrebbero
<Aerolinux> enzotib, ecco l'errore li ho disabilitati dopo il fattaccio credendo fosse dobuto a loro
<jester-> ellamaronna che te ne fai di tutte quelle lib-dev
<jester-> steffomantis: sarebbe come pretendere di andare in 500 come in ferrari
<jester-> 2 macchine sono
<steffomantis> ma funziona solo che è solo piccolo!
<steffomantis> un intero sistema operativo si visualizza correttamente e un giochino del 95 no?!?
<steffomantis> capisco in fase di avvio che i driver grafici non sono caricati ma una volta che la risoluzione è al massimo cosa impedisce all'applicazione di visualizzarsi correttamente?
<jester-> steffomantis: senza i giochino, uso normale, da qualche problema?
<kalce> jester :ho installato testdisk dove photorec è un file di testdisk.. e adesso?
<steffomantis> uso normale che significa, che mi guardo il sistema operativo senza aprire nulla?
<steffomantis> ripeto, dal momento che uno virtualizza è per utilizzare una qualche applicazione altrimenti che se ne fa?
<jester-> kalce: si fa parte di testdisk ma non ti so dire come si usa, prova a lanciarfe testdisk nel terminale e vedi che succede
<jester-> steffomantis: aprire il browser, andare su youtube, suonare la musica, usare office
<jester-> steffomantis: per i giochi usa win originale
<jester-> o usa quelli linux che ce ne sono una caterva
<jester-> !giochi | steffomantis
<ubot-it> steffomantis: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<steffomantis> ho afferrato... grazie infinite per la pazienza
<steffomantis> certo che quel riferimento al sistema guest è deviante... qualcuno sa spiegarmi a cosa si rifersice con esattezza quando parla di 16 bit nel sistema guest?
<kalce> jester : niente non sò come muovermi....
<kalce> jester : altro consiglio?
<kuix> asdpld: A_D
<Aerolinux> enzotib, ci stai sempre lavorando?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: non ti ho dato un comando da fare?
<enzotib> Aerolinux: intorno alle 23.00
<Aerolinux> enzotib,  scusa non avevo letto..stonato..eseguo...
<Aerolinux> enzotib, ho rimesso compiz ma non vedo pulsanti
<enzotib> Aerolinux: ma usi unity?
<Aerolinux> enzotib,  no ubuntu classico
<enzotib> Aerolinux: allora non so
<Aerolinux> enzotib, grazie lo stesso..magari al prossimo aggiornamento si sitema...
<esulu> we
<opale> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ciao
<opale> ragazzi dove si trova la configurazione della schada wifi, bitte
<esulu> network manager
<esulu> opale:
<esulu> devi averlo comunque gia nella barra in alto come defoult
<opale> ragazzi dove si trova la configurazione della schada wifi, bitte
<opale> esulu, quello va bene, ma sarà scritto in qualche file?
<yvesBsAs> buona sera opale, in che senso "scritto"? quell'icona da la possibilità di impostare i dati della connessione, se usi lui non ai file
<opale> yvesBsAs, ok chiarisco la cosa. Ho uno schermo nero e non posso accedere a gnome.
<esulu> ah adesso un'altro discorso opale
<yvesBsAs> opale, io mica lo vedo, di qui :>D
<opale> ho solo la shell. Quindi devo collegare il pc tramite rete wifi
<opale> ho quasi fatto tutto ma devo inserire le righe per la dsn statica.
<yvesBsAs> non puoi via cavo?
<esulu> prova a fare tanto per iniziare un ping www.google.it
<esulu> in terminale opale
<opale> Internet mi serve per pastebinit
<opale> ja
<esulu> opale: l'hai dato un ping
<esulu> ?
<opale> esulu, ??
<esulu> allora in terminale prova a scrivere
<esulu> ping www.google.it
<esulu> vedi che ti esce
<opale> esulu, unknown host...
<esulu> bene
<esulu> allora aspetta che ci ragiono un po
<esulu> opale: dai un iwconfig
<esulu> e dimmi che ti esce
<opale> esulu, access point non associato
<opale> io quattro righe le ho scritte
<esulu> ?
<opale> filo1234 questa mattina mi ha dato un piccolo codice per fare collegare l'access point
<opale> ma non avevano le righe per le dsn statiche
<esulu> opale: io sto provando al momento a darti una mano se per te va bene
<esulu> non mi è mai capitato sto problema
<esulu> se ti va possiamo provare a vedere e trovare una soluzione
<opale> e io ti ringrazio per il tempo che perdi per me
<esulu> se no mi dovresti scusare ma nn posso darti una risposta immediata
<esulu> ma ci mancherebbe
<esulu> allora prova un attimo dare
<esulu> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<esulu> ma fammi un atitmo capire una cosa prima avevi gnome?
<esulu> come mai stai usando solo il terminale
<esulu> ?
<opale> non entra in gnome
<opale> nessun device di questo tipo
<esulu> ma che ubuntu hai?
<esulu> quando dai quel comando  che ti esce precisamente
<opale> 11.04
<opale> eth1: ERRORE leggendo il flag dell'interfaccia:nessun device di questo tipo
<opale> eth1 non c'è
<opale> ho solo eth0
<esulu> allora sei connesso via cavo
<esulu> ?
<esulu> cioe hai in disposizione il cavo ethernet
<esulu> ?
<opale> no e non ho la possibilità fisica di farlo
<opale> il ruter di trova al piano superiore
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-07
<esulu> senti opale allora la cosa si complica un po
<esulu> per la mia conoscenza
<esulu> se non hai almeno un accesso ad internet non so veramente come aiutarti
<esulu> anche perche ti servirebbero un po di pacchetti da scaricare
<esulu> per poter andare avanti
<esulu> mi dispiace
<opale> e per quello che chiedevo se network scrive le configurazioni da qualche parte
<opale> così potevo copiarla
<esulu> da qualche parte qualche cosa scrive e come
<esulu> aspetta un attimo fillo ti ha aiutato in questo chan
<esulu> ?
<stevr1it> salve metacity mi da dei problemi, mi sono scomparse la x di chiusura delle finestre, ho provato a reinstallarlo ma nulla da fare, come posso ripristinarle?
<opale> ho collegato il notebook con la linea al pc tramite cavo. Come si avvia dhcpclient da shell
<stevr1it> salve metacity mi da dei problemi, mi sono scomparse la x di chiusura delle finestre, ho provato a reinstallarlo ma nulla da fare, come posso ripristinarle?
<gigirock> all'avvio del sistema dopo aver inserito user e password il sistema mi dice che non ho 'sbloccato il portachiavi' e mi chiede un'altra volta la password....si puo' eliminare ?
<seawolf> si gigirock cerca sbloccare il portachiavi su goolge trovi tante guide
<seawolf> gigirock tipo questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,415403.0.html
<glpiana> ola
<gigirock> seawolf in quel menu trovo solo una password che ho creato per accedere ad un altro server....
<gigirock> il mio wifi n e' nemmeno attivato....quindi n e' neanche la richiesta di quella password
<seawolf> gigirock ma hai provato a lasciare vuoto il campo password ?
<gigirock> seawolf, ma io la password di login voglio averla , e' la password successiva che mi rompe i maroni
<seawolf> appunto gigirock metti password vuota nel portafoglio
<stefano80> buon giorno a tutti, dove trovo una buona guida che mi permetta di far comunicare due computer di una lan entrambi con ubuntu, per scambiare file
<glpiana> stefano80, non ti serve una guida. installa su entrambi i pc openssh-server
<stefano80> glpiana, ciao, grazie lo faccio subito
<glpiana> stefano80, dopodichè puoi collegarti da uno all'altro tramite nautilus con la connessione al server, scegliendo come protocollo ssh
<gigirock> stefano80, oppure 'esporta qualche directory con nfs
<glpiana> gigirock, non ha più senso. è molto più comodo tramite connetti al server
<gigirock> glpiana, si e' vero ma al boot il disco e' gia' collegato ?
<glpiana> gigirock, disco?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> gigirock, stiamo parlando di connessione tra due pc o sbaglio?
<akis24> buongiorno
<seawolf> leggo nella descrizione di openssh-server : In alcuni paesi può essere illegale usare una qualsiasi forma di cifratura senza uno speciale permesso
<glpiana> !chat | seawolf
<ubot-it> seawolf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<opale> buon giorno a tutti
<Dig> hola chichos
<Dig> ho un problema credo semplice da risolvere. Se premo alt+ctrl+F1 non mi compare nulla nello schermo
<opale> Dig, anche se premi alt+ctrl+f2?
<Dig> opale, si si. Su qualunque f$ .
<opale> Dig, alt+ctrl+t
<Dig> opale, il terminale esce, certo
<opale> Dig, allora scusa ma non ho capito nulla
<Dig> opale, il terminale funziona. Lo uso giornalmente. ma se provo a spostarmi sulla console lo schermo diventa nero e mi da "segnale fuori portata"
<glpiana> Dig, magari qualche opzione di grub che ti frega sulla risoluzione
<Dig> 5
<glpiana> 5?
<Dig> glpiana, è caduta la tastiera.
<glpiana> lol
<Dig> glpiana, come modifico grub?
<glpiana> fa vedere l'output di cat /etc/default/grub
<Dig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639323/
<glpiana> non vedo niente di strano. da quando hai sto problema?
<Dig> da natty
<glpiana> Dig, fai sta prova, avvia, visualizza il menu di grub, con il tasto "e" edita la voce che fai partire e metti dopo a quiet splash la parola nomodeset
<glpiana> quindi rpemi ctrl+x e avvia. vedi se una volta caricato il sistema visualizzi le tty
<glpiana> *premi
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<Dig> glpiana, ok, ci provo subito. Prima di farlo ti aggiungo che all'avvio non mi si visualizza nulla fino all'avvio completo.
<glpiana> Dig, ecco, allora prova che magari è proprio quello. poi dimmi
<Dig> ok
<opale> glpiana, buon giorno hai già preso il caffe?
<stefano80> glpiana, ho fatto quanto mi hai detto, ma ho incontrato problemi con l'accesso in quanto mi chiede sempre la passwd, ho rovistato in internet e seguito alcune guide per la configurazione, ma niente
<glpiana> stefano80, allora, tu sei andato in nautilus e ha scelto "connetti al server", giusto?
<stefano80> glpiana, certo ho messo protocollo ssh, porta default, nome e server
<stefano80> glpiana, poi mi chiede continuamente la passwd
<glpiana> mmm...
<stefano80> glpiana, e dalla fine permesso negato
<glpiana> stefano80, sui due pc hai utenti con nomi diversi?
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> e il nome utente lo inserisci?
<stefano80> certo
<Dig> glpiana, ehm problema tecnico...non vedo grub all'avvio. Non è possibile modificarlo a Ubuntu caricato?
<glpiana> stefano80, e che password metti?
<Dig> glpiana, ci riprovo
<stefano80> glpiana, la password che uso per l'accesso associata all'utente del computer che intendo connettere
<glpiana> stefano80, openssh-sevrer l'hai messo sul pc a cui vuoi connetterti?
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stefano80, e l'hai riavviato?
<stefano80> glpiana, si (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start)
<glpiana> stefano80, prova a riavviarlo del tutto
<stefano80> glpiana, (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart)?
<glpiana> stefano80, a riavviar eil pc
<stefano80> ok
<stefano80> glpiana, riavviato, ma nulla, mi chiede per tre volte la passwd e dopo mi dice impossibile connettere al server, accesso negato
<glpiana> stefano80, apri un terminale e prova a collegarti al pc con ssh utente@ip
<stefano80> glpiana, permission denied
<Dig> glpiana, niente da fare. carica tutto l'SO. Potrebbe darsi che mi chiede cosa voglio fare e non me lo visualizzi?
<opale> glpiana, con questo sistema è possibile anche condividere internet?
<glpiana> stefano80, passa all'altro pc e digita in un terminale nella home: ls .ssh
<glpiana> opale, no
<glpiana> Dig, non ho capito dove è il problema nel fatto che carichi l'OS. deve farlo
<opale> :(
<Dig> glpiana, tengo premuto shift per cosa allora?
<stefano80> glpiana, fatto, ma non c'è nulla
<glpiana> Dig, per visualizzare il menu di grub. non l'hai visualizzato?
<glpiana> Dig, devi cominciare a premere shift quando ancora vedi la schermata iniziale della motherboard e lo devi tenere premuto fino a quando non vedi il menu
<glpiana> stefano80, a me pare strana sta cosa. sul pc a cui vuoi connetterti dai: dpkg -l | grep openssh
<glpiana> !paste | stefano80
<ubot-it> stefano80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig> glpiana, no. non lo vedo. Va diritto a Ubuntu. shift l'ho premuto da prima che si accendessero le lucette sulla tastiera.
<glpiana> Dig, ripeto, comincia a premerlo quando ancora vedi le scritte iniziali del  pc. se lo premi quando già grub è caricato nno serve a un belino
<Dig> glpiana, non al riconoscimento hardware ma quando il bios fa tutti i suoi "bisogni"
<glpiana> Dig, vabbè, riprova. se non riesci lo facciamo da qua
<Dig> ok
<opale> glpiana, con questo collegamento posso interagire sul pc da portatile
<glpiana> opale, questo collegamento serve per visualizzare su nautilus i file di un altro pc tramite ssh
<opale> :(
<glpiana> opale, non è che devi rattristarti per ogni cosa che dico
<glpiana> non è che puoi spiegarci cosa vuoi fare?
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639338/
<opale> lo schermo nero di ieri io non l'ho ancora risolto e speravo di poter usare pastebinit
<glpiana> stefano80, sempre sullo stesso pc cui ti vuoi collegare: ps aux | grep ssh
<glpiana> opale, ma alla fine eri riuscito a collegarti in wifi?
<opale> glpiana, no il file scritto attiva la scheda ma ho i dsn statici
<glpiana> opale, dns statici?
<Dig> glpiana, nulla di nuovo
<opale> glpiana, si
<glpiana> Dig, vabbè, non mi piace come rpocedura ma facciamolo lo stesso: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> opale, cioè?
<glpiana> Dig, dove leggi quiet splash, tra le virgoletti, ci inserisci nomodeset
<glpiana> *virgolette
<opale> glpiana, nel senso che non posso farne a meno, è un vincolo del distributore per quello che so
<glpiana> opale, oki, ma non capisco che problemi ti diano i dns
<Dig> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639343/             l'accendiamo?
<glpiana> Dig, no. nomodeset non nomodset
<OverMe> Dig, manca una e
<esulu> salve
<opale> mi vado aprendere un caffè, ciao esulu
<esulu> ciao opale
<esulu> hia risolto alla fine?
<glpiana> !chat | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639351/
<palitone> qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi per installare chiavetta interrnet key fastweb?
<glpiana> stefano80, allora come si chiama l'utente del pc a cui ti connetti?
<stefano80> glpiana, ma097
<glpiana> stefano80, e l'ip del pc aa cui ti connetti?
<glpiana> *a
<glpiana> !qualcuno | palitone
<ubot-it> palitone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stefano80> 192.168.1.3
<glpiana> stefano80, scrivi: ssh ma097@192.168.1.3
<glpiana> stefano80, poi quando te la chiede, scrivi la password con cui ma097 accede all'altro pc
<stefano80> glpiana, mi dice connection timed out
<Dig> glpiana, ho corretto  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639352/
<glpiana> stefano80, dai: ping -c3 192.168.1.3
<glpiana> Dig, salva e chiudi gedit. poi scrivi: sudo update-grub
<Dig> glpiana, eseguito
<glpiana> Dig, tutto ok?
<stefano80> glpiana, non succede niente, come se non ci fosse
<Dig> glpiana, sembra di si
<glpiana> stefano80, allora mi sorge spontanea una domanda: sti due pc dove sono collegati?
<glpiana> Dig, riavvia
<Dig> glpiana, ok.
<stefano80> glpiana, al router
<glpiana> stefano80, dai ifconfig su questo pc e ifconfig dal pc a cui vuoi connetterti
<stefano80> glpiana, fatto questo risulta 192.168.1.2 l'altro 192.168.1.3
<glpiana> stefano80, metti su pastebin entrambi gli output dei comandi please
<Dig> glpiana, non è cambiato nulla in apparenza
<glpiana> Dig, in apparenza? riesci o no a visualizzare le tty?
<Dig> glpiana, No, non me le visualizza
<glpiana> Dig, allora non è cambiato nulla punto :)
<Dig> glpiana, ma può essere un problema dello schermo?
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639357/
<glpiana> Dig, che schermo hai e che risoluzione usi?
<glpiana> non mi interessa la marca, solo la dimensione
<glpiana> stefano80, dall'altro pc a questo pinghi?
<stefano80> glpiana, no
<Dig> è un lcd Hanns HW173A  risoluzione 1440x900
<glpiana> stefano80, allora controlla le impostazioni del router. non vedo perchè no debbano pingarsi
<OverMe> ma fino a due minuti fa si vedevano -.-
<glpiana> OverMe, ma non si son mai pingati. si pingavano? si vedevano?
<glpiana> Dig, edita di nuovo /etc/default/grub   e prova a modificare la riga #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<OverMe> glpiana, se gli diceva "permesso negato" vuol dire che si collegava
<OverMe> a meno che non tentav di collegarsi da un'altra parte :O
<glpiana> Dig, leva il cancelletto, metti la tua risoluzione e poi salva e dai di nuovo sudo update-grub
<glpiana> OverMe, eh
<Dig> glpiana, così?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639363/
<glpiana> Dig, sì. prova
<Dig> glpiana, riavvio
<glpiana> ok
<opale> buon proseguimento. Ci vediamo domani
<Dig> glpiana, nisba
<stefano80> glpiana, il router mi sembra a posto, relativamente alle mie consocenze limitate
<stefano80> *conoscenze
<Dig> glpiana,  che ti pare di questa discussione??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480015
<glpiana> a dopo
<massimo18> Buon giorno
 * nicotano saluta
<checco> ciao a tutti, sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2500#Introduzione ma il comando sudo eccecc non risponde
<glpiana> checco, sudo eccecc?
<checco> si scusami sto postando il risultato,,lol
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639450/ eccolo
<glpiana> checco, non c'è il file
<glpiana> controlla dove lo hai scaricato, dove lo hai scompattato e come si chiama
<checco> si ce l ho
<checco> il suo nome e lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<checco> in effetti non avevo notato la diversita
<checco> come diventa il comando?
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639457/
<glpiana> checco, il nome è corretto, ma semplicemente il file non è lì
<checco> ok
<checco> mmm perke voglio intallare sta cavolo di stampante e non ci riesco
<glpiana> checco, scrivi: ls lexma*
<glpiana> elenca qualcosa?
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639459/
<glpiana> checco, scrivi: sudo ./lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<glpiana> che mi pare guale ma magari è questione di caratteri
<checco> ok si attiva ma mi dice installazione fallita...ora lo prende
<checco> ok grazie mille ,, se mi serve una mano chiedo a te??? grazie ciao
<glpiana> checco, chiedi in generale e chi sa ti aiuta
<checco> ok grazie mille ancora....
<perrottino> boot bloccato aiuto
<checco> ho un problema lintallazione con il comando sudo ./lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-*.i386.deb.sh viene a fallire..non so come andare avanti...  da guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2500#Introduzione
<checco> che palle...................ma sempre ste cose mi capitano...................
<checco> glpiana..ascolta l installazione non va a buon fine,,,dice che la stampante non viene riconosciuta ,,e allora dice di  scambiare i valori PID in quelli ottenuti col comando,,,ma appena apro i file con gedit non ce scritto nulla....
<checco> seguendo la guida a filo e per segno non ci riesco ugualmente
<glpiana> checco, vediamo passo passo allora. comando per comando lo digiti e metti su pastebuin quanto esce
<glpiana> perrottino, spiega
<perrottino> glpiana, allora avevo Xubuntu 11.04 perfetto... RAM danneggiata, rimetto la vecchia da 256 Mb decido di installare La minimale di ubuntu per poi mettere il dektop lxde installo la minimale e si blocca al boot da cd... però mi sa che si bloccava anche al riavvio precedente all'installazione di quest'ultima
<glpiana> perrottino, dove si blocca?
<perrottino> glpiana, esce scritto Boot da Cd... e si blocca, ma anche se faccio il device manuale non parte dall'HD
<perrottino> sto seguendo la guida per il GRUB faccio male?
<perrottino> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> perrottino, se tanto non riesci ad avviare...
<glpiana> perrottino, che cd usi? che versione intendo e che architettura
<perrottino> dici non c'entra il GRUB?
<perrottino> ho usato l'USB per installarlo
<perrottino> glpiana, non c'entra nulla il GRUB?
<glpiana> perrottino, si vabbè, dai. ti ho chiesto che versione usi e che architettura
<perrottino> 32 bit
<perrottino> la iso che ho scaricato si chiama mini.iso 11.04
<glpiana> perrottino, ok. e il tuo pc fa boot da usb?
<perrottino> se glielo faccio fare si glpiana
<glpiana> hai controllato anche la vecchia ram?
<perrottino> glpiana, ma io ho finito di installarlo, mi sono spiegato
<perrottino> glpiana, si
<perrottino> era tutto a posto ieri
<glpiana> perrottino, allora non ho capito una sega. rispiega please
<perrottino> gli ho cambiato anche SLOT perché ho letto su google che poteva essere quello
<perrottino> glpiana, dopo installato si blocca, però non so se si bloccava anche prima l'unico BOOT che non funge e da HD
<perrottino> vale la pena seguire la guida del GRUB?
<glpiana> perrottino, vuoi smetterla un secondo con sto cappero di grub?
<OverMe> vale la pena che ti spieghi meglio
<glpiana> come l'hai installata ieri?
<perrottino> oggi l'ho installata da USB minimale prima normale, credendo che fosse quello, l'ultima installazione è stata da riga di terminale
<glpiana> <perrottino> oggi l'ho installata da USB minimale prima normale,  <--- ???? minimale prima normale? ma che vuol dire?
<perrottino> glpiana, scusami volevo dire che prima l'ho installata normalmente e non funzionava. L'ultima installazione l'ho fatta in modalità "riga di terminale" senza grafica praticamente perché dopo avrei voluto aggiungere LXDE
<glpiana> perrottino, oki, e dopo questa installazione che è successo?
<perrottino> glpiana, il boot da HD non lo fa, nemmeno se lo seleziono io all'avvio
<glpiana> perrottino, quindi visualizzi il menu di grub
<glpiana> perrottino, [sì] [no] [forse]
<perrottino> glpiana, no
<perrottino> è l'unico sistema installato glpiana
<glpiana> il boot da HD non lo fa, nemmeno se lo seleziono io all'avvio <--- che cosa selezioni allora?
<perrottino> glpiana, se premo F8 e seleziono HD non lo fa
<perrottino> glpiana, quando esce CD, USB, HD
<glpiana> perrottino, ma sei sicuro che l'installazione sia terminata correttamente?
<perrottino> glpiana, mi è uscito scritto, riavviare per completare l'installazione, togliere il CD (a me la penna USB)
<perrottino> non è che è partito l'HD ?
<glpiana> perrottino, avvia il pc e alla schermata del bios premi e tinei premuto il tasto shift fin che no appar eil menu di grub
<glpiana> vediamo se almeno quello appare
<perrottino> un attimo che stavo da Live...
<glpiana> va be se sei da live prova il ripristino di grub
<perrottino> glpiana, non esce il GRUB
<perrottino> ho tolto la live
<glpiana> perrottino, durante l'installazione dove gli hai detto di metterlo il grub?
<perrottino> dove mi consigliava lui.
<perrottino> Ovvero diceva il master
<perrottino> poiché unico sistema operativo
<perrottino> Vado con la Live?
<glpiana> lo tieni premuto sto tasto shift?
<perrottino> si glpiana ho provato sia col destro che col sinistro da quando si accende il pc
<glpiana> vabbè, vai con la live
<perrottino> glpiana, tento il ripristino del grub? come da guida?
<checco> cerco di risolvere l installazione della mia stampante ,,,ho trovato una guida utile che utilizza un driver di un altra stampante ma poi quando vado a cliccare per scaricare il pacchetto mi apre una pagina che non gli appartiene,,,,http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Lexmark#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<perrottino> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino il punto 5 lo devo fare?
<perrottino> glpiana,
<checco> sto impazzendoooooooooooooo,,,vi prego aiutatemi
<glpiana> perrottino, sì
<glpiana> checco, se speighi quello che stai facendo e dove ti blocchi magari qualcuno può aiutarti
<glpiana> sperare che la gente si possa immaginare quello che stai facendo porta a poco
<checco> ok....perke sono in tilt capiscimi...... sigaretta,,,,lol
<perrottino> glpiana, errore al secondo comando : unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<glpiana> perrottino, metti su pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<perrottino> glpiana, cosa ti interessa precisamente? sono con un altro pc
<glpiana> perrottino, non puoi collegarlo col cavo?
<perrottino> perché sennò si blocca che la live è xubuntu ed è lento
<perrottino> vabbé ci provo... speriamo bene
<perrottino> glpiana, c'è da aspettare....
<kuix> ragazzi un help con iozone.... i risultati che mi da in lettura e scrittura sono espressi in quale unità? bit byte kilobit kilobyte mega etc? >.<
<kuix> grazie!
<glpiana> perrottino, bien, vado a fumare
<perrottino> glpiana, non mi apre neanche firefox
<glpiana> perrottino, non hai una chiavetta usb?
<glpiana> ci copi quel che esce e via
<glpiana> a tra un po'
<perrottino> glpiana, si ma c'è il sistema operativo sopra adesso...
<checco> riepilogo il problema da capo,,,,perke stavo usando altre guide non necessarie,,e quindi mi stavo complicando la vita,,,INSTALLAZIONE STAMPANTE LEXMARK X2500 TRATTA DA GUIDA http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2500#Stampante ,IL PROBLEMA E CHE NON RIESCO A INSTALLARE IL DRIVER AL PUNTO N2
<perrottino> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639494/
<OverMe> checco, cioè "Seguire le indicazioni a video." è un problema?
<checco> SE CI FOSSE UN SISTEMA PER POSTARE LE IMMAGINI SAREBBE PIU UTILE..PER SPIEGARMI MEGLIO...
<OverMe> checco, scrivi minuscolo per cortesia
<OverMe> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<perrottino> imagebin! | checco
<checco> nel senso che seguo le indicazioni e poi si blocca linstallazione
<perrottino> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639494/ ci sei?
<checco> ecco limmagine relativa al punto n2 ,,,in cui si blocca l installazione...  http://imagebin.org/161942
<OverMe> checco, dpkg -l | grep cups
<OverMe> !paste | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639500/ eco
<glpiana> perrottino, ora dai il comando mount e fa vedere l'output
<perrottino> glpiana, credevo non tornassi, spero di non aver fatto stronzate ho dato tune2fs -E test_fs /dev/hdd1 visto da http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=33401
<glpiana> perrottino, eh? perhcè hai fatto sta roba?
<perrottino> glpiana, perché dava lo stesso errore
<glpiana> perrottino, reinstalla
<perrottino> glpiana, adesso non mi dà più l'errore però
<perrottino> procedo nella guida?
<glpiana> perrottino, vabbè procedi allora
<perrottino> dopo il punto 4 dice : "se non si è sicuri su questo punto" che significa? cmq mi fa passare in #root
<perrottino> glpiana,
<glpiana> perrottino, hai la partizione di boot a parte?
<perrottino> glpiana, non credo
<perrottino> dopo il primo comando del 4 passo al 5
<perrottino> ?
<glpiana> perrottino, e allora prosegui
<perrottino> glpiana, provo a riavviare
<checco> overme quindi?? cosa dice ??
<OverMe> checco, wait
<perrottino> glpiana, pare che va avanti!, ma SCHERMO NERO!
<perrottino> con trattino che lampeggia in alto
<perrottino> mannaggia ci avevo creduto....
<bobbybong> ciao
<perrottino> provo con shift?
<perrottino> glpiana, idem con shift!
<OverMe> checco, conosci l'inglese?
<glpiana> perrottino, tenendo rpemuto shift DEVE apparire il menu di grub
<perrottino> glpiana, non appare, esce GRUB... e poi schermo nero
<perrottino> che faccio?
<checco> diciamo che sono una schiappa,,,
<checco> ho dovuto tradurre wait...ihiiii
<perrottino> glpiana, che faccio? posso anche reinstallare ma poi?
<OverMe> checco, ok allora seguimi passo passo
<checco> ok
<checco> grazie caro
<perrottino> glpiana, forse dovevo dare anche il secondo comando che ti ho detto prima, non solo il primo
<glpiana> perrottino, tieni premuto shift fino a che non appare il menu. non smettere di premerlo quando vedi grub loading
<perrottino> glpiana, così' ho fatto
<OverMe> checco, da terminale dai questo: ./lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh --noexec --target /tmp/foo
<perrottino> glpiana, aspe' è uscito ora!
<glpiana> perrottino, no, direi di no, se no sarebbe apparso
<checco> ok
<glpiana> ecco vedi
<perrottino> glpiana, c'hai ragione
<glpiana> spesso
<perrottino> ora che premo? il primo?
<glpiana> :D
<OverMe> checco, adesso dai: gedit /tmp/foo/config/run.lua
<glpiana> perrottino, la seconda voce è recovery?
<perrottino> yes
<perrottino> glpiana,
<OverMe> checco, dovrebbe aprirsi un file con della roba dentro
<Dig> hola a todos
<glpiana> perrottino, scegli quella e vedi se con quella va
<perrottino> glpiana, è "ripristino" lo stesso no?
<checco> si si e aperta
<glpiana> perrottino, sì
<OverMe> checco, vai alla riga 1388
<perrottino> glpiana, che scelgo?
<glpiana> perrottino, -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> perrottino, la seconda voce è recovery?
<perrottino> ripristina l'avvio normale?
<glpiana> <glpiana> perrottino, scegli quella e vedi se con quella va
<perrottino> si ho capito
<perrottino> dico dopo nella modalità recovery.
<checco> ci sono
<Dig> glpiana, buon pomeriggio. Se hai ancora lena guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480015#3
<perrottino> "ripristina l'avvio normale" ? glpiana
<OverMe> checco, la riga è local packager = get_system_packaging()         falla diventare       --[[local packager = get_system_packaging()
<OverMe> checco, in pratica devi aggiungere solo --[[ all'inizio della riga
<glpiana> perrottino, ma così sto ripristina l'avvio normale? devi avviare in recovery mode
<checco> fatta e diventata blu ,,se vuoi ti posto il risultato ottenuto
<OverMe> checco, no
<OverMe> checco, va bene che sia diventata blu
<OverMe> checco, adesso vai alla riga 1442, dovrebbe essere una riga vuota
<perrottino> glpiana, mi esce dopo aver cliccato sulla seconda scelta una serire di scelte, non so se centra ma io non ho la grafica installata ora come ora
<glpiana> perrottino, ah, è parla allora :D
<checco> ok ci sono
<perrottino> glpiana, te l'ho detto prima
<glpiana> in recovery funziona. ora provalo con la prima voce di grub
<glpiana> vabbè, io me ne vado
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> checco, mettici --]]
<perrottino> glpiana, ciao speriamo bene, grazie!
<OverMe> checco, le cose sotto dovrebbero tornare ad avere un bel colorito
<checco> fatto
<checco> cioe????
<checco> ihiiii
<OverMe> checco, adesso salva e esce
<PietroTux88> ciao a tutti
<checco> fatto
<OverMe> checco, cd /tmp/foo
<OverMe> checco, poi sudo ./startupinstaller.sh
<checco> riprovo con linstallazione????
<OverMe> se dai il comando sudo ./startupinstaller.sh   dovrebbe partire l'installazione
<checco> fallita
<checco> e fallita
<OverMe> ?
<checco> http://imagebin.org/161954
<OverMe> fai vedere cosa hai dato da terminale
<OverMe> e cosa ha detto
<checco> quando do il comando appare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639514/
<OverMe> voglio vede che comando dai
<checco> poi alla fine dell installazione il risultato sul terminale e questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639515/
<checco> e questo e il comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639516/ se faccio invio appaiono i risultati gia postati prima
<OverMe> checco, aspetta ma hai 64bit?
<checco> si
<checco> minkia
<checco> stiamo facendo quella per il 32 bit
<checco> lo immagino,,,,non lo so
<paololino> ciao a tutti e scusate il disturbo e l'ignoranza :)
<OverMe> checco, allora dai questo: tar xvf instarchive_all --lzma
<paololino> ho un problema abbastanza grave con la connessione ad internet.. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<paololino> please, qualche anima pia
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639518/
<OverMe> paololino, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<paololino> ho installato mint da poco consigliato da un amico
<OverMe> checco, eh hai cambiato cartella, non fare a modo tuo per favore
<OverMe> checco, cd /tmp/foo
<paololino> ok over
<OverMe> checco, poi di nuovo tar xvf instarchive_all --lzma
<enzotib> paololino: qui solo ubuntu, please
<enzotib> !chat | paololino
<ubot-it> paololino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> ok fatto scusami,,,,avevo chiuso il terminale
<OverMe> checco, adesso: sudo dpkg -i --force-all lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb
<paololino> ho la connessione insolitamente lenta e molto instabile, ad esempio skyper per dirne una si collega e si scollega di continuo e i messaggi non partono
<enzotib> paololino: hai mint?
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639521/
<paololino> ho fatto uno speedtest e come larghezza di banda mi arriva appena a 1mb in download e quando faccio dei download, anche sono per gli aggiornamenti mi ci vuole un'eternità perchè scarico a 60/70 kb/s
<OverMe> checco, non è quello il comando che ti ho dato
<OverMe> ne manca tre quarti
<enzotib> paololino: se non mi rispondi sarò costretto a considerarti un troll
<paololino> no troll
<checco> ce non lavevo vista,,,,
<paololino> ero preso dallo scrivere
<paololino> ho mint
<enzotib> paololino: rileggi quello che ti ho scritto
<checco> lha preso ,,,ti posto il risultato????
<OverMe> si
<paololino> ma non cambia molto da un ubntu a un mint... dico una oscenità?
<enzotib> paololino: sono le regole, qui niente mint
<paololino> c'è qualche canale di discussione al quale mi posso appoggiare che voi sappiate?
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639526/ ecco
<enzotib> paololino: puoi chiedere in chat: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> checco, ok adesso continua dalla guida dal punto 3
<paololino> ok grazie in ogni modo!
<checco> ok va bene,,,,
<checco> ti facco sapere dopo se ci sei in linea
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi un favore ho un problema ad installare ubuntu 10.04 da usb
<alexx100i> in pratica dal boot faccio partire l'installazione dalla pendrive, faccio installa ubuntu ma mi dice il seguente errore : invalid or corrupt kernel image
<bobbybong> alexx100i, cosa hai usato per fare l'usb con ubuntu?
<alexx100i> bobbybong, unetbootin
<Dig> Ho un problema con le consolle tty. qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<PietroTux88> che problema hai?
<PietroTux88> sulla tty
<bobbybong> alexx100i, la iso la scaricata lui o l'avevi gia scaricata tu la hai controllata se il md5sum corrisponde?
<bobbybong> lui *unebootin
<PietroTux88> la iso di oggi anche a me è fasulla, mi da errore no kernel image
<alexx100i> bobbybong, la io l'ho scaricata io ma non l'ho controllata
<Dig> PietroTux88, quando premo alt+ctrl+F1 si spegne non compare niente e si spegne lo schermo. Con glpiana abbiamo fatto delle prove stamane
<bobbybong> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<PietroTux88> forse e xorg
<PietroTux88> di solito xorg usa i driver open o proprietari
<Dig> PietroTux88, con glpiana abbiamo agito sul file grub. Sto usando quelli della nvidia
<Dig> PietroTux88, nei driver proprietari me ne suggerisce due diversi
<PietroTux88> quali usi
<Dig> PietroTux88,     270.41.06
<alexx100i> bobbybong, grazie se invece la faccio scaricare da lui è gia controllata oppure riporta sempre bug ?
<bobbybong> meglio che la scarichi tu e la controlli
<PietroTux88> Dig forse e nvidia che da problemi bisogno aspettare i driver current
<PietroTux88> stai usando i current tu?
<Dig> PietroTux88, si
<Dig> PietroTux88, che sono i consigliati
<PietroTux88> sennò e un problema di tty
<PietroTux88> che ubuntu usi?
<alexx100i> bobbybong, ok grazie mille
<Dig> PietroTux88, natty 64bit
<PietroTux88> ok Dig prova ad togliere i driver
<PietroTux88> ed non usarli rimuovi
<PietroTux88> e dopo fai una prova con tty
<PietroTux88> vedi se ti va senza la nvidia su natty
<PietroTux88> io ho un problema sulla ati radeon hd sugli fglrx stesso tuo problema però sulla maverik
<Dig> PietroTux88, l'interfacciagrafica mi si carica lo stesso?
<alexx100i> bobbybong, senti scusami mi dice che il file md5 è differente
<PietroTux88> si
<PietroTux88> Dig
<Dig> ok,
<Dig> ce provo
<PietroTux88> tanto di default hai i driver open
<PietroTux88> dig
<PietroTux88> giusto per il safe
<Dig> PietroTux88, effetivamente da quando sono passato a natty ho notato un peggioramento delle performance video
<alexx100i> pietrotux88 ciao scusami ma avrei un problema in pratica volgio installare ubuntu da pennetta usb ma solo che all'installazione mi da un problema
<PietroTux88> ti vede sdc?
<PietroTux88> o sdb
<PietroTux88> quando cerchi di installare ubuntu sulla USB
<PietroTux88> alexx
<alexx100i> pietrotux88, dimmi
<PietroTux88> usa la alternate
<PietroTux88> cosi quando installi grub digli non in master boot record
<PietroTux88> e fai /dev/sdc
<PietroTux88> e dai invio
<PietroTux88> o /dev/sdb
<PietroTux88> dipende dal tuo dveice
<PietroTux88> device
<PietroTux88> partizione del tuo hardisk
<PietroTux88> sda ha windows esempio   sdc ha ubuntu
<PietroTux88> sda ha master boot record
<alexx100i> aspetta scusami ma non ti sto capendo uno mi ha detto che dovevo controllare il file md5 che infatti non era compatibile
<PietroTux88> digli di no
<PietroTux88> fidati di me
<enzotib> !enter | PietroTux88
<ubot-it> PietroTux88: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<PietroTux88> scaricati la laternate
<PietroTux88> ed usi la modalità expert text
<alexx100i> e poi gli do quei codici ?
<PietroTux88> scusatemi per la ounteggiatura
<Dig> PietroTux88, non va, devo reinstallare i driver. Provo quelli non raccomandati?
<PietroTux88> provali Dig
<PietroTux88> senno fai una cosa installa la alternate
<PietroTux88> natty
<PietroTux88> daily di oggi
<PietroTux88> daily iso
<enzotib> PietroTux88: non hai capito, non scrivere una parola per riga
<PietroTux88> capito enzotib
<PietroTux88> devo stare zitto
<Dig> non sono i driver video
<PietroTux88> Dig scaricati la alternate
<Dig> PietroTux88, se devo reinstallare l'SO mi tengo il difetto. Non è così problematico
<Dig> PietroTux88, grazie comunque
<PietroTux88> prego Dig però mi sa che natty ha problemi enormi io aspetto comunque la 11.10 dicono che sarà una grande bella distro migliorata con gnome3
<jester-> PietroTux88: natty ha problemi enormi????
<jester-> qui piu che richieste su cazzate non si vedono
<PietroTux88> natty e morta
<jester-> mah
<jester-> devi aver infilato un pc con hw parecchio incompatibile mi sa
 * nicotano  saluta
 * jester- saluta nicotano
 * nicotano ricambia jester- 
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa ho installato ubuntu 10.04 si puo aggiornare a 10.10
<Dig> alexx100i, si può ma non mi pare consigliabile
<alexx100i> dig, perchè
<Dig> alexx100i, perché non hai installato la 11.04?
<alexx100i> dig, perchè sinceramente non mi piace l'aspetto grafico
<Dig> alexx100i, per unity?
<alexx100i> dig, si
<nicotano> alexx100i, la 10.04 è Long Term Support conviene fare gi aggiornamenti non l'upgrade
<Dig> alexx100i, beh basta cliccare su aspetto classico e hai gnome tale e quale a quello che hai installato
<alexx100i> dig, ma poi dopo i 3 anni finiscono gli aggiornamenti ?
<alexx100i> dig, quindi anche per la "docky"
<Dig> alexx100i, non ci sarà più il supporti
<alexx100i> dig, ma gli aggiornamenti si però
<jester-> 3 anni = 6 rilasci
<jester-> un abisso
<alexx100i> dig, ad esempio  programmi su ubuntu software center si poassono aggiornare anche avenvo una versione vecchia di ubuntu ?
<Dig> alexx100i, ma non aver installato Natty per  unity è un peccato. Io sto usando una scheda video del paleolitico e mi va alla grande
<Dig> alexx100i, usando gnome
<Dig> alexx100i, leggi jester-
<alexx100i> dig,
<alexx100i> dig, però dico si aggiorna ubuntu software center
<jester-> che centra unity che è un plugin di compiz
<Dig> alexx100i, allo scadere dei tre anni non credo
<jester-> gnome classico c'è ancora
<Dig> jester-, quello che dicevo ad alexx100i  che non ha installato natty per unity
<alexx100i> dig, quindi se ora faccio l'avanzamento poi posso rimettere l'aspetto grafico di gnome ?
<jester-> lts va bene per usi professionali non per chi corre dietro alle dock % co
<nicotano> alexx100i, devi fare 2 avanzamenti
<Dig> alexx100i, si...ma se hai formattato ieri fatti una installazione pulita
<alexx100i> a me cosa mi servono le dock io devo programmare ecc...
<alexx100i> dig, a dire la verità l'ho messo 10 minuti fa il 10.04
<jester-> <alexx100i> dig, ma poi dopo i 3 anni finiscono gli aggiornamenti ?
<jester-> <alexx100i> dig, quindi anche per la "docky"
<alexx100i> jester , io dicevo se rimettevo l'aspetto grafico gnome si levava la "doky" la odio ...
<Dig> alexx100i, quanti anni ha il tuo pc?
<jester-> alexx100i: basta usare gnome classico
<jester-> con o senza effetti
<alexx100i> dig , neanche un mese finito e montato
<ziolele> posso fare una domanda?
<jester-> certo
<ziolele> grazie, apprezzo moltissimo la disponibilità, ho assoluto bisogno di supporto
<jester-> !chiedi | ziolele
<ubot-it> ziolele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ziolele> con ubuntu posso leggere documentazione in email  o scricare un file che so io, in microsoft powerpoint ad esempio e poterlo leggere?
<jester-> ziolele: certo che si
<ziolele> ah ok, grazie....e posso sapere quanto spazio su disco rigido occupa ubuntu?
<nicotano> ziolele,  non meno di 5GB
<ziolele> (ho un notebook ormai antidiluviano e lo sto per cambiare, tuttavia ancora per un paio di settimne dovro' usare questo e non so se ho spazio a sufficienza per ubuntu)
<ziolele> ecco....lo sapevo...urge notebook nuovo...grazie infinite jester e nicotano
<jester-> ziolele: il sistema operativo in se occupa meno di 5 giga che prende spazio poi è la home dove finiscono i dati
<nicotano> ziolele, antidiluviano  che procio e quanta ram, così addio ubuntu
<ziolele> è un vecchio asus del 2003
<nicotano> ziolele, processore e quanta ram,
<ziolele> ho già aumentato la ram, ma il processore gira a bassa velocità ormai
<Dig> alexx100i, io ti consiglio di mettere natty. Ti scegli che vuoi e se ti rovi bene tienilo pure tre anni
<alexx100i> dig, ok grazie mille ora aspetto l'avanzamento
<alexx100i> dig, dal gestore sggiornamenti
<nicotano> ziolele, se non dai notizie non ti si puo' consigliare
<alexx100i> aggiornamneti*
<alexx100i> aggiornamenti*
<Dig> alexx100i, una installazione exnovo no?
<ziolele> sto per prendee un asus k53 sv- sx 130 v, cosa ne dite? mi consigliate qualcos'altro o va bene?
<jester-> ziolele: piuttosto se hai intenzione di usare linux cerca di prendere un notebook con hw compatibile
<Dig> con una pen drive in 20 minuti sistemi tutto
<ziolele> thanks jester
<ziolele> grazie anche a te anto
<jester-> ziolele: qualsiasi pc con chipset intel è quasi compatibile
<jester-> ziolele: hp e dell per esemppio
<ziolele> molte molte grazie a voi tutti. Naturalmente io di ambiente linux non capisco una beata mazza, ma mi sono fissato con ubuntu e vorrei provare
<Dig> jester-, ti è mai capitato un pc che ha problemi con le tty???
<jester-> cioè?
<Dig> jester-, premo alt+ctrl+F1 o F2, F3 e lo schermo si spegne
<jester-> Dig: con che kernel
<ziolele> bene, grazie ancora a voi tutti, alle prossime. bonne soirèe :-D
<nicotano> ziolele, si puo' sapere qunata ram ha questo pc e che precessore,  perchè corri il rischio di poterlo nemmeno provare ubuntu
<nicotano> processore**
<Dig> jester-, mi sposto sul pc incriminato
<ziolele> ma nico, ho scritto che sto per comprare il nuovo pc
<ziolele> k53 sv- sx 130 v credo che possa andare piu' che bene no?
<nicotano> ziolele,  sorry non hgo visto, avevo letto pcantidiluviano
<ziolele> dell'ASUS, Naturalmente
<ziolele> io sono fissato pure con asus, ahimè
<Dig> jester-, com'era il comando per vedere il kernel?
<jester-> uname -a
<nicotano>  ziolele intelcore2 duo e nvidia dovrebbe andare con ubuntu
<Dig> jester-, Linux alvin-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ziolele> grazie nico
<nicotano> :)
<ziolele> alle prossime
<jester-> Dig: al boot edita la entri e togli tutto dopo ro dalla riga kernel
<Dig> ziolele, io ho un laptop simile e va bene con win7 e con Ubuntu. Solo la nvidia mi da qualche grattacapo
<ziolele> e dire che io la preferisco assolutamente Dig...
<ziolele> speriama che questa nuova vada bene , anche perchè ha due giga di ram dedicata
<Dig> jester-, oggi ci ho provato con glpiana. se vuoi ti mostro come abbiamo cambiato grub
<jester-> Dig: fai la prova cn solo ro
<jester-> con
<Dig> jester-, non ho capito
<ziolele> bene, lo zio vi saluta e vi augura buona serata. non senza prima avere ringraziato tutti voi per il cortese supporto.....alle prossime a tutti, ciao!
<jester-> Dig: al menu di grub, vai sulla entri, pigi e poi vai sulla riga del kernel e togli tutto dopo ro, quindi dai F10 per partire
<Dig> jester-, ho il problema che non mi si visualizza nulla dal momento che premo Avvio dal case fino all'avvio grafico di Ubuntu. posso fare da gksu gedit /etc/default/grub?
<jester-> Dig: fa vedere /etc/default/grub
<Dig> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639604/          questo è dopo le modifiche fatte con glpiana
<interpol> scusate l'ignoranza ma ubuntu mi avvia il computer o devo passare comunque attraverso window?
<jester-> Dig: riga 7 diventa cosi #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 riga 11 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<jester-> Dig: poi dai update-grub
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<jester-> interpol: avvia subito
<jester-> anche se installi all'interno di winzoz con wubi
<interpol> ho scaricato ubuntu su chiavetta se avvio che succede?
<jester-> interpol: cioè?
<interpol> cioe al nuovo avvio mi ricompare window o ubuntu?
<jester-> interpol: hai messo su chiavetta come
<Dig> jester-, fatto. per la cronaca. L'originale grub era questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639606/. Riavvio?
<jester-> Dig: che scheda video hai
<Dig> jester-,  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<interpol> ho fuso mi rifaro vivo ciao grazie cumunque
<jester-> Dig: va con il ciofeca nouveau o hai installato il current
<Dig> jester-,  avevo il current, ho provato ciofeca, ora ho messo il 173. tentativi di oggi
<Dig> jester-, devo usare il current vero?
<jester-> Dig: il gestore driver aggiuntivo cosa consigliava
<Dig> jester-,  versione current
<jester-> allora quello serve, fa vedere xorg.conf
<Dig> jester-, allora metto il current. Mi chiederà il riavvio però
<jester-> fa vedere xorg.conf
<Dig> jester-, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf giusto?
<jester-> si
<Dig> jester-, al momento è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639622/
<jester-> Dig: comincia a mettere il current
<jester-> Dig: poi modifica xorg.conf cosi e riavvia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639625/
<Dig> jester-, che abbiamo manipolato grub non fa niente?
<jester-> Dig: hai fatto sudo update-grub?
<jester-> Dig: spe prima di riavviare
<Dig> e si
<Dig> jester-, rimetto quello di glpiana o l'originale?
<jester-> Dig: hai fatto le modifiche che ti ho scritto?
<jester-> Dig: usi unity?
<Dig> ho modificato riga 7 e riga 11 e uso gnome classico
<jester-> Dig: ok, xorg.conf modificato?
<Dig> jester-, ha finito ora l'installazione. passo alla modifica di xorg.
<Dig> jester-, prima lancio nvidia-settings?
<jester-> no
<jester-> modifica il file e basta
<jester-> Dig: se hai un file .nvidiarc o simile nella home cancellalo
<Dig> jester-, xorg salvato
<jester-> è nascosto
<Dig> nvidia-settings-rc
<Dig> cancello?
<jester-> si
<Dig> fatto
<jester-> riavvia
<Dig> jester-, anche se ho modificato grub vado tranquillo?
<jester-> si
<Dig> a tra poco
<Dig> jester-, rieccomi
<jester-> Dig: prova la tty
<Dig> jester-, niente. ma può essere lo schermo?
<jester-> Dig: riapri /etc/default/grub e commenta la riga con la risoluzione 1440x900 e ridai sudo update-grub
<Dig> jester-, oggi ho visto questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480015#3
<jester-> Dig: prova
<jester-> ma secondo me potrebbe essere la risoluzione 1440x900 non riconosciuta
<jester-> commentala che fa da solo
<Dig> done con entrambe le modifiche
<Dig> rebooto?
<jester-> update-grub e riavvia
<Dig> fatto
<jester-> Dig: la grafica va bene col current?
<Dig> jester-, fatto è funge
<jester-> bien
<jester-> Dig: la grafica va bene col current?
<Dig> jester-,  grazissimo. Ogni tanto fa delle sbavature
<jester-> non farci caso
<jester-> vado a cena
<Dig> jester-,  la rottura più grande era lo scandisk
<Dig> jester-, buon appetito
<esulu> we
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<xubu> Ragazzi ma per entrare nella Root in xubuntu????
<bobbybong> !sudo | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<opale> buona sera a tutti
<xubu> si ma se voglio entrare o modificare cartelle di root?????
<xubu> quello è problema
<bobbybong> !sudo | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<xubu> ma non esiste un estensione per tunar per aprirle da amministratore????
<bobbybong> gksudo tunar
<xubu> grazie mille.....
<opale> ho uno schermo nero all'accesso, ma prima di risolvere il problema devo creare una connessione wifi da shell con dsn obligatori
<opale> risoltooooooooooooo .....penso.  ora spero di aver fatto bene
<opale> come si ferma il ping
<bobbybong> ctrl c
<opale> grazie
<opale> bobbybong, posso risolvere il problema dello schermo nero come root
<enzotib> opale, che significa?
<bobbybong> è come root che fai modifiche al sidtema ma devi sapere ilproblema e cosa devi fare
<opale> bene questo è già un passo avanti, per le altre cose posso chiedere a voi se non vi disturba.....
<opale> il problema e che prima del login lo schermo diventa nero e l'unica cosa che ho al centro del monitor è la freccia del mause
<opale> ...mouse
<bobbybong> opale, ha mai funzionato se si cosa hai fatto tu dopo?
<opale> bobbybong, mai un blocco fino a quando ho istallato teamviewer6 64bit. da allora il login non è mai più apparso. ieri sono riuscito a disistallarlo
<opale> ma il login non compare
<bobbybong> sei loggato come root
<bobbybong> ?
<bobbybong> adesso
<opale> ja
<opale> dovo istallare pastebinit?
<bobbybong> guarda se hai modificato il crontab
<bobbybong> crontab -l
<opale> no crontab for root
<bobbybong> da utente normale
<opale> come passo da root a utente
<bobbybong> ctrl d
<opale> sono noob
<opale> ricompare il menu di ripristino
<opale> sono entrato come utente e ho mantenuto la connessione
<opale> no crontab for opale
<bobbybong> senti non so cosa ha fatto teamviewer al tuo sistema
<bobbybong> se non c'è nei repo ci sarà stato un motivo :)
<opale> non sto dicendo che non sia io il provolone, sto solo chiedendo cosa fare adesso che ho anche la connessione
<enzotib> prova a reinstallare ubuntu-desktop
<opale> senza nemmeno provare a fare qualcosa?
<enzotib> ma cosa hai capito, è un pacchetto, mica dico di reinstallare l'intero sistema?
<dide> sera
<dide> a tutti
<dide> cè qualkuno attivo?
<enzotib> !chiedi | dide
<ubot-it> dide: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> !nokappa | dide
<ubot-it> dide: www.nokappa.it
<dide> !CHIEDI
<dide> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> !abuso | dide
<ubot-it> dide: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<opale> enzotib, ok dimmi cosa devo fare
<dide> ok
<enzotib> opale, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<opale> enzotib, return prompt
<enzotib> opale, cioè?
<opale> enzotib, ha finito tutto quello che doveva fare ora cosa faccio
<enzotib> opale, prova a riavviare
<opale> enzotib, riavvio in corso........
<sps> ciao a tutti
<dide> ciao sps
<sps> come mai se scarico qualcosa via torrent e la salvo su parizione NTFS, capita di avere problemi I/O, ovvero che non posso copiare o spostare tali file?
<opale> enzotib, niente ancora scchermo nero
<dide> controllato i permessi
<sps> non mi dite che è un problema del FS
<sps> dide, dici a me?
<dide> sì
<sps> dide, e come si controllano?
<dide> clikka con il destro sulla partizione dedicata e vai su pemessi
<sps> dide, e che deve essere de/selezionato?
<veleno79> ciao.. ho dato questo comando "ln -f /bin/bash /bin/sh" e il prompt non è + lo stesso... che comando devo dare x tornare indietro? ^^'
<dide> dagli i permessi al tuo user lettura scrittura
<sps> dide, comunque sulla sezione Permessi dice: impossibile determinare i permessi
<dide> so che cè un tools semplice ma non ricordo il nome azz
<sps> dide, devo prima montarla ?
<dide> nò
<sps> e quindi?
<sps> comunque lo scherzetto lo fa pure da Windows!
<dide> cioè?
<dide> ti dà i/o error
<dide> cosa usi di ubuntu?
<dide> sps?
<dide> c6?
<sps> questo file è un iso, l'ho montato con un programma da Win, l'ho eseguito e l'installazione va in crash, allora ho provato a spostare il file sulla partizione Win ed il sistema si blocca, allora ho provato da da Ubuntu, CHE NON SI BLOCCA, ma mi da errore I/O
<dide> usi la 10.04'
<dide> la 10.10
<sps> dide, si
<sps> 10.04 64 bit
<sps> 10.04 lts
<dide> ok allora sistema-----amministrazione -------------gestore dischi
<dide> ppi vai sul hdd interessato
<sps> mi è capitato anche con dei pdf scaricati dalla rete, poi al momento di masterizzarli, non volevano spostarsi
<sps> dide, e come si fa a capire qual è?
<sps> la partizione è DATI in NTFS
<dide> pvt saverio
<enzotib> veleno79, sei sicuro che hai scritto proprio così?
<sps> dide, ??
<dide> guarda il pvt
<sps> dide, che significa pvt saverio?
<dide> azz
<dide> messaggio privato
<dide> usi xchat?
<sps> ho settori danneggiati su hd, come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> sps, chi lo dice?
<sps> enzotib, da gestore dischi, dati SMART dice che ci sono 227 settori danneggiati
<enzotib> sps, allora cambialo
<sps> DEVO CAMBIARE HD SU UN PORTATILE CHE HA 3ANNI?
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | sps
<ubot-it> sps: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<veleno79> :S
<sps> era solo una grande esclamazione/preoccupazione!!
<enzotib> sps, se SMART dice che ci sono settori danneggiati, significa che sta per rompersi, se puoi vuoi tenerlo finché non perdi tutto, è una tua scelta
<rdmxs> salve ,sono un neofita e ho bisogno di aiuto per installare i driver per le cuffie ed il microfono
<enzotib> sps, e comunque per un portatile tre anni sono una vita
<enzotib> (anche per un desktop, in effetti)
<opale> enzotib, come si usa pastebinit nella shell
<veleno79> considerato poi che è un portatile... sbattuto quindo qua e là...
<enzotib> opale, tipo: echo qualcosa | pastebinit, oppure pastebinit file
<sps> però il pallino è verde
<enzotib> opale, ti dovrebbe restituire l'url
<sps> e se faccio ripara da Controlla file system?
<enzotib> sps, prova a salvarti i dati, formattare tutto con gparted da livecd e reinstallare
<opale> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639746/
<sps> enzotib, e con un controlla e ripara non risolvo?
<enzotib> sps, non lo puoi fare mentre il disco è in uso, serve comunque il livecd
<enzotib> opale, interessante, il tuo nick già lo conoscevo :)
<sps> da livecd si può fare? Controlla e ripara senza cancellare nulla?
<enzotib> sps, sì
<sps> allora devo provare così, speriamo bene
<enzotib> sps, certo se qualche file ha blocchi danneggiati potresti perderlo
<opale> enzotib, dai non sfottere sto provando a capire come mostrare quello che mi appare sul monitor
<sps> in effetti ho già perso qualcosa
<opale> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639748/
<sps> enzotib, spiegami da live come devo fare, visto che adesso mi scollegare
<enzotib> sps, allo stesso modo in cui volevi farlo adesso, il livecd è un sistema funzionante completo
<sps> enzotib, e se faccio Controlla file system da qui non ripara nulla?
<enzotib> sps, prova, secondo me ti dirà che non può farlo su una partizione montata
<enzotib> ora vado, ciao
<sps> enzotb, allora provo
<opale> enzotib, niente questo tipo di comando non lo prende.....ebbene dando startx riporta un fatalserver errore:
<opale> enzotib, server non pronto per activare display 0.....remove /tmp/x0-lock
<greenrabbit> opale: rimuovi il /tmp/x0-lock
<opale> greenrabbit, mi scrivi il comando dqa digitare
<opale> io noob
<greenrabbit> opale: se non sbaglio e': sudo rm /tmp/x0-lock
<opale> greenrabbit,  niente da fare l'ho eliminato ma non riesce a connettersi con uno screen servers
<opale> buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-08
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> buongiorno
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lem> buongiorno
<lem> avrei bisogno di una mano
<glpiana> lemansky, chiedi
<lemansky> sto cercando di installare ubuntu studio ma mi da il seguente errore
<lemansky> uno dei passi dell'installazione non è riuscito il passo non completato è : selezione e installazione del software
<glpiana> lemansky, hai controllato l'md5 della iso scaricata prima di masterizzare il cd o metterla su chiave usb?
<glpiana> !md5 | lemansky
<ubot-it> lemansky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<lemansky> uhm a dire il vero non ho controllato ma l'ho presa dal sito ufficiale
<lemansky> adesso controllo
<glpiana> lemansky, non è questione di origine del file (comunque va benissimo quella del sito). è questione che a volte può capitare che il file non cenga scaricato correttamente
<lemansky> comunque l'md5 l'ho controllato e risulta uguale
<lemansky> magari unetbootin non ha creato bene la penna usb?
<nicotano> lemansky, rifai la penna usb previa compèleta formattazione della medesima a fat32 con flag boot
<lemansky> conosci un altro programma alternativo a unetbootin?
<nicotano> lemansky, quello va bene io lo uso spesso
<lemansky> domanda stupida, può essere che mi da questo errore perchè ho scaricato la versione i386 pur avendo un pc che supporta x64?
<nicotano> no, è più probabile che sulla penna c'erano altri file ecco perchè è bene formattare prima di fare una penna per distro
<lemansky> no l'avevo formattata io stesso prima di usare unetbootin
<lemansky> formattata in fat32
<nicotano> da quanto è questa chiavetta
<lemansky> 8gb
<nicotano> hai fatto una sola partizione ?
<lemansky> si
<enzotib> lemansky: ma non hai un ubuntu già installato? in tal caso potresti usare lo strumento apposito
<lemansky> eh ce l'avevo ma l'ho tolta ieri
<lemansky> prorpio per provare questa qui
<enzotib> ed ora unetbootin da dove lo stai usando?
<lemansky> su win7
<nicotano>  lemansky se md5sum corrisponde, riprova come detto, se ancora no funzia cambia chiavetta
<lemansky> ok
<enzotib> lemansky: c'è lo strumento consigliato dal sito ubuntu per  creare il pendrive, spe' che ti dico qual'è
<lemansky> wubi?
<nicotano> aaarggggghhhhhh
<enzotib> lemansky: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<Acciaio> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la nm-applet in pratica nonostante parta all'avvio del pc non viene visualizzata... l'unico modo per visualizzarla e' riavviare il network manager con il comando /etc/init.d/network-manager restart questo pero' e' abbastanza seccante sapreste darmi qualche consiglio su come sistemare questo problema e renderla funzionante all'avvio del pc? grazie
<enzotib> Acciaio: ha sempre fatto così?
<Acciaio> no
<Acciaio> ha cominciato da poco
<Acciaio> una settimana circa
<enzotib> Acciaio: non è che riesci a capire in concomitanza di cosa?
<lemansky> enzotib ho preso il programma che mi hai consigliato, sembra molto ben fatto e tra le opzioni ha anche la distro che sto installando
<lemansky> ma c'e un opzione che dice
<lemansky> "spazio per preservare i files nei diversi riavvi (solo ubuntu)"
<lemansky> quanti mb metto?
<enzotib> lemansky: se pensi di usare la pendrive più volte, e salvare il lavoro, metti tutto lo spazio disponibile, altrimenti se è solo per installare, puoi anche mettere zero
<Acciaio> enzotib guarda sinceramente non ne ho idea l'unica novità per me e' stata viaggiare da quando ho preso l'aereo e sono tornato in europa non funziona
<Acciaio> enzotib esistono dei log con i pacchetti installati e la data d'installazione?
<enzotib> Acciaio: certo
<enzotib> Acciaio: less $(ls -rt /var/log/dpkg.log*) | awk '$3 ~ /install|upgrade|remove|purge/' | tee ~/mydpkg.log
<Acciaio> magari ho installato qualcosa di strano e ha fatto conflitto... non mi pare ma apparte gli aggiornamenti non e' che ho cambiato file di configurazione.... sapresti dirmi dove trovare questi log§??
<enzotib> Acciaio: il comando che ho scritto ti crea un unico file ~/mydpkg.log dei log storici, mettendo solo il necessario
<Acciaio> enzotib perfetto dai riavvio e ci guardo un attimo(ora sono windowsiano la chiavetta e' un'altro problema) grazie mille
<esulu> ciao ragazzi ho cmabiato il lettore dvd con il masterizzatore dvd
<esulu> ma ubuntu 11:04 non me lo riconosce
<esulu> che dovrei fare please?
<lemansky> prima di tutto hai visto se viene visto dal bios?
<esulu> si
<esulu> si
<glpiana> esulu, anzitutto hai controllato che venga visto dal pc e dal... eccolo
<glpiana> esulu, ed è attivato?
<esulu> bios lo riconosce tranquillamente
<esulu> si è attivato
<glpiana> esulu, nel terminale: dmesg | grep -i dvd
<glpiana> !paste | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639995/
<glpiana> esulu, dai anche cdrdao scanbus    e cdrdao drive-info
<lemansky> ma che è un pioneer?ù
<esulu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639996/
<glpiana> esulu, perchè dici che non viene riconosciuto?
<lemansky> non vorrei dire una stronzata ma visto che con dmesg | grep -i dvd te lo vede hai provato a montarlo manualmente?
<esulu> glpiana: allora quando ci metto un cd all'interno del dvd
<lemansky> tipo mount /dev/sr0
<esulu> no lemansky
<esulu> glpiana: lo provo a fare come dice lemansky
<glpiana> lemansky, per poter funzionare dovrebbe esserci la relativa riga in fstab
<glpiana> fai pure
<esulu> lemansky: come output non mi da niente
<esulu> glpiana: qualche altra idea che ti viene in mente
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, dai mount   e vedi dove l'ha montato
<esulu> mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<lemansky> e infatti era come diceva lui :D
<esulu> xD
<glpiana> esulu, hai un disco inserito?
<esulu> glpiana: si
<esulu> lo devo togliere e dare mount?
<glpiana> esulu, no, scrivi dmesg | tail
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640000/
<esulu> glpiana:
<glpiana> esulu, niente, estrai il disco e infilalo di nuovo. se ancora non lo legge infilane un altro. sono dischi con dati?
<dide> ciao a tutti
<esulu> si glpiana
<esulu> glpiana: ho cambiato il cd ho messo un cd di musica originale
<esulu> me non lo legge lo stesso
<lemansky> mi sa che ubuntu studio non si puo installare da usb
<nicotano> esulu, i connettori sono messi bene?
<glpiana> esulu, gira il disco?
<esulu> glpiana: no
<glpiana> esulu, ide o sata?
<lemansky> sata
<esulu> glpiana: sata
<xubu> ragazzi ho un problema....ho levato ip tv su alice...an cambiato ip...ma ho impressiona tenga in memoria vecchio ip dato ci son voluti 4 riavvi x fargli rilevare la rete via cavo...come risolvere????
<glpiana> esulu, spegni il pc, stacca la spina e controlla che sia collegato e alimentato correttamente
<glpiana> !chat | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lemansky> comunque alla fine sto masterizzando la iso
<glpiana> lemansky, però non ho capito. se studio è tanto ostica, perchè non metti ubuntu e poi installi ubuntustudio-desktop?
<lemansky> non sapevo si potesse fare
<lemansky> vabè ormai sto masterizzando
<glpiana> ok
<lemansky> perchè prima ho provato a fare il controllo dati dall'installazione e diceva impossibile rilevare il cd rom quindi deduco che non riconosceva la pen drive
<lemansky> anche se è strano perchè il sistema base lo installava
<esulu> allora ho riavviato è tt ok per quanto riguarda i collegamenti
<esulu> poi il cd gira comunque
<glpiana> esulu, hai un cd o dvd vergine?
<attempt> no lemansky. certi file li cerca sul cd e anche se sono sulla penna non te li prende di li. e fallisce l'installazione.
<lemansky> e mi sa di si infatti ora dal cd sta facendo delle cose che prima non faceva
<attempt> quindi se vuoi puoi installare usando la usb che e' piu' veloce, ma con il cd della iso nel cassetto cd. da cd prende solo certi pacchetti.
<lemansky> faccio da cd e mi tolgo il pensiero
<attempt> altrimenti fai tutto da cd. ovvero esiste un workaround per farglieli cercare nella usb anziche' nel cd.. in rete da qualche parte lo trovi.
<attempt> si meglio.
<esulu> glpiana: ho messo un cd vergine
<esulu> ma non lo legge lo stesso
<lemansky> esulu scusa hai provato ad aprire il pogramma di masterizzazione e vedere se quello te lo rileva?
<esulu> lemansky: brassero dici
<lemansky> si
<esulu> non me lo rilleva
<esulu> n attimo
<esulu> mah
<esulu> non va per niente adesso provo un attimo a cambiare masterizzatore a vedere se il problema è quello
<esulu> ma ne dubito
<lemansky> aspe
<lemansky> da terminale prova a fare sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<glpiana> lemansky, se dai i comandi daglieli fatti bene per cortesia
<glpiana> lemansky, chi ti dice che ha un acdirectory /mnt/cdrom ?
<glpiana> non la si vede dai tempi di slackware /mnt/cdrom
<OverMe> lol
<lemansky> son rimasto arretrato
<[MKMK]> per installare la java virtual machine?
<glpiana> [MKMK], vai sul software center e nella ricerca scrivi java virtual machine
<esulu> eccomi ho cambiato masterizzatore
<esulu> adesso va
<[MKMK]> ubuntu server
<esulu> il problema era masterizzatore che strano è nuovo nuovo
<esulu> mah comunque grazie glpiana
<glpiana> [MKMK], che java virtual machine vuoi installare?
<lemansky> esulu hai provato su un altro so?
<[MKMK]> non ne ho idea glpiana
<[MKMK]> cè un software che mi richiede Java VM
<lemansky> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<glpiana> [MKMK], icedtea-6-jre-cacao - Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using Cacao
<glpiana> icedtea-6-jre-jamvm - Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using JamVM
<glpiana> openjdk-6-jre-zero - Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using Zero/Shark
<lemansky> imho se il bios vede il mast allora funziona
<lemansky> curru'
<[MKMK]> mi sà che sto risolvendo
<[MKMK]> antani per 2
<lemansky> glpiana
<glpiana> se ghè?
<lemansky> ma visto che a me gnomo non piace posso installare xfce da ubuntu studio?
<glpiana> lemansky, è sempre più ab sense quello che fai. comunque sì. puoi
<lemansky> e ma xubuntu studio non c'e
<glpiana> lemansky, quello rende *buntu studio è il kernel real time. tutto lì
<glpiana> lo puoi mettere dove vuoi
<lemansky> si ma mi piaceva il tema e il fatto che ha molta bella roba preinstallata e visto che prima avevo una ubuntu installata con wubi mi sono detto, comunuqe devo installare una ubuntu perchè non mettere questa?
<glpiana> lemansky, come vuoi tu
<lemansky> grandioso
<lemansky> termina l'installazione
<lemansky> riavvio
<lemansky> e non si vede il cursore
<lemansky> spettacolo :D
<glpiana> lemansky, per cortesia, su questo canale non fare le radiocronache. se hai problemi chiedi, se no sssshhhhtttt, silenzio ;)
<lemansky> molto gentile
<alexx100i> lè
<alexx100i> +è
<glpiana> alexx100i, ???
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa voglio lanciare localepurge ma mi da un errore
<glpiana> !paste | alexx100i mostracelo
<ubot-it> alexx100i mostracelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx100i> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640022/
<glpiana> alexx100i, e l'hai dato quel comando?
<alexx100i> si mi rimanda a questo errore
<alexx100i> glpiana, no scusa
<alexx100i> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640023/
<glpiana> alexx100i, stai installando altro
<glpiana> alexx100i, aspetta
<alexx100i> glpiana, no non sto installando niente ...ok
<glpiana> alexx100i, hai qualche gestore aperto allora
<alexx100i> glpiana, no niente
<Guest26371> ragazzi ho unproblema ad aggiornare il sistema operativo vorrei passare dalla release 9.04 alla 10.04...
<glpiana> alexx100i, un secondo solo
<alexx100i> glpiana, okok
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Guest26371
<ubot-it> Guest26371: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> eh dai ubot-it
<glpiana> alexx100i, sudo rm  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<glpiana> alexx100i, poi dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alexx100i> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640026/
<glpiana> alexx100i, dai ls /var/cache/debconf/
<alexx100i> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640029/
<Guest26371> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/640028/
<glpiana> Guest26371, hai guardato la guida che ti ho indicato?
<Guest26371> si ma c'è questo problema...
<glpiana> alexx100i, non hai rimosso il file
<opa> buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> Guest26371, il problema è che non stai guardando la guida
<alexx100i> glpiana, e quindi
<OverMe> OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<glpiana> alexx100i, e quindi che ti do a fare i comandi se poi non li dai? :D
<alexx100i> glpiana, -.-" li ho dati
<glpiana> alexx100i, sudo rm  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<alexx100i> poi
<glpiana> alexx100i, ls /var/cache/debconf/
<alexx100i> glpiana, lo stesso errore
<glpiana> alexx100i, che errore ti ha dato ls /var/cache/debconf/ ? sentiamo
<glpiana> alexx100i, se vai per i fatti tuoi fai pure.
<alexx100i> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640029/ù
<Guest26371> glpiana compare una finestra con la seguente scritta:
<Guest26371> Fallita l'esecuzione di /home/richard/tmpbQSZov/lucid come utente root.
<Guest26371> Impossibile copiare il file Xauthorization dell'utente.
<alexx100i> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640029/
<Guest26371> che significa glpiana?
<glpiana> Guest26371, hai vsto cosa ha scritto OverMe prima?
<monica_> ciao a tutti ,,mi hanno regalato una pennina internet vodafon modello k3765-z ,vorrei configurarla su ubuntu 11.04 ,,ce qualche guida utile????per su ubuntu forum.it non ho trovato nulla ,,,grazie
<glpiana> alexx100i, ascolta. ti ho detto di rimuovere il file e dare ls. ti spiece tanto farlo?
<Guest26371> da quello che hocapito non c'è spazio nel device...
<Guest26371> ma mi risultano 6 gigabytes liberi
<Guest26371> non riesco a capire
<glpiana> alexx100i, sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/*
<Guest26371> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640033
<Guest26371> o mi sbaglio?
<glpiana> Guest26371, che procedura stai seguendo? perchè usi do-release-upgrade?
<glpiana> Guest26371, sda1, il sistema, è pieno come un uovo
<Guest26371> ma se ho pochissimi file...
<Guest26371> non saranno file di sistema?
<glpiana> Guest26371, credi che io possa sapere cosa c'è sul tuo computer?
<glpiana> chi sono? il mago di segrate?
<Guest26371> scusami a volte sembro proprio un idiota
<alexx100i> glpiana,  rimossi
<glpiana> gecomuqnue prima di tutto dai un sudo apt-get autoremove e un sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> Guest26371, comuqnue prima di tutto dai un sudo apt-get autoremove e un sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> alexx100i, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alexx100i> glpiana. poi
<glpiana> alexx100i, non ha dato errori?
<alexx100i> glpiana, no
<glpiana> alexx100i, scusa vado a  pranzo. credo sia a posto
<alexx100i> glpiana, ok grazie mille
<Guest26371> glpiana ho eliminato più di due giga di materiale ma niente
<nicotano> salve
<Lemansky> oh ho installato sta ubuntu ma non si sente una ceppa
<nicotano> Lemansky, hai alzato il volume master e pcm
<esulu> we
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640068/
<glpiana> !gpgerr | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<glpiana> e non usare repo esterni
<ptux> glpiana, volevo installare vlmc...
<lev_> ragazzi buongiorno a tutti!!!!
<lev_> ho un problema con ubuntu
<lev_> il computer non mi parte più....
<glpiana> in seguito a cosa?
<ptux> glpiana, vorrei installare vlmc. Sto seguendo questa guida (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-vlc-114-in-ubuntu-via-new-ppa.html) ma alla fine ricevo questo errore. -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640073/
<lev_> non lo so.... è un computer a multi utenza, e ognuno fa un po' quello che ci piace...
<glpiana> ptux, sai bene che qui non c'è supporto per repository esterni. chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat eventualmente
<glpiana> lev_, molto bene :)
<lev_> provando il normal boot compare una scritte del genere
<glpiana> lev_, quanti amministratori ha sto pc?
<lev_> uno ma praticamente tutti cionoscono la psw
<ptux> grazie lo stesso glpiana
<lev_> GDM nonp uò scrivere il nuovo valore di autorizzazionesul disco. È possibile che non ci sia spazio a sufficenza. Error: niente spazio sul device
<lev_> cosa significa???
<glpiana> lev_, niente spazio sul device vuol dire che non c'è spazio sul disco
<glpiana> lev_, libera spazio. passa in tty con ctrl+alt+f1 o f2
<lev_> sono già in una shell
<kuix> ragazzi qualcosa simile a codelite?
<glpiana> lev_, oki, sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> kuix, codelite. http://www.codelite.org/LiteEditor/Download
<lev_> glpian 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati...
<glpiana> lev_, sudo apt-get clean
<lev_> fatto
<lev_> ma niente
<glpiana> lev_, df
<glpiana> lev_, e guarda le percentuali di spazio occupato
<lev_> lanciando df mi compare una scritta in cui viene detto che il file system /dev7sda1 è pieno usati 100%
<glpiana> lev_, come è suddiviso il disco?
<glpiana> lev_, anzi
<glpiana> lev_, è collegato a internet il pc'
<glpiana> ?
<lev_> ma le cartellee tmpfs varrun varlock udev tmpfs lrm occupano unsiemeil 4 %
<lev_> credo di si
<glpiana> lev_, e hai mica pastebinit installato?
<lev_> il cavo di rete è connesso come faccio vedere se c'è linea?
<lev_> non lo so glpiana
<lev_> il co,èuter non parte normalmente
<lev_> sono costretto ad agire da shell
<glpiana> lev_, scrivi: (export GLOBIGNORE=.; du -s ~/*) | sort -nr | head
<glpiana> lev_, se è troppo incasinato da scrivere usa:  du -x | sort -n -r | head
<glpiana> lev_, ti elencherà le directory più gozze
<lev_> fatto
<lev_> ho trovato le cartelle più+ grandi
<glpiana> lev_, esatto. dimmi la prima
<lev_> il fatto è che adesso mi tocca utilizzare anche una tastiera americana
<lev_> Softwares
<lev_> adesso vado li ed elimio il tuttp
<glpiana> lev_, comincia a togliere qualcosa, guadagna un po' di spazio e poi vedi se dando sudo service gdm restart riesci a entrare
<lev_> come faccio a sapere la dimensione di una cartella glpiana
<enzotib> lev_: du -s cartella
<glpiana> ecco, bravo enzotib , così si scopre chi mi passa i comandi
<glpiana> hihihihihihihihihhi
<Lemansky> salve ragazzi
<Lemansky> ho un problema molto grave
<Lemansky> ho installato ubuntu studio ma e' da due ore che cerco di farlo sentire ma dalle casse non esce alcun suono
<lev_> glpiana
<lev_> ancora niente
<glpiana> lev_, rida df
<glpiana> *ridai
<lev_> impossibile avviare il server X a causa di qualche problema interno. controllare syslog per la diagnosi del problema dipslay dusabilitato
<glpiana> lev_, installato e effettuati gli aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> Lemansky,  installato e effettuati gli aggiornamenti?
<lev_> glpiana installato da parecchio tempo, l'aggiornamento è stato tentato da poco tempo
<lev_> la release era la 9.04
<glpiana> lev_, sì, avevo sbagliato nick -.-
<Lemansky> si e gli aggiornamenti hanno fatto danni visto che dopo l'aggiornamento mi ha chiesto di riavviare, e se clicco su ubuntu in grub non parte piu' devo cliccare su ubuntu prevous version
<Lemansky> ah
<Lemansky> sorry
<glpiana> Lemansky, nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Lemansky, era per  te il messaggio
<Lemansky> ah ok allora grazie >D
<Lemansky> l'ho fatto ma non mi da nulla
<glpiana> Lemansky, che scheda video hai?
<lev_> glpiana da df viene fuori che ci sono due hd: uno /dev/sda1 pieno (100%) l'altro /dev/sdb1 pieno al 5%
<Lemansky> ati radeon 5830
<Lemansky> ma il problema è l'audio
<glpiana> Lemansky, il problema è audio, ma tu avvii con un kernl precedente e questo è il male
<glpiana> lev_, sda1 è / e sdb1 è home? o cosa?
<Lemansky> e il kernel come lo aggiorno?
<lev_> credo che sia sdb1 la home
<glpiana> Lemansky, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image        e metti su pastebin
<lev_> il computer è vecchio
<glpiana> lev_, oki, allora dobbiamo dare un altro comando: sudo du -sx /!(dev|proc|sys) | sort -nr | head
<lev_> sdb1 13 Gb sda1 8.5 Gb
<Lemansky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/640089/
<lev_> glpiana mi fido di te, ma dammi una parziale spiegazione di quello che stiamo facendo se tutto ciò non ti scoccia
<glpiana> Lemansky, e scusami, con che kernel precedente avvieresti visto che non ne hai?
<glpiana> lev_, è un comando come quello di prima per vedere dove hai un fottio di roba
<glpiana> Lemansky, scrivi: uname -a
<Lemansky> :(Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Lemansky, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> Lemansky, metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | Lemansky
<ubot-it> Lemansky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lemansky> chiedo venia era una riga piccola pensavo fosse solo per cose luinghe
<glpiana> Lemansky, no quello va bene, è per il comando dopo che ti ho dato paste
<Lemansky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640096/
<glpiana> Lemansky, ora riavvia il pc. hai due kernel da provare il generic e il generic-pae. prova prima uno poi l'altro e vedi se il suono è assente in entrambi i casi (controlla i volumi dando nel temrinale alsamixer: MM alla base del canale audio vuol dire che il canale è silenziato; lo si toglie premendo il tasto m)
<Lemansky> provo
<lev_> glpiana sembra si sia impallato
<glpiana> lev_, lascialo lavorare
<lev_> glpiana mi armerò di santa pazienza
<glpiana> lev_, anche se non dovrebbe metterci una vita... ma avendo tu il disco pieno...
<glpiana> lev_, dai alt+f2 e apssa a un'altra tty
<glpiana> *passa
<lev_> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> lev_, un attimo. alt+f1 e torna di là e vedi se ha finito
<lev_> finito
<glpiana> lev_, oki, che direcotry elenca?
<lev_> tutte quelle di sistema mi sembra
<glpiana> lev_, la prima che elenca
<lev_> usr
<enzotib> la seconda? :)
<lev_> su usr di solito però montavamo l'altra partizione
<lev_> 7lib
<lev_> ma è notevolmente inferiore
<glpiana> secondo me con un disco da 8 giga e mezzo l'unica è disinstallare qualcosa
<lev_> ma se c'era installato il minimo sindacale
<glpiana> lev_, in qualche modo si è riwmpito
<glpiana> *riempito
<lev_> ok!!! cosa mi consigli di fare glpiana
<glpiana> lev_, sto pensando
<Lemansky> allora
<Lemansky> il pae non parte proprio se non in modalita' di emergenza
<glpiana> <lev_> su usr di solito però montavamo l'altra partizione <-- ci spieghi che vuoi dire?
<Lemansky> e in modalita' di emergenza non si sente comunque
<Lemansky> l'altro invece parte e non si sente l ostesso
<glpiana> Lemansky, i volumi?
<Lemansky> ho visto sono al massimo
<glpiana> Lemansky, MM alla base?
<Lemansky> son riuscito a farlo sentire
<Lemansky> finalmente
<Lemansky> che sudata
<glpiana> Lemansky, come?
<Lemansky> con alsamixer gui
<Lemansky> c'erano molte periferiche su mute
<Lemansky> li ho tolti uno ad uno fino a beccare quello buono
<glpiana> Lemansky, vabbè, era poi quello che ti avevo detto di fare
<Lemansky> l'unico problema rimane ora il fatto che il kernel pae in modalita' normale non parte
<glpiana> lev_, du -c /var/log       e dimmi il valore totale
<glpiana> Lemansky, non parte e che fa?
<Lemansky> dopo il logo di ubuntu mi da una schermata con tante voci su ok tranne una che sarebbe auto crash report generator FAIL
<Lemansky> e si ferma li
<Lemansky> il cursore lampeggia e non parte
<lev_> 16256 glpiana
<lev_> impossibile leggere la dir /var/log/samba/cores
<lev_> permesso negato
<Lemansky> ma comunque non ti preoccupare tanto tra poco formatto e metto la 10.10 che ha xfce che mi piace di piu
<Lemansky> ed e' aggiornata ad oggi
<glpiana> lev_, grep home /etc/fstab
<glpiana> lev_, dimmi solo se sto comando da qualcosa o no
<lev_> da qualcosa riguardo la posizione home sdb1
<glpiana> lev_, ok
<glpiana> lev_, digita ls /home
<lev_> lost+found piotir  (admin) glpiana
<glpiana> lev_, digita sudo du -c /lost+found
<glpiana> Lemansky,  la 11.04 è quella più aggiornata
<lev_> glpiana 16 per lost= totale
<Lemansky> no c0e la 11.10
<glpiana> Lemansky, no, non c'è la 11.10
<glpiana> lev_, du -h /root
<Lemansky> c'e c'e
<lev_> glpiana presumo con sudo
<Lemansky> qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/current/
<glpiana> Lemansky, non c'è ancora. è l'alpha 2. e non riuscendo a fare andare un a versione stabile eviterei di usare una alpha2, ne convieni?
<lev_> fatto la lista è lunga glpiana
<Lemansky> uhm effettivamente si
<glpiana> Lemansky, ah beh se sei sviluppatore vai tranquillo
<glpiana> Lemansky, non venire qui però se le cose non vanno
<glpiana> lev_, usate l'utente root?
<lev_> yes
<Lemansky> se fossi sviluppatore non ci starei qui >D
<glpiana> Lemansky, ecco, allora evita la 11.10 fino all'uscita ufficiale, grazie
<glpiana> lev_, hai un livecd a portata di mano?
<lev_> purtroppo no
<lev_> ma sono connesso in rete
<glpiana> lev_, ls -la /root/.local/share/
<glpiana> vedi Trash?
<lev_> impossibile accedere glpian
<lev_> impossibile accedere glpiana
<glpiana> lev_, sudo davanti al comando
<lev_> già fatto idem
<Lemansky> e allora adesso il problema rimane far partire sto kernel in modalita' normale
<lev_> la cartella local è come non ci fosse
<glpiana> lev_, .local non local
<lev_> ho lancia ls -la /root
<lev_> .local non c'è
<glpiana> Lemansky, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<lev_> si passa da .gstreamer* a .profile
<glpiana> lev_, sto root lo usate anche in interfaccia grafica?
<Lemansky> come lo edito un file da root_
<Lemansky> ?
<glpiana> Lemansky, ???
<glpiana> che diavolo stai facendo?
<Lemansky> qua dice che per risolvere il mio problema devo
<Lemansky> Edit the file "apport" as superuser in /etc/default/
<Lemansky> dal forum di ubuntu dicono che hanno risolto
<glpiana> Lemansky, hai dato il coamndo che ti ho detto?
<Lemansky> azz scusa stavo cercando su google e m'e sfuggito
<Lemansky> ora provo
<lev_> glpiana scusami ero al telefono... certo che lo utilizziamo in interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> lev_, sudo du -ax /!(dev|proc|sys) | sort -nr | head
<glpiana> lev_, ti da qualche file che non sia sotto /home?
<lev_> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> lev_, eh
<glpiana> lev_, sto comando l'hai dato?
<lev_> write non riuscita /tmp/sortobIgD8: niente spazio sul deivece
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè, per parlare al vento vado a prendere un caffè
<lev_> che ca***io vorrà dire poi!!!!!
<lev_> ti avrò scocciato/a
<glpiana> lev_, no, è che ti dico di dare i comandi e tu fai altro
<glpiana> lev_, capisci che la cosa poss anon essere apprezzata, vero?
<lev_> no ho dato i comandi
<glpiana> lev_, e?
<glpiana> <glpiana> lev_, ti da qualche file che non sia sotto /home?
<lev_> ti ho scritto anchela risposta
<glpiana> <lev_> write non riuscita /tmp/sortobIgD8: niente spazio sul deivece  <---- questa è la risposta?
<lev_> no ho ricopiato pedissequamente la scritta che è comparsa
<glpiana> <lev_> write non riuscita /tmp/sortobIgD8: niente spazio sul deivece  <---- questa è la risposta?
<lev_> esatto
<lev_> device
<lev_> al posto di deivece
<glpiana> lev_, dando questo? sudo du -ax /!(dev|proc|sys) | sort -nr | head
<lev_> yes
<glpiana> lev_, vabbè: sudo  rm -rf /tmp/*
<lev_> glpiana ho svuotato la tmp
<glpiana> lev_, sì. df  e vedi a che percentuale stiamo
<lev_> /dev/sdb1 su cui è montata la home sta al 5%
<glpiana> lev_, non ce ne frega nulla. si interessa sda1
<glpiana> quello che stava al 100%
<lev_> sda1 è sempre al 100%
<glpiana> lev_, dai ls /root   e dimmi se hai la directory Download o Scaricati
<lev_> niente glpiana ci sono due  file txt di log
<lev_> la cartella download era su home
<glpiana> segui filo1234 per uun attimo
<filo1234> lev_: sudo du -ax /root | sort -nr | head
<filo1234> ti da anche i nomi dei file dentro le dir più grandi
<lev_> questa volta il risultato è immediato
<lev_> compare la cartella dello wine
<filo1234> e quanto è grande?
<lev_> ma lo wine non era installato glpiana
<glpiana> wine? sotto root?
<glpiana> ossignur -.-
<lev_> si glpiana
<filo1234> fico
<glpiana> quindi c'è una chiara volontà di sputtanare il sistema
<enzotib> eh, basta un sudo wine
<glpiana> enzotib, appunto
<glpiana> lev_, comuqnue rispondi a filo1234
<lev_> mi consigli di eliminare brutalmente queste cartelle  con un sudo rm -rf /root/.wine* filo1234
<lev_> grazie glpiana
<enzotib> lev_: brutalmente
<enzotib> tanto all'occorrenza viene ricreata
<filo1234> lev_: si a prescindere dala grandezza
<lev_> ok
<filo1234> comenunque quali sono le dir più grandi??
<glpiana> filo1234, mica ti risponde :P
<filo1234> dopo quel comando?
<filo1234> non ha spazio
<lev_> dopo quel comando do ridato sudo du -ax /root | sort -nr | head ma compaiono nuovamente le cartelle
<filo1234> comenunque quali sono le dir più grandi??
<glpiana> filo1234, mica ti risponde :P
<lev_> filo1234 adesso sono altre le cartelle che compaiono .gstreamer-0.10, synaptic .purple, gconf, .subversion...
<glpiana> lol
<filo1234> in root
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> lev_, hai cancellato .wine?
<lev_> si glpiana
<glpiana> lev_, df
<lev_> sempre 100%
<filo1234> lev_: dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<lev_> fatto filo1234 la scritta che mi è comparsa è abbastanza lunga
<filo1234> lev_: su tutti i risultati che ti da dai sudo dpkg --purge nome_pacchetto_che_compare_a_fianco_a_rc
<lev_> fatto attendo rispostafilo1234
<filo1234> hai fatto il comando per tutti gli rc?
<lev_> filo1234 sono un sacco questi files, c'è una  maniera di selezionarli tutti all'unisono?
<michelefreschi> come condivido una stampante USB collegata ad un mio pc in rete?  ssh si può fare?
<filo1234> lev_: for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}'`; do sudo dpkg --purge $i; done
<lev_> filo1234 aspe'
<lev_> grazie filo1234
<lev_> attendo che il computer abbia finito
<filo1234> lev_: sta lavorando?
<lev_> si filo1234 ma a cosa era dovuto secondo te questo blocco 8diciamo così)
<filo1234> lev_: che blocco scusa?
<filo1234> io so che avevi il disco pieno
<filo1234> e che stiamo cercando di liberare spazio
<filo1234> altro non so
<nicotano> idraulico liquido
<enzotib> lol
<lemansky> glpiana scusa eh ma alla fine ho mollato, sto scaricando xubuntu e metto quella, oppure consigliami tu una distro cazzuta con xfce
<lev_> filo1234 finito
<filo1234> lev_: puliamo tutti i log pure va
<lev_> come-'
<lev_> ??
<lev_> filo1234 il disco risulta sempre pieno al 100%
<lev_> riprovo a riavviare...
<filo1234> lev_: no non serve aspe
<lemansky> filo1234 sei il sostituto di glpiana ? XD
<filo1234> no glpiana è insostituibile
<lev_> filo1234 si è avviato
<lev_> non riesco a capire come mail l'hd risulta anciora pieno al 100ù%
<filo1234> lev_: forse perchè lo è
<Giorgio> salve a tutti, non mi ricordo il comando da terminale per vedere in tempo reale cosa viene collegato sulle usb
<Giorgio> non è lsusb
<enzotib> Giorgio: è lui
<filo1234> lev_: sudo find / -size +500M -printf '%s %p\n' | sort -nr | head    e metti tutto in pastebin ora che puoi
<pipipipino> filo1234 potresti mandarmi nuovamente il comando per lev_
<pipipipino> ho cambiato postazione
<filo1234> lev_: sudo find / -size +500M -printf '%s %p\n' | sort -nr | head    e metti tutto in pastebin ora che puoi
<filo1234> pipipipino: sudo find / -size +500M -printf '%s %p\n' | sort -nr | head    e metti tutto in pastebin ora che puoi
<pipipipino> filo1234 un attimo di pazienza
<filo1234> tranquillo me ne sto andando a casa :)
<enzotib> lol
<pipipipino> filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/640152/
<filo1234> pipipipino: credo che non abbia finito
<pipipipino> filo1234 ha proprio finito
<filo1234> pipipipino: impossibile
<filo1234> forse l'hai interrotto
<pipipipino> potrà sembrarti impossibile ma così è
<filo1234> eh allora hai un sistema a metà?
<pipipipino> l'hd è di 13 giga appena
<enzotib> non era (?
<enzotib> 8?
<pipipipino> l'altro è di 8,
<filo1234> o.0
<glpiana> <lev_> sdb1 13 Gb sda1 8.5 Gb
<glpiana> ehm
<pipipipino> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/640158/
<pipipipino> controlla tu stesso
<glpiana> pipipipino, esattamente: sda1 8 giga, sdb1 più di 10
<glpiana> pipipipino, comuqnue ora hai una minima percentuale di spazio libero
<pipipipino> glpiana ma allora tutto il lavoro svolto mi è stato inutile perchè queste percentuali sono le medesime di prima, ho eliminato tutto il superfluo
<glpiana> pipipipino, tu dicevi di avere sda1 al 100%. ora è al 95
<glpiana> hai 445 mega liberi
<pipipipino> ah
<pipipipino> scusami parlo senza sapere quello che dico
<pipipipino> glpiana tu dici che c'è spazio per avviare un aggiornamento di sitema
<pipipipino> ?
<glpiana> pipipipino, no, spero ci sia spazio per avviare correttamente il sistema
<glpiana> pipipipino, cosa esce da: lsb_release -r
<pipipipino> glpiana 9.04
<glpiana> azz... vecchiotta. comuqnue prova un riavvio
<pipipipino> ok adduopo
<glpiana> io stacco
<paolaccio> ragazzi mentre si sta guardando un film in streaming se non sbaglio dovrebbe scaricarlo nella cartella "tmp"......io non riesco a trovarlo......help please
<enzotib> paolaccio: pare che non cia più così
<paolaccio> nessuno sa dirmi dove il filmato va a finire?
<enzotib> paolaccio: find ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache -type f -exec file {} + | grep Flash
<paolaccio> find ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache -type f -exec file {} + | grep Flashfind ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache -type f -exec file {} + | grep Flas
<enzotib> paolaccio: che hai voluto dire?
<paolaccio> enzotib, grazie....da terminale?
<enzotib> sì
<paolaccio> enzotib, e dopo?
<enzotib> paolaccio: dovrebbe elencarti i files flash
<enzotib> poi ci fai quello che vuoi con quei files
<simon__> hei
<simon__> can anyone help me in installing ubuntu?
<simon__> i'm downoading ubuntu desktop edition 11.04
<enzotib> simon__: in italian please, or go to #ubuntu
<simon__> ciao
<simon__> in italiano?
<enzotib> eccerto, questo è un canale italiano
<simon__> scusa
<Steeler> simon__, hai masterizzato il cd ?
<simon__> con chi posso parlare per supporto all'installazione "live"
<enzotib> simon__: parli al canale
<simon__> ok
<enzotib> chi sa ed ha tempo, risponde
<simon__> sto scaricando
<simon__> poi quando ho il file immagine,con cosa masterizzo?
<enzotib> !installazione | simon__
<ubot-it> simon__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paolaccio> enzotib, ma il file graficamente dove è?
<enzotib> paolaccio: non capisco, spiegati meglio
<simon__> ok grazie oer ira
<simon__> grazie per ora
<paolaccio> devo mettere quei file in chiavetta, non sono molto pratico da terminale
<simon__> tento di far da me
<simon__> semmai torno
<simon__> solo una cosa:
<simon__> secondo voi se adesso ho un erroe lettura disco su windows xp
<enzotib> paolaccio: da terminale: nautilus ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache
<enzotib> paolaccio: e ti si apre la finestra della cartella
<simon__> posso comunque passare all'installazione di ubuntu?
<enzotib> simon__: c'è qualcosa che ti frena?
<simon__> l'errore lettura disco
<enzotib> simon__: potrebbe non essere importante
<enzotib> simon__: perché è limitato alla parte dedicata a windows, oppure perché è un errore logico e non fisico, e scompare formattando la parte che sarà dedicata ad ubuntu
<enzotib> ma potrebbe anche essere un errore fisico, in tal caso il blocco verrà marcato come inutilizzabile, ma il resto dovrebbe funzionare
<simon__> ok grazie
<simon__> ma installando cosi ubuntu,mi rimane comunque windows installato?
<simon__> mi consigliate di disinstallarlo dopo?
<enzotib> simon__: puoi scegliere di usare tutto lo spazio, rimuovendo windows, quindi
<enzotib> simon__: oppure puoi scegliere di lasciare windows, e usare lo spazio libero per installare ubuntu
<enzotib> simon__: nel secondo modo all'avvio potrai scegliere quale sistema avviare
<enzotib> simon__: se non hai mai usato ubuntu, ti consiglio di lasciare windows
<simon__> mi consigli di lasciare iwndows?
<simon__> o mi sconsigli?
<simon__> ho una schermata viola con scritto ubuntu e cinque pallini sotto
<simon__> nella tipica grafica del "caricamento"
<enzotib> simon__: ti consiglio di tenere windows
<simon__> questo succede tra lo step 1 e lo step 2
<enzotib> simon__: aspetta che vada avanti, se poi non va.... allora so' problemi
<simon__> ?
<simon__> ma forse mi ci vuole la versione alternate?
<enzotib> sta ancora lì?
<simon__> ora no
<simon__> ma ho la netta sensazikne di stare usando una cosa troppo "recente" per il mio dell d505
<simon__> ora sono allo step 2
<simon__> forse non dovevo scaricare la versione 11.04
<simon__> no eh
<simon__> ma versioni più "snelle" si trovano?
<enzotib> simon__: guarda che da livecd va un po' lenta, poi una volta installata dovrebbe andare meglio
<simon__> ok
<simon__> ma io sto facendo l'installazione comunque
<simon__> speriamo
 * nicotano saluta
<simon__> eh ora va
<simon__> speriamo che giri bene perchè mi sembra stia installando un monte di roba
<Dig> raga qualcuno sa come farmi dare qualche optione in più per la masterizzazione con brasero????
<Steeler> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Dig> brasero /topic
<Dig> come si usa?
<Dig> capito
<angelo> ciao a tutti
<esulu> we
<alexx100i> scusatemi vorrei chiedervi una cosa mi servirebbero dei misuratori di cpu hard disk ram ... come in questo video grazie a chi mi rispondera (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQZ4T0IxSQU)
<bobbybong> alexx100i, sono applets del pannello di gnome 2
<alexx100i> bobbybong, si e come li scarico dato che non ci sono
<bobbybong> cerca sensors apllets con syaptics
<alexx100i> bobbybong, grazie mille
<dandy1980> ciao a tutti
<dandy1980> ciao
<simone> ciao a tutti
<simone> ho abilitato i desktop multipli usando due schermi, solamente che non so come trascinare le finestre da uno schermo all'altro o come inviarle all'altro schermo
<simone> non potrei usare un display per un area di lavoro e uno per l'altra? grazie
<simone> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema, ho collegato un secondo monitor al pc e vorrei che i due monitor usassero aree di lavoro diverse, è possibile?
<simone> nessuno in linea?
<t3quila> ho un problema con la connessione ad internet via wifi in ubuntu 11.04. Non riesco a navigare in internet. qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<t3quila> ?
<Innerina> Dov'è la cartella dei font di Ubuntu, nella 11.04?
<lemansky> salve ragazzi
<lemansky> ma si possono intengrare dei driver in una iso linux?
<esulu> hei yvesBsAs
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-09
<Carlin0> buonanotte pipol :)
<MatteoR> Salve a tutti
<giordano> salve a tutti , ho un piccolo problema ho appena finito d' installare 11.04 su hp pavilion dv5, ma quando riavvio non succede nulla è pure il sistema è installato, aiutatemi grazie
<steeler_> Ciao, non mi parte più ubuntu, mi da initrams; se provo ad avviare la live per fare backup, non mi monta il disco.
<attempt> che hai fatto?
<attempt> avviala da kernel recovery e fagli fare un checkdisk
<steeler_> attempt: anche il recovery mi restituisce initrams.
<attempt> sei da live'
<attempt> ?
<steeler_> attempt: ora no, sono su un notebook debian, avvio la live del pc rotto ?
<attempt> si metti la live  e parti col pc rotto.
<steeler_> attempt: si sta avviando la live; fino a poco fa funzionava tutto a meraviglia come sempre :(
<attempt> quando hai la live funzionante apri terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l  e metti in paste
<steelerinitrams> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640632/
<attempt> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<steelerinitrams> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640633/
<attempt> umount /dev/sda1
<steelerinitrams> attempt: umount: /dev/sda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<attempt> ridai fsck
<steelerinitrams> attempt: mi restituisce solo: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<attempt> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<steelerinitrams> attempt: mi restituisce la stesas cosa di prima.
<steelerinitrams> attempt: ma se reistallo tutto dando un nome diverso alla home, i dati li perdo ?
<attempt> tu prima riavvia senza cd che il comando dato dovrebbe effettuare un fsck del disco al riavvio.
<steelerinitrams> attempt: allora esco il cd e do un reboot da terminale ?
<attempt> si
<attempt> se controlla il disco e trova errori digli sempre di si finche' non finisce
<steelerinitrams> attempt: ok a fra poco, forse :P
<attempt> quando ha finito riparti.
<steelerinitrams> attempt: ok ^_^
<attempt> altrimenti rimetti la live
<steelerdebian> attempt: ma perchè la live ci mette tanto ad eseguire il reboot ?
<attempt> in teoria il disco era meglio toglierlo dopo. comunque..
<attempt> dai ctrl alt canc vedrai che reboota
<steelerdebian> attempt: l'ho dato ma fa sempre quel caricamento dei pallini sotto la scritta ubuntu
<attempt> riprova due o tre volte.
<steelerdebian> attempt: ecco ora ha cambiato schermata
<steelerdebian> attempt: ma es muovo le frecce direzionali mi riporta alla schermata dei pallini.
<attempt> prova a rimettere il disco
<attempt> e poi ctrl alt canc
<steelerdebian> attempt: non va, cmq a me le live in fase di reboot o halt mi han sempre fatto così
<attempt> usa il reset allora.
<attempt> ma reboota senza live.
<steelerdebian> attempt: non ho il tasto reset, dici di arresatre dal pulsante ed avviare senza cd ?
<attempt> si
<attempt> che ubuntu e' natty?
<steelerdebian> attempt: quelle precedente 10.10
<steelerdebian> attempt: ora mi fa scegliere l'os, sicuramente mi darà di nuovo initrams, ma dici di premere c per dare i comandi a grub ?
<attempt> allora se fa' il check e riparte bene. se non riparte o rimetti maverick o se non hai niente in contrario scarichi natty e metti quello.
<attempt> no vai a dritto.
<steelerdebian> attempt: non parte, se istallo lo stesso os accando a questo os cambiando home, non perdo i dati ?
<attempt> no dovresti entrare nella modalita' avanzata. lui controlla il disco e ti dice che ci sono tre partizioni. due con dati, una la root e una la home. selezioni root e gli metti punto di mount / , ext4, e formattare. poi selezioni la partizione piu' grande e gli dici dolo il punto di mount /home, senza specificare altro e soprattutto non mettere lo spunta a formatta. poi vai avanti.
<attempt> usa stesso nome utente e stesso nome pc e stessa password.
<attempt> ti installa la nuova root formattando la vecchia e ti rimette la home vecchia come home del nuovo sistema.
<attempt> se metti natty e' piu' facile. quando parti ad installare ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare il sistema. se gli dici di si ti reinstalla solo root e ti lascia la vecchia home inalterata con tutti i dati.
<steelerdebian> attempt: ma natty è incasinato.. boh
<attempt> se installi un os accanto a quello rischi di non riuscire comunque ad accedere alla partizione di quello come quando usi la live. ma non e' detto pero'. magari riesce.
<attempt> natty e' il futuro. inoltre se lo avvii come ubuntu-classic non usa unity.
<attempt> e' uguale a sempre.
<steelerdebian> allora istallo natty
<steelerdebian> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<attempt> e' piu' semplice se non hai mai partizionato un'installazione manualmente.
<attempt> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<steelerdebian> sto scaricando dal sito
<attempt> e' fondamentale che quando parti ad installare e ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare o installare scegli aggiorna
<attempt> se ti dovesse chiedere se installare accanto ad altro so qualcosa non va' ma comunque ci puoi pure provare a fare come dicevi tu. se riesce a montare il disco accedi pure ai dati.
<attempt> anche quelli della vecchia partizione.
<steelerdebian> attempt: no io seguo alla lettera la tua guida
<attempt> natty all'installazione scegli aggiornamento e lui non ti tocca la home.
<taro> ola... mi spareste dire come faccio ad avviare un applicazione in un altra lingua rispetto al locale?
<steelerdebian> ho scaricato natty da debian ma non trovo l'iso, dove l'ha messa ?
<jester-> steelerdebian: con cosa hai scaricato
<steelerdebian> jester-:  da epifany sarebbe tipo firefox
<jester-> steelerdebian: in scaricati/download?
<steelerdebian> jester-: non c'è niente
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> steelerdebian: guarda nelle inmpostazioni di epifania dove mette i download
<jester-> aiò glpiana
<glpiana> oilà
<steelerdebian> jester-: visto, è downloads che sta nella home, ma è vuota !
<ScRaK_ITA> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> steelerdebian: fai un locate
<steelerdebian> jester-:  ?
<steelerdebian> jester-:  cmq i dettagli della cartella si sono aggiornati, ma è vuota.
<jester-> steelerdebian: sudo updatedb, lovate nomefile
<jester-> locate*
<steelerdebian> jester-:  non mi fa fare niente
<jester-> steelerdebian: nel terminale
<steelerdebian> jester-:  non mi fa fare niente sto riscaricando l'iso
<jester-> steelerdebian: usa wget da terminale
<steelerdebian> jester-:  sto scaricando da torrent
<in0cula> ubuntu è 100% gnu open source software?
<glpiana> in0cula, dipende da che ci installi. ma il contenuto del cd di installazione dvrebbe esserlo
<in0cula> dovrebbe? vorrei essere sicuro
<jester-> in0cula: scegli in fase di installazone se usare solo open
<jester-> non attivando certi repo
<in0cula> ma se uno vuole solo open, come fa con flash?
<cento> se vuoi solo open ti install debian vanilla
<glpiana> in0cula, prova a usare gnash
<cento> che ha i repository nonfree a parte
<in0cula> debian vanilla è simile ad ubuntu, intendo come semplicità d'utilizzo
<jester-> in0cula: usi gnash & co che non va una sega però è open
<in0cula> io volevo installare gnewsense, ma non riesco a trovare la 64 bit
<glpiana> !chat | in0cula
<ubot-it> in0cula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto mi servirebbe un programma per monitorare cpu hard disk ram ... ne ho uno ma ne servirebbero altri
<cento> scusa la banalita ma
<cento> hai gia cercato su google
<cento> cpu monitor ubuntu ?
<glpiana> alexx100i, monitor di sistema non va bene?
<alexx100i> si
<alexx100i> ma mi da quello che ho gia
<cento> e quale hai?
<cento> http://tinyurl.com/423huk5 questo ti fa schifo?
<glpiana> alexx100i, non capisco
<steelerdebian> Ho aggiornato a Natty tramite CD per mantenermi la home, ho riavviato dopo l'istallazione ma Natty non parte, rimane con la schermata nera e l'underscore lampeggiata da 3 minuti or sono
<steelerdebian> infatti mi dice che il file system contiene errori !
<steelerdebian> natty mi è partito, la ho home è rimasta istallata, tuttavia si sono tolti alcuni SW. ad esempio Xchat non c'è ma è rimasta la cartella, come posso creare il lanciatore ?
<jester-> steelerdebian: isto che hai la home separata, controlla md5sum della iso, se giusto, masterizzi e installi formattando la /
<steelerdebian> jester-:  non mi serve formattare, il sistema sembra ok, dicevo solo come ad esempio far ripartire xchat.
<jester-> steelerdebian: un filesystem con errori è ok secondo te?
<steelerdebian> jester-: l'ho riavviato, ha fatto il controllo ed è partito l'os
<steelerdebian> ho riavviato, ora parte in 52 sec.
<Steeler> jester-, eccomi su xchat vero. ho ripristinato xchat rinominando la cartela vecchia, l'ho istallato dal software center, l'ho avviato, l'ho chiuso, ci ho copiato i vecchi file ed ora sono qui.
<jester-> :D
<Steeler> jester-, però mi sa che devo formattare perchè i dati smart mi dicono che il disco ha dei settori danneggiati
<jester-> Steeler installazione come si deve, secondo me, va formattata la /
<jester-> altrimenti a cosa ti serve la home separata
<Steeler> jester-, attempt mi aveva suggerito di aggiornare dall'istallazione per non perdere la home, visto che non mi partiva più maverick..
<jester-> Steeler se hai home separata devi fare partizionamento manuale e inoistare di conseguenza
<Steeler> jester-, che intendi con "/"
<jester-> Steeler / = i filessystem di root, in pratica il sistema operativo
<Steeler> jester-, capisco
<jester-> Steeler al partizone /  usare etxt4 formattare montare come /, la home usare ext4 NON formattare montare come /home
<Steeler> jester-, penso che faccio prima a fare backup e formattare l'intero disco.
<jester-> Steeler e perchè mai
<Steeler> jester-, allora non ho capito bene la tua guida.
<jester-> Steelercerto che devi conoscere sicuramante le partizioni per / e per hoe
<jester-> home*
<jester-> Steeler installa
<jester-> Steeler arrivi al partizionamento
<jester-> Steeler altro/manuale
<jester-> vai sulla partizione / -->modifica--> usare come ext4 formattare montare come /
<jester-> la home : non formattare usare ext4 montare come /home
<Steeler> jester-, solo queste cose, ci sono altre cose ?
<jester-> Steeler solo quelle, ma occhio ce se fromatti pure la home fotti i dati
<jester-> Steeler comunque se tutto funza lascia cosi
<Steeler> jester-, a quanto pare funge tutto, è solo lo stato smart che riporta alcuni settori danneggiati.
<jester-> Steeler se il disco è ciucco non c'è formattazione che rimedi
<Steeler> jester-, ok
<Steeler> :)
<jester-> Steeler piane uno nuovo che di solito durano poco
<Steeler> jester-, se non ho capito male, devo comprarne un'altro ?
<jester-> Steelerse ha settori danneggiati dura minga
<lety> ciao, io ho questo problema: ho delle casse collegate in usb al portatile, ogni volta che spengo il pc le casse non rimangono come predefinite e devo entrare nelle preferenze audio per impostarle come predefinite.
<Steeler> jester-,  va bene
<jester-> Steeler da live fai un sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<lety> Non esiste un comando da terminale per renderle predefinite?
<jester-> che se li segna e non ciscrive sopra
<Steeler> jester-, è un comando x ripristinare i settori danneggiati?
<jester-> Steeler non sono ripristinabili ma se li segna per non essere piu scritti
<lety> jester, hai tempo anche per me?
<jester-> lety: se avvii con le casse collegate?
<lety> jester, non cambia nulla
<lety> non rimangono predefinite
<lety> e quindi i pulsanti per variare il volume non vanno (f10+f11+f12)
<jester-> lety: non saprei
<lety> jester, grazie lo stesso!
<checco> ciao a tutti ,,, ho installato una stampante lexmarc x2500 con il vostro aiuto 2 giorni fa,,, linstallazione e andata a buon fine , nonostante tutto non funziona ,,cosa e sucesso?
<Scan> buongiorno!
<checco> abbiamo analizzato l installazione qui http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/07/07/%23ubuntu-it.html
<Scan> mi consigliate un alternativa a skype? continua a gracchiarmi l'audio!
<ScRaK_ITA> Scan: Buongiorno a te
<ScRaK_ITA> Scan: io non uso skype ma ho un amico che usa WENGO su ubuntu e a sentirlo non gli da problemi
<ScRaK_ITA> tra l'altro mi dice che è open source
<Scan> stavo guardando giusto questo!
<ScRaK_ITA> ottimo allora ;)
<ScRaK_ITA> Scan: Ti posso fare una domanda in privato?
<Scan> si vai
<ScRaK_ITA> accetta la chat privata
<Ntanitime> salve ho ubuntu 10.10 ed ho avuto un problema
<Ntanitime> nell' istallazione degli aggiornamenti con il gestore
<Mauy> ciao a tutti non riesco a far partire il programma di installazione di ubuntu 11,04 su un toshiba satellite a300
<Ntanitime> praticamente mi ha dato un errore e non ha completato
<Ntanitime> l' aggiornameto dell' ultimo kenrenl finisce con 30 come posso reinstallarlo ?
<Mauy> puo darsi che non si installi perchè il mio cd è la versione 32 bit e il portatile ha 4 gb di ram
<Ntanitime> Che grupo attivo !
<Ntanitime> C' è nessuno ?
<jester-> Ntanitime: è ora di pranzo
<jester-> Ntanitime: decrivi meglio il problema
<jester-> descrivi*
<Ntanitime> ho postato gli errori qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,471002.0.html
<jester-> Mauy: non parte i cd in che senso
<Mauy> nel senso che parte vedo lo schermo con lo sfondo viola come quando inizia a caricare da cd poi smette di caricare e lo schermo diventa nero
<AlexZion> Ntanitime: hai già provato a dare sudo apt-get install -f
<AlexZion> giusto per vedere se qualcosa è rimasto a metà ...
<Ntanitime> si ora riprovo
<jester-> Ntanitime: grub appartiene all'os in questione o sta su altra partizione
<jester-> sembra che hai ik file di default cannibalizzato
<jester-> Mauy: prova con alternate cd
<Mauy> cosa è alternate cd
<jester-> o cd solo installer
<jester-> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> questo per esempio http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Mauy> ok meglio la 64 o la 32
<jester-> se hai 4 giga di ram è meglio 64, se meno è indifferente
<Ntanitime> alexZian ho postato l' errore http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,471002.0.html
<Ntanitime> ./ AlexZian
<Mauy> 4 gb e inel pentium dual core
<jester-> Ntanitime: come ti ha detto AlexZion dai sudo apt-get -f install e fai vedere che succede
<AlexZion> Ntanitime: cosi sarei diventato una lei ... :)
<jester-> Mauy: allora la 64
<Mauy> ok provo la 64
<AlexZion> Ntanitime: beh a quanto sembra , ci sono problemi con dipendenze non soddisfatte , il messaggio parla chiaro mi pare "dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di linux-generic:"
<AlexZion> ora bisognerebbe capire il perché....
<AlexZion> solo che al momento sono ancora a digiuno , e non riesco a pensare,  vado a pranzare...
<jester-> sicuro da repo ppa o proposed
<Scan> ciao
<Scan> perche i primi minuti che avvio skype il suono mi gracchia e poi si sistema da solo? si puo fare qualcosa?
<Scan> ma c'e' qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Scan> ok
 * eXpl01t Ho caricato la panza di troiai
<eXpl01t> a ri buongiorno a tutti
<ntanitime> Salve scusate per prima ma la connession è andata via
<Mauy> esiste una iso da masterizzare su dvd dove all'avio chieda se installare la versione desktop 32 la versione desktop 64 la alternate 32 o la alternate64???
<ntanitime> ho un problema con l' ultimo kerne questa è la discussione che ho fatto nel forum con tutti gli errori http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,471002.msg3681187.html#msg3681187
<ntanitime> se qualcuno può aiutarmi
<ntanitime> grazie
<ntanitime> \Mauy non esiste tale iso
<ntanitime> devi scaricarti quella a 32 o a 64
<AlexZion> ntanitime: hai per caso qualche config particolare, tipo che ne so hai editato qualche file del grub per caso !?!
<Mauy> era giusto per sapere perchè mi avrebbe fatto comodo avere le 4 versioni su un unico supporto
<ntanitime> si probabile un pò di tempo fa avevo dei problemi con delle periferiche
<ntanitime> e per provare a risolvere ho cambiato alcune line del file grub
<Sampei> salve
<Sampei> sto probando ad installare phpeclipse
<Sampei> ma mi da un sacco di dipendenze
<Sampei> credo sia java runtime
<ntanitime> AlexZion: tutto si è verificato credo perchè l' ultimo kernel finisce con 30 non si è installato nel modo corretto
<Sampei> solo che ho provato ad installare i pacchetti che mi diceva qui http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<Sampei> ma mi da altre dipendenze
<Sampei> .-.
<Sampei> a no no...a quanto pare bastava fare sudo apt-get -f install .-.
<Sampei> ma a voi piace il nuovo ubuntu
<Sampei> con tutte le applicazioni al lato...
<Mauy> a me si perchè arrivo da anni di win e mi risulta molto fagliare
<Mauy> familiare ops
<ntanitime> AlexZion: non c' è un modo per disitallarlo totalmente il kernel ?
<nicotano> salve
<AlexZion> ntanitime: beh si , ma dovresti assicurarti prima di averne installato un altro , altrimenti senza kernel dubito che tu possa usare il sistema :D
<ntanitime> si ho quello vecchio ! anche perchè il kernel di cui ti parlo non è presente al momento dell' avvio sulla schermata di grub sono in dual boot
<ntanitime> AlexZion mi spieghi come fare ?
<AlexZion> beh ntanitime, da kpackage o synaptic ...., fai una ricerca linux-image, e dovrebbe uscikrti la lista dei kernel ....
<AlexZion> ntanitime: però non sono praticissimi di queste cose , e non so se puoi fare danni ...
<AlexZion> forse meglio aspettare il consiglio di altri ..., jester- dove sei !?! .. :D
<HoldenC> ntanitime, riavvia, premi shift e scegli il kernel piu' vecchio. a quel punto potrai vedere con dpkg che kernel hai installati ed eventualmente rimuoverli o reinstallarli
<ntanitime> HoldenC: cosa intendi con usare dpkg da terminale ? che comando uso
<HoldenC> ntanitime, dpkg -l | grep linux
<ntanitime> ok ora provo Grazie holdenC ci vediamo tra poco spero :)
<Ntanitime> Grazie a tutti per l' aiuto specie a HoldenC e AlexZion ho risolto così : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,471002.0.html
<HoldenC> Ntanitime, bene
<AlexZion> ottimo Ntanitime... ;)
<gandalf88bis_> ragazzi, ho fatto una ca**ata...
<gandalf88bis_> non so come ma ho disattivato la/le tastiere sul mio ubuntu 10.04
<gandalf88bis_> ora vi sto scrivendo da un altro computer
<gandalf88bis_> come si fa a riattivarle?
<HoldenC> gandalf88bis_, in che senso disattivate? le tastiere? quante ne hai?
<Kranio> Salve a tutti
<Kranio> se volessi installare ubuntu su un atom 64 bit con 4 gb di ram devo scaricare la versione 64bit o va bene anche la 32?
<nicotano> Kranio, meglio 64
<Kranio> ok grazie ero dubbioso perché il file si chiamava amd64
<Kranio> e avevo paura che magari non supportasse gli intel
<nicotano> Kranio,  io ho inte 64 ;) vai tranquilloo
<Kranio> ok grazie
<Kranio> per caso sai mica se cè un utility rapida per mettere la iso su chiave usb da mac?
<nicotano> Kranio,  c'è unetbootin per windows vedi se va amche su mac
<Kranio> grazie
<nicotano> c'è
<nicotano>  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kranio> si cè ho visto
<Kranio> grazie mille
<nicotano> :)
<HoldenC> Kranio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Mac%20OSX
<Kranio> ho preso un piccolo netbook per sviluppo e volevo fare dual boot
<taro> ciao a tutti
<taro> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare a ripulire la cache dei miei font?
<taro> ho aggiornato con "sudo fc-cache -fv" ma mi ha pescato tutti i font nell'hd, non solo quella in .fonts
<HoldenC> taro, cosa intendi per ripulire?
<taro> che ho mille font istallati, e vorrei disistallarli
<taro> ma senza cancellarli dall'hd
<taro> in pratica disattivarli
<HoldenC> taro, come disattivarli non saprei... puoi eliminare i vari pacchetti che hai installato e rimetterli se dovessero servirti di nuovo
<taro> mmm, in realtà non sono pacchetti
<taro> io ho compiato due dei miei mille font nella cartella font
<taro> .font
<taro> sperando che come sempre installasse solo quelli
<taro> invece li ha installati tutti
<HoldenC> se ne hai copiato solo 2 da dove ha preso gli altri?
<taro> da una cartella sulla scrivania
<taro> comunque ora smanetto un po'
<taro> è solo che su internet è pieno di guide su come installare ma zero sul disinstallare
<taro> allora prima di far casino ho pensato di chiedere
<nikname05> ciao, qualcuno mi sa segnalare una guida per installare Linux + Xp Pro
<remix_tj> nikname05: cioe' installare ubuntu e poi windows? sullo stesso computer?
<nikname05> si o windows e poi ubuntu
<remix_tj> basta installare prima windows poi ubuntu
<nikname05> è lo stesso, ho un HD vergine
<remix_tj> durante l'installazione di ubuntu si arranga lui a chiederti
<nikname05> eventualmente è lo stesso anche con 7 e poi ubuntu?
<nicotano> nikname05, prima windows e  poi linux
<taro> torno all'attacco...
<nikname05> quindi ci pensa ubuntu a configurare il dual boot all'avvio?
<taro> il problema è che aggiornando la cache dei font mi scansiona tutta la cartella home
<nicotano> nikname05,  si  fai installare il grub, bootloader nel mbr del disco (è già di default)
<nicotano> !installazione | nikname05
<ubot-it> nikname05: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<taro> ma non capisco perché, visto che il /etc/fonts/fonts.conf è giusto
<nikname05> Grazie remix_tj nicotano e ubot-it!
<nicotano> :)
<eXpl01t> nickname05: installalo nell mbr ma scaricati super grub disc in caso avessi poi problemi con l'esecuzione del boot di windows
<eXpl01t> nikname05: almeno puoi ripristinarlo
<nikname05> tanto essendo vergine farò un installa di windows seguito subito da ubuntu così da vedere subito se funziona... grazie del consiglio eXpl01t
<eXpl01t> nikname05: figurati ;-)
<provolik> dunque
<provolik> buongiorno a tutti
<provolik> il mio problema è il seguente
<provolik> facendo tentativi per installare GIT su un server
<provolik> ubuntu
<provolik> adesso ho ottenuto che non riesco più ad accedere a quel server via ssh
<provolik> ma solo direttamente
<provolik> credo che il problema sia dovuto alle ssh-key
<provolik> si possono rimuovere?
<provolik> e ripristinare il metodo precedente?
<remix_tj> le key sono su ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<remix_tj> prova dare un occhiata
<provolik> ho eliminato quel file remix_tj
<provolik> comunque il suo nome era authorized_keys2
<provolik> ma non si può rimuovere il metodo dell'autenticazione via keys e ripristinare quello classico via password?
<remix_tj> senno' devi andare anche su /etc/sshd/sshd_conf
<remix_tj> o qualcosa del genere
<provolik> boh
<madadam1> ragazzi come faccio a vedere la lista dei driver installati?
<madadam1> in particolare vorrei controllare che driver utilizza il sistema per ntfs
<jester-> madadam1: il driver possibile è uno solo: ntfs-3g
<madadam1> jester-,
<madadam1> ok
<Mirko1991> salve a tutti
<eXpl01t> Mirko1991: Ciao
<eXpl01t> ragazzi un programma per fare videotutorial?
<Mirko1991> io vorrei capire perché con firefox non riesco a compilare alcuni form sui siti web... non mi fa proprio scrivere!
<Mirko1991> exploit non so se esiste ancora come progetto ma una volta c'era recordmydesktop
<HoldenC> Mirko1991, per esempio quali siti?
<eXpl01t> Mirko1991: adesso provo da termianle a tirarlo giù e ti faccio sapere
<nicotano> eXpl01t, vedi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/UbuntuScreencast
<eXpl01t> ok thx nicotano
<Mirko1991> ad esempio facebook no, però il sito di Trenord sì e l'ho già notato con molti altri siti..
<nicotano> eXpl01t, Qui trovi il materiale occorrente  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<eXpl01t> ok grazie ragazzi ho risolto
<madadam1> come posso vedere da terminale la lista delle partizioni?
<nicotano> madadam1, sudo fdisk -l
<madadam1> nicotano, e per vedere se sono montate
<madadam1> ?
<nicotano> mount
<madadam1> nicotano,
<madadam1> grazie
<nicotano> ;)
<madadam1> nicotano, in fstab per montare all'avvio va bene questa istruzione? /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Mirko1991> ok, è un problema di firefox! grazie lo stesso
<nicotano> madadam1,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs?highlight=%28montare%29
<MagoPancione> Ciao a tutti.. vorrei installare Language Pack IT su Firefox 3.6.18 ma non sono riuscito a trovarne uno compatibile.. sapete darmi qualche indicazione? grazie
<jester-> MagoPancione: se la lingua it ancora non esiste non c'è verso
<madadam1> denghiu
<MagoPancione> jester-, andava tutto bene prima di installare Firefox 5, che mi da molti problemi.. sono ritornato alla versione 3.6.18 ma non riesco più ad installare il pacchetto IT.. io ho ancora Ubuntu 10.10
<MagoPancione> ed in Gestore Pacchetti mi manca `mozilla-firefox-locale-it-it`
<jester-> MagoPancione: il pacco è firefox-locale-it
<nicotano> MagoPancione, sul sito di mozilla-it dovrebbe esseerci il file .xpi
<MagoPancione> che mi dice non essere compatibile..
<esulu> we
<nicotano> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html  MagoPancione   qui lo scariichi nin italiano
<MagoPancione> grazie :)
<jester-> nicotano: le sa tutte
<nicotano> lol
<nicotano> basta cercare
<MagoPancione> nicotano, ho trovato il file it.xpi a questo link http://pv-mirror01.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.18/linux-i686/xpi/ .. questo me lo fa installare :) ciao grazie :)
<nicotano> :)
<MagoPancione> ho evitato di compilare firefox a manina.. che almeno per me è meglio :)
<nicotano> MagoPancione, è solo da estrarre e copiare in opt
<MagoPancione> ok :)
<dimiandre> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sà spiegare come si installano le librerie QT su ubuntu?
<dimiandre> okay, invece per nascondere un utente dalla schermata di login  ?
<nicotano> dimiandre, impostazione schermata d'accesso dal menu amministrazione togli la spunta mostrae elenco utenti
<dimiandre> nicotano, così però me li leva tutti non posso nasconderne solo uno  ?
<nicotano> dimiandre, che io sappia no
<dimiandre> humm vabbè pace
<dimiandre> grazie mille
<nicotano> :)
<dimiandre> un'altra cosa poi non vi rompo più per un po' XD si possono levare tutti quei messaggi di sicurezza che mi chiedono la password ? peggio che su vista ç_ç
<nicotano> dimiandre, se ti si chiede la password è proprio per eseguire comandi da amministratore in sicurezza
<eXpl01t> dimiandre: hai provato dalle impostazioni di sistema?
<dimiandre> nicotano , XD lo sò però mi danno particolarmente noia : S
<dimiandre> eXpl01t grazie ora guardo ^^
<nicotano> dimiandre, vedrai quando intrippi il sistema se rimpiangerai
<eXpl01t> dimiandre: cmq è scondigliato per via che se uno vuole eseguire applicazioni da amministratore lo può fare liberamente
<eXpl01t> dimiandre:  ah ragione nicotano potresti pentirtene
<dimiandre> okay allora li lascio dai
<eXpl01t> ehehe nicotano riesce a convicere tutti
<provolik> Avrei bisogno di una mano per installare GIT su un server e utilizzarlo per il deploy
<provolik> qualcuno di libero?
<dide> sera che caldo azz
<provolik> già
<provolik> fra un po' mi va in fusione il nocciolo
<lemansky> salve a tutti
<lemansky> sapete se c'e un modo per avviare l'installazione di xubuntu in modalità video base?
<peppe84> video che ?
<filo1234> lemansky: cosa intendi?
<lemansky> hai presente quando avvi in modalità d'emergenza?
<lemansky> ti mette la motalità video "basic"
<peppe84> bho l'installazione testuale dici?
<lemansky> anche
<peppe84> è sul cd alternate
<filo1234> lemansky: ma per cosa ti serve fare ciò?
<lemansky> mi serve per il fatto che se l'avvio normalmente non mi appare il puntatore del mouse
<filo1234> lemansky: uhm
<peppe84> ma quindi per modalità video base intendi una specie di modalità provvisoria? :-)
<peppe84> noo
<lemansky> esatto
<filo1234> lemansky: prova inserendo nelle opzioni di avvio xforcevesa
<lemansky> l'avevo detto a parole linuxiane :D
<lemansky> mh
<filo1234> lemansky: ma non è detto che in ogni caso il mouse funzioni
<lemansky> ma a funzionare funziona
<lemansky> per chè se clicco
<lemansky> va avanti
<lemansky> solo che non si vede il puntatore
<filo1234> ah è invisibile?
<filo1234> lol
<lemansky> esatto
<peppe84> e non è un dettaglio :-)
<filo1234> bella questa
<lemansky> non è un dettaglio no perchè metti che nella schermata delle partizioni clicco formatta involontariamente poi devo solo spararmi
<filo1234> lemansky: bah proverei come ti ho detto o al limite la alternate
<lemansky> la alternate non va
<filo1234> però poi non si sa se ad installazione finita il problema rimanga
<filo1234> lemansky: come non va?
<filo1234> o.0
<lemansky> l'ho messa su usb ma dopo che configura il dhcp dice che non trova i file sul cd rom -.-
<filo1234> lemansky: bah tutte tu le hai
<lemansky> mo provo xforcevesa
<peppe84> bhè l'alternate è diversa dalla minimale
<peppe84> ah ok ho capito
<peppe84> si per me si può provare a riconfiguare xorg e incrociare le dita ;-)
<peppe84> a dopo
<lemansky> ma il fatto è che so come risolvere
<lemansky> basta installare i driver della scheda video
<lemansky> solo che dall'installazione nun se po
<lemansky> gino
<lemansky> cioè
<lemansky> filo1234 basta che scrivo xforcevesa e basta?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> ma non so se funga
<lemansky> beh almeno ce provo
<scrak> sera a tutti
<esulu> ciao scrak
<eXpl01t> ciao esulu
<eXpl01t> mannaggia non riesco a capire recordmydesktop qualcuno lo conosce?
<jester-> eXpl01t: cosa ci sarebbe da capire
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/RecordMyDesktop
<eXpl01t> jester-: punto 1° apro terminale e lo faccio partire con sudo; {OK}
<eXpl01t>                punto 2° fa il video e lo salva dove? {non- ok}
<filo1234> eXpl01t: punto 1 gia sbagliato
<jester-> eh
<eXpl01t> come sbagliato=
<filo1234> perchè dovresti usare sudo?
<eXpl01t> a no asp sen
<filo1234> e perchè da terminale in ogni caso?
<eXpl01t> infatti e che sono sballato oggi
<jester-> eh perché?
<filo1234> lol
<eXpl01t> perchè sono sballato??
<eXpl01t> ehehehe
<jester-> perchè sballato fai da terminale
<eXpl01t> no parliamo di cose serie jester- allora l'ho scaricato con apt-get
<eXpl01t> ma non lo trovo nei programmi
<jester-> eXpl01t: menu multimedia
<eXpl01t> non c'è
<eXpl01t> li ho visti tutti
<jester-> killall gnome-panel
<eXpl01t> kde
<jester-> riavvia che non conosco i trip di kakkade
<eXpl01t> ma ho provato a riavviare ora
<eXpl01t> ma un funge
<filo1234> se hai kde devi installare krecordmydesktop
<eXpl01t> mmmmmmmmm
<filo1234> come dice nella guida
<eXpl01t> vedi che stare in compagnia di maria fa male
<filo1234> che ovvio è fatta per non essere letta
<jester-> ma le guide vanno lette
<eXpl01t> no e che sono io che le leggo ma al contrario
<eXpl01t> lol
<jester-> filo1234: perché leggere le stesse cose qui stanca meno
<eXpl01t> ma che guida asp asp se l'ho scaricata da terminale!!!
<jester-> <filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/RecordMyDesktop
<eXpl01t> chhh non ci ho proprio pensato scusate
<eXpl01t> me l'avevi data prima c'hai ragione
<eXpl01t> funziona apposto....
<Lemansky> a funzioanre ha funzionato
<Lemansky> ma ora il problema è un altro
<quazzi> salve
<quazzi> se qualcuno è in chat ho bisogno di aiuto
<Lemansky> scusate qualcuno sa il comando per estrarre uno zip in una cartella che richiede accesso root?
<bobbybong> Lemansky, unzip
<Lemansky> fin qui c'ero
<Lemansky> ma mi dice
<Lemansky> caution: filename not matched:  /usr/share/audacious/share/skins/
<bobbybong> per me c'è un share di troppo nella cartella di audacious
<Lemansky> ma la cartella nella quale devo estrarre sta dentro share
<bobbybong> /usr/share/audacious/Skins/
<bobbybong> il percorso è questo
<Lemansky> ops
<Lemansky> hai ragione
<Lemansky> che pirla che sono
<bobbybong> dai un ls /usr/share/audacious/
<Lemansky> dice Classic  Classic1.3  Default  Ivory  Osmosis  Refugee  TinyPlayer
<bobbybong> non so
<bobbybong> io non ho scaricato nessuna skin
<bobbybong> :)
<Lemansky> no ma si trova
<Lemansky> quello è il contenuto
<Lemansky> nemmeno io infatti era la prima che volevo mettere :D
<bobbybong> Classic  Classic1.3  Default  Ivory  Osmosis  Refugee  TinyPlayer
<bobbybong> io ho questo dentro
<Lemansky> eh anche io
<Lemansky> ma mi da comuunque quell'errore
<Lemansky> caution: filename not matched:  /usr/share/audacious/skins/
<bobbybong> S maiuscola
<bobbybong> Skins
<Lemansky> caution: filename not matched:  /usr/share/audacious/Skins/
<Lemansky> mah vabè abbiamo scherzato
<Lemansky> lasciamo stare
<Lemansky> ma quanto rullo ah? quanto
<Lemansky> rullo troppo
<Lemansky> ora posso uscire felice
<Lemansky> ciao a tutti
<Lemansky> rulez
<FloodBotIt1> Lemansky: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Lemansky> intasa staceppa
<dandy1980> ciao
<dandy1980> come funziona?
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dandy1980> ok. mi aiutate a capire come funziona la chat?
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<dandy1980> grazie
<Davide> Ho bisogno di una dritta riguardo ad Ubuntu su EeePc.. chi mi aiuta??
<Lemansky> chicchi
<Lemansky> c'e nessuno in casa?
<esulu> Lemansky: '
<esulu> ?
<Lemansky> esulu,
<Lemansky> anche tu qui
<Lemansky> non stavi anche di la?
<esulu> dipende di qua e di la che intendi
<esulu> se hai una cosa da chiedere chiedi ma per chattare c'e' ubnutnu-it-chat
<esulu> *ubuntu
<Lemansky> no piu che altro volevo sapere se qualcuno sa come si aggiungono gli smiley che ti mandano su emesene
<esulu> io non so
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-10
<Lemansky> ho installato hardware lister
<Lemansky> ma mi dice
<Lemansky> Impossibile eseguire il comando "su-to-root -X -c lshw-gtk".
<Lemansky> che devo fa?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> Ngiorno
<nicotano> jester-,  buondì
<jester-> Yo nicotano
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> è da un pò di giorno cerco di far funzionare la mia alfa awuso36h
<tdk200> ma non vuole saperne di funzionare
<jester-> tdk200:  nuovo tipo di automobile alfaromeo?
<tdk200> quando l'ho collegata al pc la scheda lampeggiava come se funzionasse ma ho notato che resta sempre illuminata come in passaggio dati continuo
<tdk200> alfa network
<jester-> spiegati meglio
<tdk200> ti serve proprio il modello?
<jester-> tdk200: mi servirebbe capire che tipo di accrocchio è
<tdk200> a il chip?
<jester-> a che serve, cosa fa
<tdk200> ua scheda di rete wifi
<jester-> tdk200: usb?
<tdk200> che è pure da un watt
<tdk200> si usb
<jester-> tdk200: sudo iwconfig non la vede?
<tdk200> ho installato dei driver make file
<tdk200> aspè
<jester-> tdk200: makefile serve a gcc per compilare, non è un driver
<tdk200> umm
<tdk200> ho dato make install dopo
<jester-> tdk200: sudo iwconfig non la vede?
<tdk200> aspè si è chiuso tutto su ubuntu da quando è passato alla 11.04 uni nn lo capisco +
<tdk200> si la vede
<tdk200> jester-, la vede
<jester-> tdk200: quindi dovresti vedere la wifi clicaccando l'icona di rete in alto
<tdk200> nelle info del network manager mi da realtek rtl 8187
<tdk200> si le vede ma mo che non è associato a nessun ssid la lucetta della scheda resta sempre accesa come se navigasse
<tdk200> ma non naviga
<tdk200> in poche parole di sicuro ha qualcosa che non va
<jester-> tdk200: sconnettendo la cavo e connettendo la wifi che succede
<tdk200> si connette alla wifi ma devo mettergli per forza un ip a mano e poi dopo poco stacca la connessione di continuo
<tdk200> non è una connessione che risulta essere affidabile
<jester-> tdk200: mai sentita questa, metti unip dopo aver conneso?
<tdk200> adesso sto anche facendo degli aggiornamenti
<tdk200> no
<tdk200> metto l'ip fisso prima
<jester-> e come lo metti l'ip a mano
<tdk200> sennò se nn metto niente carica sempre
<jester-> tdk200: cone lo metti l'ip
<tdk200> faccio modifica connessioni
<tdk200> cerco la wifi cùa cui mi voglio connettere
<tdk200> e modifico da dhcp automatico a manuale metto ip maskera e gateway
<jester-> tdk200: ahhh cerchi ci ciucciare le wifi altrui
<tdk200> anche il dns devo mettere
<tdk200> none
<tdk200> a casa mia sto
<jester-> tdk200: perchè se fosse la tua solita l'impostazione rimarrebbe
<tdk200> solo che la wifi è sempre a distanza considerevole a casa mia
<jester-> non ci sarebbe bisogno di farlo tutte le volte
<jester-> tdk200: se i segnale è debole non centra ne la scheda ne l'os
<tdk200> cmq sta il fatto che l'alfa rtl8187 sta sempre illuminata a giorno e la cosa non è normale
<tdk200> ma se io da winzozz 7 con la stessa scheda navigo e scarico a 800 400 kb?
<jester-> tdk200: certo che è normale ma jhai poca fantasia a trollare
<tdk200> devo dire che ubuntu ha problemi?
<tdk200> e da winzozz nn metto manco l'ip fisso
<tdk200> ecco mo come la metti?
<jester-> tdk200: se è cosi ha problemi si rispetto a winzoz, usa quello che vai tranquillo
<tdk200> ma dai
<tdk200> jester sei poco realista
<jester-> nica lo ha ordinato il duttore di usare linux che è scarso
<jester-> mica*
<tdk200> ti sto dicendo che la mia rete di casa sta lontana
<tdk200> mo sto con il pc portatile vicino al router
<tdk200> e collegato in lan
<jester-> poverina sarà triste e sola
<tdk200> sempre a fare questioni su questa chat
<jester-> tdk200: esci da solo o ti accopagno
<tdk200> cmq ho un cd con i driver per linux rtl8187
<tdk200> ho provato ad installarli mi ha dato 2 errori
<tdk200> errore 1 quando ho installato la prima volta
<tdk200> ho voluto poi installare da driver del cd in un secondo momento e mi ha dato errore 1 e 2
<eXpl01t> buon dì!
<napster32> Buongiorno a tutti
<napster32> ho un problema con ubuntu
<napster32> praticamente si blocca al riavvio e allo spegnimento
<nicotano> in che senso si blocca, se poi lo spegni
<napster32> nicotano: hai presente quando si spegne/riavvia che escono i pallini di ubuntu per spegnersi?, ecco, li si blocca
<napster32> io ho schiacciato ESC per vedere i problemi che mi da, ma mi restituisce Restarting System e si blocca li
<jester-> napster32: fa cosi da appena installato?
<napster32> jester: esatto
<napster32> ho letto online, molti fanno riferimento alle schede video, però non credo dato ke ho una intel integrata
<jester-> napster32: centra no la scheda grafica ma l'acpi della mobo che va poco daccordo cin linux
<jester-> napster32: fai una prova, al boot pigi e ed editi la entry
<napster32> acpi? ho una intel D525MW
<napster32> cosa sarebbe ACPI? deve essere attivo nella Mobo?
<jester-> napster32:  cerca la riga con quiet splash e appena dopo aggoiungi acpi=force
<jester-> napster32: avvii e provi a spegnere, se funza inserisci l'opzione in grub
<napster32> non ti ho seguito, sono un pò alle prime armi
<napster32> all'Avvio di Ubuntu schiaccio E?
<jester-> napster32: al boot lo vedi il menu?
<jester-> napster32: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<napster32> menu della mobo?
<Scan> mi gracchia l'audio di skype con kubuntu...cosa posso fare?
<jester-> napster32: si e vedi se oggi fa il risotto o la pasta asiutta
<Ola86> ciao a tutti, buona domenica
<napster32> jester: dai parla potabile
<napster32> comunque ora provo
<jester-> Scan: si accomodi in #ubuntu-it-chat e veda se kde guru peace- è disponible
<Scan> grazie! :-)
<napster32> jester-: allora nel menu della modo, l'unica voce che ho trovato è ACPI Suspend State: S3 State
<jester-> napster32: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<napster32> ok
<napster32> poi
<jester-> napster32: cerca "quiet splash" modifica in "quiet splash acpi=force" salva e dai sudo update-grub
<napster32> ok ora?
<jester-> riavvia e prova
<napster32> jester-: idem come prima, provato 3 volte
<jester-> napster32: la tioa mobo non è 100% linux compatibile
<jester-> tua*
<napster32> quindi?
<jester-> quindi c'è niente altro da fare
<napster32> non è risolvibile?
<jester-> prova a cercare sul forum per tipo di pc
<jester-> ma la vedo dura
<jester-> napster32: sudo halt da terminale
<jester-> che fa
<napster32> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d525mw/sb/CS-031863.htm
<jester-> mi pare strano che roba intel non funzi
<napster32> funziona il comando
<napster32> dammi quello x riavviare
<jester-> napster32: che distro hai installato
<napster32> ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> napster32: sudo reboot per riavviare
<napster32> provo
<napster32> dammi un'attimo
<jester-> napster32: con gnome?
<napster32> si
<jester-> è gnome allora
<napster32> dici?
<napster32> senza effetti grafici
<jester-> napster32: alla finestra di login
<jester-> dopo aver messo la pass scegli sotto gnome classic no effetti
<napster32> infatti è già così
<napster32> spe che provo il comando di reboot
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<napster32> spe ke provo prima
<napster32> spegnimento funziona, il reboot no
<jester-> e strano, roba intel funza di solito, prova a resettare gnome va
<napster32> ok ho rinnominanto, ora provo di nuovo con il comando reboot
<napster32> niente
<napster32> si blocca al secondo pallino
<napster32> lui arriva al System rebooting e in teoria quando si dovrebbe spegnere, si impianta li
<napster32> però halt funziona, secondo me c'è qualcosa che sfugge
<jester-> napster32: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<napster32> ok
<jester-> napster32:  "quit splash acpi=force" diventa ""
<jester-> napster32: sudo update-grub
<napster32> forse intendi quiet
<napster32> ok, provo a riavviare di nuovo con il comando
<jester-> napster32: togli tutto
<jester->   napster32 rimane solo ""
<jester-> cone dentro niente
<napster32> ok
<napster32> riavvio
<jester-> batti 2 apici cinsecutivi
<napster32> poi ti dico
<jester-> napster32: sudo update-grub
<jester-> o non sa dei cambiamenti
<napster32> ok riavvio
<Steeler> quale file devo aprire per far partere questo prog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641265/
<napster32> niente si blocca al secondo pallino
<napster32> non è che si riesce a togliere quella splash screen alla chiusura?
<napster32> così da vedere che cosa mi restituisce come comandi/errori?
<napster32> jester-: guarda http://www.userdrivers.com/BIOS/Intel-D525MW-Motherboard-BIOS-Update-0074/
<jester-> napster32: se hai tolto quie splash non dovresti vedere piu pallini
<napster32> Fixed Linux reboot failure.
<napster32> li vedo ancora al riavvio
<napster32> all'avvio no
<jester-> napster32: aggiorna il bios
<jester-> quello dovrebbe essere
<napster32> ok
<esulu> jester-: scusami una cosa mi fai capire una cosa
<esulu> sto impazzendo con sti plugin di firefox
<esulu> caspita non so per quale motivo da sta mattina non riesco piu a vedere i video in youtube
<esulu> ho provato a cancellare plugin e rinstallare da capo
<esulu> ma nada hai qualche idea gentilmente
<esulu> ?
<jester-> esulu:  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  fa vedere la risposta
<esulu> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641275/
<jester-> esulu: le hai proprio tutte le ciofeche  che non funzano
<esulu> lol
<esulu> sai non sapendo quale da scartare faccio fatica a capire quale da togliere
<esulu> xD
<jester-> esulu: sudo dpkg --purge browser-plugin-gnash  gnash gnash-common konqueror-nsplugins mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<jester-> esulu: sudo rm -r .macromedia
<esulu> ma faccio tutti due
<esulu> o solo la seconda
<esulu> ?
<jester-> esulu: sudo apt-get install lashplugin-installer
<jester-> esulu: fai tutto quello che ti ho scritto in sequenza
<esulu> ha ok perfetto
<napster32> jester-: una cannonata ^^ però nell'elenco all'Avvio mi da Crash report generator FAIL, è normale?
<esulu> jester-: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto lashplugin-installer
<jester-> esulu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> mancava un f
<napster32> jester-: P.S. per risistemare il grub, cosa devo scrivere fra i ""?
<jester-> napster32: risistemare in che senso
<vflinux320> Ciao a tutti
<napster32> rimettere come prima
<vflinux320> Sono un sistemista Linux in cerca di lavoro..
<jester-> napster32: riediti il file, rimetti "quiet spalsh" salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<napster32> ok e quello del FAIL è normale?
<vflinux320> se qualcuno ha qualcosa per me..ringrazzio
<jester-> napster32: fail di cosa
<jester-> napster32: devi aggiornare il bios per risolvere
<esulu> jester-: non va ancora ma forse dovrei riavviare firefox per vedere ma in questo momento non riesco al massimo ci sentiamo fra un po grazie ancora
<jester-> esulu: ff va riavviato
<napster32> jester-: già fatto il riavvio funziona! però all'Avvio siccome ho disattivato lo splash, fra le righe ho instravisto un file e ho letto una riga con alla fine crash report generator
<jester-> napster32: e come lo hai aggiornato il bio
<jester-> hai fatto un po troppo in fretta
<napster32> come dice l'intel, scaricato un file e messo su chiavetta
<jester-> napster32: se parte regolare non fara caso ai messaggi del kernel
<napster32> poi premi F7 come dice la mobo e lui fa partire una procedura, gli indichi il file e si arrangia lui, una cazzata insomma, infatti ora funziona ^^
<napster32> ok capo
<napster32> grazie infinite, ciao!
<tails_> ciao
<tails_> mi servirebbe una mano con un programma se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<tails_> c'è nessuno??
<enzotib> !nassuno | tails_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nassuno'
<enzotib> !nessuno | tails_
<ubot-it> tails_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti, posso chiedervi come aggiungere qualche effetto a ubuntu 11.04 unity?
<expl01t> giuseppe_: installando il compiz
<expl01t> giuseppe_: se hai difficoltà chiedi pure
<giuseppe_> utilizzando ubuntu software center
<enzotib> è un po' impreciso, compiz è già installato e funzionante di default
<enzotib> può servire il programma di configurazione di compiz
<expl01t> anche su ubuntu
<expl01t> ?
<enzotib> che è nel pacchetto compizconfig-settings-manager
<giuseppe_> credo che un compiz sia installato
<expl01t> ah si hai ragione enzotib sorry errore mio
<enzotib> expl01t: dove altro? qui di parla solo di ubuntu
<expl01t> nono mi sono confuso nel confondermi sorry....
<giuseppe_> mi mancava proprio il pannello per configurare gli effetti di compiz, grazie ragazzi
<napster32> Buongiorno
<napster32> una domanda
<napster32> ho una scheda video integrata INTEL GMA 3150
<napster32> però non riesco ad aumentare la risoluzione
<napster32> sono i driver il mio problema?
<K99Brain> i driver sono gli open che solitamente funzionano bene
<K99Brain> ma tu che risoluzione hai?
<K99Brain> e che monitor hai?
<napster32> attualmente 1024x768 (4:3) però vorrei 1360x768 (16:9) però non mi da la possibilità di impostarli
<napster32> il monitor è un LG FLATRON w1946
<attempt> prova a generare uno xorg e poi ad aggiungere la risoluzione voluta.
<attempt> per creare xorg in automatico vai in console tty. CTRL + ALT + F1  poi dai il comando  sudo service gdm stop  per bloccare gnome, poi dai  sudo Xorg -configure   che crea xorg.conf. poi dai  sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf per rendere il file utilizzabile.  poi dai  sudo service gdm start  per riavviare gnome.
<napster32> aspetta, leggendo ingiro
<napster32> ho letto del comando xrandr
<napster32> e mi ha restituito:
<napster32> LVDS1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<attempt> ma e' meglio se riavvii. se non parte vai di kernel recovery in tty e rinomini xorg. es: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<napster32> e le vari risulizioni normali e sotto
<napster32> VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 406mm x 229mm
<napster32> 1360x768       60.0 +
<attempt> se invece parte regolare con lo xorg autogenerato allora ti basta poi editarlo.
<napster32> che è quella ottimale che vorrei, però è su VGA1
<napster32> attempt: prova a vedere cosa ho scritto
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e aggiungi la risoluzione voluta. subsection display della section screen alla voce modes.
<napster32> attempt: http://www.archlinux.it/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=100756
<attempt> usando xorg il cambiamento e' definitivo. con xrandr non lo so.
<attempt> la soluzione tipica e' xorg. del resto non so. in pvt ho messo la sezione tipica del display.
<napster32> attempt: hai letto sul forum che ti ho mandato?
<attempt> si letto.
<sante> 'giorno
<simone> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<simone> ho un problemi con il driver nVidia. All'istallazione di ubuntu 11.04 (fatta poco fa) mi ha trovato immediatamente il driver che ho installato
<simone> inizialmente, prima dell'installazione del driver, il desktop era in Unity, al riavvio mi viene detto che la scheda video probabilmente non supporta Unity, e che sarebbe passato tutto in gnome
<simone> ho controllato i Driver aggiuntivi e il drive è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso
<simone> cosa devo fare?
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<enzotib> simone: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<enzotib> !pastebin | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641343/
<simone> enzotib, scusa nn ti ho linkato
<enzotib> simone: sì, ho visto, un attimo
<enzotib> simone: stessa cosa con jockey-text --list
<simone> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641344/
<enzotib> simone: hai riavviato dopo l'installazione?
<simone> enzotib: ovviamente... lo richiedeva, prima Unity funzionava
<enzotib> simone: sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<enzotib> simone: dovrebbe essere una riga, scrivila pure qua
<simone> enzotib: sono due... eccole--->         configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<simone>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<enzotib> i915?
<enzotib> ma hai due schede?
<simone> enzotib: non mi pare proprio ma ora che mi ci fai pensare anche su windows mi faceva scaricare come driver facoltativo quello della intel so un cavolo io come se ce ne fosse una seconda integrata... il pc è nuovo nuovo cmq
<enzotib> simone: ^^
<enzotib> simone: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<simone> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641348/
<enzotib> simone: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak} e riavvia
<simone> enzotib: non mi ha chiesto la pass utente, avrà valida ancora quella di prima o hai scritto male qualcosa?
<enzotib> è ancora nel timeout di lshw
<enzotib> 15 minuti
<simone> ok ora riavvio allora
<simone> ma ho 2 schede grafiche insomma? O.o
<enzotib> simone: e vediamo, prima di riavviare
<enzotib> simone: sudo lshw -class display -short
<simone> enzotib: mi sa tanto di si eh? http://paste.ubuntu.com/641351/
<enzotib> simone: vediamo anche lspci | grep VGA
<simone> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641353/
<enzotib> simone: direi di sì, riavvia intanto
<simone> vado
<simone> eccomi
<simone> non è cambiato nulla mi sa
<enzotib> hai provato con unity?
<simone> provo a rimetterlo all'avvio ma cè un piccolo difetto sulla tray con l'ora che si vedono solo le prime 3 cifre cmq ora provo subit
<simone> non cè nella lista
<pinko> hola :)
<bobbybong> hola
<pinko> hola :)
<pinko> premetto che sono una new entry :
<pinko> mi occupo di medicina, in particolare di PACS (server di immagini mediche)
<bobbybong> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinko> bobbybong,  buona domenica :)
<bobbybong> anche a te pinko
<pinko> oggetto richiesta: installare server e firewall
<bobbybong> la chat qui è solo per il supporto
<pinko> bobbybong, grazie
<pinko> scusami, supporto di che tipo?
<bobbybong> ! firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<bobbybong> se hai problemi con ubuntu chiedi qui e qualcuno ti risponde
<pinko> ubot-it, sei un utente o un robot?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobbybong> :)
<pinko> bobbybong, secondo te qui sono OT?
<pinko> ubot-it, grazie per il link
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pinko> guardo il link
<pinko> bobbybong, e ubot-it : tank you :)
<pinko> penso che per iniziare i link sopra citati siano utili
 * nicotano  buonasera
<dummy> hello, is anybody home?
<dummy> posso scrivere in italiano?
<dummy> iu uuuuuuuuuuu
<usfor123> hi
<usfor123> posso fare una domanda?
<usfor123> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | usfor123
<ubot-it> usfor123: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<usfor123> chiaro!
<usfor123> dunque, vorrei provare ubuntu, ho scaricato il file, ma è un *.exe ed io utilizzo un computer mac, cosa fare quindi?
<usfor123> vorrei provare ubuntu, ho scaricato il file, ma è un *.exe ed io utilizzo un computer mac, cosa fare quindi?
<expl01t> usfor123: puoi masterizzare le iso? immagino di si
<usfor123> la mia idea era quella di installarlo su una partizione del mio hd esterno
<filo1234> usfor123: ma questo exe da dove proviene? se hai scaricato wubi lascia perdere
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa ho installato un applicazione in .exe aperta con wine come la disinstallo definitivamente ?
<filo1234> scarica l'iso
<expl01t> usfor123: scarichi la iso e poi quando ti chiede dove installarlo fai una partizione sull'hd esterno
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa ho installato un applicazione in .exe aperta con wine come la disinstallo definitivamente ?
<filo1234> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download usfor123
<filo1234> !ripetere | alexx100i
<ubot-it> alexx100i: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<usfor123> chiarissimo, grazie!
<expl01t> usfor123: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<alexx100i> scusatemi
<usfor123> davvero molto gentile!
<expl01t> np
<enzotib> alexx100i, dal menu di wine non propone un "uninstall"
<alexx100i> enzotib, si ma quando faccio partire la disinstallazione  non va a l caricamento e il programma rimani
<alexx100i> e il programma rimane li *
<enzotib> alexx100i, puoi cancellarlo da
<enzotib> alexx100i, scusa, mi è partito un "invio"
<enzotib> alexx100i, trovi qualcosa in ~/.wine/drive_c/Programmi/ ?
<alexx100i> enzotib, no niente
<enzotib> alexx100i, allora è stato disinstallato, è rimasto solo la voce di menu, che però puoi togliere a mano
<alexx100i> enzotib, ok grazie mille
<alexx100i> enzotib, fatto grazie di nuovo
<alexx100i> enzotib, un ultima cosa io per registrarmi a questa chat di ubuntu devo installare xchat ?
<alexx100i> enzotib, non me lo ricordo
<pinko> prima di porre delle domande, siete invitati a documentarvi. Tank you
<Lemansky> ragazzi
<filo1234> pinko: ?
<Lemansky> filo1234, consoci un modo per vedere gli mkv 1080p?
<filo1234> no
<Lemansky> bene
<hurbu> mplayer ?
<hurbu> vlc ?
<jester-> hurbu: ??
<hurbu> mi riferivo a Lemansky, ma mi accorgo solo ora che non c'e`
<Digiu> ciao
<Digiu> ho un problemino
<Digiu> ubuntu on mi vede piu l adattatore bluetooth
<Digiu> forse dopo avere installato efax, che ho già disinstallato
<Digiu> con lsusb me lo vede
<Digiu> ma con sull'app bluetooth di ubuntu dice che non è collegato nessun dispositivo BT
<jester-> Digiu: installa blueman
<Digiu> scusate, ho avuto una disconnessione
<jester-> Digiu: sudo rfkill list
<Digiu> dicevo che con lsusb l'adattatore BT viene visto
<Digiu> ok
<Digiu> l'ho dato
<Digiu> ma non mi ha dato nessuna risposta
<Digiu> cosa fa quel comando?
<jester-> Digiu: installa blueman
<Digiu> cos'è rfkill?
<Digiu> prima il bluetooth mi andava bene
<Digiu> me ne sono accorto adesso che non andava piu perchè espeak mi restituisce questo errore
<Digiu> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<Digiu> jester cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Digiu: installa blueman
<Digiu> devo riformattare tutto?
<Digiu> ma perchè espeak mi da errore
<Digiu> cribbio
<Digiu> cos'è blueman
<Digiu> ah capito
<Digiu> ma prima mi andava
<Digiu> con lapp bluetooth già installata di default da natty
<Digiu> riavvio
<Digiu> torno fra 1 minuto
<Digiu> eccomi
<Digiu> jester ci sei?
<Digiu> ho installato blueman
<jester-> Digiu: rfkill list
<Digiu> ma all avvio mi da " impossibile....il demone bluez non è in esecuzione
<Digiu> niente
<jester-> sudo service bluetooth  start
<Digiu> * Starting bluetooth                                                    [ OK ]
<jester-> Digiu: rfkill list
<Digiu> ma ancora non parte
<Digiu> demone bluez non è in esecuzione
<Digiu> come faccio ad avviare sto demone?
<jester-> Digiu: rfkill list
<Digiu> ancora nientye
<Digiu> fatto
<Digiu> ho fatto rfkill list
<Digiu> ma niente
<jester-> Digiu: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Digiu> niente
<Digiu> provo a riavviare?
<jester-> avrai segato qualcosa se prima andava
<Digiu> ma non ho fatto nulla
<Digiu> ho solo installato e disinstallato efax
<Digiu> provo a riavviare
<Digiu> nulla
<Digiu> non c'è rimedio?
<jester-> Digiu:  hcitool dev
<Digiu> è un comando?
<jester-> eh
<Digiu> mi viene fuori Device:
<Digiu> e vuoto
<Digiu> infatti con efax ho provato a cambiare i settaggi
<Digiu> ma solo di efax
<Digiu> poi disinstallato
<Digiu> hcitool dev
<Digiu> digiu@Digiu-P5QL:~$ hcitool dev
<Digiu> Devices:
<Digiu> niente
<Digiu> :)
<jester-> Digiu: sudo service bluetooth stop
<jester-> Digiu: sudo service bluetooth stat
<jester-> Digiu: sudo service bluetooth start
<jester-> Digiu:  hcitool dev
<Digiu> uguale
<Digiu> devices:
<jester-> Digiu: cambia usb
<Digiu> [sudo] password for digiu:
<Digiu>  * Stopping bluetooth                                                    [ OK ]
<Digiu> digiu@Digiu-P5QL:~$ sudo service bluetooth start
<Digiu>  * Starting bluetooth                                                    [ OK ]
<Digiu> digiu@Digiu-P5QL:~$ hcitool dev
<FloodBotIt1> Digiu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Digiu> ops
<Digiu> scus
<jester-> Digiu: attaccalo diretto e non da hub
<Digiu> ok
<Digiu> l'ho attaccato diretto
<jester-> Digiu:  hcitool dev
<Digiu> stoppato e riavviato il BT
<Digiu> ma niente
<Digiu> già dato jester
<jester-> Digiu: riavvia il pc
<Digiu> ok
<Digiu> nulla
<Digiu> smpre uguale
<filo1234> Digiu: hciconfig da qualcosa?
<jester-> Digiu: in winzoz o su altto pc funza?
<Digiu> Can't open HCI socket.: Address family not supported by protocol
<Digiu> aspe
<Digiu> vado a provare su winzoz
<jester-> che se la penna è ciucca hai voglia
<Digiu> a bhe si
<Digiu> pero con lsusb la vede
<Digiu> aspe
<Digiu> vado a provare
<Digiu> si con xp sette vista
<Digiu> va
<jester-> Digiu: uname -r
<Digiu> su linix ho provato un altro BT e non va neanche quello
<Digiu> ok provo
<Digiu> 2.6.38-8-generic
<Digiu> scusate ma ladsl è ballerina stasera
<Digiu> che palle
<Digiu> sono rimasto ad uname -r
<jester-> Digiu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus-sendto gnome-bluetooth  obexfs obexftp
<Digiu> ok
<Digiu> adesso
<Digiu> ?
<jester-> Digiu: c'è l'icona nella tray^
<jester-> ?
<Digiu> nu
<Digiu> ancora non lo vede
<jester-> Digiu: boh
<Digiu> tranquillo sono abituato alla sfiga io
<filo1234> Digiu: staccalo, riattaccalo e dai dmesg | tail
<filo1234> vedi se da qualche info
<Digiu> dove posso postare il risultato?
<filo1234> metti in paste
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Digiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641499/
<filo1234> capire cosa significhi quell'errore.... -.-
<Digiu> appunto
<filo1234> Digiu: mi fai vedere lsusb?
<Digiu> si aspe
<Digiu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Digiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641501/                 l'adattatore è dell'asus
<jester-> Digiu: prova a staccare le altre periferiche usb
<Digiu> poi?
<jester-> Digiu: poi riavvia col solo BT
<Digiu> ok provo
<Digiu>  nulla
<filo1234> Digiu: boh io non trovo nulla di utile
<filo1234> Digiu: provalo con una live
<Digiu> si ok proverò
<Digiu> posso chiedervi se conoscete un programma per costruire siti
<Digiu> ?
<Digiu> ho visto che è molto conosciuto compozer
<Digiu> kompozer, ma è u po vecchiotto
<filo1234> Digiu: aptana ma non è nei repo
<Digiu> ieri in una ricerca avevo trovato il nome di un programma nuovo sempre di mozilla che supporta html5 e css3
<Digiu> ma non ricordo come si chiama
<Digiu> non era bluefish
<Digiu> ah si
<Digiu> bluegriffon
<Digiu> dicono sia molto valido
<filo1234> prova aptana studio
<Digiu> ok
<Digiu> supporta html5 ?
<Digiu> è wysywyg?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> html5 l'ultima versione si
<Digiu> quindi no wysywyg?
<filo1234> ti assiste nella nella scrittura del codice
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> o meglio non proprio
<filo1234> il codice te lo devi scrivere
<filo1234> Digiu: ma ti serve solo per html?
<Digiu> html5 html css
<Digiu> si
<filo1234> uhm allora è troppo aptana
<Digiu> perchè?
<Digiu> che linguaggi supporta?
<filo1234> è fatto maggiormente per php
<filo1234> basato su zend...
<Digiu> ottimo
<filo1234> ovvio html e css
<Digiu> mi serve che supporta anche il php
<filo1234> per altri linguaggi devi scaricare i moduli
<Digiu> penso che komposer non lo supporti
<filo1234> Digiu: allora è ottimo provalo
<filo1234> non è leggerrissimo ma è ottimo
<filo1234> è basato su eclipse
<Digiu> è tipo blufish
<filo1234> phpeclipse per linux
<filo1234> Digiu: no per niente
<filo1234> bluefish in confronto è una pulce
<filo1234> bluefish è un editor alla fine
<filo1234> e usa i moduli zend
<filo1234> aptana ^
<Digiu> aptana cos'è?
<Digiu> non è un editor
<Digiu> ?
<filo1234> tutti sono editor
<Digiu> hai detto che non supporta il wysyw...
<Digiu> azz pero 112 mega
<Digiu> lol
<Digiu> non c'è il deb vero?
<filo1234> vabè se vuoi semplicemente un qualcosa che faccia da se tipo frontpage express allora
<filo1234> Digiu: no
<filo1234> Digiu: ma scompatti e lanci l'installer
<Digiu> anche compozer no
<Digiu> ?
<filo1234> cosa?
<Digiu> è tipo express
<filo1234> non ho finito la frase
<Digiu> ma non supporta il php
<filo1234> lol si è tipo express
<Digiu> aptana richiede java
<Digiu> c'è java in ubuntu software center?
<filo1234> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<filo1234> per Ubuntu c'è kompozer
<filo1234> ma richiede qualche lib kde
<filo1234> devi provarli vedi tu
<filo1234> ognuno poi ha le sue esigenze
<filo1234> io per il poco che faccio mi trovo bene con aptana e phpedit per cose semplici
<filo1234> gphpedit
<Digiu> capito
<Digiu> io ero intenzionato a installare kompozer, ma poi ho letto che non supoporta html5 e php
<Digiu> e ne volevo uno piu completo
<filo1234> sono editor vecchi
<Digiu> poi ho visto bluefish che supporta tutto ma non è wysywyg
<filo1234> comprati zend
<Digiu> comprare?
<Digiu> no no
<Digiu> non mi sembra il caso
<Digiu> finora ho usato wordpress
<Digiu> :)
<jester-> COMPARARE?  vade retro
<Digiu> lol
<filo1234> Digiu: be sono cose diverse
<Digiu> installero aptana o bluefish
<filo1234> quelli sono cms e hai tutto pronto
<Digiu> appunto, volevo imparare ad usare dei programmi
<filo1234> te l'ho detto dipende da cosa devi fare e trovare quello che più ti piace
<Digiu> solo che ho paura che aptana o bluefish siano un po troppo dificilotti
<filo1234> Digiu: devi scriverti il codice, niente clic tipo aggiungi tabella
<filo1234> bluefish si
<filo1234> ma poca roba
<filo1234> con aptana devi scrivere...anche se ti assiste
<filo1234> scrivere codice...
<filo1234> ti da suggerimenti segna gli errori....tutto ma nulla di automatico
<Digiu> bello però
<Digiu> piu professional
<filo1234> ah devi avere una piattaforma LAMP installata
<Digiu> e chi è lamp?
<filo1234> linux apache mysql php
<Digiu> anche per blufish?
<Digiu> non la installa in auto il software center?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> ma ripeto dipende da cosa devi fare....se il codice lo scrivi in locale e lo butti su un server remoto no
<filo1234> ma se devi usare e tstare in locale certo che si
<Digiu> ah quindi LAMP mi fa un server locale sul pc
<filo1234> se scrivi solo html ovvio che ti basta un browser
<filo1234> Digiu: si
<filo1234> webserver
<Digiu> ok dicevi che serve anche per bluefish o lo installa in automatico?
<enzotib> !chat | Digiu & filo1234
<ubot-it> Digiu & filo1234: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?ho un problema all'avvio di xubuntu.l'ho appena installato ma mi parte windows all'avvio
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-02
<ale> spiega cosa non va enero
<nannes> We
<nannes> @seen steal
<ubottu-it> nannes: steal was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 week, 1 day, 13 hours, 51 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <steal> giorno, se il comando free mi dice che ci sono 199 mega di memoria disponibili perche' java non riesce a partire nonostante gli passo il comando -Xmx8m(che sono + che sufficienti per il mio programma java)
<fleurtherock> buongiorno a tutti, ho una chiavetta usb
<fleurtherock> la inserisco nella porta usb,
<fleurtherock> il pc la rileva ma non riesco ad accedere,
<fleurtherock> ho guardato su proprietà e mi dice :
<fleurtherock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/219165
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<arkan> buon giorno
<piero86> ciao arkan
<igorditerni2> Buongiorno, ho aggiornato alla 12.04 e sembrava andar tutto bene ma quando sono andato ad installare i driver aggiuntivi per la scheda video mi son trovato una pagina vuota senza possibilità di attivarli e così ho lo schermo a risoluzione ridottissima. Come faccio?
<igorditerni2> Buongiorno, ho aggiornato alla 12.04 e sembrava andar tutto bene ma quando sono andato ad installare i driver aggiuntivi per la scheda video mi son trovato una pagina vuota senza possibilità di attivarli e così ho lo schermo a risoluzione ridottissima. Come faccio?
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Che scheda grafica hai?
<igorditerni2> Ho provato anche ad installarli dal gestore pacchetti ma ricevo un errore.
<igorditerni2> Nvidia Geforce4
<ingamedeo> apri un terminale e scrivi
<ingamedeo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Aggiornano alla 11.10 pochi giorni fa non ho avuto alcun problema ma stavolta non capisco come mai passando alla 12.04 mi succede ciò
<igorditerni2> Ehm...
<igorditerni2> Come si apre il terminale sulla 12.04? Con Unity non ci capisco nulla.
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Clicca sulla prima icona in altro sulla barra a destra e scrivi terminale
<ingamedeo> anzi scrivi terminal e poi premi INVIO
<ingamedeo> *alto
<igorditerni2> Mi chiede la password. :o
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Inserisci la password che hai scelto durante l'installazione
<ingamedeo> anche se sembra non scrivere nulla
<ingamedeo> poi premi INVIO
<igorditerni2> E mi apre Synaptic... :D
<igorditerni2> Ritento...
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Scusami sai usare Ubuntu?
<igorditerni2> Ok, sembra andare ingamedeo
<igorditerni2> Forse prima ho premuto invio troppo velocemente.
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: No.
<igorditerni2> Sennò non starei qui. :p
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Hai detto che usavi Ubuntu 11.04...
<igorditerni2> Usare è una parola grossa...
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Ah beh che ragionamento allora anche io non lo so usare .... :P
<igorditerni2> Sicuramente meglio di me ingamedeo. ;)
<igorditerni2> unque pare stia installando...
<igorditerni2> *Comunque
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Lasciamo perdere... procede tutto bene?
<igorditerni2> Per ora niente errori...
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, OK, guarda che ad un certo punto devi premere S o Y per confermare...
<igorditerni2> E dirò di Sì, ovviamente. :)
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Perfetto! Tanto x dire io non uso Ubuntu, ma ArchLinux :)
<igorditerni2> Hmmm...
<igorditerni2> Pare abbia finito.
<igorditerni2> Come faccio a vedere che i driver siano attivi e funzionanti?
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, OK adesso digita
<ingamedeo> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Incollo l'errore qui che è corto...
<igorditerni2> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<igorditerni2>                   Device section "Device0" must have a Driver line.
<ingamedeo> scusami
<igorditerni2> Poi ha fatto il backup di xorg.conf
<ingamedeo> prima dai sudo reboot
<igorditerni2> Ah, devo riavviare?
<ingamedeo> il computer verrà riavviato
<ingamedeo> esatto
<ingamedeo> :)
<igorditerni2> Ok, a dopo allora.
<ingamedeo> a dpo
<ingamedeo> *dopo
<FloodBotIt2> ingamedeo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ingamedeo> FloodBotIt2, Non lo farò più, promesso! xD
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Sono andato a vedere i driver aggiuntivi e mi dice che ora è installato ma non in uso...
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, ok puoi attivarlo...
<igorditerni2> La situazione dello schermo è migliorata leggermente ma non mi tiene ancora le risoluzioni normali.
<igorditerni2> Devo dare il comando che mi avevi detto prima ingamedeo?
<igorditerni2> Se sì, com'era?
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Se clicchi su Attiva non è meglio :D
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Non c'è il pulsante attiva, c'è solo rimuovi! O_o
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Posta il contenuto del file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ingamedeo> su PasteBin!
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Questo è (e credo sia quello che sta usando ora per disperazione): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071017/
<igorditerni2> Su un backup c'è invece quello che dovrebbe usare in teoria: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071022/
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Ma come l'attivo 'sto driver installato?
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Ok, il fiel di backup è quello giusto
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Allora cancella l'xorg.conf e sostituiscilo con quello di backup
<hallino1> Giorno
<ingamedeo> aggiungi in quello di backup nella sezione Device alla fine questa riga    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0"
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Ma per attivare i driver basta ciò?
<ingamedeo> e decommenta la riga #    Driver         "nvidia"
<ingamedeo> così è attivato!!!!! :)
<igorditerni2> Ah... Come decommento?
<ingamedeo> togli il cancelletto davanti #
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Poi riavvia ed il driver è attivato!
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: La riga la aggiungo prima di endsection suppongo...
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Esatto! Subito prima.. dopo salvi il file come xorg.conf
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Impossibile salvare, permessi insufficienti...
<igorditerni2> Odio quando fa così.
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, per salvare devi essere ROOT!!!!
<ingamedeo> allora
<ingamedeo> ..........
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, X aprire il file dai sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ingamedeo> poi te lo farà salvare...
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Così apre xorg.conf ma pare vuoto.
<igorditerni2> NJon si vede quel che c'era prima.
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, per forma lo hai cancellato prima...
<igorditerni2> No, non l'ho cancellato.
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, tu devi dare il comando che ti ho detto ma devi cambiare il percorso con il file di backup
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Anche per  cancellarlo non ho i permessi e preferirei salvarlo come xorgold.conf, se possibile... Non si sa mai. :p
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, allora
<ingamedeo> x rimoninarlo dai sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf etc/X11/xorgold.conf
<igorditerni2> file o directory non esistente... O_o
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, allora il file di bakup di xorg.conf dove si trova?
<igorditerni2> Li si trova.
<ingamedeo> allora dai questo comando  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<igorditerni2> Aspè...
<igorditerni2> Il file che ho pastato prima si chiama, ora che guardo meglio,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201206191128
<igorditerni2> Poi c'è il backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-101224203457
<ingamedeo> ascoltami! Digita sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-101224203457 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<igorditerni2> I numeri del backup non capisco a cosa si riferiscano... Forse all'errore che mi da all'avvio xorg riguardo alle risoluzioni non accettate?
<ingamedeo> digita quel comando
<ingamedeo> poi dai sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ed editalo come ti ho già spiegato...
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Scusami ma se permetti prima ti pasto il backup che ho visto esser diverso, ad esempio mancano le voci crt sulle risoluzioni: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071036/
<igorditerni2> Si vede che ho paura? :p
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Vado tranquillo come mi hai detto? Uso il file backup?
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, Allora mi sto un po arrabbiando... adesso ti spiego quello che devi fare dopo di che ti arrangi!!!  Allora prendi questo file che mi hai postato qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071022/ e rinominalo in /etc/X11/xorg.conf poi editalo (ti ho già spiegato come!!!) con il comando sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf poi riavvia a dovrebbe andare tutto!
<igorditerni2> ingamedeo: Ok, quello dell'upgrade con le voci crt. :)
<igorditerni2> Provo e poi ti faccio sapere. :)
<ingamedeo> igorditerni2, E ricordati che qui NESSUNO è pagato per quello che fa :)
<igorditerni2> Lo so ingamedeo.
<igorditerni2> Fatto, salvato, riavvio...
<glpiana> ola
<igorditr-12b> Argh, l'ingegnere se n'è andato, e adesso che faccio?
<igorditr-12b> Ho fatto come m'ha detto, ho cambiato xorg.conf con quel file, l'ho modificato, salvato, ho riavviato...
<igorditr-12b> Ora la pagina di accesso ad Ubuntu è, apparentemente, nella giusta risoluzione. Poi però inserisco la password per accedere e lo schermo diventa composto da 5 bande verticali rigate ed incomprensibili in cui si intravede a malapena la barra superiore di Ubuntu.
<igorditr-12b> Il tutto ora è inusabile!
<igorditr-12b> Come faccio a rispristinare le impostazioni precedenti (che almeno era usabile?)?
<igorditr-12b> Ora sono fermo su Grub e non so cosa fare. :(
<igorditr-12b> Ovviamente sto scrivendo da un altro computer.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, non so che hai fatto prima perchè non c'ero, ma se hai creato un nuovo file xorg.conf che prima non c'era, lo rinomini o lo elimini e tutto torna come prima
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, se invece hai modificato un xorg.conf esistente e ne hai prima fatto una copia di backup, basta rimetterla al suo posto
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, se lo hai modificato senza farne la copia di backup, va editato e ripristinato come era in precedenza
<esulu> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<esulu> !openvpn
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openvpn'
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: modificato senza fare il backup perché non lo faceva copiare...
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, hai fatto modifiche da cui sapresti tornare indietro?
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: No.
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: So solo che c'era un file di backup nella cartella X11.
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: Forse si potrebbe tentare mettendo quel backup al posto dell'attuale xorg.conf ma non ho idea di come fare.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, sto guardando i log e ho trovato l'xorg.conf che avevi postato
<igorditr-12b> Sono ancora su grub. :p
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, ma mi sa che per mettere  a posto devi avviare una live e farlo da grafica
<igorditr-12b> Ah, si può fare così?
<igorditr-12b> metto il cd della 12.04 e carico la live allora, va bene glpiana?
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, no ferma tutto
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, sto leggendo tutto il log, dammi un attimo
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, mi pare di capire che non avevi nesusno file xorg.conf
<glpiana> *nessun
 * igorditr-12b toglie il cd ed aspetta in compagnia di Grub. :)
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, avvia normalmente e quando sei alla schermata di login fammi un fischio
<igorditr-12b> Il file c'era ed è quello che avevo pastato però se provavi ad aprirlo da amministratore o a copiarlo non lo faceva e dava una pagina bianca
<glpiana> <igorditerni2> Il file che ho pastato prima si chiama, ora che guardo meglio,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201206191128
<glpiana> io ho letto questo nel log
 * igorditr-12b sta fischiando a glpiana.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<igorditr-12b> Sì, quel file era quello che avevo dato come backup
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, esegui il login testuale
<igorditr-12b> L'altro che avevo pastato, molto più piccolo e privo delle opzioni di risoluzione era l'xorg.conf
<igorditr-12b> Fatto, sono loggato.
<glpiana> e questo non ce l'hai più, giusto? alla fine il backup non lo hai fatto di questo
<igorditr-12b> Esatto.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, roviamo una cosa: scrivi: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> *proviamo
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/etc/X11/xorg.conf": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, allora non hai modificato nessun xorg.conf
<glpiana> o hai dato il comando più di una volta perchè non ottenevi output?
<igorditr-12b> Eppure me lo ha fatto salvare senza errori.
<igorditr-12b> No, salvato solo una volta.
<igorditr-12b> *dato
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, INTENDO IL COMANDO CHE TI HO FATTO DARE ORA
<glpiana> ops, sorry maiusc
<igorditr-12b> Sì, ho sbagliato, dato solo una volta.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, dovrebbe rimandarti al login. prova a entrare.
<igorditr-12b> Stessa situazione di prima glpiana.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, allora ctrl+alt+f1
<igorditr-12b> Entra e non si capisce nulla, come se mettesse 5 desktop nel monitor schiacciati nella larghezza.
<igorditr-12b> Fatto.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, quindi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare e al grub scegli ripristino
<glpiana> al menu che ti appare scegli failsafe X
 * igorditr-12b sta impazzendo con le due tastiere dei due pc...
<igorditr-12b> ok
<igorditr-12b> Mi ha chiesto di confermare, ho detto sì
<igorditr-12b> Ubuntu è in esecuzione in modalità grafica ridotta, do ok
<glpiana> ti ha chiesto di confermare cosa?
<igorditr-12b> Che rimontava tutto ...
<igorditr-12b> Ora mi da 4 opzioni.
<glpiana> quali
<igorditr-12b> Bassa risoluzione per una sessione.
<igorditr-12b> Riconfigura la grafica
<igorditr-12b> Prova a risolvere il problema
<igorditr-12b> Vai al login da console
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, prova con la seconda
<igorditr-12b> 2 opzioni
<igorditr-12b> configurazione predefinita generica
<igorditr-12b> usa un backup
<igorditr-12b> il backup, non un
<igorditr-12b> no, un backup...
<igorditr-12b> il caldo mi fa le allucinazioni.
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: generica o un backup?
<glpiana> generica
<igorditr-12b> ok
<igorditr-12b> dice di riavviare
<glpiana> riavvia
<igorditr-12b> Abemus desktop. :D
<glpiana> \o/
<igorditr-12b> Grazie glpiana...
<glpiana> :)
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: Non è che ora mi sapresti anche sistemare la risoluzione? :p
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, che risoluzione hai e che risoluzione vorresti?
<igorditr-12b> glpiana: Aspetta, prima vedo se i driver Nvidia ci sono o no.
<igorditerni2> E intanto sono connesso da Ubuntu di nuovo. :)
<igorditerni2> glpiana: Driver grafici attivati ma non attualmente in uso, il che pregiudica poi tutto il resto.
<igorditerni2> glpiana: Come li attivo (che magari poi la risoluzione ed iln refresh si sistemano da soli come già successomi nella 11.10)?
<glpiana> igorditerni2, allora dimmi se ti da la possibilità di attivarli da lì
<igorditerni2> No
<igorditerni2> Mi da solo la possibilità di rimuoverli.
<glpiana> igorditerni2, allora disinstallai, poi riavvia poi torna lì e installali e al successivo riavvio dovrebbero essere in uso
<igorditerni2> Ora prova, non scappare. :p
<igorditerni2> *provo
<glpiana> resto in zona
<igorditerni2> :)
 * igorditr-12b ha disinstallato i driver e sta riavviando
 * igorditr-12b ha riavviato e si ritrova nuovamente l'infima risoluzione 720x576 e l'impossibilità di mettere i driver aggiuntivi dalla pagina apposita.
<glpiana> igorditr-12b, apri un terminale
<igorditerni2> glpiana: Ho rivviato e quella pagina è illeggibile.
<igorditerni2> ok
<igorditerni2> Aperto.
<igorditerni2> Considerata la mia scheda credo vadano messi i driver Nvidia 96
<igorditerni2> GeForce4...
<igorditerni2> glpiana: Cosa faccio col terminale?
<igorditr-12b> Da questo pc mi disconnetto, sennò faccio solo confusione. :p
<glpiana> igorditerni2, allora se è una geforce 4 temo che su 12.04 non puoi avere i driver nvidia e devi usare i nouveau
<igorditerni2> glpiana: Perché?
<glpiana> igorditerni2, eh boh, chiedi a nvidia :) non supportano più
<igorditerni2> Sui server li ho visti i driver 96
<igorditerni2> Quando fanno così sono insopportabili...
<igorditerni2> Ed i nouveau che sono glpiana?
<glpiana> igorditerni2, non è questione di nuomero, è questione di che schede supportano
<glpiana> igorditerni2, i nouveau sono (credo) gli open. scrivi nel temrinale: lsmod | grep nouveau
<igorditerni2> Ma i 96 sono i driver per quelle schede e funzionavano sulla 11.10 fino a ieri.
<glpiana> igorditerni2, non posso farci nulla io :)
<igorditerni2> Non le supportano sulla 12.04 forse?
<igorditerni2> Fatto, mi da una lista.
<igorditerni2> pasto glpiana?
<glpiana> sì
<igorditerni2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071165/
<glpiana> igorditerni2, nel terminale scrivi: xrandr                e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<igorditerni2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071167/
<glpiana> igorditerni2, ma sei attaccato a un televisore?
<igorditerni2> Quella è la risoluzione a cui sto ora.
<igorditerni2> Monitor.
<igorditerni2> Catodico ma monitor.
<glpiana> mmm... che risoluzione vorresti avere?
<igorditerni2> 1280x1024 85Hz
<glpiana> igorditerni2, se è crt dovresti recuperarne il manuale per conoscere le frequenze orizzontale e verticale
<glpiana> igorditerni2, ma prova a scrivere: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<igorditerni2> Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<igorditerni2> La frequenza normalmente era di 85, non so se orizzontale o verticale...
<igorditerni2> Comunque prima di togliere quei driver installati e non attivi la risoluzione era maggiore sebbene con bassa frequenza.
<igorditerni2> Non è possibile che risultassero non attivi ma di fatto lo fossero glpiana?
<glpiana> igorditerni2, se non erano attivi non li stavi usando
<igorditerni2> Ma la risoluzione era decente.
<glpiana> igorditerni2, in ogni caso puoi sempre provare a installarli anche se il gestore non te li propone e vedere l'effetto che fa. se riesci poi a vedere qualcosa, con lsmod | grep nvidia   controlli se sono in uso
<igorditerni2> Lavoravo a schermo intero sse non altro, ora sto su poco più di mezzo schermo.
<glpiana> io devo assentarmi ora
<igorditerni2> Sul gestore ci sono.
<igorditerni2> Quando torni glpiana? :p
<glpiana> il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi?
<igorditerni2> Ah, no.
<igorditerni2> Il gestore pacchetti.
<glpiana> ah ecco. dai porva a fare quel che ti ho detto. male che vada rifai come prima: avvii in recovery e riconfiguri
<glpiana> a poi... forse :)
<igorditerni2> Sul gestore driver non si legge nulla.
<igorditerni2> A presto, spero. :p
<igorditerni2> Mi è venuto in mente che potrei porvare ad installare gli nvidia-96 da terminale ma ricevo il seguente errore...
<igorditerni2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071184/
<igorditerni2> Ciò conferma quel che diceva glpiana...
<igorditerni2> Non c'è soluzione apparente.
<igorditerni2> Pare si possa risolvere così, vi pare normale? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+question/199864
<kalem> jester-: hey nonu, accettami la chat privata please (magari puoi anche mettermi in whitelist)
<igorditerni2> Però c'è qualcosa che non capisco (tutto) e non so come fare ad ottenere quel risultato.
<esulu> cia jester1-
<jester1-> esulu: cu fu
<davide>  ciao a tutti... ho un problema con svn update l'errore che mi da è questo: Saltato '.'
<davide> qualcuno può darmi una mano a risolverlo?
<davide> ho provato a fare apt-get update
<davide> apt-get upgrade
<davide> apt-get autoclean
<davide> apt-get autoremove
<FloodBotIt2> davide: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<davide> e poi di nuovo ma niente... scusate..
<jester1-> davide: svn?
<davide> si.. svn
<davide> subversion
<OverMe> davide, e sei nella cartella corretta?
<davide> si...
<davide> vi spiego... sto cercando di usare metasploit per una tesi di laurea...
<davide> l'ho installato ma non ho potuto installare la nuova versione
<OverMe> svn status
<OverMe> cosa risponde?
<davide> perchè ho ubuntu 10.04 e a quanto pare l'ultima versione non è compatibile..
<davide> provo
<davide> svn: attenzione: '.' non è una copia locale
<davide> sono ancora abbastanza inesperto di linux e uso di shell cmq :)
<OverMe> sei nella cartella sbagliata
<davide> mmm sono in /opt/metasploit3
<OverMe> ls -al /opt/metasploit3
<OverMe> !paste | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> ho digitato il comando..
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin
<davide> !paste | drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2012-07-02 12:26 .
<davide> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2012-07-02 12:26 ..
<ubot-it> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2012-07-02 12:26 .: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-05-18 03:45 app
<davide> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-11-05 22:20 bin
<davide> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  286 2012-07-02 12:26 env.sh
<FloodBotIt2> davide: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<davide> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2010-05-18 05:07 lib
<OverMe> avevo detto sul pastebin
<davide> scusa
<davide> devo metterlo comunque? è la prima volta che uso irc...
<davide> cmq se vado nella cartella msf3
<davide> c'è msfupdate
<davide> che mi fa la stessa cosa...
<davide> e da lo stesso problema
<OverMe> se pazienti provo
<davide> certo.. non mi muovo :)
<davide> ho googlato un po' ma non ho trovato soluzioni..
<OverMe> come l'hai installato? col .run dal sito?
<tullio> Ciao a tutti
<OverMe> davide, ?
<davide> ho scaricato il file dal sito..
<davide> di metasploit
<davide> la versione 3.3
<davide> ed era un .run
<davide> l'ho installato con sudo sh file.run
<OverMe> davide, se entri in app e fai sudo msfupdate
<OverMe> cosa fa?
<davide> provo
<davide> solita cosa
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071380/
<OverMe> davide, entra in msf3 e dai ls -al
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<davide> l'ho messo
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071380/
<OverMe> ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa adesso
<OverMe> <OverMe> davide, entra in msf3 e dai ls -al
<davide> mi hai chiesto cosa fa se vado in app e faccio sudo msfupdate
<davide> ok
<davide> visto :)
<davide> faccio
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071397/
<OverMe> ma manca roba
<OverMe> fai prima a reinstallarlo, magari direttamente con svn
<davide> mmm come si fa a installare con svn? contando che ho il file run che comando dovrei dare?
<OverMe> svn co https://www.metasploit.com/svn/framework3/trunk/ /cartella/destinazione
<OverMe> se servono i permessi metti il sudo davanti
<davide> ok grazie
<OverMe> anzi, oppure fai così
<OverMe> sudo svn co https://www.metasploit.com/svn/framework3/trunk/ /opt/metasploit3/msf3
<OverMe> davide, ↑
<davide> ok :) grazie
<osho99999> salve dove sparisce skype quando lo minimizzo?
<tullio> come faccio al terminale a digitare la riga che compare all'avvio: tullio_armando@ubuntu:~$
<tullio> c'è qualche tasto?
<jester-> tullio: ???
<tullio> non mi hai capito?
<jester-> nu
<tullio> ok scusa forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<tullio> all'apertura del terminale mi appre questa scritta tullio_armando@ubuntu:~$
<tullio> appare
<tullio> se faccio df -h per controllare lo spazio su ubuntu poi non mi appare più come prima
<tullio> allora per come faccio a ritornarci
<OverMe> e cosa ti appare?
<tullio> scusami mi appare
<tullio> hai ragione
<tullio> comunque per ritornare all'inizio cosa devo fare la devo riscrivere?
<OverMe> ma all'inizio di cosa? dovunque ti compare tullio_armando@ubuntu:~$ va bene
<OverMe> se vuoi puoi cancellare tutto il contenuto con: clear
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<robytrevi> nella risoluzione e nel refresh dello schermo qual'è il parametro che mi fa vedere lo schermo diviso verticalmente i 3 parti?
<tullio> over allora ti spiego cosa volevo dire ho installato un programmino che ti fa vedere sul desktop i pinguini che scendono giù si chiama xpenguins per farlo avviare devo andare al terminale e digitare xpenguins e si avvia; però per l'uscita devo digitare xpenguins-stop, ma non funziona e allora devo ogni volta devo chiudere di forza il terminale
<tullio> e li non mi porta alla riga di avvio:     tullio_armando@ubuntu:~$
<OverMe> tullio, fai partire il programma con la & finale: xpenguins &
<OverMe> ti riporta tullio_armando@ubuntu:~$ subito o al massimo devi dare un invio
<tullio> avviare si avvia e che non riesco a chiuderlo se non chiudere di brutto il terminale
<OverMe> comunque in generale, qualsiasi programma che ha il controllo del terminale perché in esecuzione lo puoi interrompere con ctrl+d e ti riporta a tullio_armando@ubuntu:~$
<OverMe> scusa volevo dire ctrl+c
<tullio> ok grazie over
<tullio> ora provo
<Akro> Hello :)
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao scusate volevo chiedervi se sapete dirmi come devo fare per ripristinare il file system di windows  da ubuntu, siccome windows non si avvia perche mi dice file system mancante o danneggiato
<jimmy__> buonasera
<jimmy__> ho un problema con thunderbird
<jimmy__> chi può aiutarmi?
<jimmy__> nessuno?
<jimmy__> non riesco più ad inviare mail con allegati tramite thunderbird
<tullio> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato Ubuntu studio screensaver per metterlo su ubuntu 12.04. ma non riesco ad installarlo. come devo fare?
<tullio> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato Ubuntu studio screensaver per metterlo su ubuntu 12.04. ma non riesco ad installarlo. come devo fare?
<tullio> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato Ubuntu studio screensaver per metterlo su ubuntu 12.04. ma non riesco ad installarlo. come devo fare? nessuno mi può aiutare?
<tullio> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato Ubuntu studio screensaver per metterlo su ubuntu 12.04. ma non riesco ad installarlo. come devo fare?
<tullio> ciaoooooooo
<novizio> ciao
<novizio> c'è nessuno?
<elia> ciao problemi con eeepc e 12.04 non apre la grafica
<elia> eeepc 701
<jester-> novizio: cu fu
<jester-> elia: cioè?
<elia> ciao jesterone
<elia> sono firefox
<elia> elia e' mio figlio
<elia> il p'c e' il suo ma non apre .. dice solo in modalita ridotta premi ok e poi si pianta
<jester-> elia: spe che cerco la stringa
<jester-> elia: in /etc/default/grub
<jester-> elia: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<jester-> poi salvi, dai uodategrub e reboot
<jester-> update-grub
<elia> jester-, grub va bene, e' dopo grub che fa' il failsafe
<jester-> elia: appunto
<jester-> fai la modifica
<elia> ok controllato
<elia> c'e gia
<jester-> elia: se monta una video intel cancella eventuale xorg.conf
<elia> spe provo
<jester-> elia: sicuro che la riga abbia tutte le opzioni che ho scritto?
<elia> si
<jester-> elia: apt-get update e apt-get dist-upgrade nel case sia azzoppato
<elia> jester-, no ora va
<jester-> bene
<elia> sai un eeepc701 tra l'altro s'e chiodo nellupgrade.... 4gb di ssd che prretendi
<elia> si vede che nel grub si e' paccato
<elia> grazie jester- ....
<jester-> aah quello col disco di cartone
<elia> si hahahah
<jester-> già buona che regge la 12.04
<elia> infatti mache te frega
<novizio> sono nuovo di linux... c'è qualcuno che mi possa parlare un po' di ubuntu?
<jester-> !qulcuno | novizio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qulcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | novizio
<ubot-it> novizio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<novizio> ah ok scusate
<stevr1it> ho un hardisk aggiuntivo sul pc vuoto, ma ha dei settori danneggiati, come faccio a masterizzarlo a basso livello con Ubuntu ? grazie
<jester-> stevr1it: lo formatti normale con controllo superfice da gparted
<jester-> dovrebbe segnarsi i settori ciuchi e poi evitarli
<stevr1it> ok ci provo
<sinestic> ciao
<sinestic> undestand italian?
<tullio> Ciao a tutti, ho scaricato da Ubuntu software center di ubuntu 12.04 lo screensaver Ubuntu studio screensaver ma non riesco ad installarlo almeno non lo trovo, so solo che è scaricato
<tullio> non so come fare!
<tullio> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<tullio> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<tullio> nessuno mi può dare una mano?
<tullio> Ciao a tutti. Buonanotteeeeeeeeeeeee!
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-03
<ninquitassar> buondì
<aldo> ciao
<aldo> CHI SE NE INTENDE DI RIMOZIONE MALWARE DA FIREFOX?
<hallino1> Giorno
<osho0000> salve ragazzi, le casse esterne funzionano, invece quelle del portatile non piu in ubuntu
<osho0000> in sound settings ho digital outup (s/pdif) e speakers, e funziona solo speakers con casse
<jester-> 'giorno
<arkan> ciao jester-
<hallino1> Giorno a te jester-
<jester-> cià hallino1
<tullio> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato da ubuntu software center uno screensaver "ubuntu studio screensaver". ma non riesco ad installarlo, so che è scaricato ma non so come fare ad installarlo. ho ubuntu 12.04
<hallino1> tullio ciao scusami, ti posso contattare un attimo in query per una domanda personale? :)
<tullio> certo
<hallino1> Graziie!
<tullio> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare, ho ubuntu 12.04 ieri ho scaricato ubuntu studio screensaver da ubuntu software center. ma non riesco ad installarlo
<tullio> e non lo trovo più
<osho0000> salve, quando rimpicciolisco skype dove sparisce??
<jester->  osho0000 in unity?
<osho0000> non c'e licona
<jester->  osho0000 in unity?
<hallino1> osho0000 ti sta chiedendo se usi unity
<osho0000> na si :)
<osho0000> si :)
<jester-> copia nel terminale
<jester-> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<osho0000> fatto
<jester-> termina sessione, rientra e prova
<osho0000> ok
<osho0000_> grazie jester adesso ho l'icona sulla barra di sopra.
<osho0000_> e anche in unity
<jester-> osho0000_: segnati la stringa, serve per sbloccare la barra
<osho0000_> si giusto grazie!
<glpiana> ola
<Guest26098> raga, chiedo , per piacere m isapeter dire come creare un collegamento sulla Scrivania di ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest26098> devo andare , ciao
<davide> eccomi. mi sapete dire come creare un collegamento sulla scrivania di ubuntu 12.04, come in windows ...grz??
<jester-> davide: installa gnome-tweak-tool e scegli di mostrare la scrivania
<davide> fatto..poi
<jester-> davide: lo apri e setti
<jester-> davide: una volta abilitata la scrivania fai come in winzoz
<jester-> ci trascini o copi
<davide> jester: ok fatto , se lo voglio fare da terminale.è possibile?
<jester-> davide: cosa
<davide> sempre un collegamento
<jester-> davide: dioende cosa intendi per collegamento
<jester-> dipende
<davide> un programma
<jester-> davide: se un lanciatore o un simplink
<jester-> davide: quindi un lanciatore
<davide> si
<jester-> davide: quelli nei menu li trascini quelli non da menu li fai
<jester-> da dastro sul desk
<davide> tasto destro non compare
<jester-> davide: tracina una dal menu e poi modificale
<davide> grazie
<ketty> ciao a tutti.. ho installato da poco ubuntu.. e firefox.. non riesco a vere alcuni video di youtube.. alcuni si altri no..
<ketty> chi mi aiuta??
<nannes> ketty: Vuol dire che hai il fhash "sfleshato" :)
<nannes> *flash
<hallino1> nannes bella frase ahaha
<ketty> scusa?
<ketty> uso ubuntu da 1 settimana... non sono esperta..
<nannes> ketty: Non c'è problema risolviamo tutto
<hallino1> ketty tranquilla, nessuno nasce imparato
<nannes> ketty: Sai aprire il teminrlae?
<ketty> ho disinstallato firefox e reinstallato da zero.. perchè prima non vedevo nulla su youtube.. ora vedo solo alcuni video.. e altri no..
<ketty> si
<nannes> Fallo
<ketty> il terminale si
<ketty> fatto
<nannes> incolla questo
<nannes> dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|swf|gnash|smash'}
<nannes> Poi premi INVIO. E dimmi cosa esce
<ketty> dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|swf|gnash|smash'} rc  browser-plugin-gnash                   0.8.10-5ubuntu1                         GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives rc  gnash                                  0.8.10-5ubuntu1                         GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player ii  gnash-common                           0.8.10-5ubuntu1                         GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Common 
<nannes> !paste | ketty
<ketty> ecco cosa appare
<cyEl> salve, complimenti per la chat e l aiuto che ci date! vorrei chiedere se esiste un software per creare una ubuntu live usb permanente,  sono su ubuntu 11.10. grazie!
<nannes> !usb | cyEl
<hallino1> cyEl grazie, cerchiamo di fare il nostro meglio
<nannes> dov'è il bot????
<ketty> dici a me?
<hallino1> nannes anche lui ha le sue vacanze no? :D
<nannes> lol
<fabio_cc> cyEl, che vuoi dire con permantente? usando creatore dischi di avvio puoi decidere di usare una parte dello spazio dell'usb drive per mantenere i dati
<nannes> ketty: Incollando qui non si capisce nulla purtroppo.... Mettilo qui per favore  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nannes> Poi incolla qui il link per la pagina
<ketty> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1073072/
<nannes> ketty: Chiudi firefox e scrivi quest'altro comando
<nannes> sudo dpkg -P *gnash*
<ketty> fatto.. ho chiuso firefox e digitato comando..
<nannes> ketty: ora quest'altro, poi mi incolli tutti e due i comandi nel pastebin
<nannes> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<cyEl> quello che voglio fare e installare p.e. minimal ubuntu su un penino e poi poco a poco aggiungere tutto quello che serve, per sperimentare piu che altro e imparare due cose in piu. come permanente intento la possibilita di salvare le modifiche aportate
<hallino1> nannes eccoli i bot
<hallino1> !usb | cyEl
<ubot-it> cyEl: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nannes> bien :D
<capelli> m i ridai il link dove incollarli?
<ketty> eccomi.. mi dai il link per inviarti il risultato?
<nannes> !paste | ketty
<ubot-it> ketty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073091/
<nannes> ketty: Ti consiglio di chattare con un programma di messaggistica, non con firefox :) Ora lo devi chiudere di nuovo :)
<nannes> e dare questo comando
<nannes> sudo apt-get autoremove
<nannes> poi è tutto finito :)
<ketty> qual'è il programma di messaggistica?
<ketty> non lo conosco..
<hallino1> ketty xchat, quassel, etc
<ketty> ma dove lo trovo? su software center?
<hallino1> ketty o da terminale sudo apt-get install xchat
<nannes> vabbè ci sono anche quelli preinstallati... empathy
<nannes> oppure metti pidgin che è più carino per chi ha ubuntu da poco
<nannes> -.-
<hallino1> nannes lol scusami :D
<nannes> bah... np
<ketty> eccomi
<ketty> ho fatto tutto..
<ketty> ora cosa faccio?
<ketty> i video non si vedono ancora..
<davide> ciuaz,vado
<pac> ciao a tutti
<pac> ho una chiaavetta huawei e 1692 e non riesco a farla funzionare con ubuntu è normale devo camabiarla?
<pac> se devo cambiarla quali sono le chiavette compatibili?
<nannes> pac: Quella chiavetta dovrebbe funzionare già nativamente
<pac> nannes: ma non c'è l'applicazione linux
<nannes> pac: Non serve nessuna applicazione particolare, devi creare una connessione "a Banda larga Mobile"
<nannes> da 2Connessioni di rete"
<nannes> se invece non la riconosce come modem ma come supporto esterno di archiviazione, allora devi mettere pure usbmodeswitch
<nannes> !info usbmodeswitch
<ubot-it> Package usbmodeswitch does not exist in precise
<nannes> !info usb-mode-switch
<ubot-it> Package usb-mode-switch does not exist in precise
<nannes> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubot-it> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 176 kB
<nannes> @seen steal
<luca000> ciao a tutti
<nannes> !ciao | luca000
<ubot-it> luca000: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luca000> solo un'informazione, ho fatto dei casini per recuperare un file dopo spegnimento improvviso. Cercando di rimettere a posto tutto ho scombinato tutti gli inodes e superblocks (fsck.ext4 -v.....e2fsck -b). ORA HO TUTTI I FILE DELLA HOME IN lost+found. Solo una info: la situazione è reversibile, si può ricostruire la home o mi devo accontentare dei file sparsi?
<nannes> luca000: Credo che quel sistema recuperi solo i singoli files
<nannes> Son così tanti che non riesci a rismistarli?
<luca000> nannes lo supponevo...sob
<luca000> nannes i documenti li recupero, ma i settings di tutti i software installati.....
<nannes> hanno tutti nomi diverssssi lol
<nannes> un po' di pazienza XD
<nannes> e tutto filerà liscio come l'olio
<luca000> nannes, però ho una copia della cartella home/user  di un paio di mesi fa....potrebbe funzionare se ce la copio?
<jester-> lollo64it: va formattato
<jester-> lollo64it / luca000  va formattato
<luca000> jester gparted e via
<jester-> luca000: gparted terminale p da imstaller formatta che la tabella è a buone donne
<jester-> poi le impostazioni le recuperi dalla copia, sono le cartelle nascoste
<luca000> jester non ti ho capito, ma potrei anche fare sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/xxx
<luca000> jester per rimettere a posto gli inodes
<jester-> luca000: formatti
<luca000> jester oppure formattare la /home da gparted ( ho 4 partizioni separate: /, /boot, /swap, /home)
<jester-> formatti la home
<jester-> se hai una copia vecchia la ripristini
<jester-> luca000: poi devi cambiare uuid della home in fstab
<luca000> jester dicevo visto che non è la prima volta che mi succede, e ho messo le 3 partizioni (/,/root,/home) in ext4, sarà meno corruttibile la ext3? (così per sapere...)
<jester-> ext4
<luca000> jester- dici meglio ext4 di ext3 per tutte e 3 le partizioni? (quindi come è ora)
<luca000> jester- nannes ok, grazie per le info, vado a fare stò lavoraccio. buona serata :)
<nannes> ciauu
<jester-> luca000: direi di si, non c'è fs che tenga botta a certi incidenti
<luca000> jester- no, leggevo da qualche parte che ext4 bufferizza di più prima di scrivere su disco rispetto a ext3, e quindi con crash improvvisi ci sono più dati ancora non scritti (l'ho letto non mi ricordo dove)
<luca000> jester- o qualcosa del genere, i termini tecnici non me li ricordo :)
<luca000> jester- comunque grazie, vado a sgobbare, buona serata...
<se7> salve a tutti
<se7> c e nessuno
<se7> mii 45 utenti  tutti assenti
<se7> o.0
<se7> vabbuo
<se7> ciao
<bossa> ciao a tutti
<bossa> magari qcuno puo aiutarmi
<bossa> stavo facendo aggiornamento di sistema kubuntu
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bossa> il computer si è impallato e quindi l'ho spento manualmente
<bossa> al riavvio appare questo
<bossa> impossibile aprire il file del tema /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos
<jester-> e poi?
<bossa> e poi se clicco enter, schermo nero e punto
<bossa> non si muove piu
<bossa> ho provato ad entrare con kernel precedenti ma non riesco
<jester-> bossa: parti in ripristino, al menu vai in root con rete
<bossa> ok ci provo, è un altro computer e devo fare avanti-indietro
<bossa> un attimo
<jester-> bossa: dpkg --configure -a e subito dopo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gh0stn0te> salve!
<ketty> ciao a tutti un aiutino.. non riesco a vedere alcuni video su youtube.. alcuni si altri no.. con firefox..
<bossa> jester- che palle non riesco ad entrare in ripristino....ma quando sono allo startup menu, dove devo andare?
<jester-> bossa: nel menu al boot hai recovery mode o ripristino che sia come seconda scelta
<bossa> riprovo
<bossa> jester- scusa l'imbranataggine ma proprio non c'arrivo
<bossa> accendo il computer, clicco esc ed arrivo allo startup menu
<bossa> e mi da delle opzioni
<bossa> prima cliccando f10 bios setup e poi esc
<jester-> bossa: prima scelta kernel normale
<bossa> arrivavo alla lista dei kernel
<bossa> ora non piu!
<Carlin0> bossa, devi tenere premuto shift non esc
<bossa> quando sono nel biosetup o prima?
<ketty> chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> bossa: va bè lascialo partire normale, qundo da quel messaggio pigi control-alt-f2
<bossa> ok provo cosi
<jester-> bossa: si apre la tty
<ketty> non riesco a vedere alcunu video di youtube..
<jester-> bossa: ti logghi e dai quei due comando ma con sudo
<ketty> alcuni li vedo altri no.. uso firefox
<jester-> ketty: se non vai in html5 i video o li vedi tutti o nessuno
<ketty> ?? non sono esperta cosa vuoi dire? è da poco che uso ubuntu..
<bossa> jester- ho provato ma si è impallato peggio
<jester-> cioè?
<bossa> c'è la stessa finestra con la scritta impossibile aprire il file del tema /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos
<bossa> ma sdoppiata e pixelata
<bossa> spengo e riaccendo
<jester-> bossa: control+alt+F3
<bossa> ok provo prima questo
<bossa> nisba
<bossa> non cambia nulla
<jester-> bossa: se dai startx parte
<jester-> c'è kdm sminchiato
<bossa> devo scriverlo?
<bossa> eh quello l'avevo capito :)
<bossa> scrivo startx?
<ketty> ad esempio questo video non lo vedo.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7fSB1Z1EwE&feature=related
<jester-> bossa: quando vedi quel messaggio pigi control-alt-f3 assieme
<ketty> questo si.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWJAoQMZuHM&feature=g-logo-xit
<ketty> come mai??
<bossa> jester- risuccede la stessa cosa di prima
<jester-> ketty: fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> bossa: cioè apri la shelle e c'è quel messaggio?
<bossa> non arrivo a nessuna shell
<jester-> bossa: allora fai il boot
<bossa> il messaggio è in una finestra di dialogo normale
<bossa> ok boot
<bossa> come?
<jester-> arrivi a quel messaggio
<jester-> bossa: boot = accedere il pc
<bossa> :)
<bossa> si
<bossa> poi clicco esc e arrivo allo startup menu giusto?
<jester-> eh cioè  la finestra con la scekta dei kernel
<ketty> paste!
<jester-> o no
<ketty> come si accede al paste?
<ketty> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> o no1paste
<jester-> bossa: la vedi la finestra con la scelta dei kernel?
<bossa> no!
<bossa> è quello il problema
<bossa> non riesco piu ad arrivare dove c'è la scelta dei kernel
<Carlin0> bossa ... shift non esc
<jester-> bossa: mi sa che si è sminchiato pure grub
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073670/
<bossa> provo con shift
<Carlin0> esc era il grub1
<bossa> cliccando shift arrivo ancora alla finestra di dialogo con ilmessaggio che ho dato prima
<ketty> cosa faccio?
<jester-> ketty: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin
<Carlin0> tieni premuto shift all'avvio , da quando avvii il pc non olllarlo
<Carlin0> e vedi che arrivi al menu di grub
<jester-> ketty: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bossa> Carlin0 cosi ho fatto ma riprovo senza mollarlo piu :)
<jester-> ketty: quindi rm -r .macromedia
<bossa> Carlin0 niente da fare, ho tenuto schiacciato ma arriva sempre la finestra di dialogo
<ketty> fatto.. ora?
<jester-> ketty: quindi rm -r .macromedia fatto?
<bossa> jester- e Carlin0: prima arrivavo alla scelta dei kernel dallo startup menu
<ketty> si.. ma nell'iultimo comando non è successo nulla.
<jester-> bossa: ma la scelta dei kernel la vedi o no
<bossa> dove facevo f10 e poi esc e mi dava la scelta dei kernel
<jester-> ketty: chiudi e riapri ff
<bossa> no non la vedo
<Carlin0> bossa, prima di cosa ?
<jester-> bossa: ma hai la 12.04 o un tarocco
<Carlin0> cmq esc è per il grub1 ...
<bossa> 12.04
<bossa> cioè, ero alla versione precedente e ho fatto l'aggiornamento di sistema
<bossa> che non si è completato
<jester-> bossa: allora con maisc (shift) preomuto al boot lo da il menu
<ketty> fatto.. niente.. non visualizzo ad  esempio questo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7e5aSBohPc&feature=related
<bossa> e invece no...
<bossa> ho provato
<bossa> arrivo ancora al impossibile aprire il file del tema /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos
<jester-> ketty: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<jester-> bossa: e se pigi control-alt-f2?
<ketty> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bossa> jester- sia con ctrl alt f2 che f3 mi da sempre quella finestra con il messaggio ma sdoppiata, piu grande e pixelata
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073693/
<jester-> ketty: r
<jester-> ketty: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<jester-> bossa: e non ti fa scrivere?
<bossa> macchè
<jester-> bossa: ce l'hai una live?
<bossa> macchè :)
<bossa> cmq
<jester-> stessi bit del sistema installato
<bossa> se riesco a tornare alla scelta dei kernel che prima ho visto
<jester-> bossa: si deve andare in charoot
<bossa> mi riscrivi i comandi?
<ketty> il comando è questo?? mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak.. l'ho fatto.. non csuccede nulla
<jester-> bossa: è una bella storia sta scelta del kernel pigia shift e anche freccia giu
<jester-> ketty: riapri ff
<bossa> proviamo cosi jester-
<ketty> aperto
<jester-> mi sa che hai pacioccato il conf e il lag è a 0
<jester-> ketty: prova
<ketty> cosa provo?
<jester-> il tubbo
<bossa> jester- HAHAHAHHAHHAHAH
<bossa> mai vista una cosa cosi!
<bossa> ha cominciato a suonare!
<bossa> a fare un rumore acuto e continuato
<jester-> mo arrivano i pompieri
<bossa> ho mollato tutto e cliccato di riflesso enter ed è tornata l afinestra con il messaggio
<bossa> ahahhahahhahah
<bossa> ahahhaha
<bossa> sembrava proprio una sirena tipo ambulanza o pompieri!
<bossa> ma cristo!
<jester-> bossa: shift premuto freccia gia premi a intermittenza veloce
<bossa> ahahhaahah
<bossa> meno male che non c'è qua nessuno a vedermi
<bossa> provo :)
<nannes> ahahah
<ketty> niente
<jester-> ketty: non c'è senso che ne vedi alcuni e altri dello stesso tipo no
<ketty> lo so..
<ketty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWJAoQMZuHM&feature=g-logo-xit       questo non lo vedo
<bossa> jester- prima schermo bianco e poi....la solita finestra col messaggio
<jester-> bossa: serve la live
<nannes> Meglio non vederlo, è il primo goal della spagna
<bossa> ma spetta
<bossa> ora ti dico passo per passo
<jester-> ketty: su un video che si vede, clicca destro e toglil'accelerazione
<nannes> ketty: vai qui,  premi Ctrl - meno, e fai uno screenshot  http://www.youtube.com/html5/
<bossa> accendo, premo subitissimo esc ed arrivo allo startup menu
<bossa> e poi ci sono delle opzioni, ora lo faccio e te le scrivo
<jester-> bossa: che sarebbe?
<bossa> peta
<jester-> facci una foto
<jester-> facci
<jester-> ketty: destro-->impostazioni-->togli la spunta da accedlerazione
<bossa> F1 system information F2 System diagnostic F9 Boot Devices Options F10 BIOS Setup F11 System Recovery    prima io facevo f10 e poi da li esc ed arrivavo alla lista dei kernel....le foto non le posso fare, macchina scassata
<jester-> bossa: hai un solo hd nel pc?
<bossa> eh si
<jester-> bossa: allora aspetta un momento prima do premere shift
<bossa> ok riprovo cosi
<bossa> ALÈ!!!!!
<bossa> ha funzionato!!!!
<jester-> recovery
<bossa> quindi la seconda?
<Mike_> salve a tutti
<jester-> si ripristino
<jester-> aiò
<bossa> vado
<jester-> bossa: la menu vai in shell root con rete
<bossa> aaaaaaaaaargh
<bossa> è tornata la fottuta finestra
<bossa> vado a linux precedenti?
<jester-> strano
<ketty> ora non si vede proprio nulla
<jester-> bossa: fallo avviare in fialsafe
<jester-> ketty: lasasta html5
<bossa> cioè?
<ketty> cosa devo fare? quel comando sul terminal?
<jester-> bossa: cioè scegli avvio normale. poi al prompt dai startx
<bossa> no no non ho capito...scelgo il primo kernel e poi?
<jester-> ketty: ti avevo detto di aprire un video sul tubbo, clicarci destro poi su impostazioni e togliere la spunta ad accelerazione
<jester-> bossa: sempre in rtecovery
<jester-> bossa: parte la pappardella e arrivi a un menu o no
<bossa> no
<jester-> deve
<ketty> non si vede nulla su youtube.. prima vedevo qualche video.. dopo i comandi che mi hai dato non si vede nulla.. provo a riavviare firefox
<jester-> bossa: modalità ripristino e recovery che sia
<bossa> parte la roba li e poi puff arriva la finestra di dialogo con il messaggio
<bossa> eh ma quello l'ho fatto prima
<bossa> e appunto si arriva a sta cacchio di finestra
<jester-> bossa: in recovery vedi il verbose del kernel
<bossa> verbose =?
<jester-> bossa: vedi quello che fa il kernel
<ketty> niente.. schermata nera
<bossa> ah tutta la roba che viene scritta
<jester-> se non lo vedi non sei in recovery
<bossa> eh
<bossa>  ma poi arriva sta finestra
<jester-> ketty: dpkg -l | grep flash
<jester-> bossa: a quale finestra
<bossa> quella di sempre con il messaggio impossibile aprire il file del tema /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos
<ketty> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bossa> ma se vado su versioni linux precedenti?
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073738/
<jester-> bossa: allora non parti in recovery, c'p scritto nella scelta del kernel
<jester-> la seconda voce di solito
<bossa> ma siiii che l'ĥo fatto! è la seconda voce
<bossa> ecco...adesso mi è collassato propro
<bossa> perchè come se non bastasse ha un problema di batteria e dopo u po si spegne
<jester-> ketty: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<bossa> e bisogna aspettare un po
<jester-> bossa: in recovery dovrebbe sbattersene del tema kdm
<bossa> eh non so che dirti...
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073750/
<jester-> ketty: rm -r .mozilla
<jester-> ketty: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> ketty: chiudi ff
<jester-> ketty:  /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<jester-> e prova
<ketty> su un comando mi è uscito questo..
<ketty>  /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<ketty> no scusa.. qeusto
<ketty> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": File o directory non esistente
<bossa> jester- ultima domanda: ma se provo con un kernel precedente da versioni di linux precedenti...e arrivo al root...posso mettere dpkg --configure -a e subito dopo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ketty> ho aperto firefox con il comando che mi hai dato.. e .. non si vede nulla
<ketty> ora chiuso firefox
<jester-> ketty: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flash-plugin-installer e poi fai vedere tutto quello che ha fatto il terminale
<jester-> bossa: si
<jester-> frega niente del kernel
<bossa> perfetto
<jester-> ma che sistemi i pacchetti in sospeso
<bossa> perchè prima son riuscito (prima di entrare in chat)
<bossa> ma non sapevo che comandi dare
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073769/
<bossa> se faccio ripartire l'aggiornamento di sistema dovrebbe andare a posto no?
<nannes> senza trattino
<nannes> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> ketty: alura?
<ketty> e ti ho inviato il paste..
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073769/
<jester-> ketty: <nannes> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<ketty> non vedo nulla
<ketty> ora apro firefox?
<jester-> ketty: dai il comando
<ketty> si ho dato..
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<ketty> che faccio ora?
<jester-> fa vedere
<ketty> asp
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073787/
<ketty> ora?
<jester-> ketty: sudo updatedb
<jester-> ketty: locate libflashplayer
<ketty> fatto
<ketty> ora?
<jester-> ketty: locate libflashplayer
<jester-> fa vedere
<ketty> fatto
<ketty> asp
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073794/
<ketty> ora?
<nannes> ora sparati
<nannes> lol
<jester-> ketty: è correttamente installato non si cpaisce perche non vada
<ketty> provo...
<ketty> no.. non va
<nannes> ketty: Se installi teamviewer controllo io
<nannes> ci vuole un attimo
<ketty> schermata nera
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge firefox
<bossa> jester- son riuscito a farlo partire :)
<ketty> ok
<jester-> rm -r .mozilla
<bossa> con kernel precedente e poi ctrl alt f2
<jester-> ketty: sudo apt-get autoclean
<jester-> ketty: sudo apt-get autoremove
<nannes> cazz mi sto specializzando con il supporto remoto
<bossa> ora speriam bene grazie eh!
<bossa> :)
<nannes> lol
<jester-> ketty: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jester-> bossa: dai i due comandi
<ketty> ho dato i tre comandi
<jester->  ketty riprova
<nannes> no manca il 4°
<jester-> sa ndi danni da ppa
<ketty> niente
<jester-> ketty: scommetto che se provi con una live, metti l'installer funza
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> ketty: installa teamviewer
<ketty> quello che ho installato è ubuntu alterante.. perchè quello normale non andava
<jester-> ketty: sudo apt-get update e fa vedere
<nannes> non fa nulla, la alternate va benissimo
<bossa> jester- stava facendo il primo comando e a un certo punto c'era un opzione da dare e io invece di fare la consigliata ho scelto di vedere la differenza tra le due possibilità (che idea di merda) e ora mi ha dato una schermata piena di dati, arrivo in fondo c'è scritto END e non riesco a far tornare a lavorare la shell
<jester-> bossa: aprine un'altra
<jester-> ne hai 6
<bossa> come faccio?
<jester-> control-alt-f3
<jester-> f4 etc
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073812/
<bossa> ah ok
<bossa> ma devo ricominciare da capo quindi?
<bossa> dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> ketty: reinstalla il sistema a alla larga dai ppa
<ketty> devo reinstallare ubuntu??
<nannes> ketty: macchèèè
<nannes> stafferma
<nannes> staffermo
<jester-> cosi con tutta quella roba che avrà sostituito lib & co si perde tempo e basta, hai piu ppa che repo ufficiali
<ketty> che sono i ppa?
<jester-> ketty: sono tutte le prilate che aggiunto ad apt
<ketty> e cosa faccio??
<jester-> reinstalla
<bossa> jester- : dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<jester-> bossa: riavvia
<bossa> ok
<nannes> ketty: installa teamviewer, do un'occhiata io... (se non vuoi reinstallare, visto che ci metti un secolo)
<ketty> nannes dice no tu si.. decidete..
<ketty> ok..
<ketty> aspetta
<ketty> che installo teamviewer
<nannes> e vieni in PV che qui è solo supporto ufficiale
<jester-> nannes: è un fulmine a riempire di ppa però
<nannes> lol
<ketty> il pc è di mio fratello.. un'attimo che chiedo..
<ketty> lo devo chiamare..
<nannes> o.O
<ketty> ok..
<nannes> O.o
<ketty> fatto
<ketty> ho installato..
<nannes> ketty: dammi numero e password in PV
<nannes> NON qui, eh!!
<nannes> ;)
<ketty> come faccio in privato?
<ketty> non sono esperta di ubuntu
<nannes> cosa usi per chattare
<ketty> xchat
<nannes> fai doppio clic sul mio nome
<nannes> (nick)
<ketty> fatto
<jester-> si apre una sega con click in xchat
<nannes> ketty:   /quote nannes prova
<nannes> inzomma gazz non riesci a mandare un msg privato
<nannes> ooo
<ketty> dpve??
<jester-> nannes: e chiamalo tu no?
 * nannes pensa d'iniziare a fornire supporto remoto a pagamento....... giusto per pagare gli studi
<nannes> jester-: è un'ora che lo facevo e non rispondeva lol, non vedeva
<nannes> ora ha trovato
<jester-> ffra tuttedue cominciate a pasqua per finire a natale
<bossa> mille grazie jester-
<bossa> buonanotte a tutti
<jester-> bossa: fatto?
<bossa> :)
<bossa> si
<jester-> bien
<bossa> notte
<jester-> notte
<nannes> cessss l'hai proprio riempito di schifezze
<nannes> menomale che ce l'hai 32 giorni
<Tommaso> Is there anybody?
<Tommaso> Btw, do I have to talk in english or in italian?
<nannes> !english | Tommaso
<ubot-it> Tommaso: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Tommaso> Ya but I'm italian so I guess I'm in the right place, isn't it?
<filo1234> Tommaso: leggi il topic
<Tommaso> Ok, basta. Buonasera :)
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> parla come mangi
<filo1234> :p
<Tommaso> No è che non sapevo di essere sul canale italiano e non volevo mettermi a scrivere in italiano in quello inglese
<filo1234> be basta legegre il topic appena entri
<Tommaso> Ma se per esempio avessi bisogno di assistenza, potrei chiedere qui, giusto?
<filo1234> !topic | Tommaso
<ubot-it> Tommaso: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<filo1234> il bot è in ferie
<Tommaso> chi?
<Tommaso> (Prova volta su un qualsiasi canale IRC per me, chiedo perdono)
<Tommaso> *prima
<filo1234> Tommaso: per la cronaca questo è il canale di supporto tecnico, italiano, per Ubuntu
<filo1234> per le chiacchere invece c'è la chat #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tommaso> Supporto tecnico nel senso che se ho un problema tecnico posso chiedere qui, giusto? Perchè avrei un problema tecnico, è quello il punto
<nannes> Certo Tommaso
<Tommaso> Oh, ecco. Perfetto.
<Tommaso> Praticamente non riesco a settare la risoluzione corretta del monitor
<Tommaso> dopo aver installato i drive proprietari Nvidia, versione current, per una 7025 (integrata giurassica)
<Tommaso> nel tool di Nvidia le risoluzione supportate sono tutte assurde, molto sgranate
<Tommaso> (tuttora faccio fatica a scrivere, dato che i caratteri sono grandi come dita)
<Tommaso> E questo SOLO dopo l'istallazione dei driver chiusi, che mi hanno portato un sacco di vantaggi dal punto di vista della velocità e del risparmio energetico
<Tommaso> però questa problema della risoluzione rende il computer inutilizzabile.
<Tommaso> Uso Ubuntu 10.04 (anche se il problema si presenta anche sotto 12.04)
<Tommaso> Qualche suggerimento?
<Tommaso> Allora mi tocca tornare a quelli open...
<jester-> Tommaso: quelli open vanno meglio per le nvidia obsolete
<Tommaso> Sì ma da esperienza diretta ti posso dire che quelle closed rendono l'esecuzione delle finestre e dei video su YouTube, per esempio, molto più fluida
<Tommaso> Dopo averli installati ho notato una grande differenza
<nannes> vero.. in effetti pure io (la mia non è integrata ma sempre nvidia obsoleta)
<nannes> però la mia, prende tutte le risoluzioni asd
<nannes> Tommaso: Dove hai controllato per cambiarla?
<Tommaso> Nvidia XServe settings
<nannes> fra le impo di ubuntu no?
<Tommaso> Il fatto è che il tool di Ubuntu
<Tommaso> Quello classico per la risuluzione, dopo aver installato di driver, risulta inutilizzabile
<nannes> Nel mio (Lubuntu) c'è anche il tool del sistema
<nannes> no non è di ubuntu, è di nvidia, che lo installa insieme ai drivers
<Tommaso> C'è un qui
<Tommaso> Sì ho capito
<Tommaso> quello di Nvidia mi da risuluzioni bassissime
<Tommaso> quello di Ubuntu non si apre proprio perchè mi dice che non è compaitible con il tool di Nvidia e che devo usare quello ora che ho i driver closed
<Tommaso> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<Tommaso> Quindi mi tocca usare quello Nvidia per forza.
<nannes> capits... che risoluzioni ti da' come disponibili?
<nannes> e che versione del driver hai installato?
<Tommaso> La versione è quella che mi dava come current, la 195.36.24 mi dice
<Tommaso> le risoluzioni sono queste
<Tommaso> http://i49.tinypic.com/u3nk2.jpg
<Tommaso> Al massimo vedo di procurarmi una scheda Nvidia dedicata senza spenderci un sacco, magari che sia compatibile al 100%
<nannes> lol e non ti bastano ?!?!
<Tommaso> Non è che non mi bastino, è che sono completamente inadatte allo schermo
<nannes> che formato è lo schermo, e a quale risoluzione ottimale?
<nannes> (crt  o  lcd) ?
<Tommaso> LCD
<Tommaso> La risoluzione ottimale non te saprei dire
<nannes> ma comeee
<nannes> che modello è
<Tommaso> è un 20" ma non widescreen
<Tommaso> cerco un attimo su internet
<nannes> o.O
<nannes> 20 pollici non widescreen .-.
<Tommaso> Sì
<Tommaso> Non è che sia uno schermo molto pregiato
<Tommaso> tant'è che non trovo nulla su internet
<Tommaso> però con altre schede video non ho mai avuto problemi
<Tommaso> Ecco qui
<Tommaso> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=A190E3-T0J-PB-R
<Tommaso> 19 pollici, non venti, pardon
<nannes> devi scoprire le specifiche tecniche, poi si potrà fare una risoluzione personalizzata foorse
<nannes> CHIMEI???
<Tommaso> yep
<nannes> dice che è un 5/4
<nannes> scommetterei che la risoluzione ottimale è  1280x1024
<nannes> infatti..
<Tommaso> Ok, ho provato a metterla
<Tommaso> (nel Tool Nvidia c'è un campo per personalizzare la risoluzione
<brlabs> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6061/6139549647_06c0c2f932_o.jpg
<Tommaso> Solo che sfora lo schermo a sinistra
<Tommaso> e sotto
<Tommaso> Insomma, sembra gigante alla luce dell'area dello schermo
<nannes> brlabs: mmm piccoline
<luca000> ciao
<brlabs> :P
<brlabs> nice pizza ah
<nannes> Tommaso: toh, leggi dove c'è scritto PROCEDURE http://sathyasays.com/2008/10/26/how-to-tackle-screen-resolution-problems-in-linux/
<brlabs> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6174/6153375618_705fbd7989_o.jpg
<Tommaso> Per il primo passo basta un sudo apt-get install ghex read-edid?
<nannes> brlabs: It is too small.. I can eat it in a single bite
<brlabs> its nice tho
<nannes> brlabs: This is the Italian Ubuntu Support channel. If you don't have an *italian* question about Ubuntu, please don't write here :)
<brlabs> ok
<nannes> brlabs: If you want, you can /join #ubuntu-it-chat , to talk about whatever you like
<nannes> ;)
<Tommaso> Non trovo alcun "DFP-0 – (Nvidia Default Flat Panel)"
<nannes> Tommaso: lEGGI
<nannes>  (or whatever is your default panel)
<Tommaso> Sì ma l'unica cosa che ci assomiglia è CRT-0
<Tommaso> e non c'è alcun Aquire EDID
<luca000> scusate, una info: c'è un parametro del kernel per lanciare la live con time zone italiana? (io ho aggiunto ad esempio nei parametri ..... quiet splash -- locale=it_IT  console-setup/layoutcode=it )
<Tommaso> Sono bloccato.
<nannes> lol
<Tommaso> Basta, mi devo procurare un'altra scheda video
<Tommaso> anche perchè questa è pessima
<nannes> luca000: Credo che l'orologio del kernel si sincronizzi con quello del bios al boot,
<Tommaso> (La tentazione di infilare il DVD di Windows 7, installare i driver e chiuderla qui è forte XD)
<nannes> poi se lo vuoi cambiare devi farlo a sistema acceso e avviato
<nannes> non credo che il fuso orario sia ammesso come parametro del kernel
<nannes> a ogni boot si risincronizza col bios
<nannes> (se tu hai fatto modifiche a quello di sistema, poi seguirà anche quelle, ovviamente)
<Tommaso> Mi procurerò un'altra scheda
<Tommaso> Grazie comunque Nannes
<luca000> nannes si l'orologio è a posto, è la zona temporale che è sbagliata (2 ore indietro)
<nannes> luca000: lo modifichi dal sistema
<nannes> Tommaso: Vabbiè , come preferisci... !
<Tommaso> Il fatto è che non ci sono alternative
<Tommaso> così è inutilizzabile
<Tommaso> @Luca. Hai dato un'occhiata qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=389667 ?
<luca000> nannes ora non è che sono io pignolo, ma ad esempio il comando ..... sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda1 setta la time zone dei file 2 ore indietro.....
<Tommaso> Grazie ancora e buonanotte :)
<luca000> nannes anche dopo aver cambiato la time zone dal pannello
<nannes> luca000: leggi il link di tommaso
<luca000> nannes si faccio la modifica ma il sistema la recepisce senza riavvio? (perchè camciando la time zone dal pannello date/time il comando fsck se ne frega)
<luca000> nannes sono live
<filo1234> luca000: sudo ntpdate-debian
<luca000> filo1234 questo comando lo devo dare appena avviata la live? (cioè prima di eseguire fsck su qualsiasi partizione?)
<filo1234> ha aggiornato?
<filo1234> fai vedere cosa da date
<luca000> filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073974/
<filo1234> che poi non capisco cos c'entri fsck e la data della live
<filo1234> comunque
<filo1234> date cosa da?
<filo1234> dovrebbe essere ok adesso
<luca000> filo1234 ho gli inodes devastati dopo un arresto improvviso, se faccio fsck su quella partizione per riistemare gli inodes mi setta tutto 2 ore indietro.
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> ma che setta se è una live?
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> ad ogni modo... date cosa da?? è corretto adesso l'orario?
<luca000> filo1234 cmq la soluzione è giusta, lancio la live, eseguo sudo ntpdate-debian, e solo dopo faccio le riparazioni con fsck. grazie per la soluzione
<filo1234> ok  prego
<luca000> filo1234 perche settandola dal pannello date/time in alto a destra fsck se ne infischia. vado a eseguire grazie per l'aiuto e buona notte :)
<luca000> ciao, scusatemi sono a tornato a rompervi le scatole....giuro è l'ultima per stasera :)
<luca000> la situazione è questa: ho una copia di backup della cartella utente su un secondo hard disk e la dovrei copiare nella partizione /home del primo hard disk per far ripartire il sistema normalmente installato ( la precedente cartella utente è andata a donnine in  lost+found)
<luca000> il problema è questo: dalla live, a un certo punto della copia mi dice memoria esaurita impossibile terminare la copia etc tec
<filo1234> luca000: copia di backup fatta come?
<luca000> il comando che ho dato è:      sudo cp -p -r /media/Archivio/utente           /home/utente
<luca000> filo1234 fatta artigianale, ho fatto un copia/incolla da nautilus.......
<filo1234> uhm ma ti dice che non c'è spazio sul disco??
<luca000> filo1234 lo so che ho fatto una vaccata, ma me ne rendo conto solo ora
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-04
<luca000> filo1234 ho ricontrollato, l'errore dello spazio su disco me lo ha dato perchè ho omesso /media nella destinazione, quindi quell'errore è a posto
<filo1234> luca000: prova con rsync -arvvp /media/Archivio/utente/ /home/utente/     rispetta gli / finali dopo utente/
<luca000> filo1234  /media/home/utente non esiste per ora, come la creo senza permessi di root?
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> scusa dove hai la cartella di backup?
<luca000> filo1234 la cartella di backup è su /media/Archivio/utente e la devo spostare su /media/home mantenedo i permessi dell'utente originale (dalle proprietà leggo proprietario Owner: 1000 - user #1000 )
<filo1234> no ma aspetta hai creato l'utente sul sistema???
<luca000> filo1234 no, è l'utente prima del crash, il sistema per ora non si avvia e non lo avvio (la /home è vuota, la vecchia cartella utente è tutta in lost+found)
<filo1234> hai la home separata?
<luca000> filo1234 però ho questa copia di un paio di mesi fa che vorrei copiarla dentro la /home
<filo1234> allora prova così
<luca000> filo1234 si, ho 4 partizioni: [/boot] [/] [/swap] [/home]
<luca000> nel primo disco
<filo1234> sudo rsync -arvvp /media/Archivio/utente  /media/home/       questa volta senza lo / dopo utente
<luca000> nel secondo c'è il backup
<filo1234> dai il comando esattamente così
<filo1234> user 1000 e owner 1000 è giusto perchè sei in live
<luca000> filo1234 i permessi rimangono tutti come sono giusto? (quelli dell'utente al tempo del backup)
<luca000> filo1234 ok lo invio e aspettiamo (12GB...)
<filo1234> si dovrebbero, al limite si sistema dopo
<filo1234> anche perchè -p di rsync preserva i permessi
<luca000> filo1234 scusa, firefox in crash
<filo1234> 02:11 < luca000> filo1234 i permessi rimangono tutti come sono giusto? (quelli dell'utente al tempo del backup)
<filo1234> 02:12 < luca000> filo1234 ok lo invio e aspettiamo (12GB...)
<filo1234> se non avessi letto
<filo1234> 02:13 < filo1234> si dovrebbero, al limite si sistema dopo
<filo1234> 02:13 < filo1234> anche perchè -p di rsync preserva i permessi
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<luca000> filo1234 mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074036/                (one è il nome della cartella utente)
<luca000> filo1234 e quella serie di numeri è la partizione /home
<filo1234> è montata in lettura
<luca000> filo1234 la partizione /home (quella con tutte le cifre) sembra in sola lettura e non crea la cartella one per la copia
<filo1234> sudo mount -o remount rw /media/home
<filo1234> e ridai rsync
<luca000> filo1234 devo specificare il fs
<luca000> ext4
<filo1234> sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount rw /media/home
<luca000> filo1234 ho ridato tutta quella serie di cifre come quando era montato in sola lettura  ma mi dice che il mount point non esiste
<filo1234> luca000: dai il comando mount e posta l'output
<luca000> filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074046/
<filo1234> uhmmm
<filo1234> ascolta fai una cosa
<filo1234> smontala
<luca000> filo1234 ma nautilus quando lo monta in sola lettura da quel nome....
<filo1234> e stacca pure l'hd esterno
<luca000> filo1234 è attualmente smontata
<filo1234> smonta anche l'hd esterno
<filo1234> facciamo in chroot
<luca000> filo1234 quale esterno?
<filo1234> quello dove hai il backup
<filo1234> se è esterno
<filo1234> oppure la partizione in cui hai il backup
<luca000> filo1234 ubuntu residente su sata e archivio su ide
<filo1234> ok se è montato smontalo
<filo1234> luca000: intando passami sudo fdisk -l
<luca000> filo1234 nautilus me lo visualizza smontato, è montato solo l'archivio
<filo1234> e smontalo!
<luca000> filo1234 archivio è la sorgente della copia, lodevo smontare?
<filo1234> michiapapà si!
<luca000> filo1234 ok scus
<filo1234> luca000: intando passami sudo fdisk -l
<luca000> filo1234 sdb5 è l'archivio, sda7 è la destinazione (/home) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074052/
<filo1234> la / sda4?
<luca000> filo1234 /boot
<filo1234> ok allora sda5 / ?
<luca000> root
<filo1234> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt
<luca000> sda6 /swap,      sda7 /home
<luca000> filo1234 devo montare la [/] del sistema crashato?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt
<filo1234> dai i comandi che ti do
<luca000> filo1234 non sono sicuro fra la sda4 e sda5 qual'è [/boot] e qual'è [/]..... /boot è 500MB..... dal numero di blocchi dovrebbe essere la 5 (?)
<luca000> filo1234 giusto?
<luca000> spe apro analizzatore disco
<luca000> filo1234 la live le rinumera come gli pare.... la [/] è sda7 e la[/home] è sda8
<luca000> quindi monto sda7
<filo1234> luca000: si ma tu stai usando nautilus per montare
<filo1234> ?
<luca000> no
<filo1234> ok
<luca000> disk utility
<luca000> per vedere i nmeri
<filo1234> la 7 è la root?
<filo1234> ci capisco più un cazzo
<luca000> disk utility dice di si, (screenshot')
<filo1234> vabè monta quella
<luca000> ti passo uno screenshot?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> montala come ti ho detto e poi dal ls /mnt/ e posta il risultato
<luca000> la riconosco perchè la root è 20Gb e la home è 30GB
<luca000> di questo sono sicuro (l'ho partizionato a mano)
<luca000> filo1234 ls /mnt/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074070/
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> adesso
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> aa che tortura.. povero filo
<luca000> filo1234 è colpa mia
<luca000> filo1234 fatto
<filo1234> luca000: sudo chroot /mnt/
<luca000> filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074073/
<filo1234> ma che live stai usando?
<luca000> 12.04
<filo1234> non staria mica usando una 64bit su un sistema 32bit? o viceversa?
<filo1234> starai*
<luca000> il crashato era oneiric
<filo1234> se
<filo1234> starai*
<luca000> ca77o hai ragione
<luca000> la live è 32
<filo1234> eh lo so che ho ragione
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> dopo questa mi lancio a letto....
<filo1234> lol
<luca000> uffff.... che bolas, devo riavviare con la iso a 64 (sempre sulla pendrive)....mi aspetti...?
<filo1234> a domani
<filo1234> no non ce la faccio proprio
<luca000> filo1234 con la 64 rsync funziona senza chroot?
<filo1234> se monti da nautilus no
<luca000> ok mopnto da terminale in rw
<luca000> grazie per l'aiuto
<filo1234> ciao
<luca000> me la dovrei cavare ora
<luca000> filo1234 nannes dovete scusarmi ma è dalle 18:00 che tento il ripristino, la pendrive è piena di ISO avviabili e a quest'ora sono un po cotto anch'io.... tutte le mie scuse , perdonatemi...
<luca000> filo1234 nannes ciao, sono rientrato solo per ringraziarvi ancora, ho copiato la cartella utente ed è ripartito bello bello, tutte le impostazioni et etc ... grazie ancora e buona notte
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> non riesco a trovare l'Ubuntu software center
<ciao> dove si trova?
<ninquitassar> 'giorno!
<Odo> Giorno
<arkan> ciao
<primo_> salve! un aiuto per favore;vorrei capire come caricare plugin vst in qtractor.Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<romeopapa> buongiorno, sto provando a risolver un problema di driver di un lettore smart card, uqalcuno prova ad aiutarmi?
<jester-> romeopapa: cioè?
<romeopapa> ho questo: http://www.bit4id.com/it/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=category&category_id=173&Itemid=535&lang=it
<romeopapa> come faccio a capire se i driver che ho istallato vanno bene?
<romeopapa> presi da quel sito ovviamente
<jester-> che driver hai scaricato e come li hai installati
<jester-> romeopapa: ma è una usb?
<romeopapa> si
<romeopapa> jester, spetta un attimo faccio un'altra prova
<romeopapa> jester, ho istallato questi http://www.bit4id.com/it/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=callelement&format=raw&item_id=153&element=2d3df064-3466-43c9-bacc-4d13e8ffc7e1&method=download&args[0]=553a887d790a189bf9059cb2324e6ec3&Itemid=535&lang=it
<romeopapa> jester, che sono nei repositoy...
<jester-> romeopapa:  più che drivers sono librerie presenti nei repos, le hai installate?
<romeopapa> jester, si a parte libpcsclite1 che non c'è...sarà per quello? come la trovo?
<jester-> romeopapa: guarda se c'è libpcsclite2 o 3
<jester-> romeopapa: va che c'è la lib nei repo di precise che di oneiric
<jester-> !info libpcsclite1
<ubot-it> libpcsclite1 (source: pcsc-lite): Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 85 kB
<romeopapa> romeopapa, si vede che so un coglione...ho sistemato tutto, ma prima non la trovavo, forse avevo scritto male
<Gilbibius> chiedo aiuto per errore kernel all'avvio di ubunut
<jester-> Gilbibius: particolari?
<Gilbibius> jester- ti ricordi che ero già passato l'altro giorno
<jester-> Gilbibius: nu
<Gilbibius> jester- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/20120701113230.jpg/
<jester-> Gilbibius: kernel di serie?
<Gilbibius> 3.2.0
<Gilbibius> non ho modificato i file di sistema e riavviando, dopo il grub (v1.9) si è presentato questo errore
<jester-> Gilbibius: mo ricordo, devi renstallare si sono segati dei files di sistema
<jester-> non trova più init
<jester-> Gilbibius: dovrebbe farlo anche con i kernel precedenti
<Gilbibius> jester- posso reinstallare da live il kernel o devo proprio formattare e ripartire?
<jester-> Gilbibius:  non è il kenrnel in se ma il servizio
<Gilbibius> jester- scusa ma in che senso? non capisco...
<jester-> se hai dati da preservare e impostazioni installa manuale e non fai formattare la partizione
<jester-> glimagari hai la home separata
<jester-> Gilbibius: prime righe della shermata che hai postato non trova /usr/bin/init
<Gilbibius> jester- infatti, ma non mi importa dei dati
<jester-> init si incarica di inizializzare il tutto
<jester-> Gilbibius: e hai la home separata basta farla montare come /home e non formattare la / l fai montafre appunto come / e formatti
<romeopapa> jester, ho le librerie richieste istallate, ma il software di firma non le vede, mi aiuti?
<romeopapa> jester, intanto ha il led spento e è segnaccio...come si verifica se il pc lo vede?
<jester-> romeopapa: installate tutte le lib indicate'
<jester-> ?
<romeopapa> jester, yes
<jester-> romeopapa: provato a riavviare con il cazzillo collegato?
<romeopapa> no...spe
<romeopapa> jester, buon segno...lampeggia!
<romeopapa> jester-, nuovo buon segno....acceso fisso!!!
<jester-> romeopapa: funza?
<romeopapa> jester-potrebbe essere il sw che non lo vede....
<jester-> romeopapa: ma che roba è
<romeopapa> jester-, firma digitale, https://www.firma.infocert.it/installazione/installazione_DiKe.php
<jester-> romeopapa: il dike lo hai installato?
<romeopapa> bhè si...
<jester-> lo hai aperto?
<romeopapa> jester- stavo provando a linkarti la schermata dell'errore
<jester-> romeopapa:  insgtallato quello coi bit giusti?
<romeopapa> yes
<jester-> e non si apre?
<romeopapa> jester-, come si linka una immagine?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> romeopapa: ATTENZIONE: Il software funziona con Smart Card riportanti uno dei seguenti prefissi: 7420..., 120407..., 120510..., 6090....
<romeopapa> jester-, l'ho visto, ma l'errore è questo : http://imagebin.org/219409 non dice che il certificato non va bene...
<romeopapa> jester-, che ne pensi? (io non ho quel prefisso....)
<jester-> romeopapa: mi sa che sia per quello
<jester-> romeopapa: hai solo linux?
<romeopapa> jester-,no no da XP su virtualbox funziona, stamani avevo tempo...e volevo preovare
<romeopapa> ho scoperto dike per linux...e quindi...
<jester-> romeopapa: appunto quello che volevo sugerirti
<jester-> suggerirti*
<jester-> romeopapa: quindi in xp non ha problemi di prefisso
<romeopapa> jester-, ora provo un pò di soluzioni, se arrivo a qualcosa ti faccio sapere, se ti interessa
<jester-> fai sapere
<romeopapa> ok, ciao
<glpiana> ola
<ketty> qui è ubuntu?
<glpiana> sì
<ketty> una domanda.. essite canale kubuntu in italiano?? se ho bisogno di assistenza?
<glpiana> ketty, qui anche per kubuntu
<ketty> ahh ok
<ketty> poichè sto avendo problemi con ubuntu.. mi hanno consigliato di cambiare...
<ketty> kubuntu secondo voi è ok?
<loscaltroarciere> ketty kubuntu in italiano lo trovi sul server azzurra.
<loscaltroarciere> ketty kubuntu è bello ma consuma risorse. che pc hai?
<jester1-> loscaltroarciere: canali non freenode non sono canonical ufficili
<jester1-> ufficiali*
<loscaltroarciere> si jester1- hai ragione ma ho trovato una piccola comunità sul quel server. :-)
<jester1-> ketty: il sistema operativo è lo stesso cambia il vestito
<jester1-> loscaltroarciere: linux pullula di comunità tipo armata brancaleone
<loscaltroarciere> :-)
<jester1-> è il suo tallone di achille
<loscaltroarciere> comunque kde consuma più risorse, dipende poi che computer ha ketty.
<jester1-> non piu di gnome
<ketty> un po vecchiotto..
<ketty> come faccio a vedere le caratteristiche qualce comando lancio da terminal?
<jester1-> se uno ha un pc scarso vada di xubuntu o lubuntu
<ketty> così vi mostro..
<jester1-> ketty: lshw
<ketty> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074706/
<jester1-> ketty:  incompleto leggi l'ultima riga
<ketty> e che vuol dire?
<jester1-> leggi
<ketty> si ho letto.. ma non capisco.. non sono esperta.. è dapoco che utilizzo ubuntu.. 1 settimana..
<ketty> fino ad ora sempre xp
<jester1-> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<ketty> quindi? non completo.. devo eseguire come amministratore?
<jester1-> ketty: e in una settimana sei riuscito a mettere 50 ppa in apt?
<jester1-> ketty: sudo lshw
<ketty> ma che ne so..
<ketty> devo riformattare tutto..
<jester1-> si sono messi da soli la notte
<ketty> no.. avro' installato e disinstallato delle cose..
<ketty> per far funzionare posta ecc..
<ketty> quindi secondo le caratteristiche cosa devo usare?
<jester1-> secondo me trollicchi
<ketty> kubuntu?
<jester1-> fa  vedere l'intero output di sudo lshw
<ketty> asp
<ketty> lo eseguo--
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074718/
<TaLaDo> :)
<jester1-> ketty: free
<ketty> cosa?
<ketty> free?
<jester1-> dai il comando e fa vedere
<ketty> ok
<ketty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074722/
<jester1-> ketty: secondo me se non metti cazzate varie da ppa regge bene sia gnome che kde
<ketty> asp...gnome e kde cosa sono? (ripeto non sono espert..)
<jester1-> non sarà un fulmine ma regge
<ketty> kde è kubuntu?
<jester1-> ketty: ubuntu = gnome (va aggiunto gnome-session-fallback) kubuntu è kde
<ketty> mm ok.. solo che ora riformatto tutto e metto kubuntu.. ma non l'ho trovato in italiano..
<jester1-> kde gnome unity etc etc sono gli ambienti grafici, il sistema operativo è comune
<ketty> voglio metterlo in una chiavetta.. e farlo eseguire..
<jester1-> ketty: in fasi di istallazione scegli la lingua e ci oensa lui a scaricare il necesario, se non lo fa lo fai poi da sistema installato
<ketty> ok.. grazie..
<ketty> mi scarico kubuntu.. ed eseguo installazione da zero.. per fare un po' di pulizia..
<jester1-> meglio
<jester1-> 1kubuntu
<jester1-> !kubuntu
<ubot-it> "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<ST20> scusate
<ST20> ma
<ST20> come
<ST20> si
<FloodBotIt2> ST20: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ST20> AH OK allora scusami
<ST20> potresi sapere come si connette ad altre reti
<jester1-> ST20: cioè?
<ST20> cioè
<ST20> tipo
<ketty> dove mi scarico kubuntu per chiavetta usb?
<ST20> irc.azzurra.org
<jester1-> ketty: la iso è sempre quella la chiavetta la fai con il tool
<jester1-> !usb | ketty
<ubot-it> ketty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ST20> Allora?
<ketty> indifferente se kubuntu o kubuntu alternate?
<TaLaDo> ST20, allora meglio se scrivi tutto in una riga
<jester1-> ST20: li dove scrivi /server irc.azzurra.org
<jester1-> ketty: meglio la alternate 386 per te
<hallino1> Hola!
<ketty> ok
<jester1-> aiò hallino1
<ketty> procedo..
<hallino1> Eilà jester1- tutto ok?
<jester1-> yesss
<hallino1> jester1- mi fa piacere.. :)
<jester1-> sto pure al fresco
<hallino1> jester1- (ultimo messaggio di OT) beato te!
<TaLaDo> O_O ingalera?
<jester1-> eh mi mancano le arrange
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester1-> poi sono a posto
<hallino1> jester1- la bella vita!
<metalgear1987> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<metalgear1987> sto avendo qualche problema nell'installare xubuntu 12.04 da usb, non ho capito perchè in fase d'installazione il disco rigido me lo segna come sdb e la usb come sda. Il risultato è che al termine dell'installazione grub non riesce a trovare sdb (visto che non c'è) e il sistema non parte
<metalgear1987> qualcuno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema?
<Holden> metalgear1987, mi è capitato tempo fa con la netinstall usb
<Holden> metalgear1987, ho risolto avviando la live e mettendo grub manualmente
<Holden> anzi no, ho avviato la stessa netinstall in modalità rescue
<Holden> e mi proponeva una opzione per mettere grub
<nannes> Non raccontare frottole Holden
<nannes> :)
<metalgear1987> quindi avviando in modalità rescue mode ubuntu riesce a vedere i device in modo corretto?
<Holden> no, il device lo vede sempre come sdb, ma da li ho potuto installare il grub su sdb
<metalgear1987> ma qui il problema è che grub parte, ma quando poi vado a caricare l'SO mi dà l'errore che non trova l'UUID che grub ha assegnato alla partizione con ubuntu
<jester-> metalgear1987: edita pigiando il tasto e e al posto di uuid=sticass ci scrivi /dev/sdax
<Holden> ah beh in quel caso puoi semplicemente modificare l'uuid in fstab da live
<jester-> x sta per n partizione
<metalgear1987> jester ho provato ma non funziona
<Holden> metalgear1987, se puoi avviare la live e venire qui lo sistemiamo
<metalgear1987> ok, ma se ne parla tra una mezz'oretta che sto provando ad installare con la versione alternate al momento, volevo vedere se cambiava qualcosa
<metalgear1987> spero sarete ancora qui
<metalgear1987> :D
<nannes> metalgear1987: No, la chat sarà Implosa
<nannes> senza sopravvissuti
<jester-> metalgear1987: se vede la usb come sda devi settare grub su sdb
<jester-> o devi sempre fare il boot da usb
<metalgear1987> lo so, hofatto proprio così ma niente
<ketty> scusate.. dove trovo sistema-amministrazione
<ketty> per creare disco avvio
<nannes> ketty: Su ubuntu 12.04, di default non ci sono quei menu.  Vai nella DASH (home) e scrivi direttamente quello che cerchi
<nannes> (Creatore dischi d'avvio)
<ketty> ok.. trovato
<metalgear1987> installazione completata con la alternate, tutto è andato liscio al primo colpo. Misteri dell'informatica...
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04: in pratica quando lo avvio dopo max 30 min il mouse e/o la tastiera usb smettono di funzionare, come mai?
<glpiana> bau-, e staccandoli e riattaccandoli riprendono a funzionare?
<bau-> glpiana, eh no infatti è una seccatura
<glpiana> bau-, il sistema è aggiornato?
<bau-> glpiana, si
<glpiana> bau-, scrivi in un terminale: uname -a         e copia qui la riga che esce
<bau-> glpiana, Linux ettore-ubuntu 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> bau-, che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<bau-> glpiana, unity
<glpiana> bau-, normale o 2d?
<bau-> normale
<glpiana> bau-, allora ti direi anzitutto di porvare a usare la 2d per vedere se il problema si presenta anche con quella
<bau-> ok intanto provo così
<Guest5332> PaoloRotolo: ciao
<Serpico> ciao
<giordano> salve a tutti, il sistema nell'aggiornarsi mi da errore 404 cosa posso fare?
<jester-> giordano: terminale: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> se da errore postalo nel pastebin
<Horatio> Ciao a tutti! Ho appena formattato il mio secondo pc, con l'intenzione di installare ubuntu 12.04... Una volta installato ho riavviato... Ma ora quando si accende compare una schermata viola e poi lo schermo nero... E' come se si disattivasse! so che son problemi di scheda video non compatibile, ma ora vorrei solo risolvere il problema :/
<Horatio> sapete come aiutarmi?
<jester-> Horatio: che scheda video
<jester-> Horatio: avviando lo vedi il menu di avvio?
<Horatio> non vedo nulla...
<jester-> Horatio: hai installato da usb?
<Horatio> prima uno sfondo viola e poi nero!
<Horatio> no da dvd..
<jester-> Horatio: hai solo linux come os o anche win
<Horatio> solo e unicamente Linux... Windows non esiste più... formattato tutto..
<jester-> bravo
<jester-> Horatio: tieni pigiato shift al boot, se compare il menu parti in ripristino
<jester-> al menu vai in grafica sicura
<Horatio> ok devo avere il cd inserito?
<jester-> no
<Horatio> ok...
<Horatio> ho premuto shift.. schermata viola..
<Horatio> con scelte multiple
<jester-> Horatio: hai per caso cambiato la destinazione all'installazione di grub?
<jester-> Horatio: spiega le scelte multiple
<Horatio> No guarda, non me ne intendo di Linux... Sinceramente ho seguito i passi dell'installazione e basta! Non ho cambiato nulla....
<Horatio> Allora....
<Horatio> Ubuntu con Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-paw
<Horatio> pae*
<jester-> allora lo vedi il menu grub
<Horatio> Ubuntu con Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<jester-> Horatio: seconda scelta
<Horatio> avvio modalità di ripristino?
<Horatio> ok!
<jester-> modalita ripristino
<jester-> o recovery mode
<Horatio> bene, ora mi si è aperto un nuovo menù!
<jester-> Horatio: failsafe o grafica sicura che sia
<Horatio> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex........ecc...
<jester-> falsafex
<Horatio> ora mi dice, Esecuzione in modalità a bassa risoluzione per una sessione, riconfigura la grafica, prova a risolvere il problema, vai al login da console
<jester-> Horatio: partita la grafica=
<jester-> bassa risoluzione
<Horatio> ok, ora sono nel menu di prima: resume clean dpkg failsafex...
<Horatio> riavvio?
<jester-> Horatio: sceglòi bassa risoluzione
<Horatio> già scelta e sono tornato al menu di prima..
<jester-> Horatio: che scheda del menga monta il pc
<jester-> se non parte in vesa è strana forte
<Horatio> Non lo so con esattezza...
<Horatio> ripeto i passaggi..
<jester-> Horatio: vai in shell di root
<jester-> o console di root che sia
<Horatio> come ci accedo?
<jester-> dal menu di prima
<jester-> che voci hai
<Horatio> ci sono..
<Horatio> root, Passa a una shell con privilegi root
<jester-> Horatio: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> cosa risponde
<Horatio> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<jester-> Horatio: è compatibilissima
<jester-> Horatio: apt-get update
<jester-> Horatio: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> devi essere connesso logicacamente
<Horatio> Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<jester-> Horatio: sei connesso a internet?
<Horatio> non credo proprio... mi connetto con ethernet?
<jester-> eh
<Horatio> sembra essere un problema serio..
<jester-> ??
<Horatio> pazienza... grazie lo stesso...
<Horatio> gentilissimo..
<jester-> Horatio: ??
<Horatio> non va... i comandi sembrano non funzionare...
<jester-> Horatio: sa di instalalzione venuta male
<jester-> Horatio: che processore ha
<jester-> se è un core 2 scaricati la oso amd64 e rifalla
<Horatio> intel pentium t4300 2.1 ghz
<jester-> mmm meglio la 386
<Horatio> cioè?
<jester-> cioè la 32 bit
<jester-> come quella che hai installato
<Horatio> Ah ho capito...
<jester-> Horatio: controlla se il cd ha errori e rifai
<jester-> fagli uare l'intero hd
<Horatio> va bene grazie dell'aiuto! Buona serata! Ritornerò in caso!
<Guest63877> ciao
<neramarea> 'sera. come risolvo questo problema di colori? appare solo nel terminale e nel menu del lightdm... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/schermatadel20120704233.png/
<kawabawnga> buonasera a tutti
<kawabawnga> dopo una serie di errori vari, avviando su un netbook ubuntu appare il seguente messaggio di errore : Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<kawabawnga> e sequenzialmente un altro con scritto " C'è un problema con il server di configurazione. (usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con stato 256)
<kawabawnga> dopo appare la schermata di inserimento utente e pw, ma inserendoli, va in loop
<kawabawnga> spunta sempre e solo la schermata di login
<neramarea> 'sera. come risolvo questo problema di colori? appare solo nel terminale e nel menu del lightdm... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/schermatadel20120704233.png/
<andrea> ciao
<bithunter> Sera a tutti  :)
<andrek> ciao
<andrek> ho un problema con nicotine plus: quando provo ad effettuare un download prima dice "connessione in corso" e subito dopo "non posso connettermi". le porte del router sono già aperte.cosa potrebbe essere?
<sorv> qualcuno mi può dire come si fa a trasferire file?
<bithunter> a trasferire i file? in che senso?
<bithunter> sorv, spiega meglio
<sorv> un mio amico mi ha consigliato questo programma per il file sharing
<sorv> e vorrei capire come si fa
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-05
<Bor1s> salve
<Bor1s> nessuno online ?
<Bor1s> nessuno online ?
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ubuntu mi riconosce il mouse bluethoot ma non lo collega c'è una soluzione a questo problema
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> no audio
<enero> ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<enero> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enero> hp dv6 1308 el
<Odo> Giorno
<Guest15863> buongiorno, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe con lo spazio su disco ? ho una partizione /home da da 70 giga e ne vede 66 occupati da non so cosa e la home la vede appena da 13 giga e 631 mb disponibili ...
<Guest15863> ps : solo impostazioni dei programmi ?
<Odo> Guest15863, dalla dash scrivi baobab, ti verra' proposto analizzatore utilizzo del disco, lancialo e fai una scansione del disco avrai un quadro completo del tuo spazio
<Guest15863> mi dice home occupata al 100 %
<Odo> Guest15863, prova a fare come ti ho detto
<Guest15863> Odo: possibile che spostando dei file nel cestino come root ora non riesco a trovarli ed eliminarli ?
<Odo> Guest15863, non e'ì una saggia idea, ora per svuotare il cestino devi essere root
<Odo> comunque si
<Guest15863> non mi fa accedere al cestino da root
<Guest15863> :(
<Odo> apri un terminale
<Guest15863> fatto
<Odo> sei root?
<Guest15863> si
<Odo> cd .local/share/Trash
<Guest15863> root@lorenzo-Aspire-5920G:/home/lorenzo/.local/share/Trash#
<Odo> ok perfetto ora dai: rm -r *
<Guest15863> nulla ...io  ti farei una schermata di gparted e poi dell'analizzatore
<Guest15863> che dici
<Odo> ascolta se ora dai ls -l
<Odo> cosa hai?
<Odo> dovresti avere tipo totale 0
<Guest15863> si 0
<Guest15863> mi ha dato 0
<Odo> quindi il cestino del root e' vuoto ota
<Odo> ora
<Odo> adesso, in primis slogga il root
<Odo> ed evita di usarlo, usa sempre il sudo e non loggarti mai come root, si fanno spesso guai in quel modo
<Odo> poi apri un terminale e scrivi baobab
<neramarea> 'giorno. come risolvo 'sto problema di colori? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/dscn0570z.jpg/
<Guest15863> fatto
<Odo> ok da babobab seleziona la home e fagli fare una scansione
<Odo> avrai un rapporto completo dello spazio usato e da chi
<Odo> a dx hai un'immagine grafica e puoi capire al volo cosa ti occupa tutto lo spazio
<Guest15863> Odo: dovo pasto lo screen
<Odo> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<Odo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest15863> http://imagebin.org/219506
<Odo> guarda al volo direi che e' una macchina virtuale di vbox
<Odo> visto che occupa il 67% circa
<Guest15863> perchè mi vede 13 giga di home a fronte della partizione /home da 70 giga
<Odo> se clicchi sopra quella voce acvrai una dettaglio dello spazio preso da vbox machines
<Guest15863> la virtual box mi occupa 8 giga
<Guest15863> circa
<Odo> un attimo telefono
<Guest15863> OK
<Odo> Guest15863, ok ci sono, mi fai una schermata anche di gparted
<Odo> Guest15863, anche perche' vedo disponibili 145gb
<Odo> quindi non capisco perche' tu non li vedi, hai la home staccata?
<Odo> da terminale dai un df -h
<Odo> e incolla vediamo di capire un po' di piu'
<Guest15863> http://imagebin.org/219508
<Guest15863> io non capisco sti 60 giga cosa sono
<Guest15863> 66,34 giga di cosa ?
<Odo> dai un df -h nel terminale per favore
<Guest15863> Odo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076006/
<Odo> Guest15863, non e' l'utente lorenzo
<Guest15863> ops scusa... non avevo visto che mi ha dato guest
<Odo> Guest15863, penso che lo spazio sia preso da un altro utente
<Odo> in home quanti utenti hai?
<Guest15863> dice 13 giga
<Guest15863> compresa la virtualbox
<davide> ciao a tutti, per controllare in remoto 2 pc  windows e ubuntu in una rete locale ( coma faccio__
<Odo> Guest15863, si ma cosa hai oltre a lorenzo altri utenti ?
<Guest15863> no!
<Guest15863> avevo recuperato dei file con photorec
<Guest15863> che ho cancellato da root
<Odo> allora facciamo cosi'
<Odo> da baobab
<Odo> clicca su seleziona cartella
<Odo> e poi seleziona filesystem/home
<Odo> e poi clicchierai apri
<Odo> *cliccherai
<Guest15863> fatto
<Odo> Guest15863, fagli finire la scansione e poi posti il risultato
<arkan> ciao
<Guest15863> Odo: http://imagebin.org/219509
<Odo> Guest15863, direi che e' strana sta cosa
<Odo> Guest15863, scusa se insisto
<Odo> Guest15863, cd /home
<Odo> e dai un ls -al
<Guest15863> Odo: lorenzo@lorenzo-Aspire-5920G:/home$
<Odo> no non puo' essere cosi
<Odo> riproviamo... cd /
<Odo> e poi cd home
<Odo> e ancora ls -al
<Guest15863> aspetta lo pasto
<Guest15863> Odo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076015/
<Odo> Guest15863, sudo rm -r .Trash*
<Odo> anzi
<Odo> Guest15863, sudo rm -rv .Trash*
<Guest15863> bravooo :) ..mi sa che sta rimuovendo
<Odo> tu sei cosciente che sto casino lo hai fatto con root si? :D
<neramarea> aiuto! ho tutti i menu bianchi su bianco! http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/dscn0570z.jpg/
<Guest15863> si, ma il fatto è : se puoi spostare i file nel cestino come root perchè poi non ci puoi accedere ?
<Odo> Guest15863, ma perche' spostare i files con root? se usi il tuo utente non hai necessita' di usare il root
<Guest15863> Odo: ha finito
<Odo> ok dai un df -h
<Odo> e controlla se lo spazio c'e' ora
<Guest15863> Odo: usavo photorec e i file recuperati non potevo eliminarli se non da root
<Odo> Guest15863,  va bene dai, vedi se hai recuperato lo spazio
<Guest15863> ti sto passando gparted
<Guest15863> ;)
<Guest15863> Odo: grazieeee, complimenti http://imagebin.org/219512
<Odo> Guest15863, ma no, dai basta un df -h
<Guest15863> alla prossima ;)
<Odo> ciao stammi bene
<Guest15863> Odo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076022/
<Guest15863> ciao, grazie .anche tu
<Guest15863> un saluto a tutti voi
<Guest15863> :)
<neramarea> aiuto! ho tutti i menu bianchi su bianco! http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/dscn0570z.jpg/
<neramarea> per ripristinare tutte le impostazioni è sufficiente eliminare le cartelle .gconf .gnome2 .gnome2_private? ho i menu a tendina con le scritte bianche su fondo bianco. può essere una soluzione?
<OverMe> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<neramarea> OverMe, ho questo problema anche nel menu del lightdm. può servire?
<OverMe> che cosa hai cambiato?
<neramarea> avevo abilitato il ppa di gnome-shell testing, ed è successo il patatrac. poi ho eliminato i vari repo esterni, e purgato gnome-shell. ma il problema persiste anche in unity....
<kawabawnga> buondì
<neramarea> OverMe?
<OverMe> neramarea, resetta gnome per iniziare
<kawabawnga> quando accende il portatile, prima della finestra di login appare un messaggio di errore : could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<neramarea> k
<kawabawnga> e subito dopo un altro : "c'è un problema con il server di configurazione ( /use/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con stato 256)
<kawabawnga> dopodichè spunta la finestra di login, ma dopo aver inserito i dati va in loop
<kawabawnga> nonostante che li inserisca, torna sempre alla schermata di login
<kawabawnga> ho scoperto che il problema è causato dal fatto che non ho più spazio su disco e quindi ha scritto male qualche file di configurazione
<kawabawnga> che posso fare?
<OverMe> liberare spazio sul disco
<kawabawnga> da terminale non so come e quali pacchetti rimuovere
<OverMe> intanto inizia con un sudo apt-get clean
<OverMe> dovrebbe recuperarti un po di spazio
<kawabawnga> già fatto
<kawabawnga> non ho recuperato 1 bit
<kawabawnga> con df prima e dopo
<kawabawnga> vedo che lo spazio è sempre 0%
<OverMe> adesso da dove stai scrivendo?
<kawabawnga> da un desktop
<kawabawnga> ho accanto a me il portatile
<kawabawnga> ho provato con sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<kawabawnga> ma non trova it.archive etc
<OverMe> cerca di capire dov'è occupato lo spazio. dai un sudo du -h --max-dept=1 /
<kawabawnga> ti spiego la situazione
<kawabawnga> è un eeepc900
<kawabawnga> con 2 partizioni, una da 16gb dove ho messo /home, e una da 4 dove ho messo /
<OverMe> qual'è piena?
<kawabawnga> quella da 4 con /
<OverMe> kernel vecchi da eliminare ne hai?
<kawabawnga> posso provare
<kawabawnga> con quali comandi?
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<OverMe> vediamo quanti ne hai
<kawabawnga> linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-pae    2.6.35-22.36   e linux-image-generic-pae  2.6.35.22.23
<OverMe> dammi anche un: uname -r
<kawabawnga> 2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<OverMe> nada kernel da levare
<OverMe> cerchiamo di capire cosa occupa tutto lo spazio: sudo du -h --max-dept=1 /
<OverMe> dimmi cosa occupa di più
<neramarea> OverMe, problema risolto ovunque tranne nel lightdm...
<kawabawnga> escludendo /home, ho 2,8G su /usr
<kawabawnga> poi 138M su /lib
<kawabawnga> nient'altro di impressionante
<OverMe> è abbastanza normale. dai un sudo du -h --max-dept=1 /usr/
<OverMe> per sicurezza
<kawabawnga> 1,2G in /share e 1,3G in /lib
<kawabawnga> altro sono nell'ordine dei M
<kawabawnga> e K
<OverMe> vediamo di trovare i pacchetti che occupano più spazio
<OverMe> dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n | tail
<kawabawnga> al primo posto openoffice.org-core con 116168
<kawabawnga> segue linux-image-2.xxxx con 104xxx
<kawabawnga> 93436 wine1.3
<OverMe> ti serve wine?
<kawabawnga> poi appresso openjdk, linux-headers, chromium. openoffice common, libgl1-mesa-dri, oxigen-icon-theme e freepats
<kawabawnga> mi sfugge freepats
<kawabawnga> Freepats is a free patch set suitable for MIDI audio synthesis.
<kawabawnga> MIDI, brrrrr
<kawabawnga> wine qualche volta m'è tornato utile
<OverMe> kawabawnga, puoi sempre reinstallarlo dopo, intanto vediamo di recuperare la grafica
<kawabawnga> hai ragione
<OverMe> comunque: sudo apt-get purge nomepacchetto
<OverMe> per disinstallarlo
<OverMe> scegli te cosa eliminare
<kawabawnga> li levo entrambi
<OverMe> attento a quello che si portano dietro prima di dire Y
<kawabawnga> intanto levo wine
<glpiana> ola
<kawabawnga> libopenal1, wine1.3-gecko, wisotool, winetricke e qualche altro
<kawabawnga> hanno altre dipendenze che tu sappia?
<kawabawnga> ciao glpiana
<OverMe> kawabawnga, te le dice quando fai il purge
<kawabawnga> questi che ti ho elencato mi dice che sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti
<OverMe> ok allora digli ok
<OverMe> poi dai un sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<kawabawnga> è iniziato con " start: Job failed to start "
<kawabawnga> anche se sembra aver terminato
<kawabawnga> ok ho dato anche il comando di autoremove
<kawabawnga> con df ora ho circa 100M
<OverMe> riavvia e vedi se riparte
<kawabawnga> rebooting
<kawabawnga> questa è la terza o quarta volta che per problemi di spazio mi fa scherzi del genere
<kawabawnga> mmm
<kawabawnga> could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<kawabawnga> e appresso "c'è un problema con il server di configurazione ( /use/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con stato 256)"
<kawabawnga> poi appare il login
<OverMe> entra?
<kawabawnga> sì
<OverMe> spara un sudo apt-get install gdm --reinstall
<kawabawnga> yessir
<kawabawnga> sembra andato a buon fine
<kawabawnga> reboot?
<OverMe> yes
<kawabawnga> OverMe, se tu, ora come ora, volessi installare una distro su un portatile del genere, puntando su leggerezza hw e pesantezza su hd, cosa sceglieresti?
<kawabawnga> comunque ha finito il reboot, ho fatto il login, nessun errore :)
<OverMe> probabilmente proverei lubuntu
<neramarea> OverMe il problema fondamentale è stato risolto. però ora, se provo a fare un'installazione pulita di gnome-shell accade questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076098/ C'è modo di risolvere, secondo te?
<kawabawnga> OverMe, abbiamo risolto il problema su una 10.10
<OverMe> neramarea, hai pacioccato con in ppa
<kawabawnga> tengo questa allora, al massimo la formatto, sono quasi 3 anni ormai
<kawabawnga> comunque problema risolto, sei stato gentilissimo
<kawabawnga> grazie mille
<neramarea> OverMe sì questo lo sapevo già...
<OverMe> kawabawnga, prego
<neramarea> ho persino provato con synaptic ad eliminare tutti i pacchetti relativi a ricotz, ma ho ottenuto di cancellare totem, rythmbox e software center...
<OverMe> apt-cache policy gnome-shell-common
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076107/ e nemmeno me lo fa reinstallare, il software-center...
<neramarea> ...che disastro.
<OverMe> neramarea, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<neramarea> ce l'ho già
<OverMe> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ricotz/testing
<neramarea> nun ce sta
<OverMe> grep ricotz -R /etc/apt/sources.list*
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076115/
<OverMe> l'hai levato a mano
<neramarea> sì, prima di purgare gnome-shell
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell-common && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-common
<neramarea> ok
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep ricotz
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076118/
<neramarea> asfalto tutto il sistema, che dici?
<OverMe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing && sudo apt-get update
<neramarea> fatto
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<OverMe> harr
<OverMe> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ricotz/testing
<neramarea> ppa-purge già ce l'ho
<OverMe> sì, ho sbagliato
<neramarea> ;-)
<OverMe> fatto?
<neramarea> sta finendo. non ho visto passare software-center, però
<neramarea> fatto
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep ricotz
<neramarea> nulla
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install software-center
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076130/
<neramarea> mortacci...
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install oneconf ubuntu-sso-client-gtk
<cocia> ho un problema con l'audio. qualcuno puù aiutarmi?
<cocia> +può
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076134/
<neramarea> ho fatto un devasto, stavolta...
<OverMe> neramarea, sudo apt-get install python-ubuntu-sso-client ubuntu-sso-client
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076140/
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge libgck-1-0 libgcr-3-1 && sudo apt-get install libgck-1-0 libgcr-3-1 && sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring
<neramarea> ok... software-center è tornato al suo posto. grazie, OverMe
<neramarea> reinstallato anche gnome-shell. termino sessione e rientro.
<davide> bye, a tutti vado
<fenix> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu, non parte...
<fenix> credevo fosse un problema solo di ubuntu, ma si riperquote su tutte le altre distro che hanno l'installazione grafica.  x/k/ubuntu non vanno, linux mint nemmeno
<fenix> con debian e gentoo invece si perche' sono testuali
<fenix> ho pensato che fosse un problema della scheda video, ma con windows 7 funziona tutto
<fenix> questa e' la motherboard http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_939/A8NSLI_SE/#specifications e questa e' la scheda video http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_939/A8NSLI_SE/#specifications
<fenix> probabilmente ci sono dei problemi di compatibilita'
<fenix> cioe' non e' ch enon parte l'istallazione, quando mi chiede se voglio installare ubuntu o semplicemente provarlo, passa ad na schermata dove ho l'underscore che lampeggia ininterrottamente
<fenix> la cosa stranza e' che ubuntu funzionava non quella scheda, l'unica cosa che dovevo fare era ripristinare l'avvio ogni volta, altrimenti non partiva
<fenix> *con
<fenix> ops. questa e' la scheda video http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/EN210_SILENTDI512MD2LP/#specifications
<sin> ciao,come faccio per eseguire un comando da terminale?esempio unrar?
<andrek> ciao
<andrek> ho un problema con nicotine plus: quando provo ad effettuare un download prima dice "connessione in corso" e subito dopo "non posso connettermi". le porte del router sono già aperte.cosa potrebbe essere?
<DD3my> sin , esplicita la tua domanda
<sin> dovrei far partire unrar da terminale per decomkpprimere una serie di file
<fabio_cc> sin, dai il comando man unrar   per consultare il manuale
<DD3my> o piu semplicemente,
<fabio_cc> !chat | andrek
<ubot-it> andrek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> tasto destro sul file e clicchi su comprimi
<andrek> ok :) fabio_cc
<fenix> nessuno ha una vaga idea del tipo di problema?
<glpiana> fenix, posso consigliarti, all'avvio da cd, di premere un tasto, selezionare la lingua, premere F6, selezionare l'opzione "nomodeset", premere esc e poi invio per fare partire ubuntu da cd
<glpiana> fenix, se così va, dopo l'installazione va messo poi in grub
<fenix> nomodset che cosa fa?
<fenix> cavoli e' un problema, su ubuntu non ci capisco niente, tutti i file e le locazioni sono in posti "non standard"
<glpiana> fenix, non mi pare. di che fiel e locazioni parli?
<glpiana> *file
<glpiana> comunque nomodeset dice alla scheda video di stare a cuccia
<fenix> glpiana: in generale, rispetto a gentoo, debian o slackware ubuntu modifica un po tutto...
<fenix> glpiana: comunque provero', se il problema non dovesse essere questo?
<glpiana> fenix, praticamente identica a debian
<fenix> glpiana: su debian l'installazione la faccio corettamente, ed e' tutto ok, poi quando riavvio ottengo lo stesso problema di ubuntu, ho l'underscore che lampeggia, subito dopo aver selezionato l'avvio (rescue mode, standard o altro)
<neramarea> c'è un'alternativa valida al plugin flash di adobe? mi crasha in continuazione. ho provato sia da repo che da sito, sia con firefox che con chromium...
<fenix> qualsiasi live che io metta su non parte
<fenix> glpiana: provero' con nomodeset
<fenix> grazie :)
<DD3my> ho un problema con il file .xml
<DD3my> non riesco a selezionarlo quando entro in cambia sfondo scrivania
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> non si usano le immagini come sfondo di solito?
<DD3my> glpiana, si hai detto bene di solito.. in pratia
<DD3my> crei con questo file .xlm crei un slideshow delle tue immagini preferite
<DD3my> in modo che ogni tot di tempo hai un immagine di desktop diverso
<glpiana> utile... lol
<DD3my> questo avviene senza l'utilizzo di programmi
<DD3my> punti di vista diversi, è utile perche non installi nessun programma nel pc
<DD3my> e soprattutto è una cosa che fa in automatico il computer
<glpiana> DD3my, certo punti di vista. il mio è che non vedo nessuna utilità nello sfondo che cambia. il mio sfondo di solito è coperto dai programmi che uso :)
<TaLaDo> uhmm pure il mio
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sarà che noi usiamo il pc invece di stare a guardare lo sfondo che cambia :D
<glpiana> scusate, chiudo l'OT :)
<DD3my> glpiana, anche il mio desktop è coperto dai programmi, e come chi si installa conky nel pc per vedere la cpu e tutte queste cose..
<DD3my> glpiana, ah quasi dimenticavo, usare il pc significa saper fare anche questo non solo aprire i programmi e tenere la schermata del pc occupata.
<glpiana> azz, se l'è presa
<DD3my> glpiana, assolutamente no, come ti ho detto prima punti di vista diversi
<DD3my> ognuno ha una sua opinione
<ketty> ciao a tutti un aiuto.. ho kubuntu appena installato.. non riesco a vedere alcuni video..
<ketty> non capisco.. alcuni video riesco a vederli altri no.. su youtube
<ketty> utlizzo firefox
<ketty> nessuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> !flash | ketty
<ketty> non sono esperta
<ketty> cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> ketty, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<bau-> glpiana, ci sei? ieri avevo quel problema con il mouse e tastiera usb che dopo un pò non andavano, ho provato anche con unity 2d, ma mi dà ancora lo stesso problema, anche se un pò + raramente
<pippuccio76> Salve ho installato oracle java 7 ora vorrei farlo vedere a firefox/chromium ....
<jester-> pippuccio76: devi installare il java-sticass-plugin
<pippuccio76> Ho seguito la guida oracle e creato il collegamento simbolico ma firefox non lo vede....
<jester-> pippuccio76: come lo hai installato
<jester-> pippuccio76: deb?
<pippuccio76> no ho seguito una guida e ora ho in java -version :
<pippuccio76> java version "1.7.0_05"   Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_05-b05) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 23.1-b03, mixed mode)
<pippuccio76> Sembrerewbbe ok...
<pippuccio76> Ora devo farla vedere a firefox....
<jester-> pippuccio76:  da repo si installa il plugin, non so che guida hai seguito
<jester-> pippuccio76: il simlink dove lo  hai creato
<pippuccio76> non volevo gli open ma quella oracle...
<jester-> pippuccio76: ci sono i ppa di ferram mi pare
<pippuccio76> in /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0/lib/i386
<jester-> pippuccio76: a quale file, non basta la directory e dove lo hai messo il simpink
<jester-> dovrebbe andare in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<pippuccio76> non in mozilla/plugin ?
<jester-> pippuccio76:  controlla in /usr/lib/firefox se c'è la cartella plugin e se è un simlink a /usr/lib/mozilla
<pippuccio76> in firefox c'è ma è vuota...
<pippuccio76> mentre in mozilla/plugins ho :
<pippuccio76> flashplugin-alternative.so            libtotem-cone-plugin.so libgnome-shell-browser-plugin.so       libtotem-gmp-plugin.so libnpjp2.so                            libtotem-mully-plugin.so librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<jester-> pippuccio76:  penso che serva un simlink in /usr/lib/firefox  che puna a /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0/lib/i386/ilfilejavaeseguibile.so
<jester-> con lo stesso nome del file
<pippuccio76> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins$ ls
<pippuccio76> libnpjp2.so
<jester-> pippuccio76: non ricordo il nome del file eseguibile
<pippuccio76> ma non va...
<pippuccio76> ln -s /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so
<jester-> pippuccio76: sempre che sia il file giusto
<pippuccio76> in che senso il file è sul sito oracle...
<jester-> pippuccio76: vai in /usr/lib/firefox-x.x /plugins/ col terminale
<jester-> e li fai il simolink a quelche è
<jester-> col nome del file che linki
<pippuccio76> c'è già : libnpjp2.so
<jester-> pippuccio76: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=513298
<marvin_> wue...mi è sparita la "barra delle applicazioni"?  cioè, c'è ma senza ora, volume ecc.
<mapreri> marvin_: versione di ubuntu? de?
<marvin_> 12.04
<jester-> marvin_: unity?
<marvin_> <jester->myunity dici?
<jester-> marvin_: gnome o unity
<marvin_> <jester->gnome
<jester-> marvin_: quello con la barra pirla a sinistra?
<jester-> !gnomereset | marvin_
<jester-> !unitys
<marvin_> <jester-> si quello con la barra pirla a sinistra
<jester-> !unityreset
<jester-> !unityreset | marvin_
<jester-> marvin_:  unity --reset nel terminale
<mapreri> jester-: non c'è ubot-it, se n'è andato alle 3 meno 10 -.-
<marvin_> <jester-> fatto, tornato tutto grossissimo :-)
<marvin_> bello
<jester-> marvin_: è tornato a default
<pippuccio76> Jester : ho aggiunto i repo ma firefox non vede il plugin e cerca icedtea senza trovarlo....
<marvin_> <jester-> si puo arrivare a meno di 32 px a qualche modo??
<jester-> pippuccio76: togli icdedtea e palle vari e poi vai in software center o sinapic e cerca sun-java, quindi installa il plugin e togli quelle che hai messo a mano
<jester-> marvin_: da ccsm
<jester-> minimo 32 pixel per le icone
<marvin_> ok
<marvin_> grazie
<jester-> marvin_:  fonts e temi installa gnome-tweak-tool
<marvin_> <jester> da software center?
<jester-> eh
<pippuccio76> In sc c' è molti sun-java ma non c'è plugin
<jester-> pippuccio76: non c'è sun-java6-plugin?
<marvin_> <jester> dicevi di installare gnome-tweak-tool
<pippuccio76> c'è client; core ;common file....ma non c'è plugin
<pippuccio76> oltretutto c'è di nuovo openjdk java 7 runtime .... forse perchè ho il restricted extra?
<jester-> pippuccio76: hai seguito la guida sel forum che ti ho lincato e tolto java che hai installato a mano?
<marvin_> <jester-> gnome tweak tool non è uguale a MyUnity
<pippuccio76> La guida che mi hai linkato , dopo i repo e gli update (che non mi ha installato niente perchè già installato ) parla di openjdk...
<jester-> pippuccio76: leggi bene
<jester-> e non dice di rimuover openjdk, hai fatto un risotto
<pippuccio76> ...ho fatto anche l'install, se vedi manca una r finale....
<pippuccio76> jester:Parli di questo ?default-jdk
<pippuccio76> sorri la faccina non era voluta
<jester-> pippuccio76: 1 togliere java installate a mano  da sito oracle, 2 disinstallare icedtea openjedk etc
<jester-> 3 aggiungere i ppa come da forum
<jester-> 4 installa o jvm o jdk
<pippuccio76> java installate le tolgo da synaptic?
<jester-> pippuccio76: se non le hai installate da deb in synaptic non risultano
<pippuccio76> Quindi da terminale?
<pippuccio76> C'è un comando per levare tutto ciò che sia java? Ho devo levare quello chje ho installato?
<jester-> pippuccio76: openjdk e icedtea hai i comandi nella guida forum, quelle che hai messo tu a sapere che hai fatto
<pippuccio76> Ho usato questa guida :
<pippuccio76> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<pippuccio76> Jester : se cancello la cartella usr/locol/java risolvo qualcosa?
<jester-> pippuccio76: hai una 32 0 64 bit
<pippuccio76> 32
<jester-> pippuccio76: hai installato sia jvm che jdk?
<pippuccio76> no pennso solo jdm
<pippuccio76> jvm ...
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jester->   fa vedere cosa risponde
<pippuccio76> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076575/
<jester-> pippuccio76: disinstalla le open
<jester-> pippuccio76:  sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Lorra> posso scrivere qui?
<Lorra> sì ^^!
<jester-> certo
<pippuccio76> Jester v:update-alternatives: errore: nessuna alternativa per javac.
<Lorra> qualcuno ha mai usato pycrypto?
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo update-alternatives --config javaws
<Lorra> Volevo seguire l'esempio di codice per crittografare un messaggio con AES
<jester-> pippuccio76: e  ls -la /etc/alternatives/java*
<Lorra> e all'inizio devo importare il nome Random dal modulo Crypto
<Lorra> from Crypto import Random
<Lorra> però Random non è un nome in Crypto
<jester-> !chat | Lorra
<ubot-it> Lorra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lorra> come faccio?
<pippuccio76> jester : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076579/
<Lorra> OK jester-
<jester-> pippuccio76: metti  a default 2
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo update-alternatives --config javaws   pigia 2 e poi enter
<pippuccio76> fatto
<jester-> pippuccio76: e  ls -la /etc/alternatives/java*
<pippuccio76> devo ancora togliere le open , da synaptic o sc?
<jester-> pippuccio76: sembra che hai installato solo le jdk
<jester-> quindi
<jester-> pippuccio76:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_04/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<pippuccio76> File già esistente
<bollitolg> ciao a tutti
<bollitolg> ho un problema
<jester-> pippuccio76:  sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<jester-> pippuccio76:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_04/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bollitolg> n mio amico ha un pc fisso con windows vista preinstallato..  mi ha chiesto se li mettevo su linux quindi dopo aver controllato i requisiti minimi ho messo su ubuntu 12.04... funzionava tutto per bene.. lui aveva grub dove decideva se avviare vista o ubuntu senza problemi... ora mi dice che quando lo avvia la macchina si accende con il classico beep ma il monitor da: no signal.. ha un monitor dell'acer P223W  http://www.google.it
<bollitolg> come fare??
<pippuccio76> Jester : file già esistente
<jester-> pippuccio76:  sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<jester-> se lo cancelli non esiste piu
<jester-> bollitolg: pc fisso?
<pippuccio76> Scusa ok ora
<bollitolg> si
<jester-> bollitolg: sa di scheda video andata o alloggiata male
<jester-> pippuccio76:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_04/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bollitolg> lo penso anchio
<jester-> pippuccio76: leva le open da synaptic
<bollitolg> come posso fare?
<bollitolg> c'e' un'altra soluzione?
<jester-> bollitolg: controllare avviando una live di ubuntu
<bollitolg> sai i suoi non sanno molto di pc e dire che deve cambiare la scheda video
<jester-> se fa ancora cosi è la scheda andata o installata male
<jester-> bollitolg: controlla le tubature che siano ben strette
<bollitolg> spero veramente che non sia la scheda video
<bollitolg> grazie comunque
<jester-> eh anche le schede video ogni tanto defungono
<bollitolg> proprio ora?
<jester-> bollitolg: comunque la prova del 9 è la live
<bollitolg> cosi la colpa cadra su di me
<pippuccio76> jester : problema  a togliere le open :
<pippuccio76> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076594/
<jester-> pippuccio76: cioè?
<pippuccio76> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076594/
<jester-> pippuccio76: che casso di coamando hai dato, sta installando
<jester-> pippuccio76: sta uando il ppa che hai aggiunto
<pippuccio76> sono andato in software center ho messo openjdk >rimuovi e via.-...
<jester-> eh è pirla se togli le open instlla le sun ma dovrebbe fare lo stesso lavoro che hai fatto tu a mano, quindi lascia finire
<pippuccio76> Finire cosa non lo leva....
<pippuccio76> no ha levato la 7 ora levo la 6....
<jester-> leva le open e mette le non open da ppa aggiuto il pirla
<pippuccio76> otra le ho levate tutte e due...
<jester-> pippuccio76: prova
<pippuccio76> anche runtime?
<jester-> pippuccio76: prova ff
<pippuccio76> Non va...
<jester-> pippuccio76: togli anche le 7 da sw poi cancella tutto dentro a /usr/òib/java e reinstalla da synaptic
<pippuccio76> C'era ancora icedtea.... ho tolto anche quello
<jester-> pippuccio76: riavvia
<kimal73> ciao a tutti. dovrei togliere la partizione con ubuntu sull'hd e lasciare solo windows. come si procede?
<pippuccio76> local/java o lib/java?^
<pippuccio76> in local o jvm in lib ho java il bin che avevo scaricato dalla guida e il tar.gz
<pippuccio76> local ho jvm
<jester-> pippuccio76: se hai levato le jvm togli anche da local
<pippuccio76> Riavvio a tra poco...
<pippuccio76> Jester al riavvio ho avuto la segnalazione di un problema a oracle....
<jester-> cioè?
<jester-> pippuccio76: reinstalla da sw le sun
<jester-> o da terminale come da forum
<jester-> pippuccio76: levale prima e metti le jvm
<pippuccio76> Sul forum parla di open o di pacchetto  default-jdk
<jester-> pippuccio76: usa synaptic se non ce l'hai installalo
<jester-> sw è pirla
<pippuccio76> Sun  non ha + java....
<pippuccio76> CCosa installo
<pippuccio76> ?
<pippuccio76> Jester su synaptic ho ancora icedtea -jre-.... levo anche questo?
<pippuccio76> Jester quando levo qualcosa ho ancora problemi con il pacchetto di prima....
<fedix> salve ragazzi, ho un problema al boot con ubuntu. Uso nomodeset come opzioni di avvio per la scheda video. Ubuntu si avvia normalmente quando lo arresto dal sistema, quando lo riavvio o arresto fisicamente con i tasti. Il boot fallisce (a volte) solo quando lo riavvio dal menu
<fedix> Si blocca in punti diversi e non sempre nello stesso e quando si blocca i led sulla tastiera caps lock e scroll lock lampeggiano in sincronia
<pippuccio76> Jester : cosa installo?
<pippuccio76> hJester : ho sempre lo stesso problema E: oracle-java7-installer: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di pre-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<fedix> non ho proprio idea di cosa possa essere, e' possibile avere dei log al boot?
<fedix> e perche' da problemi solo con il riavvio tramite software?
<cristian_c> fedix, ci dovrebbe essere un log relativo al boot
<cristian_c> guarda sul wiki la pagina relativa ai registri
<fedix> cristian_c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925  in BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes in /etc/default/bootlogd
<fedix> ma al riavvio non ci sono log li dentro, inoltre se fallisce l'avvio, devo riavviare e quando riavvio e parte i nuovi log sostituiscono quelli vecchi dove si trova il possibile problema
<fedix> provo a riavviare
<bollitolg> ciao a tutti
<bollitolg> ho un problema
<bollitolg> un mio amico ha un pc fisso con windows vista preinstallato..  mi ha chiesto se li mettevo su linux quindi dopo aver controllato i requisiti minimi ho messo su ubuntu 12.04... funzionava tutto per bene.. lui aveva grub dove decideva se avviare vista o ubuntu senza problemi... ora mi dice che quando lo avvia la macchina si accende con il classico beep ma il monitor da: no signal.. ha un monitor dell'acer P223W
<bollitolg> vi prego non ditemi che devo cambiare la scheda video se no vado nei casini piu grandi
<bollitolg> c'e' qualcuno?
<Matt_91> bollitolg: ha provato a spegnere e a riaccendere il monitor o a staccare e riattaccare i cavi del monitor?
<bollitolg> no non credo ci abbia provato
<bollitolg> se non fosse quello?
<bollitolg> help meeeeeee
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> potete darmi un'opinione sulla disto ubuntu 12.04?
<kaurubuntu> non c'è nessuno...
<kaurubuntu> in chat
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi potete darmi un'opinione sulla disto ubuntu 12.04?
<kaurubuntu> attualmente uso la 11.04 per via dell' interfaccia classica
<kaurubuntu> che preferisco alla unity
<kaurubuntu> che mi dite a riguardo?
<nannes> kaurubuntu: Se il problema è solo l'interfaccia, non preoccuparti, si può cambiare
<kimal73> ragazzi datemi una mano sto uscendo pazzo da oggi pomeriggio, vorrei riprestinare l'MBR sul netbook ma non ci riesco. non ho capito come si fa
<kaurubuntu> ok ma tu l'hai provata la 12.04 cosa puoi dirmi in linea di massima
<kaurubuntu> cosa è stato implementato?
<kaurubuntu> mi sbrigo prima a cercare info su google...
<nannes> !bootrepair | kimal73
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bootrepair'
<kimal73> nannes: ho risolto da windows
<kimal73> grazie
<samuel> buonasera, ho installato kubuntu 12.04 sul mio computer, ho scaricato da moun software center thunderbird, ma da li è disponibile solo in lingua inglese, lo vorrei in italiano. ho già scaricato il file .tar.bz2 dal sito ufficiale, ma non so come installarlo
<loscaltroarciere> samuel controlla che nel software center ci deve essere il pacchettino per la localizzazione in lingua italiana.
<loscaltroarciere> Basta che scrivi thunderbird-it e te lo trova oppure trovalo nel gestore pacchetti.
<nannes> samuel: Niente tar.bz2, va bene quello. Devi solo scaricare la traduzione
<samuel> sto provando, ora devo riavviare un attimo
<samuel_> grazie, ho risolto scaricando il pacchetto di traduzione thunderbird-it da gestore di pacchetti moun
<nannes> samuel_: Sei tu che avevi problemi con gli account di posta tin.it da dsl infostrada?
<samuel_> no :)
<ketty> ciao chi mi aiuta? ho appena installato kubuntu e non riesco a vedere i video.. da youtube.. alcuni si altri no... (premetto.. ho appena installato.. quindi non lo conosco..)
<ketty> c'è nessuno?
<nannes> ketty: uname -m (da terminale)
<ketty> ok
<ketty> mi esce i686
<Serpico> cioa
<nannes> ketty: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'
<ado> ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ado> cos faccio?
<nannes> ado: sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<ado> fatto
<ado> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> ado: anche questo
<nannes> sudo lshw
<nannes> Metti tutti in pastebin
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077095/
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077100/
<nannes> ado: ok, ora sto comando poi riprovi
<nannes> (comunque è colpa di un bug di adobe flashplayer, che con CPU vecchiotte come la tua ha dei problemi
<ado> ma è strano perchè quando avevo ubuntu.. installando chrome.. potevo vedere i video..
<ado> piu' in avanti cambio il pc... per ora.. tengo questo..
<nannes> ado: perchè avevi una versione di flashplayer leggermente più vecchia! ;)
<nannes> no no tranquillo, si può risolvere
<ado> ah ok
<ado> ora cosa si puo' fare?
<ado> bene
<ado> ?
<nannes> mkdir ~/temp/ && cd ~/temp/;wget http://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz;tar -xf *;sudo cp lib*.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<ado> ci sei?
<ado> che faccio?? copio incollo  tutto?
<nannes> ado: Incolla tutto insieme in un comando ↑ è uno solo
<nannes> si, tutto.. poi incolla su pastebin quando finisce
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077118/
<nannes> ado: ok, riprova con firefox ora
<Carlin0> a me sembra che non abbia copiato tutto
<ado> ok.. chiudo e riapro.. ma non c'+ qui una chat come ubuntu.. io usavo xchat..
<nannes> Carlin0: sembra, ma credo di si. I comandi seguenti non danno nessun output.
<Carlin0> nannes, ma guarda la 1° riga del pastebin dove ha incollato
<Carlin0> ne manca un pezzo (imho)
<nannes> Carlin0: Infatti c'è tutto
<nannes> No non manca nulla
<Carlin0> azz.... vero andava fuori schermo lol
<nannes> (e il fatto che non torni, vuol dire che ha funziato mi sa)
<Carlin0> questo e quello/a dell'altra sera con jester ...
<mapreri> e cosa avrà mai voluto dire con "ma non c'+ qui una chat come ubuntu.. io usavo xchat.."
<Carlin0> che ora è su kde
<Carlin0> basta che installa kvirc
<mapreri> Carlin0: e cosa c'entra con le chat?? xchat gira benissimo sotto kde -.-
<nannes> già ^
<Carlin0> a si ?
<nannes> è che usa linux da poco
<nannes> non sapeva
<mapreri> Carlin0: sure :)
<Carlin0> buh ... forse intende che su ubuntu era installato di default
<nannes> crede che kubuntu e ubuntu siano mondi paralleli, ma sono la stessa cosa
<ado> sembra tutto ok..
<ado> nannes
<ado> uno lo abbiamo sistemato..
<nannes> ado: c'è un altro comando da fare
<nannes> rm -r ~/temp/
<mapreri> ado: cosa intendevi con quella frase sulle chat?
<ado> ora mi manca qualcos'altro.. tipppo: posta.. aggiornamenti eeed installazione periferiche..
<ado> nel senso uno come problema..
<ado> non riuscivo a vedere i video.. quindi abbiam sistemato con aiuto di nannes un problema..
<ado> ah ok.. altro comando.. lo faccio..
<ado> fatto.. ma non ho visto nulla sul terminale..
<mapreri> ado: è normale
<mapreri> ado: hai cancellato una directory che doveva servire alla sola soluzione del problema. non dà output
<ado> ah ok.. grazie..
<ado> ora cerco di sistemare lee mail.. con ubuntu non mi scaricava tin.. utilizzando infotrada..
<mapreri> tin che roba è?? è tipo libero che non te lo fa scaricare se non sei connesso da rete wind/infostrada??
<ado> tin.it.. appartiene a telecom...
<ado> si tipo linero..
<ado> libero.
<ado> bravo
<Carlin0> credo siano blocchi dell'ISP
<mapreri> ado: io non lo so, ma sei sicuro che magari non ti blocchino l'accesso se non sei connesso da una loro rete?? imho è una stronzata, però non è risolvibile (facilmente, perlomeno)
<nannes> Esatto. Per risolvere quello, devi per forza appoggiarti a servizi esterni
<nannes> esatto è riferito a Carlin0
<Carlin0> lo so perchè sono cliente infostrada ...
<ado> si vi spiego.. con xp.. utilizzavo thunderbrd.. e webmail e freepops.. e con questi due potevo scaricare la posta di altri con abbonamento infostrada..vorrei fare lo stesso con kubuntu
<Carlin0> ado, cmq xchat non è installata di default ma nulla ti vieta di iinstallarla tu
<ado> ok
<Carlin0> ado, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=525597&p=4097252&hilit=freepops+risolto#p4097252
<nannes> naa che brutta soluzione con wine
<nannes> cerchiamo prima se è possibile sena
<nannes> *senza
<Carlin0> altro risultato :P http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=509317&p=3976267&hilit=freepops+risolto#p3976267 sinceramente non l'avevo nemmeno letto ahahhah
<ado> ora cerco di copiare ed incollare il profilo da  xp a kubuntu.. ma non so ddove inserirlo.. leggendo sul forum devo trovare .thunderbird... ma non so dove
<mapreri> ado: .thunderbird lo puoi vedere premendo ctrl+a quando sei nella tua home
<nannes> ado: Prima di quel procedimento con freepops, prova l'estensione webmail di thunderbird
<nannes> è una cosa più pulita
<ado> ma posso copiare il profilo per importare tutto da tb di xp a tb di kubu?
<nannes> ado: Credo proprio di si, se esporti la configurazione di Thunderbird di Windows
<nannes> quel file sarà compatibilissimo con quello di ubuntu
<nannes> quindi sarà anche Importabile
<nannes> Comunque prima di freepops usa webmail
<ado> si lo so.. ho già fatto prima con ubuntu.. ora lo devo fare con kubuntu
<Carlin0> però scusa una cosa → ado> ora cerco di sistemare lee mail.. con ubuntu non mi scaricava tin.. utilizzando infotrada..
<Carlin0> io sapevo che i problemi erano a inviare non a ricevere
<nannes> Carlin0: Si prima era così
<nannes> ora anche in ricezione
<Carlin0> che scassa @@ che sono lol
<mapreri> Carlin0: xchat non è preinstallato in ubuntu... :\
<ado> infatti non ricevo.. ora ho provato a copiare la cartella profilo.. ma mi dice che non posso copiarla..
<Carlin0> mapreri, lui usa kubuntu
<ado> mi da accesso negato
<mapreri> Carlin0: sì, l'ho capito, ma dicevi che magari pensava che in siccome in ubu era preinstallato, in kubu non ci fosse...
<ado> impossibile scrivere su /etc/thunderbird
<ado> vado a dormire.. non riesco.. ho sonno.. alla prox e grazie..
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con java , devo installarer la versione non open per fare una prova su di un sito che la richiede, ho provato a mettere la 7 avendo grossi problemi (non riesco a rimuovere oracle-jdk7-installer) ora ho installato la 6.31 ma firefox non la vede....
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-06
<hallino1> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<arkan> ciao
<Satanasso> Buona giornata a tutti :P
<Satanasso> avrei bisogno di un paio di dritte sulla home dir di apache se qualcuno è disponibile :)
<Satanasso> nello specifico non riesco a cambiare tale dir, anzi dopo svariati tentatiti non mi funziona più nemmeno quella di dafault :(
<giordano> salve a tuttti, mi succede una cosa strana con firefox non riesco a vedere tutti i video su internet
<giordano> firefox ha dei problemi con ivideo?
<giordano> mi sa che il problema è su moonlight
<palimmo> ciao. ho problemi con una tastiera usb che funziona "saltuariamente". Qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi un attimo? Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04d9:1503 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. Shortboard Lefty
<palimmo> tastiera USB Hama SL640; ubuntu 12.04
<giordano> prima di ogni cosa hai pesato di dare una soffiata per togliere un po si sporcizia?
<palimmo> certo @giordano: l'ho acquistata solo pochi giorni fa
<giordano> ok, che problemi di preciso ti da
<HoldenC> palimmo, hai controllato se alla fine del comando 'dmesg' noti messaggi relativi ad usb/tastiera?
<palimmo> allora... sullo stesso laptop, su Win7, funziona. Su ubuntu 1 volta su 10.
<palimmo> guardo subito HoldenC
<palimmo> mi pare di no http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1077869/
<palimmo> la tastiera ogni tanto funziona (perfettamente, anche i media keys!)
<palimmo> ma raramente
<HoldenC> palimmo, vedo delle disconnessioni di qualche dispositivo usb, probabilmente proprio la tastiera
<HoldenC> magari assicurati che il connettore usb faccia ben contatto
<HoldenC> o prova un'altra porta
<palimmo> avevo appena tolto il mouse sperando di non creare confusione.. può essere?
<palimmo> riguardo GRUB, anche in esso funziona ogni tanto si ed ogni tanto no (ed ho controllato il legacy support: non c'é la voce nel mio BIOS). Ma questo mi interessa meno. Voglio che funzioni in Ubuntu
<palimmo> HoldenC , provo sempre porte diverse.. ma non credo ciò sia il nocciolo del problema
<HoldenC> si, il mouse vedo che l'hai connesso e poi disconnesso
<palimmo> quello che mi pare interessante è che ogni tanto funzioni.. quindi i "driver" vengono usati correttamente. Ma come posso accertarmi che ciò avvenga sempre?
<HoldenC> se non e' quello puo' essere che questa tastiera sia difettosa oppure ha un controller poco compatibile
<HoldenC> per quanto riguarda i driver tutte le tastiere usb usano lo stesso driver, e' un driver generico per tutta la classe di periferiche
<HoldenC> quindi in teoria dovrebbe andare con tutte le tastiere
<palimmo> la tastiera funziona bene su win7 e vista. su ubuntu saltuariamente.
<palimmo> cos'altro potrebbe essere?
<HoldenC> fai una cosa... disconnettila, e poi riconnettila e pastami il dmesg
<palimmo> ecco..ora l'ho riagganciata e funzione. sto scrivendo con essa!!
<palimmo> ecco dmesg
<HoldenC> aspetta 10 secondi tra disconessione/riconnessione
<palimmo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1077873/
<HoldenC> sembra riconoscerla senza problemi
<palimmo> appunto.. ma ciò avviene saltuariamente.
<palimmo> possibile che a livello di caricamento driver, al momento opportuno, ci sia un errore?
<HoldenC> non saprei, o e' un problema con il driver del kernel o questa tastiera e' differente dalle alte e presenta questo problema... sarebbe interessante provare con una altro pc o versione di ubuntu
<palimmo> insomma.. in windows stacco e riattacco e funziona sempre... su ubuntu no
<palimmo> si si ho provato anche con laptop della mia ragazza, che ha win vista e ubuntu 10.04. stesso scenario
<palimmo> su vista funziona tranquillamente, su ubuntu quando vuole..
<HoldenC> strano, credo che hai trovato una delle poche tastiere che da' problemi
<palimmo> argh..
<HoldenC> probabilmente se uno segnala il problema lo risolverebbero anche...
<palimmo> non ti salta in mente nient'altro che possa essere utile (nel frattempo, comunque, incomincio con il ringraziarti)
<HoldenC> a dir la verita' no, anche se non sono un esperto di tastiere. ultimamente ne ho preso una logitech usb e non mi ha dato nessun problema, collegata, funziona
<palimmo> mmm se volessi segnalare un bug, quale è il pacchetto in questione?
<HoldenC> hmm, bella domanda, credo sia il kernel direttamente
<HoldenC> hai provato a cercare su google con l'id della periferica?
<HoldenC> inoltre, se l'hai presa di recente magari puoi cambiarla?
<palimmo> e con che scusa?
<palimmo> cioè.. la tastiera funziona...
<HoldenC> con un'altra qualsiasi... la probabilita' che becchi due tastiere di fila non "compatibili" con ubuntu e' molto bassa
<palimmo> e saranno disposti a cambiarla? comunque l'ho comprata lunedì
<HoldenC> credo che hai 8 giorni per legge
<vlt> Ciao. (OT:) Come si dice 9.5 in italiano? "nove (...) nove"
<vlt> scusa, 9.9
<palimmo> bah... speriamo!
<palimmo> grazie buona giornata
<HoldenC> !chat | vlt
<ubot-it> vlt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TaLaDo> vlt, ?
<vlt> HoldenC: grazie
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04: dopo poco tempo dall'avvio di ubuntu il mouse e/o la tastiera usb smettono di funzionare, anche se li riattacco e devo sempre riavviare, cosa posso fare?
<palimmo> bau.. quasi quasi abbbiamo lo stesso problema..ahah
<giulia27> ciao. Ho un software in qt4 da tradurre dall'inglese all'italiano. Esiste un salotto dove si può parlare di qesti problemi di traduzione ?
<HoldenC> giulia27, credo ci fosse un canale per i traduttori...
<giulia27> non loso Holden
<HoldenC> magari controlla sul wiki
<giulia27> non ne ho la più pallida idea
<giulia27> sono sulla doc francese, ma non ci trovo niente
<giulia27> accipichia !!
<Steeler> giulia27, forse ubuntutrad
<Steeler> giulia27, #ubuntu-it-trad
<giulia27> grazie steeler
<leonixyz> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<eratostene> ragazzi sto cercando di installare il plugin flash nonfree ma non ci riesco, non riesco ad aggiungere il repositoire correttamente, mi potreste aiutare?????
<eratostene> sto provando a installare questo comando: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras faccio bene???
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04: dopo poco tempo dall'avvio di ubuntu il mouse e/o la tastiera usb smettono di funzionare, anche se li riattacco e devo sempre riavviare, cosa posso fare?
<eratostene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078023/ ragazzi ho provato a installare l'ultima versine di java, mail sistema ha riscontrato un errore, ho cercato di rimediare seguendo una guida trovata online ma non è che ci capisca molto, potreste aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> eratostene, da dove l'hai presa?
<eratostene> qui la risposta all'autoremove, official repo, almeno credo cristian_c
<eratostene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078032/
<filo1234> java non è in nessun repo ufficiale
<OverMe> 302 Moved Temporarily
<OverMe> è stato spostato
<eratostene> caro cristian_c sono riuscito a rimuovere oracle-java7-installer con questi comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078040/ come faccio a installare java?????
<cristian_c> eratostene, che cosa devi fare precisamente con java?
<eratostene> credo mi serva per visualizzare alcuni tipi di animazione, o no?
<cristian_c> eratostene, non so cosa devi farci, quali animazioni?
<eratostene> quelle varie che si trovano in internet... vorrei visualizzarle
<cristian_c> eratostene, ahhhh, e non ti basta installare il plugin? ;)
<eratostene> ah
<eratostene> cristian_c, come faccio
<eratostene> ???
<cristian_c> eratostene, apri synaptic e installa icedtea-plugin, molto semplice
<eratostene> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Neofita> Ciao!
<Neofita> Sto installando Ubuntu 12.04 e mi si blocca.. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Neofita> C'è nessuno?
<glpiana> Neofita, ti si blocca a che punto dell'installazione di preciso?
<Neofita> Ciao Glpiana, mi si blocca quanto chiede la selezione della città..
<Neofita> o meglio non è che si blocca.. chiude da solo la finestra e il programma di installazione..
<glpiana> Neofita, da dove hai presi l'immagine iso?
<glpiana> *preso
<Neofita> direttamente dal sito di ubuntu-it e installati su chiavetta..
<glpiana> Neofita, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di creare la chiavetta?
<glpiana> !md5sum | Neofita
<ubot-it> Neofita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Neofita> no! ora controllo..
<Neofita> l'immagine è corretta!
<glpiana> Neofita, allora prova ad avviare la usb e a scegliere di provare ubuntu
<glpiana> Neofita, da lì apri un terminale e scrivi: ubiquity           cosa che dovrebbe fare partire l'installazione. al momento in cui il programma si chiude, controlla che errore appare nel terminale
<glpiana> senza ulteriori indicazioni mi è impossibile dirti qualcosa relativo al problema che incontri
<colla> come posso vedere le partizioni da terminale?
<OverMe> sudo parted -l
<OverMe> o sudo fdisk -l
<colla> OverMe: come faccio a capire se una delle partizioni winzozz?
<jester-> sera
<OverMe> colla, in base al tipo di partizione, di solito fat o ntfs
<nannes> Hey hey hey
<nannes> Problemino insapettato
<nannes> Usavo la live di Kubuntu per testare un pc
<nannes> ho installato un paio di pacchetti, riavviato e.....
<nannes> ora MI CHIEDE UNA PASSWORD   O.o
<nannes> E' un'installazione su usb..... mi sta chiedendo user e psw al login.... Che diavolo gli metto? :/
<nannes> ovviamente io non ho settato nulla a proposito... son bloccato con la schermata di login
<Fabio_> Ciao a tutti!!
<Fabio_> Ho dei problemi ad installare la 12.04, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Fabio_> ....c'è nessuno online?
<Fabio_> Ciao! Qualcuno può darmi una mano con l'installazione della 12.04? La finestra di installazione si chiude improvvisamente da sola.....
<Fabio_> C'è nessuno??
<mapreri> Fabio_: md5 corretto?
<Fabio_> si!
<Fabio_> Faccio partire l'installazione, seleziono la lingua, l'hard disk e la finestra si chiude quando mi chiede di selezionare la città, senza darmi nessun messaggio di errore.
<nannes> Fabio_: Prendi la versione alternate e tagli il pene al toro
<nannes> (o forse era la testa?)
<nannes> Comunque io ho risolto
<nannes> Se dovesse servire, l'accesso di default della live kubuntu è questo:
<nannes> user: kubuntu
<nannes> password:  [Vuota]
<nannes> KDE non si avviava solo perchè avevo esaurito lo spazio :o)
<Fabio_> Ottimo grazie! L'alternate è quella da scaricare in torrent?
<tre5> salve
<mapreri> tre5:
<mapreri> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tre5> ciao
<tre5> grazie
<nitro282> ciao a tutti
<nitro282> lo schermo e impazzito
<nitro282> come se avessi il tasto TAB bloccato
<nitro282> continua a spostarsi di finestra
<nitro282> suggerimenti?
<MrCubalibre> ciao a tutti
<tre5> nitro282, nel frattempo è migliorato qualche cosa? vedo che nessuno ha risposto, io posso solo suggerirti di controllare la funzinalità del manager delle finestre. non sono un esperto.
<Satanasso> buonasera :)
<loscaltroarciere> ragà una domanda, ho aggiunto il ppa ufficiale di chromium, ramo stable, ma noto che chromium è ancora fermo alla versione 18. come mai?
<Satanasso> avrei bisogno di un paio di piccole dritte su apche, riguardo la home dir. qualcuno ne capisce^
<mapreri> Satanasso, apache lo conosco!
<Satanasso> :)
<Satanasso> bene
<mapreri> Solo sono dal cel, quindi andrò a memoria+google, no verifiche...
<Satanasso> figurati, grazie in anticipo
<Satanasso> devo solo spostare la home dire nella di dove ho tutti i siti sviluppati
<Satanasso> all'inizio era /var/www
<mapreri> Per l'arciere linki il ppa? Anche nella forma ppa:....
<Satanasso> devo portarla in /home/user/www
<mapreri> Gli altri con gli altri problemi di schermo non li so aiutare io :(
<loscaltroarciere> mapreri: ppa:chromium-daily/stable è quello ufficiale, non ho aggiunto repository di terze parti.
<mapreri> Satanasso, in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/00_default o quello che é, c'é la sezione relatica
<mapreri> Va al sito di default *:80 hai cye
<mapreri> Checkato lì?
<mapreri> Loscaltroarciere, nel ppa c'é la 18
<loscaltroarciere> mapreri: come mai sono fermi ancora alla 18? aggiorneranno si? :-)
<Satanasso> a dire il vero ho smanettato da quelle parti e no ho ottenuto nula se non di piantare anche il localhost su /var/www
<mapreri> Non credo ci siano aggiornamenti. Puoi controllare con "apt-cache policy chromium se stai usando la versoo
<mapreri> Versione del ppa. Quella installata é segnata da una serie di *
<mapreri> Arciere, c'é una 18 anche nel ppa beta...
<mapreri> E anche nella daily, aggiornato a 13 settimane fa... Sembra abbandonato :/
<loscaltroarciere> mapreri ma quindi il ppa stable che ho inserito non serve ad una cippa? come faccio a sapere se è in vita oppure  no?
<Satanasso> al riavvio di apache mi dice che: waiting Warning: DocumentRoot [/etc/www] does not exist
<Satanasso> :(
<mapreri> Satanasso. Forse ti conviene ripartire dalla conf di default... "sudo apt-get purge apache2;sudo apt-get install apache2" altrimenti posta in paste.ubuntu.com /etc/apache2/apache2.conf e sists-enabled/00_default e ogni altro file che hai modiicato. Se hai bisogno di direttive/moduli particolari per i tuoi siti ricordateli. Prima però checka che l'utente www-data possa accedere ai siti, dagli un chmod o un chown
<mapreri> C'é anche una direttiva DocumentRoot in apache2.conf
<Satanasso> si ho toccaro pure quella
<Satanasso> toccato
<pdor> ciao ho copiato la partizione di sistema con gparted e l'ho rimessa al suo posto...ho sistemato fstab ho montato tutto su home ma ora mi dice che il disco fisso e' pieno e non basta mettere a 0 i blocchi riservati...
<mapreri> Satanasso, ma hai cancellato /var/www? Lasciagliela...
<Satanasso> no, non l'ho cancellata perciò son sorpreso
<loscaltroarciere> mapreri ho dato quel comando che mi hai indicato ma da questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078710/
<hallino1> Qualche problema riguardo il web lol?
<dod> pdor lavori da live e togli tutto  quello che puoi.
<mapreri> Loscaltroarciere (vorrei esserlo anch'io -.-), come vedi qui https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable é aggiornato il 1/05, comunque più aggiornato dei repo ufficiali.. Btw sembra fermo.
<Satanasso> questo lo 000-default sotto site-available http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078712/
<mapreri> pdor, e non c'é il disco pieno? Posta "df"
<mapreri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Satanasso> ho modificato anche il default sotto site-enable alla stessa maniera
<pdor> mapreri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078718/
<pdor> 15 giga pieni mi sembra troppo e non mi sembrava che stesse per riempirsi, ma ho fatto dei bei casini eh? anhce son sudo thunar...ma non lo faccio piu:)
<Satanasso> questo apache2.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078719/
<pdor> si possono mettere a 0 i blocchi riservati per gdt o giu di li?
<Satanasso> so solo che nella precedente release avevo cambiato giusto una dir nel conf e tutto era perfetto porco cane!
<mapreri> Satanasso, cancella quella sezione che hai aggiunto e cambia DocumentRoot in quel file e mettici /home/ecc
<mapreri> Senno anche lasciagliela la sezione, però devi cambiar DocumentRoot
<Satanasso> mapreri non ho aggiunto sezioni ho modificato dove c'era /var/www nella mia dir
<Satanasso> ma dici nel conf o nel default
<pdor> torno
<mapreri> Però devi dare i permessi giusti. Cambia a 775 /home/satana e /home/satana/www e aggiungi www-data al gruppo satana (sudo adduser www-data satana), almeno quello che farei io, ma perché non tieni /var/www?
<Satanasso> per tradizione ho sempre tenuto i siti li
<Satanasso> e poi avendo cambiato tutto ora non funza nemmeno quella dir
<Satanasso> :)
<pdor> mapreri:  puoi farci qualcosa?
<Satanasso> cambiato nulla temo
<loscaltroarciere> mapreri: ho trovato una risposta su chromium: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159483/what-happened-to-the-ubuntu-chromium-project :-)
<Satanasso> non capisco perche dice al riavvio di apache che la dit /var/www non esiste quando esiste invece!
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> ragazzi ho acquistato un modem tim onda pn51t(leggesi zte MSM MF627/MF628/MF628+/MF636+) ma siccome mi si è rotta la scheda wifi devo farlo funzionarevia usb come posso?
<luca000> ciao a tutti
<luca000> una info: sto per reinstallare e ho già le 4 partizioni fatte dentro quella estesa [/boot] [/swap] [/] [/home]. vedevo da gestore dischi che non hanno etichetta, la metto ora che reinstallo o non serve a niente e va bene così?
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> come che si faceva
<esulu> per far venire in barra in alto a destra icona di netwrok-manager
<esulu> in ubuntu 12.04
<esulu> ?
<luca000> esulu ti è sparita l'icona di default?
<esulu> si mai fai conto che ho fatto un po di macello
<esulu> io
<esulu> comunque si quello
<esulu> ma aspetta un secondo
<FloodBotIt2> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> forse ho trovato la soluzione
<esulu> ho provato ad installare network-manager-gnome
<esulu> adesso vedo se funziona
<esulu> un cavolo
<esulu> non funziona hai qualche idea per caso luca000
<esulu> ?
<luca000> esulu non saprei
<esulu> luca000: vuoi sapere come si fa
<esulu> ?
<luca000> esulu leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=380204
<esulu> nm-applet --sm-disable
<luca000> esulu nm.applet e network manager sono in esecuzione?
<esulu> luca000: come ti dicevo ho risolto
<esulu> ho inserito nello script network-manager in /etc/init.d/
<esulu> nm-applet --sm-disable &&
<esulu> e il gioco fatto
<hallino1> !invio | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<luca000> esulu bene :)
<esulu> hallino1: a quest'ora di notte devi rompere anche tu ;-) non basta il bot ci metti anche tu
<hallino1> esulu, E' la vita
<luca000> scusatemi, un semplice si o no e tolgo il disturbo: etichette per le partizioni di sistema SI/NO?
<esulu> no è una tua rottura mi sa mi hai mai visto durante il giorno scrivere in chan no. Anche perche durante il giorno ovviamente il chan va usato per dare supporto agli utenti e sono daccordo con tutte le regole. Ma caspiterina a quest'ora che tutti stanno dormire rompere le scatole è un po eccessivo non credi!
<esulu> luca000: ma che cosa vuoi fare!
<hallino1> esulu, non ho assolutamente intenzione di rompere quelle cose anzi, sono per il pieno supporto.. Ma fatto sta che o di giorno o di mattina o di notte o in qualsiasi momento tu voglia, le regole sono sempre vigenti.. Presenti o non presenti se le regole ci sono è perchè vanno sempre rispettate
<hallino1> esulu, se è come dici tu, come mai il bot prima ti ha avvertito che stavi floddando?
<luca000> esulu reinstallo sulle 4 partizioni già esistenti ma senza etichetta ( [/boot] [/swap] [/] [/home] )
<luca000> ?
<esulu> ma stai facendo una nuova installazione giusto!
<esulu> hallino1: dai al posto di fare il polizioto prova a dare una mano a luca000 vala
<luca000> esulu nella reinstallazione le etichette le metto o sono superflue?
<luca000> esulu si, ma ci sono già le 4 partizioni di quella vecchia senza etichette
<esulu> ma se i dati non ti servono della vecchia installazione
<hallino1> esulu, lo farei volentieri ma non me ne intendo molto in questo campo.. Se mi parli di web, ti so rispondere
<esulu> non complicarti la vita , prova ad rinstallare , e fidati che durante installazione fa tutto automaticamente senza che impazisci
<esulu> Quindi ne sai di web!SAi che la parola web è vasta.Da come mi hai detto io presumo che tu sappia tutto di web
<esulu> luca000: non so se ho reso idea.
<luca000> esulu non in automatico no. ho un dual boot e le partizioni di backup. faccio alla vecchia maniera le cancello a mano e le ricreo con le etichette e vedo che succede
<esulu> prova io sono qui comunque se posso essere utile
<luca000> esulu grazie, casomai torno. ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-07
<pdor> ciao il mio hd risulta pieno ma l'analizzatore del disco mi dice che la cartella home e'  116gb, mentre invece sara' 15gb...e ho gia  tolto i blocchi riservati
<eratostene> ragazzi ho alcuni problemi con oracle java7, ho provato a installarlo ma ad operazione conclusa risulta non installato correttamente, siccome non so cosa farmene ho deciso a disinstallarlo con questo comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079320/ ma non so il motivo della risposta, qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi?
<pdor> ciao il mio hd risulta pieno ma l'analizzatore del disco mi dice che la cartella home e'  116gb, mentre invece sara' 15gb...e ho gia  tolto i blocchi riservati
<flashubuntu> ciao gente ubuntiana, mi sapreste dire come mai pur avendo usato un addon di flashplugin da firefox non riesco ugualmente a visionare ogni video di youtube e persino quando accedo al conto bancario non mi visualizza nulla? Supergrazie
<nicotano> salve
<pdor> problemi con apt-get udate qualcuno mi puo' aiutare per favore? stavolta non e' colpa mia credo:) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1079529/
<nicotano> pdor, devi modificare il file sources.list elimina i duplicati
<pdor> nicotano: dove si trova?
<nicotano> etc/apt/
<pdor> gli unici che si assomigliano sono questi deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<pdor> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<pdor> pensavo venissero meno righe sorry
<nicotano> pdor, metti tutto il contenuto del file in pastebin
<nicotano> !pastebin | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079543/
<nicotano> pdor, intanto commenta la riga 9 quella con i propoosed e fai update
<pdor> con apt o con il gestore aggiornamenti? e' diverso?
<nicotano> pdor, quello che hai postato è tutto ?, mi sembra che manchi roba
<pdor> no e' tutto spe
<pdor> nicotano:  confermo c'e' tutto
<nicotano> pdor,  solitamente il sources.list inizia con alcune righe commentate e  l'indicazione del media da cui si è installato esempio # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/
<pdor> nicotano: forse quello l'ho tolto...ma le righe commentate no
<pdor> tolto dasynaptic
<nicotano> pdor se hai aggiustato a modo tuo il sources.list  non hai che da relazionarti con il wiki dove hai uno schema standard vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<pdor> io ho installato gerix e altre cosette cosa terresti del mio sources list?
<pdor> non l'ho aggiustato a modo mio:) non manualmente di sicuro
<pdor> ho salvato la partizione e l'ho ricopiata dentro a gparted
<pdor> e poi ho ri messo a posto fstab...e messo tutti i mount automatici in home :)
<nicotano> i proposed io non li ho mai attivati, se vuoi andare sicuro copiati tutto quello che c'è nella pagina wiki, partner e backport e fai update dopo
<pdor> ok grazie
<nicotano> pdor,  e leggi nella pagina le 2 righe che riguardano i proposed
<pdor> ecco da apt o da gestiore aggiornamenti? e' la stessa cosa?
<pdor> si ho visto
<nicotano> sudo apt-get
<nicotano> esco
<pdor> adesso allora e' normale che non mi installa gli aggiornamenti proposti
<Tommaso> Salve a tutti
<Tommaso> Qualcuna sa come spostare la directory TMP di Firefox?
<Tommaso> la directory dei file temporanei
<Tommaso> Nessuno lo saprebbe fare?
<Tommaso> Qualcuna sa come spostare la directory TMP di Firefox?
<Tommaso> Proprio cambiargli ubicazione
<ado> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto..son passato da xp a kubuntu.. ho salvato la cartella profili di thunderbird ma ora non so dove metterla in kubuntu...
<ado> c'è qualcuno?
<ado> help
<ado> non c'è nessuno?????
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti
<flashubuntu> ciao gente ubuntiana, mi sapreste dire come mai pur avendo usato un addon di flashplugin da firefox non riesco ugualmente a visionare ogni video di youtube e persino quando accedo al conto bancario non mi visualizza nulla? Supergrazie
<jester-> flashubuntu: Ti serve un pc. PiU recente http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> Hai un coso antico e la retro compatibilità ha un limite
<flashubuntu> grazie manca anche a me SSE2
<jester->       Eh
<flashubuntu>  Si installa l'ultima versione funzionante, ovvero la 11.1.102.63, scaricabile da qui https://github.com/downloads/webgapps/f ... 386.tar.gz Aprite l'archivio ed estraete il file libflashplayer.so. Se non sapete dov'è installato il plugin sul vostro sistema, date da terminale  Codice: Seleziona tutto     locate libflashplayer.so
<flashubuntu> fatto non mi si apre pero' :(
<jester-> flashubuntu: Avevo provato e la TAR la scaricava
<flashubuntu> la tar l'ha scaricata ma non va dopo
<jester-> flashubuntu: Scompattala
<flashubuntu> cioe'?
<jester-> Entri nella cartella e dai il cp
<jester-> flashubuntu: Cliccala
<jester-> flashubuntu: Ti trovi una cartella
<flashubuntu> ok provo
<flashubuntu> mi dice non applications available quando vado sopra
<jester-> flashubuntu: apri con. File roller
<flashubuntu> e file roller dove lo trovo? devo fare sudo apt-get file roller?
<loscaltroarciere> flashubuntu non ti apre i siti che utilizzano il flash?
<jester-> flashubuntu: Hai gnome?
<jester-> loscaltroarciere: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<flashubuntu> si mi dice che si apre con share library ma non e' supportata
<jester-> In gnome c'è di serie
<loscaltroarciere> ah quindi problema hardware.
<jester-> flashubuntu: Cosa stai usando
<loscaltroarciere> pensavo che avesse installato gnash al posto di flash.
<jester-> loscaltroarciere: I ricambi per la topolino non li fanno piu
<flashubuntu> ho 11.10
<jester-> flashubuntu: Cerca file roller che se hai gnome c'è altrimenti lo installi o usi TAR xvfz file.tar.gz
<jester-> tar
<flashubuntu> file roller c'e' ma quando clicco sopra mi dice che si apre con share library ma share library non c'e'
<jester-> flashubuntu: Apri con e scegli
<flashubuntu> ok cosa scelgo?
<flashubuntu> c'e' una sfilza di possibilita'...
<jester-> flashubuntu: Gestore archivi file roller mi pare logico
<flashubuntu> file roller non c'e' li', c'e' mettendo cerca come aprire on line
<jester-> Apri file roller e poi apri il file
<jester-> flashubuntu: Dove ce l'hai la tar
<flashubuntu> nella cartella downloads
<jester-> flashubuntu: Apri terminale
<flashubuntu> ok
<jester-> E vai in download o scaricati che sia
<flashubuntu> se faccio cd/Downloads non va
<jester-> flashubuntu: Cd Download
<flashubuntu> Cd Download Cd: command not found
<jester-> cd
<flashubuntu> Cd Cd: command not found
<Aizram> O.où
<Aizram> cd minuscolo
<flashubuntu> ok
<flashubuntu> cd Downloads: command not found
<jester-> flashubuntu: copia il file nella home
<flashubuntu> ok
<flashubuntu> fatto
<flashubuntu> ora?
<flashubuntu> locate libflashplayer.so
<flashubuntu> idem non va
<jester-> flashubuntu: tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<flashubuntu>  tar xvfz file.tar.gz tar (child): file.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jester-> flashubuntu: File= nome del file in questione o prendi per il culo
<flashubuntu> ah ok, no non prendo per il culo fidati
<flashubuntu> ma devo mettere  tar xvfz file.libflashplayer.so oppure estrarlo prima?
<jester-> flashubuntu: tar xvfz filechehaicopiato
<jester-> Cosi lo estrae
<jester-> Poi
<flashubuntu> tar xvfz file.libflashplayer.so
<flashubuntu> tar (child): file.libflashplayer.so: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jester-> flashubuntu: Lol
<flashubuntu> ridi non sono cosi' bravo...
<jester-> flashubuntu: Che file che hai copiato dacscaricati in home
<flashubuntu> ho copiato la cartella completa non solo il tar
<jester-> Che cartella
<jester-> Si che trolli
<jester-> Se non trolli è preoccupante
<flashubuntu> ma scusa se non sono riuscito ad aprirla la cartella in download l'ho messa in home e ho lo stesso problema no?
<Matt_91> mi viene un sospetto, non è che il file è corrotto?
<jester-> flashubuntu: La cartella è gia in. Home in sostanza arrangiati a scopattare il file e copia libfkash dove ti iidica la guida for um
<flashubuntu> oppure devo estrarre il tar dalla cartella e metterlo in home?
<flashubuntu> una via piu' facile jester?
<jester-> Ma
<jester-> flashubuntu: Tornare a winzoz
<flashubuntu> jester a parte winzoz...
<jester-> Fa tutto lui
<flashubuntu> allora ho estratto in home la cartella su home
<flashubuntu> ora in home ho la cartella flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386
<jester-> flashubuntu: Home si intende lla tua cartella utente
<flashubuntu> aprendola ho usr e libflashplayer.so
<jester-> Copia .so come da guida
<flashubuntu> si ripeto, in home nella mia cartella utente (fin li' per fortuna ci ero arrivato) ho estratto la cartella e ho quanto sopra
<flashubuntu> in home ho la cartella flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386
<jester-> Codice: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<flashubuntu> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer cp: cannot stat `libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<jester-> Madu
<jester-> flashubuntu: tar xvfz sticass.tar.gz
<jester-> flashubuntu: cd sticass.386
<flashubuntu> al posto di sticass con le cartelle che ti ho detto avere quale metto?
<flashubuntu> ora in home ho la cartella flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386
<flashubuntu> faccio tar xvfz flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz?
<flashubuntu> jester alla faccia aiutarmi a meta' meglio non aiutare a questo punto...
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> sapete dirmi se ci sono rischi per linux con DnsChanger
<kaurubuntu> ?
<kaurubuntu> ne vaete sentito parlare?
<loscaltroarciere> kaurubuntu no, solo Windows e Mac ma con le dovute precauzioni non succede niente. :-)
<kaurubuntu> ho provveduto già a reperire un pò di materiale per l'occorrenza
<kaurubuntu> tra un url telecom per il test e tool per la rimozione
<kaurubuntu> avendo winzoz in dual...
<kaurubuntu> linux forever per la nostra salvezza!!!
<kaurubuntu> grazie comunque per la delucidazione
<dod> se hai windows esistono programmi per il test dei dns. ti fai i test, anche di velocita' di linea e scegli i dns migliori. poi li imposti nel router. e usi quelli sia da windows che da linux.
<cristian_c> oppure opendns
<kaurubuntu> mha io da tempo uso i dns che rilevo nel router per il mio provider
<kaurubuntu> quali sono questi programmi?
<kaurubuntu> mi sembra averne visionato qualcuno in passato
<kaurubuntu> rinfrescami un pò
<dod> francamente non ricordo. usa google.
<kaurubuntu> lo sto facendo
<dod> ma servono per non andare empiricamente a mano e provarli uno per uno facendo i ping. cosa sempre fattibile.
<dod> anche da linux.
<kaurubuntu> ma pensavo che nel frattempo potessi informarmi in maniera più immediata e diretta
<dod> quelli google sono molto quotati. funzionano bene.
<ui> Ciao, sto usando il Live CD e ho riempito tutto il file system che è in RAM, come posso estenderlo sullo swap?
<cristian_c> interessante domanda
<dod> creando un file di swap su hd?
<dod> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<kaurubuntu> Namebench?
<ui> Ho fatto una partizione di swap e montata con swapon. Compare se eseguo 'free' da terminale, tuttavia se scrivo qualche file sotto / continua ad avere il limite di 1,4 GB della RAM
<ui> che invece dovrebbe essere aumentato a ca. 3 GB dopo aver montato lo swap
<Carlin0> ui, la ram resta la ram e la swap è un'altra cosa
<ui> Non mi sono spiegato bene.
<dod> dns benchmark forse
<dod> no scusa ui
<cristian_c> Carlin0, gli serve una ram aggiuntiva (la swap)
<dod> kaurubuntu dns benchmark mi pare
<Carlin0> cristian_c, ma con free vedrai ram e swap separate mai insieme
<ui> Se scrivo 3 GB di dati sotto / Ubuntu mi dice che ho finito lo spazio.
<ui> Quindi mi chiedevo se è possibile aumentarlo con lo swap, dato che lo sto cmq eseguendo interamente in RAM.
<Carlin0> ui, e installare ?
<dod> se monti la swap non vedo perche' non la dovrebbe usare. quando riavvii perdi tutto.
<Carlin0> a parte che il live cd la swap la monta da solo
<kaurubuntu> ok grazie mille ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> vi auguro un buon weekend
<kaurubuntu> alla prossima
<dod> meglio se ti fai una usb con una partizione separata per i dati che usare un cd o dvd. e' molto piu' veloce. se puoi bootare da usb.
<ui> L'ha montata, infatti la vedo da 'free'. Però la dimensione di / resta uguale alla dimensione della RAM
<ui> o cmq un po' più piccola
<dod> root non la mette in swap. non puoi installare programmi aggiuntivi che occupino spazio in root.
<dod> una bella penna usb da 16 gb metti ubuntu in 6gb e il resto per i dati per dire. se puoi bootare da usb. se puoi installalo su hd.
<dod> cd non tiene neanche le impostazioni che cambi.
<ui> Ho capito, grazie.
<tpaper> Buongiorno gente. Ho un problema molto fastidioso, ho Kubuntu 12.04 e non riesco a riprodurre decentemente un banale file mp3 con Amarok, ovvero frequentemente entra in loop per e riproduce gli stessi ~0.5secondi per 4-5 volte.Con mplayer il problema si presenta ugualmente.
<tpaper> Non so nemmeno da dove iniziare a cercare. È un problema di codec o potrebbe essere anche la scheda audio che necessita di driver strani?
<loscaltroarciere> tpaper hai installato kubuntu con una connessione internet o senza per caso?
<tpaper> loscaltroarciere, mi sembra con connessione ma non ci giurerei. Ad ogni modo ho sempre eseguito regolarmente gli aggiornamenti (L'ultimo ~30 min fa)
<loscaltroarciere> tpaper allora vai in muon software center e installa il pacchetto kubuntu-restricted-extra.
<loscaltroarciere> Dopo puoi ascoltare mp3 e altri formati.
<tpaper> Ho aggiunto una s e sto installando :) Grazie, spero funzioni.
<tpaper> Uhm
<tpaper> Eppure avevo spuntato"Installa software di terze parti"
<tpaper> Vabbé
<loscaltroarciere> tpaper evidentemente non eri connesso perché con la connessione ti installa automaticamente i codec essenziali.
<loscaltroarciere> Comunque, fammi sapere se funziona con questo pacchetto. :-)
<Carlin0> io penso che se fosse un problema di codec non te lo riproduceva proprio
<tpaper> Carlin0, in effetti anche io la pensavo così
<tpaper> loscaltroarciere, Carlin0, ad ogni modo adesso *sembra* funzionare
<tpaper> Per ora nessun "loop", al massimo tonerò qui a rompere
<tpaper> Grazie loscaltroarciere :)
<loscaltroarciere> Prego. :-)
<lello> salve, non riesco ad installare la stampate qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<loscaltroarciere> Ciao lello. Che stampante è?
<lello> brothe mfc-795cw
<lello> brother mfc-795cw
<loscaltroarciere> Aspé lello sto dando un'occhiata sul web.
<loscaltroarciere> lello ci sei? Qui troverai sicuramente i driver pe la tua stampante: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<lello> grazie ora provo
<lello> ma quale devo usare della pagina??
<loscaltroarciere> Aspé lello..
<loscaltroarciere> lello, questi sono i driver per la tua stampante: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-795CW come vedi ci sono due pacchettini formato .deb però...
<loscaltroarciere> prima di installarli leggiti le due guide lpr driver e cupswrapper driver.
<lello> devo fare salva o apri dopo aver letto e accettato il contratto?
<loscaltroarciere> lello devi accettare e dopo salvi i due pacchettini sul desktop e dopo ti leggi quelle due guide che sono sotto il driver della tua stampante.
<loscaltroarciere> Ti leggi prima la guida lpr driver e dopo cupswrapper driver. Segui tutti i passaggi che ti indica e non puoi sbagliare.
<lello> ma in inglese?
<loscaltroarciere> lello purtroppo è solo in inglese ma se segui le procedure che ti indica non è difficile.
<lello> e la prima volta che uso ubunto e tante cose non le capisco
<lello> ho fatto salva ma non so dove le ha salvate, ho provato ad aprire le varie cartelle ma non capisco niente
<tpaper> loscaltroarciere, doh, loopa ancora
<tpaper> :(
<lello> ??????
<lello> ragazzi ma è possibile che per installare un stampante bisogna fare tutti sti giri?? nemmeno l'avessi rubata la stampante, era meglio windows
<Carlin0> tpaper, me pareva strano
<tpaper> Pfff
<tpaper> Se solo sapessi come fare userei il controller audio della scheda video
<tpaper> Il problema è che non ho un cavo hdmi
<tpaper> pfff
<tpaper> Carlin0, non so come, ma se chiudo Chrome funge.
<Carlin0> tpaper, so che chrome ha dei plugin suoi , può darsi che vadano in conflitto
<Carlin0> chrome dico non chromium
<tpaper> Pff
<neramarea> ...qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè diamine l'estensione Advanced Volume Mixer non funziona con gnome-shell 3.4.1???
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-08
<eratostene> ragazzi come faccio a visualizzare la mother board che monto nel portatile???????
<jester-> eratostene: sudo lshw
<eratostene> già fatto ma non ci capisco poi molto... jester-  se posto tutto su paste ubuntu mi potresti individuare il modello????
<jester-> eratostene: non mi pare che compaia il modello ma posta su aostebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eratostene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ jester-
<jester-> eratostene: è vuoto. leggi le istruzioni del bot
<eratostene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080805/ jester-
<eratostene> mi sono sbagliato...
<jester-> eratostene: è come quello che sto usando, che problema hai
<jester->  description: Motherboard
<jester->        product: 30D2
<jester->        vendor: Quanta
<jester->        physical id: 0
<jester->        version: 79.1D
<FloodBotIt2> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester->        serial: None
<jester-> è una quanta 30d2
<eratostene> ok grazie!!!! jester-
<jester-> eratostene: funza tutto con ubuntu sul dv6500
<eratostene> certo jester-.... vorrei installare il doppio avvio con windows xp, poichè non ho trovato il driver di alcune periferiche in ubuntu, ma purtroppo quando avvio il programma di installazione il cd  non vede l'hard disk.... sapresti individuare il motivo??????
<jester-> eratostene: hai gia installato ubuntu?
<jester-> se lo mette da solo il dualboot
<eratostene> si... vorrei adesso installare windows xp...
<jester-> eratostene: xp lo devi mettere sulla prima partizione o non va, poi installi linux
<eratostene> ok!!!! mi tocca formattare..... come dovrei farlo jester- ???
<jester-> eratostene: quante partizioni hai
<jester-> resstore esclusa
<eratostene> adesso ti invio il file di gparted
<jester-> Ìû
<eratostene> ci sono tre partizioni, nella prima ci ho installato linux, la seconda è vuota contavo di installarci win xp, mentre la terza è un hd di archivio... ok jester- ^
<eratostene> ?
<jester-> !imagebin | eratostene
<ubot-it> eratostene: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eratostene> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add questa è la situazione della mia partizione...
<jester-> eratostene: incolla i link dopo incollato
<eratostene> jester-, in dev/sda2 vorrei installare windowsxp
<eratostene> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=219940
<eratostene>  jester-
<jester-> eratostene: è un po piccirillo l'hd. xp deve andare su sda1
<jester-> eratostene: sega tutto
<jester-> e non fare la estesa
<jester-> fa4 primarie
<eratostene> ok
<eratostene> ma posso formattare tutto da gparted?????
<jester-> sda1 per xp poi una ntfs dati se ti pare, una linux e una swap
<jester-> si
<jester-> rimuovi tutto e rifai
<eratostene> ok a buon rendere jester-
<jester-> eratostene: da live
<eratostene> cia'
<jester-> eratostene: lo devi fare da live che non ti pascia lavorare su partizioni in uso
 * jester- jester- slaps ErVito with a warm macbook
<ErVito> azz
<ErVito> jester-: come la va nonnì?
<jester-> ErVito: bel feresc la va ben
<ErVito> cool
<jester-> frescc*
<ErVito> jester-: cià, lo chiedo anche a te malgrado credo ci sia da metterci una pietra sopra
<ErVito> jester-: ho 2 tastiere wireless nuove
<ErVito> anticipo che _NON_ le ho comprate
<ErVito> quindi me le prendo così come sono
<ErVito> sono delle M$ di qualche anno fa e vengono riconosciute per metà
<ErVito> sì, per metà, stampa molti caratteri ma non, per esempio, gli spazi, la x, la v, la p, ....
<jester-> ErVito: non è che hanno un tasto per cambiare il layout
<jester-> mi pare strana la cosa a meno che te le abbiano date perché  farlocchee
<ErVito> uhm...ci sono tastiere con questa caratteristica??? Tasto EN->IT per esempio?
<jester-> ne avvo una con tale tasto non cambiava la lingua ma assegnazione tasti
<jester-> era una di quelle storte
<ErVito> jester-: quello che mi perplime è che ad are un'occhiata sul forum inglese
<ErVito> risulta che qualcuno abbia avuto qualche problema di riconoscimento
<ErVito> qualche anno fa
<ErVito> sul forum italiano per esempio credo ci sia giusto una discussione
<jester-> ErVito: sul widos van?
<ErVito> jester-: possibile che abbia solo io sta tastiera?? LOL
<ErVito> jester-: non saprei, potrei provare con Vbox
<jester-> controlla se ha il tato, era in alto a destra
<ErVito> jester-: dò un occhio
<arkan> ciao
<jester-> ciao
<ErVito> jester-: no, sembrerebbe di no, fra un po' ha anche un tasto per fare un "Hello world!" per quanti sono ma non vedo un tasto per il cambio di layout
<jester-> ErVito:  pigia up di tasti
<ErVito> lol
<ErVito> jester-: cià, faccio la prova con vbox anche se credo funzioni...
<jester-> prova
<kik1> qualcuno sa suggerirmi un canale dove parlare di c++?
<hallino1> Giorno!
<jester-> aiò hallino1
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<jester-> we esulu
<esulu> jester-:  ma ha i visto enzotib ultimamente!
<jester-> esulu: poco
<jester-> è impegnato col lavoro
<esulu> immagino
<esulu> jester-: ma conosci hallino1 per caso!
<hallino1> Uè jester- come butta la vita?
<jester-> esulu: è qui in canale
<jester-> hallino1: solito tran tran
<hallino1> esulu: se non erro tu sei colui che mi ha "attaccato" durante l'ora tarda di notte dicendo di non fare il poliziotto in questo canale :)
<esulu> ah ok altro giorno faceva della pratica sulle regole del chan come se fossi ultimo arrivato
<hallino1> jester-: come prevedevo
<hallino1> esulu: no ti dicevo solamente che le regole andavano rispettate in qualsiasi orario della giornata
<jester-> hallino1: sai quacosa circa le voci di sostizione grub con altra ciofeca?
<hallino1> jester-: non ancora.. Ma avevo sentito qualche rumors
<jester-> mah
<hallino1> jester-: non penso che lo facciano
<jester-> lo fanno lo fanno, se una cosa va bene ed è affidabile si cambia
<hallino1> Cosa avrebbe tanto di vantaggio su grub? Non basta una cosa  così semplice e stabile di sè?
<hallino1> Ok ancora non faccio pratica con questo nuovo client :|
<hallino1> jester-: dobbiamo scoprire quale sia l'altra ciofeca
<jester-> hallino1: una roba ms ho sentito dire
<hallino1> jester-: di male in peggio
<hallino1> Ogni volta devono cambiare ogni santissima cosa
<kik1> qualcuno sa se esiste un canale c++ di italiani o mi sa dire come cercarlo nella lista di canali su freenode?
<alessio> ciao a tutti :D qualcuno sa dove si trova il file di configurazione di grub2??
<enzotib> alessio, quelli su cui può intervenire l'utente sono /etc/default/grub e /etc/grub.d/*
<alessio> enzotib, siccome ho aggiunto tempo fa una stringa in modo tale da aver la luminosità al massimo appena accendo il pc e non solo dopo il log in...ora però avendo aggiornato a grub 2 non va più :(
<enzotib> alessio, aggiornato a grub 2? come?
<alessio> enzotib, trovo l'articolo e te lo mando, comunque la riga che ho aggiunto è la seguente "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<alessio> alla voce "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<enzotib> alessio, mi spiace, ma non mi risulta che grub 2 sia nei repo, quindi niente
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok se parliamo nell'altra chat??
<enzotib> alessio, ok
<nannes> we
<metatroncube> ciao a tutt
<metatroncube> raga ho un problema che non riesco a risolv ere da ieri mattina, credo di aver preso un esaurimento a furia di prova re e riprovare tutte le soluzioni, ma niente da fare , mi parte il boot ma poi si blocca, ho provato con diverse vbersioni di ubuntu ma ninete , mentre invece sul portatile partono tutti, ho persino partizionato il disco con Gparted, ma qui sul desk niente da fare
<metatroncube> ora volevo masterizzare direttamente gparted cosi magari gli preparo gia lo spoazio e magari non si blocca e riesco a installarlo ?
<metatroncube> qualcuno in ascolto?
<metatroncube> ps, cmq ironia della sorte non mi parte il download da sourceforge per il g parted, sara sfiga?
<metatroncube> rimango in ascolto magari qualcuno e disposto a perdere 5 minuti con me
<metatroncube> sono una ragazza di 25 anni molto prosperosa xd :)
<metatroncube> se mi aiutate vi faccio vedere le zizze
<metatroncube> ???
<jason_hudson> lol
<jason_hudson> sarà ora di pranzo per tutti
<metatroncube> io ho gia mangiato il mio fegato, sono sazio xd
<jason_hudson> ha!
<jason_hudson> <metatroncube> sono una ragazza di 25 anni molto prosperosa xd :)
<jason_hudson> <metatroncube> io ho gia mangiato il mio fegato, sono sazio xd
<jason_hudson> asdf
<metatroncube> era una battuta , se non si era capito
<jason_hudson> io se non mangio non oso neanche risponderti, potrei iniziare a sparare balle
<jason_hudson> e si, si era capito :P
<metatroncube> sto approcciando a linux , ma ho delle rogne che nessuno ha mai avuto
<jason_hudson> dovresti vedere se ti da qualche errore o se riesci a copiarti /var/log da live e spulciarti i logs
<jason_hudson> magari dai più dettagli sul sistema e sull'installazione così chiunque venga a leggere potrà sapere di più
<metatroncube> se gli preparo prima la partizione ext4 e lo swap credi che poi parte l installazzione?
<jason_hudson> scusa ma è mai partito? O.o
<hallino1> metatroncube: scrivere direttamente sul forum no eh? :)
<jason_hudson> poi quali sono le specifiche del desktop?
<metatroncube> ho un pc assemblato con win7 64 bit montato dove ho montato wvmware con il backtrack e va benissimo, pero ho deciso di installare ubuntu in dual boot con win per imparare un po di cose in piu su linux, e d e qui che mi sono bloccato per il problema sopra descritto
<jason_hudson> lolbacktrack
<jason_hudson> si ma le specifiche?
<metatroncube> monto un amobo asus m3a32-mvp de luxe con bios naggiornato socket am2 amd athlon 64 x2 dual 6400, ram ddr2 4 giga dual kingston 800mhz cl 2 , scheda grafica nvidia geforce 8800gts 90 nm 640 mb
<jason_hudson> non dovresti avere problemi allora, non che io sappia, mi/ci descrivi l'installazione?
<metatroncube> installazzione di windows?
<jason_hudson> ubuntu
<metatroncube> ubuntu si blocca e non parte nemmeno in live
<jason_hudson> ", mi parte il boot ma poi si blocca,"  il boot da live?
<metatroncube> il boot parte con la scritta peter alvin ecc ma poi si blocca
<jason_hudson> ne deduco che non hai mai installato ubuntu su quel pc?
<metatroncube> non mi da nemmeno l opzione di scrivere
<jason_hudson> prova a scaricare l'iso alternate
<jason_hudson> verifica l'iso e prova con l'installazione testuale
<metatroncube> lho installato sul poprtatile e su vmware in windows
<jason_hudson> di sicuro non è normale che tu non riesca neanche ad installare ubuntu
<metatroncube> ne ho masterizzate 5 di versioni diverse di ubuntu ma mi danno tutte le stesse risultati
<jason_hudson> sa tanto di rogne da prima installazione, roba che ti capita una volta poi miracolosamente sparisce lol
<jason_hudson> si ma hai provato l'iso alternate? per versioni intendi 11.10 11.04 etc?
<metatroncube> ho prov ato anche con la versione plus e mi da un errore che non ricordo ma aspetta che lo cerco
<metatroncube> si quelle
<nannes> Oh che bel computer
<nannes> assomiglia al mio :P
<metatroncube> lho assemblato 6 anni fa
<nannes> si pure io
<nannes> metatroncube: Usa il CD Alternate, e ti fungerà tutto.
<nannes> Magari prima fai come hai detto, cioè preparati le partizioni con gparted
<nannes> Così non impazzisci se non riesci a usare il partizionamento conn l'interfaccia testuale
<metatroncube> voi riuscite a scaricARE IL GPARTEDß IO NON RIESCO IL SITO RISULTA OFF XD
<jason_hudson> asdf
<jason_hudson> il pranzo è pronto, dopo gli zuccheri vediamo cosa riusciamo a fare
<metatroncube> ERROR: idle with IF=0  questo eras l errore che mi dava con la versione 1204plus
<metatroncube> ho letto sul sito majorana che forse non sono supportati i driver della scheda video o altro hardware
<nannes> metatroncube: per gparted il link è questo, prova http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.12.1-5/gparted-live-0.12.1-5.iso/download
<nannes> metatroncube: In effetti la scheda è un po' vecchia, ma essendo nvidia credo proprio che andrà benissimo.
<nannes> Immagina che nel mio athlon900 (il mio ex-ex-ex pc) ho una geforce420 e son riuscito a installare i driver proprietari
<metatroncube> grazie nannes, tu dici vecchia, xd la pagai piu di 300 euro allora
<nannes> ahah... embè pure la mia radeon-x1900 era na bestia il tempo
<tim_> irc://FreeBoaRd.DayOnIRC.Uk.To/cm-plus
<nannes> Ma il mercato hardware si evolve in fretta
<nannes> !spam | tim_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'spam'
<nannes> !troll | tim_
<ubot-it> tim_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jason_hudson> che cribbio di link era quello
<jason_hudson> la TIM ora ci spamma anche server irc
<metatroncube> credo di aver sporcato troppo la lavagna
<metatroncube> sto finendo il down di gparted poi dopo vediamo come si mettono le cose , vitengo informati
<nannes> hallino1: Ti posso disturbare un attimo in PV ?
<hallino1> nannes: si dimmi pure
<hallino1> nannes: perdonami ma ero a pranzo
<metatroncube> niente da fare anche con gparted non va, parte l applicazzione do lo spazio ma non partiziona ormai e mezz ora che gira e non finisce
<metatroncube> ma dov e che sbaglio?
<ari-santihiyu> ciao!
<ari-santihiyu> scusate, sapete come aprire un programma installato dentro wine?  e qualìè il percorso?
<ari-santihiyu> un aiutino per favore :)
<hallino1> ari-santihiyu: se non erro il percorso sarebbe il falso "C:\"
<hallino1> ari-santihiyu: per aprirlo se non compare da nessuna parte, vai nella sua cartella d'installazione e lo apri
<ari-santihiyu> già, e qual'è? XD
<ari-santihiyu> infatti, vorrei sapere il percorso esatto
<hallino1> ari-santihiyu: che DE usi?
<ari-santihiyu> ubuntu 12 con unity
<hallino1> Allora dovresti andare sulla cartella di wine
<hallino1> Generalmente se non erro lo installa su home
<Cux> salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu 12.04 live, ma vorrei installarlo a breve ... a volta funziona, altre volte parte (e per me vuol dire non funziona) in low graphics mode e da lì poi è un disastro! non so scrivere righe di comando e quindi da lì non ne esco
<ari-santihiyu> visto ma non c'è lì!
<ari-santihiyu> mi serve solo sapere il percorso, non sò come aprirlo
<metatroncube> rieccomi
<metatroncube> dopo mezzora ha partizionato adesso vado a creare le partizione ext4 e swap
<metatroncube> la / home e consigliabile ?
<metatroncube> dato che mi faccio un immagine dell intero disco come b up credo non serva
<metatroncube> un consiglio?
<metatroncube> macche
<metatroncube> non parte nonostante gli ho preparato il letto maledetto
<ari-santihiyu> grazie hallino1 l'ho trovato, ho mostrato i file nascosti
<ari-santihiyu> :)
<hallino1> ari-santihiyu: ti dicevo io :)
<metatroncube> ma perche con backtrack parte e con tutte le versioni ubuntu non parte?
<hallino1> metatroncube: misteri della vita?
<metatroncube> ho partizionato anche il disco con lo swap ne tutto
<metatroncube> e come se il dvd non lo accettasse proprio
<metatroncube> adesso metto il bt e lo trasformo in ubuntu xd
<metatroncube> eppure il c lho rasato a zero e poi ho reinstallato il b up di win, da
<metatroncube> dall analisi dell disco era tutto ok
<metatroncube> sono due giorni che ci tribolo
<metatroncube> non so piu cosa fare
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non ho capito esattamente il problema
<metatroncube> ubuntu si blocca all avvio del cd
<metatroncube> tutti tranne backtrack
<hallino1> metatroncube: hai provato da usb?
<cristian_c> metatroncube, in che punto di preciso?
<metatroncube> con cui ho partizionato il disco visto che non mi partiva nemmeno il gparted
<metatroncube> ci ho pensato sai
<metatroncube> si blocca su isolinux 4.04 20110518 ETCD Copryng (C) 1994-2011 H . peter Anvin et al   e poi lampeggia il cursore  e non da segno di vita
<metatroncube> con la versione plus 9 mi dava un errore allo stesso punto
<metatroncube> adesso si e riavviato da solo
<metatroncube> eccolo sempre li si inchioda
<metatroncube> premetto che nella partizione win era su sda 2
<hallino1> metatroncube: è strano perchè backtrack sarebbe kubuntu modificato secondo le proprie esigenze
<metatroncube> prima c e ra una partizione di un mb non allocata poi c era un altra riservata per il sistema e poi win
<cristian_c> metatroncube, sì, ma in quale momento?
<metatroncube> nel momento dell boot
<cristian_c> metatroncube, sì, ma spega che cosa succede via via da quando premi il pulsante start
<cristian_c> *spiega
<metatroncube> start?
<hallino1> metatroncube: se fai un video è ancora meglio :D
<cristian_c> power, o come si chiama
<cristian_c> credo che basti la parola scritta :)
<metatroncube> non ho il comando
<cristian_c> ?
<metatroncube> parte si leggono le scritte che sopra ho elencato ma non mi da agio di controllo
<cristian_c> appare la schermata del logo?
<metatroncube> adesso ho laNCIATO WIN VEDIAMO COME STANNO LE PARTIZIONI
<metatroncube> NIENTE LOGO
<metatroncube> sorry
<cristian_c> quindi lo accendi e non divede neanche il logo del pc?
<cristian_c> *si vede
<metatroncube> quale logo ti riferisci?
<hallino1> metatroncube: quello di ubuntu
<metatroncube> no
<cristian_c> metrroncube, che pc hai?
<ildaniel> salve a tutti, e buona sudata
<metatroncube> assemblato
<cristian_c> metatroncube, che pc hai?
<hallino1> metatroncube:  si è scontato, devi dire le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> metatroncube, solitamente invece che cosa succede quando avvii il pc?
<hallino1> ildaniel: grazie altrettante
<metatroncube> se lo avvio senza cd parte win se lascio il cd o dvd parte il cd/dvd
<cristian_c> cioè quando premi il pulsante di accensione
<metatroncube> ho settato il il bios
<cristian_c> metatroncube, e non appare nessuna schermata prima?
<metatroncube> volevo fare il trial boot
<ildaniel> al mio toshiba,ho installato lubuntu 12,04, e non parte mai la ventola,ogni tanto si spennge e penso derivi da quello..
<metatroncube> apre la schermata bios dove carica i dischi
<hallino1> ildaniel: devi aggiornare il bios
<metatroncube> il logo asus lho tzolto
<metatroncube> e aggiornato
<cristian_c> metatroncube, cioè ogni volta che apri il pc, appare il bios?
<ildaniel> hallino1: procedura? trovo l'aggiornamento sul sito della toshiba?
<metatroncube> lho aggiornato qualche mese fa e all ultima versione
<metatroncube> no il bios
<metatroncube> la schermata dove carica
<cristian_c> metatroncube, forse è meglio che fai una foto, così si capisce meglio cosa appare
<hallino1> ildaniel: si generalmente è un exe che viene eseguito da windows
<metatroncube> dai non ricordo come si chiaMA QUELLA SCHERMATA, MA E QUELLA CHE APPARE IN OGNI PC QUANDO SI ACCENDE
<hallino1> ildaniel: una volta scaricato, lo installi, riavvii il pc e fine
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ce ne sono diverse, dipende
<metatroncube> io ho 4 hdd per esempio , e me li fa vedere quando carica
<hallino1> metatroncube: il grub?
<ildaniel> hallino1: non avendo il dual boot devo usare wubi per installare il file giusto?
<cristian_c> ma il grub non diovrebbe apparire con il live cd
<hallino1> metatroncube: un pc normale avendo windows fa partire il bios, poi carica il s.o.
<hallino1> ildaniel: che Sistema operativo hai?
<metatroncube> ma non e integrato in ubuntu il grub?
<ildaniel> lubuntu 12,04
<cristian_c> ma non serve a niente con il live cd il grub
<cristian_c> hallino1, a me non succee
<cristian_c> *succede
<ildaniel> hallino1:  lubuntu 12,04
<metatroncube> infatti hallino e cosi che  parte
<hallino1> ildaniel: dovresti installarlo con windows
<hallino1> ildaniel: dovresti installare windows.. Non so se wine lo supporta l'exe che ti aggiorna il bios
<metatroncube> io dico che c e un errore nell partizonamento
<cristian_c> se volevo richiamare il bios ho dovuto sempre premere uno specifico tasto
<cristian_c> questo su tutti i pc che ho usato
<hallino1> cristian_c: si lo so appunto, non riesco a capire cosa vuole dire lui
<cristian_c> metatroncube, può darsi, ma dovremmo capire prima che cosa effettivamente accade sul tuo pc
<ildaniel> hallino1: ok provo a vedere graZZie
<metatroncube> il boot da dvd ubuntu si blocca questo e il mio problema
<hallino1> ildaniel: niente, mal che vada chiedi sul forum
<cristian_c> !veggenti | metatroncube
<ubot-it> metatroncube: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<hallino1> cristian_c: guarda l'unica soluzione è proporre di far un video a metatroncube di quello che succede
<cristian_c> ma anche una foto andrebbe bene direi
<cristian_c> si può evitare un video volendo
<cristian_c> si potrebbe evitare anche la foto, volendo
<hallino1> cristian_c: basta che fa qualcosa
<metatroncube> aspe vediamo che posso fare torno tra un po
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hallino1, propongo la foto, altrimenti non se ne esce
<hallino1> cristian_c: massì basta che fa qualcosa che se continuiamo così non ne usciamo davvero
<ado> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<ado> ho un problema con firefox.. non riesco a vedere i video.. alcuni.. si.. altri no... non capisco come mai..
<metatroncube> rieccomi
<metatroncube> raga dove lo posso caricare il video che ho fatto?
<metatroncube> vediamo se riesco sul tubo
<hallino1> metatroncube: youtube o servizi simili
<ado> sto provando ora.. su youtube. .vedo i video.. su video ad esempio della repubblica.. non si vede nulla..
<nicotano> salve
<ado> nma non c'è nessuno???
<nicotano> !nessuno | ado
<ubot-it> ado: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<metatroncube> eccomi sto ncaricando il video
<ado> avevo fatta...
<ado> non vedo alcuni video.. ad esempio della repubblica.. altri su youtube si.. come ma?
<ado> uso firefox.
<metatroncube> devi installare i plugin
<metatroncube> adobe flash java ecc
<metatroncube> che sistema usi?
<ado> mi sa che già ci sono..
<ado> kubuntu
<metatroncube> assicurati che ne firefox non sia abilitato il noscript, se e abilitato e lui che te li blocca
<ado> come faccio?
<ado> non sono esperto..
<metatroncube> se nel riquadro dell player vedi un cerchio con una specie di serpentino sbarrato allora significa che e lui che blocca
<metatroncube> vai nelle opzioni di firefox e trova componente noscript a quel punto disattivalo  noppure dall player cliccaci sopra e dagli il permesso
<ado> nel riquadro? ho messo il video da repubblica.. ma il riquadro dove dovrebbe appareirrre il video e nero.. e non si vede nulla
<metatroncube> vai nelle opzioni allora
<metatroncube> tools/add ons/extension/ noscript
<ado> a trovarle le opzioni...
<ado> strimenti e poi?
<metatroncube> in italiano:componenti aggiuntivi estensioni /noscript
<metatroncube> video caricato2% andiamo bene andiamo xd
<ado> ok.. ho fatto gfestione componenti.. e poi estensioni.. ci sono 2 voci...
<metatroncube> quali?
<ado> global menu bar e ubuntu firefox modification
<metatroncube> ok allora non c e il no script , dimmi cosa hai nei plugin
<metatroncube> vedi se  c e java
<metatroncube> oppure vlc
<ado> shockwave flash e skype button for kopete
<metatroncube> vlc web plugin x esempio
<metatroncube> ok hai un flash, a questo punto non so altro non avendo davanti il pc
<ado> solo quelle 2 voci..
<ado> e come faccio?
<metatroncube> aspettiamo qualcuno che e gia incappato in questo prob.. con kubuntu
<metatroncube> adesso vado a comprare le siga mentre si cxarica questo video maledetto
<ado> poichè devo configurare la posta.. sai dove devo inserire il file profiles da xp a kubuntu in thunderbird?
<metatroncube> no
<metatroncube> sorry
<ado> so che per importare tutto basta fare copia incolla di questo file..
<nicotano> ado ma quando hai installato perchè non hai dato ok all'importazione dei profili da windows ?
<metatroncube> non so mai fatta questa operazione
<metatroncube> 763 mb di video servono due tre ore
<ado> perchè avevo il pc bloccato per xp.. ho copiato il disco C su un hd esterno. .eeed ho formattatotutto..
<metatroncube> copiato?
<metatroncube> intendi copia e incolla?
<dod> ado  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dod> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ado> si copia incolla
<ado> dod.. per i video devo eseguire quel comando da terminake?
<dod> tutti e due
<nicotano> ado per thunderbird installa l'estensione import-export tools e poi da lì puoi importare dalla directory del disco dove hai salvato i dati di XP
<dod> ado poi ti ho lasciato un messaggio in pvt leggi anche li.
<ado> sto eseguendo ancora il primo comando..
<dod> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<dod> a comodo vai nella guida di ubuntu per i formati proprietari e metti quello che ti serve stando attento che sia specificato che e' per kubuntu.
<dod> ado la cartella di thunderbird la trovi nella home. devi attivare la visualizzazione dei file nascosti in dolphin
<metatroncube> quindi kubuntu e
<metatroncube> kde3
<metatroncube> kde
<metatroncube> tanto per complicarsi la vita
<dod> punti di vista
<metatroncube> oppure un abbaglio? xd
<ado> niente da fare...
<ado> non  cambiato nulla...
<ado> ho eseguito i comandi..
<ado> ma niente
<metatroncube> installati ubuntu normale
<dod> ado hai messo java?
<metatroncube> :)
<dod> devi mettere il repo di medibuntu come da guida di ubuntu
<dod> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<dod> dopo segui la guida che ti ho dato in pvt e metti java.
<dod> come da istruzioni che ti ho dato.
<dod> ti consiglio di copiare il testo che ti serve in un file che potrai poi buttare.
<dod> <dod> ado la cartella di thunderbird la trovi nella home. devi attivare la visualizzazione dei file nascosti in dolphin
<jester->  ma le open fanno schifo?
<dod> quando la vedi ti sposti li e cerchi il file che ti serve editare.
<dod> eh.
<ado> non ci capisco nulla...
<ado> e da na settimana che uso linux.. e mi sta passando a voglia..
<ado> non pensavo fosse così complicato..
<metatroncube> mettiti una versione gnomo e piu intuitiva
<jester-> ado: a parte che la prima volta che apri thunderbird gli dai la mail e si arrangia lui a fare l'account
<metatroncube> devi leggere un po insomma fare un po di ricerche e pratica, poi vedi che piano piano impari, purtroppo linux e diverso da windows
<cristian_c> meno male, semmai
<jester-> ado: le java metti il pacchetto ubuntu-restrticted-extra e te installa le open con altri codec
<jester-> mica fanno schifo le open
<ado> come visualizzo i file nascost?
<metatroncube> almeno lui e riuscito a fare un installazzione fisica, io manco quella riesco xd
<dod> in dolphin lo vedi a sinistra l'icona a ingranaggio?
<dod> destra scusa
<dod> clicchi li e su mostra files nascosti
<ado> e la cartella thnderbird? dove si trova?
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: o alt .
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl / dod  o alt .
<dod> /home/ado/.thunderbird
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081398/
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusa
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: cìè licona sulla barra?
<dod> ado    /home/tuonome/.thunderbird   tuonome=il nome del tuo user.
<ado> si asp.. sto disinstallando thunderbird.. e reinstallo qelo in italiano
<jester-> ado: dove lo prendi
<jester-> non fare vaccate
<ado> direttamente dal sito..
<jester-> ado: è nei repo e pure la lingua
<dod> ado  basta mettere dal gestore pacchetti il locale italiano
<jester-> poi si capisce perchè non va una sega
<dod> ci metti di meno e viene meglio.
<dod> ado i programmi e i pacchetti aggiuntivi ed anche i codec su linux si mettono dal gestore pacchetti possibilmente. sono testati per il sistema operativo, li metti e li togli facilmente, non fanno danni. cerca di non prendere niente direttamente da siti internet. ne flash, ne i driver video, ne programmi.
<jester-> ado: e alla larga dai ppa
<ado> ok.. come installo italiano su thunderbird?
<dod> spe'.
<ado> e che è ppa?
<jester-> !info thinderbird-locale-it
<ubot-it> Package thinderbird-locale-it does not exist in precise
<jester-> !info thunderbird-locale-it
<ubot-it> thunderbird-locale-it (source: thunderbird (13.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)): Italian language pack for Thunderbird. In component main, is optional. Version 1:13.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 312 kB, installed size 530 kB (Only available for any all)
<dod> ado  apri il gestore pacchetti e fai una ricerca per thunderbird. poi spunti thunderbird-locale-it
<ado> non ho capito..
<jester-> ado: sudo apt-get install thunderbird  thunderbird-locale-it
<ado> non sono esperto.. dovete dirmi cosa fare..
<ado> mi assento 5 min scusaste..
<dod> oppure da terminale con il comando che ti ha dato jester-
<ado> scusate--
<jester-> ado: apri il terminale incollaci quel comando
<jester-> senza ado:
<jester-> incolli batti enter e dai la pass quando chiede, non la vedi la scrivila
<ado> e uno...  ora in italiano... ora copio e incollo file prifiles..
<Jbond> hi
<metatroncube> lho staccato
<ado> dove viene inserito il file profiles?
<metatroncube> 10% tutto questo tempo
<dod> ado non so se un file win ti va' bene messo direttamente li ne quale e'. devi vedere
<ado> lo avevo fatto con ubuntu...
<ado> e mi ha importato account mail password..
<dod> allora e' uguale sputato. basta che ti ricordi.
<ado> bastava copia incolla
<ado> e quello il problema..
<ado> non ricordo
<metatroncube> allora mai possibile che non si riesce a capire il mio problema
<dod> metti il file profiles sul desktop o in documenti. apri thunderbird e vedi se fra le opzioni ti importa il profilo. vedrai che ti chiede il percorso al file. glielo dai.
<dod> deve essere una funzione di thunderbird.
<cristian_c> metatroncube, scattata la foto al pc?
<AlexZion> metatroncube: quale sarebbe di preciso !?! importare tute le impostazioni di thunderbird in una nuova installazione !?!
<ado> come faccio funzionare una webcam?
<ado> ho una webcam della microsoft
<ado> strano.. sto creando un account tin.it.. mi dice che la password è errata.. ma non è così.. perche ci entro dal portale..
<ado> come attivo la mia webcam?
<jester-> ado: installa cheese e vedi se funza
<ado> ho messo cheese.. non mi vedo..
<ado> ma kubuntu quando inserisco una periferica su usb.. non la riconosce come XP?
<cristian_c> ado, altroché, di solito è il contrario
<cristian_c> :D
<loscaltroarciere> ado ma che webcam è? modello?
<ado> microsoft life cam vx-6000
<loscaltroarciere> ado ci sei?
<ado> si
<ado> ho scritto..
<loscaltroarciere> rimuovi cheese e installa questo guvcview, sempre da muon software center.
<ado> microsoft life cam vx-6000
<loscaltroarciere> leggi su
<ado> ok
<ado> oki-- ora vedo.. ma se uso un programma tipo messenger o skype.. funziona?
<loscaltroarciere> ado questo non lo so, dovresti provare. :-)
<metatroncube> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/dscf7076s.jpg/
<metatroncube> questo e quello che parte da cd ubuntu e poi basta
<loscaltroarciere> metatroncube hai controllato l' md5 del file .iso?
<metatroncube> su un altra distro sempre ubuntu ma versione diversa mi dice che l immagine e troppo grande,
<metatroncube> si los
<metatroncube> mi sembra di aver capito che e un problema con la scheda video
<metatroncube> non e supportata e non si avvia il cd
<loscaltroarciere> che scheda video hai?
<metatroncube> possibile?
<metatroncube> gts 8800
<loscaltroarciere> aspé
<loscaltroarciere> metatroncube prova ad installare ubuntu con la versione alternate, dovresti risolvere il problema.
<jester-> metatroncube: inserisci nomodeset nelle opzioni o segui il consiglio di loscaltroarciere
<cristian_c> metatroncube, e invece quando lo avvii normalmente, cosa appare?
<jester-> qualche nividia vuole il nomodeset o litiga con gli oepn
<jester-> open*
<metatroncube> si jester
<nicotano> buonsera
<Macca96> ciao... c'è qualcuno che mi spiega un po' come funziona IRC?
<Macca96> ciao... c'è qualcuno che mi spiega un po' come funziona IRC?
<Macca96> c'è qualcuno che mi spiega un po' come funziona IRC?
<nannes> Macca96: Cosa vuoi sapere di IRC?????
<nannes> Macca96: Googla
<Macca96> come funziona in generale
<nannes> Non vuol dire niente "come funziona in generale"
<Macca96> quali sono i comandi principali?
<nannes> Ah ecco, bravo
<Macca96> allora? nessuno?
<nannes> Macca96: Google risponde perfettamente
<nannes> Ma se vuoi, basta inviare un messaggio a ChanServ oppure NickServ con scritto HELP
<nannes> Restituiranno una lista dei comandi disponibili per ognuno. Ovvio che i due servono per scopi diversi
<marvin__> ciao, qualcuno mi può spiegare come si fa ad aprire un file .asp
<nannes> marvin__: Con un editor di testo qualsiasi
<nannes> (se è codice in asp)
<Macca96> io sto usando xChat, su ubuntu, dove trovo i plugin?
<nannes> Poi il fatto che abbia una certa estensione non significa che sia per forza un tale tipo di file. Tutti i files si possono rinominare! Quindi la risposta è un po' relativa
<Macca96> io sto usando xChat, su ubuntu, dove trovo i plugin?
<nannes> Macca96: I plugin da aggiungere li puoi scaricare. E smetti di scrivere cento volte lo stesso messaggio per favore
<marvin__> <nannes> non me lo fa, mi da errore, problema codifica caratteri ( 12.04 )
<nannes> marvin__: Esattamente come dicevo. Il fatto che abbia una certa estensione non identifica necessariamente un determinato tipo di file
<nannes> marvin__: Scopri che file è.... Aprilo con l'HEX Editor
<marvin__> <nannes>ok, provo
<ErVito> nannes: potevi dirgli dove scaricarli :(
<nannes> ErVito: Mi era antipatico già da come scriveva.
<nannes> E che impari a usare quel caccio di google, che non c'è li per nulla :P
<marvin__> <nannes> mi dici per favore cosa dovrei scaricare di tutti quei hex editor che trovo nel software center
<nannes> marvin__: Uno a caso.... Ad esempio GHex va bene
<marvin__> <nannes> mi dai il comando da terminale please
<nannes> marvin__: Va bene anche dal software center, eh! ;) Uno a caso fra quelli che hai trovato ;)
<ErVito> nannes: eddaje er comando!!
<ErVito> lol
<marvin__> <nannes>mi sa che er vito te mena stasera :)
 * nannes è più forte di ErVito
 * nannes vincerebbe sicuro
<marvin__> eheh
<metatroncube> riciao
<metatroncube> ao damme er comando
<metatroncube> ;)
<metatroncube> apr-iti sesamo xd ahahha
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> questa era fredda
<metatroncube> bnotte
<DAMN3dg1rl> sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia al make ho questo errore . si blocca tutto : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081834/
<kimal73> nannes: help me
<kimal73> please
<kimal73> scusami come faccio ad aumentare una partizione estesa?
<kimal73> ti spiego.
<kimal73> ho un hd di 1 tera, ed ho già 4 partizioni con recovery, oswindows, partizione estesa, e utility di dell...
<kimal73> nella partizione estesa ho ubuntu.
<kimal73> praticamente voglio allargare l'estesa per poterci fare due altre partizioni dati per windows
<kimal73> come faccio?
<kimal73> DAMN3dg1rl: mi segui anche tu?
<kimal73> weltall: ?
<kimal73> nannes: ?
<kimal73> LostInMyHead: ciao
<kimal73> ci sei?
<kimal73> AlexZion: ?
<kimal73> Neuromancer_: ?
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-01
<`Kyan`> 'sera
<`Kyan`> qualcuno pratico di iptables?
<simonz> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto a creare una partizione per installare xubuntu amd 64 in dual boot con windows 7
<ninninov> ciao a tutti
<ninninov> non sono uno molto pratico di programnazione etc
<ninninov> ho installato ubuntu in Hyper-v su Win 8, il problema principale é che la risolhzione del monitor impostabile in ubuntu, non corrisponde con quella che realmente posso usare in maniera ottimale, cosa devo fare?
<simonz> avrei bisogno di aiuto a creare una partizione per installare xubuntu amd 64 in dual boot con windows 7
<`Kyan`> installa prima Windows 7, consiglio.
<`Kyan`> dimenticati dell'EFI, altro consiglio
<`Kyan`> simonz,
<`Kyan`> elimina l'idea di installarlo a 64bit, altro consiglio.
<`Kyan`> :)
<simonz> si
<simonz> ma è più veloce no?
<simonz> cmq ho gia windows pero l 'installazione mi chiede al momento del ridimensionamento di formattare lo spazio liberato in un tipo ma non so quale scieglere
<`Kyan`> usa il partizionamento guidato
<`Kyan`> e seleziona
<`Kyan`> "installa ubuntu a fianco a Windows"
<`Kyan`> :)
<simonz> non c'è :(
<simonz> mi da solo formatta tutto il disco partiziona il disco
<simonz> o partiziona il disco (scusa)
<simonz> Kyan: sto provando ad installare xubuntu non ubuntu
<akis24> giorno a tutti
<vlt> Buongiorno.
<akis24> giorno
<manuel941> ciao a tutti
<manuel941> mi servirebbe il vostro aiuto
<asd> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<uait> ciao a tutti
<vice_> ciao
<vlt> Ciao
<vice_> .
<Lulupa> Buongiorno, ho bisogno di supporto per configurare la rete. Il mio problema è il seguente:
<Lulupa> Sono un cliente FASTWEB e vorrei installare Amule ma non riesco a configurare la rete con l'indirizzo IP statico. Ho provato a seguire le istruzioni trovate sul WikiUbuntu ma probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa perchè non mi consente di salvare le modifiche inserite nella masdhera di configurazione dell'IPV4no
<vlt> Lulupa: Che cos’hai fatto?
<Lulupa> Ho creato una nuova connessione chiamando UbuntuAdHoc
<giaco22> Salve, faccio parte del gruppo documentazione, ho alcune domande da porre; per accedere al forum posso usare il mio account utilizzato per loggare nella wiki, ho ne devo creare un'altro? Coem faccio a creare una pagina personale?
<Lulupa> con il motodo manuale ho inserito i dati che che richiede e li vado in crisi
<giaco22> scusate ho cambiato frase ed è rimasto: ho
<Lulupa>  Ho creato una nuova connessione chiamando UbuntuAdHoc. Con il motodo manuale ho inserito i dati che richiede la maschera  e li vado in crisi
<ninninov> salve a tutti
<ninninov> caught signal 15, shutting down.. che vuol dire? Ho installato Ubuntu in Hyper-V e mi dice questo da un po' di minuti dopo il riavvio.. ma non si riavvia appunto..
<ninninov> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> !qualcunov| ninninov
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcunov'
<jester-> !qualcunov | ninninov
<jester-> !qualcuno | ninninov
<ubot-it> ninninov: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ninninov> la mia è una domanda tecnica, per quanto di tecnico io possa saperne, insomma non mi parte ubuntu in hyper-v dopo il riavvio automatico post-installazione, qualcuno se può aiutarmi mi aiuti, grazie
<jester-> ninninov: hyper-v  sarebbe?
<ninninov> la macchina virtuale Microsoft
<jester-> ninninov: spegati meglio maccina virtuale dove e di che
<jester-> spegati*
<jester-> spegati
<jester-> taglio diti
<jester-> ninninov: intendi che hai installato ubuntu in virtuale in winz?
<ninninov> allora, io ho Windows 8, devo virtualizzare ubuntu in Hyper-V, che è un virtualizzatore di proprietà microsoft, l'equivalente di VMWare praticamente, ecco, dopo aver eseguito la procedura di installazione di Ubuntu normalmente, riavvio, ma non si riavvia niente..
<jester-> ninninov: usualmente in virtuale va tutto ma parlo di virtualbox o vmware, hyper-v  mai visto
<ninninov> ci avrei scommesso ihih
<jester-> ninninov: riavviando che succede
<jester-> ninninov: usare vmware player che è grattis no? oppure vmware
<jester-> oppure vbox
<ninninov> anche questo è gratis..
<jester-> si ma se va sticass
<ninninov> spunta una schermata nera, con scritto "welcom to Ubuntu 13.04     Broadcast message from root@ubuntu
<ninninov> "the system is going down for reboot now!"
<jester-> ninninov: hai un prompt # o $ ?
<ninninov> "modem-manager [1415]: <info> caught signal 15, shutting down--"
<ninninov> si
<jester-> secondo me il problema è il cazzillo winz
<ninninov> secondo me è un problema Ubuntu
<Riccardone> jester-: facendoti un WHOIS mi risulta che utilizzi una "secure connection" ... come fai ?
<jester-> Riccardone: ho la cloack e -i
<jester-> e nick registrato
<Riccardone> jester-: mmm ? che parolacce sono mai queste ...
<jester-> Riccardone: e pure ssl
<Riccardone> jester-: anche io ho il nick registrato, ma che cavolo è la cloak ?
<jester-> !cloack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cloack'
<jester-> !cloak
<ubot-it> Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jester-> Riccardone: prova a fare /dns jester-
<Riccardone> unkwon command ...
<Riccardone> jester-: non ti posso dns-are ... sembra interessante il discorso della cloak, non sono un grosso inglesista, ma come posso richiederen una ?
<Riccardone> *richiederne
<ninninov> ok ho capito che voi di Windows non ne volete sapere xD aiutatemi almeno in questo, installando ubuntu, ho un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo, che obbligatoriamente mi viene impostata da Ubuntu in 4:3, come faccio a visualizzarlo in 16:9 come è effettivamente il mio monitor?
<Riccardone> ninninov: preferenze del desktop ... Desktop sessions, non mi ricordo ...
<Riccardone> ninninov: prova http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=494966 oppure vedi anche  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<akis24> ciao
<canon> buon pomeriggio
<canon> terzo giorno di kubuntu e terzo giorno che mi da problemi
<canon> sul gestore dei processi ci sono le varie finestre aperte
<canon> fino a stamane quando passavo col mouse sulla finestra mi faceva vedere l'anteprima
<canon> ora mi dice solo che programma è
<canon> inoltre non funge piu la cosa che quando punto col mouse l'angolo in alto a sx mi fa vedere tutte le finestre aperte
<enzotib> canon, problemi di grafica, quindi
<enzotib> canon, gli effetti desktop si sono disattivati
<canon> se invece di entrare col mio account entro con guest funge tutto
<canon> tutto cio dopo che...il pc è andato in stand by per inutilizzo 10 minuti
<canon> enzotib: devo rifare la procedura che mi hai insegnato?
<enzotib> canon, no, aspetta
<enzotib> canon, K -> Computer -> Impostazioni di Sistema
<cristian_c> lol
<canon> enzotib: poi?
<enzotib> canon, Effetti del Desktop
<canon> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> canon, Abilita gli Effetti ha il check?
<canon> enzotib: non la trovo la voce Abilita che effetti, però ci sono tutti gli effetti particolari, alcuni hanno il check altri no
<enzotib> canon, la prima check box della pagina generale
<canon> enzotib: alla pagina generale l'unico check lo posso mettere su "ho salvato i miei dati"
<enzotib> canon, screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin | canon
<ubot-it> canon: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<canon> enzotib: poi c'è la linguetta "tutti gli effetti" e se ci clicco mi fa vedere tutti gli effetti possibili, alcuni col check altri no
<canon> http://imagebin.org/263097
<canon> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/263097
<enzotib> canon, hai letto quello che c'è scritto?
<canon> enzotib: dove? non si vede l'immagine?
<enzotib> canon, dico, io ho letto quello che non è coperto, ed è poco, ma tu l'hai letto, non vedi che c'è scritto che c'è stato un problema?
<jester-> driver ggrafico
<jester-> che da solo non si sega
<canon> enzotib: quindi metto la spunta e poi clicco su riattiva l'identificazione di opengl?
<enzotib> canon, non riesco a vedere bene cosa dice, dato che hai coperto la finestra con un'altra
<canon> provo a fare una foto migliore
<canon> http://imagebin.org/263098
<canon> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/263098
<canon> jester-: il problema si è presentato dopo che il pc è andato in standby
<devid> hh
<devid> non riesco a scaricare skype percè
<jester-> devid: perchè devi abilitare i repo extra
<devid> come
<jester-> da sorgenti sofware
<jester-> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<devid> ci sono stato non riesco
<jester-> stato dove
<devid> sorgenti software
<jester-> canon: che scheda grafica hai
<jester-> devid: tab altro software
<jester-> devid: abilita partenrs e l'altro
<jester-> metti la spunta
<devid> mi dice che i pacchetti non vengono da sorgenti sicure
<jester-> devid:  lo dice se hai messo altra roba tipo ppa
<BlacKira> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano, oggi per risparmiare spazio sul disco o eliminato i vecchi kernel come scritto su questo topic: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=189156
<BlacKira> solo che adesso quando avvio dal grub mi da questo errore: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0)
<devid> sono gia abilitati
<jester-> BlacKira: hai rimosso quello in uso
<jester-> devid: cosa è abilitato
<BlacKira> ho provato a fare un ripristino del grub ma ecco l'output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5817049/
<BlacKira> jester-, credo di no nel topic che ho linkato c'era espressamente scritto di non eliminare quello che usciva con uname -a
<jester->  BlacKira hai lasciato almeno un altro kernel?
<jester-> BlacKira: non è il modo giusto per rimuovere le immagini. va fatto da softcenter e da terminale se sai cosa fai
<BlacKira> jester-, c'è un modo di risanare la situazione?
<canon> jester-: nvidia geforce 8600M GT
<jester-> BlacKira: e non fa rimovere i kernel in uso se non si forza
<jester-> il problema non è la rimozione dei kernel, sicuro di non aver fatto altro?
<jester-> canon: che driver hai installato e come
<BlacKira> jester-, in effetti potrei aver fatto pasticcio quando poi con grub customizer ho tolto le voci di avvio delle partizioni windows che mi aveva rilevato
<jester-> BlacKira: cusrtomizer è veleno
<BlacKira> jester-, solo non capisco cosa significhi: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet
<jester-> BlacKira: ne arrivano due al girono con os a bottane
<jester-> giorno*
<BlacKira> jester-, maledizione lo distruggero subito non appena riuscirò a entrare
<canon> jester-: come faccio a sapere che driver ho installato? non ho fatto nulla oltre all'installazione di kubuntu
<jester-> BlacKira: penso sia roba appunto del customizer
<BlacKira> non posso eliminare del tutto il grub che c'è ora e reinstallarlo da 0 da live cd?
<jester-> BlacKira: vediamo se cristian_c ha tempo che lo conosce
<BlacKira> jester-, grazie mille
<jester-> canon: vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita il consigliato
<jester-> BlacKira: in sda2 che cosa hai
<BlacKira> jester-, questo è l'output di sudo fdisk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5817083/ comunque ho tutto su /dev/sdb un hd esterno l'hd interno non lo devo toccare
<jester-> BlacKira: grub è su sda o sdb
<canon> jester-: quella manovra l'ho fatta il primio giorno che ho installato kubuntu, mi ha completamente impallato tutto e ho dovuto reinstallare kubuntu da capo
<jester-> canon: lsmod | grep nouveau
<BlacKira> jester-, su sdb
<canon> jester-: che significa?
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT
<jester-> BlacKira: e si avvia sdb al boot?
<cristian_c> che è ee?
<jester-> pare roba mac
<cristian_c> BlacKira, qual è il problema?
<BlacKira> jester-, si quando voglio accendere il computer con ubuntu tengo premuto esc mi si apre una scelta di boot device seleziono l'hard disk esterno e parte grub, altrimenti parte windows
<jester-> cristian_c: grub customizer del casso
<jester-> cristian_c: mi ricordo che avevi tribolato
<cristian_c> jester-, tribolato è una parola grossa
<cristian_c> jester-, diciamo che ho risolto in altro modo senza gui
<BlacKira> jester-, ma siamo sicuri al 100% che sia quello e non il fatto di aver rimosso i vecchi kernel? perchè prima di questo l'ho usato e non mi ha dato problemi
<jester-> BlacKira: i kernel non in uso è come se non ci fossero
<jester-> se non hai segato a mano quache file in /boot
<BlacKira> jester-, non credo :(
<jester-> BlacKira: rimovendo le immagini aggiorna grub in autoamtico e il customizer ha dato i numeri
<BlacKira> ho visto che tra le opzioni di grub-install c'è:  --force install even if problems are detected
<BlacKira> sono tentato...
<jester-> se provi da riga di comando scommetto che parte
<jester-> BlacKira: se non monta la partizione / non fai nulla
<jester-> mintata in rw serve, parte in recovery?
<BlacKira> non ho capito :P
<jester-> BlacKira: se si abiliti il network che monta in rw, poi rimuovi la ciofeca con --puerge e reinstalli grub normale
<enzotib> canon, hai risolto?
<canon> enzotib: no, aspettavo consigli :)
<jester-> BlacKira: parte in modalità ripristino?
<BlacKira> jester-, il fatto è che non c'è neanche la voce per farlo partire in modalità ripristino che prima c'era
<jester-> canon: lsmod | grep nouveau cosa risponde
<canon> jester-: devo scriverlo nel terminale?
<jester-> canon: eh
<jester-> cristian_c: idee?
<canon> jester-: risponde varie cose, non posso copiare tutto, cosa ti interessa sapere?
<jester-> !paste | canon
<ubot-it> canon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> BlacKira, che errori ricevi?
<BlacKira> cristian_c, questo: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0)
<canon> jester-: come faccio a fare copia incolla dal terminale? il mouse non funge nel terminale
<jester-> BlacKira: prova col tool di ripristino http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> canon:  normale: evidenzi e copia incolla
<canon> jester-: come si fa? sono 3 giorni che mi dite di fare copia incolla dal terminale e ancora non ho capito come si fa :(
<jester-> canon: come fai a copiare da un tresto?
<jester-> canon: prima parola, tieni cliccato il sinistro e trascini a sinistra e poi in basso
<jester-> finito il testo molli e da destro copia incolla
<jester-> preciso come in winzoz
<canon> jester-: non vedo la freccetta del mouse e i tasti del mouse non fanno nulla nel terminale
<jester-> canon: trolli o cosa
<zizzu> ma che terminale usi? :D
<jester-> se trolli lo fai pure male
<canon> lo apro con ctrl alt F1
<zizzu> ah ecco :D
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> canon: lol
<canon> raga sono nabbone non avete ancora capito? mi dovete dire tutto, conosco linux da 3 giorni
<jester-> canon: li dentro scrivi gnome-teminal che si apre quallo giusto
<jester-> canon: si va nel wiki e ci si documenta che noi ti stiamo dicendo le stesse cose
<canon> jester-: mi dice che non è installato
<mrdisperato_> salve a tutti :D ho un problema oltre che non so perche mi sconnette da sta pagina in continuazione sul mio fisso ho installato lubuntu è un vecchio pentium 4 con un g di ram e è rinato con quel sistema ma purtroppo non va internet...la chiavetta colleggata mi rileva solo alcune reti e non mi permette di connettermi a nessuna come fare çç?
<cristian_c> !wiki | canon
<ubot-it> canon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<zizzu> in effetti dovresti dire apri un "pseudoterminale" :D
<jester-> mrdisperato_: col cavo?
<mrdisperato_> trp distante
<jester-> canon: kde è konsole
<jester-> canon: e se la cerchi c'è nei menu
<jester-> mrdisperato_: tipo scheda wifi?
<mrdisperato_> non so
<jester-> mrdisperato_: usb o integrata
<mrdisperato_> dici la chiavetta?
<mrdisperato_> bhe l ho comprata
<jester-> eh
<mrdisperato_> esterna
<jester-> mrdisperato_: tipo?
<mrdisperato_> non so asp vedo se ce scritto sopra qualcosa
<jester-> mrdisperato_: hai beccato un tipo non linux compatibile mi sa
<mrdisperato_> tp-link
<mrdisperato_> ce scritto
<jester-> mrdisperato_: lsusb riesci a capire che roba è?
<mrdisperato_> ? non ho capito
<krabador> !pastebin | mrdisperato_
<ubot-it> mrdisperato_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> nel terminale scrivi lsub
<jester-> krabador: non è collegato
<krabador> ok
<jester-> mrdisperato_: e pure iwconfig
<mrdisperato_> eh ma vi sto scrivendo dal portatile perche il fisso non si collegga
<mrdisperato_> vi riscrivo cosa mi da sul fisso?
<jester-> eh
<mrdisperato_> lsub e iwconfig?
<jester-> mrdisperato_: iwconfig vede una wifi wlan=?
<jester-> sono due comandi distinti
<canon> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817176/
<jester-> canon: sta usando il driver open. rinomina la cartella .kde, termina sessione e rientra
<BlacKira> ciao scusate sono tornato
<mrdisperato_> lsusb mi dice bus 005 Device 002: ID 0bda: 8176 Realtek Semiconuctor Corp. Rtl8188cus 802.11n Wlan adapter
<mrdisperato_> ah poi mi da anche
<jester-> canon: apri il file manager dolphin e pigia alt+. per vedere le cartelle nascoste
<jester-> mrdisperato_: dovrebbe essere compatibile
<mrdisperato_> bus 001 device 001: ID  id6b linux foundation 2.0 root hub
<mrdisperato_> e cosi fino al 5
<jester-> mrdisperato_: iwconfig?
<mrdisperato_> bus5
<mrdisperato_> ora provo iwconfig
<jester-> torno subbito
<canon> jester-:  quale cartella devo rinominare e come devo rinominarla?
<mrdisperato> rieccomi mi sconnette
<mrdisperato> dicevo
<mrdisperato> ci siete?
<jester-> mrdisperato: iwconfig che dice
<mrdisperato> mi da wlan0 ieee 802.11bgn essid: off/any mode: managed access point: no associated tx-power=20 dbm retrylonglimit:7 rts thr=2347 B Frangment thr:off Power management : Off   lo : no wriless entension eth0 no wriless extension
<canon> jester-: quale cartella devo rinominare e come devo rinominarla?
<jester-> mrdisperato: a quanti metri sei dal rutter
<jester-> canon: aggiungi .bak
<mrdisperato> mmm sara un 10-13 metri
<mrdisperato> pero prende bene
<jester-> mrdisperato: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<BlacKira> jester-, scusa ma con questo tool posso mettere il grub nell'hard disk esterno giusto?
<jester-> BlacKira: per logica penso di si
<BlacKira> jester-, sto cercando di fare una live usb e provo
<BlacKira> grazie ;)
<mrdisperato> ti viene in mente qualcosa jester che io possa fare xD
<mrdisperato> o non ce speranza
<jester-> mrdisperato: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<canon> jester-: quindi devo nominarla .kde.bak ?? tutto attaccato?
<mrdisperato> no scan result
<jester-> canon: si
<canon> jester-: ora spengo e riaccendo?
<jester-> mrdisperato: sudo iwconfig la vede wlan0?
<jester-> canon: basta termina sessione
<BlacKira> riavvio e provo con questo tool ;)
<mrdisperato_> rieccomi niente mi ero sconnesso comunque jester mi da no scan result
<canon> jester-: ok, ora provo :)
<jester-> mrdisperato: sudo iwconfig la vede wlan0?
<mrdisperato_> si
<jester-> mrdisperato_: e non scanna?
<mrdisperato_> no
<jester-> il che è strano, se cerchi di collegarla cosa succede
<canon_> jester-: mi ha spianato tutte le impostazioni!!
<canon_> jester-: e non funge :(
<jester-> canon_: certo, è tornato a default segando le manovre fatte
<canon_> jester-: funge solo in parte: se punto in alto a sx col mouse mi apre le finestre in trasparenza ma se passo sulle finestre nella barra in basso non mi fa vedere l'anteprima in trasparenza
<jester-> canon_: configuralo
<cristian_c> BlacKira, abbiamo trovato una soluzione, forse
<BlacKira> cristian_c, io sto usando il tool che mi aveva suggerito jester
<canon_> jester-: il baffo c'è ma non funziona
<jester-> canon_: il baffo dove
<mrdisperato> rieccomi sorry sconnesso ancora dicevo jester niente non scanna
<mrdisperato> che fare ?
<Riccardone> ho appena installato Lubuntu 13.04 e vorrei fare un aggiornamento ... econdo voi voi conviene apt-get upgrade o dist-upgrade ?
<Riccardone> *secondo
<jester-> mrdisperato: cat/etc/network/interfaces
<mrdisperato> su terminale?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, aggiornamento di cosa?
<jester-> Riccardone: upgrade
<cristian_c> Riccardone, hai risolto l'altra volta?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: dei pacchetti appena installati ... sicuramente sono uscite più recenti :)
<BlacKira> cristian_c, scusa è crashato il browser
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no. Ho ripiallato tutto ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lol
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo apt-get update
<BlacKira> cristian_c, mi sta mettendo in difficoltà sto tool mi ha detto di dare nel terminale sudo chroot "/media/lubuntu/ubuntu" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux ma di dice che non trova il pacchetto grub-pc
<mrdisperato> @jester directory non esistente
<Riccardone> cristian_c: mi serve un Mediaserver per la PS3, ma Meditomb rompe un po' le balle, andrei con serviio ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, dist-upgrade cambia la versione della distro, se non sbaglio
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ok, quello l'ho fatto (update) adesso upgrade o dist-upgrade ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ah, ok ... ma tanto la 13.10 non è ancora uscita ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, qual'era il problema con mediatomb, perché non si rimuoveva il servizio all'avvio?
<canon_> jester-: alla voce: miniature sulla barra applicazioni
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non vedo la necessità di altri comandi
<cristian_c> Riccardone sei già aggiornato
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no, devo aggiornare appunto ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, inoltre puoi fare ciò da gui
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no, le GUI non mi piacciono :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ma vuoi aggiornare alla 13.10?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> canon_: effetti abilitati?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no no. vorrei avere la 13.04 aggiornata ad ... adesso!
<mrdisperato> jester il cat/etc/network/interface digitato su terminale mi da directory non esistente
<Riccardone> cristian_c: vado con update + upgrade quindi ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, e allora non devi fare nient'altro
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ripeto, un'update basta
<jester-> canon_: e sulla barra destro e impostazione gestore processi, mostra suggerimenti
<cristian_c> BlacKira, ti dico come fare
<Riccardone> cristian_c: con l'update aggiorno solo i repository, ma non il software ...
<jester-> mrdisperato: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> BlacKira, non so cos'hai fatto, precisamente
<cristian_c> Riccardone, il software è quello lì
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sì, upgrade, è vero
<jester-> Riccardone: prima update e poi upgrade
<jester-> Riccardone: o usa softcenter
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non sono abituato a farlo da terminale :D
<cristian_c> jester-, ha detto che non gli piacciono le gui
<cristian_c> :P
<Riccardone> cristian_c: Nooooo! Eresia ! uno come te che non utilizza il xterm ...
<jester-> contento lui
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io lo uso per le cose che servono
<Riccardone> io ti facevo più da emacs style o giù di lì ...
<cristian_c> non sono un fanatico del terminale
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> ma dovrebbe imparasi i comandi e relativa logica
<cristian_c> lo uso quando necessario
<Riccardone> magari utilizzi Scribus anzichè Latex :)
<cristian_c> se serve, anche
<Riccardone> cristian_c: io vivo col terminale ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, latex per lavori professionali, scribus per desktop publishing
<Riccardone> le GUI rompono le balle e dano fastidio ai miei occhini ...
<canon_> jester-: no, il baffo su suggerimenti gia c'era, infatti se passo sulla finestra minimizzata mi dice che finestra è, ma io volevo che mi facesse vedere un'anteprima della finestra (tipo windows 7)
<mrdisperato> jester mi da # interfaces 5 file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)   auto lo     iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> canon_: anteprima dove
<canon_> subito sopra la finestra miniaturizzata sulla barra
<BlacKira> jester-, scusa ma il tool che mi hai sugerito mi da problemi :(
<jester-> mrdisperato: se colleghi la wifi cosa fa
<mrdisperato> se connetto la chiavetta al pc dici?
<jester-> !grub | BlacKira segui per il ripristino
<ubot-it> BlacKira segui per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Riccardone> ok, finisco di configurare sta macchina ... a dopo
<jester-> mrdisperato: se tenti di collegare la wifi
<jester-> mrdisperato: o aspetti che faccia da solo
<BlacKira> jester-, ho seguito entrambe le guide senza successo il fatto è che non riesco a installare il pacchetto grub-pc
<mrdisperato> la maggior parte delle volte non mi vede neanche la rete ma quando la vede carica 10 anni tenta e alla fine niente
<mrdisperato> mi da si è ora disconnessi dalla rete
<jester-> BlacKira: da chroo
<krabador> mrdisperato, potrebbe essere il segnale debolissimo
<krabador> mrdisperato, con win come andava?
<mrdisperato> bene
<jester-> BlacKira: dpkg --purge customizersticass    poi
<jester-> BlacKira: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<krabador> mrdisperato, con che intensità di segnale?
<mrdisperato> eccellente
<jester-> BlacKira: quindi grub-install /dev/sdb/  e per finire update-grub
<jester-> mrdisperato: e 4 facendo il collegamento a wifi che succede
<jester-> mrdisperato: dovrebbe chiederti pa pass di rete, se c'è
<mrdisperato> niente non va ci prova per 10 anni poi mi dice si e ora sconnessi dalla rete
<mrdisperato> no è libera
<mrdisperato> non ha pass
<mrdisperato> la maggior parte delle volte non la vede neanche la rete come ora
<BlacKira> jester-, ho dato sudo apt-get -f install e poi di nuovo apt-get install grub-pc ma il tool continua a dirmi che grub non esiste.. sto provando a riavviarlo da 0
<mrdisperato_> rieccomi
<mrdisperato_> ripeto niente non andava
<mrdisperato_> non me la vede neanche
<mrdisperato_> è raro che me la veda
<Riccardone> ultima cosa: avendo installato ppa-purge, come faccio a capire se ci sono e quali sono i ppa da rimuovere ?
<Riccardone> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mrdisperato_> ci siete? xD
<mrdisperato_> mi avete abbandonato al mio destino çç
<BlacKira_> jester-, ma sai se c'è un modo per vedere cosa sta facendo questo benedetto tool xD è un sacco che è fermo sulla rimozione dei kernel
<maroloccio> $ strace questotool
<cristian_c> è uscito
<BlacKira> jester- cristian_c questo tool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ha funzionato perfettamente :D
<BlacKira> grazie siete mitici! :D
<mrdisperato> ero sconnesso sorry dove eravamo rimasti
<cristian_c> BlacKira, ringrazia jester
<mrdisperato> ah si non mi vede quasi mai la rete e quando la vede non si connette
<cristian_c> mrdisperato, non lo so
<mrdisperato> jester sa
<mrdisperato> :D
<BlacKira> cristian_c, sto procedendo alla totale distruzione di grub customizer xD
<cristian_c> ?
<BlacKira> era quello il problema a quanto pare
<marvinh> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS e la mia connessione wifi: dopo pochi minuti la connessione va lentissima e non posso più navigare. possiedo un Router Alice Adsl Pirelli. qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<marvinh> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS e la mia connessione wifi: dopo pochi minuti la connessione va lentissima e non posso più navigare. possiedo un Router Alice Adsl Pirelli. qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> BlacKira, credo che fosse un problema di grub, perché c'era un altro programma di windows installato nell'mbr
<cristian_c> !ripeti | marvinh
<ubot-it> marvinh: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<marvinh> chiedo scusa per la ripetizione della domanda ma pensavo di non aver inviato il messaggio. comunque nessuno può darmi supporto?
<akis24> marvinh:  da terminale dai sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<jester-> BlacKira: Boot-Repair is also included in Linux-Secure-Remix. che è quello che ti avevo indicato
<marvinh> akis24, fatto e ora?
<akis24> marvinh:  poi aggiungi in fondo  una a una  net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1
<akis24> marvinh:  net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0
<akis24> marvinh:  net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0
<marvinh> akis24, aggiunte e salvato il file
<akis24> marvinh:  ora salva e chiudi
<akis24> marvinh:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<akis24> marvinh: sudo iwconfig
<akis24> marvinh: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<akis24> riavvia e vedi come va
<marvinh> akis24, grazie per il momento provo a riavviare e ti faccio sapere
<akis24> di nulla
<marvinh> akis24, rieccomi qui... dopo pochi minuti la connessione ritorna ad essere lenta
<akis24> marvinh: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<marvinh> akis24, fatto
<akis24> e prima del comando exit 0 inserisci iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M
<akis24> salva e riavvia
<marvinh> akis24, riavvio
<akis24> ok
<marvinh> akis24, niente da fare continua ad andare lento (non apre nemmeno google)
<jester-> marvinh: entra nel rutter e vedi che banda passa telecazz
<jester-> che si passa na ciofeca non centra il sistema
<jester-> marvinh: banda in download
<jester-> marvinh: http://192.168.1.1
<anoncn_78> sera
<jester-> sera
<anoncn_78> ciao jester-
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<anoncn_78> ciao cristian_c
<marvinh> jester-, c'è la possibilità che il pc entri in conflitto con un altro pc collegato alla stessa rete? il secondo pc va una scheggia! comunque velocità di trasmissione: 476 Kbps e velocità di ricezione: 8126 Kbps
<marvinh> jester-, e se non ho capito male la velocità del secondo pc collegato oscilla tra i 36-48 Mbps
<jester-> marvinh: se hanno lo stesso ip di rete si o che il rutter non ripartiscxe bene, prova a staccare l'altro pc
<jester-> marvinh: se sta usando emule o simile si ciuccia tutta la banda
<jester-> marvinh: un pc per volta a confronti http://www.speedtest.net/
<marvinh> jester-: provo a controllare gli ip...comunque non credo sia un problema di banda perchè altri pc collegati nello stesso momento funzionano (ho fatto già questa prova)
<marvinh> jester-: indirizzi ip diversi
<jester-> marvinh: se non proi con un solo pc non puoi capire
<manu_145> Buona sera gruppo!
<manu_145> Lubuntu: usando Xfburn per masterizzare un cd normalissimo, mi da questo messaggio sul tasto informazioni! che significa? Il transcodificatore di gstreamer utilizza la libreria di gstreamer per creare le composizioni audio.  In pratica tutti i file audio dovrebbero essere supportati nell'ipotesi che siano installati i plugin giusti. Se un file audio non è riconosciuto, assicurarsi di aver installato i pacchetti "'good", "bad" e "
<manu_145> grazie!
 * anoncn_78 is away: Sono occupato
<manu_145> aggiungo che mi sto' trovando benissimo con lubuntu! :D
<krabador> anoncn_78, se entri in queso canale, disabilita i messaggi di away
<jester-> manu_145: installa lubuntu-restricted-exgras
<jester-> extras
<manu_145> ciao Jester, provo subito grazie!
<marvinh> jester-, allora il pc lento riporta "test timed out" mentre l'altro da come risultato download 6.78 Mbps e upload 0.38 Mbps Ping: 61 ms
<jester-> marvinh: con il solo pc collegato?
<marvinh> jester-, si si
<jester-> marvinh: 6.78? ma che banda hai
<jester-> è niente
<jester-> banda analogica?
<manu_145> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5817485/
<jester-> marvinh: hai controllato la banda in download nel rutter=
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> manu_145, apri il gestore di pacchetti, cerca gstreamer, e seleziona i pacchetti con la dicitura good bad e ugly
<jester-> manu_145: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad  è installato
<jester-> ?
<jester-> manu_145: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly  è installato
<marvinh> jester-,  scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio a capirlo?
<milanese> ciao chat
<jester-> marvinh: http://192.168.1.1 entri nel rutter telecazze controlli
<milanese> ciao enzotib, ti posso rubare un minuto? (bash help!!!)
<marvinh> jester-, si trasmissione 476Kbps ricezione 8126Kbps
<jester-> marvinh: è giusto
<jester-> marvinh: wifi o cavo
<manu_145> scusate ero lontano dal pc
<jester-> marvinh: servirebbe un test col cavo
<jester-> se tacchina è il driver wifi
<marvinh> jester-: wifi comunque ho fatto di nuovo lo speedtest sul pc che da problemi e il risultato è stato Ping 84ms download 0.11 mbps e upload 0.30
<marvinh> jester-, da terminale come faccio a conoscere la scheda di rete del pc?
<marvinh> in modo da provare altri driver
<manu_145> ok, mancava un pacchetto.
<jester-> marvinh: lspci | grep -i network
<manu_145> riprovo a masterizzare
<milanese> Ho un file xxxx.1. In rete sono disponibili le versioni xxxx.2, xxxx.3, xxxx.4. Imposto "1" come variabile. Cerco aggiornamenti. Non sono a conoscenza della versione disponibile.  Come faccio a dire allo script che deve scaricare solo quella con finale 4, ovvero il numero più grande?
<jester-> !chat | milanese
<ubot-it> milanese: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvinh> jester-, è una Atheros
<milanese> Ok jester- !
<manu_145> ok jester
<manu_145> mi sembra che funzioni
<manu_145> lol
<jester-> marvinh: 13,04?
<marvinh> jester-, 12.04
<cristian_c> marvinh, anch'io ho una atheros
<jester-> marvinh: installa i backport cw
<cristian_c> ma wifi
<jester-> non ricordo il nome esatto
<jester-> marvinh: prova col cavo
<manu_145> no non funziona, un'altro programma che sostituisca xfburn?
<jester-> giusto per vedere
<jester-> manu_145: k3b
<marvinh> jester-, cerco nel gestore pacchetti
<jester-> marvinh: si cerca backport per nome e poi i cw per il tuo kernel
<cristian_c> manu_145, k3b
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> marvinh: proverei col cavo e la poi la li ve 13.04 kubuntu
<cristian_c> jester-, forse ci vuole il -no-recommend
<cristian_c> altrimenti gli installa mezzo kde
<jester-> cristian_c: ma va
<jester-> un po di lib male non fanno
<cristian_c> eh, ma io non lo sapevo :P
<marvinh> jester-, ok faccio un pò di prove
<cristian_c> lol
<manu_145> lol ragazzi
<smilso20> buonasera! qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | smilso20
<ubot-it> smilso20: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<smilso20> perfetto, in pratica il mio problema è qualsiasi versione di ubuntu decida di installare il mio pc all'avvio della procedura di installazione mi fa schermata nera
<manu_145> grazie ragazzi, funziona benissimo! buona serata lol :D
<smilso20> il modello è un Toshiba l850-1l1 acquistato appena 2 mesi fa
<jester-> smilso20: i toshiba sono in un po indigesti a linux, arrivi alla prima schermata?
<smilso20> quella in cui seleziono se installare o provare
<smilso20> qualsiasi scelta faccio schermata nera
<jester-> smilso20: si
<jester-> smilso20: sotto ci Fx in uno di questi dovrebbe esserci grafica minima
<jester-> smilso20: oppure prendi alternate 12,10
<jester-> va di sicuro
<smilso20> io ho provato con ubuntu 13.04 e 12.04
<jester-> puccioppo dalla 13.04 alternate è soppressa
<jester-> smilso20: alternatecd
<jester-> solo installer grafica minima
<jester-> per la 13.04 dovresti usare la server e poi aggiungere la grafica
<smilso20> ok grazie jester
<smilso20> allora provo con la versione 12.10
<anoncn_78> sera room
<nicotano> buonasera
<anoncn_78> sera
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, bentrovato
<Guest29776> test
<Lorenzo_> buona sera a tutti, ho un problama da oggi con l'avvio di ubuntu, si blocca il caricamento e apparare il msg 'an error occurred while mounting /.'
<zaga_> ciao raga so che èiniziata la presevizio nuovo simontazione di un ser
<zaga_> ok la tastiera sta partendo,scusate
<zaga_> stavo cercando diaccedere alla presentazione di un servizio simile aquesta chat in irc... ne sapete qualcosa?
<brndmnk> buonasera
<brndmnk> qualcuno effettua accesso a usenet di libero
<brndmnk> ?
<Patato> salvee
<B1z24Rr0n3> ciao a tutti
<Patato> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare a configurare una tastera di un acer aspire one 725
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-02
<nobody_> aloa
<nobody_> qualcuno avrebbe un riassunto di come configurare il dhcp della mia lan da shell? grazie
<maroloccio> ciao. quale il miglior lettore immagini da usare su ubuntu, considerando X tramite ssh? uso xli al momento..
<cri> giorno
<pepp1ni3llo> hi all
<pepp1ni3llo>  
<pepp1ni3llo> hi krozus
<vlt> giorno!
<cri> giorno
<cristian_c> maroloccio, non ho capito la domanda :D
<cristian_c> faccio una domanda anch'io
<cristian_c> utilizzo il client lostirc e ho riscontrato problemi nell'invio dei file con dcc
<cristian_c> attraverso il comando: /DCC SEND nick_destinatario nome_file
<cristian_c> se apro la finestra dei trasferimenti DCC, la riga relativa al trasferimento mostra lo status del trasferimento a 'Waiting'.
<cristian_c> facendo clic sul pulsante Ferma, lo status cambia in 'Transferring'
<cristian_c> il log della chat segnala che la connessione viene accettata, ma al destinatario non risulta e nessun trasferimento viene eseguito
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, lo fa solo con lostirc o anche con altri client?
<cristian_c> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, non utilizzo altri client
<maroloccio> il log "della chat" può mostrare ciò che vuole, ma verificare una connessione non si fa da log? :)
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, dovrei installare irssi?
<maroloccio> netstat è il programma per visualizzare dei socket in tempo reale
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, fai una prova
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, provo ad installarlo
<maroloccio> in alternativa, puoi misurare il traffico in corso, piuttosto che lo stabilirsi o no della connessione, con strumenti quali iftop/slurm/tcpdump
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, al limite se non lo vuoi lo togli solo per provare
<maroloccio> se invece pensi che sia il "programma", puoi provare a stabilire una connessione diretta.. tramite netcat (nc). se conosci il protocollo di negoziazione, puoi provare a mandare comandi tramite "expect"
<maroloccio> se sei superstizioso, puoi usare un programma napoletano: "expect-e-sper"
<ExPBoy> -.-
<maroloccio> cmq, seriamente non guardare se le connessioni sono in "waiting" o "established" da programma, guarda direttamente netstat
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, uhm
<cristian_c> :D
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Bina> buon giorno ho appena preso un pc con windows 8 da attivare e vorrei mettere ubuntu, devo attivare prima windows? qualcuno mi spiega la procedura corretta?
<akis24> Bina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI  comunque ti conviene aspettare qualcuno esperto
<cristian_c> Bina, e ti conviene prima provare il sistema, senza installarlo
<Bina> lo avevo già su pc prima ma lo avevo installato male per questo ora chiedo aiuto, come sistema mi piace molto più del windows..
<cristian_c> Bina, sempre sullo stesso pc
<cristian_c> ?
<Bina> intanto lo provo vedo se il pc nuovo lo supporta?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Bina> no su quello vecchio avevo lubuntu (installato male) e su questo nuovo ho windows 8
<Bina> ora riavvio e provo a farlo partire in prova vedere se va
<cristian_c> Bina, sui nuovi pc è più difficile avviare altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> Bina, nonché installarli
<Bina> sto notando che è più difficile..
<cristian_c> Bina, sì, hanno introdotto uefi e secure boot
<cristian_c> i produttori dei pc
<Bina> bastardi.. che poi almeno a me l'8 mi spempra che sia peggiore rispetto agli altri..
<cristian_c> Bina, che pc è?
<Bina> non ci capisco una mazza
<cristian_c> Bina dipende sempre dal pc
<Bina> lenovo
<cristian_c> Bina, quale modello di lenovo?
<Bina> h4 series
<cristian_c> mai sentito
<cristian_c> Bina, però non mi interessa la serie, ma il modello
<cristian_c> Bina, pc fisso?
<Bina> si dove lo trovo il modello?
<cristian_c> Bina, ah, beh, è scritto nel manuale o sulla scatola, o sul pc
<cristian_c> Bina, comunque, quale ubuntu hai scaricato?
<Bina> sul manuale e sulla scatola c'è scritto H4 series.. :(
<Bina> lubuntu
<Bina> perchè sul mio vecchio non andavano gli altri.. partiva solo da cd..
<cristian_c> Bina, ma quale release?
<Bina> ?????????
<cristian_c> Bina, quale release di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Bina> dovrebbe essere il 12.10
<cristian_c> Bina, allora devi scaricare la versione a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Bina, ma non so se lubuntu supporta il secure boot
<cristian_c> *efi
<Bina> dell' ultimo? non va più bene il mio cd?
<cristian_c> Bina, so che ubuntu 12.10 a 64 bit lo supporta
<cristian_c> Bina, l'ultima è la 13.04
<cristian_c> Bina, nel senso, se uno installa ubuntu 12.10 a 64 bit, può installare tranquillamente anche con secure boot/uefi
<cristian_c> Bina, se scarica ubuntu 12.10 a 32 bit , invece occorre disattivare secure boot e potrebbe non bastare. dovrebbe riattivare il bios e forse giocare con partizioni
<cristian_c> Bina, bisogna vedere se uefi su quel lenovo permette di disattivare il tutto agevolemente, o se ci sono rogne
<cristian_c> Bina, però occorre informarsi
<Bina> non ho la più pallida idea... è per quello che sono qui... per capire come fare..
<cristian_c> Bina, su ogni marca uefi è implementato in modo diverso
<cristian_c> Bina, la cosa migliore è scaricare la versione che supporta il uefi secure boot
<Bina> str...
<cristian_c> Bina, in quanto ubuntu ha acquistato una chiave firmata con cui poter installare in uefi
<cristian_c> così hanno fatto altre distro, ma non tutte
<cristian_c> acquistata da microsoft, naturalmente
<Bina> ok punto uno.. quindi riscaricare lubuntu ultima versione a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> Bina, prova
<cristian_c> Bina, non so se nel frattempo hanno esteso il supporto anche alle 32 bit
<cristian_c> Bina, ma tant il pc  è nuovo e avrà sicuramente il processore a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Bina, quanta ram hai?
<Bina> o devo scaricare pc intel?
<Bina> 4gb
<cristian_c> Bina, ?
<cristian_c> Bina, se ha 4 Gb ,scarica pure la versione a 64 bit della 13.04
<cristian_c> Bina, ma perché lubuntu se il pc è nuovo
<Bina> PC (Intel x86) desktop image cos'è
<cristian_c> è sprecato
<cristian_c> Bina, è l'immagne per i 32 bit
<cristian_c> la versione desktop, non quella server
<cristian_c> ?
<Bina> perchè mi trovavo bene, è veloce non da problemi..
<cristian_c> Bina, sì, ma è sprecato, ha un senso sui pc vecchi, non su quelli nuovi
<Bina> ok ora scarico ubuntu ma se clicco sul link qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ mi dice link non valido
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Bina, prova con i torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> Bina, se non ti piace unity, puoi scaricare kubuntu con kde o ubuntu gnome con gnome shell
<cristian_c> oppure xubuntu con xfce
<Bina> questo è kubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<Bina> non li conosco... :(
<Bina> conosco solo lubuntu..
<Bina> ora sto scaricando ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> Bina, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.04
<cristian_c> Bina, unity, potrebbe non piacerti
<cristian_c> Bina, al link ci sono gli screen
<cristian_c> Bina, http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<Bina> che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e xubuntu?
<cristian_c> Bina, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/features//ubuntugnome/screenshots/gnome_overview.png
<cristian_c> Bina, ubuntu usa unity, xubuntu usa xfce
<cristian_c> Bina, ma il sistema è praticamente lo stesso
<Bina> solo che xubuntu è meglio? è più leggero e veloce?  perchè io non conosco nè unity ne xfce..
<cristian_c> Bina, non esiste un meglio
<Bina> ok ora lo scarico...
<cristian_c> Bina, xubuntu è ovviamente più leggero di ubuntu, ma con il pc che hai puoi permetterti tranquillamente kubuntu
<cristian_c> o ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> Bina, hai la fortuna di poter scegliere
<Bina> ho una confusione in testa terribile...
<Bina> per alcuni versi non è così bello come sembra :)
<cristian_c> Bina, sono soltanto differenze legate alla grafica, ma il motore è lo stesso
<Bina> ora scarico kubuntu e morta la altrimenti impazzisco.. a me piaceva anche quella di lubuntu...
<cristian_c> Bina, ti ho mostrato degli screenshot apposta per farti unidea
<cristian_c> Bina, lubuntu è povero, non c'è molto
<cristian_c> è limitante assai
<cristian_c> *un'idea
<Bina> li ho guardati, ma questo dove installo è un pc di lavoro per cui la cosa principale è che sia veloce..
<cristian_c> Bina, ok, allora ti sconsiglio ubuntu e gnome-ubuntu
<cristian_c> Bina, prova con kubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> uno dei due
<cristian_c> Bina, kubuntu è completo e stabile, xubuntu è stabile e veloce, ma poco personalizzabile
<cristian_c> rispetto a quello con kde
<Bina> tra due ore (considerando la mia connessione super veloce) ho il file per Kubuntu,
<Bina> poi lo scrivo su un dvd?
<cristian_c> Bina, lo provi in live e se va bene lo installi
<cristian_c> Bina, sì, su un dvd
<cristian_c> Bina, se non ti piace, allora provi in live xubuntu
<Bina> ok.. lo inserisco riavvio e dovrebbe partire?
<cristian_c> Bina, sì, in teoria sì
<cristian_c> la versione dekstop a 64 bit
<cristian_c> *desktop
<cristian_c> Bina, se c'è il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> non conosco bene uefi
<Bina> perchè lubuntu a 64 bit il igora..
<Bina> ignora
<cristian_c> Bina, non so per lubuntu 12.10 a 32 bit
<Bina> su quello vecchio avevo impostato il boot, ma questo sembra che non si possa modificare
<cristian_c> Bina, beh, è superabile
<cristian_c> non ho mai installato su pc con win 8 o 7
<Bina> ok.. grazie lo stesso dell'aiuto ora vado a mangiare spero nel pomeriggio di trovare qualcuno che ha già installato..
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi ho qualche problema per montare un hd esterno dal terminale chi è che mi da una mano gentilmente ?
<krabador> esulu, sudo fdisk -l
<esulu> mi fa vedere che vuoi sapere
<esulu> fai conto che sto facendo il tutto su un altro pc
<esulu> non posso mandarti scrrenshot
<krabador> con questo comando vedi come il sistema lo ha classificato
<esulu> comunque mi monta 4 partizioni
<krabador> ovvero /dev/sdxx
<esulu> /dev/sda1 sda2 sda5 sda6
<krabador> esulu, questo disco esterno quante partizioni ha?
<esulu> su questo disco esterno prima era installato windows
<esulu> non saprei sinceramente dovrei in qualcme modo
<esulu> tirar fuori i dati
<krabador> se il risultato di fdisk -l , è soltanto una lista di /dev/sda , ed hai attaccato il disco esterno
<krabador> vuol dire che il sistema vede solo il disco interno del pc che stai usando
<esulu> cavolo
<esulu> e c'e' un modo per poter vedere hd esterno
<esulu> ma con lsusb -l
<esulu> me lo fa vedere collegato pero?!
<krabador> esulu, che ubuntu stai usando?
<esulu> krabador: scusami in questo momento non sto usando ubuntu
<esulu> ma Debian perchè sono al lavoro
<esulu> ma dovrebbe essere uguale in qualche modo
<krabador> esulu, allora, all'inserimento del disco, deve comunque comparire nella lista dei devices, in fdisk -l
<krabador> questo disco esterno che partizione/partizioni ha?
<esulu> come faccio a sapere
<esulu> se no nriesco ad accedere e non è ne meno mio
<krabador> esulu, non l'hai mai usato prima?
<esulu> no
<krabador> esulu, il proprietario come lo usa?
<esulu> aveva windows xp sopra
<esulu> ma non sa assolutamente niente di piu da dirmi
<krabador> è un disco esterno, o un hd interno messo in un box esterno?
<esulu> hd interno messo in un box esterno
<krabador> esulu, allora possono esserci problemi col box
<esulu> no assolutamente
<esulu> perche ho usato sia un box esterno
<esulu> sia con un adattatore dei hd
<esulu> e con un altro hd funziona corretamente
<krabador> hai usato lo stesso box nel sistema che stai usando adesso con altri hard disk senza problemi?
<esulu> si
<krabador> esulu, è il sistema che stai usando adesso?
<esulu> debian
<esulu> squezze
<krabador> ed è il sistema che stai usando adesso ?
<esulu> si Debian
<krabador> !pastebin | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> krabador: non lo posso usare come ti dicevo i vari comandi li sto dando su un altro pc che con debian che non è collegato ne meno alla rete
<esulu> mi dispiace
<krabador> allora, disinseriscilo e reinseriscilo, rimanda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> se lo vede, deve essere una periferica da /dev/sdb in poi
<WebbyIT> Chi c'è di op?
<WebbyIT> (del gruppo IRC)
<cristian_c> !op
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, ecco
<WebbyIT> grazie cristian_c :)
<krabador> WebbyIT, non si offendono, mi raccomando
<WebbyIT> krabador: non ci ho pensato :P
<Guest88899> Ciao krabador, se hai un po' di tempo, ieri con un po' di calma ho raggiunto il punto relativo all'operazione sudo gedit ..., scusami ma ero troppo stressato e stanco per il problema, ecco il link di quanto incollato http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835873/
<cristian_c> krabador, ops, non sapevo
<krabador> bene lorenzo / Guest88899 adesso mandami il paste di sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> Guest88899, sei in live session?
<Guest88899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835873/
<Guest88899> Lorenzo non so perchè ora sono Guest 88899
<Guest88899> <Guest88899> === Lorenzo
<cristian_c> Guest88899, magari non è registrato il nick, o forse perché è già stato registrato da qualcun altro
<Guest88899> questo è l'altro paste fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835891/
<krabador> Guest88899, il sistema operativo con problemi, è nel disco da un tera, o quello da 160 giga?
<Guest88899> da 160
<krabador> Guest88899, allora manda fsck /dev/sdc1
<Bina> ciao c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare nll'installazione di kubuntu su windows 8?
<cristian_c> Bina, hai fatto quello che dovevi fare?
<Bina> si ho riavviato ma non fa nulla
<Bina> a meno che non provo antrare nel boot da cd..
<Guest88899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835900/
<krabador> Guest88899, ok, smonta la partizione
<krabador> Guest88899, non stai usando quel sistema adesso, sei in live, vero?
<Guest88899> sono su ubuntu che gira su /dev/sdb4  non ho avviato da cd, questo è un problema? smontato ora ti mando il link
<krabador> Guest88899, ?
<krabador> Guest88899, no, non è un problema.
<Bina> su boot priority ho UEFI first
<krabador> Guest88899, umount /dev/sdc1 && fsck /dev/sdc1
<Guest88899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835910/
<Bina> e non posso modificare posso solo modificare quick boot - enable o disable
<Bina> oppure ho csm enable\disable
<krabador> Guest88899, adesso riavvia, e vedi come va
<Guest88899> riavvio con partizione che dava problemi
<Guest88899> ?
<krabador> Guest88899, se ci sono problemi torna in live qui
<Guest88899> ok ci sentiamo dopo comunque per ringraziamenti
<Delfino83_0u7> io mi vorrei cancellare dal forum
<Delfino83_0u7> come si fa
<krabador> Delfino83_0u7, raggiungi il server e passaci la gomma.
<cristian_c> Delfino83_0u7, manda un messaggio privato agli admin, o usa l'opzione del forum per disiscriversi
<Bina> ragazzi cosa vuol dire il file dell'immagine selezionato non è valido?
<cristian_c> Bina, cosìhai fatto?
<Bina> sto cercando di rifare il cd in caso ci fossero stati errori ma non lo scrive più
<Bina> prima avevo inserito il cd e avevo fatto come memoria espandibile e gli ho trascinato il file dentro
<cristian_c> Bina, è un dvd riscrivibile?
<cristian_c> Bina, hai sbagliato
<Bina> no
<cristian_c> Bina, sì, dovevi masterizzarlo
<cristian_c> !iso | bina
<ubot-it> bina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Bina> infattoi ora sto leggendo le guide ma non lo fa perchè?
<cristian_c> Bina, non si fa così
<cristian_c> Bina, occorre il programma per masterizzare le iso
<cristian_c> Bina, cosa STAI USANDO?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> caps-lock
<Bina> il programma dentro windows 7 per masterizzare i file immagini?
<Bina> cosa devo usare?
<Santo22> !seen overme
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<cristian_c> Bina, nella guida è scritto
<krabador> Bina, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Bina, io ho usato infrarecorder
<krabador> altrimenti nero
<cristian_c> krabador, gliel'ho già linkata
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> krabador, beh, sì, anche nero, non ne faccio una guerra di religione :)
<Bina> ora sto cercando di capirci qualcosa
<cristian_c> Bina, è abbastanza semplice masterizzare l'iso
<krabador> Bina, molto semplicemente apri il programma, selezioni il file iso con apri, spunti opzioni di chiusura del disco se presenti, tra le opzioni di masterizzazioni, e poi scrivi
<krabador> parliamo di 30 secondi di roba
<krabador> e 4-5 min di masterizzazione
<Bina> si ma mella guida dice di verificare MD5
<krabador> Bina, sarebbe buona norma, ma se non lo fai, e masterizzi la iso non alla massima velocità, non succede niente
<cristian_c> Bina, quella è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> krabador, eh, ma l'md5 riguarda il download, a volte va storto
<cristian_c> è successo anche qui in chan, spesso
<cristian_c> Bina, l'md5 riguarda il fatto che il file iso potrebbe essere corretto
<cristian_c> Bina, non succede quasi mai, ma potrebbe succedere
<krabador> cristian_c, si, il download, ma bene o male a meno che non ci sono connessioni con tralicci transilvanici,e hd non funzionanti, è raro, e l'altro margine di non funzionamento del cd dopo la masterizzazione della iso, è la scrittura iperveloce, non disc at once
<krabador> quindi.
<krabador> Bina, comunque, puoi scorrere un po' piu' giu' e vedi la sezione windows, della guida, cosi' ti porti un po' avanti
<Santo22> #j ##c
<krabador> Santo22, forse hai sbagliato qualcosa.
<cristian_c> lol
<Santo22> :)
<Santo22> sembrerebbe
<esulu> ù+ù
<Santo22> forse dovevo andare in ##c
<krabador> Santo22, /join #c
<Lorenzo_1> krabador, niente dopo riavvio medesimo problema, an error occurred while mounting /.
<nannes> Lorenzo_1: che hai fatto alla partizione root?
<Lorenzo_1> intendi intero disco rigido
<Lorenzo_1> si
<nannes> no no, intendo: che hai combinato? che stai cercando di fare? (sono arrivato adesso, non so di che parli)
<krabador> nannes, l'utente ha cercato di automatizzare il montaggio di una partizione ntfs, con ntfs-config
<krabador> ed al riavvio gli ha dato questo problema
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835873/ questo è il suo fstab
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835891/ questo il suo fdisk -l da live
<Lorenzo_1> grazie krabador
<nannes> e a che serviva ntfs-config? in quel caso non serve a nulla
<Lorenzo_1> purtroppo ho commesso una immensa cavolata
<nannes> la partizione è intatta?
<Lorenzo_1> chiedi a me?
<nannes> ripristina immediatamente l'fstab com'er ain origine, e riaggiorna il grub per i cambiamenti
<krabador> nannes, gli ho fatto fare fsck /dev/partizione ed è tuttoa posto
<nannes> tutto apposto? non sembra, da quello che ha detto
<nannes> ah intendi che la partizione sembra intatta
<nannes> yeah good!
<krabador> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835910/
<krabador> il suo fsck /dev/partizione
<krabador> :D
<nannes> Lorenzo_1: hai capito che ho detto?
<krabador> nannes, c'è una copia di backup di fstab in ubuntu, se non mi sbaglio
<Lorenzo_1> no
<krabador> l'utente magari ripristina quella
<krabador> o lo rigenera
<Lorenzo_1> nannes non credevo parlassi con me
<Lorenzo_1> ripristina immediatamente l'fstab com'er ain origine, e riaggiorna il grub per i cambiamenti ---> intendi questo
<Lorenzo_1> ?
<nannes> yeah
<Lorenzo_1> ok, cosa vuol dire?
<krabador> nannes, dov'è la copia di sicirezza di fstab?
<giacomo_do> salve
<nannes> krabador: se lui non l'ha fatta, non c'è
<giacomo_do> vorrei installare java su ubuntu..
<nannes> !fstab| Lorenzo_1, krabador
<ubot-it> Lorenzo_1, krabador: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<krabador> d'accordo nannes, ma l'utente ha usato 'sto ntfs-config
<krabador> non credo abbia fatto copie
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, scusami, manda locate fstab da terminale
<krabador> e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<giacomo_do> qualcuno sà come fare visto che le versione libere non funzionano?
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<Lorenzo_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5836035/
<WebbyIT> !op
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<krabador> WebbyIT, che ci devi fare con gli op?
<nannes> krabador: chissene di ntfs-config?
<Lorenzo_1> per info quello che ho fatto (maledetto me) è ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132168/access-windows-7-files-from-ubuntu-12-04
<Lorenzo_1> l'img
<WebbyIT> krabador: c'è un tizio che stressa in un canale della comunità, ma non abbiamo i poteri di op
<Alex______> salve volevo sapere se il mio computer può reggere ubuntu 12.04 lts
<krabador> WebbyIT, non in italiano
<WebbyIT> krabador: scusami?
<krabador> Alex______, che hardware ha?
<giacomo_do> alex hai i parametri hardware?
<nannes> Lorenzo_1: leggi la guida ad fstab, dopodichè ti tocca scriverlo (è anche un buon allenamento per imparare)
<nannes> *toccherà
<Alex______> allora intel pentium 4, 2 Gb di ram
<glpiana> WebbyIT, vieni in #ubuntu-it-ops
<giacomo_do> si
<giacomo_do> alex..poi
<Alex______> Scheda grafica intel  82865G Graphics Controller (ASRock)
<giacomo_do> ha dvd ..masterizzatore
<Alex______> si
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, allora , da live, monta la partizione, e manda da terminale nano /dev/partizione/etc/fstab
<Alex______> HDD da 75 gb
<giacomo_do> credo non vi siano problemi
<Alex______> Non c'é bisogno di xubuntu vero?
<Lorenzo_1> ok quindi riavvio da live da cd, ok devo riavviare
<giacomo_do> ..hai fatto installazione?
<giacomo_do> o solo live?
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, adesso da dove stai digitando?
<Alex______> no ancora no, volevo sapere se potevo installare
<giacomo_do> ok..allora chilla su installa
<Lorenzo_1> da ubuntu su sda4
<giacomo_do> di di togliere la partizione win
<Lorenzo_1> la partizione ubuntu del disco da un tera
<giacomo_do> e sostituirla con ubuntu
<giacomo_do> alex
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, ok, allora monta la partizione sdb1
<Alex______> come ?
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<giacomo_do> ok vengo in pvt alex
<Alex______> ah si volevo mettere solo ubuntu
<Delfino83_0u7> Alex______ usa debian
<Alex______> sono alle prime armi, non voglio usare debian
<giacomo_do> delfino è difficile debian per un novellino
<giacomo_do> alex vedi il mio messaggio in privato?
<Delfino83_0u7> giacomo_do ma no
<Alex______> no
<Delfino83_0u7> dai
<nannes> Alex______: Una versione più leggera come Lubuntu/Xubuntu è consigliata, vista la scheda grafica. In ogni caso sei libero di provare la Live prima di installare, per vedere se tutto funziona e se ti soddisfa
<giacomo_do> di dipende da che livello sei
<Alex______> ok
<giacomo_do> nannes sè ha funzionato in live..funziona 9 volte su 10 in installazione
<Cla_> Sapete come si "formata" xubuntu? Ho un pò di virus che mi hanno bloccato pure Google Chrome...
<Cla_> cioè voglio farlo tornare come quando l'ho installato
<Alex______> volevo installare ubuntu perché è adatta a novellini come me
<giacomo_do> cla formattare xhubuntu?
<giacomo_do> si avevo inteso
<giacomo_do> alex
<nannes> giacomo_do: E' quello che ho detto. non ripetere, intasi solo il canale
<Alex______> scusa
<Cla_> si si
<giacomo_do> scusa nannes
<Alex______> ok allora provo a installare, grazie mille per il supporto
<giacomo_do> volevo aiutare alex
<giacomo_do> controlla tutto..prims
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<giacomo_do> vedi bene la tua scheda in live?
<giacomo_do> ci sono problemi..di sfarfallio?
<Lorenzo_1> si è aperto gnu nano file: ...   vuoto
<giacomo_do> sè tutto funzia..prima di installare scriviti cpu
<giacomo_do> scheda video
<giacomo_do> ecc..
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, vai col terminale dentro la partizione
<krabador> e successivamente dentro la cartella etc
<Lorenzo_1> apro un'altra finestra terminal
<Cla__> ?
<giacomo_do> buon pomerigigo cla
<Cla__> Ciau
<giacomo_do> ero venuto per un richiesta di aiuto
<Cla__> :)
<giacomo_do> ma oggi sono impegnti
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, apri il gestore dei file , vai nella cartella etc della partizione che hai montato, fai ctrl l , copi , e nel terminale fai cd  incolla
<Cla__> puoi aiutarmi allora?
<giacomo_do> a fare cosa cla
<Cla__> vorrei far tornare all'origine xubuntu
<Cla__> perchè sono entrati un pò di virus pure è un casino
<krabador> Cla__, virus in xubuntu?
<Cla__> si tramite Facebook
<krabador> non credo proprio
<giacomo_do> mah mai sentito
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<Lorenzo_1>  fatto
<krabador> Cla__, disinstalla e reinstalla il browser
<Cla__> si un malwere
<Delfino83_0u7> cla__ usa debian niente virus
<Cla__> che non mi fa nemmeno usare più Google Chrome
<giacomo_do> malware
<Cla__> già fatto non va
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, adesso nano fstab
<giacomo_do> mmm
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, scusa
<giacomo_do> provato da terminale cla
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, sudo nano fstab
<giacomo_do> in teroia cis arebbe un altra chat per supporto su kubuntu
<Lorenzo_1> ho fatto nano fstab mi ha aperto un file
<Lorenzo_1> rifaccio con il comando sudo nano fstab?
<Cla__> come Giacomo ?
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, chiudilo e si, rifallo con sudo
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, sudo nano fstab
<giacomo_do> azz..a zero cla
<Cla__> non sto capendo niente
<Cla__> apri una chat privata
<giacomo_do> nella dash o barra stumenti digita t
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<krabador> Cla__, firefox da lo stesso problema?
<Lorenzo_1> fatto
<giacomo_do> cla aperta chat privata
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, allora , puoi postarmi, per sicurezza, il contenuto?
<giacomo_do> mi leggi?
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, su pastebin
<Delfino83_0u7> Lorenzo_1 un consiglio vediti qualche video su youtube fai prima e risolvi
<Lorenzo_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5836082/
<Morpheus90> ciao
<krabador> Delfino83_0u7, piuttosto che dare consigli del genere, indica direttamente un video del canale ufficiale ubuntu che tratti la problematica
<Morpheus90> ciao ragazzi che cd?
<Morpheus90> ragazzi che cd mi consigliate?
<Delfino83_0u7> krabador io remavo contro la comunita
<Delfino83_0u7> :D
<krabador> Delfino83_0u7, allora puoi uscire da questo canale
<Morpheus90> krabador?
<krabador> Morpheus90, per cosa?
<Delfino83_0u7> stavo aiutando in modo esterno alla comunita
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, cancella la linea con proc
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, questa proc    /proc   proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid
<Bina> fatto il cd immagine  ma lo glissa ancora :(
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<Delfino83_0u7> lorenzo_1 mi dici il problema!?
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, e incolla questa proc /proc proc defaults
<Lorenzo_1> fatto
<krabador> assicurati che ci siano i 2 zeri alla fine
<Lorenzo_1> alla fine della riga proc o alla fine di tutto il contenuto
<Bina> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ad istallare kubuntu su windows 8?
<Lorenzo_1> alla fine delle righe?
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, metti  il carattere  #  a fianco della linea che comincia con /dev/sda1
<krabador> Lorenzo_1,  si   tipo    0   0
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, metti  il carattere  #  a fianco della linea che comincia con /dev/sda1
<krabador> fai # /dev/sda1 ....
<krabador> salva esci riavvia prova
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<Lorenzo_1> ora i 2 zeri devono essere sulla linea proc
<krabador> salvi con ctrl x , ti chiederà di sovrascrivere e gli dici di si
<krabador> si
<Lorenzo_1> o intendi che alla fine di ogni riga successiva alla proc ci siano 2 zeri
<krabador> no
<krabador> alla fine della linea proc
<Lorenzo_1> ok quindi sulla riga proc alla fine metto 2 0
<Lorenzo_1> ok
<krabador> ci devono essere 2 zeri tipo   0    0
<Lorenzo_1> fatto
<Lorenzo_1> rispondo yes
<Lorenzo_1> dopo ctrl x
<Lorenzo_1> ?
<Lorenzo_1> messo yes, ok ora file name to write: fstab ---> premo invio?
<Lorenzo_1> ok premuto invio
<Lorenzo_1> riavvio?
<Bina> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ad istallare kubuntu su windows 8? per favore?
<Delfino83_0u7> Bina qual'è il problema
<nannes> Il problema è UEFI Delfino83_0u7, ovviamente. Secure Boot e company
<Bina> ho preso un pc nuovo un lenovo H4 series  ho fatto il disco immagine di kubuntu a 64 bit l'ho inserito ma nulla
<nannes> Cla__: Ricorda che in una conversazione privata possono scriverti tutto quello che vogliono, magari anche scemenze.
<Bina> sono entrata nel boot del pc ma non mi permette di modificare ho first boot device UEFI auto
<nannes> Cla__: E' consigliato tenere la discussione di supporto nel canale pubblico, per evitare malintenzionati. Sono già successe cose del genere, poi gli utenti vengono a lamentarsi in canale.
<Lorenzo_1> MILLE RINGRAZIAMENTI A KRABADOR, TUTTO OK
<nannes> Bina: Marca e modello del notebook?
<Delfino83_0u7> nannes lenovo h4
<Delfino83_0u7> l'ha scritto prima
<Delfino83_0u7> leggete
<nannes> h4 è la serie
<Bina> la marca e il modello che ho trovato li ho già scritti, è un lenovo H4 series
<giacomo_do> bina
<Bina> ditemi tutto
<giacomo_do> cosa hai bisogno?
<giacomo_do> o in cosa puoi aiutarci
<Bina> di installare Kubuntu su un pc con preinstallato windows 8
<nannes> voglio il modello preciso bina...  Delfino83_0u7 evita certe uscite
<giacomo_do> niente di più facile bina
<giacomo_do> posos in priovato?
<Bina> nannes non ho scritto altro se vuoi ti do il numero si serie..
<Bina> è da sta mattina che ci provo :(
<giacomo_do> vuoi un duble booot?
<Lorenzo_1> cosa posso fare per ringraziare la comunita e krabador per l'aiuto? una donazione, una aiuto per php ?
<Bina> giacomo non so neppure cos'è...
<giacomo_do> bina sè vien in privato..
<giacomo_do> ti spego
<giacomo_do> ho aperto una chat privata
<giacomo_do> sè referisci in chiaro
<Delfino83_0u7> Lorenzo_1 risparmiali i soldi
<nannes> il s/n è un altro modo per identificare il modello sì, anche se non è necessario usualmente. scrivilo pure
<nannes> Questi inviti a chat private mi puzzano...
<Lorenzo_1> Delfino83_0u7 è troppo folle, passate tutto il giorno a supportare e sopportare la comunità con problemi come il mio (da idiota che non fa i cavoli suoi e fa girare comandi da ebete), ma almeno avete un sostegno economico per il tempo speso
<Delfino83_0u7> Lorenzo_1 io nn sono della comunità anzi mi sto cancellando da tutte le iniziative
<Delfino83_0u7> ovvero forum,chieti newsletter e altro
<nannes> Lorenzo_1: se vuoi fare donazioni alla comunità basta guardare il sito ufficiale. Il pulsante per le donazioni è più grande dello schermo :D
<mistya> ave
<mistya> non so perché ma è tutt'oggi che ubuntu mi apre pagine bianche a random su chrome
<mistya> è un problema da it o da it-chat
<Delfino83_0u7> mistya usa debian
<Delfino83_0u7> vedi che nn ha bug
<mistya> Delfino83_0u7, ma sai che ci sto pensando seriamente? :D
<mistya> Solo che gnome3 mi piace poco
<Delfino83_0u7> mistya è fenomenale
<Delfino83_0u7> oppure fedora
<mistya> Delfino83_0u7, fedora manco morto. comunque siamo ot.. io vorrei risolvere questo bug .
<Delfino83_0u7> siamoOT?
<akis24> ciao
<giacomo_do> salve askis
<akis24> ciao giacomo_do
<giacomo_do> qualcuno che sà come scaricare la ver giusta di java?
<akis24> giacomo_do: non lo hai ancora installato ?
<giacomo_do> la verisone free non funziona correttamente non sò perchè
<akis24> giacomo_do: prima disinstallala allora e poi mettiamo quella che funziona
<giacomo_do> già fatto la disintallazione ma controllo askis
<akis24> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, allora?
<Lorenzo_1> grazie krabador tutto ok
<Lorenzo_1> ti avevo avvistato hai staccato
<Lorenzo_1> tutto ok
<Lorenzo_1> sei un grande
<krabador> :D
<krabador> bene
<Lorenzo_1> se posso ricambiare
<Lorenzo_1> dammi un tuo contatto
<Lorenzo_1> https://www.facebook.com/lorenzo.ferrone.1
<krabador> figurati, questo canale esiste qui per questo
<Lorenzo_1> tu ti spari dalla mattina alla sera
<krabador> parla bene del supporto in giro
<Lorenzo_1> ma lameno un minimo ti viene riconosciuto economicamente per l'impegno
<Lorenzo_1> faccio una donazione
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, ubuntu è un sistema operativo open source, basato sul supporto della comunità
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, contraccambi facendo propaganda della tua esperienza
<krabador> se è stata positiva
<Lorenzo_1> si lo so, ma tu si on line sempre
<Lorenzo_1> come cavolo fai
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, non sono sempre online
<krabador> non credere sempre alla presenza del nick, nella lista :D
<giacomo_do> ho disintallato tutto
<giacomo_do> akis ci sei?
<akis24> giacomo_do: versione di ubuntu ?
<Lorenzo_1> si ma la questione l'hai gestita sempre tu, eri online ieri fino a tardi questa mattina adesso
<Lorenzo_1> senti se vuoi contattarmi mi fa piacere, giuro che non ti rompo le scatole con idiozie che potro combinare in ambiti che non siano il supporto ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | Lorenzo_1
<ubot-it> Lorenzo_1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo_do> la 13.04
<giacomo_do> akis
<akis24> giacomo_do: devi aggiungere questo ppa ma solo in questo caso  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<delfino1983> Lorenzo_1  io ti consiglio debian
<delfino1983> ottimo
<krabador> !chat | delfino1983
<ubot-it> delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo_do> fatto..finito cosi? ariks24
<akis24> giacomo_do:  sudo apt-get update  e poi  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<krabador> delfino1983, se qualcosa non ti va bene, non sei tenuto a stare qui
<akis24> giacomo_do:   e poi aspettare che finisca ..
<delfino1983> ma a me va bene chi ha detto il contrario do il mio supporto personale
<krabador> delfino1983, qui non si chiacchera di quello che consigli o non consigli, si fa supporto
<akis24> delfino1983: i pareri personali non sono supporto a #ubuntu-it
<giacomo_do> ok pazienterò grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<delfino1983> krabador bannami
<krabador> delfino1983, puoi stare qui se hai un problema, o per aiutare a risolverere un problema
<Lorenzo_1> delfino1983 è colpa mia, sto ringraziando krabador che p da ieri che ha sopportato e sopportato
<krabador> Lorenzo_1, non è colpa tua
<krabador> ma della disoccupazione di delfino1983
<delfino1983> disoccupazione!?
<Lorenzo_1> senti se ti fai vivo su fb mi fa piacere
<Lorenzo_1> io non amo fb ma al limite plus
<delfino1983> krabador disoccupazione in ke senso!?
<OverMe> !chat delfino1983
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> delfino1983: ti è chiaro quello che ti viene detto ? questo canale serve per dare supporto su ubuntu .. stop  questione chiusa
<OverMe> e vale anche per gli altri
<delfino1983> akis24 calma e sangue freddo
<giacomo_do> finito
<giacomo_do> akis24
<akis24> giacomo_do:
<akis24> bene
<giacomo_do> ok adesso java funzionerà?
<akis24> certo giacomo_do
<giacomo_do> grazie ..
<akis24> di nulla
<giacomo_do> cosè successo?
<akis24> giacomo_do:  in che senso ?
<giacomo_do> ..leggevo sopra..akis24
<giacomo_do> qualche problema
<akis24> nulla di che giacomo_do
<akis24> nessun problema
<giacomo_do> siamo qui per aiutarci..
<giacomo_do> non è che sappiamo tutto
<giacomo_do> una mano lava l'altra
<giacomo_do> e tutte e due lavan la faccia
<giacomo_do> esco..ringrazio della vostra compagnia
<giacomo_do> spero di poter aiutare qualcun altro a mia volta
<akis24> :)
<giacomo_do> funziona cosi no?
<giacomo_do> tu aiuti mè
<akis24> si esatto
<giacomo_do> che aiuto un altro
<giacomo_do> ...:-)
<giacomo_do> a presto
<URUS> qualcuno in ascolto ?:P
<URUS> non riesco a mettere super grub su usb
<URUS> neanche con dd qualche consigio ?
<giuseppe-a3c3> ehilà
<giuseppe-a3c3> buonasera a tutti
<giuseppe-a3c3> ehi ma nn c'è nessuno?
<giuseppe-a3c3> ho bisogno di supporto da 1 mese raga...
<mistya> giuseppe-a3c3, !qualcuno
<mistya> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe-a3c3> !qualcuno sarebbe così paziente da aiutarmi ad impostare sul mio vecchio portatile asus a3c3 una connessione?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giuseppe-a3c3> ecco io ho installato x la prima volta ubuntu
<giuseppe-a3c3> e facendo auto ethernet dice che la connessione è stabilita
<giuseppe-a3c3> xò non navigo
<giuseppe-a3c3> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe-a3c3> !whois giuseppe-a3c3
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giuseppe-a3c3> !query
<ubot-it> gli utenti non registrati non possono inviare messaggi privati ad utenti registrati. Per poter inviare messaggi registrati con /msg nickserv register <password, aspetta 2 minuti e ridai il comando. Per gli utenti registrati: ricevere messaggi da utenti non registrati è possibile: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<krabador> giuseppe-a3c3, vai nell'indirizzo del router, dal browser
<krabador> e controlla se la connessione è andata
<giuseppe-a3c3> ho 2 router
<giuseppe-a3c3> quale devo usare
<giuseppe-a3c3> uno mi porta alla pagina del pirelli discus
<krabador> giuseppe-a3c3, quello che si connette
<krabador> giuseppe-a3c3, dov'è attaccato il cavo telefonico?
<giuseppe-a3c3> l'altro
<giuseppe-a3c3> ok
<giuseppe-a3c3> uno attimo please
<krabador> sicuro di essere attaccato col pc al router che si connette
<krabador> e non a quello morto?
<giuseppe-a3c3> nessuno dei 2 è morto
<giuseppe-a3c3> da quello ke mi pare di capire
<krabador> giuseppe-a3c3, si ma solo uno puo' essere attaccato ad internet
<giuseppe-a3c3> quello pirelli è il principale
<giuseppe-a3c3> nell'ufficio di lavoro di mio zio
<giuseppe-a3c3> e l'altro per le connessioni di casa
<krabador> giuseppe-a3c3, l'altro fa da repeater?
<giuseppe-a3c3> cosa vuol dire?
<krabador> giuseppe-a3c3, /join #networking
<simonz> ciao ho un problema con il grub di xubuntu qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | simonz
<ubot-it> simonz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe-a3c3> quando sento parlare mio padre è il tecnico dicono switch
<krabador> !grub | simonz
<ubot-it> simonz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giuseppe-a3c3> krabador, è in inglese quella chat
<giuseppe-a3c3> qualcuno mi aiutiiiiiiiiii
<giuseppe-a3c3> ho un urgenza di navigare finalmente con ubuntu
<giuseppe-a3c3> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sceppiniello-pes> ciao a tutti
<sceppiniello-pes> ho scaricato la versione della comunità italiana di ubuntu 12.04 e installato su portatile datato
<sceppiniello-pes> fin qui tutto bene
<sceppiniello-pes> ma nonostatnte con l'autoethernet mi dica ke la connessione è stabilita
<sceppiniello-pes> le uniche pagine che con mozilla riesco a visualizzare sono quelle dei router
<sceppiniello-pes> qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da prendersi la pazienza di seguire passo passo un povero analfabeta in termini di configurazioni da pc????
<sceppiniello-pes> 10 punti :D
<sceppiniello-pes> ero caduto
<sceppiniello-pes> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aaa> aiuto :\
<aaa> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? ho appena installato una distro ubuntu
<Grieffy> salve ragazzi
<Grieffy> qualcuno può dare una mano?
<Tanuzzu86> Ciao a tutti, sono tanuzzu
<Tanuzzu86> è la mia prima volta qui
<nannes> Tanuzzu86: sei sardo?
<Tanuzzu86> no siciliano
<nannes> azz ci avevo quasi beccato! :)
<Tanuzzu86> ;) tu?
<Grieffy> qualcuno da consigli?
<mibofra> Grieffy, fai una domanda prima
<Tanuzzu86> io ho bisogno di consigli! consigli su come installare ubuntu su un hard disk ibrido, in parte meccanico e in parte ssd. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Tanuzzu86> Ho un Toshiba Satellite U840-10N
<mibofra> Tanuzzu86, che problemi da?
<Tanuzzu86> In fase di installazione, quando si avvia la schermata per il partizionamento manuale, il sistema non trova alcun disco..
<Tanuzzu86> ubuntu 13.04
<mibofra> Tanuzzu86, gparted cosa ti dice?
<mibofra> *gparted è il gestore di partizioni avanzato
<Tanuzzu86> Ho provato pure
<Tanuzzu86> è da li viene rilevato il disco, quindi provai a ridurre una partizione, in modo da creare poi successivamente in fase di installazione le varie partizioni che mi interessavano ( /  e /home)
<Tanuzzu86> purtroppo però anche in quel caso in fase di installazione non veniva rilevato più il disco, e per concludere al riavvio si è sputtanato qualcosa e non è partito più nemmeno windows7
<ViCe95> ciao
<mibofra> Tanuzzu86, ma se le provi a creare prima ?
<mibofra> e le passi manualmente all'installer
<mibofra> ViCe95, ciao
<ViCe95> ciao mibofra
<Tanuzzu86> il fatto è che l'ultima volta che ho ridimensionato la partizione poi windows non è ripartito più
<mibofra> Tanuzzu86, neanche con un checkdisck?
<Tanuzzu86> è non vorrei sbagliare nuovamente a metterci mano. Mi chiedevo se ci fosse una guida per questo genere di hard disk, oppure l'esperienza di qualcuno che abbia il mio stesso pc
<mibofra> *disk
<Tanuzzu86> e*
<Tanuzzu86> nemmeno col checkdisk
<Tanuzzu86> e avevo giusto ridimensionato la partizione...immagina
<mibofra> Tanuzzu86, capisco
<mibofra> Tanuzzu86, dai un sudo blkid da live
<mibofra> poi con paste.ubuntu.com posti qua il tutto
<Tanuzzu86> lo faccio non appena posso: perderò del tempo perchè devo scrivere la chiavetta e poi far partire la live, adesso sono da win7
<mibofra> ok
<Tanuzzu86> grazie a dopo
<mibofra> ciao :)
<sceppiniello-pes> ou qua tutti ke vi connettete con ubuntu
<sceppiniello-pes> solo io sono lo scemo ke non connette?
<sceppiniello-pes> e ke cazz
<sceppiniello-pes> meidei meidei vi parlo da windows
<sceppiniello-pes> :D
<sceppiniello-pes> vabbò
<sceppiniello-pes> allora, qualcuno mi consiglia quale ubuntu installare su un portatile asus a3c3?
<sceppiniello-pes> ho provato con 12.04 della comunità italiana ma non quaglia internet
<Drizamanuber> sera a tutti, ho provato a installare kubuntu, ma a metà instlazione si è inchiodato e non ne vuole più sapere di continuare, io ho spento il pc e adesso sto provando a riavviarlo da ubuntu installato su un'altra partizione, ma subito all'avvio appare lo schermo nero cn scritto
<tivellino> buonasera atutti vi scrivo da un mac book pro con snow leopard installato vorrei provare ad installare ubuntu 13.04 ma non so da che parte iniziare mi aiutate?
<Drizamanuber> error: file not found
<Drizamanuber> grub rescue>
<tanuzzu86> rieccomi
<tanuzzu86> con chi parlavo poco fa che non ricordo?
<dirac_> salve a tutti, vorrei un consiglio: su un pc con processore Intel Atom Dual Core N2600 con 2 gb di ram conviene installare ubuntu 12.04.2 a 32 bit o a 64 bit?
<tanuzzu86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5837900/
<lafitte> Mi sapreste indicare il pacchetto completo nel software center per ava (jvm compresa ovviamente)
<lafitte> java*
<tivellino> nessuna idea?
<lafitte> cavolo
<sceppiniello-pes> tivellì... prova a dire pure qualcuno
<sceppiniello-pes> a volte funziona
<lafitte> caprecapra e cavolo
<sceppiniello-pes> tipo: qualcuno mi ha cagato?
<tanuzzu86> ehy mio salvatore, non ricordo più chi tu fossi! Fatti vivo tu!
<lafitte> sceppiniello-pes, qual'era la domanda?
<sceppiniello-pes> lafitte, ne ho svariate
<lafitte> sceppiniello-pes, parti dalla più urgente
<sceppiniello-pes> la più urgente è che ho installatto ubuntu 12.04 a 32bit(versione della comunità italiana) su un portatile asus a3c3
<sceppiniello-pes> faccio auto ethernet e mi dice ke la connessione è stabilita
<lafitte> sceppiniello-pes, LTS?
<sceppiniello-pes> poi vado sul browser predefinito in questo caso mozzilla firefox e le uniche pagine ke posso visitare sono quelle dei router
<sceppiniello-pes> si esattamente
<lafitte> non è un problema di ubuntu, è un problema di router..
<sceppiniello-pes> penso tu sia pratico/a di queste cose
<sceppiniello-pes> potresti aiutarmi xfavore
<sceppiniello-pes> io non ci capisco niente
<lafitte> sceppiniello-pes, hai un pswd per la connessione?
<sceppiniello-pes> in ke senso non capisco
<Lemon> come si possono vedere e modificare i metadati dei pdf in linux?
<sceppiniello-pes> x la wireless si
<sceppiniello-pes> ma ethernet non me la chiede
<lafitte> sceppiniello-pes, se hai impostato una pswd di protezione nella pagina della configurazione del router
<dirac_> qualcuno sa darmi questo consiglio???
<lafitte> sceppiniello-pes, scusa, è vero. Quindi sei collegato via cavo
<lafitte> ma non è wireless il tuo laptop
<sceppiniello-pes> cos'è un laptop
<tanuzzu86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5837900/ chi mi stava dando assistenza poco fa?
<L3m0n> come si possono vedere e modificare i metadati dei pdf in linux?
<dirac_> aiutooooooooooooooooo
<tivellino> scusate l'instenza, c'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | dirac_
<ubot-it> dirac_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> dirac_, la delta dove l'hai lasciata? :D
<cri> olaz
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | tivellino
<ubot-it> tivellino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tanuzzu86> @ubot-it tu riesci a dirmi chi mi stava dando assistenza circa mezzora fa? io mi sono collegato da un altro pc e nn ricordo più
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tanuzzu86, ubot-it è un bot
<cristian_c> XD
<mibofra> tanuzzu86, oi
<tanuzzu86> lollissimo
<mibofra> chiavetta pronta?
<tanuzzu86> ehy eccoti
<tanuzzu86> sisi
<tanuzzu86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5837900/
<cristian_c> tanuzzu86, l'hai evocato :P
<tanuzzu86> eh si
<lafitte> prova ad aprire il terminale
<lafitte> ctrl+alt+t
<lafitte> poi dai il comando: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> lol
<floooo> ciao a tutti! bene l'estate? sentite come faccio a SPERE se sul mio pc ho una specie powerpoint senza che debba andare ad aprire ogni programma dal nome sconosciuto per veere?
<floooo> vedere*
<cristian_c> floooo, ehhhhh???????'
<tanuzzu86> libroffice impress flooo
<floooo> tanuzzu86 ho solo libre office draw :(
<tanuzzu86> interessante...
<cristian_c> floooo, dal software center
<tanuzzu86> scaricalo dall'ubuntu software center allora
<Grieffy> Salve ragazzi, ora c'è qualcuno che mi può consigliare?
<floooo> mi ha trovato solo able2extract e una roba x linux in tedesco
<Grieffy> ragazzi? Mi servirebbe un programma per linux che sia tipo eraser, per via delle mille prove fatte con gli altri sistemi operativo finalmente ho trovato la distro linux giusta
<Grieffy> e volevo recuperare un pò di memoria dato che le formattazioni non cancellano definitivamente i file. C'è qualcuno che mi consiglia qualcosA?
<Grieffy> nessuno?
<floooo> pay par2 cos'è?
<cristian_c> floooo, mah
<cristian_c> floooo, prova: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-impress
<cristian_c> Grieffy, non ho capito bene, non puoi semplicemente rifare la partizione?
<L3m0n> come si possono vedere e modificare i metadati dei pdf in linux?
<cristian_c> L3m0n, vedere , penso di sì
<floooo> cristian_c si mi dice che è già installato ma ha dei problemucci boh
<L3m0n> Grieffy, vai sul sito "alternative to" digita eraser e metti il filtro per linux
<cristian_c> L3m0n, pdftk
<cristian_c> !info pdftk
<ubot-it> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.44-7 (raring), package size 923 kB, installed size 2761 kB
<L3m0n> mi sembra che ti consiglia swipe
<cristian_c> floooo, in che senso?
<L3m0n> avevo cercato qualcosa del genere anche io qualche giorno fa
<floooo> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5838041/
<L3m0n> ok cristian_c stavo già scaricando
<sceppiniello-pes> ehi gente ke programma mi consigliate x scompattare una iso ubuntu in pennetta?
<L3m0n> lo hai provato ti trovi bene?
<cristian_c> L3m0n, dal software center?
<L3m0n> yes
<L3m0n> esiste qualcosa anche per raccogliere tutti i link in un pdf o in odt?
<cristian_c> floooo, avevi altri programmi aperti?
<cristian_c> L3m0n, ?
<floooo> cristian_c mi skype
<L3m0n> intendo dire che ho un pdf con svariati link al suo interno
<L3m0n> mi servirebbe qualcosa che me li visualizzi tutti in una pagina
<cristian_c> floooo, non ho cpaito
<cristian_c> *capito
<cristian_c> floooo, lol, scusa
<cristian_c> ho capito
<floooo> ah ok :)
<cristian_c> floooo, altre finestre?
<cristian_c> L3m0n, ora occupano più pagine?
<sceppiniello-pes> mmm. mmm... qualcuno mi caghi solo un attimo
<cristian_c> sceppiniello-pes, no
<floooo> cristian_c ora non più riprovo?
<sceppiniello-pes> cristian_c vattalla a pigliare ntoculo
<L3m0n> cristian_c, sono sparsi dentro un pdf di 300 pagine
<sceppiniello-pes> :D tvb
<cristian_c> floooo, chiudi tutte le finestre (a parte questa e il terminale)
<cristian_c> floooo, e rilancia il comando
<cristian_c> sceppiniello-pes, mi spiace, non ho questi gusti
<cristian_c> L3m0n, mi sembra una richiesta alquanto strana
<mibofra> sceppiniello-pes, che ti serve ?
<cristian_c> L3m0n, per farli entrare devi rimpicciolire il font :P
<mibofra> senza mandare al creatore la gente :P
<sceppiniello-pes> sssenti... ma da usb con quale programma posso mettere la iso ubuntu in chiavetta
<mibofra> unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mibofra> su tutti i sistemi operativi
<sceppiniello-pes> linuxliveusbcreator non consigliata?
<floooo> cristian_c dice le stesse cose http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5838064/
<sceppiniello-pes> mibofra l'ho fatto dicendogli ke lli voglio bene :D
<cristian_c> floooo, ci sono errori in meno, non sono le stesse cose
<sceppiniello-pes> grazie a entrambi :D
<cristian_c> :P
<floooo> :D e chi ne capisce niente?!
<Grieffy> qualcuno mi da una mano? :\
<cristian_c> floooo, sempre nel terminale digita: sudo apt-get install -f
<floooo> ma quindi? sto powerpoint? cristian_c
<cristian_c> floooo, leggi sopra
<cristian_c> Grieffy, ti avevo già risposto
<Grieffy> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta? :|
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Grieffy
<ubot-it> Grieffy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Grieffy> aspetta vado a rileggere .-.
<Grieffy> ero afk
<cristian_c> lol
<Grieffy> ubot scusami ma sono nuovo.
<Grieffy> comunque cristian, allora
<floooo> cristian_c boh http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5838084/
<Grieffy> io avevo window in dual e formattavo per trovare la mia versione ideale di linux, ho capito che è ubuntustudio, molto aggiornata nei driver nel pc. E quindi, visto che il pc, ho fatto mille formattamenti, volevo un software del tipo eraser (che è only win) che mi cancella definitivamente i file
<cristian_c> floooo, ahhhh
<cristian_c> floooo, digita: df -h
<floooo> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5838086/
<cristian_c> Grieffy, ripeto, non puoi semplicemente rifare la partizione?
<Grieffy> In che senso scusa?
<Grieffy> Comunque ora e hd full, non ho più dual
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda6        12G  9,5G    1,6G  86% /
<Grieffy> tengo solo linux
<cristian_c> floooo, guarda
<floooo> eh
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda7        27G   18G    7,6G  71% /home
<cristian_c> floooo, e qui non sei messo meglio
<Grieffy> rifare la partizione... e cosa risolvo?
<cristian_c>  impossibile creare "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-48/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/Kconfig.dpkg-new" (durante l'elaborazione di "./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-48/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/Kconfig"): Spazio esaurito sul device
<cristian_c> Grieffy, non ho capito effettivamente cosa dovrebbe fare questo software
<floooo> e se cancello quaLCHE PROGRAMMA INUTILE?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, parli di cancellare
<cristian_c> floooo, hai installato tanti programmi
<cristian_c> ?
<Grieffy> Cristian_C elimina i file che non sono stati messi da parte, con le formattazioni i file ci sono sempre dentro l'hd. Sò che con eraser mi racimolava spazio
<cristian_c> floooo, hai un disco molto piccolo
<floooo> cristian_c si parecchi inutili, cioè che non uso
<cristian_c> floooo, in questo modo ribeli la prima partizione
<cristian_c> *liberi
<floooo> quindi cancello?serve a qualcsoa?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, asp, cosa c'entrano le formattazioni?
<Grieffy> Cristian, una formattazione non ti elimina definitivamente i file
<cristian_c> floooo, hai partizioni piccole, devi recuperare spazio
<cristian_c> floooo, però dipende
<floooo> oddio, ma da cosa?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, ma chiedo a cosa serve una formattazione se  non a cancellare il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> floooo, il fatto è che potresti allargare la partizione /
<cristian_c> floooo, ma dipenda da che tipo di file tieni in /home
<cristian_c> floooo, i dati li puoi trasferire anche su un altro supporto?
<Grieffy> Cancellare tutti i dati presenti nel sistema. Infatti quando usavo windows, quando usavo eraser dopo aver formattato mi racimolava 10gb
<cristian_c> almeno una parte
<cristian_c> floooo, dato che hai un disco piccolo
<Grieffy> cioè ci sono file che noi non vediamo ma ci sono
<cristian_c> Grieffy, ora è più chiaro
<Grieffy> sò che sono cose un pò assurde
<floooo> cristian_c va beh qui è lunga, faccio un bel cartellone a mano grazieee
<cristian_c> Grieffy, allora è come ho detto all'inizio: rifai la partizione
<cristian_c> Grieffy, se proprio devi fai qualche passata di dd
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> per essere sicuro
<Grieffy> dd? cos'è?
<cristian_c> !info dd
<ubot-it> Package dd does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> lol
<Grieffy> :(
<cristian_c> ah, è in core-utils
<cristian_c> !info core-utils
<ubot-it> Package core-utils does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> lol
<Grieffy> lal
<Grieffy> C'è un sito? o qualcosa del genere?
<cristian_c> floooo, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, è già installato nel sistema
<Grieffy> devo avviarlo da terminale?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, ma ripeto, ciò ha un senso?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, non puoi usarlo con la partizione in uso
<cristian_c> dev'essere smontata
<Grieffy> :(
<cristian_c> ?
<Grieffy> eh ma io ho solo una partizione ora :(
<cristian_c> Grieffy, non riesco a capire cosa vuoi fare, ma sopratutto se abbia un senso
<Grieffy> quella con linux e basta
<cristian_c> Grieffy, vuoi cancellare il sistema?
<cristian_c> perché l'erase è quello
<cristian_c> cancella tutto
<Grieffy> Ma no, volevo che venisse riscritto tutto senza cancellarmi l'os
<cristian_c> Grieffy, quest'ultima frase non ha senso , davvero
<Grieffy> tipo metodo guttman a 35 passi
<Grieffy> capito?
<cristian_c> sto cercando di capire
<cristian_c> :)
<Grieffy> forse sono io che non mi spiego bene :(
<floooo> cristian_c che non trovo la memoria esterna su cui trasferire i file! XD
<cristian_c> Grieffy, tipo quando si vuoel cancellare definitivamente i dati da un supporto usb, o da un hard disk
<cristian_c> o con il vecchio martello
<cristian_c> floooo, eh, ma sei al limite
<cristian_c> non puoi più installare niente, con lo spazio che hai
<Grieffy> Cristian, e un portatilino :/
<cristian_c> Grieffy, sto parlando del disco
<Grieffy> si ma che faccio lo smonto e lo martello? asd
<sceppiniello-pes> ehy, qualcuno parola in codice sa come posso formattare da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, appunto, nonha senso se non vuoi cancellare il sistema
<Grieffy> Con windows, usavo eraser, e usando tranquillamente il sistema operativo facevo un metodo guttman e mi racimolava spazio... Ora dopo aver fatto mille prove, volevo rifare una cosa simile, se e possibile bene, sennò grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> sceppiniello-pes, formattare cosa?
<cristian_c> floooo, hai troppi dati e troppo poc spazio
<cristian_c> floooo, però mi è venuta un'idea
<floooo> cristian_c aspe aspè l'ho trovata
<sceppiniello-pes> il portatile dove ho installato ubuntu x reinstallarlo con la connessione abilitata
<cristian_c> Grieffy, se vupoi recuperare spazio, elimna i file
<cristian_c> semplice
<Grieffy> I file formattati non si vedono
<cristian_c> floooo, lol
<cristian_c> Grieffy, i fle formattati
<cristian_c> ?
<Grieffy> si
<cristian_c> Grieffy,  che significa?
<Grieffy> se si usa recuva si trova di nuovo tutto
<cristian_c> le partizioni si formattano
<cristian_c> Grieffy, quindi vuoi eliminare definitamente un file
<Grieffy> si
<cristian_c> *vi
<cristian_c> *ti
<sceppiniello-pes> cioè più ke altro ... ma con ubuntu ank si usa deframmentare prima di installare un nuovo sistema operativo, qualcunooooooo
<cristian_c> !info shred
<ubot-it> Package shred does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> Grieffy, forse shred
<cristian_c> Most distributions of Linux, Ubuntu included, come installed with the “shred” command. Shred is a basic tool for overwriting a file many times, but is widely available and is effective in most cases. It works by writing random ones and zeros over the file you are shredding; with enough passes (see the “passes and filesystems” section below) it will become impossible to recover the old contents of the file.
<Grieffy> formatta tutto o devo avere smontata l'unità?
<cristian_c> Grieffy, dici questo?
<Grieffy> si
<cristian_c> Grieffy, stiamo parlando di file ora, non di paritzioni
<cristian_c> *parti
<Grieffy> si si
<Grieffy> è giusto quello almeno credo .-.
<cristian_c> Grieflleggi cosa ho incollato sopra
<cristian_c> Grieffy, allora usa quello e testa
<Grieffy> perchè testa?
<cristian_c> non so in quale pacchetto di trovi
<cristian_c> Grieffy, per vedere se passa la prova recuve
<Grieffy> ubuntu studio
<Grieffy> va bene
<Grieffy> Ti ringrazio infinitamente Cristian
<cristian_c> Grieffy, forse è già installato
<cristian_c> Grieffy, ubuntu studio è il sistema
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> sceppiniello-pes, sulle partizioni ext non si deframmenta
<cristian_c> sceppiniello-pes, soltanto sulle ntfs e fat
<sceppiniello-pes> ok thx ultima domanda x qualcuno
<Grieffy> ok, Grazie di nuovo Cristian, vado a provarlo. Buonaserata e grazie ancora
<sceppiniello-pes> devo creare una live usb
<sceppiniello-pes> la pennetta usb ke ho è predefinitivamente in fat32
<cristian_c> bene
<sceppiniello-pes> nessun problema no?
<cristian_c> per la partizione , no
<sceppiniello-pes> :\ qst vuol dire ke ci sono altri tipi di problema?
<enzotib> !kappa | sceppiniello-pes
<ubot-it> sceppiniello-pes: www.nokappa.it
<cristian_c> sceppiniello-pes, boh, segui la guida
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | sceppiniello-pes
<ubot-it> sceppiniello-pes: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<sceppiniello-pes> !enzotib quanto 6 simpatiKo!!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sceppiniello-pes> trovo ke ubuntu opportunamente configurato sia un sistema operativo fantastico
<sceppiniello-pes> non sono assolutamente un leccaculo xD
<L3m0n> sceppiniello-pes, che uso nei fai del s.o te ?
<sceppiniello-pes> nessuno
<L3m0n> allora è perfetto ubuntu
<L3m0n> almeno non lo paghi
<sceppiniello-pes> xkè ancora non sono riuscito a configurare la connessione
<enzotib> !italiano | sceppiniello-pes
<ubot-it> sceppiniello-pes: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<sceppiniello-pes> qnd avevo l'xp almeno potevo navigare
<sceppiniello-pes> poi un bel giorno mi sono detto, prova ubuntu
<sceppiniello-pes> e patatrack
<enzotib> !chat | sceppiniello-pes
<ubot-it> sceppiniello-pes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sceppiniello-pes> x voler provare ho eliminato xp e bang
<sceppiniello-pes> no connection
<cristian_c> bang
<floooo> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5838233/ è guguale
<L3m0n> un intenditore di writer c'è?
<L3m0n> mi serve saper come si fa a selezionare solo i link presenti in un documento
<enzotib> floooo, fai sudo apt-get -f install
<L3m0n> di quasi 300 pagine
<L3m0n> ho visto che c'è "navigatore"
<enzotib> L3m0n, esportalo o salvalo in xml e poi usa un parser
<L3m0n> che mi permette di vederli
<L3m0n> ma non di scaricarli
<L3m0n> parser?
<cristian_c> floooo, perché stai riproponendo lo stesso problema? :O
<cristian_c> floooo, ti ho già detto come fare
<floooo> cristian_c eh ma ora che ho liberato cheb devo fare allora??
<cristian_c> floooo, df -h
<cristian_c> vediamo la situazione aggiornata
<floooo> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5838259/
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda6        12G  9,5G    1,6G  86% /
<cristian_c> floooo, la / è ancora piena
<cristian_c> come prima
<cristian_c> non l'hai liverata
<cristian_c> *b
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda7        27G  7,2G     19G  29% /home
<floooo> boh ma allora che ne so
<cristian_c> questa l'hai liverata
<cristian_c> *b
<cristian_c> era al 71%
<cristian_c> ora 29
<cristian_c> floooo, ti do un consiglio
<floooo> eh
<cristian_c> floooo, allarga la /
<cristian_c> floooo, dato che hai svuotato la /home
<floooo> ma come faccio :___(??
<cristian_c> floooo, da live
<floooo> non so che cos'è..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> floooo, come hai installato il sistema?
<floooo> nonl 'ho installato io..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> floooo, hai il cd?
<floooo> no è un problema perchè non ci capisco niente tutte le volte che noiaaaaa
<floooo> no
<cristian_c> floooo, è stato installato via usb?
<cristian_c> floooo, il problema si è creato perché hai un disco piccino picciò
<lafitte> Bimbi belli buonasera
<cristian_c> lol
<lafitte> qualcuno pratico del package Putty
<cristian_c> no
<lafitte> serve per la gestione in remoto di terminali
<lafitte> d'accordo
<lafitte> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> no, non ti saluto :P
<lafitte> cristian_c, sei sempre il solito
<lafitte> cristian_c, di solito mi loggo col nick UTF-8
<L3m0n> ciao
<L3m0n> ;)
<floooo> cristian_c quindi non c'è soluzione? che palle
<cristian_c> floooo, sì, che c'è
<cristian_c> floooo, è stato installato via usb?
<floooo> mi sa di si
<cristian_c> floooo, hai la usb con cui è stato installato?
<lafitte> allora buona  serata a tutti tranne a uno
<floooo> cristian_c no,
<cristian_c> floooo, allora la devi creare
<cristian_c> floooo, scarica la iso e crei una live
<cristian_c> floooo, ma devi avere un supporto su cui masterizzare
<cristian_c> floooo, è un netbook?
<floooo> cristian_c non ho idea di cosa sia tutto ciò, guarda grazie mille scusa del tempo rubato, ma domattina faccio un cartellone con pennarelli e matite colorate! :D
<floooo> cristian_c buona serata
<cristian_c> floooo, se non sai se hai un netbook è un problema :P
<cristian_c> ciao
<floooo> ma si è un notebook XD ma era per il live e compagnia bella!
<cristian_c> eh,  a è l'unico modo di ampliare il sistema e guadagnare spaziio
<cristian_c> floooo, non so se hai un'urgenza
<cristian_c> *ma
<floooo> eh si era per quello :) don't worry thanks!
<floooo> ciao
<Patato> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare a configurare una tastera di un acer aspire one 725 grazieeeeeeeee
<Patato> non riesco a fare lapostrofo ghghg
<B1Z24Rr0N3> hi all
<B1Z24Rr0N3> i need help 4 vlan
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao a tutti.. ho una domanda simile.. a quanto leggo poco sopra
<B1Z24Rr0N3> io ho messo inpiedi proxmox. ma ho una 20ina di vlan e sto impazzendo per configurare il tutto.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ho cinfgu 1 eth di management e 1 per le vm
<LoveMe> hey guys can some1 plz help me translate ONE SENTENCE into italian????? =)))
<B1Z24Rr0N3> hi oveme. tell
<B1Z24Rr0N3> LoveMe, tell me
<LoveMe> :-)
<LoveMe> "Listen to [...] if You want to know what I feel right now"
<LoveMe> its for a girl who betrayed on me and i want to show her a song... cuz i still love her ;)
<LoveMe> would be cool if you could translate this... :-))))
<B1Z24Rr0N3> lsiten to ... him?...
<LoveMe> listen to [SONG NAME] ;-)
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ascolta [...] se vuoi sapere come mi sento in questo momento
<LoveMe> i want her to listen this track to feel what i feel :-)
<B1Z24Rr0N3> yes. i understand later
<LoveMe> :-))))
<LoveMe> grazie mille... ti amo!!! ;)
<mibofra> ragazzi non per cosa ma vi pare il canale adatto ?
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> per quanto vi possa capire , essendo anche io ragazzi
<mibofra> *ragazzo
<mibofra> parlo con voi B1Z24Rr0N3 e LoveMe
<LoveMe> hehehehe =)
<mibofra> LoveMe, volete ho un interno server pronto all'uso :P
<mibofra> ma no qui LOL
<LoveMe> l'amore è ovunque
<mibofra> .-.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> mibofra?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> che server
<LoveMe> :-)
<mibofra> ahah spe vi passo il link in pm
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ahh. ahaha scusa. per le traduzione. hai ragione. ad ogni modo. qualcuno ha configurato vlan sotto proxmox?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ho isogno di aiuto
<mibofra> ma li leggete i topic?
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ok, ma la confgurazioni di una scheda su una porta in trunk e delle vlan è identica per tutte le distro
<B1Z24Rr0N3> proxmox si basa su debian.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ho difficoltà. qualcuno ha esperienza? posso creare un bridge senza ip  e configurare una VM successivamente decidendo ip successivamente?
<simonz> salve ho intallato xubuntu pero non mi parte grub all avvio ho provato la procedura di ripristino del sito ma mi dice che non e installato ora sono in live cd con il terminale in root
<simonz> ho ricontrollato grub e intallato ma non parte all-avvio
<cristian_c> simonz, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> e cosa succede
<cristian_c> simonz, no pvt
<simonz> ok ho provato a fare il ripristino di grub come descritto sul sito, ho installato xubuntu e il terminale mi dice che grub e installato correttamente pero non parte
<cristian_c> !dettagli | simonz
<ubot-it> simonz: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<simonz> ho un problema con il boot loader di Xubuntu 13.04 con interfaccia Xfce quando provo a fare l avvio del mio notebook acer v5-671g in dual boot con windows 7 non mi da la schermata di grub come dovrebbe
<cristian_c> simonz, sì, ma ho chiesto più dettagli sui passi seguiti
<simonz> ok ho effettuato i primi 5 passaggi di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino pero all update-grub2 mi dice che non e installato e di scaricarlo gli dico ok pero mi da Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main grub2-common amd64 2.00-13ubuntu3   Something wicked happened resolving 'it.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error) Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/g
<Patato> dove si gestisce il risparmio energico kubuntu_
<cristian_c> simonz, ora è più chiaro :)
<cristian_c> !kde | Patato
<ubot-it> Patato: kde is Ambiente grafico predefinito di Kubuntu. ( http://www.kde.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<Patato> grazie
<cristian_c> simonz, sei entrato in chroot?
<Patato> cristian_c: e per la tastiera mi puoi helpare
<simonz> sono in root@xubuntu:/# non so se e la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> helpare? :P
<cristian_c> simonz, uhm
<cristian_c> simonz, come hai fatto?
<Patato> aiutare heheh
<cristian_c> simonz, dal chroor, digita: whoami
<cristian_c> *chroot
<cristian_c> Patato, che vuoi sapere?
<Patato> ho un acer asprire one 725 e non trovo da nessuna parte la mappatura corretta dei tasti le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> Patato, quali tasti
<cristian_c> ?
<Patato> i caratteri ascii
<cristian_c> Patato, quali giusti e quali sbagliati?
<Patato> lettere e numeri corretti il resto tutti sbagliati
<cristian_c> Patato, il resto cosa?
<Patato> pipe slash chiocciola punto due punti ecc ecc
<simonz> si ho fatto il chroot scusi sono alle prime armi
<Patato> apostrofo parentesi tonda quadra il meno piu
<simonz> (a)
<Patato> simonz:  ciao parente siamo in due heheh
<simonz> sisi
<Patato> so che sono due chiocciole heheh volevo sapere se esiste un software per gestire i dvr multi compressione
<cristian_c> simonz, cosa ti risponde il comando?
<simonz> root
<cristian_c> simonz, quale comando hai digitato?
<cristian_c> Patato, unity o xfce?
<simonz> whoami
<Patato> home run
<Patato> homerun
<Patato> xfce
<cristian_c> simonz, ok, ma non sei in chroot
<cristian_c> simonz, asp, ma dove ti blocchi?
<cristian_c> Patato, c'è una gui apposita per la tastiera
<cristian_c> Patato, nelle impostazioni di xfce
<Patato> quale devo usare
<cristian_c> Patato, cosa intendo per dvr?
<cristian_c> non ricordo bene
<Patato> ok controllo
<cristian_c> Patato, ?
<Patato> video sorveglianze
<Patato> abbiamo winzoz ed explorer due chiocciole
<simonz> cristian_c: grazie ci provo a pensare un po su caso mai faccio la domanda nella nuova sezione domande. notte
<cristian_c> Patato, trovato il tool?
<Patato> no cristian
<cristian_c> Patato, per la videosoveglianza ci sono un paio di software su linux
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Patato, si trova nella finestra delle impostazioni
<Patato> si ma non trovo la tastiera
<Patato> cmq per quello poi ci sclero
<Patato> per la video sorveglienza mi puoi suggerire qualcosa
<Patato> asterisco sorveglianza
<Patato> heheh li scrivo a mano gli ascii hehe
<cristian_c> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1860 kB, installed size 5935 kB
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Patato, basta che apri il tool della tastiera su xfce
<cristian_c> non ci vuole molto
<Patato> hehe
<Patato> niente da fare
<Patato> non ce ne ho messa una generica
<Patato> ma sempre senza ascii cmq sto netbook ha una kilata di bag
<Patato> bug
<cristian_c> Patato, forse avrai pacioccato
<cristian_c> Patato, ripeto, basta che controlli il layout
<cristian_c> air-bag
<cristian_c> Patato, installato zoneminder?
<Patato> no
<Patato> allarme
<Patato> apposto
<Patato> sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<oenrico> ciao chiedevo una informazioen su freeradius c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi grazie in anticipo e un saluto
<anoncn_78> sera
<nannes> sera!
<nannes> sera anoncn_78
<anoncn_78> nannes, sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-03
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> ngiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<maroloccio> ciao. il laptop mi si congela dopo pochi secondi (20<s<60) dall'uscita dello stand-by. come fare troubleshooting, per favore?
<jester-> maroloccio: standby o freeze
<jester-> maroloccio: controlla il setting in risparmio energia
<maroloccio> metto in stand-by. riapro laptop dopo un po'.. metto pswd.. uso per qualche secondo.. si "congela" (non risponde più ai comandi)
<maroloccio> che log è meglio guardare?
<jester-> maroloccio: dmesg
<jester-> o system
<maroloccio> dmesg ha pochissimi "failure". uno di questi: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_SUPPORT)
<jester-> maroloccio: facile che il tuo hw non sia 100%  linux compatibile, nel caso escludi freeze e standby
<maroloccio> c'è una lista di compatibilità?
<jester-> maroloccio: infatti è ACPI o malfattore
<jester-> !hw | maroloccio
<ubot-it> maroloccio: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<maroloccio> jester-: il mio laptop non è esplicitamente menzionato nella guida che m'hai mandato
<maroloccio> è un thinkpad x220, ce ne sono solo 4 qui -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook
<jester-> maroloccio: cerca nei forum ubuntu o in askubuntu per marca tipo tuo laptop
<jester-> maroloccio: non sempre è possibile rimediare
<jester-> volendo usare linux bisognerebbe aver cuara di comprare hw compatibile
<maroloccio> jester-: :(
<maroloccio> forse è sul sito in inglese, l'x220?
<cristian_c> maroloccio, oh, c'è una pagina sul wiki di archlinux
<cristian_c> ma qui siamo OT
<cristian_c> My laptop gets stuck in a reboot loop if I resume from suspend! Help!
<cristian_c> :D
<maroloccio> perché off topic?
<maroloccio> in merito all'uso di hardware certificato.. sono su x220 senza alcuna periferica addizionale. che pensate di questa pagina? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201108-8931/
<cristian_c> maroloccio, perché non posso linkare il wiki di archlinux sul canale #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> The Lenovo ThinkPad X220 notebook has been awarded the status of Certified for Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> jester-, :D
<jester-> cristian_c: aloha
<cristian_c> jester-, aiò
<maroloccio> quando si congela, perdo i dati
<cristian_c> jester-, pare sia pure certificato da canonical
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> maroloccio: che ambiente grafico usi
<cristian_c> comincio a sospettare delle certificazioni :P
<maroloccio> jester-: tu lavori per canonical o sei un'anima pia che aiuta volontariamente?
<maroloccio> gnome-session-fallback
<maroloccio> perché... crashava anche in quello di default. anzi.
<jester-> maroloccio: qui tutte anime pie che aiutano rubando magari tempo al proprio lavoro
<maroloccio> jester-: beh, molte grazie allora. davvero lo apprezzo.
<cristian_c> jester-, negli altri canali o ignorano o cazziano
<cristian_c> XD
<maroloccio> posso dire che posso anche pagare 50 EUR per un consiglio che risolve?
<maroloccio> non sono molti, lo so
<maroloccio> ma almeno la proposta è reale
<cristian_c> maroloccio, leggi di là
<jester-> maroloccio: che schda grafica
<jester-> scheda*
<cristian_c> intel
<jester-> maroloccio: 13.04?
<maroloccio> 1204
<maroloccio> perché "è stabile"
<maroloccio> e "certificato"
<maroloccio> ;)
<maroloccio> ho gli stessi dmesg di questo link: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1134558
<cristian_c> certificazione farlocca, pare
<jester-> maroloccio: facile che con la 13.04 avendo il kernel un pai odi versioni sueriori il problema sia risolto
<maroloccio> (ovviamente, il kernel è lo stesso.. dubito fortemente che ubuntu faccia custom patching, giusto?)
<jester-> maroloccio: prova la live 13.04
<jester-> maroloccio: il kernel ubuntu è quello piu completo
<jester-> cosi come le librerie
<maroloccio> jester-: ok..
<maroloccio> /var/log/syslog è una lettura densa :)
<computer-labs> salve a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare ho un prblema con ubuntu server
<jester-> !qualcuno | computer-labs
<ubot-it> computer-labs: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ricky98> c'è qualcuno?
<Ricky98> Ho bisogno di supporto urgente
<maroloccio> !qualcuno | Ricky98
<ubot-it> Ricky98: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ricky98> c'è qualcuno?
<ExPBoy> -.-
<jester-> ricky98: ci vedi poco?
<ricky98> ho bisogno di aiuto
<maroloccio> ricky98: mi stai facendo dispiacere
<jester-> !qualcuno | ricky98
<ubot-it> ricky98: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> e 7
<ricky98> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> ricky98, lo fai apposta?
<maroloccio> ricky98: come pensi, in tutta onestà, che valga la pena di chiedere se c'è qualcuno se ancora non hai esplicitato il tuo problema
<maroloccio> chi risponde, cosa dovrebbe fare mai? impegnarsi verbalmente a risolvere un problema indefinito?
<maroloccio> ah, lui fa così
<maroloccio> entra, chiede aiuto, e  poi esce
<maroloccio> e c'è riuscito a farmi dispiacere!
<jester-> c'è sempre qualche troll di turno
<micheg> ovviamente è un esplicito contratto verbale con tanto di penale. se dici ti aiuto io poi lo aiuti e se non ti riesce ci mandi un tecnico a tue spese cosi impari a fare lo sborone su irc.
<micheg> mi sembra il minimo.
<maroloccio> ah ah ah
<jester-> gli mandiamo pure qualche nanogirl  per servizio completo
<maroloccio> qualcuno (!qualcuno) presto chiamerà l'off-topic. è riuscito a sconvolgere irc
<Guest4511> giorno
<maroloccio> spulciando syslog, quale stringa non ambigua denota un riavvio della macchina? (sto costruendo un grep)
<intersect88> salve a tutti
<intersect88> ho una domanda
<intersect88> vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc con scheda video radeon 9200
<intersect88> ma non mi fa visualizzare nemmeno la fase di installazione quando inserisco il cd
<intersect88> ovvero
<intersect88> esce la schermata per l'installazione
<intersect88> premo invio e dopo esce tutto strano e non posso proseguire
<intersect88> sono riuscito a fare qualcosa in modalità provvisoria
<intersect88> ma con scarsi risultati
<intersect88> qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<krabador> intersect88, prova ad installare dalla iso alternate
<intersect88> ovvero?
<krabador> intersect88, o una derivata
<krabador> come lubuntu
<intersect88> tipo kubuntu?
<krabador> la 9200 è poco per ubuntu / kubuntu
<intersect88> io ho provato xubuntu ma niente , stesso identico problema
<krabador> puoi definire "e dopo esce tutto strano" ?
<intersect88> allora
<intersect88> io avvio il cd
<intersect88> dopo lo schermo
<intersect88> appare con delle bande verticali bianche a volte piccole e a volte grandi
<krabador> prova questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso    e se non va  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso
<intersect88> ok scarico e provo subito
<krabador> intersect88, quanta ram c'è in questo pc?
<intersect88> 2 gb
<krabador> !imagebin | intersect88
<ubot-it> intersect88: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> se puoi, posta una foto di quella schermata
<intersect88> ok ora sto provando con lubuntu se accade lo stesso vi posto la foto
<intersect88> altrimenti riprovo con ubuntu classico
<intersect88> così vi mostro il problema
<krabador> intersect88, ubuntu classico te lo sconsiglio a prescindere
<krabador> con una 9200
<intersect88> si dico per mostrare il problema
<krabador> ok
<intersect88> io l'avevo scartato a prescindere ed ero partito da xubuntu
<intersect88> adesso provo con lubuntu
<krabador> intersect88, in questo pc è presente un windows funzionante?
<intersect88> si
<intersect88> xp
<krabador> intersect88, che cpu e scheda madre ha?
<intersect88> ABIT KV7-V
<intersect88> cpu non ricordo ora vedo
<krabador> un athlon
<intersect88> cpu AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+
<krabador> beh, con un barton e 2gb di ram potresti usare ubuntu 12.04 discretamente
<krabador> ma xubuntu/lubuntu sono altamente preferibili
<intersect88> ho provato anche ubuntu 12.04
<intersect88> ma niente da fare
<mibofra> krabador, oi :D
<intersect88> ora aspetto il download di lubuntu
<krabador> wei mibofra
<mibofra> cristian_c, ehi forse ho capito la cosa del dcc
<krabador> dcc è il male
<krabador> e non è argomentazione
<mibofra> lol
<cristian_c> mibofra, ho fatto delle prove con akis
<sasy_aiuto> ce nessuno ke mi possa aiutare?
<sasy_aiuto> nessuno?
<sasy_aiuto> aiuto ho bisogno di supporto
<krabador> !qualcuno | sasy_aiuto
<ubot-it> sasy_aiuto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sasy_aiuto> ok...io ho un sistema gnewsense ma vorrei installare ubuntu da usb ma in sistema/amministrazione non ce il programma "creatore dischi di avvio" dove lo posso scaricare?
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, usb-disk-creator
<sasy_aiuto> non ce...devo scaricarlo?
<cristian_c> sasy_aiuto, fai prima con unetbootin
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, o con dd, che crea una chiave un po' piu' a scanso di equivoci
<sasy_aiuto> fatto con unetbootin ma quando parte il liveusb mi si impalla il pc con scermo nero e puntini blu verticali
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, apt-cache search usb-creator
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> vedi che cosa da
<sasy_aiuto> ok
<sasy_aiuto> fatto...non mi da niente e solo andato akkapo
<sasy_aiuto> vuol dire ke ce il programma?
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, puoi andare a controllare la lista dei repository?
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, no
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, in ogni caso, qui si da supporto ad ubuntu
<sasy_aiuto> non sono esperto se mi dici dove si trova mi saresti molto d aiuto
<sasy_aiuto> lo so ke si da supporto ad ubuntu ma io so che gnewsense komunque e una derivata quindi molto simile epoi il sito di gnewsense e tutto in inglese
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, no, non è una derivata
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, è drasticamente diverso
<sasy_aiuto> ce scritto sul suo sito ke e derivata da ubuntu/debian
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, ma non è un lavoro del team di ubuntu
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, questo vuol dire che nessuno sbaglierebbe se non ti rispondesse qui dentro
<sasy_aiuto> ok kapito...kmq puoi aiutarmi per favore perke altrimenti non so ke fare
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> !pastebin | sasy_aiuto
<ubot-it> sasy_aiuto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> krabador, comunque, sono convinto che dd, seppure potente, è anche pericoloso
<krabador> fai il paste del contenuto
<jester-> fosse una derivata sarebbe comunque OT
<cristian_c> *pur
<krabador> cristian_c, no, fidati del buon dd
<cristian_c> krabador, sì, mase sbagli anche soltanto una lettera
<cristian_c> :D
<devid> scusate ma se formatto il computer posso ristallare ubuntu
<sasy_aiuto> ecco quello ke mi ha dato con il tuo comando krabador
<krabador> eh, si, bisogna essere precisi :D
<sasy_aiuto> deb http://it.archive.gnewsense.org/gnewsense/ deltah main universendeb-src http://it.archive.gnewsense.org/gnewsense/ deltah main universenndeb http://it.security.gnewsense.org/gnewsense/ deltah-security main universendeb-src http://it.security.gnewsense.org/gnewsense/ deltah-security main universe
<cristian_c> krabador, con onebit e un'utente ci siamo usciti scemi
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, ti ho detto
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, di postare
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, su pastebin
<krabador> sasy_aiuto, in ogni caso i repository sono quelli della tua distribuzione, non quelli di ubuntu
<sasy_aiuto> e quindi?
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> quindi o vai nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ecco
<jester-> bella menata che tutti gli sfigati fanno una distro
<cristian_c> jester-, è la distro con solo software libero
<cristian_c> niente roba closed
<cristian_c> jester-, consigliatissima da stallman
<krabador> bella menata che piu' o meno la spaccino per "ubuntu world"
<jester-> si poi c'è quella farcita con spinaci etc etc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> krabador, dici che il maiuscolo nel topic del chan aiuterebbe?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> seppur contrario alla netiquette
<jester-> e chi lo legge il topic
<cristian_c> io
<jester-> 1% ?
<cristian_c> :P
<krabador> il topic è out , il presenzialismo è tutto
<jester-> cristian_c: stalman è paranoico
<krabador> e tutto questo perchè jester- è famoso, e tutti vogliono parlare con lui.
<jester-> lol
<krabador> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<sasy_aiuto> nerd del cazz o andate a fareinkulo sfigati di merda l unika kosa ke dovreste fare qui sopra nn la fate neanke coglioni trovatevi una donna invece di ammazzarvi di pippe
<intersect88> allora sto provando ad installare lubuntu con suggerito da krabador ma una volta che scelgo installa lubuntu
<intersect88> parte la sxchermata nera con trrattino bianco lampeggiante
<krabador> intersect88, hai provato prima "prova senza installare" ?
<intersect88> dopodichè niente più schermo nero e basta
<intersect88> ok provo prima senza installar
<jester-> intersect88: ti ha consigliato cd alternate
<intersect88> si stto scaricando anche quello
<jester-> se magnna
<krabador> jester-, buon appetito
<Santo22> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !qualcuno | Santo22
<ubot-it> Santo22: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<intersect88> stessa cosa anche scegliendo " prova senza installare"
<krabador> intersect88, allora la alternate
<krabador> intersect88, la alternate esiste apposta per eventuali problemi con alcuni tipi di hardware
<intersect88> ok perfetto
<intersect88> provo
<intersect88> subito
<intersect88> intanto sto scaricando anche la versione 12.04 della alternate
<krabador> ti ho fatto provare comunque la versione normale di lubuntu perchè già ha di base impostazioni per partire su hardware piu' datato
<Santo22> [12:52pm] <@Santo22> :)
<Santo22> [12:52pm] <@Santo22> nice nick
<Santo22> [12:53pm] <@Santo22> very essential
<Santo22> ooops
<Santo22> sorry
<intersect88> ok l'installazione con alternate è partita
<intersect88> vediamo con va a finire
<Santo22> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Latrina> giorno
<intersect88> allora l'installazione è andata a buon fine ma al riavvio del sistema e selezionato lubuntu dal grub
<intersect88> esce cmq la schermata nera
<intersect88> e niente più
<krabador> intersect88, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4139665
<intersect88> grazie proverò a seguire queste istruzioni
<krabador> intersect88, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<krabador> segui la procedura per caricare occasionalmente il kernel con opzione nomodeset
<krabador> questo ti permetterà di far partire il sistema
<krabador> poi segui la procedura per aggiungere permanentemente la voce nomodeset al kernel in avvio
<Bina> buon giorno dopo precedenti installazioni fallite c'è qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi nell'installazione così sono sicura di fare giusto?
<Barrnet> emh..
<Barrnet> credo di aver fatto una puttanata lol
<Barrnet> c'è un modo per ripristinare i permessi delle cartelle di sistema?
<Barrnet> ho per sbaglio dato un sudo chown -R utente:utente /
<Barrnet> >,<
<Bina> non so aiutarti Barrnet.. :(
<Barrnet> emh
<Barrnet> cavolo
<Barrnet> non va più l'ssh
<Barrnet> ç_ç
<Bina> provato le giude?
<jester-> Barrnet: permessi home si fa in fretta, quelli / reinstalla
<Bina> qualcuno mi aiuta con l'istallazione di kubuntu su windows 7???
<Barrnet> dio...
<Barrnet> avevo appena formattato ç_ç
<jester-> Barrnet: è sempre deleterio pacioccare permessi e owner in /
<Agos> jester- ciaooo
<Agos> ragazzi ho questo quesito molto interessante ma se installo windows 8 poi volessi toglierlo e installare ubuntu avrei problemi con l'UEFI?!
<ExPBoy> !UEFI
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Agos> ExPBoy grazie!
<ExPBoy> figurati
<Bina> io riesco con la guida...  :(
<jester-> Agos: è sempre una pessima idea togliere winz
<jester-> Agos: linux è alternativa non sistitutivo
<Bina> perchè jester?
<Agos> jester-
<Agos> xche!?
<Bina> io windows lo eliminerei dalla mia vita mi da solo problemi..
<Agos> :D
<jester-> Agos: perche la moto è alternativa alla macchina se piove ti bagni
<jester-> cambiare le marce è un po diverso etc etc
<Agos> jester- hai ragione
<Agos> ma winzoz e scandaloso
<Bina> esatto.. poi dipende che ci devi fare con il pc..
<Agos> ho un amico che usa solo linux
<Bina> da me avrò preso 3 virus facendo gli aggiornamenti obbligtori, per non parlare di programmi che si autoinstallano, la lentezza ecc ecc..
<jester-> Agos: poi ognuno fa le sue scelte e non si lamenta se poi gli manca qualcosa per lavorare o qualche periferica non va
<Bina> al massimo per tornare a win non basta formattare e mettere i dischi di ripristino?
<Agos> jester- ovviamente
<Agos> io ho comprato l'8 ma ancora lo installo
<Agos> meglio il 7
<Agos> :D
<jester-> il principio è che se non va un cavallo al caso usi l'altro
<jester-> non stai li a farti le pippe
<Bina> ragazzi ma nessuno sa dirmi come si fa a far comparire la schermata blu che c'è nella guida?
<Agos> :D
<jester-> Bina: ??
<Agos> Bina fai vedere che guida
<ryno> Salve,buongiorno a tutti,avrei bisogno di alcune risposte per risolvere un problema di installazione,ho un harddisk da 320 gb su cui ho installato ubuntu 13.04 scaricato da istituto majorana,la iso e' quella modificata  plus remix,mi pare,gira una meraviglia,nn ho bisogno di driver,installo stamapnte e altro senza problemi in 5 minuti,niente antivirus,programmi a portata di mano.......PERFETTO.ora volevo installare la stessa iso su 
<jester-> ryno: prego rivolgersi alla fonte
<ryno> scusa......cioe'?
<Bina> jester questa guida la seconda figura, non so come chiamarla, ho provato f 2 f 12 canc...
<ExPBoy> ryno, prima installi roba di majorana e poi chiedi qui?
<Bina> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Bina> scusa non ha copiato illink
<ryno> scusate.......ma le iso a parte le modifiche...nn sono uguali?
<jester-> cioè a istituto majorana, che ne sacciamo noi dei tarocchi degli altri
<ryno> ahhhhhhhhh ok...infatti sto scaricando anche la 13.04 qua...
<Agos> Bina quando avvi il pc devi premere esc
<Agos> e compare
<ExPBoy> !installazione | ryno
<ubot-it> ryno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Bina: è il bios del pc
<ryno> mi era venuto un dubbio infatti
<Bina> lo so ma non riesco ad entrare con quella schermata..
<Agos> Bina devi entrare nel bios tramite il tasto esc del pc almeno nel mio caso che ho un HP
<ryno> do' un  occhiata......grazie
<jester-> Bina: sbagliai è schermata che appare se nel pc trova efi
<Bina> io ho un sony vaio portatile
<Agos> aspe
<jester-> se non appare non c'è efi che in linucs chiamano uefi
<Agos> bina vedi qua http://community.sony.it/t5/VAIO-e-Informatica/Accedere-al-BIOS-Sony-Vaio-SVS1512J6/td-p/560731
<jester-> ryno: comunque per installare su altri pc la menata è sempre la stessa
<Bina> a me appare il bios "normale" ho impostato l'abilitazione a periferiche esterne e le ho messe prima dell'hard disk ma glissa sia con cd sia con chiavetta
<ryno> immagino.......ne ho bisogno su usb
<jester-> sempre che il pc abbia he linux digeribile
<Agos> Bina ovvero
<Agos> !?
<ryno> ci devo riuscire....il problema che si blocca all avvio del pc.....
<ryno> perche' devo portar via l'hard disk
<ryno> e per un po' devo usare la pennetta....PERSISTENTE...
<Agos> ryno qual'è il problema
<Agos> !?!?
<Bina> che vuol dire linux digeribile?
<Barrnet> Come il latte?
<ryno> il problema e' che sull hard disk ho ubuntu scaricato da  istituto majorana...e questo mi sembra gia' un problema...cosi' mi sembra dia ver capito
<Bina> dicono che non ha uefi..
<Agos> ryno e tu che devi fare?
<Barrnet> Ho richiesto la formattazione va, certo che sono proprio un idiota
<Barrnet> >.,<
<ryno> uso i programmi di default per installare persistente su pendrive...ma all avvio quando il pc fa la scanzione iniziale...si blocca.....
<ryno> premetto che prima tolgo l'hard disk....
<Barrnet> Prova ad usare unbootin
<Agos> ryno è bootable!?
<ryno> inserisco la pennetta..metto il boot da bios,
<ryno> sisi
<ryno> fino a quando nn inserivo lo spazio persistente tt ok...poi quando lo metto con altre prove si blocca il pc all avvio
<ryno> uso i programmi di default per crearla
<ryno> ora sto scaricando la 13.04 qua sul sito
<ryno> magari e' un problema della iso
<Agos> ryno puo essere
<Agos> xche no
<ryno> mancano 10 minuti e poi provo
<ryno> la 13.04 dell istituto era pronta cosi' come scaricata........
<ryno> ma nn c'e' problema.......
<ryno> a me basta che mi parta e che possa salvarci qualcosa sopra......la devo usare senza hard disk
<ryno> ma LILI per ubuntu esiste?
<ryno> vado a sistemare la iso appena scaricata...vi faccio sapere dopo....ciao
<Agos> ok
<Agos> ryno su che chiavette le metti qnt GB?
<ryno> una verbatim 32gb
<ryno> il bello sarebbe che diventasse tutta persistente...ma nisba per ora
<Agos> 32 GB
<Agos> fregt
<Agos> :D
<ryno> ?
<ryno> nn vabbene?
<Agos> siii
<ryno> ah ok
<ryno> vado...ci sentiamo dopo
<akis24> ciao
<nemesi> buongiorno
<nemesi> esiste una scorciatoia da tastiera per minimizzare una finestra? (in kubuntu)
<ryno> rieccomi......dall hardisk dove ho installato ubuntu 13.04 ho installato tramite CREATORE DISCHI D'AVVIO ubuntu iso 13.04 scaricata da questo sito,tutto ok.....spengo il pc,tolgo l'hard disk,inserisco pendrive,accendo il pc,nn si blocca piu'.....ma ad un certo punto compare questa scritta:EEROR:NO CONFIGURATION FILE FOUD,NO DEFAULT OR UI CONFIGURATION DIRECTIVE FOUD!
<ryno> BOOT:
<ryno> CHE COSA E'?...NN TROVA DEI FILE?
<ryno> ORA STO PROVANDO CON UNETBOOTING
<jester-> ryno: logico che se togli hd grub non trova il setup
<ryno> ah.........e con unetbooting sara' lo stesso......e come faccio allora...devo metterlo e usarlo sulla chiavetta apposta per staccare l'hard disk
<jester-> ryno: fai confusione
<ryno> .............
<jester-> se devi avviare da usb al boot usb deve paertire
<ryno> senza hardisk pero'
<jester-> ryno: hai fatto una live usb o no
<jester-> o normale installazione su una usb
<ryno> si,ho scaricato l iso da qui e ho fatto fare adesso tutto a unetbooting,mi ha fatto la persistenza e inserito il bootloader....e mi dice adesso di riavviare.....ora spengo il pc,tolgo l'hard disk e vediamo se parte
<jester-> ryno: centra na sega il disco devi fare boot da usb
<ryno> il boot lo scelgo da pc.......sembra che funzioni
<jester-> madu
<ryno> cioe' da bios
<ryno> scusa
<ryno> s'ha approva
<ryno> e vediamo
<jester-> se boota la usb il disco noncentra
<ryno> okok......a sto punto mi dice di riavviare.......
<nemesi> esiste una scorciatoia da tastiera per minimizzare una finestra? (in kubuntu)
<ryno> ora smonto tt....e metto la pennina.....
<ryno> ti faccio sapere fra 5 minuti
<jester-> ryno: se non è collegata la usb il bios non vede nessun boot da usb
<ryno> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ryno> porca eva.....questa mi mancava
<jester-> a meno che hai na ciofeca di disco usb
<jester-> ma vede 2 usb al caso
<ryno> verbatim 32gb,comprato 1 settimana fa
<Bina> ragazzi per ora ancora nessun risultato c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta nell'installazione?
<ryno> via allora riavvio e vo nel bios
<jester-> ryno:hd?
<ryno> con chiavetta inserita
<ryno> no.....pendrive
<ryno> vai..vo a provare
<ryno> a dopo
<nemesi> esiste una scorciatoia da tastiera per minimizzare una finestra? (in kubuntu)
<ryno> allora....................ora gia' va meglio.....pero' quando clicco su default......sulla schermata blu di unetbooting,mi dice kernel invalid o corrotto.....dipende dal kernel?il mio pc e' un hp pavillion dv5-1103el
<ryno> jester hai letto
<nemesi> esiste una scorciatoia da tastiera per minimizzare una finestra? (in kubuntu)
<intersect88> sono riuscito a far partire lubuntu senza bisogno di lanciare la modalità provvisoria
<intersect88> ma penso ci siano ancora problemi
<intersect88> in quanto ci sono problemi con le pagine web soprattuitto su siito come youtube dove appena apro la pagina mi esce l'errore del plugin shockwave
<krabador> intersect88, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nemesi> esiste una scorciatoia da tastiera per minimizzare una finestra? (in kubuntu)
<krabador> nemesi, spulcia le impostazioni delle scorciatoie da tastiera
<intersect88> krabador && sta per AND?
<krabador> intersect88, nono, devi proprio inserire tutta la stringa
<krabador> altrimenti devi mandare i 2 comandi uno alla volta
<intersect88> ok
<nemesi> krabador: le ho spulciate ma non ce ne è una per minimizzare, esiste un modo per impostarle anche se non sono previste?
<krabador> nemesi, personalmente non ho mai provato, ma nella schermata di impostazione delle scorciatoie, ne puoi fare di nuove, modificare quelle già impostate, ecc
<nemesi> krabador: perfetto allora poi provo :) grazie
<krabador> di niente
<intersect88> mi dice il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree non ha candidati da installre
<intersect88> installare
<jester-> intersect88: in ubuntu ce li ha i candidati
<jester-> !info  flashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in raring
<jester-> !info  flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<jester-> intersect88: è -installer
<jester-> che ciappa dal sito e installa
<krabador> intersect88, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> chiedo scusa
<intersect88> ok provo
<intersect88> mi dice che è già alla versione più recente
<peschito> salve a tutti gente
<peschito> qualcuno saprebbe darmi un grande aiuto x ubuntu 12.04 lts 32bit e chiavetta wirelesse ke monta chipset rtl8188cus?
<jester->  peschito non va?
<peschito> non rileva connessioni disponibili
<jester-> peschito: ewconfig vede wlan0?
<peschito> mi dice connetti a una connessione nascosta
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> peschito: sei col pc in questione?
<peschito> no
<peschito> non posso connettere da la
<jester-> peschito: cavo?
<peschito> non riesco a impostare la connessione via cavo
<peschito> col cavo mi fa un gioco strano
<peschito> facendo autoethernet
<jester-> peschito: è impostata da sola se usi un ruter e attacchi il cavo rete nel suo retro
<peschito> mi da il messaggio connessione stabilita
<peschito> ma poi nn scarica aggiornamenti e non naviga nemmeno su firefox
<peschito> posso solo visitare la pagina del router
<jester-> peschito: e mettere ivp4 della cavo in dhcp
<jester-> peschito: meglio allora settare dhcp solo indirizzi e metti 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 nel server dns
<peschito> un attimo ke provo
<jester-> peschito: e nel router nat o dhcp che sia deve essere abilitato
<peschito> non capisco
<peschito> cosa devo fare
<peschito> devo andare alla pagina del router
<peschito> e ?
<jester-> entrare nel router e controllarfe che NAT o DHCP sia abilitato
<peschito> dal router in questione qnd avevo xp si connetteva automaticamente collegando il cavo
<jester-> poi in modifica conessioni settare come descritto appena sopra
<peschito> dhcp enable sul router
<jester-> peschito: lo fa pure ubuntu
<jester-> vai in modfica connessioni
<jester-> cavo
<jester-> modifica
<jester-> ipv4
<jester-> dhcp solo indirizzi
<peschito> fatto
<jester-> messi i dns?
<peschito> si
<jester-> 8.8.8.8virgola 8.8.4.4
<peschito> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> salva
<peschito> senza spazio?
<jester-> con spazio dopo virgola
<peschito> server not found
<jester-> ??
<jester-> dove cass hai messo
<peschito> da mozilla server not found
<jester-> ??
<peschito> sui dns
<jester-> dove li hai scritti i dns
<jester-> hai dato ok?
<peschito> aspettaho fatto save
<peschito> *ho cliccato save
<peschito> sono sulla pagina del router
<peschito> dhcp server, dhcp list&bindings
<peschito> mi rileva
<peschito> host name, ci sono
<peschito> indirizzo ip, mi ha assegnato un indirizzo ip
<peschito> mac adress è giusto
<peschito> lease, cos'è?
<jester-> peschito: ping -c 3 libero.it
<lupolucio> sto cercando di istallare ubuntu sul mio pc, avrei alcune piccole domande
<jester-> lupolucio: dica
<lupolucio> qualcuno puo damri una mano?
<lupolucio> ciao ti ringrazio in anticipo
<lupolucio> ascolta
<peschito> ping: unknow host libero.it
<jester-> peschito: non sei connesso
<lupolucio> ho scaticato la versione 13.04
<jester-> peschito: fai connetere la cavo
<peschito> è connessa
<jester-> nu
<lupolucio> devo masterizzare l'archivio o devo scompattarlo prima?
<jester-> non pinga fuori
<peschito> la pagina del router me la fa visitare
<peschito> ma solo quella
<jester-> !iso | lupolucio
<ubot-it> lupolucio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<David_Gilmoure> ciao
<lupolucio> mi conviene fare una partizione del disco e se si quanto spazio devo allocare
<jester-> !installazione | lupolucio
<ubot-it> lupolucio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> peschito: il rutter è connesso?
<jester-> controlla lo stato del rutter
<peschito> si
<David_Gilmoure> problema dopo aggiornamenti! come risolvo ?
<David_Gilmoure> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk (--configure):
<David_Gilmoure>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<jester-> sicuro?
<peschito> no scusa
<peschito> disconnect
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo apt-get -f install
<peschito> xò la wireless funziona da qst pc
<jester-> peschito: se i rutter non è connesso vai solo dentro al rutter
<jester-> e non in internet visto che è connesso
<peschito> questo router
<David_Gilmoure> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<peschito> ha 2 porte
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo apt-get -f install
<peschito> via cavo
<peschito> forse devo provare l'altra?
<jester-> peschito: lo stato della connessione del router che dice
<peschito> network status?
<jester-> centra na sega la porta se non è connesso il ruter a internet
<jester-> peschito: se connesso cavo da retro ruttere a scheda di rete e che sia un cavo dritto se il pc è vecchio
<peschito> un portatile asus a3c3
<jester-> !troll | peschito
<ubot-it> peschito: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<David_Gilmoure> ciao
<peschito> collegato da retro router a prima porta del pc
<David_Gilmoure> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<jester-> peschito: portatile con 2 eth?
<peschito> si
<David_Gilmoure> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk (--configure):
<David_Gilmoure>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo apt-get -f install
<peschito> una più piccola xò
<jester-> peschito: la eth è standard
<David_Gilmoure> jester quel messaggio mi spunta appena eseguo sudo apt-get install -f
<David_Gilmoure> ti posto tt il log completo??
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: cambia server apt in sorgenti software
<David_Gilmoure> jester http://pastebin.com/0Nkgu5fQ
<David_Gilmoure> ora provo come hai detto
<peschito> cmq il problema non è del cavo
<peschito> è del router
<peschito> nel caso questo router capti il segnale di un altro router?
<maroloccio> come mi assicuro che una sessione gnome vada in hibernate al finire della batteria invece che semplicemente "morire"
<jester-> peschito: ???
<peschito> ho 2 router io
<jester-> peschito: ma il cavo telefonico è collegato al rutter? e pure il filtro alla presa?
<jester-> peschito: che strano provide hai che permette 2 rutteri
<peschito> guarda non ti so dire
<David_Gilmoure> jester niente da fare >.<
<jester-> avrai un rutter e un access point
<peschito> tutto quello ke ti posso dire
<David_Gilmoure> ho provato sia server italia che server principale
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: hai cambiato server?
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: metti tipo fastbull
<peschito> è ke con questo router in casa mi posso collegare wifi e in più manda il segnale ank alla tv
<David_Gilmoure> ho provato anche a reinstallare il pacchetto da synaptic ma non me lo fa fare!
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: poi sudo apt-get update
<costa58> ciao,nn riesco ad installare skype
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3 python3-apt
<jester-> costa58: skype è nei repo extra
<jester-> vanno abilitati
<jester-> come i partners
<costa58> come faccio ad installarlo?
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: non è che hai finito lo spazio ?
<David_Gilmoure> no mi rimangono 830,3 Gb
<David_Gilmoure> sto provando dal server fastbull
<David_Gilmoure> a reinstallare ci avevo già provato
<David_Gilmoure> non me lo permette!
<jester-> costa58:  gksu software-properties-gtk
<maroloccio> come config: salva dati su disco prima che finisca del tutto batteria
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<David_Gilmoure> jester fatto
<David_Gilmoure> l'errore è questo quando tento di reinstallare
<David_Gilmoure> E: Internal Error, No file name for python3:amd64
<David_Gilmoure> O.O
<intersect88> eccomi nuovamente
<intersect88> ho notato che durante l'installazione dei driver fglrx
<intersect88> mi escono strani errori
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: secondo me i servere sono a buone donne, prova domani
<PILOTINO> ciao a tutti sono un utente Ubuntu e vorrei pasare ad ubuntu anche un piccolo notebook che ha windows 7 mi date qualche dritta?
<David_Gilmoure> jester persiste da un pò il problema dai un occhiata al repò completo
<intersect88> in cui mi dice che "il gruppo i386-linux-gnu_gl-conf è danneggiato"
<David_Gilmoure> magari ci capisci qualcosa
<David_Gilmoure> jester http://pastebin.com/0Nkgu5fQ
<jester-> costa58:  gksu software-properties-gtk  fatto?
<jester-> David_Gilmoure:  No such file or directory: '/usr/share/screen-resolution-extra/nvidia-polkit.py'  hai  messo ppa per nvidia?
<jester-> o pacioccato da .run?
<David_Gilmoure> nn ricordo un attimo che vedo
<David_Gilmoure> forse ppa
<jester-> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jester-> sono un cancro i ppa
<fandango_> ciao a tutti vorrei istallare linux mt su chiavetta USB qualcuno mi da una dirtta?
<David_Gilmoure> nn c'è un ppa dedicato ad nvidia
<fandango_> dritta?
<David_Gilmoure> quindi l'avrò installato da .run
<peschito> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<intersect88> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con questo "il gruppo i386-linux-gnu_gl-conf è danneggiato"
<intersect88> mesa
<David_Gilmoure> jester potrei rimuoverli tutti i ppa ma non penso risolvo!
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: secondo me è il ppa per nvidia che ha fatto casino
<David_Gilmoure> jester non ho trovato ppa dedicati ad nvidia
<David_Gilmoure> jester cmq sto cancellando tt i ppa e riprovo
<jester-> intersect88: non mi pare esista quek  gfuppo
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: con ppa purge>?
<David_Gilmoure> jester manualmente da pacchetto sorgente e cancellando tt i residui da /etc/apt/sourceslist.d
<intersect88> forse è scritto così "il gruppo i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf è danneggiato"
<David_Gilmoure> nada
<David_Gilmoure> non me lo fa reinstallare
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: cosi non fa nulla con ppa.purge leva il repo e ripristina la i pacchetti precedebti
<David_Gilmoure> ne s'aggiusta
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: sudo touch /usr/share/screen-resolution-extra/nvidia-polkit.py
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: poi -f install
<David_Gilmoure> fatto
<peschito> ciao a tutti sono un utente ke ha sempre usato win xp con una connessione già configurato
<David_Gilmoure> mi sembra sia riuscito
<David_Gilmoure> O.O
<peschito> ho deciso di passare ad ubuntu
<peschito> e da qnd sono passato non sono più riuscito a connettermi
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: non lo trovava gliene abbiamo fatto uno farlocco
<peschito> sia ethernet
<peschito> sia wireless
<David_Gilmoure> jester grazie :)
<intersect88> visto che non riesco a risolvere il problema qualcuno può consigliarmi una scheda video agp che sia supportata per ubuntu ?
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: de che? è andata de culo
<peschito> ho la necessità che qualcuno trovi la pazienza di seguirmi passo passo in questa configurazione
<David_Gilmoure> anche se non ho capito come sia accaduto non c'erano ppa per nvidia!
<peschito> perchè HO VOGLIA di scoprire questo nuovo sistema
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: boh non trovava quel file
<David_Gilmoure> capito xD
<peschito> che altrimenti non posso sfruttare
<peschito> ubuntu è un bel sistema
<peschito> ma senza internet è come una playstation senza giochi :\
<David_Gilmoure> jester ma non usi ppa esterni a canonical??
<intersect88>  visto che non riesco a risolvere il problema qualcuno può consigliarmi una scheda video agp che sia supportata per linux?
<David_Gilmoure> <intersect88> perchè vuoi un ati?
<David_Gilmoure> mi sono sempre trovato meglio con nvidia soprattutto con ubuntu!
<David_Gilmoure> <intersect88> e poi hai un computer vecchiotto che cerchi agp?
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: i ppa sicuri sono pochi tipo quello che installa java da oracle
<David_Gilmoure> jester e con medibuntu come fai??
<David_Gilmoure> io ne uso pochi!
<jester-> quasi tutti gli altri fanno danni aggiornando lib e palle varie non ufficiali
<jester-> medibuntu è sicuro
<jester-> non abilitare i proposed però
<David_Gilmoure> io uso quello di ubuntutweak, java, jdownloader, web8, google-chrome
<David_Gilmoure> jester lo so
<jester-> c'è roba instabile dentro e li usano i dev
<David_Gilmoure> jester non uso neanche i backports
<David_Gilmoure> ho abitlitato solo security e updates!
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: comunque puo benissimo darsi che il problema era casuale
<David_Gilmoure> jester quello che penso pure io
<jester-> ha segato un file per caso
<jester-> o si è rovvanato
<David_Gilmoure> perchè uso ppa buoni senza beta e cazzi vari
<David_Gilmoure> jester ma invece anche a te capita di aver aggiornato google-chrome e ti crea quel cazzo di libpeerconnection.log nella home??
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: ho installato quello da repo
<jester-> e lo uso poco o niente
<David_Gilmoure> jester mi puoi dire che versione hai ??
<David_Gilmoure> intendo ti chorme
<David_Gilmoure> *chrome
<jester-> !info chrome-browser
<ubot-it> Package chrome-browser does not exist in raring
<jester-> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<costa58> provo ad installare skype ma mi dice architettura errata
<David_Gilmoure> ah ma usi chromium?
<David_Gilmoure> io uso chrome
<David_Gilmoure> francamente non credo alla tutela privacy di "chromium"
<David_Gilmoure> per me sono tt cretinate
<David_Gilmoure> ti vuoi connettere?? loggare?? visitare?? sporchi.
<David_Gilmoure> accettalo o non accedere
<jester-> costa58: madu hai abilitato partenrs e indipendente?
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: è sempre lo stesso paccato ubuntu
<David_Gilmoure> jester ma non uso chromium, se usassi quello magari non lo farebbe
<David_Gilmoure> uso chorme Versione 28.0.1500.70
<costa58> non'so cosa sono
<David_Gilmoure> e rompe il cazzo co sto file!
<David_Gilmoure> genera sto log minchione senza scriverci niente
<jester-> costa58: se chiedi e poi non segui è tempo perso
<jester-> costa58: gksu software-properties-gtk
<David_Gilmoure> sarà un problema di directory errata doveva generarlo da un altra parte anzicchè la home
<costa58> ti seguo
<jester-> costa58: entra in altro software e abilita partenrs e indipendente
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: non so che dirti
<David_Gilmoure> ma chrome è contenuto nei repo ufficiali?
<David_Gilmoure> no mi pare
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: si
<David_Gilmoure> si?
<jester-> chromium-browser
<David_Gilmoure> nu
<David_Gilmoure> dico chrome
<David_Gilmoure> nn me fa simpatia chromium
<David_Gilmoure> anche se so simili...
<jester-> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<jester-> tel lì
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: è lo stesso
<costa58> dove devo andare
<jester-> cambiano il nome che fa figo
<jester-> cosi come efi lo chiamano uefi
<David_Gilmoure> jester io sapevo che aveva delle funzioni particoli per la protezione privacy il chromium
<David_Gilmoure> per questo mi sta antipatcio
<David_Gilmoure> *antipatico
<David_Gilmoure> non c'è credo a ste cazzate
<jester-> e in debian firefox è iceweasel
<cri_> olaz
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: pare che cromo sia un fork fatto male di non ricordo cosa
<jester-> poi tragato gogol è ritenuto il max
<jester-> cosi come droido è un fork quasi ben riuscito di ios apple
<David_Gilmoure> più che alto diffido da chi ti offre più "protezione"
<David_Gilmoure> per me so i primi a mettertela ar culo
<David_Gilmoure> come con la cocacola zero
<David_Gilmoure> è uguale.
<jester-> visto che non pc non tengo niente di importante me me frego
<David_Gilmoure> neanche io appunto per questo non uso chromium
<jester-> l'importante va su dischi esterni e poi usati non connesso a internet
<David_Gilmoure> perchè sapevo di sta storia e preferivo il google chrome ufficiale "malevolo"
<jester-> costa58: hai fatto?
<David_Gilmoure> jester ma invece sai mica come si imposta una pagina predefinita quando clicchi sul + di chromium?
<jester-> se ciau nineta
<costa58> non'soo come fare nn lo trovo
<jester-> David_Gilmoure: nu
<David_Gilmoure> nn l'ho mai capito
<jester-> costa usi gnome o kde
<David_Gilmoure> dovrebbe esse questo
<David_Gilmoure> Apri una pagina specifica o un insieme di pagine.  Imposta pagine
<David_Gilmoure> ma non funziona -.-
<jester-> costa58:  usi gnome o kde
<akis24> sera
<peschito> uff
<costa58> non  voglio farti perdere tempo lascio perdere ciao e grazie lostesso
<David_Gilmoure> buonaserata
<peschito> jester
<peschito> x il driver
<peschito> della chiavetta wireless
<peschito> posso scaricarlo e metterlo su una chiavetta usb?
<peschito> mmmm qualcuno??
<peschito> ciao a tutti sono un utente ke ha sempre usato win xp con una connessione già configurata
<peschito> ho la necessità che qualcuno trovi la pazienza di seguirmi passo passo in questa configurazione
<peschito> perchè HO VOGLIA di scoprire questo nuovo sistema
<peschito> che altrimenti non posso sfruttare
<peschito> ubuntu è un bel sistema
<peschito> ma senza internet è come una playstation senza giochi :\
<peschito> qualcuno mi aiuti insomma
<intersect88> G
<intersect88> visto che non riesco a risolvere il problema qualcuno può consigliarmi una scheda video agp che sia supportata per ubuntu ?
<peschito> bè il sistema è opensource e il supporto un miracolo
<peschito> grazie
<weltall> sagitt bazzica in giro :O /me scappa
<Sagitt> weltall: lol
<anoncn_78> sera
<lafitte> aiutino per driver grafico
<lafitte> qualcuno che si presta?
<lafitte> bene, nessuno
<lafitte> passo più tardi
<peschito-impazzi> ciao
<peschito-impazzi> sono sempre io
<peschito-impazzi> qualcuno mi aiuti!
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | peschito-impazzi
<ubot-it> peschito-impazzi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> questo non l'hai ancora imparato
<peschito-impazzi> ?
<peschito-impazzi> cristià
<peschito-impazzi> c'hai tempo da perdere?
<peschito-impazzi> o_O
<cristian_c> peschito-impazzi, leggi il bot
<peschito-impazzi> qualcuno, ho una chiavetta wireless che monta un chipset rtl8188cus
<peschito-impazzi> ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<peschito-impazzi> non ho modo di accedere ad internet
<peschito-impazzi> qual'è la prassi da seguire in tale circostanza?
<peschito-impazzi> un qualcuno mi caghi ci stà?
<ilpeschitofurios> ei fu siccome immobile il network del mio laptop mobile notai che il driver della mia chiave wireless non girava su quel sistema ubuntu ignobile
<ilpeschitofurios> la domanda è
<ilpeschitofurios> qualcuno ha avuto problemi con driver wireless ed ha dovuto agire scaricandoli da un altro pc x poi installarli su quello senza rete?
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, è difficile che qualcuno nello stesso momento abbia qui lo stesso device
<cristian_c> fai prima a esporre
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, e comunque, provvisoriamente, puoi usare ethernet
<cristian_c> finché non risolvi
<ilpeschitofurios> non ho detto di essere qui con lo stesso device
<ilpeschitofurios> ma se potessi collegarmi ci verrei col mio
<ilpeschitofurios> almeno in quel device non ho nessun dato
<ilpeschitofurios> :)
<ilpeschitofurios> cristià
<ilpeschitofurios> senza ke scrivo qualcuno te lo chiedo
<ilpeschitofurios> pensi ke con una chiavetta wind posso riuscire a reinstallare il sistema da online per avere tutti gli aggiornamenti adeguati
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, beh, prima di tutto, sei sicuro che il dirver sia già installato?
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, come ti colleghi non ha importaza, l'importante è avere la connessione
<ilpeschitofurios> le chiavette dei gestori dovrebbero esserci almeno quelle
<cristian_c> ma qui parlavi di una scheda wireless usb
<ilpeschitofurios> si
<cristian_c> rtlqualcosa
<ilpeschitofurios> rtl8188cus
<cristian_c> ok, qual è il problema
<cristian_c> cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> '
<ilpeschitofurios> maledetta chiavetta del casso
<cristian_c> ?
<ilpeschitofurios> il problema è
<ilpeschitofurios> ke il driver nn gira su ubuntu
<cristian_c> !kappa | ilpeschitofurios
<ubot-it> ilpeschitofurios: www.nokappa.it
<ilpeschitofurios> se solo riuscissi a connettermi in una qualke maniera e reinstallare tutto potrei avere almeno ndiswrapper o wicd
<ilpeschitofurios> o qualsiiasi programma per uscirmene da questa situazione del carso
<ilpeschitofurios> !suca
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'suca'
<ilpeschitofurios> ho trovato un bug cristià
<ilpeschitofurios> ahahahah
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, scusa, ma non puoi connetterti da ethernet?
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, ma tu cos'hai fatto?
<ilpeschitofurios> niente sono nato in questa casa
<ilpeschitofurios> dove c'è questa connessione
<ilpeschitofurios> che il tecnico dei computer ha impostato sui nostri computer
<ilpeschitofurios> prevalentemente windows
<ilpeschitofurios> ed io un bel giorno ho deciso di passare a ubuntu
<ilpeschitofurios> e lui mi ha detto
<ilpeschitofurios> non ti so aiutare
<cristian_c> !enter | ilpeschitofurios
<ubot-it> ilpeschitofurios: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ilpeschitofurios> che è chiaramente una bugia, ma si capisce che la sua è una presa di posizione perchè lui lavora con windows
<ilpeschitofurios> dato che ubuntu è opensource non esistono i tecnici e quindi sono in questa chat a farmi bombardare
<ilpeschitofurios> senza risolvere niente
<ilpeschitofurios> hai capito cristian qual'è il problema
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, cosa stai dicendo?
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, 'è open source -> non ci sono i tecnici' è una stupIdaggine grossa come una cosa
<cristian_c> *casa
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, in realtà, ti sei spiegato malissimo
<ilpeschitofurios> nel mio paese i tecnici non ci sono
<cristian_c> ilpeschitofurios, io avrei spiegato così: 'ho collegato la scheda al pc e...'
<ilpeschitofurios> voglio fare da solo cmq
<ilpeschitofurios> ho voglia di imparare
<ilpeschitofurios> ok?
<cristian_c> e continua tu :D
<cristian_c> magari spiega anche il problema :P
<ilpeschitofurios> il computer è di mia sorella ed ora devo andarla a prendere a lavoro
<ilpeschitofurios> quando torna rivuole il pc
<cristian_c> ah
<ilpeschitofurios> il tempo è scaduto e la disponibilità è arrivata nel momento sbagliato
<cristian_c> boh
<ilpeschitofurios> grazie e a domani
<cristian_c> comunque, collegati in ethernet, per oggi
<cristian_c> :)
<ilpeschitofurios> ciao
<cristian_c> sì, se hai win sul pc usa anche quello
<cristian_c> ciao
<Pinocchio> ciao
<anoncn_78> sera
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<anoncn_78> ciao cristian_c
<anoncn_78> :-)
<pitzalone> salve a tutti, sapete dirmi se dopo grync sincronizza i dati... si posso recuperare?
<davegarath_> sto dando di matto. perché da questo portatile ubuntu 12.04.2 quando cerco di fare un ssh portforwarding mi apre la shell remota ?
<davegarath_> e quando mi sloggo cade il fw
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> pitzalone: cu fu
<pitzalone> jester-: hai presente grysnc?
<jester-> zi
<pitzalone> stavo sincronizzando non sò per quale motivo mi ha fatto l'operazione inversa
<jester-> quindi?
<pitzalone> ha invertito destin azione e sorgente
<pitzalone> dove finiscono i file vecchi?
<jester-> hai ripristinato
<pitzalone> a fine giornata salvo da un sd card al fisso
<jester-> pitzalone: se non hai settato cancella nella destinazioni sempre li sono, quelli cancellati
<jester-> se ha sostituito files modificati sono persi
<pitzalone> e invece mi ha fatto il contrario e ha salvato il lavoro di ieri su quello di oggi
<jester-> pitzalone: eh se ha risritto i file sono andati
<pitzalone> no.... che palle
<pitzalone> nemmeno con photorec
<pitzalone> e un file salvato con libreoffice... non i recupera?
<jester-> visualizza i file nascosti a vedere se per caso ha fatto una copia ~file
<SrBlack2> ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto... sto installando ubuntu sul pc di un mio amico... l'installazione è avvenuta con successo mi ha chiesto di riavviare e una volta avviato il grub non mi parte ne ubuntu ne win7
<SrBlack2> come faccio a sistemarlo? cmq perora sono collegato nella webchat attraverso la live... aiutatemi domani mattina devo ridare il pc al mio amico
<moksud_xp> salve
<moksud_xp> c'é nessuno ?
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-04
<GnaGno> Ce qualcuno on che mi potrebbe aiutare con ubuntu e il suo grub?
<GnaGno> Ci contrasto da ieri sera alle 9 non ho dormito
<SrBlack> Chi ce on ? per favore mi puo contattare e urgente
<akis24> giorno
<Latrina> giorno
<Bina> buon giorno ho un windows 7 che mi ignora il cd di ubuntu all'avvio qualcuno mi sa dire perchè?
<akis24> Bina:  devi selezionare l'avvio da cd dal bios oppure all'avvio di solito tasto f11  o altro dipende dal pc
<Bina> già selezionato dal boot la prima impostazione e external device
<akis24> Bina:  la prima impostazione deve essere il lettore cd
<Bina> il pc è un sony vaio portatile
<Bina> akis 24 ora ti divo che impostazioni ho
<Bina> boot configuration- external device boot- enabled
<Bina> boot priority- external device- internal optical disck drive - internal hard disk drive - network
<akis24> Bina:  al primo posto metti " internal optical disk drive "
<Bina> sono in quest'ordine adesso ho provato sia con chiavetta sia con cd ma niente..
<Bina> ok dopo che metto? external device?
<akis24> Bina:  si metti dopo external device
<Bina> ok provo il riavvio?
<akis24> Bina:  oppure  internal optical disk drive - internal hard disk drive e gli altri come vuoi e poi riavvii
<Bina> meglio in cd o chiavetta?
<akis24> Bina: cd  cosi vai sul sicuro
<Bina> akis24 ora provo
<akis24> fai pure
<Bina> niente avvio windns
<Bina> perchè????? brutto str.. perche mi avvia windows????????
<Bina> faccio un tentativo lo stesso con la chiavetta
<akis24> Bina: controlla che il disco sia a posto e inseriscilo prima che parta
<akis24> Bina:   e dai un occhiata qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=506267
<akis24> Bina: e pure qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=143476
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Petrus_> hi
<b1z24rR0n3> CIAO A TUTTI. avrei bisogno di suggerimenti epr configurare 2 NICs e vlan
<b1z24rR0n3> 1 nic attestato su switch cisco con vlan di default 1 e uso come management.
<b1z24rR0n3> II nic su un aporta in trunk che vede le numerose vlan.  vorrei che le VM usassero questa interfaccia per configurarsi ip su vlan diverse
<jester-> b1z24rR0n3: canale sbaglito, i guru del settore sono su #linux-it
<Jose__> uso ubuntu 13.04 , mi potete consigliare 1 software per registrare video con la webcam del pc? grazie
<ExPBoy> Jose__, prova cheese
<inform> d
<ExPBoy> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 45 kB, installed size 357 kB
<delfino83> Buongiorno
<delfino83> avrei questo quesito dovrei installare ubuntu su un notebook con su sistema operativo windows 7 pero non vorrei installare il grub di linux come devo fare x non farlo installare!?
<]L[iNu]X[> Buonasera ragazzi, c'e possibilita' di ridurre la dimensione della ISO per PSP?
<delfino83> avrei questo quesito dovrei installare ubuntu su un notebook con su sistema operativo windows 7 pero non vorrei installare il grub di linux come devo fare x non farlo installare!?
<moksud_xp> salve
<Alex87> Raga dove si trovano i driver per la tastiera, il mouse e usb?
<moksud_xp> c'é nessuno che puo' darmi una mano con un'installazione server di uBuntu ?
<Jose__> ExPBoy: ok grazie
<moksud_xp> ==
<moksud_xp> c'é nessuno ?
<moksud_xp> connet #ubuntu
<Latrina> giorno
<Latrina> ho una domanda
<Latrina> c'e' un modo per gestire un account singolo o l intero sistema da un browser?
<Latrina> invece che VNC proprio risolverlo e gestirlo dal browser
<Latrina> e' da ieri che cerco su google per questo problema ma non ho trovato niente
<maroloccio> ciao amici. ho un problema con ubuntu che sicuramente ha radici in una mancanza di comprensione dei principi di base. mi auguro che qui qualcuno ne abbia padronanza sufficiente per andare alla radice del mio problema? (ora do i dettagli)
<maroloccio> obiettivo: voglio tenere un pacchetto *installato* ma *disabilitato*. come si fa. (questo richiede una comprensione chiara e completa della gestione pacchetti/servizi/etc in ubuntu, mi sa)
<akis24> ciao
<maroloccio> esempio di pacchetto: "cricket", oppure anche semplicemente "mrtg"
<jester-> maroloccio: nel senso che non vorresti sia aggiornato?
<maroloccio> jester-: nel senso che voglio che tutti i file siano *installati* ma tutto sia *disabilitato*
<jester-> maroloccio: disabilitato in che senso
<maroloccio> jester-: rispondo volentieri - il servizio, se c'è, non deve partire (e.g. update-rc.d cricket disable)
<jester-> qualsiasi applicazione installata in qualsiasi os è funzante
<maroloccio> se ci sono cron job, essi devono essere temporaneamente disabilitati (ovvero: *non* girare)
<jester-> maroloccio: non confondere i servizi coi programmi
<maroloccio> jester-: non li confondo :)
<jester-> maroloccio: i servizi tipo samba o apache li abiliti o disabiliti da bum
<jester-> maroloccio: se sono sservizi installi bum e lo usi
<maroloccio> diabilitato = la definizione del job *deve* rimanere sul sistema, altrimenti significherebbe disinstallare, ma essi non devono partire in automatico
<maroloccio> bum = culetto
<maroloccio> è sbagliata l'aspettativa che ubuntu permetta di mantenere un dato pacchetto installato ma temporaneamente disabilitato, forse?
<jester-> maroloccio: ripeto: servizi sono un conto, applicazioni/programmi un altro
<jester-> maroloccio: i servizi li paciocchi con bum se non vuoi che siano attivi al boot
<jester-> nessun programma non legato a un servizio è attivo al boot
<maroloccio> jester-: hai familiarità con cron?
<jester-> no
<jester-> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<maroloccio> ok, jester- :) allora nessun problema
<maroloccio> è infatti una sorta di "comprensione approfondita della filosofia ubuntu" che mi serve (più che altro qualcosa del tipo "che approccio hanno alla task X")
<maroloccio> cron semplicemente lancia degli script ad intervalli definiti. tutto qui. installare un pacchetto, anche apache che menzioni, "prenota" l'esecuzione di script associati al pacchetto
<maroloccio> mi chiedo se c'è un modo, in ubuntu, d'installare il pacchetto e dire "disabilitato un secondo"
<maroloccio> è evidente che disabilitare *solo* il servizio è inadeguato, perché rimangono attivi i job cron (il che rende il sistema in uno stato assurdo, in cui parte è ON, parte è OFF)
<maroloccio> a senso quello che dico?
<maroloccio> * ha
<delfino83> salve
<delfino83> un buon software simile a mirc open source per win!?
<OverMe> ti serve per windows?
<delfino83> si
<OverMe> !chat | delfino83
<ubot-it> delfino83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Latrina> delfino83: io uso CIRC
<Latrina> che e' una chrome app
<Latrina> ma alla fine funge anche da standalone app
<massimo> ciao
<massimo> sera
<]L[iNu]X[> sera c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !nessuno | ]L[iNu]X[
<ubot-it> ]L[iNu]X[: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Delfino83_0u7>  ]L[iNu]X[ ciaoooo dimmi che problema hai
<cristian_c> lol
<]L[iNu]X[> :) ciao cristian_c :D
<Delfino83_0u7> ciao cristian_c
<]L[iNu]X[> vorrei installare windows affianco a Linux per  fare delle copie bakup XDG3, ho letto varie guide che devo ripristinare il group, pero' devo prima creare le partizioni, e per sicurezza vorrei  qhalche dritta prima di far qualche casino!
<enzotib> grub, non group
<Delfino83_0u7> usa gparted per partizionare il disco
<]L[iNu]X[> si scusa!
<]L[iNu]X[> ok grazie il tempo di trovarlo!
<Delfino83_0u7> comunque quando installi linux e arrivi al punto della partizione di dice se vuoi installare linux dopo windows o viceversa se nn ricordo male
<]L[iNu]X[> io attualmente ho Ubuntu 13.04, devo installa il windows xp
<Delfino83_0u7> fai partire il pc dal cd di windows e lo installi
<]L[iNu]X[> si il tempo di creare la partizione!
<Delfino83_0u7> normalmente quando sei arrivato al punto della partizione ti chiede lui dove lo vuoi installare
<]L[iNu]X[> 2 partizioni sono attualmente attive sul device /dev/sda. dice di smontarle  le swap altrimenti non posso crearle
<Delfino83_0u7> eh segui quello che ti dice aspe
<]L[iNu]X[> Non è possibile creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni quando sono presenti partizioni attive.  Le partizioni attive sono quelle in uso, come un file system montato o uno spazio di swap abilitato.
<]L[iNu]X[> Utilizzare le opzioni del menù Partizione, come «Smonta» o «Disattiva swap», per disattivare tutte le partizioni su questo device prima di creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni.
<]L[iNu]X[> ok faccio quello che mi dice?
<jester-> nuova tabella = segare tutto
<jester-> per creare un partizione nuova serve spazio libero
<jester-> mica fai un locale in piu in casa
<Delfino83_0u7> lo dovresti fare con gparted
<Delfino83_0u7> ti fai la partizione eppoi installi windows xp
<]L[iNu]X[> si ho gparted aperto pero' non mi da possibilita' di fare nuova!
<Delfino83_0u7> jester- sei iscritto a chiedi!?
<jester-> Delfino83_0u7: ???
<Delfino83_0u7> jester- il nuovo servizio di ubuntu
<Delfino83_0u7> della comunita italiana
<jester-> Delfino83_0u7: ni
<Delfino83_0u7> !?
<jester-> ]L[iNu]X[: se non hai spazio libero come la crei
<]L[iNu]X[> 263 gb libero!
<Delfino83_0u7> scaricati la live di gparted da qui http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<jester-> sarebbe voler fare un locale in piu in casa nello spazio gia occupato da altri locali
<jester-> Delfino83_0u7: per il chidi ubuntu sono indicati i soggetti da fourm
<jester-> io vado per modi piu diretti
<Delfino83_0u7> jester- cmq piacere alessandro
<jester-> aiò
<Delfino83_0u7> jester- frequenti i meeting della comunità!?
<jester-> no
<jester-> sono tutti fuori mano
<Delfino83_0u7> ok
<massimo> come si entra qui
<massimo> massimo
<AceBlock> Qui è possibile ottenere supporto anche per Xubuntu o è esclusivo per Ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> AceBlock, spno tutte derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> lol
<AceBlock> spno ?
<cristian_c> ?
<AceBlock> vuol dire "no" ?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> AceBlock, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<AceBlock> quindi è possibile ottenere supporto in questa chat anche per le derivate ?
<massimo> Buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> AceBlock, quelle ufficiali
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> AceBlock, quelle farlocchhe, no
<cristian_c> *farlocche
<AceBlock> d'accordo...praticamente ho un problema ad avviare l'installazione di Xubuntu su un vecchio portatile
<cristian_c> AceBlock, li live funza?
<cristian_c> *in
<AceBlock> si, è stata masterizzata bene, la riconosce ma non riesco a fare partire il processo d'installazione perchè si blocca a quella schermata
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ma il sistema è fluido
<cristian_c> l'hardware viene tutto riconosciuto?
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, a quale schermata si blocca?
<AceBlock> questo non saprei dirtelo, è la prima volta che avvio linux su questo portatile, è piuttosto vecchio...è un Asus Z8100L
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ma se hai detto che funza in live
<AceBlock> per "live" ho capito il DVD d'installazione
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ?
<AceBlock> allora, ho masterizzato l'immagine su un dvd, avviato come boot principale e si blocca alla finestra dove in basso al centro c'è un tastiera e un omino cerchiato
<cristian_c> AceBlock, cos'hai scelto un menù?
<cristian_c> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<cristian_c> !livecd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<cristian_c> AceBlock, Una apparsa l'immagine qui sopra premere un tasto qualsiasi della tastiera e selezionare la voce Italiano e quindi selezionare Prova Ubuntu per avviare un sessione Live di Ubuntu (dalla quale sarà possibile anche installare Ubuntu) o Installa Ubuntu per passare direttamente alla fase di installazione.
<cristian_c> AceBlock, è scritto nel wiki, eh, basta leggerlo
<cristian_c> :P
<AceBlock> si blocca con questa immagine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdItaliano?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=001-precise-final.png
<cristian_c> AceBlock, e tu cos'hai fatto?
<AceBlock> nulla, l'ho lasciato anche 10 minuti interi ma è rimasto fermo, ho riavviato parecchie volte ed una volta sono arrivato alla pagina d'installazione, però quando ho scelto di installare Xubuntu si è bloccato
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ma hai letto cosa ho incollato prima?
<AceBlock> fatto adesso, ma sta sempre in quella pagina
<cristian_c> AceBlock, cos'hai fatto?
<AceBlock> ho premuto un tasto, ma nulla quindi ne ho premuto un altro ma ancora niente
<cristian_c> lol
<AceBlock> sul forum dicono che il problema possa essere causato dal kernel che nella 13.04 dicono sia "pae"
<cristian_c> AceBlock, non ricordo fosse pae, il mio non lo è
<cristian_c> AceBlock, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<Guest30233> ragazzi styo ripristinando l'mbr di windows.... dove si trova tra queste partizioni http://pastebin.com/F1mujkHA
<Guest30233> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> ?
<AceBlock> 750 MB Ram, Pentium 4 - 3.06 Ghz, HD 60GB
<Guest30233> AceBlock: ??4
<cristian_c> AceBlock, eppur, dovrebbe andare
<Guest30233> cristian_c: sto ripristinando l'mbr di windows.... dove si trova tra queste partizioni http://pastebin.com/F1mujkHA
<cristian_c> AceBlock, a te serve non-pae
<AceBlock> che differenza c'è ?
<cristian_c> Guest30233, sai cos'è l'mbr?
<cristian_c> XD
<Guest30233> credo di si cristian_c !! ho uin dual boot con windos
<Guest30233> devo eliminare ubuntu7
<Guest30233> mas prima di cancellare la partizione dell' hardisk
<cristian_c> AceBlock, Nell'informatica, Physical Address Extension (PAE, Estensione dell'indirizzo fisico) è una caratteristica di alcuni processori x86 e x86-64 che permette di usare più di 4 gigabyte di memoria fisica nei sistemi a 32 bit - in concomitanza con il supporto appropriato del sistema operativo.
<Guest30233> devo ripristinare l' mbr
<cristian_c> Guest30233, ubuntu 7?
<Guest30233> cristian_c: ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest30233> cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<AceBlock> perciò che devo fare per riuscire ad avviarlo ?
<cristian_c> Guest30233, non ho capito se vuoi eliminare ubuntu
<cristian_c> AceBlock, quale .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, mi serve il nome della .iso
<AceBlock> xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest30233> cristian_c: voglio eliminare ubuntu e lasciare solo windows
<cristian_c> Guest30233, allora è semplice
<cristian_c> Guest30233, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> Guest30233, sei in live?
<Guest30233> no
<Guest30233> ma lo installo subito
<Guest30233> devo cambiare il flag con gparted?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ci dovrebbe essere una iso di xubuntu con kernel non pae
<cristian_c> AceBlock, però secondo me, su quel pc ci gira meglio lubuntu
<cristian_c> AceBlock, per far girare molto bene xubuntu un giga di ram ci sta, o già di lì
<cristian_c> *giù
<cristian_c> comunque, anche 750 non è pochissimo
<cristian_c> Guest30233, la live non va installata
<cristian_c> Guest30233, basta che prendi il cd
<AceBlock> 750..però da windows c'è ne sono 704...
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ah, ma forse è la conversione MB <-> MiB
<AceBlock> nono, sono 750, un paio di anni fa avevo montato un banco da 256MB e uno da 512MB
<cristian_c> AceBlock, o lo installi da mini-iso
<cristian_c> AceBlock, appunto
<cristian_c> AceBlock, è una conversione
<Guest30233> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/NGuZUMq.png
<AceBlock> la mini-iso è quella che va collegata ad internet per essere installata ?
<cristian_c> The i386 images use a non-PAE kernel. The non-PAE kernel will not be available in future Xubuntu releases.
<cristian_c> AceBlock, potresti provare con la 12.04
<cristian_c> AceBlock, che c'è anche il kernel non-pae
<cristian_c> AceBlock, sì
<cristian_c> Guest30233, cancella le ultime tre da live
<cristian_c> Guest30233, ma devi farlo su live
<AceBlock> non penso di riuscire ad usarla, qualche anno fa provai ma ricevetti errori durante l'installazione di alcuni file
<cristian_c> !minicd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minicd'
<cristian_c> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<AceBlock> dove posso scaricare lubuntu 12.04 ? Sulla pagina dei download c'è solo la 13.04
<Guest30233> cristian_c: ma non devo ripristinare il mbr
<Guest30233> cristian_c: la volta scorsa
<Guest30233> all'avvio avevo schermata nera
<cristian_c> AceBlock, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ah, per lubuntu credo non ci siano problemi
<cristian_c> almeno io non ne ho avuti
<cristian_c> ho installato lubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04
<cristian_c> Guest30233, io non so cos'hai fatto 'la volta scorsa'
<cristian_c> e non posso saperlo
<AceBlock> sicuro ? Diciamo che ho l'ultimo tentativo per oggi visto che mi è rimasto un DVD :D
<Guest30233> cristian_c: se mi ascolti quando parlo.... senza fare sarcasmo con <<sai cosa è l mbr>> magari capiresti
<Guest30233> cristian_c: ho cancellato le partizioni dove era installato ubuntu da windows
<Guest30233> cristian_c: e al riavvio avevo schermata nera
<Guest30233> cristian_c: chiedendo in giro mi hanno detto SU QUESTO STESSO CANALE che prima di cancellare le partuizioni di ubuntu
<Guest30233> cristian_c: dovevo ripristinare l'mbr
<AceBlock> guest, prova qui: http://www.pcopen.altervista.org/guide/bootloader.html
<cristian_c> Guest30233, infatti hai fatto male
<cristian_c> Guest30233, e poi non capisco du quale sarcasmo parli
<cristian_c> Guest30233, poi se non vuoi ascoltarmi, non sono problemi miei
<Guest30233> cristian_c: e allora perchè mi ridici di fare le stesse cose?? ossia cancellare le partizioni senza ripèristinare l mbr
<cristian_c> Guest30233, aspe
<cristian_c> Guest30233, ora che ci penso mi sono sbagliato, in quanto tu hai già installato windows
<cristian_c> quello che ti avevo detto è se avevi soltanto ubuntu sul pc
<cristian_c> e allora sì che va bene, in quel caso, ciò che scrissi
<cristian_c> !mbr | Guest30233
<ubot-it> Guest30233: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> Guest30233, ora va bene
<Guest30233> cristian_c: guarda che quella stessa guida te la ho linkato prima io =_=
<AceBlock> cristian, sto scaricando lubuntu 13.04, mi assicuri che funziona ? =)
<Guest30233> cristian_c: e ti ho anche messo su pastebin il risultato
<Guest30233> cristian_c: =_='
<cristian_c> Guest30233, quello è fdisk
<Guest30233> cristian_c: appunto
<Guest30233> cristian_c: nella guida dice di fare fdisk
<Guest30233> cristian_c: e sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx
<cristian_c> Guest30233, eppure, non stavi usando il live
<AceBlock> ma se masterizzo l'immagine d'installazione su un CD o un DVD è la stessa cosa ?
<cristian_c> 19:37:34 <cristian_c> Guest30233, sei in live?
<cristian_c> 19:37:47 <Guest30233> no
<cristian_c> 19:37:55 <Guest30233> ma lo installo subito
<Guest30233> cristian_c: non sto usando una live tuttora, ma ubuntu installato su partizione! te l'ho detto prima7
<cristian_c> AceBlock, è la procedura standard
<cristian_c> Guest30233, e cosa dice la guida che hai linkato?
<AceBlock> sisi, intendenvo come "compatibilità"
<cristian_c> AceBlock, lo puoi fare soltanto per lubuntu su un cd
<cristian_c> AceBlock, per gli altri ci vuole il dvd
<Guest30233> cristian_c: =_='' non attacare pezzi di discorso a caso!!! <<lo installo subito>> era riferito a gparted CHE COME TU DOVRESTI SAPERE si trovba già installato nella live, ma non nella partizione di default
<AceBlock> ma se lubuntu lo metto su un DVD è la stessa cosa, no ?
<Guest30233> cristian_c: ho APPENA installato gparted attraverso ubuntu software
<cristian_c> Guest30233, ripeto: cosa diceva la guida?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, più che altro è sprecato
<Guest30233> cristian_c: devo usare per forza una live???7
<Guest30233> cristian_c: non posso farlo da partizione?
<cristian_c> Guest30233, nella guida è scritto ciò , quindi suppongo che tu non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> come da guida
<Guest30233> cristian_c: e in ogni caso quando mi appare questo risultato http://pastebin.com/F1mujkHA.... quale partizione devo selezionare
<cristian_c> sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows.
<cristian_c> la guida è chiara
<AceBlock> penso la stessa cosa ma purtroppo ho solo DVD in casa al momento
<cristian_c> Guest30233, è la partizione che devi scegliere
<cristian_c> *di windows
<cristian_c> AceBlock, uhm, ce l'hai una usb?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, però se il pc è molto vecchio non so se il bios supporta il boot da us
<cristian_c> *usb
<AceBlock> si c'è l'ho ma non lo supporta, ho già provato
<Guest30233> cristian_c: windoes ha la partizione formatta in ntfs o fat32 e con fdisk ne escono  /dev/sda2  e /dev/sda3
<Guest30233> cristian_c: quale delle 2 devo scegliere
<cristian_c> solo in una c'è il sistema vero e proprio
<cristian_c> quella più grande ovviamernte
<Guest30233> cristian_c: quindi la /dev/sda3 ??7
<cristian_c> Guest30233, sì
<cristian_c> Guest30233, ma potevi vederlo anche da windows
<Guest30233> ok cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> uff
<cristian_c> AceBlock, secondo me, la soluzione migliore è il cd minimale
<cristian_c> non si scappa
<cristian_c> AceBlock, il tuo pc è troppo troppo vecchio
<cristian_c> AceBlock, quindi il problema del kernel lo aggiri così
<AceBlock> del cd minimale non sono sicuro che riesco a connettermi tramite wifi ad internet
<cristian_c> AceBlock, hai ragione
<cristian_c> AceBlock, che wifi hai'
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ethernet non ce l'hai?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, una volta che hai la connessione puoi installare xubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> e quindi ottieni xubuntu
<AceBlock> potrei provare...
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ethernet è la cosa migliore
<AceBlock> posso usare sempre il DVD, no ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, sì
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ancora non hai masterizzato?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<AceBlock> nono
<AceBlock> alternate o minimale ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, io sono per la minimale
<cristian_c> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<AceBlock> che versione ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, non hai una realtek 8139 come ethernet, vero?
<enzotib> alternate non esiste più
<cristian_c> enzotib, per lubuntu sì
<enzotib> ah
<cristian_c> resiste
<AceBlock> beh, questo non so dirtelo...so solo che dietro c'è la porta per il cavo
<cristian_c> AceBlock, io ho la 8139 su tre pc e devo impostare a 10 da 100, perché altrimenti non funge
<AceBlock> che valori sono ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, in tutti gli altri casi penso non avrai problemi con ethernet
<AceBlock> ma tu parli del wifi ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, 10 Mbit/s o 100 Mbit/s
<cristian_c> i famosi 10/100/1000
<AceBlock> del wifi ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, no, ethernet
<cristian_c> meglio ethernet
<AceBlock> una cosa per volta....che versione scarico ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, la 13.04, la 12.10 o la 12.04
<AceBlock> tu quale consigli ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, non saprei
<cristian_c> AceBlock, o la 13.04 o la 12.04
<cristian_c> AceBlock, la 12.04 è più vecchia ma è una Long time support
<cristian_c> dura cinque anni dal rilascio
<cristian_c> le non lts durano 9 mesi
<AceBlock> faccio la 12.04 così poi passo direttamente alla 14.04
<cristian_c> AceBlock, può essere anche un'idea
<cristian_c> anche se io personalmente non avanzo mai
<cristian_c> qualcosa può andare sempre storto
<AceBlock> anche se termina il supporto ?
<cristian_c> non sempre , qualche volta
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ?
<AceBlock> d'accordo...ho masterizzato l'immagine
<AceBlock> devo installare il sistema a riga di comando scegliendo "Command-line expert install" ?
<cristian_c> Una volta avviata l'installazione apparirà una riga di comando simile alla seguente:
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> Install: avvia il processo di installazione
<cristian_c> AceBlock, install
<AceBlock> e il desktop di xubuntu lo devo installare alla fine ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, mi pare si usi la spacebar per selezionare/deselezionare e il tab er spostarsi nella finestra
<cristian_c> *per
<cristian_c> Una volta installato il sistema a riga di comando, indipendentemente dal CD utilizzato per l'installazione, è possibile installare un ambiente grafico minimale.
<cristian_c> AceBlock, quindi dopo
<cristian_c> AceBlock, comunque, al posto di gdm, puoi installare anche lightdm
<cristian_c> ma forse è meglio seguire pari pari la guida
<AceBlock> cioè ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, prima installa il sistema
<AceBlock> asp...per quella cosa dei 10 Mbit/s e 100 Mbit/s dove vado a selezionarla ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, quella cosa la uso per le schede realtek 8139
<cristian_c> l'ho scoperto a mie spese
<cristian_c> AceBlock, che poi è meglio l'ethernet perché per il wifi c'è il discorso chiave di cifratura
<AceBlock> e per scoprie che scheda ho che faccio ?
<cristian_c> che da riga di comando è un po' un problema XD
<AceBlock> in effetti...:D
<cristian_c> AceBlock, lspci
<cristian_c> AceBlock, diciamo che è meglio semplificarsi la vita XD
<AceBlock> da windows come si vede ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ciao
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ma non sei con il cd minimale?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, comunque, che windows è?
<AceBlock> ancora no, sto preprando tutto
<AceBlock> xp
<cristian_c> AceBlock, in xp hardware in pannello di controllo
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ma sono cose che non dovresti chiedere qui :P
<AceBlock> è per capirmi come devo muovermi =)
<cristian_c> AceBlock, in windows ti da tutti la lista dell'hardware
<cristian_c> è così che ho installato i driver in xp :D
<AceBlock> su scheda di rete mi da 1394 Net Adapter e SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
<AceBlock> non ci sono problemi con l'installazione, giusto ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, è una scheda ethernet di marca SiS
<cristian_c> non sono a conoscenza di problemi con tale scheda
<cristian_c> quindi, prova
<AceBlock> si anche la scheda video è SiS anche se non so che modello
<cristian_c> AceBlock, comunque, la scheda video fa pena
<AceBlock> me ne sono accorto da un pezzo...ma avrò il supporto per tale scheda con linux ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock, è incluso nei driver generici mesa
<cristian_c> *vesa
<cristian_c> AceBlock, non ti aspettare miracoli con quella scheda video
<cristian_c> AceBlock, forse ci sono anche driver alternativi, dovresti controllare poi sul wiki di ubuntu
<AceBlock> nono, però spero di riuscire a vedere almeno i video che con windows vanno a scatti
<cristian_c> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<cristian_c> AceBlock, è un pc vechio, avrà sempre problemi con quel processore
<cristian_c> AceBlock, allora, secondo me, è meglio lubuntu
<cristian_c> AceBlock, a te interessa la leggerezza
<cristian_c> AceBlock, poi potresti provare minitube al posto del browser
<AceBlock> più che altro mi interessa poter lavorare con libreoffice, ascolta musica, vedere video e navigare sul web
<cristian_c> AceBlock, qualche adblock e programmi leggeri
<cristian_c> AceBlock, ora non so quanto sia pensate libreoffice
<cristian_c> ma su un pc vecchio io uso meglio abiword
<cristian_c> AceBlock, poi potresti usare chromium o meglio ancora un browser leggero
<cristian_c> AceBlock, per la musica idem, audacious va bene
<cristian_c> o gnoem-mplayer
<cristian_c> *gnome
<AceBlock> guarda sarei commosso se riuscissi solo a far partire l'OS
<cristian_c> AceBlock, se segui le istruzioni correttamente, funza
<pepigno75> salve a tutti, ho installato il kernel 3.10 mi va tutto bene... ma vmware non mi funziona più, ho installato e reinstallato vmware player decide di volte ma nada
<mistya> av3
<pepigno75> come faccio a cancellare il kernel? è vero che posso caricare ubuntu con un kernel precedente.. ma ogni volta mi devo ricordare
<cristian_c> pepigno75, il 3.10 è una versione di sviluppo
<mistya> cosa consigliate per montare un video su ubuntu? anni fa lessi che c'era un progetto di quelli di vlc.. che ne è stato? c'è  qualcosa a prova di impediti come me?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se lo selezioni, mi pare che resti quello
<enzotib> pepigno75, come lo hai installato?
<cristian_c> anche all'avvio successivo
<cristian_c> ma posso sbagliarmi
<enzotib> cristian_c, non credo
<pepigno75> cristian_c, si dai l'ho provato.. una cazzata ogni tanto la faccio
<pepigno75> aspe recupero la guida
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se da deb, allora lo puoi eliminare da synaptic
<pepigno75> no
<enzotib> cristian_c, synaptic non c'è più da tempo :)
<cristian_c> e poi update-grub per rigenerare la lista
<pepigno75> o forse si aspe.. ho scarico qualcosa con wget
<cristian_c> enzotib, io lo uso
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì, ma non è più installato di default e immagino che molti utenti ormai non sanno nemmeno più cos'è
<pepigno75> ecco come l'ho installato http://pastebin.com/iLc4YpK7
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=synaptic&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<pepigno75> potrei con il software modificare grub2 e mettere hide la selezione del 3.10 ma a sto punto lo cancello
<cristian_c> enzotib, che tristezza :(
<pepigno75> io synaptic l'ho installato e lo uso sempre
<enzotib> pepigno75, purtroppo qui non possiamo aiutarti con roba installata in quel modo
<enzotib> pepigno75, va a capire che fa quello script
<cristian_c> pepigno75, preso chissà da dove :D
<pepigno75> è un deb
<cristian_c> enzotib, però potrebbe cercarlo lo stesso in synaptic
<enzotib> magari avessi preso il deb da kernel.ubuntu.com, era un deb e lo toglievi in un attimo
<cristian_c> il kernel , intendo
<enzotib> cristian_c, può provare
<cristian_c> magari c'è il pacchetto installato
<cristian_c> se c'è lo disinstalla
<cristian_c> enzotib, non so se anche gli headers o altri collegati
<cristian_c> image sicuro
<pepigno75> ecco cosa fa lo script http://pastebin.com/hVsqE8CP
<pepigno75> cosa c'erco su synaptic
<AceBlock_> si è fermato su una schermata viola dopo la configurazione della rete -.-
<pepigno75> si lo vedo :)
<cristian_c> pepigno75, enzotib, sono tre pacchetti deb
<pepigno75> io ne vedo solo uno installato
<cristian_c> linux-headers-3.10.0-031000_3.10.0-031000.201306301935_all.deb
<cristian_c> pepigno75, è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<pepigno75> si è quello che ho installato
<pepigno75> 64bit
<pepigno75> provo a toglierlo da synaptic ?
<cristian_c> linux-headers-3.10.0-031000-generic_3.10.0-031000.201306301935_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> pepigno75, prima cerca, poi si vede
<cristian_c> linux-image-3.10.0-031000-generic_3.10.0-031000.201306301935_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sono tre
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ovviamente taglia le tre striche in ricerca
<cristian_c> tipo così:
<pepigno75> ho cercato su synaptic
<cristian_c> linux-headers-3.10.0
<cristian_c> *stringhe
<pepigno75> linux-imagre-3.1
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> linux-headers-3.10.0
<pepigno75> e ho trovato solo un deb installato
<cristian_c> linux-image-3.10.0
<pepigno75> si
<cristian_c> pepigno75, 2.10, non 3.1
<cristian_c> *3.10
<pepigno75> 3.10.0.0310000-generic
<pepigno75> è questo quello che voglio togliere
<AceBlock_> cristian, sta su una schermata viola...aspetto ? =)
<pepigno75> la 3.10
<pepigno75> provo a togliere il deb ?
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, cioè?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, di 3.10 ne hai solo uno di kernel, non puoi sbagliare
<pepigno75> si
<cristian_c> pepigno75, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cristian_c> pepigno75, dpkg -l | grep headers
<AceBlock_> è tutto viola con una striscia bianca sotto
<pepigno75> non ci pensa synaptic?
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, posta schermara
<cristian_c> *schermata
<AceBlock_> faccio foto...
<cristian_c> pepigno75, per sicurezza
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, sì
<pepigno75> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> non vorrei tu disinstallassi il pacchetto sbagliato
<pepigno75> cristian_c, il comado mi da questo http://pastebin.com/7bDVwAG3
<pepigno75> ho già tolto la 3.10
<pepigno75> ora riavvio.. incrociamo le dita
<AceBlock_> http://i40.tinypic.com/2hexz08.jpg
<pepigno75> cristian_c, tutto bene
<pepigno75> avrei un altro problema ma per stasera vi lascio un pace :)
<cristian_c> pepigno75, hai dato un solo comando, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, manca il secondo
<pepigno75> cristian_c, eccolo http://pastebin.com/Fx5B6YGA
<pepigno75> vedo ancora il 3.10 :(
<cristian_c> pepigno75, linux-headers-3.10.0-031000 e linux-headers-3.10.0-031000-generic
<cristian_c> pepigno75, :P
<pepigno75> si ma mi funziona tutto adesso
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sempre da synaptic
<cristian_c> sì, ma non ti serve a niente
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, brutta storia
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, a che punto è comparso?
<pepigno75> cristian_c,  ok visti li disinstallo
<AceBlock_> dopo la richiesta se volevo usare un proxy
<cristian_c> pepigno75, come quello precedente
<cristian_c> pepigno75, stai attento a non togliere gli altri :P
<cristian_c> basta un copia incolla dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, ma a che punto?
<pepigno75> ma no faccio ricerca e non li vedo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | AceBlock_
<ubot-it> AceBlock_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> pepigno75, allora:
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.10.0-031000 linux-headers-3.10.0-031000-generic
<pepigno75> ho già tolto con synaptic e non li vede più
<pepigno75> devo solo riavviare adesso
<cristian_c> pepigno75, , sì, anche se non c'è da preoccuparsi
<cristian_c> pepigno75, magari ricontrolla con dpkg -l | grep
<pepigno75> ora riavvio
<pepigno75> devo finire una cosa
<AceBlock_> mi ha chiesto se volevo usare un proxy dopo aver scelto il server da dove scaricare i pacchetti e ho premuto invio quindi no, allora è comparsa la schermata viola
<vladimir65> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> AceBlock_, sei sicuro che sei connesso alla rete?
<vladimir65> niente  di nuovo
<AceBlock_> sicurissimo, altrimenti mi avrebbe dato errori durante la configurazione dell' IPv6 e del DHCP
<pepigno75> riavvio
<gianlu0000> buongiorno a tutti, volevo chiedere una mano riguardo l'installazione dei compact drivers per ubuntu 13.04, per risolvere il problema di fixed channel mono-1 su aircrack
<yaya> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma tu sei guest
<cristian_c> o yaya che cambia sempre nick
<yaya> cristian_c: si sono io
<yaya> cristian_c: maaa mi stalkeri ?
<yaya> da cosa lo hai capitp ?
<yaya> cristian_c: tu che sei un esperto! perche la guida non funge?? guarda cosa mi esce http://pastebin.com/YsbCaT50
<cristian_c> 22:19:53 <yaya> da cosa lo hai capitp ?
<cristian_c> dall'inconfindibile maleducazione
<cristian_c> XD :P
<cristian_c> *inconfondibile
<yaya> cristian_c: grazie cristian!
<cristian_c> comunque, non sono esperto -,-
<yaya> <3
<cristian_c> o almento quanto spererei
<cristian_c> ho visto
<cristian_c> effettivamente la guida è ambigua
<cristian_c> o scritta male
<cristian_c> yaya, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=432553
<cristian_c> yaya, ahahai
<cristian_c> yaya, la guida è scritta bene
<cristian_c> ero distratto
<cristian_c> yaya, avevo letto una roba come sdax
<cristian_c> invece era sdx
<cristian_c> yaya, quindi non devi scegliere la partizione, ma il disco
<cristian_c> yaya, il comando è: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<AlexDroid00> raga ho installato ubuntu come partizione sul pc e fin qui tutto ok.ma dopo 3 riavvi ubuntu non parte più rimane su un trattino nero lampeggiante. riformatto la partizione di ubuntu rimettendo il 13.04 e sempre la stessa cosa. 3 riavvi e poi non funziona più. Cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> che poi era anche scritto
<cristian_c> sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows.
<AlexDroid00> dici a me?
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, interessante
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, no
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, ma trattino nero o trattino bianco?
<AlexDroid00> bianco lampeggiante su sfondo nero, mi sono confuso
<AlexDroid00> e ci posso scrivere se non ricordo male
<AlexDroid00> a cosa può essere dovuto secondo te?
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, la cosa che più mi colpisce sono i tre riavvii
<cristian_c> a meno che nel mentre tu non abbia fatto qualcosa
<AlexDroid00> ah una cosa, è in dual boot con windows e avviando in live da usb poi funziona per altri 3 riavvi
<AlexDroid00> non posso fare sempre qualcosa, lo ho formattato molte volte
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, l'unica è controllare il syslog
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, con win mai nessun problema?
<AlexDroid00> no, mai
<cristian_c> non ci sono i tre riavvii anche lì?
<AlexDroid00> no, tutto normale
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, allora l'unica è come ti ho detto
<AlexDroid00> scusa, sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu. potresti spiegare cosa è? (una specie di logcat come in android? )
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, sì, più o meno
<cristian_c> è il log di sistema
<AlexDroid00> e come si fa se non si avvia?
<cristian_c> tutti gli eventi (o quasi) sono stammpati lì
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, non ti appare neanche il grub?
<AlexDroid00> si il grub mi appariva, ma ho ripristinato il bootloader di windows quindi ora non c'è più
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> alexbeh, il grub puoi sempre reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, hai una live?
<AlexDroid00> no, ma la posso creare entro domani
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, e come hai installato il sistema?
<AlexDroid00> figo xD
<cristian_c> se non hai un installer?
<AlexDroid00> da penna usb
<anoncn_78> sera
<AlexDroid00> ma la ho formattata
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, usa quella come live
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, fatto male
<anoncn_78> sera cristian_c
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, la live è sempre utile
<anoncn_78> sera, dario_
<AlexDroid00> allora la metto su dvd riscrivibile
<dario_> anoncn_78: ciao ;)
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, meglio un dvd-r
<cristian_c> non reiscrivibile
<AlexDroid00> ok
<cristian_c> *ri
<cristian_c> !grub | AlexDroid00
<ubot-it> AlexDroid00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<AlexDroid00> sisi ho visto
<AlexDroid00> spiega cosa devo fare dopo ripristinato grub
<AlexDroid00> cosi domani faccio tutto
<AlexDroid00> grazie :D
<AlexDroid00> comunque avevo anche aperto una discussione sul forum, ma non ho avuto nessuna riposta per risolvere
<AlexDroid00> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=557801
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, intanto ripristina il grub, poi vedi
<yaya> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/MZ5ZnFeK
<cristian_c> yaya, pare fatta
<yaya> ok mo provo a cancellare
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, a parte che ultimamamente hanno aggiunto molto software di sviluppo android che gira su linux
<cristian_c> *ultimamente
<cristian_c> yaya, da live devi allargare la sda3 dopo aver cancellato le tre partizioni di linux
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ho lo stesso problema
<Eagle2> sto installando zorin OS
<Eagle2> da gparted non riesco a ridimensionare l'hard disk
<yaya> cristian_c: no cosa aspe !! che devo allargare?
<maxbuntu> ciao
<cristian_c> yaya, la partizione con windows
<Eagle2> cristian_c, il problema dell'hdmi audio lo risolvo a settembre
<cristian_c> yaya, in modo che occupi tutto lo spazio lasciato libero
<cristian_c> Eagle2, lol
<Eagle2> cristian_c, lol
<cristian_c> che succede a settembre?
<cristian_c> XD
<maxbuntu> è il posto giusto per chiedere aiuto?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | maxbuntu
<ubot-it> maxbuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Eagle2> cristian_c, l'audio che non riesco a sentire coltv
<cristian_c> che succede a settembre?
<yaya> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/CUKoKDb.png
<cristian_c> yaya, appunto, guarda l'unallocated
<Eagle2> cristian_c, l'audio che non riesco a sentire col tv
<cristian_c> yaya, ma prima applica
<Eagle2> cristian_c, cercherò di risolverlo a settembre
<cristian_c> Eagle2, sì, ma non ho capito che c'entra settembre
<cristian_c> che succede a settembre?
<cristian_c> XD
<yaya> cristian_c: cosa devo applicare_
<yaya> ?
<Eagle2> ad agosto starò  via in ferie
<Eagle2> ora a luglio ho altri impegni
<cristian_c> yaya, la vedi la barra dei bottoni?
<yaya> ah sisi cristian_c appena fatto applica
<Eagle2> di conseguenza se ne parla a settembre
<Eagle2> in questo momento sto installando zorin os
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ok, lol
<Eagle2> su  di un altro pc
<yaya> cristian_c: mo che devo fare?
<cristian_c> yaya, allarghi la sda3 fino a occupare anche i 254 liberi
<Eagle2> ho lo stesso problema di yaya
<Eagle2> non riesco a dividere la partizione win
<cristian_c> yaya, ippure ci crei un'altra partizione
<cristian_c> *oppure
<Eagle2> con gparted
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ?
<Eagle2> in live non riesco idimensionare la partizione con gparted
<yaya> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/1Olwp4A.png
<Eagle2> ./dev/sda2  c'è un triangolino giallo col punto esclamativo
<stefano_> ciao sapreste aiutarmi a disinstallare xubuntu da un  netbook asus 1201 nl
<yaya> cristian_c: ma spiegami una cosa... io avevo diviso l-hardisk in 2 parti... in una avevo windows e nell altra ubuntu ! /dev/sda1 o dev/sda2 o dev/sda3 non sono le partizioni in cui e diviso hard disk???
<stefano_> ho solo xubuntu installato e nessuna partizione windows
<Eagle2> stefano_, recupera i dati, e formattalo
<yaya> stefano_: imposta il bios a partire dal disco, inserisci il disco di windows o del sistema che vuoi, installa il nuovo sistema7
<Eagle2> stefano_, sempre con la procedura di formattazione
<stefano_> yaya ho provato così e non funziona
<stefano_> come funziona la procedura di formattazione?
<Eagle2> stefano_, segui la procedura durante l'installazione te lodirà
<yaya> stefano_: perche non ti funziona_7
<Eagle2> cristian_c,  x la ridimensionamento come faccio, no riesco
<stefano_> ho inserito una sd con windows e impostando di partire dalla memoria esterna parte sempre linux.ho letto che la rimozione del sistema operativo di Linux o la formattazione del disco fisso da solo non rimuoverà il bootmanager LILO dall'MBR
<yaya> stefano_: ma hai reso la sd bootable????
<Eagle2> yaya, :)
<Eagle2> cose che non sa
<stefano_> sì ma parte sempre xubuntu se ne frega della SD
<Eagle2> stefano_, devi attivare dal bios l'sd estrna come primario
<stefano_> già fatto ma non la legge
<Eagle2> prima cosa deve essere formattata in fat32
<Eagle2> installando in bootable l'os win
<Eagle2> su sd
<Eagle2> usa un usb è + semplice
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Eagle2, posta una schermata
<Eagle2> cristian_c, non riesco a ridimensionare la part di win
<Eagle2> una schermata?
<cristian_c> sì
<Eagle2> prima provo a fare il chkdsk da win
<Eagle2> mi è venuto in mente adesso
<Eagle2> x correggere gli errori
<Eagle2> cristian_c, se non riesco ti ricontatto
<cristian_c> lol
<Eagle2> cristian_c, cmq lo sto installando nell'altro pc
<Eagle2> zorin os
<yaya> cristian_c: Missing Operating System all' accensione
<cristian_c> yaya, non dovrebbe
<cristian_c> l'mbr c'è
<yaya> intanto compare =_= cristian_c  ... come risolvo mo?
<cristian_c> yaya, asp
<cristian_c> yaya, ma sda1?
<Eagle2> 10% completato x gli errori
<cristian_c> yaya, ma boot non doveva essere sda1?
<cristian_c> secondo me è quello
<cristian_c> yaya, sono sempre state in quell'ordine?
<Eagle2> 30%
<yaya> cristian_c: ma cosa
<yaya> cristian_c: ti posto la schermata di gparted
<yaya> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/VcmIB3Z.png
<Eagle2> stefano ha risolto il suo problema?
<cristian_c> yaya, ma l'ho già visto
<cristian_c> ho fatto un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uscito
<Eagle2> 65%
<boccia> ciao a tutti
<boccia> installato ubuntu 13.04 al posto di seven ma "no network device available", qualche idea? Grazie
<Eagle2> boccia, apri un il terminale
<boccia> fatto
<Eagle2> scrivi: pppoeconf
<boccia> invio?
<Eagle2> si, segui la schermata
<boccia> no working ethernet card could be found
<Eagle2> il cavo è collegato?
<boccia> si, provato prima sul pc dal quale scrivo,  funziona...(ora sono in wireless e il cavo è sull'altro)
<Eagle2> sull' altro da configurare in rete?
<boccia> scusa non ho capito
<Eagle2> il pc da configurare ci nsta il cavo? ....router
<Eagle2> al router
<boccia> il cavo è collegato dal pc che "non si collega" al modem fastweb (sono un novellino, porta pazienza)
<Eagle2> le lucette sul capo del cavo nel pc sono accese?
<Eagle2> lampeggiano
<boccia> in effetti no
<Eagle2> è un bel problemino
<Eagle2> dovresti cercare  i civer di quella scheda di rete
<Eagle2> i driver
<boccia> ok ci provo, grazie dell'aiuto buona serata ciao
<Eagle2> con quale os sei?
<boccia> intendi sistema operativo? ubuntu 12.04
<Eagle2> è caduta la mia linea
<Eagle2> con ubuntu non riesco ad aiutarti tanto, perchè sono anche io un novellino su linux
<Eagle2> cmq, deve llampeggiare la prese ethrnet sul pc
<Eagle2> sigmnifica che il sistema vede la scheda
<boccia> vero, lo sapevo ma non ho proprio pensato di controllare perchè stamattina funzionava
<Eagle2> dopo tutto cio
<Eagle2> entri col terminale
<Eagle2> e scrivi: sudo pppoeconf
<Eagle2> sudo, entri come amministratore
<Eagle2> segui la schermata viola
<nannes> Eagle2: Wait wait, hai detto tu stesso di non essere a tuo agio su linux.. non dare istruzioni che cambiano massicciamente le impostazioni di rete (come ppoeconf)
<nannes> boccia: Il problema è che la scheda di rete ethernet non funziona, O Cosa? Se mi spieghi posso provare ad aiutarti
<Eagle3> nannes sei + esperto di me?
<nannes> Non so quale sia il tuo livello, ma se sei un novellino come hai detto... beh allora sì
<Eagle3> nannes, da un paio di mesi che uso linux
<nannes> Se boccia si fa vivo, magari lo aiuto xD
<Eagle3> i miei problemi li cerco su google
<boccia> il vero novellino sono io
<Eagle3> quando li risolvo
<Eagle3> cerco di aiutare il prossimo
<nannes> Hai la connessione i bel po' a singhiozzo, eh Eagle2? :)
<Eagle2> nannes, quanti anni hai di esperienza su linux?
<Eagle2> si ho visto!!!
<nannes> parecchi
<Eagle2> mi arrendo
<nannes> uso ubuntu dalla versione 5 lol .. e frequento questo chan da ubuntu6.06lts
<nannes> o 6.10 forse
<Eagle2> io l'ho usa solo x recupere i dati da 9.04
<boccia> hehehe io uso ubuntu da circa una settimana
<Eagle2> usavo
<Eagle2> ora come os installato
<Eagle2> credo che non ne posso fare a meno
<Eagle2> a differenza di win
<Eagle2> nannes, con la connessione a singhiozzo
<Eagle2>  eche cerco di entrare in un altro server, ma si blocca tutto
<Eagle2> nannes, il comando pppoeconf e in generale x tutti gli i.s.p.
<nannes> Eagle2: E' un problema della linea adsl (cade il segnale) oppure ti succede solo nel pc dove tieni linux?
<nannes> no Eagle2
<Eagle2> solo x linux allora
<Eagle2> x configurare la rete
<nannes> E' appunto per quelli che usano pppoE (come alice di telecom italia, il tuo caso)
<Eagle2> sis si
<nannes> non tutti lo usano
<nannes> ;)
<Eagle2> infatti boccia a fastweb
<Eagle2> è inutile
<Eagle2> nannes, la domanda di prima sulla caduta della linea
<Eagle2> mi succede quando collego il mio pc in questa linea
<Eagle2> nannes, l'mtu è la dimensione dei pacchetti?
<nannes> E' la grandezza max che certi pacchetti possono avere (a livello di rete)
<nannes> però è un po' offtopic qui, leggi le regole del canale
<Eagle2> capito
<Eagle2> i livelli sono 7
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-05
<Eagle2> cristian_c, giorno
<Cla4591> Salve, una cortesia: si può installare Ubuntu su Laptop Toshiba C850 AMD?
<akis24> giorno
<ds_> hi
<ds_> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può chiarire un dubbio?
<enzotib> !chiedi | ds_
<ubot-it> ds_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ds_> ho una webcam cisco vt camera II che come hardware corrisponde ad una logitech quick cam 5000. c'è modo di farla vedere a ubuntu? non so proprio come fare!
<ale_> salve,
<ale_> l'altro giorno stavo installando delle cose nella dash di ubuntu 13.04, quando al riavvio è sparita la dash stessa e la barra superiore.
<ale_> Allora ho reinstallato ubuntu-desktop
<ale_> e dash e barra sono tornate a funzionare.
<ale_> l'unico problema è che non riesco in nessun modo a visualizzare l'icona di dropbox nella tray bar.
<ale_> e in più, in maniera casuale quando riavvio il computer a volte gli effetti di compiz non funzionano.
<cristian_c> ds_, usb?
<cristian_c> ale_, hai aggunto ppa?
<ale_> o meglio non funzionano le scorciatoie come gli angoli dello schermo per visualizzare i 4 desktop
<ale_> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma ho installato da poco ubuntu, cosa intendi per hai aggunto ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ale_> si ma questo l'avevo fatto prima che sparisse unity, dopo ho anche provato a rimuovere e reinstallare dropbox ma nulla..
<cristian_c> ale_, appunto
<cristian_c> ale_, i ppa hanno sminchiato il sistema
<ale_> mi scuso ancora per la mia poca esperienza, quindi è sufficiente che riaggiunga i ppa (ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa) ai miei repository
<cristian_c> ale_, il problema è proprio l'averli aggiunti
<ale_> ahhh... oky si ho aggiunto diversi ppa
<ale_> immagino che per risolvere non basti rimuoverli...
<ale_> ho qualche modo per riparare..?
<cristian_c> ale_, se sono tanti ti conviene reinstallare
<cristian_c> ale_, altrimenti ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ale_> ok provo, grazie mille
<glpiana> ola
<stony_> salve, mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto! da riga di comando e da remoto aprendo irssi! se chiudo il terminale poi come faccio a riaprire l'interfaccia di irssi precedente?
<cristian_c> stony_, se chiudi il terminale, chiudi anche irssi
<cristian_c> :P
<stony_> ho fatto questa prova screen -t irssi irssi cosi rimane attivo
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Infrid64> ciao
<stony_> non esiste un affare tipo alt tab per accedere l' interfaccia del programma?
<stony_> risolto si scrive screen -r
<sambuco> ho un problema con pidgin su fluxbox, ogni volta che qualcuno mi scrive la finestra mi ruba il focus
<sambuco> qno mi puo' aiutare ?
<pat> salve
<pat> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<wellsaid> ciao ragazzi una domanda veloce, c'è un modo per avviare un applicazione da terminale e poi lanciarne un'altra dopo, senza che l'avvio della prima blocchi quello dell'altra?
<wellsaid> Mi spiego meglio: voglio fare un file .sh che dopo aver aperto il programma QJoyPad che mi permette di usare il joypad con wine avvia il gioco moto gp
<wellsaid> il problema è che appena si avvia qjoypad, motogp non viene avviato fino a quando non chiudo qjoypad
<delfino1983> Buongiorno popolo ubuntiano
<delfino1983> ho un problema serio
<delfino1983> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot ma quando avvio il pc praticamente mi carica solo ubuntu
<delfino1983> come mai!?
<busy87> !aiuto | delfino1983
<cri> dod, ciao
<MaurizioB> buongiorno
<cri> ciao
<MaurizioB> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 13.04 guest su virtualbox (host gentoo), ma non ci sto riuscendo
<akis24> ciao
<MaurizioB> ho fatto diversi tentativi, ma non solo l'installazione si interrompe, nemmeno la live si avvia fino in fondo (diversi errori all'avvio di X, compiz in primis)
<MaurizioB> qualcuno di voi ci è riuscito o può darmi una mano per favore?
<delfino1983> Salve
<delfino1983> Problema:  ho installato linux ubuntu in un area di spazio libera del mio hard ora quando avvio il compiuter non mi fa scegliere il sistema in piu quando aggiorno il grub non compare la partizione come mai che può essere successo!?!?!?
<enzotib> delfino1983, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<delfino1983> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> !pastebin | scrivilo su pastebin
<ubot-it> scrivilo su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> delfino1983, intendo scrivi l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> e metti qui il link
<delfino1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846800/
<enzotib> delfino1983, devo darti la brutta notizia che il tuo windows sembra andato, non c'è traccia della partizione relativa
<delfino1983> enzotib non posso recuperarla in alcun modo!?
<enzotib> delfino1983, no, un esperto, con molta pazienza e fortuna potrebbe recuperare una parte dei files, ma un ripristino completo è impossibile
<delfino1983> e quindi dovrei rimettere tutto!?
<enzotib> delfino1983, se ti serve windows devi reinstallarlo
<delfino1983> si mi serve windows
<delfino1983> anche
<delfino1983> windows
<delfino1983> volevo fare il dual boot
<enzotib> delfino1983, non sei stato attento nell'installazione di ubuntu
<delfino1983> si io ho installato nello spazio libero nn mi ha detto formatto la partizione con windows
<MaurizioB> non so se il tool di installazione di ubuntu si occupa anche di ridimensionare le partizioni già esistenti, ma suppongo di no
<enzotib> delfino1983, vediamo anche l'output di sudo parted -l, per sicurezza
<enzotib> MaurizioB, sì, dovrebbe fare anche quello, se necessario
<delfino1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846829/
<MaurizioB> ah... e allora mi sa che si è perso un passaggio nel partizionamento
<enzotib> 50 GB di swap??
<delfino1983> troppo?
<MaurizioB> ahahahahah
<MaurizioB> decisamente :)
<enzotib> eh, direi, che con la RAM attuale, la swap è quasi inutile
<delfino1983> enzotib avevo giga da regalare :D
<enzotib> delfino1983, infatti, hai regalato anche windows ;)
<delfino1983> enzotib apparte tutto non posso fare nulla ri ripristino
<delfino1983> !?!
<MaurizioB> tecnicamente è più utile avere 50gb di swap che di windows >:)
<enzotib> delfino1983, no, non puoi fare niente
<delfino1983> allora inizio a rimettere tutto cmq grazie mille anche dei consigli sullo swap
<delfino1983> anche MaurizioB grazie!
<MaurizioB> se avessi solo partizionato e basta si potrebbe tentare un recupero (molto lungo, faticoso, laborioso e senza risultati garantiti), ma avendoci sovrascritto giga di roba pure in un file system e partizionamento diverso sarebbe veramente tempo sprecato
<MaurizioB> figurati :)
<delfino1983> cmq per la cronaca io mi chiamo alessandro
<delfino1983> piacere
<enzotib> delfino1983, non si usa, su irc
<MaurizioB> infatti :)
<MaurizioB> anche se il mio nome penso che si intuisca ;)
<delfino1983> cosa?
<MaurizioB> (ma non è così ovvio)
<MaurizioB> su irc non è importante l'identità "reale"
<delfino1983> allora scusate se mi sn presentato
<MaurizioB> figurati, non penso che ci si offenda :)
<delfino1983> quando reinstallo windows e poi vorrei reinstallare linux che dovrei fare!?
<enzotib> delfino1983, non ricordo le opzioni, dovrebbe esserci qualcosa tipo: "Installa accanto a Windows"
<MaurizioB> se in inglese "install alongside windows", credo
<delfino1983> ah ok
<delfino1983> grazie mille io esco e inizio l'operazione installa windows anche tu
<delfino1983> D:
<enzotib> delfino1983, al massimo vieni qui in chat durante l'installazione, che ti vengono segnalate guide adatte, e se necessario ti si dà aiuto
<enzotib> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<delfino1983> grazie enzotib
<delfino1983> a dp
<delfino1983> :D
<Jack1988> Ciao, se configuro una connessione client sul mio 'ubuntu' ad un server mediante PPTP, la route di default cambia?
<enzotib> Jack1988, è una curiosità o c'è un problema dietro questa domanda?
<Jack1988> devo configurarla su unserver remoto, ma ho paura di rimanere tagliato fuori.
<enzotib> non ho capito
<Jack1988> in pratica il srv dovrebbe rimanare accessibile e continuare ad utiklizzare la connessione corrente per tutti i servizi, tranne per un forward che dovrebbe andare sukka vpn
<enzotib> Jack1988, quando fai una vpn con pptp "tutto" passa sulla vpn, che io sappia
<Jack1988> volevo sapere se con una PPTP si puo' fare.
<Jack1988> e', infatti... temevo anche io.
<Jack1988> secondo voi quindi, l'unica e' usare OpenVpn?
<enzotib> se vuoi una vpn, credo di sì, ma sei sicuro che ti serve una vpn?
<gnewsense89> buon pomeriggio
<gnewsense89> ho un problema con l istallazione di buc e di burg manager qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Jack1988> purtroppo temo si, ho una telecamera dietro due router che per ragioni incomprensibili, non e' accessibile da alcune adsl... l'unica e' creare una vpn fra un mio server e il router interno e far collegare il cliente al mio server che lo rimanda sulla telecamera... tutti gli altri tentativi sono risultati vani :(
<enzotib> gnewsense89, non c'è nessuno dei due nei repo di ubuntu
<gnewsense89> si infatti li ho scaricati da internet
<enzotib> gnewsense89, non si dà supporto su questi programmi
<gnewsense89> ti dispiace se ti chiedo perche
<enzotib> gnewsense89, sono le regole del canale, si supporta solo il software ufficiale presente nei repo, con poche eccezioni
<enzotib> gnewsense89, se vuoi puoi chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, che è il canale per gli offtopics
<jester-> sera
<giuliano90> c'è nessuno?
<mapreri> enzotib: jester- remix_tj: ditemi, sarebbe possibile avere ubot-it in #ubuntu-it-web? (e secondo me dovreste togliere il +m in -ops....)
<jester-> mapreri: possibile si, mo lo joino poi bisogna dire e remix_tj di mettere il canale in lista
<mapreri> jester-: thx :)
<mapreri> jester-: mando un email, così son sicuro che lo aggiunga?
<jester-> mapreri: male non fa, controlla se è entrato
<mapreri> jester-: yep, entrato
<mapreri> jester-: ora emailo remix_tj
<jester-> ogghie, mapreri c'è nessunon che ha accesso al bot?
<jester-> mapreri: basd
<jester-> s
<jester-> basta autenticarsi e fare: join #ubuntu-it-wb  senza /
<mapreri> jester-: in che senso accesso al bot? l'owner ce l'ha remix_tj da quel che so, e poi voi
<mapreri> jester-: so trattare con i bot, ma non ho alcun grant presso di lui
<jester-> mapreri: chi puo fare voci
<mapreri> voci?
<jester-> si creare e modificare voci
<jester-> !xcchat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xcchat'
<mapreri> jester-: remix_tj
<mapreri> remix_tj: da quel che so solo lui
<mapreri> remix_tj: tra l'altro deve aggiornare lo script che genera questa, perchè il markdown non è più compatibile col wiki
<jester-> mapreri: ci sono altri utenti oltre a noi di irc che hanno poteri
<mapreri> questa è questa: http://www.remixtj.net/ubot/vociubot.html
<jester-> non so quali, remix_tj ha la lista
<jester-> comunque fagli una mail che aggiunge il canale al conf
<mapreri> jester-: email sent!
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciao
<mapreri> cristian_c: ciao :)
<inform> salve,sono ot se chiedo il miglior programma per scaricare film su ubuntu=
<inform> ?
<enzotib> sì, sei ot
<inform> ok sorry
<nannes> lol che tristezza
<nannes> a vedere domande del genere
<pitzalone> ciao a tutti, mi sapete consigliare un modo per convertire a file avi. Dovrei mettere il video in loop su uno schermo che legge file avi
<inform> le applicazioni installate da terminale sono visualizzabili ed eseguibili  con gui?
<cristian_c> inform, in che senso?
<inform> cristian_c posso visualizzarle..anche con un icona,o sono eseguibili solo con comandi tramite terminale?non c'e' una sezione in cui io posso andarle a vedere ed eseguire..?
<cristian_c> inform, quale interfaccia utente stai usando?
<inform> uhm..non vorrei dirla grossa,ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu disponibile..credo l'interfaccia sia gnome?
<cristian_c> inform, controlla
<cristian_c> inform, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<inform> gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inform, hai digitato il comando?
<inform> cristian_c inserendoquel che hai scritto te su terminale,non mi da nulla..ma ricordo di aver scaricato la versione gnome e non kde
<cristian_c> inform, non è possibile
<cristian_c> inform, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | inform
<ubot-it> inform: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inform> cristian_non ho capito :(
<cristian_c> inform, posta il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<inform> cristian_c ma inserendo quel comando non mi da nulla sul terminale,e' possibile che ci vada un sudo davanti..e' la prima volta che uso ubuntu,non dar nulla per scontato,io ho incollato solo echo $DESKTOP_SESSION e dato invio
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> inform, lsb_release -a
<inform> cristian_c inserendo quel comando ho notato che mi esce ubuntu..
<inform> cristian_c ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> inform, su pastebin
<inform> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847718/
<cristian_c> inform, ora: whoami
<inform> cristian_c inutile fare il paste bin,mi da il mio nome utente
<anoncn_78> sera
<inform> sera
<cristian_c> inform, posta ugualmente
<cristian_c> inform, e anche: groups
<inform> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847733/
<cristian_c> inform, ok, ultimo comando
<cristian_c> inform, env
<inform> cristian_,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847745/
<cristian_c> inform, ok, allora avevi digitato male
<cristian_c> 21:01:44 <inform> cristian_c inserendoquel che hai scritto te su terminale,non mi da nulla..ma ricordo di aver scaricato la versione gnome e non kde
<cristian_c> inform, non ti restituiva nulla perché non avevi digitato bene il comando
<inform> cristian_c io ho digitato questo echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> inform, i fatti la raccontano diversamente
<cristian_c> inform, comunque, stau usando unity
<cristian_c> inform, quando installi un programma dovresti poterlo ritrovare nella dash di unity
<inform> cristian_c  un attimo,cosa ho sbagliato ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847758/
<cristian_c> 21:06:09 <inform> cristian_c ma inserendo quel comando non mi da nulla sul terminale,e' possibile che ci vada un sudo davanti..e' la prima volta che uso ubuntu,non dar nulla per scontato,io ho incollato solo echo $DESKTOP_SESSION e dato invio
<cristian_c> 'non mi da nulla sul terminale'
<cristian_c> inform, dici? XD
<cristian_c> unk@unk-now:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<inform> cristian_c e poi t ho detto che mi dava solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> 'non mi da nulla sul terminale'
<cristian_c> inform, aah, è vero
<cristian_c> *ah
<cristian_c> inform, l'avevi anche scritto
<cristian_c> 21:25:59 <cristian_c> inform, quando installi un programma dovresti poterlo ritrovare nella dash di unity
<inform> cristian_c  pasienza dai,quindi qual'e' la dash
<cristian_c> inform, in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> !unity | inform
<ubot-it> inform: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> !dash
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dash'
<inform> cristian_c ho capito qual'e',ha l'icona a forma di cerchio con 3 punti..
<inform> cristian_c ho inserito il nome del programma nella dash,ma nn me lo da'
<cristian_c> quello è il 'Circle of Friends'
<cristian_c> inform, quale programma hai installato?
<inform> cristian_c nmap
<inform> cristian_c presuppongo sia uno di quei programmi che si avvia solo da terminale..
<cristian_c> inform, infatti è un programma a riga di comando
<cristian_c> inform, quindi è bene lanciarlo nel terminale
<cristian_c> dato che funza nel terminale
<inform> cristian_c funziona solo nel terminale...capito,grazie cristian
<cristian_c> inform, è un programma a riga di comando, non è che funziona a riga di comando
<cristian_c> inform, l'avranno integrato in qualche gui, ma è stato progettato per fare quello
<inform> cristian_c ok,sei stato esaustivo,grazie
<AlexDroid00> ciao a tutti ragazzi, come consiatomi ieri ho ripristinato grub 2 e fatto partire ubuntu. Fin qui tutto ok. Si è avviato una volta e poi ho spento poichè dovevo uscire. Andando ad accendere il pc ubuntu non parte di nuovo. Ma questa volta non è la solita schermata nera. Dopo la bootanimation di ubuntu, rimane su una schermata viola che lampeggia con solo la freccia del mouse che si vede e al di sotto delle strisce bianche 
<AlexDroid00> Come si può risolvere? Ho provato il boot con un kernel precedente e ripristinando i file system in recovery mode ma niente. Anche con una scansione da Gpart, ma ancora niente.
<AlexDroid00> nessuno che mi possa aiutare?
<AlexDroid00> specifico anche che ho ubuntu 13.04
<AlexDroid00> perfavore, nessuno sa come risolvere?
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, cos'hai fatto?
<AlexDroid00> niente
<cristian_c> lol
<AlexDroid00> ho anche installato su un hd esterno ubuntu, ma sempre la stessa cosa. Non è mai partito e c'è lo stesso problema che ho spegato prima
<cristian_c> AlexDroid00, comunque, io ora devo uscire dal chan
<cristian_c> e non ho il tempo di approfondire la cosa
<AlexDroid00> ok, vabè vedrò domani. Grazie lo stesso.
<cristian_c> ciao
<root> ciao
<Guest51791> mi serve una mano
<Guest51791> come disinstallo un driver nvidia .run manualmente?
<Guest51791> ho provato sh ./nvidia etc etc --unistall
<Guest51791> e non va!
<metalwall>  ciao a tutti:) ho bisogno del vostro aiuto.....ho un problema audio con ubuntu studio 13.04....praticamente dopo aver usato i programmi per musica (es effetti o batteria) nn riesco piu' a sentire l'audio per es. di un film....nn so dove mettere le mani....
<metalwall> nessuno sa dirmi come mai?
<giuseppesss> buonasera ragazzi
<giuseppesss> premetto che sono su un pc che non è quello in qoneuesti
<giuseppesss> *questione
<giuseppesss> come posso caricare i dei pacchetti attraverso usb e caricarli?
<Guest55014> qualcuno mi può dare una mano per disinstallare i driver nvidia?
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-06
<maroloccio> eccomi
<Kyan[> sera
<Kyan[> qualcuno vivo?
<maroloccio> vivo :)
<maroloccio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<serialquestioner> salve c'è nessuno? ho un problema con l'avvio di qbittorrent
<serialquestioner> volevo sapere dove devo mettere le mani per ripristinare il normale avvio dal momento che per qualche strano motivo non vuole saperne di avviarsi.
<akis24> giorno
<serialquestioner> buongiorno sei un piccolo aiutante dei poveri cerebrolesi come me?
<serialquestioner> perdona l'ironia ma ho un apparentemente futile problema che per me però è serio data la mia evidente scarsità di Q.I.
<akis24> !aiuto | serialquestioner
<ubot-it> serialquestioner: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<serialquestioner> Couldn't set environment variable...qbittorrent: symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent7sessionC1ERKNS_11fingerprintEii
<serialquestioner> qualcuno sà dirmi che vuoldire?
<serialquestioner> se lo faccio partire da terminale mi dà questo
<serialquestioner> ho bisogno dell'informatico di sostegno poichè sono troppo leso.
<akis24> serialquestioner: il supporto è solo per i programmi presente sui repo ufficiali
<serialquestioner> su quello ufficiale mi aiutano invece..e non sono così matusa...e poi mi sembra una logica un pò proprietaria
<serialquestioner> questo è open source D.O.P.
<Latrina> buon giorno
<serialquestioner> usa librerie QT che sono tuttora riconosciute dalla comunità
<akis24> giorno Latrina
<Latrina> ciao akis24
<serialquestioner> anche se la licenza non è in tutto e per tutto G.P.L..ha dei punti chiave in comune che la rendono comunque riconosciuta e approvata  dalla comunità..quindi scusa il tono perentorio e scurrile ma..che vai blaterando?
<akis24> serialquestioner: credo sia una polemica inutile se avessi letto ... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> lol
<serialquestioner> oh avanti...suvvia...
<Latrina> che palle
<Latrina> ci sono solo 10 persone nell ufficio oggi
<Latrina> da matti
<cristian_c> lol
<Latrina> il silenzio e' tombale
<Latrina> lmao
<cristian_c> !chat | Latrina
<ubot-it> Latrina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Latrina> ops
<Latrina> pensavo fossi li
<Latrina> scusate
<serialquestioner> ci sono io che ho bisogno di aiuto per qbittorrent se vuoi,cara latrina
<Latrina> serialquestioner: hai sbagliato persona
<serialquestioner> il problema è che akis24 mi ha azzittato perchè dice che non rientra nel pacchetto promozionale supporto a ubuntu
<Latrina> visto che non uso linux come sistema desktop
<Latrina> mi dispiace
<serialquestioner> dunque gestisci server tipo quelli della nasa..se non ho capito male
<cristian_c> !info qbittorrent
<ubot-it> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.9-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2784 kB, installed size 6070 kB
<serialquestioner> alla faccia complimenti...ma se ti faccio arrabbiare che fai mi mandi un razzo dritto per dritto sull'uscio di casa?
<serialquestioner> (perdonate l'ininerenza ma ho un evidente ritardo mentale che mi porta solitamente a turpiloquiare.
<Latrina> serialquestioner: hai capito male
<Latrina> :)
<serialquestioner> cristian_c scusa lo sà anche ubot-it...e non è supportato?
<serialquestioner> e vabbene che lui sà un pò di tutto ma se non posso ricevere supporto in caso di problemi nell'apposita chat..che me lo fanno scaricare a fare dall'apposito  software center?
<akis24> serialquestioner:  io non azzittisco nessuno continui a non leggere ...
<akis24> [09:00:05] <@ubot-it> serialquestioner: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24>  Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ExPBoy> mai usato quel pacchetto
<serialquestioner> ok,dimmi se va bene così: qualcuno sà aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849170/
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> serialquestioner, evidentemente non sono l'unico a non usarlo e quindi non sono ingrado di darti aiuto
<akis24> serialquestioner:  comunque se posti quell'output su gogol trovi la soluzione
<serialquestioner> sei molto carino grazie per l'interessamento ExPBoy..basta il pensiero,davvero..
<akis24> serialquestioner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/878036  spero basti
<serialquestioner> e come potrebbe bastare se non offre alcuna soluzione adeguata?
<akis24> serialquestioner: e se non c'è come potresti averla la soluzione ?
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> serialquestioner, usare un altro programma no?
<serialquestioner> non saprei..prendendo un casino di sostanze allucinogene e sperando in un illuminazione mistica da parte di una qualche sottospecie di apparizione biblica non meglio definita?
<ExPBoy> serialquestioner, ok stai trollando
<serialquestioner> no..rispondevo a modo.
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<serialquestioner> ExPBoy non essere così fiscale suvvia...comunque,ti spiego perchè usare un altro programma no: qbittorrent al contrario di trasmission e altri software validissimi implementa un avanzatissimo sistema di ricerca torrent incorporato
<serialquestioner> così posso cercare lo stesso torrent su tutti i server possibili immaginabili (ovvio quelli che configuro prima)
<ExPBoy> serialquestioner, si ma se al momento non funziona è inutile quindi o usi un altro software o..
<serialquestioner> o..?
<ExPBoy> o
<ExPBoy> ..... aspetti che sistemano
<ExPBoy> il bug è segnalato quindi non si può fare altro
<serialquestioner> decisamente improbabile poichè una volta che si verifica il problema puoi purgarlo uninstallarlo e reinstallarlo tutte le volte che vuoi: e non parte piu lo stesso, in sintesi: non ci sono c***i...
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, a proposito: se c'è un bug, hai sottoscritto la segnalazione?
<ExPBoy> e si ma installare e disinstallare non elimina il bug :P
<serialquestioner> e come si fà?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<cristian_c> -,-
<serialquestioner> si ma cercavo una mano esperta che mi aiutasse a comprendere dove risiede il problema
<serialquestioner> sospetto che nessuno di voi è un bug fixer
<serialquestioner> XD
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, anche perché questo non è il canale adatto
<serialquestioner> ah no?
<cristian_c> no
<ExPBoy> e comunque da quanto leggo lo status di quel bug è invalid e c'è la spiegazione
<ExPBoy> serialquestioner, ma hai letto?
<cristian_c> lol
<serialquestioner> letto cosa? il come si segnalano i bug?
<ExPBoy> no il link
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, no, la segnalazione vera e propria
<serialquestioner> che spiega come si segnalano i bug?
<cristian_c> lol
<serialquestioner> quel link?
<ExPBoy> <akis24> serialquestioner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/878036  spero basti
<ExPBoy> e con questo chiudo
<serialquestioner> beh non posso mica leggere tutto contemporaneamente..non posseggo il dono dell'ubiquità ottica.
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> si ma ti è stato postato prima del secondo
<ExPBoy> :)
<serialquestioner> ah questo si che l'ho letto
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<serialquestioner> e scusa sarò tonto io...
<serialquestioner> ma a leggerlo così non è che mi risolve un granchè
<serialquestioner> c'è solo gente che ti dice guarda sto problema cel'hai per questo,questo e quest'altro motivo.
<serialquestioner> ma procedimenti risolutivi orientati al lettore niubbo?!? dov'è finito il bonton?
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, è un report, non un forum, perlopiù
<serialquestioner> fino a prova contraria qui nessuno dice: guarda se hai questo problema devi fare questo:
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, forse perché non è un helpdesk?
<serialquestioner> si limitano a infilare il dito nella piaga O.o
<cristian_c> forse perché qui sono tutti volontari, quindi non pagati, che mettono a disposizione il proprio tempo libero (ma anche non libero) senza nessun obbligo e nulla incambio?
<serialquestioner> vabbene vabbene
<serialquestioner> allora mettiamola così
<serialquestioner> se aveste il mio problema,voi che fareste,amici volontari?
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, sta a te leggere ciò che ti è stato segnalato
<cristian_c> non ce l'abbiamo , quindi il problema non si pone
<serialquestioner> e dov'è finita la filosofia ubuntistica?
<cristian_c> quale filosofia?
<cristian_c> che c'entra?
<serialquestioner> c'entra si..io se c'aveste un problema che io potessi risolvere mi farei in 4 per voi perchè sò che dal momento che siamo tutti un pò pinguini ecco lo stesso sentimento di pinguinità mi porterebbe  senzaltro con estrema libido a ricercare una soluzione appropriata...perchè i problemi sono cose astruse che possono capitare a tutti
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, il fatto è che nessuno può risolvere i problemi al posto degli altri. Sopratutto quando ci chiede aiuto non si sbatte neanche per leggere
<cristian_c> *si
<cristian_c> *chi
<serialquestioner> e un pò di empatia nei confronti dei problematizzati, in quanto volontari e quindi di tendenza non eccessivamente svogliata,dato che lo stesso termine di volontario comprende la volontà del risolvere problemi e supportare il prossimo...
<serialquestioner> ecco un pò di empatia ci vuole
<serialquestioner> che vuoldire che voi non c'avete il problema quindi il problema non si pone?
<serialquestioner> cioè io c'ho un problema l'ho posto alla comunità volontaria..
<serialquestioner> e se foste volontari veramente volenterosi il problema dovrebbe porsi invece...proprio perchè questo è un canale di supporto e la filosofia ubuntistica promuove il mutuo soccorso virtuale O.o
<serialquestioner> cristian_c scusami tanto ma...nessuno può risolvere i problemi al posto degli altri..e allora che razza di supporto è ? la tua affermazione mi sembra piuttosto fuoriluogo dal momento che questo dovrebbe essere il canale di supporto.
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, supporto non vuol dire risolvere i problemi al posto degli altri
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, le persone hanno anche altro da fare. Se non si vuole la pappa pronta. Per tutto il resto c'è l'assistenza
<serialquestioner> ma scusa se uno ha bisogno di supporto e viene qui magari si aspetta anche di trovare gente che magari ne sà piu di lui in questo determinato ambito e che magari è in grado di risolvere il problema piu facilmente.
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, no, tu stai pretendendo
<cristian_c> non si sa a quale titolo
<serialquestioner> non stò pretendendo...ti assicuro che ho letto accuratamente tutti i link che mi avete mandato
<serialquestioner> semplicemente non propongono una soluzione efficace al problema..siccome riconosco di non avere una grande esperienza in linux mi aspettavo perlomeno che qualcuno sapesse indicarmi un procedimento risolutivo..qualcuno che sapesse meglio di me dove mettere le mani o che comandi dare da terminale per risolvere il problema nello specifico.
<serialquestioner> tutto qui.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<serialquestioner> buongiorno jester
<serialquestioner> :)
<serialquestioner> senti magari tu sei piu ferrato sull'argomento..non è questione di usare o meno il programma nello specifico,semplicemente appurata la natura del problema mi servirebbe una piccola consulenza sul come risolverlo in termini pratici..ecco se hai voglia e tempo:
<serialquestioner> il programma qbittorrent non vuole saperne di partire, avviandolo da terminale mi dà questo messaggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849170/
<serialquestioner> mi è stato segnalato questo link :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/878036
<serialquestioner> ma non sono così perspicace da capire cosa devo fare esattamente per risolverlo.
<weltall> non usare repo non ufficiali
<weltall> è questo quello che dice
<serialquestioner> il programma però è riconosciuto da ubuntu e offerto tramite i repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, sarebbe meglio scaricare direttamente i pacchetti che interessanno
<cristian_c> o compilare da sorgenti
<weltall> hai repo di terze parti nel tuo sistema
<weltall> che conflittano
<cristian_c> *interessano
<serialquestioner> si è probabile...welltall
<serialquestioner> allora ti spiego:
<serialquestioner> il problema si è verificato un pò di tempo fà
<serialquestioner> qbittorrent ha smesso di funzionare di punto in bianco senza alcuna manipolazione da parte mia
<serialquestioner> il repo hydrogen, che è quello correlato a qbittorrent
<jester-> serialquestioner: se non va un cavallo usane un altro, ci sono piu alternative
<serialquestioner> ha smesso di funzionare,cosìcchè dal momento che qbittorrent di per se non partiva..ho tolto l'accesso ai repo specifici nelle impostazioni del software center
<cristian_c> jester-, ah, ma lui dice che qbittorrent ha un sistema di ricerca dei torrent efficiente
<cristian_c> non presente sugli altri client
<serialquestioner> ho provato a reinstallare tutto come se nulla fosse..ma il problema ancora persiste.
<jester-> eh ma se non va
<cristian_c> jester-, è stato detto più volte
<serialquestioner> verissimo cristian_c !! ho detto proprio così!
<serialquestioner> :P
<weltall> non basta togliere i repo devi togliere anche ciò che ti hanno installato
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | serialquestioner
<ubot-it> serialquestioner: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<serialquestioner> cristian_c ti adoro.
<cristian_c> -,-
<weltall> bacialo tutto
<cristian_c> !chat | weltall
<ubot-it> weltall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> :P
<weltall> !chat | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<weltall> (le faccine)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> se ppa usa ppa-purge che ripristina i precedenti pacchetti
<serialquestioner> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:  aptitude
<serialquestioner> ascoltami un momento
<serialquestioner> ho la 12.04 pargolin
<serialquestioner> e in internazionale mi è stato mandato sto messaggio tramite bot: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<serialquestioner> non sò se mi conviene installarlo dal momento che mi potrebbe problematizzare -.-
<jester-> serialquestioner: se lo richiede il purge
<serialquestioner> si lo richiede apt-purge
<serialquestioner> installo lo stesso?
<jester-> quindi o ppapurghi i lasci perdere
<jester-> usi il buon minimale affidabile transmission e pace
<serialquestioner> voi però non avete la 12.04,suppongo.
<jester-> 13.04
<jester-> male che vada non ti toglie il ppa
<serialquestioner> non è stable però..se non sbaglio
<jester-> rilasciata stabile
<jester-> non è lts
<serialquestioner> proposito..la prossima lts a quando? è un pò che non mi informo (non vorrei essere offtopic)
<jester-> 14.04
<jester-> aprile 2014
<jester-> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<serialquestioner> quindi raring è stabilizzata, non piu in sviluppo?
<jester-> non esce nessuna distro se non stabile
<serialquestioner> quindi dovrei stare per 3 mesi non supportato -.-
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> serialquestioner: ???
<serialquestioner> oppure carpediem e mi dò alla salamandra instabile?
<serialquestioner> lol
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> serialquestioner: ogni sei mesi c'è un rilascio, dove vedi ilproblema
<serialquestioner> non sò sono abituato alle LTS..sono un tipo prevenuto
<ExPBoy> non capisco la questione dei 3 mesi senza supporto
<serialquestioner> perchè non si sa mai
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema di permessi sul mio lettore mp3: in pratica lo utilizzo da rhythmbox e vorrei cambiare i tag mp3 da li, però ho notato che solo il mio utente ha i permessi per farlo e comunque non riesco a modificare niente. ho aggiunto manualmente la riga per il mount in fstab specificando rw come permessi ma ancora niente, chmod non ha effetto (fat32 non supporta i permessi se ho capito bene), quindi come posso fa
<jester-> serialquestioner: 14.04 sarà lts dovve vedi il buco di supporto
<jester-> thebestneo: da sudo
<thebestneo> jester-: in che senso da sudo?
<jester-> gksu rhythmbox
<serialquestioner> beh aprile 2014 esce lts no?
<thebestneo> jester-: quindi il problema è di rhythmbox e non di permessi?
<jester-> thebestneo: con sudo gksu dovresti averli i permessi
<serialquestioner> ma a gennaio 2014 scade il supporto di raring ringtail
<thebestneo> jester-: provo, volevo solo capire perchè in questo modo non li ho
<serialquestioner> e a me le salamandre al contrario dei lemuri..non suscitano molta simpatia generalmente
<jester-> a ottobre esce la 13.10
<jester-> a gennaio si aggiorna e via
<jester-> serialquestioner: ma ti da argomento per trollare
<serialquestioner> questo indubbiamente..ma giuro non lo faccio di proposito..è una sorta di dono naturale,una spiaccata propensione alla divagazione
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thebestneo> jester-: rhythmbox mi ha crashato da root, come mai se il mio utente monta quella partizione poi non riesco a scriverci?
<jester-> thebestneo: forse questione di gruppo
<serialquestioner> jester-  ma se installo la nuova versione raring ringtail...poi mi serve a qualcosa fare il ppa-purge?
<jester-> thebestneo: fa vedere la riga in fstab
<thebestneo> jester-: in effetti il gruppo ha solo accesso ai file
<thebestneo> jester-: UUID=803D-754A			/media/PHILIPS		vfat user,rw,exec 0 0
<jester-> thebestneo: prova con users e poi aggiungi utonto la gruppo users
<serialquestioner> però dovrei comunque risolvere..una bella mano di vernice e via.
<jester-> thebestneo: se la somonti e la monti a mano scrive con user?
<jester-> serialquestioner: se hai ppa l'avanzamento riesce farlocco
<thebestneo> jester-: in che senso? con il semplice sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/PHILIPS?
<jester-> thebestneo: sdcx
<serialquestioner> jester- non ho capito,che vuoi dire?
<jester-> scd o il dev, si monta la partizione, penso sdc1
<serialquestioner> jester- puoi spiegarti meglio? sai beh ne và dell'equilibrio di tutto il pc.
<thebestneo> jester-:  così me la monte come root
<jester-> thebestneo: scrive o no
<jester-> thebestneo: dai chown tuouser:tuouser al punto di mount
<thebestneo> jester-: io riesco a scriverci ma rhythmbox ha qualche problema a farmi modificare i tag, evidentemente è un suo problema non di permessi
<jester-> thebestneo: se scrivi da user e rhythmbox non lo fa il problema è lui
<jester-> per logica
<thebestneo> jester-: che poi i file me li va a scrivere rhythmbox, evidentemente ha proprio un problema per i tag, farò qualche ricerca a riguardo
<jester-> thebestneo: da una plist in cartella nella home fa lo stesso?
<thebestneo> jester-: con i file delle cartelle sui dischi riesco a modificare i tag
<serialquestioner> <jester-> serialquestioner: se hai ppa l'avanzamento riesce farlocco : che vuoldire?
<serialquestioner> (scusa l'irruenza)
<thebestneo> jester-: sarà un bug
<jester-> facile
<thebestneo> jester-: grazie cmq! buonweek end!
<claudia> ciao senti mi è sparita la tabella sotto con le impostazioni come la posso recuperare?cioè se abbaso una paggina non ho più modo di aprirla.come devo fare?
<ExPBoy> claudia, scusa potresti chiarire?
<claudia> se intro su internet e poi voglio solo abbasare la pagina,non la posso piu aprire,mi ha levato la tabella di sotto dove mi dovrebe tenere le pagine abbasate
<claudia> entro
<akis24> ExPBoy:  la lista delle finestre aperte sulla barra sotto credo ..
<claudia> si
<claudia> come posso fare per rimetterla?
<akis24> claudia che DE usi ?
<claudia> che cos'è il DE?
<akis24> che versione di ubuntu hai claudia ?
<claudia> è una veccia se non mi sbaglio e 10.5
<akis24> forse 10.04 claudia
<moksudxp> salve, ho 1 problema allo spegnimento di Ubuntu
<claudia> risale a piu di 5anni fa
<moksudxp> ho Ubuntu 13.04 versione server
<jester-> moksudxp: sudo halt non funza?
<moksudxp> allora
<moksudxp> quando faccio sudo shutdown -r now
<moksudxp> mentre spegne il pc, l'hdd fa un rumore bello forte
<moksudxp> come se una parte hardware toccasse 1 altra...
<akis24> claudia:  se non ricordo male clicca col destro del mouse della barra e poi aggiungi " lista finestre "
<jester-> si spegne o no
<moksudxp> si spegne si
<jester-> moksudxp: poi si riaccende regolare?
<moksudxp> si si
<akis24> sulla barra*
<claudia> la barra non me la da proprio piu
<moksudxp> ho solo paura che mi si rovini l'hdd a lungo andare...
<akis24> claudia:  ti è sparita la barra del menu intendi ?
<claudia> si ho sollo quella di sopra con le applicazioni risorse sistema il giorno ma quella di sotto non c'è più
<akis24> claudia: Fai click col destro del mouse su una zona libera della barra superiore  e scegli: Nuovo pannello.
<claudia> ok grazie ci sono riuscitta
<akis24> claudia:  in basso dovresti avere una nuova barra ma dovrai aggiungere  quelo che ti manca
<akis24> prego
<akis24> quello*
<serialquestioner> ciao a tutti. ho una domanda importante: nonostante io abbia ppa, qualcuno sò dirmi come avanzo versione senza incorrere in aggiornamenti farlocchi?
<enzotib> dipende che ppa
<serialquestioner> avevo hydrogen..il mitico ppa di qbittorrent
<serialquestioner> poi qbittorrent ha smesso di funzionare e io lo rivoglio. per questo devo aggiornare la versione e ritentare perchè non vi è altra via.
<serialquestioner> magari reinstallare il ppa hydrogen piu in là chissà...per ora ciò che conta è avanzare versione perchè quella che ho mi ha rotto le scatole!!!
<serialquestioner> vorrei radere al suolo tutto ciò che è di questo mondo e ravvivare la mia relazione con ubuntu mediante un nuovo inizio
<serialquestioner> ma sono avverso agli aggiornamenti farlocchi..da sempre eterni avversari.
<serialquestioner> capisci ciò che intendo man? se non mi parte qbittorrent è senzaltro colpa di pargolino petulante..devo trovargli un degno ripostiglio e adottare un fottuto lemure dalla coda roteante.
<serialquestioner> però la questione è seria e non certo sottovalutabile.
<cristian_c> serialquestioner, in tutto questo tempo in cui hai fatto parole, potevi leggerti attentamente la pagina dal link segnalato
<cristian_c> oppure studiare
<serialquestioner> quale link?
<cristian_c> lol
<maroloccio> pargolino lemure
<maroloccio> strano non arrivi la solita domanda: "ma sei fetentone?"
<enzotib> !chat | maroloccio
<ubot-it> maroloccio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<serialquestioner> no non credo di essere fetentone,no..
<serialquestioner> tantomeno credo che tu lo sia
<enzotib> !chat | serialquestioner
<ubot-it> serialquestioner: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<serialquestioner> e poi non sò nemmeno di chi o cosa tu stia parlando e comunque..sono qui solo per ottenere risposte al mio quesito.
<serialquestioner> e comunque bravo enzotib..gli ci voleva a sto maroloccio che dice cose offtopic a sproposito.
<enzotib> serialquestioner, vale anche per te
<serialquestioner> non come me che è difatto innegabile che ho posto un quesito serio
<enzotib> serialquestioner, però ora stai straparlando, attieniti al quesito e non divagare
<serialquestioner> imploro il tuo saggio perdono..e ti domando ancora..vi è speranza per me?
<enzotib> serialquestioner, disabilita tutti i ppa, magari pure disinstalla i pacchetti provenienti da ppa, fai l'aggiornamento e poi rimetti ppa e pacchetti
<enzotib> ma nessuno ti può assicurare che l'aggiornamento funzioni, solo ti metti nemme migliori condizioni
<serialquestioner> f*****o c***o si!!! era questo che volevo sentire...grazie mi hai risolto la vita col tuo positivismo..sei un brav'uomo
<serialquestioner> grazie alla prossima!
<lupodam> Ciao! c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | lupodam
<ubot-it> lupodam: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lupodam> Salve a tutti....il mio problema è che non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul mio portatile...l'istallazione si ferma sulla schermata waiting for network configurations
<enzotib> lupodam, non mi risulta nessuna schermata sulla configurazione di rete
<lupodam> in che senso?
<enzotib> lupodam, la connessione di rete non è necessaria per installare ubuntu, non c'è quella schermata che dici e di sicuro non è in inglese
<enzotib> lupodam, è proprio ubuntu originale o qualche derivata o versione particolare?
<lupodam> io quando inserisco il dvd all'accensione del pc mi parte l'istallazione e poi ti assicuro che si blocca su quella schermata in inglese
<lupodam> è ubuntu 13.04
<enzotib> lupodam, fai una foto e mettila su imagebin
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lupodam> aspetta forse riesco a darti qualche altra indicazione
<lupodam> col portatile mi da quella schermata....col pc fisso mi parte tranquillamente l'istallazione
<enzotib> serve a poco
<lupodam> la foto come la faccio?
<enzotib> non hai una macchina fotografica o un cellulare con fotocamera?
<lupodam> non è che il mio portatile non supporta la versione 64 bit?
<enzotib> lupodam, se così fosse l'installazione non partirebbe proprio
<ExPBoy> lupodam, fai una prova se puoi, collega il cavo di rete al portatile e vedi se perte l'istallazione
<lupodam> collegare il cavo ethernet?
<ExPBoy> e provaci
<ExPBoy> vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<lupodam> ok provo a far partire l'istallazione col cavo ethernet
<lupodam> se esco ed entro dalla chat vi ripesco a voi?
<ExPBoy> lupodam, se non mi esplode il pc si
<lupodam> perfetto!
<enzotib> :)
<lupodam> grazie 1000!!! :)
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> ho inserito la sim card nel suo alloggiamento per la navigazione internet
<fleurtherock> non so come si configura la connessione
<fleurtherock> devo cliccare su vpn?
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, è un pc?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, o un modem 3g?
<fleurtherock> è un pc cristian_c
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, ah
<fleurtherock> ho l'alloggiamento dietro la batteria
<cristian_c> figo
<fleurtherock> non ricordo come si fa
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, credo che funzi in modo simile all'usb
<fleurtherock> primo collegavo il cel con la usb e partiva in automatico
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, lsusb && lsusb -t
<fleurtherock> la configurazione
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, su pastebin
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849575/
<cristian_c> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, questo?
<logitech> salve...ho un portatile con 2 hard disk....su uno ho windows 7 sull'altro windows 8....se vosessi installare ubuntu 13.04 sull'hard disk con win7 cancellando il sistema operativo e lasciando solo ubuntu ...all'avvio del pc si può scegliere se avviare win8 o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, vanno installati i driver
<fleurtherock> dove li trovo?
<fleurtherock> logitech si
<logitech> mi crea automaticamente il boot?
<fleurtherock> si
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, controlla prima se WWAN è disattivata nel bios
<fleurtherock> ok
<fleurtherock> riavvio a dopo
<Riccardone> ciao, sapete un comando da terminale per sapere la risoluzione di un'immagine ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, exif
<cristian_c> mi pare
<Riccardone> o perlomeno per ridiminesionarela ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ah, c'è imagemagick
<cristian_c> Riccardone, prova con: file nome_file.jpg
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si, lo conosco ma non lo vorrei installare ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, il comando 'fil'
<cristian_c> file
<cristian_c> Riccardone, prova con 'file'
<Riccardone> cristian_c: già fatto, ma non mi da le dimensioni ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non mi ricordo cme feci
<cristian_c> magari servono opzioni
<logitech> Ragazzi sapete dirmi perchè quando avvio il mio portatile per l'installazione di ubuntu 13.04 mi si blocca ad una schermata con scritto waiting for networks configurations
<cristian_c> logitech, teoricamente, quando installi ubuntu, il grub dovrebbe vedere anche il disco con win8
<cristian_c> !veggenti | logitech
<ubot-it> logitech: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> *come
<logitech> è chiara la domanda?
<logitech> Ragazzi sapete dirmi perchè quando avvio il mio portatile per l'installazione di ubuntu 13.04 mi si blocca ad una schermata con scritto waiting for networks configurations?
<cristian_c> logitech, non siamo davanti al tuo pc. dovresti fornire maggiori dettagli
<cristian_c> !dettagli | logitech
<ubot-it> logitech: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> lol
<fleurtherock> non c'è quella voce cristian_c
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, ok
<Eagle2> ciao a tutti !
<Eagle2> vado a magna
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, rfkill list
<fleurtherock> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<fleurtherock> ho sbagliato
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849598/
<fleurtherock> quindi significa che non è installato?
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, lol
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, si parla di firmware
<cristian_c> che dovrebbe anche modificare l'id
<fleurtherock> allora che devo fare
<fleurtherock> ?
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, il tizio ha risolto da bios
<fleurtherock> ok mi arrangiero
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, 4: hp-wwan: Wireless WAN
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, avrebbe dovuto comparirti questo in rfkill list
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, allora, devi scaricare il programma dal sito hp
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, installarlo in windows e poi copiare il firmware in /lib/firmware/gobi
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, qualche dubbio?
<cristian_c> lol
<fra_dolcino> ciao, mi se è bloccato il processo di aggiornamento da qualche ora, la barra di scorrimento è ferma, rimasta a configurazione oracle-java8-installer
<fra_dolcino> cosa dovrei fare per non interrompere l'aggiornamento e generare degli errori compromettenti
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai aggiunto il ppa di oravcle?
<cristian_c> *oracle
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, credo proprio di si ora verifico per sicurezza
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si sono questi due repo
<fra_dolcino> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu precise main
<fra_dolcino> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ne hai aggiunti altri di ppa?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, nelle sources.list non c'è altro su java
<fra_dolcino> magari è normale che ci metta così tanto...?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ma non su java
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5849707/
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, forse è qualcosa con i certificati ti posto la schermata dell'update
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai aggiunto un repo di debian e una quantità spropositata di ppa
<cristian_c> sfido che non si blocchi
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ma c'àè un sacco di roba di oneiric :'(
<fra_dolcino> refusi degli aggiornamenti precedenti
<fra_dolcino> va a sapere cosa ho fatto con i repo di debian, non ricordo più
<fra_dolcino> http://ubuntuone.com/4j4TZ53agTnfeYq7kRqyIo
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, roba di oneiric la devo togliere da sources.list?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, è semplice, hai sminchiato il sistema
<cristian_c> io reinstallerei
<cristian_c> e mi terrei lontano dai ppa
<fra_dolcino> nooo
<cristian_c> a parte il java oracle, che pure terrei
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, e invece sì
<cristian_c> non te l'ha ordinato il medico di aggiungere ppa a manetta
<cristian_c> :P
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, quindi adesso se riavvio andarà tutto a puxxane?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, bo
<cristian_c> *boh
<cristian_c> prova
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok, proverò devo vedere prima come sono messo con i backup, grazie
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ma hai la /home separata, almeno?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, su un'altra partizione?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, eh, sì
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai fatto male?
<cristian_c> vedi? queste sono le situazioni in cui la /home separata conviene
<fra_dolcino> già
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, con i programmi in /, e i dati in /home
<dannyg> Salve, avrei bisogno di un'informazione, la stampante hp deskjet 1000 ch340b e' compatibile con Linux Ubuntu 12.04
<dannyg> ?+
<cristian_c> dannyg, la devi acquistare?
<dannyg> Si la devo comprare nuova
<cristian_c> vediamo
<dannyg> Grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> dannyg, generalmente, hp è il marchio che ha più compatiblità con linux per quanto rigurada le stampanti
<cristian_c> *riguarda
<cristian_c> dannyg, ma non saprei dirti
<cristian_c> dannyg, hai fatto una ricerca sul web
<cristian_c> ?
<dannyg> Certo
<cristian_c> dannyg, oppure sul sito di hp
<dannyg> Anche sul sito di hp
<dannyg> Ma sto solo impazzendo non riesco a trovare le risposte che mi servono
<cristian_c> dannyg, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<dannyg> Ci ho gia' guardato e l'unica che ha i driver e' la hp deskjet 1000 j110 series
<cristian_c> asp
<dannyg> Il proprietario dell'azienda di informatica mi ha dato la seguente risposta "Come HP vedo che e' compatibile la multifunzione HP 1050 ma con la sigla J410 invece quella che posso ordinare io non specifica questa sigla J410 quindi non sono sicuro che vada bene"
<dannyg> Poi ha concluso con quest'altra risposta "Comunque mi dice (nome del tecnico), il tecnico che lavora qui, che con UBUNTU non ci sono problemi, le stampanti nuove vanno praticamente tutte..."
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> dannyg, per me non è sicuro, non trovo riferimenti
<cristian_c> dannyg, forse è troppo nuova, non si trovano infp nel web
<cristian_c> *info
<cristian_c> dannyg, secondo me dovresti contattare direttamente quelii di hplip
<cristian_c> dannyg, per avere la certezza assoluta
<dannyg> Cristian io ho contattato il sito Internet ufficiale di hp, ma ancora devo ricevere una risposta
<cristian_c> dannyg, non sto parlando dell'azienda, eh
<cristian_c> dannyg, ma di chi si occpa dei driver per linux per le stampanti hp
<cristian_c> quindi, hplip
<dannyg> Si avevo capito di hplip
<cristian_c> appunto, tu hai contattato direttamente hp
<dannyg> Solo che purtroppo non so parlare e scrivere in inglese
<cristian_c> dannyg, questo è un forte handicap
<dannyg> E lo so Cristian
<cristian_c> dannyg, dovresti farti aiutare da qualcuno/traduttore
<dannyg> Hai ragione ma purtroppo facendo cosi' la stampante la compro fra qualche anno
<dannyg> Chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> dannyg, uno che conosce l'inglese
<cristian_c> non hai conoscenti/parenti?
<cristian_c> *colleghi
<dannyg> Certo ma non mi viene in mente nessuno che parla e scrive in inglese
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non ci credo
<cristian_c> :(
<dannyg> Aspetta
<dannyg> un momento
<cristian_c> ma in che paesino vivi?
<cristian_c> (si scherza)
<cristian_c> :-o
<dannyg> Cattolica (Rn)
<dannyg> Ho chiesto aiuto anche alla mailing list RiminiLUG
<cristian_c> per dire, che non conosci nessuno che sa l'inglese mi pare assai strano, manco nei paesini
<akis24> becca la prima straniera che vedi.. :)
<cristian_c> lol
<dannyg> E mi hanno dato la seguente risposta "In linea di massima le HP non dovrebbero dare problemi. Per sincerartene, però, puoi dare un'occhiata qui: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html  Io recentemente ho preso un multifunzione laser della brother che su linux va alla grandissima (la brother offre il software necessario per linux dal proprio sito)."
<cristian_c> dannyg, un buon motivo per imparare l'inglese :)
<cristian_c> dannyg, sì, ma hp, eposon , brother fanno tutti così
<cristian_c> c'è un sito esterno che ospita  i driver per linux
<cristian_c> *epson
<dannyg> Questo lo avevo capito
<dannyg> Epson e' meglio lasciarla stare mi sono trovato male nel passato
<cristian_c> dannyg, hai due alternative: o trovi il modo di contattare quelli di hplip, oppure ti butti su un'altra stampante che sai essere supportata
<dannyg> Purtroppo non ho via d'uscita
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> scrivere in inglese?
<dannyg> Ci sono tantissimi produttori, quale sara' quello che e' compatibile e supporta Linux?
<dannyg> Mistero
<fra_dolcino> dannyg...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<cristian_c> dannyg, sono tantissime le stampanti supprtata
<cristian_c> *supportate
<cristian_c> non tutte, ma la maggiornaza sì
<cristian_c> maggioranza
<dannyg> Vi ringrazio a tutti delle risposte che mi avete fornito
<dannyg> Adesso provo nuovamente a controllare
<dannyg> Chiedo perdono e scusa agli utenti che non sono riuscito a rispondere
<dannyg> Comincio la ricerca
<cristian_c> dannyg, io ti consglio di utlizzare il traduttore di gogole, al limite
<cristian_c> tentar nono nuoce
<cristian_c> *non
<dannyg> Hai avuto una bellissima idea
<cristian_c> *google
<dannyg> Certo che fara' le traduzioni maccheroniche
<dannyg> Ma meglio di niente
<cristian_c> dannyg, domanda sul forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> dannyg, magari ti danno una mano
<dannyg> Provo a controllare anche il forum
<cristian_c> lol
<dannyg> Solo che tocca iscriversi anche a quello
<cristian_c> dannyg, domandare, non controllare :P
<cristian_c> dannyg, e quindi?
<cristian_c> mica è il governo usa?
<cristian_c> XD
<dannyg> Tocca salvare tutte le username e la password di tutte le iscrizioni
<cristian_c> ?
<dannyg> Talmente sono i siti Internet che chiedono le registrazioni
<cristian_c> dannyg, è normale per i forum
<dannyg> Si hai ragione
<dannyg> Ma nel passato controllando se si poteva cancellare l'iscrizione non ho trovato nessuna informazione
<dannyg> Parlando del forum di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> dannyg, sì, si può cancellare l'account
<cristian_c> dannyg, c'è una procedura apposita
<dannyg> Allora sono io che non sono capace con il computer e con Internet
<cristian_c> dannyg, magari controlla il form di iscrizione, a riguardo
<dannyg> Ho controllato il form di iscrizione, ma non parla di cancellazione
<cristian_c> dannyg, asp
<dannyg> Va bene aspetto
<cristian_c> dannyg, 'In caso di cancellazione di un utente, per qualsiasi motivo, i messaggi dallo stesso inseriti resteranno acquisiti al database del forum per la loro libera consultazione, rinunciando l'utente a qualsiasi pretesa al riguardo, anche ai sensi della L. 633/1941 e successive modifiche.'
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> enzotib, hai ragione, mi ero scordato
<dannyg> Enzotib hai ragione
<dannyg> Siamo andati fuori argomento
<dannyg> Cristian volevo ringraziarti nuovamente dell'aiuto per la stampante hp ed augurarti un buon fine settimana
<dannyg> A presto ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<costa58> cosa vuol dire architettura  errata
<cristian_c> costa58, dipende dal contesto
<cristian_c> costa58, hai scaricato un paccheto .deb?
<cristian_c> *pacchetto
<costa58> skype
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> costa58, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> !skype | costa58
<ubot-it> costa58: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<costa58> l'ho scaricato... quando lo installlo mi dice cosii
<cristian_c> costa58, era meglio se seguivi il wiki
<costa58> adesso llo faccio
<costa58>  grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<Lupodam> Ciao a tutti...ho installato ubunto 13.04 sul mio portatile che ha 2 hard disk...mentre lo installavo avevo solo 1 hard disk e l'altro hard disk che conteneva windows 8 lo avevo tolto...come faccio ora a far partire sia ubuntu che windows 8?
<cristian_c> Lupodam, credo tu debba collegarlo e poi aggiornare il grub
<cristian_c> Lupodam, con update-grub
<Lupodam> come si aggiorna il grub?
<cristian_c> Lupodam, con update-grub
<Lupodam> è un programma?
<Lupodam> update-grub è un programma?
<cristian_c> Lupodam, è un comando
<Lupodam> ok prova a spiegarmi e lo faccio
<Lupodam> dove lo digito questo comando?
<cristian_c> Lupodam, nel terminale, ovviamente
<Lupodam> cristian_c è il primo giorno che uso ubuntu
<Lupodam> dov'è il terminale? :P
<cristian_c> Lupodam, quale versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Lupodam> 13.04
<cristian_c> con unity?
<frb__> Buongiorno. Vorrei sapere se quando si scrive sudo dd if=/(nomefile) è normale che appaiano una serie sconfinata di simboli strani
<frb__> Senza indicare l'of
<frb__> Qualcuno...aiuto?
<]L[iNu]X[> buonasera. Ho appena fatto una partizione con gparted da live per installare il windows affiancato a Ubuntu, ho portato a termine l'installazione del windows , pero si avvia solo ed esclusivamente windows non mi da la possibilita' del dual, cosa devo fare? sono da live ora!
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, dopo aver installato windows devi ripristinare grub
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<]L[iNu]X[> okay! perfetto quindi monto questa /dev/sda1            2048   512907263   256452608   83  Linux giusto?
<]L[iNu]X[>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *      206848   398299544   199046348+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, hai due dischi?
<]L[iNu]X[> ho due  hardisk si!
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, e parte solo windows?
<]L[iNu]X[> si solo windows! ke l'ho installato su una partizione da 50 gb ridimensionandola dall HD del Ubuntu!
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, fammi vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l , su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<]L[iNu]X[> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850685/
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, quello che dici non corrisponde
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, windows e ubuntu sono su due dischi diversi, quindi non hai ricavato spazio sul disco di ubuntu per windows
<]L[iNu]X[> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, mica hai toccato l'ordine di avvio dei dischi nel bios?
<]L[iNu]X[> no no! non ho toccato niente
<]L[iNu]X[> ho creato una partizione e ho installato sulla partizione non allocata,
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, avvia da livecd ed applica la procedura di ripristino
<]L[iNu]X[> all avvio mi parte solo windows e non mi da la possibilita' di selezionare il dual! tutto qui! ma da live vedo tutte le partizioni compresa quella del Linux
<enzotib> ci potrebbe anche essere un'alternativa
<]L[iNu]X[> sono da live del Linux va bene?
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, sì
<]L[iNu]X[> okay mi potresti dire comando cortesemente?
<enzotib> !grub | ]L[iNu]X[
<ubot-it> ]L[iNu]X[: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> segui la guida di ripristino
<enzotib> se ci sono dubbi chiedi
<]L[iNu]X[> ok grazie
<]L[iNu]X[> ok riavvio vediamo cosa succede!
<andrea> ciao a tutti, mi dite il comando per vedere il controllo volume nel terminale?grazie
<Guest31074> ciao a tutti, mi dite il comando per vedere il controllo volume nel terminale?
<denis> ciao a tutti
<denis> qualcuno puo dirmi qual'è la versione di ubuntu 13.04 con interfaccia tradizionale gnome , quella con la barra sopra per capirci
<enzotib> che fretta
<maroloccio> per "gnome normale", apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Petrus_> :)
<amy_> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè quando uso il comando youtube-dl + il link mi dice KeyError: 'sig'
<amy_> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè quando uso il comando youtube-dl + il link mi dice KeyError: 'sig'
<FutureYoung> ...
<FutureYoung> c'è qualcuno?
<inform> Ciao
<FutureYoung> Ciao :)
<FutureYoung> scusa puoi darmi una mano perfavore?
<inform> non credo,ho installato da 2 gg ubuntu :/
<FutureYoung> Ecco, la mia domanda è proprio sull'installazione
<FutureYoung> potresti dare un occhio alla mia domanda perfavore? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=561439&p=4419059#p4419059
<inform> ah,dimmi allora
<inform> si
<FutureYoung> Grazie
<FutureYoung> mille
<inform> figurati,so che ci son stati diversi  problemi di compatibilita
<inform> con alcune periferiche del mac
<FutureYoung> ah... quindi non mi conviene partizionare il disco?
<inform> vuoi fare un dual boot?
<FutureYoung> Si
<FutureYoung> che praticamente all'accensione puoi scegliere se entrare in Mac OS X o in Ubuntu
<inform> allora,io l'ho fatto con windows...e son stato sfortunato,in quanto  mi si e' cancellato il file di boot di windows e mi avviava solo ubuntu,poi risolto grazie all'aiuto di un utente qui
<inform> in teoria,non dovrebbero esserci problemi,ma corri il rischio che si cancelli il file di avvio del mac,e ti si avii quindi solo ubuntu
<inform> ma comunque non rischi di perdere i dati,e credo io sia stato un po sfortunato...
<inform> installando ubuntu,nella seconda partizione,all'avvio il grub di ubuntu(schermata iniziale) ti dira' se avviare mac o ubuntu
<FutureYoung> Cavolo... se dovesse succedere anche a me, c'è qualche modo per recuperare OS x?
<FutureYoung> Ecco, è quello che vorrei.
<inform> rischio per i file presenti su os x?
<FutureYoung> come?
<inform> hai un cd di os x?
<inform> dvd*
<FutureYoung> no
<FutureYoung> Proprio non ho niente
<inform> al 90x100 non dovrebbe succedere nulla,ma io non posso darti la garanzia assoluta,purtroppo a quest ora e di sabato sera,la chat e' poco frequentata
<inform> se passi il pomeriggio,trovi persone molto prepararti,che possono aiutarmi molto meglio di me ;-)
<inform> se puoi aspettare...anche fino a domani
<inform> non hai trovato guide per dual boot mac ubuntu?
<FutureYoung> Ah ok, quindi passerò domani. Comunque ti ringrazio molto :)
<FutureYoung> Sì ne ho trovata una
<FutureYoung> solo che volevo sentire il parere di qualcuno
<FutureYoung> perchè non vorrei fare danni
<FutureYoung> è questa: http://www.html.it/articoli/installare-linux-ubuntu-su-mac-una-mini-guida-1/
<inform> hai mai installato o formattato e reinstallato un sistema operativo?
<FutureYoung> No :/
<FutureYoung> Però gli assistenti dell'apple store hanno formattato il mio Mac.
<FutureYoung> c'è l'ho visto fare
<inform> allora credo sia meglio che qualcuno ti segua durante tutto il processo di installazione,a partire dal partizionamento,
<inform> immagino tu abbia gia' scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<FutureYoung> Si sta scaricando
<FutureYoung> Sono già due ore che è in Download ed è solo a metà :/
<inform> se hai un altro pc,ti consiglio di usar quello per farti guidare
<inform> mentre sul mc installi ubuntu
<inform> soprattutto per la parte relativa al partizionamento
<FutureYoung> Oppure secondo te mi mandano a quel paese se vado all'apple store a chiedere se mi mettono linux? ahah
<inform> eheh,vuoi pagare?
<FutureYoung> L'assistenza è gratuita di solito
<FutureYoung> se il mac è in garanzia
<inform> questo non rientra nell'assistenza :-)
<FutureYoung> già
<FutureYoung> vabbè intanto ho postato la domanda sul forum, spero che qualcuno mi risponda
<inform> passa domani pomeriggio o se trovi qualcuno di mattina
<inform> e' meglio che ti fai guidare passo per passo
<FutureYoung> Va bene, spero di sentirti domani
<FutureYoung> Ti ringrazio ancora :-)
<FutureYoung> Notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-07
<]L[iNu]X[> buongiorno a tutti, enzotib!
<enzotib> ciao ]L[iNu]X[
<]L[iNu]X[> comunque ieri ando tutto a buon fine, scusa se non ti ho fatto sapere ieri stesso , ma usci' di frett
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, ok, bene così
<]L[iNu]X[> pero un dubbio, all avvio del dual boot mi escoono due righe microsoft wndows ... su  /dev/sda2 che è qello corretto , poi l'altro /dev/sdb1) che dice file danneggiato provare a ripristinare, come mai ?
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, non so, prova a rifare sudo update-grub adesso, e vedi se continua a comparire
<]L[iNu]X[> Trovato Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition su /dev/sda2
<]L[iNu]X[> Trovato Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition su /dev/sdb1
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, mi fai vedere, su pastebin, l'output di sudo fdisk -l  ?
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<]L[iNu]X[> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5851958/
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, beh, in effetti hai qualcosa anche sull'altro disco, mentre quella funzionante, a quello che mi dici è quella sullo stesso disco di ubuntu, cosa di cui ieri sera non mi ero accorto
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, se provi a far partire l'altra che succede?
<]L[iNu]X[> mi dice errore file dll danneggiato prova a ripristinare ........!
<]L[iNu]X[> forse sara' quello vecchio che avevo prima di installare ubuntu , poi non so''
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, se vuoi puoi provare a ripristinare quella installazione di windows con un disco di windows, oppure puoi cancellare quella partizione e farne spazio per altri usi
<]L[iNu]X[> ma la dimensione dell sdb1 quant'e? ho paura che ripristinandola faccio qualche casino su qesta del linux
<enzotib> ]L[iNu]X[, quello è totalmente un altro disco, non ha niente a che vedere con ubuntu, ed ha 200GB
<]L[iNu]X[> mado ..
<]L[iNu]X[> sicuramente sara la vecchia partizione di windows!
<enzotib> un peccato non usare quello spazio
<cristian_c> lol
<]L[iNu]X[> si ovvio! ora vedo cosa posso fareee
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c asd
<Toni> Buongiorno sono felicemente nuovo del mondo ubuntu e vorrei sapere come posso disattivare il portachiavi delle password, mi serve che all'avvio il pc si connetta subito
<Toni> e in maniera automatica
<cristian_c> Toni, vai in password e chiavi di cifratura
<Toni> poi
<cristian_c> Toni, Password: login
<pesca> buongiorno ragazzi ho un problemone con una chiavetta wifi
<pesca> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi perchè dal passaggio da xp a ubuntu la chiavetta non ha più rilevato reti?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | pesca
<ubot-it> pesca: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<pesca> insomma la lucetta blui si accende xò non funziona
<Toni> Cristian_c,  adesso ho una finestra aperta  "Password e Chiavi" e ci sono due righi con scritto Ubuntu Web Account: id 1-1 e l'altro id 1-3
<Toni> cosa faccio
<Toni> ?
<pesca> http://www.digitus.info/en/products/network/150mbps-wireless-lan-series/wireless-150n-usb-adapter-dn-7045/ la chiavetta è questa
<pesca> mi collego ad un router tenda w311r
<pesca> a sua volta collegato ad un router pirelli fornitomi dal provider bt
<cristian_c> Toni, hai fatto clic destro nel campo?
<Toni> si in entrambi
<cristian_c> bt?
<pesca> british telecom
<pesca> si
<cristian_c> Toni, scegli cambia password
<cristian_c> pesca, ah, scusa
<pesca> sono stato abbastanza esauriente
<Toni> in cosa la devo cambiare?
<pesca> serve altro cristian_c?
<cristian_c> pesca, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Toni, digita la tua Vecchia password e lascia vuoti  Password e Conferma
<pesca> un attimo accendo il pc in questione
<Toni> Fatto, adesso riavviando si colleghera automaticamente?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Click on Use Unsafe Storeage if the Store passwords unencrypted? prompt appears.
<cristian_c> Toni, questo non l'ho capito bene
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Toni, è apparso qualcosa?
<Toni> no
<cristian_c> Toni, allora, prova
<cristian_c> riavvia
<cristian_c> salva tutto
<Toni> ok a dopo e grazie
<pesca> sonook sono pronto
<cristian_c> pesca, aperto?
<pesca> si
<cristian_c> pesca, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | pesca, su pastebin
<ubot-it> pesca, su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pesca> sono su un altro pc
<pesca> il pc con ubuntu non può connettere
<cristian_c> pesca, non hai la connessione via cavo?
<pesca> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pesca, beh, copia comunque il risultato
<pesca> te lo mando in pvt?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pesca, su pastebin
<pesca> come faccio a mandartelo come testo?
<pesca> sto facendo copia e incolla e la trasferisco con una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> pesca, esatto
<cristian_c> pesca, usa pastebin
<pesca> fatto
<pesca> è arrivato?
<enzotib> non ancora :)
<cristian_c> pesca, serve il link al paste
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852088/
<pesca> questo spero
<cristian_c> pesca, nella pagina che hai linkato ho visto che è supportata anche da linux (ci sono i tre loghi)
<cristian_c> pesca, digita: iwconfig
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852094/
<pesca> si lo so
<pesca> ma non quaglia
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<pesca> quando la collego non rileva alcuna rete
<FutureYoung> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> pesca, non è associato all'access point
<pesca> mm come si associa
<FutureYoung> Qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente chiarirmi le idee?
<cristian_c> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<cristian_c> pesca, vedi la rete nella lista del network manager?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<FutureYoung> ok
<pesca> no ci sono 2 voci ke riguardano il wifi: connect to hidden wi-fi network...
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<FutureYoung> Vorrei installare Ubuntu facendo una partizione del disco su un Mac OS X
<cristian_c> pesca, magari è hidden
<pesca> e create new wi-fi network...
<cristian_c> pesca, quindi prova 'connect to hidden wi-fi network'
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, mac os x è un sistema operativo
<cristian_c> :P
<pesca> posso dirtelo da qst pc se è hidden
<pesca> è la stessa connessione
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, in dual boot?
<FutureYoung> si, scusa non mi ero spiegato
<FutureYoung> praticamente che all'accensione puoi scegliere se entrare con Ubuntu o in OS
<cristian_c> pesca, ma tu prova lo stesso e inserisci il SSID
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, ppc o x86?
<cristian_c> o amd64
<FutureYoung> Scusa la mia ignoranza ma cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> se è un'achiettura powerpc
<cristian_c> i vecchi mac
<pesca> fatto
<FutureYoung> è un MacBook pro
<FutureYoung> dell'anno scorso
<cristian_c> pesca, uhm
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, quindi roba abbastanza nuova
<FutureYoung> Si
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<pesca> il ssid è il nome della connessione più la chiave di sicurezza
<cristian_c> !macintel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'macintel'
<cristian_c> pesca, il nome della connessione
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<FutureYoung> cristian ho trovato questa guida: http://www.html.it/articoli/installare-linux-ubuntu-su-mac-una-mini-guida-1/ però prima di utilizzarla volevo sentire il parere di qualche esperto. Non vorrei fare danni
<FutureYoung> L'ho vista
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, qual è il problema con il wiki di ubuntu?
<FutureYoung> ma nei requisiti servono o il CD di Ubuntu o una Live USB
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<FutureYoung> e non li ho
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, e come vorresti installarlo?
<cristian_c> :P
<FutureYoung> dove si prende il CD di Ubuntu?
<pesca> disconnect  - you are now offline
<pesca> qnd finisce il tentativo
<cristian_c> pesca, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> !download | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<FutureYoung> ah sisi l'ho scaricato
<FutureYoung> quindi lo devo mettere su un disco?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, masterizza
<pesca> wlan0 no scan results
<cristian_c> !iso | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<FutureYoung> !iso | FutureYoung
<FutureYoung> xD
<ubot-it> FutureYoung, please see my private message
<FutureYoung> Grazie ora guardo
<cristian_c> pesca, ifconfig -a
<FutureYoung> cristian scusa un ultima cosa
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, controlla anche l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<FutureYoung> quindi quando masterizzo Ubuntu 13:04 su un CD, io ho il CD di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, sì
<cristian_c> cd live
<cristian_c> e installazione
<FutureYoung> cosa significa l'ultimo link?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, se guardi è scritto che ti permette di controllare se la iso scaricata si è corrotta durante il download
<cristian_c> può capitare , a volte
<FutureYoung> Cioè se il Download è andato bene o male?
<cristian_c> sì
<FutureYoung> ok grazie
<cristian_c> magari la scarica, ma la scarica male
<cristian_c> è un controllo in più
<cristian_c> per non buttare via cd
<FutureYoung> Quindi controllo se il file è scaricato in modo corretto, poi lo masterizzo su un CD o DVD e poi seguo la guida per partizionare il disco del macintel?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, sì, hai tre guide wiki che ti spiegano tutto
<FutureYoung> Ottimo ! grazie mille sei stato utilissimo
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852115/
<FutureYoung> cristian scusa un'ultima domanda
<FutureYoung> ma nel wiki per masterizzare non fa cenno a nessun CD, quando masterizza l'immagine del file .iso mi darà lui un file che dovrò mettere su un CD?
<cristian_c> pesca, prova: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cristian_c> !iso | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, ti riferisci a questa guida?
<FutureYoung> Si
<FutureYoung> in MAC OS X dice di cliccare su masterizza
<FutureYoung> e poi?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, semplciemente, ti devi procurare il file .iso di download
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, e usi quello con il software di masterizzazione?
<cristian_c> *.
<FutureYoung> Come scusa?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, poi basta :D
<FutureYoung> ma il file lo masterizza sul disco del computer o devo mettere dentro io un CD? D:
<cristian_c> il dvd dev'essere inserito nel masterizzatore, ovviamente
<pesca> niente cristain
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, la risposta è ovvia :D
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<cristian_c> pesca, che resituisce?
<FutureYoung> Lo metto io?
<cristian_c> *resti
<pesca> niente
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, altrimenti dove masterizzi?
<cristian_c> pesca, ok, ora prova nuovamente: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<FutureYoung> :'( Sono negato in ste robe
<pesca> come prima cristian_c
<FutureYoung> Per il disco ci sono dei requisiti?
<FutureYoung> per il CD*
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, inserisci il dvd -> masterizzi il dvd
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> pesca, bella roba
<cristian_c> pesca, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, ci vuole un dvd
<pesca> dai aiutami!!
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, il cd non basta per contenere il sistema in live
<cristian_c> pesca, dmesg | tail
<FutureYoung> Non ho nemmeno il DVD :/ ho visto che si può fare anche con una Live USB
<FutureYoung> mi conviene?
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852131/
<nuovoadepto> ciao a tutti
<FutureYoung> Ciao
<nuovoadepto> non trovo le caratteristiche hw minime per  l'installazione di ubuntu
<nuovoadepto> mi sapete dare qualche indicazione?
<FutureYoung> devi chiedere a cristian_c
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, se non lo hai , sì
<FutureYoung> Ok grazie, ma questa guida è incomprensibile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> pesca, scollega, e ricollega la scheda. Poi digita nuvoamente il comando
<cristian_c> *nuovamente
<nuovoadepto> ho poca ram, meglio xubuntu?
<cristian_c> pesca, per adesso sappiamo che non vede nessuna rete
<cristian_c> !requisiti | nuovoadepto
<ubot-it> nuovoadepto: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<nuovoadepto> thks
<FutureYoung> cristian non capisco come fare una live usb :/
<FutureYoung> il mac non ha un Creatore dischi di avvio
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, non so se è anche per mac
<FutureYoung> ah... quindi questa non va bene? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> Download per Mac OS X
<cristian_c> c'è
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, va bene anche, ma io uso sempre unetbootin
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, nel senso che è multipiattaforma
<cristian_c> c'è per win, mac e linux
<FutureYoung> e una volta installato?
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852152/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, leggi la pagina wiki che ti ho indicato
<FutureYoung> fatto
<FutureYoung> quindi installo questo programma e dopo ho la live usb?
<darioandrea> ciao
<FutureYoung> Ciao
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<FutureYoung> l'ho letto
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, leggi qui
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pesca, ok, è uscita roba
<FutureYoung> quando ho finito di seguire questa guida avrò una Live USB giusto?
<pesca> si avevo notato
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, asp
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, sì
<FutureYoung> Perfetto
<pesca> se mi risolvi questo problema quando passi dalla calabria ti regalo un panaro di sazizze e provole :)
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, è come un cd live, ma su supporto usb
<cristian_c> pesca, anche tu?
<cristian_c> XD
<FutureYoung> ogni volta che voglio entrare in ubuntu devo mettere dentro la chiavetta?
<pesca> minimo!
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, no, è una live e un installer
<FutureYoung> Ok grazie
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, serve soltanto a provare il sistema in live e a installarlo
<FutureYoung> ma non capisco allora perchè mettono 2 guide diverse per fare una Live usb
<FutureYoung> lol
<cristian_c> pesca, prova a disattivare l'ipv6
<cristian_c> [ 3305.694576] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<cristian_c> e quindi, usare ipv4
<FutureYoung> bellissima l'icona di unetbootin :D
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, sono due programmi diversi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che fanno la stessa cosa
<FutureYoung> Sto rifacendo il download di ubuntu perchè era danneggiato :/
<pesca> devo mettere solo ignore a metodo ipv6
<pesca> e lasc iare tutto com'è?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, ah
<pesca> *lasciare
<cristian_c> pesca, aspe, vedo il mio
<FutureYoung> cristian scusa tu a che ora vai? Perchè non capisco proprio come usare Unetbootin.
<pesca> ok
<cristian_c> pesca, ok, ignora
<cristian_c> nella scheda ipv6
<cristian_c> del network manager
<cristian_c> fai questa prova
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, hai scaricato la iso?
<FutureYoung> La iso è il download di ubuntu?
<FutureYoung> è a 500MB su 800MB
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, è l'immagine disco
<FutureYoung> *o*
<FutureYoung> scusami ancora
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, allora aspetta il completamente e poi controlli l'hash del file
<FutureYoung> ma sarebbe?
<pesca> solita roba
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine_ISO
<cristian_c> pesca, dmesg | tail
<pesca> disconnected, you are now offline
<FutureYoung> no aspetta ti spiego, si sta facendo il download di Ubuntu scaricato da qui: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<FutureYoung> è quasi finito
<FutureYoung> quando è completato controllo se è danneggiato o no
<FutureYoung> poi con unetbootin faccio la live usb giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma primam controlla l'hash
<FutureYoung> come si fa?
<cristian_c> Avviare il programma Utility Disco dal menù del Finder Vai → Utility → Utility Disco.
<cristian_c> !md5 | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852175/ ecco a te
<FutureYoung> ah capito
<FutureYoung> il download non va più avanti
<FutureYoung> è fermo da mezz'ora a 502 MB
<cristian_c> pesca, scollega, ricollega e ridigita il comando
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, lol, usa i torrent, allora
<FutureYoung> non ho torrent.
<cristian_c> !torrent | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<FutureYoung> Kubuntu?
<cristian_c> quella che preferisci
<FutureYoung> non capisco nulla D:
<FutureYoung> e se riprovassi a fare il download senza torrent?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, riprova allora
<FutureYoung> l'ho scaricato tramite torrent ed è già pronto
<pesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852194/ mi pare sempre la stessa cosa a me
<FutureYoung> ora che devo fare?
<FutureYoung> mi dice che non può aprire il file torrent perchè non c'è una pplicazione disponibile per aprirlo
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, mizzica! E che connessione adsl hai? :O XD
<cristian_c> quella della nasa
<cristian_c> ?
<FutureYoung> ah che stupido devo scaricare torrent
<FutureYoung> lol
<cristian_c> ah, giusto
<cristian_c> ci pensa il file torrent a scaricare la iso, scusate :P
<FutureYoung> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<FutureYoung> questo è il nome del file
<FutureYoung> corretto?
<cristian_c> pesca, un attimo, ci dovrebbe essere qualche problema
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, se hai un processore a 64 bit, va bene
<cristian_c> pesca, ho trovato delle cose
<FutureYoung> ma ora che ho questo file
<FutureYoung> che devo fare?
<pesca> ok sono qui
<pesca> aspetto sempre tue notizie :D
<cristian_c> pesca, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092934&highlight=8188CUs
<cristian_c> pesca, è abbastanza sostanziosa , quindi ti ci vuole calma e attenzione
<cristian_c> pesca, potrebbe essere utile anche farti aiutare sul forum, in merito a questo how-to che ti ho postato
<cristian_c> pesca, se non ti senti abbastanza esperto
<cristian_c> pesca, probabilmente, il driver presente nel kernel è buggato e va usato quello del sito realtek
<cristian_c> ma leggi meglio il thread
<FutureYoung> cristian
<pesca> ci provo, non ho niente da perdere
<pesca> :)
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, la guida
<cristian_c> !md5 | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> pesca, diciamo che devi fare con calma
<cristian_c> pesca, in caso di dubbi, posti sul forum
<FutureYoung> Questo serve solo a vedere se il file è uscito corretto giusto? se è così è uscito corretto
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, ah, già fatto?
<cristian_c> azz
<pesca> ok grazie 1000 cristian_c
<cristian_c> pesca, comunque, aggiungilo ai segnalibri del browser
<FutureYoung> si il nome del file è uscito quesot: ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, questo è il torrent
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, devi scaricare la iso attraverso il torreent
<cristian_c> *torrent
<FutureYoung> devo scaricare torrent?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, apri il file torrent, lol
<FutureYoung> non me lo apre
<FutureYoung> dice che non c'è un applicazione per aprirlo
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, appunto, usa l'applicazione che apre i file .torrent
<FutureYoung> dove la scarico?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> qui si parla di ubuntu , non di mac
<FutureYoung> xD
<FutureYoung> perfavore D: hai teamwiever?
<cristian_c> no
<FutureYoung> teamviewer*
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, http://www.transmissionbt.com/download/
<cristian_c> sei fortunato
<FutureYoung> grazie
<FutureYoung> questo apre il file torrent?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, è un client torrent
<cristian_c> !transmission
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'transmission'
<cristian_c> !bittorrent
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bittorrent'
<FutureYoung> fatto aperto
<cristian_c> si apre il torrent?
<FutureYoung> si è uscita una schermata strana
<cristian_c> lol
<FutureYoung> che faccio? :P
<cristian_c> apri il file con il programmaù
<cristian_c> ma è semplice, eh
<FutureYoung> aspetta ti faccio la foto di quello che è uscito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> perché stiamo uscendo dal seminato
<FutureYoung> ecco
<FutureYoung> http://i39.tinypic.com/6ptfgn.png
<FutureYoung> riguarda Ubuntu
<cristian_c> no
<FutureYoung> è sbagliato?
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, sta scaricando?
<FutureYoung> come?
<FutureYoung> ç____ç
<cristian_c> altrmenti credoc tu debba premere Agg.
<FutureYoung> ok premo
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, comunque non riguarda ubuntu ,ma mac os
<cristian_c> siamo offtopic
<FutureYoung> fatto
<cristian_c> ecco ,aspetta che scarichi e quando ha fatto controlli l'hash della iso
<FutureYoung> si è scaricato
<FutureYoung> ma non so che fine ha fatto
<FutureYoung> non c'è in documenti download scrivania
<cristian_c> lol
<FutureYoung> e nemmeno in Cerca lo trova
<cristian_c> io vedo 05
<FutureYoung> -_-
<cristian_c> *0%
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, deve arrivare al 100%
<FutureYoung> ma
<FutureYoung> a me dice che è trasferito
<FutureYoung> ma non vedo da nessuna parte un download
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, guarda qui non è problema di linux
<FutureYoung> vabbè meglio che rifaccio il download normale
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, bastava guardare l'immagine che mi hai linkato
<FutureYoung> Si scusami
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, l'hai vista bene?
<FutureYoung> si
<cristian_c> c'è scritto: Scarica in:
<cristian_c> ecco, l' te l'ha scaricata la iso
<cristian_c> *lì
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, controlla in Desktop
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, sembra quasi tu non sappia usare mac os x
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> FutureYoung, fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<FutureYoung> Ciao
<FutureYoung> Ciao
<FutureYoung> C'è qualcuno
<FutureYoung> ?
<Pablo01> si
<FutureYoung> Puoi aiutarmi perfavore?
<FutureYoung> ragazzi...
<FutureYoung> Potreste darmi perfavore il link del download di md5sum
<enzotib> !md5 | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dario_> qual è il canale della chat ??
<dario_> della chat iibera intendo
<dario_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dario_> ok eccop fatto
<FutureYoung> grazie enzo
<FutureYoung> ma l'ho già visto quel link
<FutureYoung> scusa una domanda
<FutureYoung> Ho mac e se vado in utility disco e clicco su Checksum non c'è MD5
<enzotib> FutureYoung, apri un terminale e scrivi md5sum, vedi se va
<FutureYoung> ok aspetta provo
<FutureYoung> no
<FutureYoung> dice
<FutureYoung> command not found
<FutureYoung> risolto
<FutureYoung> 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26
<FutureYoung> ora controllo se è giusto
<FutureYoung> siii :D
<FutureYoung> :')
<FutureYoung> enzo scusa
<FutureYoung> Per fare una USB Live è giusto questo wiki? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<FutureYoung> Enzo
<FutureYoung> C'è qualcuno?
<FutureYoung> Perfavore D:
<enzotib> FutureYoung,
<enzotib> Il wiki è giusto, forse solo un po' obsoleto
<enzotib> FutureYoung, dato che la liveusb ormai si può fare anche con dd, un comando disponibile senza installare niente
<FutureYoung> praticamente
<FutureYoung> credo di aver fatto una USB LIVE
<FutureYoung> ho utilizzato unetbootin e ha caricato il file iso di ubuntu sulla chiavetta
<FutureYoung> ora che devo fare?
<FutureYoung> seguo questo giusto? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<enzotib> FutureYoung, devi riavviare facendo boot dalla usb
<enzotib> !installazione | FutureYoung
<ubot-it> FutureYoung: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<FutureYoung_> come si fa scusa?
<FutureYoung_> devo riavviare il computer e come faccio a fare il boot?
<enzotib> FutureYoung_, prova prima semplicemente a riavviare con la usb già inserita
<enzotib> FutureYoung_, dovrebbe apparire una schermata che dice se vuoi provare o installare ubuntu
<enzotib> se non lo fa, allora devi impostare il bios
<FutureYoung_> ok
<FutureYoung_> però c'è un problema
<FutureYoung_> prima avevo rimosso la chiavetta usb
<enzotib> ovvero, all'avvio devi premere un tasto (per il mio pc è F2) per far comparire la schermata di configurazione del bios
<FutureYoung_> adesso l'ho rinserita e dice che il disco è illeggibile
<enzotib> FutureYoung_, non preoccuparti, riavvia con la usbinserita
<FutureYoung_> ok
<FutureYoung_> e per il mac quale è?
<enzotib> FutureYoung_, ma tu stai installando su un mac?
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> a parte che non lo so, per i pc cambia da modello a modello
<FutureYoung_> si
<enzotib> ma l'installazione su mac non so se segue la stessa procedura
<enzotib> pensavo che sul mac stessi solo creando la usb
<FutureYoung_> no
<FutureYoung_> ma non posso seguire questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<enzotib> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<enzotib> FutureYoung_, probabilmente sì, io però non l'ho mai provata
<FutureYoung_> provo?
<FutureYoung_> io vorrei fare che all'accensione ti chiede se entrare in OS X o in UBUNTU
<enzotib> FutureYoung_, ti ripeto che non ne so niente di mac
<FutureYoung_> ah ok
<FutureYoung_> percaso conosci qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi perfavore?
<FutureYoung_> riavvio il pc asp
<inform> futureYoung prova ad avviare ubuntu in live,senza installarlo,cosi' vedi per lo meno,se e' compatibile
<inform> enzotib hai un pm
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chua> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | chua
<ubot-it> chua: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<chua> perfetto: ho montato la iso di ubuntu 12.04 su un cd, quanado riavvio il pc e faccio installa non mi chiede se posso mettere ubuntu al fianco di windos ma mi da: sostituisci oppure altro
<chua> come faccio a metterlo a fianco a windows?
<chua> qualcuno sa qualcosa?
<cristian_c> chua, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | chua
<ubot-it> chua: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chua> ora provo
<ryno> salve a tutti,ho un hp pavillon amd 64,dv5 1103el,senza hd,ho scaricato l iso ubuntu  13.04 dal sito,masterizzato da un altro pc ,messo il cd sull hp,e fatto l'INSTALLAZIONE su una pendrive verbatime 32gb,al riavvio mi dice di scegliere il sistema,le opzioni etcc.ok,,parte,,un po' lento ma poi si riprende.....ok,arresto il pc,riavvio,con la pennetta inserita,solo la pennetta e nessun device usb....il pc si avvia e rimane fermo,alla s
<ryno> ESC
<ryno> ....BLOCCATO......NESSUN AVVIO.....
<ryno> come mai
<ryno> ho rifatto update grub....
<ryno> ho reinstallato l'iso
<ryno> tutto
<ryno> (credo)
<cristian_c> !enter | ryno
<ubot-it> ryno: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ryno> ok,,scusate
<ryno> se tolgo la pennetta e riavvio il pc non si blocca e pero' quando fa i controlli non vede nessun hard disk....
<ryno> potete aiuatrmi?grazie.
<cristian_c> ryno, collega la pendrive in live, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<ryno> ok.lo faccio subito,adesso sto scrivendo da un pc sempre hp,con installato ubuntu 13.04,inserisco la pennetta e da terminale digito quello che mi ahi suggerito?
<cristian_c> sì
<ryno> ok,grazie.
<ryno> cristian,allora ti incollo il risulatto?
<ryno> scusa,il risultato?
<cristian_c> !paste | ryno
<ubot-it> ryno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> akis24, ciao
<ryno> senti sono andato sul sito dove incollare,ho incollato,ho messo il mio nik,e cliccato paste.
<cristian_c> ryno, posta il link
<ryno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852638/
<ryno> ok
<ryno> si e' bloccata la chatt?
<cristian_c> asp
<ryno> ok
<chua> sono tonato
<cristian_c> ryno, non vedo anomalie
<chua> ecco qui lo screen
<chua> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/y46x.jpg/
<chua> ryno
<ryno> ok
<chua> il mio problema è che ubuntu non mi fa scegliere se posso mettere ubuntu al fianco di windows
<chua> come faccio?
<chua> qualcuno che mi aiuta??
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> chua:  che devi fare ?
<chua> qualcuno sa perchè ubuntu non mi fa scegliere se posso mettere ubuntu al fuanco di windows?
<cristian_c> chua, rispeigami
<cristian_c> *rispiegami
<chua> qui lo screen; http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/y46x.jpg/
<chua> voglio che ubuntu sia installato al fianco di windows ma non mi da la scelta
<cristian_c> chua, quello l'ho visto
<chua> ecco
<chua> come faccio?
<cristian_c> chua, scegli Altro
<cristian_c> !installazione | chua
<ubot-it> chua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<chua> mi manda sulle partizioni
<cristian_c> !partizioni | chua
<ubot-it> chua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<chua> in quale vado?
<cristian_c> chua, leggili tutti e tre
<cristian_c> *e
<chua> ok, ma non è che se cancello le partizioni si canellano i file su windows?
<cristian_c> chua, appunto stai attento a non cancellare partizioni di windows
<chua> ora provo
<cristian_c> ryno, ha mai funzionato con il sistema installato?
<cristian_c> su pendrive
<cristian_c> chua, prima leggi
<chua> si, sto leggendo
<ryno> no solo all inizio...ma appena faccio il riavvio per un motivo qualsiasi con la chiavetta inserita si blocca il riavvio del pc.......e ora ti incollo questo link con gli errori che mi da..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852671/.
<ryno> che sia un problema di kernel?
<ryno> ma ho provato anche con la 12
<ryno> e' stranissima sta cosa........
<chua> cristian no ci capisco niente...... non c'è un altro modo?
<chua> non si può affiancare windows ad ubuntu?
<cristian_c> chua, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> chua, prova la modalità live
<chua> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> lol
<chua> :(
<cristian_c> chua, lanci il dvd live e scegli : prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<chua> ah ok
<chua> non potevi dirlo prima? :P
<akis24> cristian_c:  e dillo prima e che è ..
<chua> che osno?
<mibofra> ryno, che fa il kernel?
<chua> cristian sono nella live
<cristian_c> chua, bene
<chua> ora?
<cristian_c> chua, hai davanti il desktop?
<chua> si
<chua> ho 2 pc
<cristian_c> chua, apri gparted
<ryno> ciao,,,,questa installazione su pendrive non parte,mi blocca il pc all avvio,,,ti incollo gli errori....http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852671/
<chua> e..... dov'è? D: scusa ma non ho mai fatto così.. mi ha sempre funzioanto
<cristian_c> chua, apri la dash
<ryno> che sia un problema di kernel?
<cristian_c> ryno, ora guardo
<cristian_c> chua, sai dov'è la dash?
<chua> in basso credo
<chua> non so non conosco ubuntu
<ryno> cioe'.....pensavo che un pc senza hard disk,installare ubuntu su chiavetta capiente,appena avvio il pc con la chiavetta doveva partire il sistema...ma sembra piu' complicato del previsto
<cristian_c> chua, in alto a sinistra
<chua> ho lo schermo spostato, leggo ntu desktop
<chua> invece che ubuntu
<cristian_c> chua, ?
<chua> faccio screen
<ryno> ragazzi....qua ho si fa partire ubuntu o si muore......
<ryno> qua o......
<ryno> non voglio buttarmi su win8!!!
<cristian_c> ryno, fai tu
<cristian_c> ryno, comunque spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> comunque, io preferisco il dual boot
<ryno> dimmi
<cristian_c> chua, fai screen
<chua> sto caricando su imageshack
<ryno> ho postato anche gli errori che mi da........http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852671/
<cristian_c> ryno, spiega tutto dall'inizio
<cristian_c> che altrimenti si fa confusione
<chua> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/8vmv.jpg/
<chua> ecco qui
<chua> il nero è il moo schemro
<chua> schermo*
<cristian_c> chua, eh, già
<cristian_c> è spostato
<chua> quindi? D:
<cristian_c> chua, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> e digita
<cristian_c> chua, xrandr -q
<chua> come si apre un terminale?
<chua> forse ci sono
<chua> no, non ci sonmoi
<chua> sono*
<chua> come apro il terminale?
<cristian_c> chua, ctrl+alt+t
<chua> ok
<chua> ora scivo xrander -q?
<cristian_c> chua, no
<cristian_c> chua, xrandr -q
<chua> fatto
<chua> ora^
<chua> non è cambiato null.a
<chua> nuall*
<chua> nulla*
<chua> cristian, ora cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> chua, cosa esce?
<ryno> scusate...oltretutto all avvio del pc,,,,con la pennetta inserita non mi fa andare nemmeno nel bios...nulla,tutto bloccato..ma come puo' essere..a nessuno e' capitato?
<cristian_c> ryno, dipende
<chua> faccio screen?
<cristian_c> ryno, è lo stesso pc su cui hai installato?
<ryno> si
<cristian_c> chua, puoi anche incollare su pastebin
<ryno> io ho installato da dvd pero'
<chua> è che sono con 2 pc diversi
<cristian_c> ryno, no, non mi è mai capitato di non poter entrar enel bios
<cristian_c> ryno, sì, intendo l'installazione
<ryno> bho
<cristian_c> chua, va beh, ma hai la connessione anche in live
<ryno> allora da un altro pc ho installato tramite dvd sulla pennetta.....
<chua> provo
<cristian_c> ryno, è strana cosa, chiedi a mibofra
<cristian_c> quella del bios intendo
<ryno> la prima volta quando l'ho inserita sul mio pc senza hard disk e' partito...lento ma partito...poi al riavvio tutto bloccato
<chua> come apro un browser nella live di ubuntu?
<mibofra> ditemi :)
<ryno> ah ok
<ryno> ehhhhhhh mibofra.....
<ryno> ho un problemone
<ryno> te lo descrivo?
<mibofra> si
<chua> cristian
<ryno> ho installato da dvd ,tramite un altro pc,su una pendrive da 32gb verbatime......ho inserito la chiavetta sul mio pc senza hard disk,e' partito con la scelta di ubuntu,tutto ok....al riavvio e poi mai piu' ripartito nulla,con la chiavetta inserita si blocca tutto,bios compreso,nessuna possibilita
<cristian_c> chua, da temrinale digita: firefox
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> oppure, con alt+f2
<cristian_c> e digiti firefox
<ryno> se invece faccio partire il pc senza chiavetta,arrivo alla scelta del sistema,inserisco la chiavetta,e mi da questi errorihttp://paste.ubuntu.com/5852671/
<ryno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852671/
<chua> ok ora entro
<ryno> questo e' tutto,grazie e speriamo
<ryno> ubuntu 13.04
<ryno> pc hp pavillon dv5 1103el
<mibofra> ryno, un atroce dubbio xD
<ryno> hummmmmmm
<mibofra> ryno, è solo una pennetta live?
<mibofra> oppure l'hai usato come hd=
<mibofra> ?
<ryno> nono ho fatto l'installazione ...1 ora e mezza buona
<chua_> eccomi dal pc
<chua_> ora come faccio a metterti qui quello che mi è uscito dal termianle?
<ryno> puo darsi gli dia noia kernel ape..o come si dice?
<mibofra> ryno, sulla pennetta
<chua_> cristian
<chua_> cristian?
<cristian_c> !paste | chua_
<ubot-it> chua_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ryno> mibofra,ho installato da dvd su pennetta 32 gb
<ryno> no live
<mibofra> ryno, era il mio timore lol
<ryno> cioe?
<chua_> ok,  e come faccio il copia-incolla?
<ryno> non dovevo instalaler?
<chua_> ci sono
<cristian_c> chua_, non sai fare il copia incolla neanche su win?
<cristian_c> lol
<chua_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852766/
<chua_> -.-
<dario_> Ciao belli sono connesso dal cellulare
<chua_> credevo funzionasse ctrl+c e ctrl+v
<chua_> comunque ecco li cosa mi dice
<ryno> ma perche' si blocca all avvio,nemmeno nel bios posso andare
<mibofra> ryno, ti serve sempre installare grub su hd
<mibofra> cioè le pennette non fungono semplicemente come hd
<ryno> nooooooooooo
<mibofra> siiiiiiiiiiiii
<mibofra> xD
<ryno> devo comprare un hard disk...........
<mibofra> ci ho provato anche io
<chua_> cristian_c cosa faccio ora'
<chua_> ?*
<ryno> ok,facciamo che adesso io sia su un altro pc,con instalalto ubuntu 13.04......per mettere il grub come si fa'...proviamo.....
<cristian_c> asp
<chua_> ok
<ryno> cosi' dopo riavvio con l'hard disk inserito e vediamo
<ryno> e sopratutto speriamo
<mibofra> ryno, il grub lo ha già installato, ma non lo butterà mai dalla pendrive
<ryno> ma il super grub che sarebbe
<cristian_c> chua_, hai anche un monitor esterno collegato?
<chua_> si perchè lo schermo del portatile non va più
<mibofra> alcuni pc non bootano neanche la live da usb anche se sembrano capaci di farlo lol
<ryno> si ma mi hai deto di instalalre il grub su hd
<chua_> allora ho messo la tv al posto dello schermo
<ryno> e super grub?
<mibofra> ryno, la tua configurazione senza hd sarebbe un'altra cosa in un altro ambito xD
<chua_> facendo fn+f4 mi ha sistemato tutto:)
<mibofra> ryno, non ti fungerebbe lo stesso
<chua_> ora conlo schermo sono a posto
<mibofra> neanche lilo
<chua_> come faccio oa a metter ubuntu al fianco di windows?
<cristian_c> chua_,    1280x800       60.1*+
<ryno> ecco.......io pensavo senza hard disk,semplicemente inserire pennetta e partire con ubuntu......una s..a
<cristian_c> chua_, 1280x800 è buona
<chua_> ora funziona, ho risolto con fn+f4
<cristian_c> chua_, magari devi cambiare la frequenza
<cristian_c> chua_, lol
<chua_> nono è a posto
<cristian_c> chua_, apri la dash
<mibofra> ryno, quella è la live
<chua_> è quella ocn il simbolo di ubuntu?
<mibofra> ryno, puoi fare una live con due partizioni
<chua_> ok, poi?
<ryno> ok,la live,,,ho provato e riprovato...ma persistente non la faaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mibofra> una ci metti i dati da conservare ad ogni riavvio
<mibofra> :)
<ryno> ho provato unetbooting...creatore dischi
<ryno> non c'e' verso,al riavvio perdo tutto
<ryno> ho sbaglio partizionando
<ryno> s'ha provare?
<mibofra> 1) o la seconda partizione non la fai o
<ryno> in diretta
<chua_> sono nlla dash, ora? cristian_c
<mibofra> 2) salvi in home xD
<ryno> 5 minuti via
<cristian_c> chua_, gparted
<mibofra> ryno, ok
<cristian_c> lol
<ryno> ah questa non la sapevo
<ryno> salvo in home
<ryno> aspetta che provo
<chua_> ok ora si apre
<enzotib> inform, che pm?
<ryno> ora pero' aspetta apro gparted,,via proviamo vai
<chua_> ok, ora?
<cristian_c> chua_, posta schermata di partedf
<cristian_c> *gparted
<chua_> ok
<mibofra> ryno, appunto se salvi in home perdi tutto
<mibofra> ryno, a meno che non gli fai fare una partizione separata
<mibofra> la monti e ci metti tutto dentro :)
<ryno> eh no..allora facciamo le due partizioni e speriamo bene
<mibofra> o più smachiniosamente
<mibofra> fai una partizione
<mibofra> si modifica la lice
<mibofra> *live
<mibofra> la monta come home
<mibofra> e tanti saluti :))
<ryno> ti posto la schermata della pennetta con gparted.....dai dimmi tu quella sicura...
<cristian_c> mibofra, 'smachioniosamente' non esiste come parola :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, ma mi piace :D
<mibofra> :P
<cristian_c> lol
<chua_> lol
<mibofra> ryno, ok
<ryno> come si inseriscono le schermate?
<cristian_c> chua_, postata la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image | ryno
<ubot-it> ryno: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chua_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/vcqz.jpg/
<chua_> ecco
<ryno> http://imagebin.org/263675
<cristian_c> chua_, hai qualche problema
<chua_> D:
<ryno> vai dimmi i passaggi se puoi....e vediamo....
<cristian_c> chua_, innanzitutto hai la prima partizione segnata
<chua_> ho notato
<cristian_c> chua_, poi ci sono dei buchi
<cristian_c> gli unallocated
<chua_> ok, poi'
<chua_> ?*
<cristian_c> chua_, dove si trova windows?
<cristian_c> su sda1?
<chua_> come dove si trova? D:
<chua_> credo sdi si
<chua_> di*
<cristian_c> chua_, quale di questi è windows?
<cristian_c> chua_, e su sda3?
<chua_> non soo
<ryno> arrivata la schermata?
<mibofra> ryno, la formatti tutta e quando usi unetbootin gli dici in basso quanto lasciare per la partizione secondaria permanente
<chua_>  D:
<cristian_c> *sda2
<mibofra> in MB
<ryno> ok
<chua_> non so D:
<mibofra> 1GB = 1024 MB
<ryno> da gparted smonto e ed elimino'
<cristian_c> chua_, dovresti vedere un po' cosa sono
<ryno> ?
<chua_> quindi? D:
<mibofra> ryno, si
<ryno> ok.....
<mibofra> elimini le varie partizioni
<chua__> scusa cristan, si è chiuso firefox
<chua__> cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> chua_devi controllare le partizioni, ma sopratutto sda1
<cristian_c> chua_avrai fatto qualche casino precedentemente
<chua__> e quindi in pratico cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> con le partizioni
<cristian_c> io non so cosa contengono
<cristian_c> lo sai tu
<cristian_c> chua_prova a vedere cos'è quel pallino rosso in sda1
<ryno> http://imagebin.org/263676    ora mi dice non c'e' nulla alloccato...lascio cosi' e apro unetbooting?
<chua__> probabile ma dato che questo pc non è mio, ma mi dato appunto perchè non va lo schermo non conosco le partizioni,... D.
<cristian_c> chua_se non è tuo, perché fai un'operazione del genere?
<chua__> perchè me l'hanno dato appunto perche non va lo schermo
<cristian_c> chua_eh, ma cosa c'entra ubuntu?
<chua__> windows è troppo lento
<cristian_c> chua_quindi quel problema dello schermo anche su windows?
<cristian_c> chua__, ma cosa devi fare?
<ryno> mibofra........lascio cosi'?scusa......
<chua__> devo far si che ubuntu sia al fianco di windows
<ryno> magari avvio subito unetbooting
<chua__> prima hai visto nello screen che mi dice solo sostituisi o altro
<mibofra> ryno, sorry pingami prima la prossima volta :)
<mibofra> esatto ryno
<mibofra> applica le modifiche
<ryno> scusa....hahaha come si pinga.....sisi applicato....ora unloccated....
<cristian_c> chua__, ho capito, ma perché?
<chua__> perchè voglio ubuntu.... è così dfficile O.o
<cristian_c> chua__, ma il pc non è tuo
<cristian_c> XD
<chua__> ora lo è
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ahhh
<mibofra> ryno, basta che digiti il mio nick xD
<chua__> mii lo hanno regalato perchè lo schermo nno va
<chua__> me*
<cristian_c> chua__, ma se è rotto lo schermo non ti conviene
<cristian_c> lo fai aggiustare
<chua__> uso la tv, è sempre collegato ormai
<ryno> mibofra,ah scusa ok....
<cristian_c> chua__, comunque, non so se è rotto lo schermo, per le partizioni, devi accedere a win  e capire cosa c'è dentro
<ryno> mibofra,ma gparted dice non alloccato vado tranquillo o devo partizionare
<mibofra> ryno, ma di che ti scusi :P
<cristian_c> chua__, è xp?
<chua__> si
<mibofra> ryno, vai tranquillo :)
<ryno> che sono alle prime armi...
<cristian_c> chua__, hai il disco di xp?
<ryno> magari uno ha daffare altro
<chua__> probabile....
<cristian_c> ?
<ryno> e ti riempio di domande
<ryno> vabbe
<chua__> non il suo ma cce l'ho
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chua__, comunque, io braserei tutto
<ryno> mibofra,cmq non partiziono allora?
<cristian_c> chua__, tanto puoi reinstallare
<chua__> e i file nel pc? D:
<cristian_c> chua__, ah
<mibofra> ryno, apri unetbootin
<cristian_c> chua__, ma i file sono i tuoi?
<chua__> alcuni si
<cristian_c> chua__, in quale partizioni stanno i tuoi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> chua__, io vedo anche una partizione fat
<ryno> mibofra,fatto ma non vede nessun usb
<mibofra> ryno, bene
<chua__> quindi?
<cristian_c> non è chiarissimo, dovresti accedere a xp e vedere cosa contengono le partizione
<cristian_c> *i
<cristian_c> che tipo
<ryno> mibofra,ah
<mibofra> ryno, ora con gparted fai due partizioni
<cristian_c> chua__, sai cosa c'è in fat?
<cristian_c> la sda2
<chua__> no
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> ryno, oppure solo una
<ryno> mibofra,clicco di destro e ???
<chua__> a meno che non si il cd di ubunti
<cristian_c> chua__, in qale di quelle stanno i tuoi file?
<mibofra> l'altra la fa uneboot
<chua__> ubuntu*
<ryno> mibofra,dimmi tu la meglio
<chua__> boo D:
<cristian_c> chua__, sempre in live puoi vederli però, eh
<cristian_c> chua__, controlla
<mibofra> ryno, clicca tasto destro nuova partizione o simili
<chua__> controllo
<ryno> mibofra,NUOVA......
<mibofra> tipo
<mibofra> ext4
<cristian_c> chua__, puoi farlo direttamente in live
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> applica modifiche
<ryno> mibofra,http://imagebin.org/263677
<ryno> mibofra,metto solo ext4?
<ryno> e applico?
<mibofra> spazio libero prima non lo toccare
<mibofra> filesystem ext4
<mibofra> si e aggiungi
<ryno> ok
<chua__> non riesco a vedere
<chua__> non mi apre ''devices''
<cristian_c> chua__, cioè?
<ryno> mibofra,io mettevo ext2...mha....
<cristian_c> chua__, devices?
<chua__> sono in home
<ryno> mibofra,sta lavorando........
<chua__> sull sinistra c'è devices, sotto computer e sotto network
<mibofra> ok
<cristian_c> chua__, posta
<ryno> mibofra,fatto
<chua__> ok
<ryno> mibofra,unetbooting non mi vede neancora la usb
<ryno> devo smontare prima?
<mibofra> ryno, devi montarla
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<mibofra> *comando per terminale
<ryno> mibofra,dimmi il comando,ci sono
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ryno> mibofra,grande..asp
<chua__> ho dei problemi ma ora carico
<ryno> mibofra,sembra ok,montato....ok unetbooting la vede...do l'avvio,prima metto il massimo per la persistenza ,ok?
<ryno> mibofra,9999...ok?
<mibofra> ryno, si però uneboot non può fare nulla se non la smonti xD
<mibofra> senza chiudere unebootin ora dai
<chua__> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/dmy3.jpg/
<mibofra> da terminale
<ryno> ah ecco,da gparted la smonto
<chua__> cristian ecco qui
<mibofra> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ryno> ah da terminale.....ok
<ryno> mibofra,unetbooting e' sempre aperto,adesso che ho smontato continuo con unetbooting o riavvio unetbooting?
<mibofra> continui mettendo lo spazio peristente
<chua__> cristian?
<mibofra> *persistente
<ryno> mibofra,fatto...99999 kb
<mibofra> ryno, dimmi quanti GB vuoi
<cristian_c> chua__, che problema hai con ARCHIVIO?
<mibofra> ti faccio la conversione :)
<ryno> il massimo su 28
<chua__> nessuno dei tre se ci clicco sopra si apre
<cristian_c> chua__, ottieni errore?
<ryno> mibofra,il programma piu' di 9999 mb non mi da
<chua__> nono, proprio con il doppio click non si apre
<chua__> nemmeno destro-open
<mibofra> ryno, lo so
<mibofra> e quello deve fare
<ryno> ok.....basta che salva le modifiche del sistema.....magari metto poi affiancata un altra penna
<ryno> mibofra,allora vado.....
<mibofra> si
<chua__> cristian
<cristian_c> chua__, sinistro
<cristian_c> chua__, con clic singolo cosa esce a destra?
<chua__> niente
<ryno> mibofra,guarda qua...http://imagebin.org/263678   l'avevo montata e poi smontata sempre da terminale...ora va rimontata?
<cristian_c> chua__, vai in /media
<chua__> forse dovrei montarle?
<cristian_c> chua__, vai in /media
<chua__> se rimango sopra per un po' mi esce
<cristian_c> ahhh
<chua__> mount and open archivio
<cristian_c> ?
<ryno> mibofra,la tolgo e la rimetto?
<chua__> se ci rimango sopra per un po
<mibofra> ryno, no sep
<mibofra> *spe
<ryno> mibofra,ok
<chua__> e se faccio destro  l'ultima voce è mount
<cristian_c> chua__, non capisco cosa stai dicendo
<cristian_c> chua__, montalo
<chua__> non succede niente :(
<cristian_c> chua__, vai in /media
<mibofra> si ryno senza chiudere uneboot dai sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<chua__> nel dash?
<cristian_c> no
<chua__> dove
<mibofra> e poi fai proseguire uneboot
<chua__> ?
<cristian_c> chua__, sempre in nautilus
<cristian_c> File system
<chua__> ok
<chua__> c'è una cartella: cdrom
<ryno> mibofra,fatto e partito,speriamo bene....
<cristian_c> chua__, in /media
<ryno> e grazie per ora,appena finito se tutto ok,spengo e riavvio nel pc senza hard disk
<chua__> non c'è 7media
<cristian_c> lol
<chua__> solo media
<cristian_c> sì che c'è
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> aprilo
<chua__> c'è dentro una cartella: cdrom
<cristian_c> allora non ha montato
<cristian_c> chua__, mount -a
<chua__> e nel dash'
<chua__> ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<chua__> mount: only root can do that
<cristian_c> chua__, sudo mount -a
<chua__> devo scrivere sudo mount -a
<chua__> ?
<chua__> ?
<chua__> non accade nulla
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> chua__, controlla
<cristian_c> ti do il comando
<chua__> ok
<cristian_c> chua__, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<ubuntu89> salve a tutti e buonasera
<chua__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<chua__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852885/
<chua__> cristian
<ubuntu89> volevo chiedere se esiste una versione di ubuntu ke puo entrare su un cd 700 mega e dove scaricarla
<ryno> mibofra,senti ma al riavvio dall interfaccia scelgo live e default?
<ryno> scusa,o default
<mibofra> ryno, default
<chua__> cristian?
<ryno> ok
<cristian_c> chua__, scusa
<cristian_c> chua__, mkdir /media/disk
<chua__> cannot create directory
<cristian_c> ubuntu89, tutte dvd
<cristian_c> ubuntu89, tranne lubuntu
<cristian_c> ubuntu89, ma io ho un'idea migliore
<chua__> non è ch sia perchè siamo nel liv?
<chua__> live*
<cristian_c> chua__, no
<cristian_c> non cfredo
<chua__> permission denied
<chua__> mi dice
<cristian_c> chua__, sudo mkdir /media/disk
<ubuntu89> e se me la puoi dire scusa
<chua__> non accade nulla
<chua__> ora posto
<chua__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852905/
<chua__> cristian?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<chua__> ?
<cristian_c> chua__, ora provaa rimontare
<chua__> uno qualunque dei 3?
<chua__> ha funzonato
<chua__> sono in archivio
<ryno> mibofra,siamo al 50% della persistenza....mi e' venuta in mente una domanda.quando sono sul desktop e creo che ne so',un documento,lo posso lasciare sul desktop e mi rimane salvato oppure devo metterlo in un altra cartella,cmq trovero' un alro disco sulla chiavetta e quindi devo salvare la'?
<cristian_c> chua__, ohhhhhh
<cristian_c> chua__, sono lìi tuoi file?
<cristian_c> *lì
<mibofra> ryno, meglio che metti nell'altro disco che trovi :)
<chua__> sono sul desktop ma non li vedo
<chua__> comunque, senza fare tutti ste robe
<mibofra> ryno, ma puoi fare un tentativo :)
<mibofra> a lasciare sul desktop qualcosa
<chua__> per quale motivo non posso installare ubuntu al fianco di windows?
<ryno> infatti come facevo l'altra volta senza mai salvasi nulla....ok.....importante che si salvi..che ne so...le password su firefox,i temi,le impostazioni......quelli speriamo di si
<mibofra> ryno, penso di no, ma puoi fartene sempre una copia e ripristinarti il tutto
<chua__> cristian perchè non posso installare ubuntu al fianco di windows?
<mibofra> ryno, i dati come dati li salva
<mibofra> ryno, ma provare non costa nulla
<mibofra> prova :)
<ryno> mibofra,eh gia'....e' una settimana che provo...diciamo sinceramente che qualche passaggio con te e' nuovo,spero che diventi persistente e possa usarlo sul pc senza hard disk
<ryno> mibofra,addirittura su un forum c'era un tizio che diceva cha all avio si doveva togliere tutto cio' che fosse usb,lasciare solo la chiavetta,e sembrava funzionare....ma poi niente da fare
<ryno> mibofra,spero di non finire a win8
<chua__> cristian??
<ryno> ubuntu mi piaceva tanto,tutto a portata di mano,tutto per tutto,essun drive strano,antivirus,firewall
<cristian_c> chua__, hai qualcosa nelle partizioni
<cristian_c> chua__, i tuoi file dove sono?
<chua__> ma io non voglio formattare
<cristian_c> chua__, ma hai roba anche non tua
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> ryno, no che win 8 lol
<chua__> si ma non voglio formattare, voglio sapere perch'è non posso installarlo al fianco di win
<ryno> mibofra,windows to go---USB
<mibofra> non ci arriverai :D
<cristian_c> chua__, te l'ho detto, vedi cosa ha la partizione con il pallino rosso
<cristian_c> perché ha il pallino rosso
<chua__> ora ti dico
<cristian_c> chua__, comunque mi sembra partizionato in modo strano
<cristian_c> chua__, di solito non è così
<chua__> ora è cambiato
<chua__> faccio screen
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> cos'è cambiato?
<chua__> non c0è il pallino
<chua__> e su sda1-2-3 c'è una chiave
<cristian_c> allora prova a creare una partizione per ubuntu
<cristian_c> una estesa
<chua__> fammi da guida
<cristian_c> chua__, ti ho linakto il wiki
<cristian_c> *linkato
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<chua__> ma non ci capisco ninete D:
<chua__> se me la puoi rilinkare che mi sono sloggato x sbaglio prima
<cristian_c> chua__, quando acquisti un elettrodomestico, lo leggi il libretto di istruzioni
<cristian_c> ?
<chua__> almeno provo
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<chua__> la guida della partizioni
<chua__> ok
<chua__> grazie
<cristian_c> io il libretto delel istruzioni lo leggo
<cristian_c> non cpaisco perché non dovrei fare la stessa cosa con l'informatica
<chua__> scusa se non mi era mai successa sta roba ... D:
<cristian_c> chua__, neanche a me è mai successa
<cristian_c> :P
<chua__> :(
<chua__> non ce la faccio...
<chua__> cosa si può fare nella live di ubuntu?
<chua__> posso installare ubunu all'interno di windows?
<chua__> ubuntu*
<chua__> così da farlo partire come un app normale?
<ciao> scusate ho bisogno di una indicazione al volo urgente (devo partire) per installare ubuntu su uefi
<cristian_c> chua__, non è una buona idea
<ciao> in particolare: il notebook ha gia' una partizione uefi, ma non riesco a scriverla.
<cristian_c> chua__, che cosa non riesci a fare?
<ciao> devo forse creare una nuova partizione efi (/boot/efi)? E come dire al sistema a quale fare riferimento?
<ciao> pls help
<cristian_c> ciao, magatri hai tutte e quattro le primarie occupate
<ryno> mibofra,sto digitando dalla pennina,NON MI HA SALVATO IL DOCUMENTO SUL DESKTOP,NON MI HA SALVATO IL TEMA CHE AVEVO CAMBIATO.....MA PERCHE'?????HO SULLA PENNA UBUNTU 12.04
<mibofra> ryno, te l'ho detto probabile che non lo faceva, se devi salvare dati usa l'altra partizione
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | ryno
<ubot-it> ryno: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<mibofra> per le impostazioni te le copi e le rimetti
<mibofra> ryno, di base è una live
<mibofra> ryno, ma è l'unico modo per farlo partire
<ryno> mibofra,si lo so,scusate,era solo per sottolineare..
<mibofra> ryno, poi devi purtroppo andare sull'hd
<ryno> mibofra,ok per i file da me creati,ma le impostazioni????
<ryno> ah ok...letto dopo
<cristian_c> secondo me, 32 GB sono sprecati per una live
<ryno> dove la trovo l'altra partizione'
<cristian_c> +persistente
<mibofra> cristian_c, beh se questa pennetta aveva questa mantiene
<ryno> mibofra,l ltra partizione come la apro
<mibofra> ryno, apri gparted dalla live così son sicuro di cosa dirti
<cristian_c> io avrei installato sulla pendrive, è abbastanza capiente
<mibofra> e mi fai al solito lo screen
<mibofra> cristian_c, ancora lol
<ryno> veramente ne ho altre...in effetti faro' come dite voi ne usero' una da 12
<mibofra> cristian_c, non lo puoi fare xD
<cristian_c> mibofra, io l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, è il bios che non boota :P
<cristian_c> ah
<mibofra> BI :P
<cristian_c> mibofra, io l'ho fatto su un pc vecchissimo
<ryno> ma io ho bootato
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, :P io ho un parco pc senza hd
<mibofra> ma bootano in lan :P
<ryno> ed avevo installlato su pendrive!!!!no live!!
<mibofra> ryno, al limite potresti
<mibofra> installare sulla pennetta
<mibofra> ryno, ma ti server un cd per boot
<mibofra> *boottare
<mibofra> morale se non hai dove mettere il cd poi non puoi farla partire
<ryno> il cd della 12.04 iso ce l'ho
<ryno> ho istallato dali
<mibofra> cristian_c, si non sono tutti i pc che boottano da pennetta installata
<ryno> mannaggiaaaaaaaaaa
<mibofra> ryno, per me possiamo provare anche con il cd per il boot
<mibofra> ryno, nel tuo caso pero sai una cosa :D ?
<ryno> cmq una volta boottato dal cd,,,uso la penneta?
<mibofra> penserei ad un sistema in cloud
<mibofra> ryno, si certo
<mibofra> se tutto va bene si XD
<mibofra> ryno, comunque dicevo nel tuo caso io userei una distro in cloud
<mibofra> ti serve solo una connessione di rete con accesso ad internet
<cristian_c> mibofra, tu suggerisci soluzioni esotiche
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> da nerd
<ryno> guarda adesso nn ho punta voglia,mi sono proprio deluso
<mibofra> cristian_c, :P invece è molto semplice :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, io sono il nerd che boota dai suoi server :P
<mibofra> configurati a casa per fare tutta sta menga xD
<ryno> so che e' cosi',,pero'...........cmq grazie a tutti....ora ti mando la schermata..almeno salvo qualcosa
<cristian_c> ryno, è molto strao quello che ti è successo, non me lo so spiegare perché non riuscivi ad accedere al bios
<mibofra> ryno, ok comunque guada io ti segnalerei una cosa, puoi stare 5 sec ?
<ryno> infatti,,,,ok
<cristian_c> ryno, ma perché non puoi montare un hard disk su quel pc?
<ryno> sono senza cavo,senza hd
<ryno> e poi quando mi impunto,visto che in rete tutti dicono che si puo' fare
<cristian_c> ryno, io l'ho fatto
<ryno> ho capito che l'hai fatto......ma tu mi hai rimandato da mibofra
<mibofra> ryno, poi se vuoi fare cose estreme si può tentare una modifica al boot/efi/uefi...
<ryno> che mi ha aiutato un sacco
<cristian_c> ryno, eh, ma non pensavo ti conisgliasse la live eprsistente
<cristian_c> *persistente
<cristian_c> *consigliasse
<ryno> bhe io avevo gia instalalto da dvd
<ryno> sulla pennetta
<ryno> e lo avevo detto che nn partiva nemmeno  il bios
<cristian_c> infatti è quella la stranezza
<ryno> cmq consigliatemi la miglior cosa
<ryno> a sto punto
<cristian_c> ma sei sicuro di aver fatto in tempo?
<ryno> davvero strano si
<ryno> fatto in tempo?
<mibofra> ryno, ti volevo segnalare questo : http://www.jolicloud.com/ joli OS
<cristian_c> magari va aperto immediatamente al boot
<mibofra> ryno, oppure se ai un altro pc metti ubuntu server per il boot da lan
<mibofra> compri un cavo da 5 euro
<ryno> al boot,all avvio pigio esc per scegliere....si blocca
<cristian_c> ryno, sì, il bios va apert suvito sopo il logo
<mibofra> e via
<cristian_c> *aperto subito
<mibofra> fail il boot da lan
<cristian_c> ma non ha cavo
<mibofra> ryno, link preciso per il joli os http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios
<ryno> allora nel bios ho la password
<mibofra> cristian_c, lo compra :P
<ryno> nn mi fa nemmeno il controllo della passw,si blocca prima
<mibofra> cristian_c, allora non leggi lol
<ryno> humm interessante
<ryno> ci studio
<mibofra> ryno, (joli os) in pratica bootti da dispositivo esterno e poi il sistema continua da cloud, e mantiene impostazioni dati e tutto
<mibofra> è un SO linux pure lui
<cristian_c> mibofra, secondo me, non faceva a tempo
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma si risolve con il mitico pause/interr
<mibofra> ryno, se vuoi prima provarlo in browser http://drive.jolicloud.com/welcome
<ryno> mibofra,me lo linko...ok...
<mibofra> cristian_c, cosa si risolve?
<ryno> mitico pause?
<ryno> spiegati
<ryno> e' un tasto da pigiare?
<cristian_c> mibofra, servono i riflessi per entrar enel bios
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> è un tasto poco usato della tastiera
<cristian_c> si usava quando c'era il dos
<ryno> dimmi dimmi
<cristian_c> non c'è molto da dire, lo premi e si blocca la schermata
<cristian_c> lo ripremi e si sblocca
<mibofra> cristian_c, lo so, altro che riflessi su alcuni pc xD
<ryno> qual e' il tasto scusa
<cristian_c> vicino a ins/stamp
<cristian_c> poi c'è bloc/scorr
<ryno> tasto canc?
<cristian_c> che serve a bloccare il flusso di output
<ryno> blocc scor,num
<ryno> ok
<cristian_c> sempre una roba di dos
<ryno> pausa,interr
<cristian_c> esato
<ryno> ok
<ryno> allora provo
<ryno> posso provare anche ora
<cristian_c> ryno, ma qual è il tato per entrare nel bios?
<ryno> o devo reinstalalre da dvd
<cristian_c> ryno, ma qual è il tato per entrare nel bios?
<ryno> installare pero'
<ryno> allora......esc
<mibofra> cristian_c, canc sui fissi f2 sui portatili in alcuni casi esc
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<ryno> o per il bbot f9
<cristian_c> mibofra, cambia da pc a pc
<ryno> sempre fatto cosi'
<mibofra> cristian_c, generalmente
<cristian_c> ryno, allora esc immediatamene
<ryno> anzi adesso che nn si blocca niulla se faccio f9,mi vede la penna
<mibofra> cristian_c, ho incontrato solo due pc che mi fanno partire il bios da esc
<cristian_c> appena appare il logo
<cristian_c> e allora!
<ryno> e vado a bios o f9 al boot
<ryno> si ma adesso nn c'e' l'installazioneeeeeeeeee
<ryno> adesso sulla penna c'e' live
<ryno> e nn si blocca nulla
<ryno> c'e' la live ma nemmeno la persistenza ma com e' sta cosa
<cristian_c> ryno, quando il sistema è installato, non serve f9 per il boot
<cristian_c> f9 serve solo per bootare la live
<ryno> ma almeno la persistenza si poteva sistemare???nemmeno quella
<ryno> ok
<cristian_c> sono contrario alla persistenza
<ryno> ma una volta installato
<cristian_c> lui boota da solo
<mibofra> cristian_c, allora su alcuni pc ho impostato il dispositivo usb come hd ma ti assicuro che non lo legge una volta installato
<ryno> alla partenza si blocca con la penneta inserita
<mibofra> anche con grub sopra il dispositivo
<mibofra> è una rogna
<cristian_c> ryno, però usb dev'essere al primo posto
<ryno> si
<cristian_c> mibofra, infatti hai sbagliato
<ryno> usb network...no giusto?
<cristian_c> non è hdd usb
<mibofra> cristian_c, è inutile che ci tenti :P
<cristian_c> mibofra, perché hai sbagliato tu
<mibofra> cristian_c, eh no :P
<cristian_c> sì
<mibofra> su altri pc funge :P
<mibofra> tiè :P
<cristian_c> mibofra, dipende da cos'hai impostato nel bios come ordine
<cristian_c> non hdd usb
<mibofra> cristian_c, la chiavetta :P
<cristian_c> ma usb key
<ryno> esatto usnb key
<ryno> usb key
<cristian_c> dev'essere al primo posto della lista
<mibofra> cristian_c, ora come ora si ci mette pure uefi .-.
<ryno> da dvd
<cristian_c> ryno, hai uefi?
<ryno> sarebbe uefi?
<ryno> via allora devo reinstalalre tutto
<cristian_c> ryno, comunque, al primo posto usb key, poi dvd, poi hdd
<mibofra> ryno, il bios grafico per intenderci
<ryno> sisi
<cristian_c> ryno, diciamo che con la live ci puoi far epoco
<ryno> il mio pc e' nato con vista
<cristian_c> ryno, anche il mio era nato con vista
<cristian_c> ma ho bootato lo stesso
<ryno> quindi recente
<cristian_c> no
<ryno> il mio e' grafico
<cristian_c> vista è di anni fa
<ryno> ok
<mibofra> cristian_c, se è uefi ci sono pc che anche con i salti mortali manco la live andava da usb
<mibofra> figurati installato
<cristian_c> mibofra, infatti parlo di pc non uefi
<ryno> ecco il colpo del ko
<mibofra> cristian_c, si ma se dice di aver uefi
<cristian_c> uefi è stato introdotto soltanto da seven in poi
<ryno> il bios mi fa andare tra sistema
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma lui aveva vista
<ryno> esatto avevo vista,puo' darsi che sbagli
<mibofra> cristian_c, ci sono pc con vista e uefi :P
<ryno> il mio e' nato con vista
<cristian_c> mibofra, quali?
<mibofra> cristian_c, ed anche efi
<cristian_c> mibofra, quali?
<mibofra> il meccanismo è lo stesso .-.
<mibofra> cristian_c, es i primi eeebox già lo montavano
<cristian_c> mibofra, non mi stai dicendo quali
<mibofra> alcuni hp
<mibofra> e acer
<cristian_c> mah
<ryno> dove posto il mio bios,vi do l'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | ryno
<ubot-it> ryno: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> ryno, fagli una bella foto :P
<mibofra> fagli dire cheese lol
<cristian_c> ryno, comunque, c'è anche il comando da terminale
<cristian_c> sudo dmidecode
<ryno> http://imagebin.org/263680
<mibofra> cristian_c, poi ho sperimentato con quel tool per flashiare le schede madri
<enzotib> flaschiare?
<mibofra> *flashare
<mibofra> enzotib, e da dove spunti :P
<mibofra> ?
<enzotib> sono come il grande fratello, ti osservo
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> enzotib, ma parla :P
<ryno> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5853092/
<mibofra> ryno, no è bios
<mibofra> ne efi ne uefi
<ryno> di piu' nn posso
<ryno> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<ryno> no uefi,no parti
<mibofra> lol
<ryno> troppa confusione mi sa
<ryno> state leggendo?
<cristian_c> ryno, è un phonexi award bios
<cristian_c> classico bios
<mibofra> cristian_c, arrivato dopo mille anni lol
<ryno> menomale
 * cristian_c 1 mibofra 0
<mibofra> <ryno> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5853092/
<mibofra> <mibofra> ryno, no è bios
<mibofra> <mibofra> ne efi ne uefi
<mibofra> mibofra 1000000000 cristan_c -inf :P
<ryno> che si fa^^^
<mibofra> ryno, se vuoi seguire a cristian_c nel caso di dico tutte le mie proposte :D
<mibofra> dai gli lascio un po di spazio :P
<ryno> vediamo
<ryno> un oretta ce l'ho
<mibofra> spetta lo pingo
<mibofra> !ping | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: pong
<mibofra> :D
<ryno> sa' attira a sorte?
<mibofra> lol spetta xD
<cristian_c> ryno, secondo me devi modificar eil boot order
<cristian_c> infatti anche a me non fungeva
<ryno> adesso nn lo vedo come' si puo vedere da terminale?e se si,,,come lo cambio,cioe' a chi do' la precedenza?
<cristian_c> ryno, ma non eri nel bios?
<cristian_c> ryno, c'è una classifica
<ryno> nooooooooooo,me lo sono preso da google....
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma è l tuo?
<ryno> si
<ryno> e poi da terminale abbiamo dato il comando
<ryno> e cmq mi piacerebbe sapere anche perche dopo la procedura la penna nn e' persistente.......
<ryno> cioe'...qua nn c'e' nulla di sicuro
<mibofra> ryno, se alla fine riuscite ad installare ed avviare allora è persistente
<mibofra> ma dubito che riesca ad avviare...
<ryno> ecco
<ryno> ma se io adesso in qualche modo prova a fare una partizione nuova per salvare i dati,sulla penna,c'e' la possibilita'?
<ryno> in fat32
<cristian_c> ryno, ripeto: secondo me va cambiato l'ordine di boot
<cristian_c> ryno, hia già domandato sul forum?
<ryno> nono....allora faccio cosi'...da dvd reinstallo su penna,nel pc senza hd,cambio l'ordine e poi vediamo...ma ............
<ryno> ragazzi vi saluto,e un grazie davvero per l aiuto
<ryno> vi faccio sapere,ok?
<cristian_c> va cambiato prima l'ordine
<ryno> ok,,,cambio prima
<ryno> mibofra,grazie di tutto............
<cristian_c> ok
<ryno> cristian_c,grazie anche a te di tutto....ci sentiamo,vado a provare
<cristian_c> ciao
<Delfino1983> Ragazzi come installo installo linux dopo windows
<enzotib> !installazione | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<carnicellamauroa> SLAVE
<carnicellamauroa> SALVE
<carnicellamauroa> MI SERVE AIUTO
<carnicellamauroa> NO VEDO I VIDEO SU FIREFOX
<carnicellamauroa> MI DICE AGIORNARE PLUG IN
<carnicellamauroa> MI MANDA A FLASH PLAYER
<carnicellamauroa> Y ME SEGNALA per avviare il download di aprire una aplicazione
<carnicellamauroa> pe favore sapete cosa posso fare
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | carnicellamauroa
<ubot-it> carnicellamauroa: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<carnicellamauroa> wey delfino curioso ti prego aiutami
<enzotib> !tizio | carnicellamauroa
<ubot-it> carnicellamauroa: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<enzotib> !flash | carnicellamauroa
<ubot-it> carnicellamauroa: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<carnicellamauroa> grazie
<carnicellamauroa> grazie di nuovo a presto bye bye perdonate il disturbo
<giovanni_68> Qualcuno mi può consigliare un ricevitore usb per la tv digitale?
<Delfino1983> Volevo ringrazie il gruppo di supporto di ubuntu ho risolto l'installazione di linux ubuntu in dualboot :)
<cri> olaz
<Barrnet> giorno.
<Barrnet> Ho un problema con l'interfaccia xfce4: il puntatore è diventato una sorta di "+" composto da frecce nere
<Barrnet> e non posso interagire con nessuna finestra
<Barrnet> come posso risolvere senza riavviare il pc? è un server >.<
<Barrnet> inoltre ho alcuni programmi aperti che se chiusi malamente, come con un riavvio, si sminchiano alla grande
<esulu_> we
<Barrnet> mmm
<Barrnet> vabbé, ho killato vnc
<Barrnet> e l'ho riaperto da ssh xD
<ruvido56> ....
<AndroUser> Salve
<AndroUser> Per aggiornare Ubuntu dalla 12.10 alla 13.04 posso mettere il cd e poi formattare solo la root e lasciare cosi la home?
<micheleantonelli> ciao ragazzi
<micheleantonelli> volevo aggiornare ubuntu dalla 12.10 alla 13.04
<micheleantonelli> ho messo la pennetta e ho formattato la root con la 13.04 mentre ho lasciato la stessa home
<micheleantonelli> va bene??
<micheleantonelli> non l'ho formattata la home
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: ma sei lo stesso che ha fatto la stessa domanda su facebook?
<mapreri> lol
<micheleantonelli> ehehe sisi
<micheleantonelli> ma per motivi di privacy ho cambiato nome
<mapreri> alle 13:38 è l'email
<mapreri> sìsì :)
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: beh, qui puoi usare un qualsiasi nickname :)
<micheleantonelli> già ;)
<micheleantonelli> comunque l'hai letta?
<micheleantonelli> va bene?
<micheleantonelli> ok ho ricevuto già una risposta vedo
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: comunque: i programmi, generalmente, sono fatti in modo da modificare le configurazioni in modo da adattarle a nuove verisoni
<micheleantonelli> ah ok
<micheleantonelli> grazie
<micheleantonelli> ho finito l'installazione
<micheleantonelli> speriamo bene
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: spesso il contrario da qualche problema (se non adirittura blocca il programma, come con chromium, che dice che le impostazioni sono recenti e si rifiuta di avviarsi)
<micheleantonelli> quindi come è una pratica che si fa??
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: io lo faccio e non ho problemi. Anzi, ti dirò, vado oltre, condivido la home tra più sistemi :)
<micheleantonelli> ah grazie
<micheleantonelli> ma se per esempio
<mapreri> l'unica cosa, le impostazioni gtk con debian vanno in conflitto con quelle di ubuntu, ma a parte questo nulla di speciale, quindi, vai tranquillo :)
<micheleantonelli> io avevo le icone a quadrati
<micheleantonelli> non ricordo il nome
<micheleantonelli> ora non avrà problemi visto che non le ritrova??
<mapreri> definisci quelle icone a quadrati
<mapreri> è un tema che avevi installato?
<micheleantonelli> si un tema
<micheleantonelli> un tema con icone  quadrate
<micheleantonelli> adesso si sta avviando.. vediamo come si comporterà
<micheleantonelli> mi appare una scritta kvm disabled all'avvio
<micheleantonelli> che significa??
<mapreri> se ha problemi vai nelle impostazioni (ora non ricordo come su xfce, è un annetto che non lo uso...), e imposta un altro tema, dovrebbe andare in fallback con robe brutte
<micheleantonelli> ah ok
<micheleantonelli> cosa sarebbe fallback=?
<micheleantonelli> ecco ha ritrovato tutto
<micheleantonelli> fantastico
<mapreri> per kvm ti chiedo una cosa appena avvii
<mapreri> fallback=attiva qualcosa di riserva (detta spiccia)
<micheleantonelli> ok.. tornando a kvm allora?^
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: mi dici che dice `lsmod|grep kvm` ?
<micheleantonelli> adesso ho spento
<micheleantonelli> sto riavviando perché ho uan grafica tutta sballata
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: appunto, è per quel tema, pobabilmente
<micheleantonelli> nono
<micheleantonelli> il tema è per le icone quelle vanno bene
<micheleantonelli> invece le finestre le vede arrotolate
<mapreri> arrotolate??
<micheleantonelli> sisi quando usi l'opzione arrotoo
<micheleantonelli> *arrotola
<mapreri> l'opzione arrotola non dovrebbe semplicemente portare la finestra alla sola barra del titolo?
<mapreri> (cosa che personalmente non ho mai usato, e quindi mi sono appena accorto che non c'è su unity)
<micheleantonelli> ok entro dal pc in questione
<micheleantonelli> no ecco
<micheleantonelli> adesso che ho toccato il menu si è srotolata
<mapreri> non capisco questa cosa dell'arrotolamento-srotolamento
<micheleantonelli> no sembra risolta
<micheleantonelli> ma non mi sembra messo bene
<micheleantonelli> qualcosina non c'è
<micheleantonelli> tipo l'ora
<micheleantonelli> prima la avevo . vabbè la rimetto poco male
<micheleantonelli> torno tra un swcondo
<micheleantonelli> come mai trovo sia gestore blietotth applet, che blueman??
<micheleantonelli> è normale ci siano entrmabi?
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> ubuntu usa bluez in maniera predefinita e non blueman...
<micheleantonelli> ok sai che faccio??
<micheleantonelli> appena posso riavio in live
<mapreri> forse l'hai installato te in passato. per l'applet è normale
<micheleantonelli> e vedo sse ci sono entrmabi.. se ci sono entrambi in live è normale
<micheleantonelli> no non credo di averlo installato
<micheleantonelli> forse c'era di defualt e ora ne trova due'?
<mapreri> se ti disturba averli entrambi cavane uno
<micheleantonelli> eh si non vorrei però che tutto sia un casino
<micheleantonelli> per quanto riguarda il bluetooth io nella vecchia l'avevo disattivato all'avvio modificando il file in etc
<mapreri> ubuntu non è proprio il massimo per gli upgrade di versione, ci sono distro più brave a farlo
<micheleantonelli> devo rifarlo?
<mapreri> per disattivare un icona??
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> in xfce non so come vengano trattate le applicazioni in avvio, ma dubito che bisogni andare in etc
<mapreri> mi sa che devi andare in "Menu -> Settings -> Sessions and Startup, Application Autostart tab" e togliere l'avvio automatico all'applet, se non vuoi l'applet, altrimenti vuoi qualcos'altro
<micheleantonelli> nono io lo avevo disattivato prorio con la guida di roberto ferramosca
<mapreri> -.- lffl
<mapreri> hai un link?
<mapreri> non è che magari hai proprio disattivato il bluetooth mettendo il modulo in blacklist?
<micheleantonelli> nono
<micheleantonelli> aspè
<micheleantonelli> ho sem,re fatto coì
<micheleantonelli> http://www.lffl.org/2013/04/ubuntu-disattivare-il-modulo-bluetooth.html
<micheleantonelli> devo rifarlo perché era in root??
<mapreri> yep
<mapreri> non metti in blacklist il modulo, disattivi l'utilizzo di quello, altra via, stesso risultato
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: per il resto tutto bene?
<micheleantonelli> eh aspettiamo
<micheleantonelli> ta aggiornando
<micheleantonelli> sì sembra tutto bene
<micheleantonelli> volevo riavviare per vedere la cosa del bluetooth
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: tempo stimato? fra un po' volevo andare a letto :)
<micheleantonelli> no vai
<micheleantonelli> ci mancherebbe altro
<micheleantonelli> tranquillo
<micheleantonelli> semmai ci sentiamo domani
<micheleantonelli> o se ho robelmi lo faccio presente lì su facebook ok?
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: no, altri 5 minuti ci sto, sto a chiacchera con warp ^^
<micheleantonelli> ok, stai quanto vuoi, ma non per me ;) deheheh
<micheleantonelli> sto riavviando la live
<micheleantonelli> per vedere se anche in live era così
<mapreri> dubito con la doppia icona del bluetooth
<micheleantonelli> sì
<micheleantonelli> ancher in live i due bluetooth
<micheleantonelli> qindi non credo sia un problema
<micheleantonelli> vediamo la cosa del kvm??
<mapreri> micheleantonelli: sì, ti avevo chiesto cosa ti diceva `lsmod|grep kvm`
<micheleantonelli> lo ricopio perché è un altro pc
<micheleantonelli> kvm       376505   0
<micheleantonelli> questo dà
<mapreri> in teoria dovresti poter abilitare la virtualizzazione hardware dal bios e quindi dovrebbe sparire, altrimenti devi blacklistare il modulo, scrivendo "blacklist kvm" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-kvm.conf  (il file devi crearlo)
<mapreri> prova, io ora vado. risulterò online lo stesso, in quanto ho un bnc, ma sarò assente
<micheleantonelli> ascolta n secondo
<micheleantonelli> cos'è kvm?
<mapreri> KVM (for Kernel-based Virtual Machine) is a full virtualization solution for Linux on x86 hardware containing virtualization extensions (Intel VT or AMD-V). It consists of a loadable kernel module, kvm.ko, that provides the core virtualization infrastructure and a processor specific module, kvm-intel.ko or kvm-amd.ko. KVM also requires a modified QEMU although work is underway to get the required changes upstream.
<micheleantonelli> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-30
<akis24> giorno
<giordano> salve, ho un problema con la scheda video ati hd 5450, mi potreste aiutare?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giordano> schermo nero e compare una scitta H:74.9 KHz --- V:59.9 Hz
<ExPBoy> si ma quando?
<ExPBoy> per cortesia dicci cosa fai :)
<cristian_c> eh
<giordano> avvio ubuntu da usb per l'installazione , devo obbligatoriamente attivare l'opzione nomodeset e procedere all'installazione. terminata senza prblemi riavvia il sistema. Al riavvio compare un rettagolo rosso al centro della schermata e dice i valori di H:74.9 Khz e V:59.0 Hz.
<glpiana> ola
<ExPBoy> giordano: e che valori hai messo tu?
<giordano> io, nessuno
<ExPBoy> giordano: ma hai provato da live prima di installare?
<giordano> ricordo bene che tutte tranne Bodhi, in live non si avviano sia 32 che a 64 bit
<ExPBoy> Bodhi?
<giordano> ho provato anche altre distro oltre a quelle di ubuntu derivate. ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.
<cristian_c> giordano, che scheda video?
<giordano> maledetto a me ATI radeon 5450
<ExPBoy> giordano: questo canale è per ubuntu non per Bhodi linux
<ExPBoy> o come cavolo si chiama
<cristian_c> giordano, ah, giusto
<cristian_c> giordano, ma hd5450 o 5450
<cristian_c> ?
<giordano> si lo so io solo cercato di provare altre distro per circoscrivere il problema
<giordano> si hd scusa
<ExPBoy> si ma se non parte da live mi sa che non è linux compatibile
<cristian_c> giordano, puoi postare schermata?
<giordano> mi è difficile
<giordano> se vado sul sito della ati e scrivo il modello mi fa capire che è compatibile.
<cristian_c> giordano, perché ti è difficile?
<jester-> è un mondo difficile
<giordano> la scheda si trova su un altro desktop
<checco> ciao a tutti,,,,
<checco> per caso potete darmi due mani per una virtualizzazione con virtual box?
<checco> o sono fuori argomento qui?
<glpiana> checco, spiega che devi fare
<checco> ho un programma che funziona solo con winzozz,,, con wine nn aggiorna e nn posso utilizzarlo, quindi mi viene in mente di usare virtual box, e nn riesco a virtualizzarewindows 7 da iso,e xp da cd
<glpiana> checco, non riesci? in che senso?
<cristian_c> giordano, ok, ma qual è il problema a postare una schermata?
<checco> nel senso che creo la macchina,,, ma il boot nn me lo fa fare, le do le indicazioni preferirei che partisse con la iso,,, ma nn riesce a fare boot
<glpiana> checco, che errore ottieni?
<checco> cod 5 mi da
<checco> cmq la faccio ripartire e ti dico il codice e il messaggio glpiana
<glpiana> checco, sì, magari posta una immagine
<glpiana> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> lol
<checco> ok glpiana
<checco> glpiana:  questa e la configurazione http://postimg.org/image/o8donru0h/3c0b443b/
<checco> glpiana:  questo e l errore http://postimg.org/image/865mpc6cp/0c71b81a/
<checco> glpiana:  odio winzozz e n n voglio installarlo che mi infetta anche il mouse,,,,,se riesco cosi risolvo ,,, senno mi ubriaco
<glpiana> checco, anzitutto hai configurato la macchina virtuale per ospitare la versione di windows che cerchi di installare?
<checco> windows 7
<checco> ma penso sia solo il nome,,,lho creata per window7 e poi cambiato il nome in xp
<glpiana> checco, te lo chiedo visto che la macchina virtuale l'hai chiamata windowsxp
<checco> ok
<checco> glpiana:  :-)
<glpiana> checco, la iso di windows 7 è sulla partizione di windows del pc, corretto?
<checco> glpiana:  la iso è quella per installare windows sulla macchina,,,, io nn ho windows nel mio pc,,, la iso si trova su un altra partizione
<glpiana> checco, hai già testato altrove questa iso?
<checco> forse sbaglio,,, ma vorrei installare windows da iso sulla partizione della macchina virtuale e poi farla funzionare con virtualbox
<checco> si si la iso nn fa una piega,,,,,
<checco> solitamente uso quella iso con una usb bootabile glpiana
<glpiana> checco, non so aiutarti
<jester-> checco: spiega la usb bootabile
<checco> glpiana:  grazie comunque,,,,, resisto e poi dal dopopranzo ichinusa a raffica,,,,
<jester-> che centra la iso con il boot
<cristian_c> lol
<checco> jester-:  quella iso se la metto su un usb come la live di ubuntu da usb, riesco a fare boot da li e installo su un pc,,,normalmente si fa cosi,,o no?
<jester-> checco copiata tal quale?
<checco> no assolutamente,, uso,,,un programma tipo unebooting,,,, da ubuntu
<checco> per ubuntu comunque
<ExPBoy> quindi non è una iso
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> è un file .iso o no
<ExPBoy> ma hai masterizzato su chiavetta
<jester-> se laiso è buona e la linki a vbox funza
<glpiana> ExPBoy, jester- , ve lo riassumo: è un file iso che funziona in quanto riesce ad andare pure da chiavetta usb
<jester-> glpiana: allora non garba a vobx non essendo convenzionale, suppongo
<checco> jester... e una iso,,, che con un programma la carica e scompatta su un usb,,, e funziona
<cristian_c> na specie di dd :P
<checco> di dd di che??
<checco> da virtual box metto per far partire la iso,,, e nn va
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> checco: se vbox non la usa ci sarà un motivo
<jester-> non je piace
<ExPBoy> se hai sta benedetta iso masterizzala e vedi se poi va
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<checco> jester-:  e possibile par partire una installazione da usb con virtualbox? potrei provare cosi,,, ma nn so come si fa,, nn leggo nel boot usb,dal bios di virtualbox
<checco> jester-:  ammenoche nn ne spunti quando inserisco la usb,,,ho pensato anche che il mio lettore abbia problemi visto che nn parte neanche con un xp su cd,,,
<jester-> checco: mi sa che vbox non legge le usb prima di installare ma puoi ovviare scrivendo la iso su un dvd
<jester-> scrivendo non copiando
<checco> jester-:  ho sempre fatto boot da usb perche il mio lettore sta impazzendo,,,
<checco> un casino
<jester-> che copia la iso nella home e riprova
<checco> poi contando che nn voglio rischiare una formattazione di ubuntu per una installazione di windows,,, che mi fa sempre danni,,,,
<jester-> che centra la formattazione con vbox
<ExPBoy> ?
<checco> e ho paura di fare casini come laltra volta perdendo tempo con photorec
<checco> jester giusto provo cosi,,, la copio e la faccio partire da li vediamo se sia un problema di partizioni
<jester-> checco: è impossibile formattare la partizione del sistema da vbox
<ExPBoy> prima segate windows e poi ne avete bisogno e  fate sti casini  :)
<checco> jester-:  indendevo formatazione creata da installazione,,,,
<checco> a cazz,,,,
<jester-> checco: trolli o vaneggi
<checco> vanegio,,scusami,,,,mi fa incazzare,,, :-)
<jester-> checco: vbox non è buggato se non legge la iso il problema è la iso stessa
<jester-> quindi procuratene una nuova
<checco> jester-:  :-)
<mx352419883> ciao
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> installando la versione Zorks di linux mi ha cancellato tutte le partizioni
<nicola> e ora il pc non si riavvia più
<nicola> e possibile recuperare i dati
<Giuseppe_> ciao ragazzi
<Giuseppe_> ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi
<Giuseppe_> mi esce però l'account guest
<Giuseppe_> ho premuto ctrla alt f1
<Giuseppe_> e ho inserito login e password
<Giuseppe_> ma mi dice che non è corretta
<nicola> non c'è nessuno in chat ??
<Giuseppe_> come posso risolvere queto problema grazie mille
<krabador> nicola, scarica ubuntu, fa un supporto di installazione, o usb, o dvd e fallo partire in modalità "prova ubuntu"
<nicola> mi ha cancellato le partizioni dell'hard disk
<krabador> Giuseppe_, wubi è stato abbandonato da canonical, se ne sconsiglia formalmente l'utilizzo
<nicola> ho fatto partire usando acriniust
<nicola> ma ora la partizione d non esiste più
<nicola> ma direi che ci ha messo meno di  un secondo a cancellarmela per cui presumo che non abbia formattato
<krabador> "acriniust" ?
<nicola> acronisto boot loader
<nicola> acronist
<nicola> programma di terze parti
<nicola> io vorrei far ripartire il mio win 7 anche perchè ho tutti i miei dati
<krabador> con ubuntu in live puoi caricare testdisk, per cercare di recuperare la tabella delle partizioni
<krabador> ma qui si fa solo supporto al sistema operativo
<nicola> esatto support al sistema ubuntu
<krabador> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<nicola> vorrei ritornare ad avere il mio har disk on le mie partizioni
<krabador> nicola, hai fatto danni con roba che non c'entra niente con ubuntu
<nicola> non ho fatto nessun danno ho installato Zorsk
<nicola> che è versione linux
<nicola> basato su ubunto solo con interfaccia grafica simile a win7
<ExPBoy> !info zorsk
<ubot-it> Package zorsk does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> !zorsk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'zorsk'
<cristian_pascal> gente salve
<krabador> nicola, qui si fa supporto solo a ubuntu, tutte le altre "versioni linux" non c'entrano nulla
<krabador> !chat | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicola> ZORIN
<nicola> scusate
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> no query grazie
<ExPBoy> nicola: come ti è stato detto questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> tutto il resto avrà i suoi canali
<krabador> nicola, puoi caricare ubuntu in live, installare testdisk , con sudo apt-get install testdisk, da terminale, e cercare di recuperare la tabella partizioni, ma su come fare, questo non è il canale adatto
<krabador> nicola, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<nicola> ok grazie 1000
<cristian_pascal> nicola ci sono procedure più semplici
<cristian_pascal> chiaro si parla di ubuntu
<cristian_pascal> anzitutto vedi se hai montato bene la penusb
<cristian_pascal> il disco fisso va bene...secondo me
<cristian_pascal> sarebbe procedura inutile e sterile
<krabador> !chat | cristian_pascal
<ubot-it> cristian_pascal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_pascal> salutatemi quel genio di cristian_c  ,io vado....... e studiate cazzoooooooooooooooooo che neppure un terminal quasi sapete usare!!!
<Guest45125> ciao
<Guest45125> ho un problema con una stampante canon IR C2380/2550i  non stampa in nessun modo
<Guest45125> sistema ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<Guest19580> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto.  ho due sistemi operativi installati, su un portatile, win 7 e ubuntu 12.04 lts da 32 bit.. ogni tanto quando clicco la partizione ubuntu mi compare un errore BusyBox v1.18.5(Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) built-in shell
<Guest19580> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Guest19580> (initramfs)_
<puzzola> ciao, dov'è che posso chiedere le istruzioni su libreoffice writer???
<puzzola> jester- scusami, sai dove posso chiedere le istruzzioni su libreoffice writer ???
<vane> ciao a tutti, c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi con un problema di aggiornamenti
<jester-> !qualcuno | vane
<ubot-it> vane: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vane> ok, ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> cioè?
<vane> mi da errore brokencount>0
<vane> credo che sia un problema di spazio non mi fa istallare la nuova versione del header
<jester-> vane: 14.04?
<vane> Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi. Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<jester-> vane: 14.04?
<jester-> vane: bù
<vane> era tanto che non scaricavo gli aggiornamenti, 65.98 dice
<jester-> vane: se a domanda nn rispondi avrei altro da fare
<jester-> vane: che versione ubuntu<? 14.04?
<vane> se ti dico che credo di si mi uccidi?
<jester-> vane: apri un terminale
<vane> ok
<jester-> vane: lsb_release -r
<vane> 12.04
<jester-> vane: sudo apt-get clean
<vane> ok
<jester-> vane: sudo apt-get update e metti l'output su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | vane
<ubot-it> vane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7727176/
<jester-> vane: il repo debian non risponde
<jester-> toglilo
<vane> come faccio?
<jester-> vane: sudo  software-properties-gtk --> altro software
<jester-> rimuovilo
<vane> ora ci provo
<jester-> minghia che lag
<vane> scusatemi sono una lagna :) coma faccio a sapere se ha funzionato?
<jester-> vane: hai fatto?
<vane> ho tolto opera credo fosse lui a dare problemi
<jester-> vane: sudo  software-properties-gtk  hai fatto?
<vane> non so nemmeno come si sia istallato
<vane> si
<vane> avevo due versioni una finale e una beta di browser opera
<jester-> vane: hai tolto il repo debian opera^
<vane> l'unica cosa che diceva debian era opera
<vane> e l'ho tolta
<jester-> vane: ok e dato ok a update?
<jester-> vane: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> vane: quindi sudo apt-get upgrade
<vane> si
<vane> fatto
<vane> ma c'è una versione nuova di ubuntu da istallare?
<vane> che mi dicevi 14.04?
<jester-> ne esce una ogni sei mesi, visto che sono due LTS dovrebbe farti avanzarte direttamente da gestore aggiornamenti
<vane> ok
<vane> grazie
<vane> aspetta, mi dice questo: I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-headers-generic: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-65-generic ma non è installato
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-65-generic  poi ridai upgrade
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7727239/
<jester-> vane: hai il disco pieno
<vane> impossibile non ho nulla istallato sul pc, ho tutto su hd esterno
<jester-> cancella un giga di roba e svuota il cestino
<vane> ok
<jester-> vane: sudo  software-properties-gtk  e cambia server
<vane> quando avvio il pc ho da selezionare la versione di ubuntu nella lista, come faccio a levare le altre, che non sia quello
<jester-> le altre?
<vane> si, ho una partizione con windows ma non la uso mai, tutte le volte che c'è un aggiornamento mi appare una voce nuova nella lista in cima e io uso quella le altre una  volta le ho tolte ma non mi ricordo come si fa
<jester-> vane: altre distro o sempre ubuntu con kernel diversi
<vane> kernel diversi
<vane> xchè ti giuro non ho file da cancellare dal pc, non ci salvo nulla
<vane> non capisco come fa a riempirsi a meno che non cancelli gli aggiornamenti vecchi
<jester-> vane: devi disinstallare le linux-images vecchie, tieni le ultime due
<vane> dove vado per fare questa cosa?
<jester-> non toglier linux-image-generic
<jester-> vane: dal software center
<vane> ok
<jester-> vane: ma se vuoi avanzare perdi tempo
<krabador> vane, manda pure un sudo apt-get clean, dal terminale
<jester-> gia fatto
<jester-> cosi ha detto
<vane> ho il software center rotto dice va riparato ma non me lo lascia fare
<vane> l'ho fatto ma non ha fatto nulla
<jester-> !ripristino | vane  e usa il cd della 14.04
<ubot-it> vane  e usa il cd della 14.04: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7727309/
<vane> ho la 12.04
<jester-> vane: appunto usando la 14.04 avanzi pure
<vane> ok
<vane> ci provo
<brian72> salve ragazzi , ho un problema , ho istallato windows dopo aver istallato ubuntu
<brian72> e adesso non mi fa scegliere piu nulla
<brian72> e sono da live in questo omento
<krabador> !grub | brian72 7
<ubot-it> brian72 7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<brian72> krabador:  sbagleo qualcosa ma non riesco con questa guida
<krabador> segui il link del ripristino
<brian72> krabador: ok :)
<brian72> krabador:  come faccio a sapere se ho boot separato ?
<krabador> brian72, quanti dischi hai in questo pc?
<uyutyuty> ciao a tutti
<Stefano_> Salve a tutti
<Stefano_> Sono un nuovo utente nel mondo ubuntu, mi sembra tutto perfetto tranne una cosa
<Stefano_> ho una stampante  HP OFFICEJET 2620 e non riesco a trovare driver per installarla su ubuntu
<Stefano_> non funziona né stampante, né scanner... Voi che siete piú esperti, avete suggerimenti?
<krabador> Stefano_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<krabador> dovrebbe essere supportata da hplip
<Stefano_> grazie krabador, ho scaricato  hplip 3.14.1 ma non riesco ad installarlo, sicuramente sbaglio con il comando nel terminal
<krabador> Stefano_, sudo chmod -x nomefile
<krabador> Stefano_, sudo nomefile
<Stefano_> Grazie mille! Problema risolto, grande Krabador!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> bne
<krabador> bene
<aloa> sssssera!
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti
<diego__> Ciao ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-01
<akis24> giorno
<Rawcode> buongiorno
<Rawcode> avrei bisogno di supporto circa l'installazione di ubuntu
<Rawcode> praticamente nella schermata d'installazione non è presente alcun hard disk locale
<Rawcode> dunque mi è impossibile continuare l'installazione
<Rawcode> ho provato altre distro da linux mint a sabayon ma il problema è identico
<Rawcode> come mi posso comportare ?
<akis24> Rawcode: apri un terminale e dai   fdisk -l    e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rawcode> si si
<Rawcode> dammi un secondo
<Rawcode> rieccomi
<Rawcode> scusate ho dovuto fare partire ubuntu live
<akis24> Rawcode:  fai pure
<Rawcode> ecco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7729930/
<Rawcode> ieri notte ho provato pure il fixpartition (mi pare si chiami cosi') ma niente
<Rawcode> forse l-ho usato male io
<akis24> Rawcode: sicuro che non veda l'hard-disk ? io lo vedo  /dev/sda1 con winz  e /dev/sda2 con linux
<akis24> Rawcode: che sistema operativo hai installato ?
<Rawcode> winz?
<akis24> Rawcode:  winz= windows
<Rawcode> si si lo so, vuoi sapere la versione di winz?
<akis24> Rawcode: si
<Rawcode> la partizione che vedi linuz l'ho creata ieri notte io con un programma sperando che l'installer vedesse quella partizione
<Rawcode> ma niente
<Rawcode>  8.0
<Rawcode> ho lasciato una partizione winz per installare qualche gioco, non linciatemi lol
<akis24> Rawcode: hai un pc recente con uefi credo giusto ?
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<akis24> Rawcode: prova a seguire questa guida
<Rawcode> no è un pc di  anni assemblato
<Rawcode> seguo comunque questa guida ?
<Rawcode> 5 anni
<akis24> Rawcode: quando provi a installare i passaggi sono diversi prima di arrivare al disco sicuro non venga visto ? e comunque se hai window8 installato si segui questa guida
<akis24> Rawcode: se viene visto da terminale deve essere visto anche in fase di installazione ..
<akis24> Rawcode: sulla live dovresti avere gparted aprilo e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | Rawcode
<ubot-it> Rawcode: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Rawcode> no dopo che mi chiede i requisiti passo direttamente ad una schermata dove mi chiede l'hdd
<Rawcode> procedo
<akis24> Rawcode: posta uno screen vediamo ..
<Rawcode> http://postimg.org/image/ga17nykpz/
<Rawcode> ecco
<Rawcode> seguendo quella guida e digitando sudo parted -l è uscito che il mio hdd è in modalità legacy
<akis24> Rawcode: stai per installare la 12.10 ? ormai non ha supporto in ogni caso ti conviene usare l'ultima versione la 14.04
<Rawcode> lo so ma è per emergenza
<Rawcode> ma ho provato pure con altre distro
<Rawcode> stesso risultato
<Rawcode> sperando che ubuntu mi potesse salvare ho provato sto vecchio dvd
<Rawcode> ma invece nulla
<akis24> Rawcode: due minuti .. scusa
<Rawcode> figurati
<Rawcode> anzi ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<Rawcode> posso dire una cosa però. ho scollegato un hdd dato che se inserivo quello gli installer(di tutte le distro provate) mi consideravano l'hdd come se fosse uno solo
<Rawcode> il bello è che non è messo in raid
<Rawcode> ho provato a metterlo in ahci(prima era in ide) ma con lo stesso risultato
<Rawcode> quindi ho scollegato l'altro hdd in quanto era il mio archivio e non volevo perdere nulla
<Rawcode> ma mi sa che ho fatto comunque danno
<akis24> Rawcode: prova a disattivare l'avvio rapido  di window8   http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/14057/linstaller-non-vede-le-partizioni-esistenti
<akis24> Rawcode: molto probabile che windows8 non lasci libero il disco e non vengano viste le partizioni
<Rawcode> in che senso disattivare l'avvio rapido?
<akis24> Rawcode: windows8 in sostanza mantiene attivo il controllo sul disco anche quando sembra spento per permettere di ripartire velocemente  e in quel modo ubuntu o altre distro non vedono le partizioni
<Rawcode> come posso disattivarlo? dal link che mi hai dato non trovo come fare
<akis24> Rawcode:  in buona sostanza l'installer come nella foto che hai postato vede il disco ma non puo' accedere alle partizioni
<akis24> Rawcode: usa google e inserisci  " disattivare avvio rapido windows 8 troverai tutto " ..
<Rawcode> in effetti lol
<Rawcode> provo e ti faccio sapere
<Rawcode> akis24: ci abbiamo provato
<Rawcode> nada de nada
<Rawcode> non vede ancora il disco
<glpiana> ola
<Rawcode> ciao
<Rawcode> ti vuoi unire al nostro sclerare glpiana _ lol
<Rawcode> scusa layout sbaglaito di tastiera
<glpiana> Rawcode, fammi un riassunto
<Rawcode> praticamente ho provato millemila distro e vado incorntro al medesimo problema. non mi vedono l-hdd
<Rawcode> le ho provate tutte
<glpiana> Rawcode, l'unico hard disk che hai sul pc?
<Rawcode> pure a disattivare il fastboot(grazie ad akis)
<Rawcode> no ma quando collego l-altro lo vede come unico hdd come fosse in raid
<glpiana> Rawcode, ed è in raid?
<Rawcode> no appunto
<glpiana> Rawcode, il bios lo vede?
<Rawcode> ho provato a metterlo in ahci per sperare cambiasse la storia (prima era in ide) ma nulla
<Rawcode> certo
<Rawcode> pure se digito fdisk -l lo vede
<glpiana> Rawcode, ah, fdisk -l lo vede. hai l'output da mostrarmi?
<Rawcode> si lo rifaccio
<Rawcode> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7730097/
<Rawcode> la partizione che vedi linux l-ho creata io con un programma
<Rawcode> sperando che la vedesse
<Rawcode> ma nulla
<Rawcode> aspetta che cambio il layout della tastiera
<glpiana> Rawcode, quindi spiegami dove sta il problema. tu avvii l'installazione e?
<Rawcode> in g parted non trova alcun hdd
<Rawcode> ho provato con sabayon e con mint pure
<Rawcode> ma il problema è identico
<glpiana> Rawcode, ora che cosa stai usando?
<Rawcode> ormai la prendo a ridere perché è da ieri mattina che ci combatto
<Rawcode> sono sulla live cd di ubuntu
<glpiana> Rawcode, avvia l'installer
<Rawcode> già fatto
<glpiana> Rawcode, procedi fino al partizionamento, poi prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Rawcode
<ubot-it> Rawcode: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Rawcode> http://postimg.org/image/7pq6yesyh/e2db6adc/
<Rawcode> lo so è ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> Rawcode, perchè hai dato ctrl+c dopo fdisk -l?
<Rawcode> per copiarlo su pastebin lol
<Rawcode> ma mi sono dimenticato che non funge
<glpiana> Rawcode, a sinistra, ultima icona in basso. se la attivi apre il contenuto del disco?
<Rawcode> dove c'è scritto /dev/sda?
<glpiana> Rawcode, magari tu leggi /dev/sda, ma dall'immagine che hai postato non vedo la scritta. comunque è quello che voglio :)
<Rawcode> ah
<Rawcode> comunque no se ci faccio click l'unica scelta è /dev/sda
<glpiana> Rawcode, e non lo apre?
<Rawcode> nope
<glpiana> Rawcode, allora un dubbio che mi viene è questo: i pin del disco come sono messi al momento?
<Rawcode> no no
<ExPBoy> :)
<Rawcode> l'hdd non l'ho inserito a caldo
<glpiana> Rawcode, e che c'entra?
<Rawcode> non ho capito lol
<glpiana> Rawcode, hai detto che il disco è ide
<Rawcode> no è sata: sul bio ho cambiato le impostazioni sata da ide ad ahci
<glpiana> confermi?
<Rawcode> mi sono espresso male io
<glpiana> ah ecco
<Rawcode> l'hdd è sata
<Rawcode> dopo il cambiamento la storia è la stessa
<glpiana> torna nel terminale e scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Rawcode> non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> Rawcode, ls /mnt
<Rawcode> si lo apre
<glpiana> Rawcode, oki. ora scrivi: sudo umount /mnt
<Rawcode> fatto
<Rawcode> sai cosa è divertente in tutta sta faccenda? che ho sempre installato distro linux su sto pc
<Rawcode> ma adesso che mi serviva linux non mi si installa D:
<ExPBoy> si sarà stancato :)
<glpiana> Rawcode, ora chiudi l'installer
<Rawcode> fatto
<glpiana> Rawcode, poi nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity
<Rawcode> non me lo installa
<glpiana> Rawcode, che dice?
<Rawcode> sono in ubuntu 12.10
<Rawcode> non può essere scaricato
<glpiana> Rawcode, l'hai già scritto che sei su 12.10. è un concetto chiaro ormai
<glpiana> Rawcode, sudo apt-get update
<Rawcode> scusa lol
<Rawcode> ok ora lo sta reinstallando
<glpiana> Rawcode, intanto dimmi: con cosa hai creato la partizione per linux?
<Rawcode> non mi ricordo il nome del programma: ieri notte googlando ho trovato un programma che si avviava tramite linea di comando sempre sulla live di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> gparted?
<Rawcode> speravo che creando quella partizione l'installer la vedesse
<Rawcode> non ricordo exp, ricordo solo che gli ho fatto fare una "scansione" all'hdd
<Rawcode> dormivo in piedi scusate se sono così vago
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> chissà che hai fatto:)
<Rawcode> si ma problema già c'era
<Rawcode> il mio era un tentativo di risolvere, andato ovviamente male lol
<Rawcode> cerco di googlare e cercare questo programma
<djurko> ciao a tutti
<Rawcode> ciao djurko
<djurko> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<djurko> dovrei installare ubuntu sul pc della mia ragazza eliminando windows
<djurko> ma non ricordo bene la procedura
<Rawcode> eliminarlo totalmente?
<djurko> ti spiego
<djurko> ho provato a fare la doppia partizione ma nel momento in cui vado a scegliere il s.o. mi dice che è impossibile avviare ubuntu
<djurko> causa errore o file mancanti
<djurko> se sai come mantenere entrambi mi va meglio
<glpiana> Rawcode, ha installato ubuìiquity?
<djurko> sennò per forza eliminare windows
<Rawcode> si si glpiana
<glpiana> Rawcode, l'hai riavviato?
<glpiana> non il pc, ubiquity intendo
<glpiana> !installazione | djurko
<ubot-it> djurko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Rawcode> sarebbe l'installer glpiana ?
<glpiana> Rawcode, sì
<Rawcode> yep
<Rawcode> ma stesso problema
<glpiana> Rawcode, ok. chiudi l'installer. dimmi se ti serve mantenere il contenuto della partizione di widnwos
<glpiana> *windows
<Rawcode> assolutamente no lol
<Rawcode> anzi
<glpiana> Rawcode, quindi possiamo rasare tutto?
<Rawcode> certo certo
<Rawcode> l'hdd dell'archivio è staccato
<glpiana> Rawcode, nel terminale: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Rawcode> fatto
<djurko> io nel mio pc l ho fatto ma in questo non riesco
<glpiana> Rawcode, e premi "p"
<Rawcode> fatto
<glpiana> djurko, ti ho indicato la guida. se non riesci e ti blocchi da qualche parte, chiedi dando dettagli
<glpiana> !paste | Rawcode
<ubot-it> Rawcode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rawcode> djurko: quel problema del doppio boot l'avevo pure io, cercado su google ho risolto però. non ricordo la procedura però
<glpiana> Rawcode, dunque?
<Rawcode> glpiana: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730176/
<glpiana> Rawcode, sei sicuro? leviamo tutto?
<glpiana> Rawcode, non ti serve windows su sto disco?
<Rawcode> no no possiamo piallare lol
<glpiana> Rawcode, vorrei evitare robe tipo "oh, non c'è più windows! che hai fatto!?!"
<Rawcode> con me puoi andare tranquillo
<Rawcode> non sono uno di quelli che è a zero di computer lol
<Rawcode> so a zero di linux ma va bene uguale lol
<glpiana> Rawcode, premi "d" ed elimina la partizione di linux. poi fai lo stesso con quella di windows. poi premi di nuovo "p" e metti su pastebin
<Rawcode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730192/
<glpiana> Rawcode, premi "o" per creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni
<glpiana> Rawcode, dimmi cosa ti dice perchè sto andando a memoria
<Rawcode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730201/
<glpiana> Rawcode, oki, proviamo. premi "w"
<Rawcode> fatto
<glpiana> Rawcode, è uscito da fdisk, giusto?
<Rawcode> lo stavo per scrivere lol
<glpiana> Rawcode, sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<glpiana> Rawcode, poi premi "p" e metti su pastebin
<Rawcode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730222/
<Rawcode> ecco
<glpiana> Rawcode, ok, premi "q" per uscire da fdisk. poi avvia l'installer
<Rawcode> non so come dirlo
<Rawcode> ma siamo sempre allo stesso punto
<glpiana> lol
<Rawcode> il mio pc mi sta trollando
<Rawcode> da quando ho avuto la mezza pensata di venderlo
<glpiana> Rawcode, chiudi l'installer e ridai: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<glpiana> Rawcode, poi premi "v"  e metti su pastebin
<Rawcode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730227/
<glpiana> Rawcode, prova a riavviare la live e poi torna qui
<Rawcode> ok
<Rawcode> glpiana: sono sempre più convinto che sto pc mi sta trollando
<glpiana> Rawcode, hai avviato l'installer?
<Rawcode> si
<Rawcode> e stesso problema
<glpiana> Rawcode, dammi 2 minuti
<Rawcode> certo certo
<glpiana> Rawcode, hai detto che è 12.10. 32 o 64 bit?
<Rawcode> 32
<Rawcode> mo come ho detto prima ho provato altre distro. quest'ultime erano tutte a 64
<ExPBoy> ?
<Rawcode> cosa ?
<ExPBoy> ma hai un pc a 32 o 64?
<Rawcode> il mio processore può andare a 64 bit, ma ho solo 2gb di ram quindi preferisco i 32
<Rawcode> è un pc muletto lol
<Rawcode> è un problema strano. non mi è mai successo
<Rawcode> su gparted l'hdd c'è
<glpiana> Rawcode, se lo vede gparted lo deve vedere anche l'installer. io ti direi comuqnue di scaricare una alternate e installare con quella
<Rawcode> alternate ?
<glpiana> !alternate | Rawcode
<ubot-it> Rawcode: Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<Rawcode> quindi quale versione alternate installo? la 12.04 o l'ultima?
<glpiana> Rawcode, leggi sopra. versione server ultima
<Rawcode> ok
<Rawcode> speriamo
<glpiana> Rawcode, se ora gparted lo vede, avvia l'installer
<Rawcode> continua  a non vederlo
<glpiana> Rawcode, è assurdo. controlla tutte le cose che ha toccato nel bios e riportale alla normalità. poi riprova. il disco è a posto, imho. se vuoi, provalo su un altro pc. prova comunque anche la versione server
<Rawcode> ti faccio sapere
<Rawcode> vado a sistemare il bios
<Rawcode> ho caricato le impostazioni di fabbrica nel bios
<Rawcode> il problema è sempre lo stesso
<Rawcode> provo a scaricare sta versione server
<Rawcode> ma sinceramente non credo che funzionerà
<Rawcode> ho cambiato pure la porta sata a cui era connesso
<antonio__> ciao, ho un bag sulla barra delle applicazioni va in errore, come faccio a rimediare?
<antonio__> ciao, ho un bag sulla barra delle applicazioni va in errore, come faccio a rimediare?
<glpiana> antonio__, che bug?
<antonio__> Ti mando l'immagine..
<glpiana> !image | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<antonio__> errore: il plugin " Plugin Indicatore" ha inaspettatamente abbandonato il pannello; riavviarlo? questo è l'errore
<glpiana> antonio__, e lo fa ad ogni avvio?
<antonio__> lo fa quando vado ad aprire: casa --> documenti ecc- oppure quando apro il terminale, questo è successo da quando ho aggiornato dalla 12 alla 14
<glpiana> antonio__, dovresti provare a vedere se te lo fa anche in una sessione ospite
<antonio__> anche lo fa
<glpiana> antonio__, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep indicator
<glpiana> !paste | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rawcode> glpliana
<antonio__> dpkg -l
<Rawcode> ho inserito l'altro hdd e l'installer mi vede tutto come un hdd intero. ma gparted come hdd separati
<glpiana> Rawcode, hai provato la versione server della 14.04?
<Rawcode> lo chiama dev/mapper/isw_bidagicibe_Volume0p1
<Rawcode> devo finire di scaricarla
<Rawcode> vado a provare questa versione server
<Rawcode> ti tengo aggiornato
<glpiana> Rawcode, a me sa di lvm
<Rawcode> di che ?
<glpiana> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<Rawcode> come faccio a disattivarlo ?
<glpiana> Rawcode, non so cosa tu abbia fatto in passato con sti dischi e cosa e come tu ci abbia installato
<glpiana> Rawcode, l'altro disco di cui parli cosa ha sopra?
<Rawcode> nulla, è un semplice disco in ntfs per archivio
<Rawcode> ma quando lo collego quantomeno l'installer vede qualcosa
<Rawcode> qualcosa che non esiste ma la vede
<glpiana> Rawcode, e se lo lasci da solo viene visto?
<Rawcode> boh non ho provato, più che altro perché dentro ci sono tutti i miei dati che non vorrei perdere
<glpiana> Rawcode, io invece ti consiglio di controllare
<Rawcode> e se lo dovesse individuare come procedo?
<Rawcode> non posso formattare quell'hdd
<glpiana> Rawcode, se lo apre e ci vedi i dati puoi porcedere come vuoi sull'altro disco. se non li vede bisogna inventarsi qualcosa per recuperarli
<Rawcode> ho trovato un altro utente che ha il mio stesso problema con la 9.10
<Rawcode> quindi che devo fare? staccare fisicamente l'hdd che non mi vede ubuntu ?
<glpiana> Rawcode, sì, e lasciare dentro solo quello dei dati, poi fai partire la live in prova e apri il disco. se ci vedi i dati bene, se non cominciamo a preoccuparci
<Rawcode> per vedere i dati li vedo. ho appena reinstallato windows per controllare se fosse integro e i dati ci sono
<glpiana> Rawcode, dove hai installato windows?
<Rawcode> su quello che non contiene dati
<Rawcode> quello che ubuntu non vede diciamo
<Rawcode> solo li posso installare i sistemi operativi
<glpiana> Rawcode, però dici che adesso vedi i due dischi come fossero uno solo
<Rawcode> esatto, sono sempre su live per ora
<glpiana> Rawcode, sudo fdisk -l
<Rawcode> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7730673/
<Rawcode> ho un hdd da 320gb e un altro da 500gb
<Rawcode> quello da 500 lo uso come archivio
<Rawcode> gparted vede i 2 hdd ma in più ne vede un terzo, come l'unione dei due
<glpiana> Rawcode, raid
<Rawcode> non sono in raid
<Rawcode> è questa la cosa assurda
<Rawcode> sono in sata ide per ora
<Rawcode> difatti se fosse raid dovrebbe vedere 820gb di spazio. questa unione ne vede solo 596
<Rawcode> non so più che pensare
<glpiana> Rawcode, no, penso che raid raddoppi il disco più piccolo. bah, non ci capisco un fischio. a dopo
<Rawcode> a dopo
<Rawcode> glpiana: sono riuscito a risolvere
<Rawcode> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162104/ubuntu-installation-accuses-false-raid
<Rawcode> finalmente
<Rawcode> grazie di tutto
<Rawcode> non ci ho dormito tutta la notte
<Rawcode> finalmente posso installare linux
<Rawcode> ci si vede raga!
<glpiana> e il fake raid ci era andato da solo sul disco?
<Rawcode> no perché io ho fatto il pirla tempo fa a fare un raid lol
<glpiana> <glpiana> Rawcode, raid
<glpiana> <Rawcode> non sono in raid
<glpiana> <Rawcode> è questa la cosa assurda
<Rawcode> si tempo fa, qualche mese
<Rawcode> volevo installare un sistema in raid
<Rawcode> ma non riuscendoci sono tornato in ahci
<Rawcode> probabilmente sta cavolata che ho fatto ha lasciato delle tracce
<glpiana> evidenti per altro
<Rawcode> lol
<Rawcode> dai mi vado a scaricare la 14.04
<Rawcode> grazie ancora glpiana
<Rawcode> ci si legge!
<glpiana> prego
<glpiana> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ilovelinux> Hola!
<Rawcode> we
<ilovelinux> Hablas español?
<ilovelinux> Ci siete?
<ilovelinux> ciao
<Rawcode> un poquito
<ilovelinux> di dove siete
<glpiana> !chat | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilovelinux> ops, avete ragione
<ilovelinux> mi sapreste dire come i
<ilovelinux> impostare  le chat irc in un programma
<glpiana> ilovelinux, leggi il topic del canale per cortesia e non andare fuori tema
<ilovelinux> hai ragione, scusa
<porto> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno una mano... ho due partizioni win 7 e ubuntu 12.04 lts.  io voglio solo ubuntu, quindi faccio partire la iso tramite chiavetta o tramite cd appena riavvio pc in modo tale da sostituire i due sistemi con ubuntu
<porto> va bene cosi?
<Rawcode> vuoi eliminare totalmente windows?
<porto> si
<porto> però è la prima volta che mi trovo con due partizioni e non saprei dove sbattere la testa onestamente
<Rawcode> lo sai che formattando perdi i dati ?
<jester-> Rawcode: elimnare winz è sempre sconsigliabile, comunque scegli usa tutto il disco
<jester-> Rawcode: se compri la moto e vendi la macchina se poi piove so cazzi
<Rawcode> jester non ero io ad aver bisogno di supporto ma porto
<Rawcode> lol
<jester-> vero. porto era pèttia
<porto> sisi voglio togliere tutto e mettere la 14.04
<porto> la nuiva versione
<Rawcode> allora usa tutto l'hdd
<Rawcode> jester sei siciliano?
<jester-> porto: in fase di installazione scegli usa tutto il disco, perdi tutti i dati sia winz che linux e se poi per caso non parte piu il pc per qualche ragione i hw compatibilità sei stato avvisato
<porto> puoi essere piu dettagliato row? io adesso riavvio pc ed metto cd
<porto> da li parte la installazione
<jester-> Rawcode: lobardo doc
<jester-> !intallazione | porto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'intallazione'
<jester-> !installazione | porto
<ubot-it> porto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Rawcode> l'espressione pettia mia ha mandato fuori strada lol
<porto> ok grazie dell'aiuto
<porto> vi faccio sapere appena ultimo l'installazione
<Sludramato> Ciao ragazzi...sono nel posto giusto per chiedere supporto tecnico riguardante la posta elettronica da windows a kmail?
<Riccardone> !domanda | Sludramato
<ubot-it> Sludramato: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fattoria> Salve a tutti
<Sludramato> Io ho salvato il mio account di posta elettronica che avevo su windowsmail, e adesso ho necessità di importare messagi, cartelle e rubrica su kmail o qualsiasi altro client mail di ubuntu. Avete per caso suggerimenti?
<krabador> Sludramato, hai esportato il contenuto dell'account ?
<Sludramato> Certamente
<Sludramato> ma kmail per esempio non riconosce windows mail, solamente outlook express
<Riccardone> Sludramato: esporta il contenuto dell'account in formato outlook express e poi lo reimporti in kmail ...
<Sludramato> non posso più farlo perchè non ho più windows mail
<Sludramato> ho solo l'esportazione salvata
<krabador> Sludramato, l'account era impostato con il server di posta in entrata pop3 ?
<Sludramato> si
<Riccardone> Sludramato: cercato dei convertitori online ?
<Sludramato> si ma non ho trovato nulla
<Sludramato> son qua apposta:)
<krabador> Sludramato, non conosco windows mail, ma o reinstalli windows mail da qualche parte, reimporti il tutto e riesporti in formato kmail compatibile, oppure credo che non potrai farci molto
<fattoria> ho un problema: ubuntu 14.04 quando entro nell'account amministratore vedo solo la scrivania. il terminale non funziona.
<fattoria> nessuna barra in alto o a sinistra. funziona solo ctrl+alt+f2. mentre nell'account guest tutto funziona perfettamente.
<Sludramato> va bene farò così allora. grazie
<krabador> fattoria, succede da appena installato ?
<krabador> Sludramato, evita pop3
<fattoria> no, l'ho iinstallato 3 settimane fa. Stamattina ho rimosso 2 aggiornamenti. riavviato per 2 volte fuzionava. adesso non più
<krabador> fattoria, definisci con precisione "Stamattina ho rimosso 2 aggiornamenti"
<fattoria> ho usato
<fattoria> sudo apt-get remove linux-image- 3.13.0-29
<fattoria> e sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-30 perchè quando avviavo ubuntu mi dava errore e dovevo ripartire usando una versione generica inferiore
<Riccardone> fattoria: hai rimosso il kernel ...
<krabador> fattoria, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> !pastebin | fattoria
<ubot-it> fattoria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fattoria> pensavo che avendo lasciato il 3.13.0-28 fosse sufficiente.
<fattoria> krabador, non parte il terminale dalla posizione amministratore, posso farlo sulla aprte guest?
<Riccardone> fattoria: si, fallo da guest
<krabador> fattoria, ctrl alt t
<krabador> fattoria, prova prima con questo
<fattoria> ctrl alt t da amministratore non funziona
<krabador> fattoria, che voci hai in grub ?
<fattoria> e il comando da guest mi dice che serve essere root
<krabador> fattoria, avvia in questo modo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<krabador> nel menu attiva la rete
<Riccardone> fattoria: ctrl*alt*t da guest ti apre il terminale ?
<krabador> fattoria, ed carica un terminale root
<krabador> poi rimanda il comando che ti ho detto prima
<fattoria> riccardone si, mi apre il terminale
<fattoria> krabador, ci provo
<krabador> fattoria, lascia stare la guest
<fattoria> krabador, ok
<fattoria> non riesco a far partire grub
<fattoria> krabador, non riesco a far partire grub
<krabador> fattoria, shift destro premuto continuamente dall'accensione
<jester-> !ripristino | fattoria
<ubot-it> fattoria: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fattoria> krabador, non funziona ne lo shift destro ne quello sinistro..
<Riccardone> fattoria: ctrl alt t da guest, una volto aperto il terminale dai "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Riccardone> *volta
<fattoria> riccardone, nella versione guest non ho root
<krabador> !ripristino | fattoria
<ubot-it> fattoria: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> fattoria, puoi provare , dall'account amministratore, ctrl alt f2 , esegui il login testuale, con user e pass, poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, poi sudo shutdown -r now
<fattoria> krabador, non ho capito, ripristino??
<krabador> prima prova quest'ultima, se no, fai come segnalato dall'ultimo link
<fattoria> krabador, 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere, 0 non aggiornati.
<krabador> non ha installato nulla
<krabador> ?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<fattoria> no
<fattoria> non ha funzionato, ancora come prima
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image deve dare un output
<fattoria> krabador, proverò con il link ripristinoInstallazione, grazie
<fattoria> sono entrato in grub
<fattoria> cosa devo scrivere krabador?
<krabador> fattoria, visto che ce l'hai fatta, puoi provare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<krabador> abilita la rete
<krabador> prova dpkg
<krabador> poi avvia terminale con privilegi di root, manda mount -o remount,rw /   , manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , riavvia
<krabador> se non risolvi nulla
<krabador> !ripristino | fattoria
<ubot-it> fattoria: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fattoria> Krabador, fatto da grub sia update che dist-upgrade ed è ancora tutto uguale..
<fattoria> stasera provo il ripristino poi vi dico, grazie
<Keiv> ciao
<Keiv> ho un problema ad installare ubuntu su un netbook
<cristian_c> !ciao | Keiv
<Keiv> inserisco l usb o il dvd
<ubot-it> Keiv: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Keiv> faccio il boot
<Keiv> ciao cristian
<Keiv> mi si apre il menu di installazione
<Keiv> ma allo step 4/6 mi si riavvia in automatico e torna alla scelta dell opzione di lettura del dvd(default, prova senza installare, installa ec)
<Keiv> Non riesco a capire dove sbaglio!
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Keiv> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo:)
<cristian_c> Keiv, di quale guida parli?
<Keiv> scusa cristian non capisco
<cristian_c> <Keiv> ma allo step 4/6 mi si riavvia in automatico e torna alla scelta dell opzione di lettura del dvd(default, prova senza installare, installa ec)
<cristian_c> non vedo step 4 nella guida all'installazione
<Keiv> no scusa é che da me mi evidenziava 4 puntini su 6, comunque mi si riavvia prima di arrivare alla partizione da creare!
<cristian_c> Keiv, specifica la schermata
<Keiv> schermata di 1. Installazione automatica di Ubuntu a fianco di Windows    non mi appare e si riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> Keiv, e cosa appare invece?
<Keiv> niente, si riavvia
<Keiv> torna fuori la scritta ubuntu
<cristian_c> Keiv, dico la schemata precedente
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *schermata
<Keiv> non appare niente, si pianta, è questo che non capisco
<Keiv> Ps grazie per il tempo che stai perdendo per me;)
<jester-> Keiv: al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso piga veloce enter
<jester-> che appare o menu
<Keiv> ciao jester! ma il menu non è un problema quello mi esce, è il processo di installazione che non viene completato
<jester-> Keiv: sei andato in prova ubuntu?
<Keiv> si
<jester-> Keiv:  epoi installa ubuntu?
<Keiv> si
<cristian_c> Keiv, puoi postare una foto dell'ultima schermata disponibile?
<jester-> Keiv: hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<jester-> !sum | Keiv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sum'
<Keiv> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_03_precise.png
<jester-> !md5sum | Keiv
<ubot-it> Keiv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Keiv> questa è l ultima schermata, poi clicco su avanti e si riavvia tornando all inizio
<cristian_c> Keiv, a meno di iso corrotta, sembra che il problema sia a scelta
<cristian_c> ma quale scelta hai fatto nella schermata?
<cristian_c> *la
<Keiv> di mantere windows e installare anche ubuntu
<Keiv> lo spazio ce l'ho
<jester-> Keiv: ha vecchio?
<Keiv> si jester?
<Keiv> jester il file l'ho usato per installare su un altro pc quindi è a posto
<jester-> Keiv: facile che sia hd ciucco
<Keiv> non mi ha mai dato problemi comunque
<jester-> eh mai avuto niente e gli ha preso un infarto
<cristian_c> Keiv, ma scusa, se  scegli Altro, riscontri lo stesso problema?
<jester-> Keiv: che opzione hai scelto
<Keiv> non ho provato, dite che devo fare altro?
<Keiv> jester ho scelto affianca
<jester-> Keiv: quando vai in installa ubuntu cosa succede
<Keiv> niente, si avvia normalmente la procedura
<cristian_c> lol
<Keiv> quindi in sostanza devo verificare se lo fa facendo altro  giusto?
<cristian_c> Keiv, anche
<jester-> Keiv: dai i dati richiesti e arriva la partizionamento con delle scelte
<jester-> o no
<Keiv> jester il fatto è per l'appunto che non mi fa arrivare al partizionamento e si riavvia
<Keiv> vabbe ragazzi vi ringrazio lo stesso per la disponibilità, buona serata a tutti!
<Antonio_1> Problema con la barra del pannello, va in errore e mi scompare, quale soluzione posso fare?
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, spiegati meglio
<Antonio_1> posso mandarti l'immagine dell' errore se mi dai la mail ??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, no, dovresti postarla qui, al limite
<Antonio_1> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> !image | Antonio_1
<ubot-it> Antonio_1: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Antonio_1> ho provato prima non sono riuscito !
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, spiegati meglio
<Antonio_1> ecco il link:  [url=http://postimage.org/][img]http://s16.postimg.org/lp12c6o1x/Screenshot_01072014_11_33_41.png[/img][/url]
<Antonio_1> [url=http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian]upload immagini gratis[/url]
<mibofra> Antonio_1, sei su unity, gnome classico, gnome3, kde...
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, fai una cosa: premi ctrl+alt-f1 (per uscire ctrl+alt-f7)
<cristian_c> mibofra, xfce
<cristian_c> c'è il topo in alto :P
<Antonio_1> si
<mibofra> cristian_c, non ho visto la foto :P
<cristian_c> lol
<ro_> salve, qualcuno riesce a dirmi come installare ubuntu da live dvd della Canonical se tutte le opzioni tentate (recovery mode, avvio da dvd, avvio da disco rigido, avvio da linux precedenti versioni alla 14.04) se in tutti i modi dice kernel pani e non procede?
<ro_> kernel panic
<cristian_c> ro_, aspetta
<cristian_c> ro_, come fai ad avviare da disco rigido o da recovery se  non è installato, lol?
<ro_> lo avevo installato in precedenza e x qualche giorno tutto ok poi divieto di accesso con segnalazione di apt get e decido di reinstallare. poi il risultato è quello descritto prima
<cristian_c> ro_, ma cosa avevi installato?
<cristian_c> quando hai cominciato ad avere problemi, diciamo
<Antonio_1> cristian_c, hai qualche info per me? sei riuscito a vedere l'immagine?
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, hai fatto ciò che ti ho detto?
<Antonio_1> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Antonio_1, fai una cosa: premi ctrl+alt-f1 (per uscire ctrl+alt-f7)
<ro_> ora riesco ad entrare nel bios ma l'unica opzione che accetta è in recovery mode (non riesce a rilevare neppure la connessione ethernet x scaricare i pacchetti che segnala mancanti ma nonhoaltro s.o. installato e non so come fare. posso tentare solo un paio di volte a seguire la procedura di recovery xche' poi va in tilt con kernel panic xche'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ro_, ma quindi è installato?
<cristian_c> ro_, ma ripeto: avevi installato qualcosa quando hai cominciato ad avere problemi?
<ro_> si ma non si avvia. dopo la schermata viola appaiono le scelte di avvio s.o. ma tranne la recovery mode del linux...non ne apre altre se non segnalando kernel panic
<cristian_c> ro_, ma tu cosa avevi installato?
<ro_> quando seguo i passaggi segnalati nella guida in recovery mode mi dice di dover scaricare circa 240 mega di pacchetti ma errore nll'archivio penso xche all'attivazione del network segnali no supported device..e non rileva connessioni(avevo già inserito il n. Mac del modem ed era tutto ok) se ora ha perso i dati...nn so come fare x reinserirli
<cristian_c> ro_, aspetta, ma non hai mica risposto alla domanda...
<ro_> scusa ..avevo installato Ubuntu 14.04 da live dvd originale Canonical
<cristian_c> e poi...
<ro_> poi ha funzionato perfettamente e velicement x qualche girno ed ha iniziato a bloccarsi alle connesioni internet. Ho quindi creato connessione thernet indicando il n. d Mac scritto nel modem (prima era connessione via cavo 1)
<cristian_c> ro_, ok, ma non stai continuando a non rispondere alla domanda
<cristian_c> *ma stai
<ro_> poi come ho detto prima mi segnalava tramite simbolo di divieto d'accesso in alto a dx con fumetto che consigliava di dare comando apt-get quindi non riuscendoci ho tentato di reinstallare(le ipzioni
<Antonio_1> non fa niente
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, cos'hai fatto?
<Antonio_1>  ho fatto mi va nel terminale, e non fa niente di errore
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, non logga nulla?
<Antonio_1> mi chiede password
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, da quando ricontri il problema?
<Antonio_1> da quando ho aggiornato dalla ver. 12 alla versione 14
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> e non l'avevi detto mica
<Antonio_1> mica me l'hai chiesto :-)
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, hai installato software da repository esterni?
<Antonio_1> si
<ro_> scusa..le opzioni x apt-get erano tasto dx mouse ma non appariva nessun comando oppure da riga di comando ma ...ho tentato di reinstallarlo da dvd sia sostituendolo con nuova installazione sia tentando le altre opzioni ma nulla da fare..
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, era informazione importante, occorre sempre specificare il contensto in cui è nato il problema
<cristian_c> 'ho fatto questo e ho ottenuto quest'altro'
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Antonio_1
<ubot-it> Antonio_1: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> ro_, spiega se hai installato qualche software
<cristian_c> *contesto
<Antonio_1> ho mandato la foto dell'orrore
<Antonio_1> errore
<ro_> dovrebbe esserci Ubuntu 14.04 senza archivio..
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, l'ho vista, ma non c'entra con l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ro_, i software, prego
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, nel senso, non dice che hai eseguito un aggiornamento
<Antonio_1> sui vari forum ho trovato che parecchi colleghi hanno lo stesso problema dopo l'aggiornamento alla ver. 14
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, quindi ti pongo nuovamente la domanda
<cristian_c> Antonio_1, anzi, quali software hai installato da repository esterni?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Antonio_1
<ubot-it> Antonio_1: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ro_> molto principiante io ma Ubuntu 14.04 è l'unico sistema operativo che c'è nel disco xche' l'ho formattato prima di istallarlo
<cristian_c> ro_, se hai installato qualche software prima che si manifestasse il problema, dovresti dirlo
<ro_> ho scaricato wine ed un altro programmino dal sito (iconcina con A arancione) di ubuntu xche' non apriva il disco della epson (non la vedeva più ..)
<ro_> della stampante intendo
<ro_> aprendilo con esegui software non trovava il programma (diceva più o meno impossibile trovare il programma) )
<Antonio_1> irc ita
<ro_> comunque considerando che dovrei riuscire ad avviare linux in recovery mode(almeno una volta)..qualche consiglio per evitare di avere le stesse segnalazioni in merito al network ed ai pacchetti dell'archivio che non riesce a scaricare?se ritento con la solita procedura(da guida intendo) segnala kernel panic e si blocca
<luca> scusate ho bisogno di una informazione
<luca> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | luca
<ubot-it> luca: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca> qualcuno ha tempo
<cristian_c> lol
<luca> cristian ma per installare un programma su ubuntu devo inserire una striscia di comando?
<cristian_c> luca, non necessariamente
<cristian_c> luca, solitamente tramite software center
<luca> tipo skype
<cristian_c> lo apri, cerchi l'applicazione che ti serve, la selezioni e la installi
<cristian_c> fine
<luca> winmx
<cristian_c> !skype | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> luca, winmx cos'è?
<cristian_c> !info winmx
<ubot-it> Package winmx does not exist in saucy
<luca> file sharing
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non sembra essere presente nei repo di ubuntu
<luca> capisco
<Valgio63> Luca è per windows, giusto?
<Valgio63> luca, ripeto la domanda: è per windows , giusto?
<Valgio63> luca, vedi quì : http://linux.collectiontricks.it/wiki/Installazione_di_WinMX
<leonardo_> salve sono nuovo nel pianeta ubuntu, ho installato la versione 12.04 remix e vorrei installare una stampante epson epl-6100l ma il procedimeno non và a buon fine, la installa ma non stampa. potete aiutarmi??
<cybernova> leonardo_, qua si da supporto solo alle versioni ufficiali
<leonardo_> scusa l'ignoranza ma la versione remix non è ufficiale? a chi potrei rivolgermi. ho scaricato la iso dal sito dell'istituto majorana di gela, pensavo si trattasse di una normale versione ufficiale.
<cybernova> leonardo_, ubuntu e le varie derivate ufficiali si trovano qua: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cybernova> quella dell'istituto majorana è una versione moddata
<leonardo_> ok ! Grazie di tutto e spero a presto.
<cybernova> leonardo_, prego ciao
<Sutter> ciao a tutti..per caso c'ed qualcuno che sta usando ubuntu su nexus 5?
<Sutter> ok sembra di no...torno domani..:D
<Sutter> ciaooo
<pacio> ciao a tutti ho un problemino con l'installazione su netbook acer tramite pen usb
<pacio> qualcunoi puo aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-02
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> ho comperato un pc asus senza sistema operativo,ma l'installazione di ubuntu si dimostra piu complicata del previsto.Questo canale offre supporto per questo tipo di operazione?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> pindol, c'è il wiki, ma hai provato in live prima di provare ad installare?
<pindol> cristian_c, ho provato ad inserire la chiavetta usb con ubuntu ( iso ) ma non succede nulla
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> mica devi mettere la iso
<cristian_c> pindol, come hai creato la live?
<ExPBoy> devi scriverla la iso su chiavetta non copiarla
<cristian_c> eh
<pindol> cristian_c, la chiavetta funziona ,l'ho creata con il mio pc (ubuntu 14/04) ed ho gia installato ubuntu su un altro pc con questa chiavetta
<ExPBoy> pindol: settato il bios del pc in questione?
<cristian_c> pindol, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<pindol> ExPBoy, quello è il problema il bios di questo pc (arrivato oggi)è completamente differente dai bios che io conosco ( poco)è solo in inglese e non riesco a trovare il boot forse devo cercare le istruzioni in rete,perche nella confezione non c'è nulla.
<pindol> cristian_c, ubuntu 14/04
<ExPBoy> pindol: e che sarà mai?
<ExPBoy> dammi marca e modello preciso
<cristian_c> pindol, il nome del file completo
<pindol> cristian_c, quale file?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pindol, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<ExPBoy> lol
<pindol> ExPBoy, asus P551CA-SX313D
<pindol> cristian_c, la chiavetta l'ho creata diverse settimane fa ho scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu e poi ho creato la chiavetta con il programma startup disk creator, non conosco il nome del file
<cristian_c> pindol, quindi hai cancellato il file .iso?
<pindol> cristian_c, ho messo il file iso sul desktop non l'ho cancellato
<cristian_c> pindol, allora puoi recuperare il nome del file
<pindol> cristian_c, adesso vado a cercarlo
<cristian_c> comunque, ho visto che il pc non è vecchio+
<ExPBoy> si ma se non mette il boot da chiavetta non parte
<pindol> cristian_c, ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ExPBoy> pindol puoi entrare nel bios e mandare una foto?
<cristian_c> pindol, come dice ExPBoy , hai impostato il boot nel bios da usb?
<cristian_c> pindol, ok, è una iso a 32 bit, il bios è in uefi o in modalità legacy?
<ExPBoy> (prima di sera)
<cristian_c> lol
<pindol> ExPBoy, questo mi richiede un po di tempo devo farmi prestare una macchina fotografica
<ExPBoy> e la miseria non hai un cellulare?
<ExPBoy> comunque il fatto è che devi mettere in bios il boot da usb altrimenti col picchio che va
<pindol> ExPBoy, sono ancora con il cell. analogico!!
<ExPBoy> ok
<cristian_c> pindol, ma sei su bios o uefi?
<pindol> cristian_c, non lo so! adesso accendo il pc in questione qui a fianco del mio mi servono 10 minuti oltrtutto uefi non so cosa sia,arrivo tra 10 min.
<ExPBoy> urca 10 minuti?
<cristian_c> !uefi | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ExPBoy> ma è ancora imballato quel pc?
<cristian_c> pindol, è probabile che hai la modalità uefi attiva di default nel bios e quindi non booti la .iso a 64 bit che non lo supporta
<cristian_c> pindol, ma perché non hai scaricato la 64 bit che invece ha pieno supporto?
<pindol> cristian_c, eccomi,se dici cosi la scarico subito,come avrai gia capito non conosco la differenza tra 64 bit e le altre
<cristian_c> pindol, identifica un set d'istruzioni del processore
<cristian_c> che lo permette
<cristian_c> pindol, dal sito di ubuntu scarica automaticamente la 64 bit
<cristian_c> non so come hai fatto a ottenere la 32 , se non selezionandola manualmente
<pindol> cristian_c, per cortesia mi dai il link?
<cristian_c> !download | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<pindol> ExPBoy, ci sei ancora?
<giordano> problema risolto con scheda video Ati Radeon HD5450. ad ogni live installata di dava questo errore H:74.9 Khz e V:59.0 Hz, cambiato il monitor ora funziona tutto.
<principiante> hello
<principiante> posso una domanda?
<cicciosole> ciao
<cicciosole> ho un problema ,sto cercando di installare ubuntu su una macchina però quando cerco di creare una partizione mi dice che c'è un errore interno di ubuntu e non mi fa continuare
<cicciosole> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema -?
<jester-> cicciosole: bisognerebbe vedere l'immagine di gprted
<jester-> !image | cicciosole
<ubot-it> cicciosole: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cicciosole> il disco è completamente formattato
<cicciosole> jester-
<jester-> cicciosole: per creare una partizione serve dello spazio libero
<jester-> non puoi fare un locale in piu in casa se non hai spazio fuori
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> ciao
<krabador> pindol, salve
<fattoria> ciao a tutti
<fattoria> ho un problema: ieri ho usato apt-get remove linux-image per  togliere gli utlimi 2 aggiornamenti
<fattoria> da ieri non carica più la barra in alto e quella della app a sinistra
<krabador> !ripristino | fattoria
<ubot-it> fattoria: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fattoria> cia Krabador
<fattoria> ho fatto la penna usb bootabile
<fattoria> alla prima volta mi ha chiesto di reinstallare solo il sistema lasciando invariati i dati ma poi si è bloccata
<fattoria> le altre 3 volte dice di non rilevare nessun OS
<fattoria> krabador, mi dice che trova partizioni e chiede se desidero smontarle
<krabador> fattoria, hai disabilitato uefi?
<fattoria> krabador, no, non so coem si faccia
<krabador> fattoria, devi entrare in bios
<krabador> disabilitare uefi secure boot
<pindol> vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc nuovo senza SO ( asus p551ca-sx313d )ho scaricato il file iso ( ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso )ho creato la chiavetta con il mio pc ,con il programma disk creator.Fino a qui tutto bene ,ma se inserisco la chiavetta nel pc e lo accendo non succede nulla.Probabilmente perche il bios va settato per la chiavetta usb.Ma la schermata che appare all'accensione non assomiglia per niente alla schermata di bios che io conosco
<pindol>  ,
<fattoria> Krabador, faccio subito
<b00k3r> pindol magari è partito il boot di ubuntu
<krabador> pindol, con f2 o esc o del
<krabador> all'accensione
<krabador> entri nel bios, e puoi settare il boot
<jester-> pindol: guarda nel man del pc come avere menu avvio o entrare nel bios
<krabador> pindol, inoltre puo' esserci una f adibilta al meni di avvio rapido al boot
<krabador> ma solo il manuale puo' aiutarti
<pindol> krabador, super con f2 sono nel bios grazie ora provo ad installare ubuntu
<fattoria> krabador, non trovo la voce uefi secure boot nel bios. Nella boot priority c'è segnato uefi vicino alla penna usb
<krabador> fattoria, che pc è?
<fattoria> krabador, asus vico pc
<fattoria> krabador, vivo pc
<krabador> modello e caratteristiche precise
<fattoria> krabador, asus VIVO PC VM40B
<Guest59890> ciao
<Guest59890> :-Xcollegare  stampante canon mp230 viene riconosciuto
<Guest59890> ubuntu 14.10
<pindol> krabador, hard drive BBS priorities ( nel boot) è la chiavetta usb?
<pindol> la voce usb non c'è
<krabador> pindol, vedi in giro per il bios se è abilitabile la f di avvio rapido
<fattoria> krabador, non capisco perchè prima mi ha dato l'opzione ripristina e adesso non più
<krabador> fattoria, adesso, in boot, continui ad avere il sistema operativo?
<fattoria> krabador, il sistema è presente, in boot mi da il nome di 2 volte il nome della stessa unità
<fattoria> krabador, ho risposto alla tua domanda?
<krabador> fattoria, allora deve essere riconosciuto, se non hai uefi impostato
<fattoria> krabador, all'interno del boot priority la sigla UEFI è impostata prima del nome della penna usb
<krabador> fattoria, che voce ha?
<fattoria> krabador, adesso è sparito. Non capisco più nulla
<fattoria> krabador, adesso è tornato: boot options 1 UEFI:sandisk
<bizio> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con tor e vidalia. Vidalia mi comunica che Tor esce inaspettatamente. Nel log i messaggi di errore sono i seguenti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7737329/
<cybernova> bizio, prova a cambiare porta, la 9050 gli risulta già utilizzata
<bizio> cybernova, ho provato a cambiare il tor control da "use Unix domain socket" a "use TCP connection" con la porta 9051, ma gli errori adesso sono questi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7737359/ Mantendo il domain socket di Unix, come faccio a cambiare porta?
<bizio> cybernova, inoltre la cartella /var/run/tor è vuota
<cybernova> bizio, controlla il file di configurazione di tor, altrimenti ti consiglio di utilizzare i bundle già configurati che puoi scaricare dal sito di tor
<bizio> cybernova forse proprio mi manca il file di configurazione. GRazie, proverò così
<cybernova> bizio, prego
<franko> salve ho scaricato ubuntu studio da questo link http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate e poi anche da questo http://ubuntustudio.org/ volevo sapere se cambia qualcosa e sopratutto se cambia la lingua perchè mi serve in italiano
<krabador> franko, è in italiano, se imposti la lingua in installazione, ed esegui l'installazione con la connesione ad internet attiva
<franko> capito quindi non cè differenza basta che imposto la lingua durante l'installazione
<krabador> franko, certo
<franko> grazie
<krabador> franko, metti la spunta sugli aggiornamenti, e sul software di terze parti, all'inizio della fase di installazione
<neomind> bella a tutti
<neomind> chi c'è
<sergios> salve a tutti, mi sapreste indicare i comandi di PCmanFM da terminale per navigare nelle cartelle e per cancellarle
<Lollo_> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> sergios, che cosa devi fare?
<Lollo_> qualcuno mi può aiutare su ubuntu, quando clicco sul punto, ubuntu mi zumma tutto il display e non so come fare per ripristinarlo,,,,,,,,l'unica soluzione che ho trovato fin'ora è il riavviao del pc,,,,,help e
<sergios> krabador devo raggiungere ua cartella e cancellarla come superutente
<Lollo_> ho un notebook acer
<krabador> sergios, ci vai da terminale e sudo rm -R cartella
<krabador> !comandi | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<sergios> krabador  per raggiungere la cartella mi basta scrivere il percorso o devo digitare qualche comando tipo il "cd" di dos
<sergios> ?
<krabador> sergios, allora, di base quando apri il terminale sei nella /home/utente
<sergios> ok
<krabador> con il comando ls -la vedi il contenuto della cartella in cui sei
<sergios> e per raggiungere il livello del filesystem
<krabador> con cd cartella, entri nella cartella
<krabador> sergios, cd /
<krabador> entri in /
<krabador> poi , in bocca al lupo
<krabador> una cosa facile che puoi fare
<sergios> krabador mi sapresti indicare dove trovare tutti i comandi di PCmanFM?
<krabador> e aprire pcmanfm, andare nella cartella che ti serve
<krabador> sergios, pcmanfm non ha "comandi"
<krabador> puoi aprire pcmanfm, andare nella cartella che ti serve, copiare il ling
<krabador> link
<krabador> aprire il terminale
<krabador> scrivere cd , incollare il link ed invio
<sergios> krabador mi serve cncellare la cartella come sudo
<krabador> rileggi, è tutto spiegato
<sergios> ok sorry mi ero perso
<sergios> grazie krabador quello che cercavo in realtà era il link dei comandi base, quindi se ho capito bene i comandi sono comuni a tutte le derivate di ubuntu esatto?
<sergios> mi sei stato molto di aiuto
<krabador> sergios, ed altre distribuzioni linux
<krabador> sergios, di niente
<sergios> ma su fedora se non sbaglio sono differenti ...o sbaglio
<sergios> vabbè sono fuori tema! :P
<krabador> sergios, rm   funziona ovunque
<krabador> per esempio.
<sergios> krabador forse ricordo un diverso comando per operare come superutente... immagino anche il cd dato che esiste dalle prime versioni del dos :D
<krabador> praticamente
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe1> come faccio a creare un dvd di avvio per installare ubuntu?avendo il file .iso?
<krabador> !iso | giuseppe1
<ubot-it> giuseppe1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<giuseppe1> krabador, grazie
<krabador> de nada
<giuseppe1> krabador, ma se io masterizzo un dvd con brasero e scelgo l'opzione ,masterizza immagine,poi quel dvd lo metto direttamente nel lettore e posso installare ubuntu?
<krabador> giuseppe1, se masterizzi correttamente la iso, come segnalato, crei un supporto di installazione
<giuseppe1> krabador, ora provo grazie
<saltabecca> sera
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc nuovo senza SO ( asus p551ca-sx313d )ho scaricato il file iso ( ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso )ho creato la chiavetta con il mio pc ,con il programma disk creator.Fino a qui tutto bene ,ma se inserisco la chiavetta nel pc e lo accendo non succede nulla.Probabilmente perche il bios va settato per la chiavetta usb ma nel boot la voce usb non c'è oltretutto nella confezione non c'è il manuale e non lo trovo nemmeno in
<pindol>  rete!?
<cristian_c> pindol, in quale modalità è il bios?
<cristian_c> pindol, sul sito c'è di sicuro il manuale
<pindol> cristian_c, non lo so!sul sito della asus questo modello è sconosciuto
<cristian_c> lol
<pindol> cristian_c, se mi mandi il link per incollare le immagini ti mando una foto del bios
<cristian_c> !image | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pindol> cristian_c, http://postimg.org/image/fed41xzvp/653431cd/
<cristian_c> pindol, add new boot option
<pindol> cristian_c, ho provato ma se vado sulla voce "create"mi dice "please set boot option name and file path"??
<cristian_c> pindol, ma la usb è collegata?
<pindol> oppure su add boot option mi apre una finestra blu dove devo scrivere qualche cosa.cosa?
<pindol> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> pindol, ti do una notizia, trovata la tua serie sul sito asus
<cristian_c> non è vero che non c'è
<jester-> lol
<pindol> cristian_c, non so cosa dire
<jester-> pindol: se usb non collegata è logico che non compaia nelle serie boot
<pindol> jester-, inserisco subito la chiavetta
<jester-> pindol: devi poi riavviare il pc
<pindol> jester-, è apparsa una nuova voce ( UEFI:e il nome della chiavetta)
<pindol> cristian_c, il manuale è in italiano?
<jester-> pindol: quindi seleziona la usb
<pindol> jester-, fantastico ora provo ad installare ubuntu grazie e grazie anche a cristian_c che è stato il mio primo interlocutore sulla chat piu di otto anni or sono
<cristian_c> pindol, il manuale in pdf: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/X550CC/I_eManual_X550CC_X550VB_X550VC_VER7926.pdf
<cristian_c> scarficatelo
<cristian_c> pindol, viene da qui: http://www.asus.com/it/Commercial_Notebook/ASUSPRO_P550CA/HelpDesk_Manual/
<pindol> cristian_c, grazie ancora,adesso l'installazione mi chiede : installa ubuntu a fianco di freeDOS o sostituisci freeDOS con ubuntu . SOSTITUISCO?
<cristian_c> pindol, se ti piace freedos...
<pindol> cristian_c, non so nemmeno cosa sia
<pindol> cristian_c, ho terminato l'installazione di ubuntu ,per far funzionare i software non free devo installare cosa?
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-03
<akis24> giorno
<malimor> aiuto, quale versione di ubuntu è compatibile con scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5600?
<glpiana> ola
<malimor> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<anna_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ma non funzia il wifi sono collegata con il cavo cosa faccio?
<jester-> anna_: apri o terminale
<jester-> anna_: ??
<anna_> jester-, lo cerco la connessione è lenta
<jester-> anna_: anna_ ubuntu o lubuntu
<anna_> jester-, ubuntu
<jester-> dovresti averlo sulla barra se no clicca il logo in cima alla barra e nella dash scrivi terminale
<anna_> jester-, trovato e aperto
<jester-> anna_: scrivi: lspci | grep -i  network e incolla qui il risultato
<jester-> copia e incolla da qui al terminale che fai prima
<jester-> senza e incolla qui il risultato
<anna_> jester-, anna@anna-X551CAP:~$  lspci | grep -i  network
<anna_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<anna_> anna@anna-X551CAP:~$
<jester-> anna_: adesso scrivi rfkill list ma incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | anna_
<ubot-it> anna_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anna_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740883/
<jester-> anna_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> ti chiede la pass dalla ma non la vedi e poi enter
<jester-> anna_: è spenta da tastiera
<jester-> anna_: e poi dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<anna_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740904/
<jester-> anna_: iwconfig
<anna_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740910/
<jester-> anna_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<anna_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740920/
<jester-> anna_: prova a riavviare senza i cavo collegato e controlla se nell'icona network compare la wifi
<anna_> jester-, provo
<cristian_c> anna_, rfkill list
<anna_> jester-, no non funziona,la voce " abilita wi-fi " non è evidenziata
<cristian_c> anna_, rfkill list
<anna_> ok
<anna_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740942/
<cristian_c> anna_, ma hai sbloccato tramite tasto wifi
<cristian_c> ?
<anna_> cristian_c, quale tasto?
<cristian_c> anna_, il tasto wifi
<cristian_c> anna_, non hai provato a sbloccarlo con il tasto?
<cristian_c> risulta bloccato
<anna_> cristian_c, sul tasto f2 c'è il simbolo dell'antenna ho provato ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> anna_, come hai provato?
<anna_> ho provato con ctrl ,fn, alt
<cristian_c> anna_, fn+f2?
<anna_> e la maiuscola
<cristian_c> anna_, fn+f2?
<anna_> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> anna_, mi dicono che c'è un bug
<cristian_c> anna_, mi dicono di fare così. Apri un terminale e digita: /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1022430
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1022430 in linux "[ASUS X55C] Cannot enable wifi again using wireless hotkey" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cristian_c> anna_, scusa, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<jester-> ubot-it: è innamorato dei bug
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anna_> cristian_c, si è aperta una finestra (gedit)
<cristian_c> anna_, e inserisci in gedit questa riga:  options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4
<cristian_c> anna_, poi salva e chiudi gedit
<cristian_c> anna_, quando hai fatto riavvia il sistema
<anna_> ok
<anna_> cristian_c, sono collegata con il wifi siete incredibili!!!!!!!!!!!!jester grazie
<jester-> aloha
<cristian_c> anna_, sì, ha risolto jester
<cristian_c> che ha trovato il bug e la soluzione
<anna_> cmq siete super disponibili grazie
<b00k3r> giorno
<Giada83> Ciao a tutti
<Giada83> come mai quando inserisco un'unità usb o cd al momento che la avvia mi chiede cosa voglio fare e se clicco su apri con gestore dei files mi apre Guadiaeque il lettore muscia???
<Giada83> musica*
<jester-> telachì la Giada83
<Giada83> ???
<Giada83> c'è qualcuno???
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> dovresti aver imparato
<Giada83> cristian_c potete dirmi come devo fare x aprire il gestore files?
<Giada83> si cristian lo so, scusate
<jester-> Giada83: su?
<cristian_c> Giada83, aspetta
<cristian_c> Giada83, hai pacioccato in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> Giada83, posta schermata, dai
<Giada83> kubuntu 14.10
<Giada83> l'ultima versione
<Giada83> nn ricordo se è 14.10
<Giada83> pacioccare significa? tipo smanettare
<cristian_c> !beta | Giada83
<ubot-it> Giada83: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> Giada83, yesss
<Giada83> ok aspetta ci provo
<Giada83> devo trovare una chiavetta
<Giada83> non ricordo come si fa lo screen shot
<Giada83> ci siete? ogni tanto vi eclissate
<jester-> Giada83: tasto stamp
<Giada83> comunque lo faceva anche prima di aggiornare alla versione ultima...quando avevo 13.10
<Giada83> grz jester
<Giada83> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giada83> eh e chi si ricorda.......
<Giada83> http://postimg.org/image/fjwi4juop/
<Giada83> comunque lo faceva anche prima di aggiornare alla versione ultima...quando avevo 13.10
<Giada83> fatto
<Giada83> io ho cliccato "apri con gestore files dolphin" e lui apre il lettore come si vede dallo screen shot
<cristian_c> vabbe, io intendevo la schermata apri con
<cristian_c> Giada83, ottieni risultati simili anche in live?
<Giada83> ci siete? ogni tanto vi eclissate
<cristian_c> Giada83, ottieni risultati simili anche in live?
<cristian_c> lol
<giada83> Ciao, allora l'avete visto il mio screen shot di prima? Come posso risolvere??
<davide> quale screen shot
<giada83> ve lo rimando
<giada83> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giada83> http://postimg.org/image/gxxu9p09v/
<giada83> da qui si vede che quando tento di avviare una chiavetta usb con gestore files invece di aprire dolphin mi apre il lettore musicale......
<cristian_c> giada83, ti ho fatto una domanda ben due volte
<cristian_c> e non hai risposto
<giada83> non ricordo....??
<giada83> eh cristian...a volte capita di saltare delle righe
<giada83> puoi rifarmela x favore??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Giada83, ottieni risultati simili anche in live?
<giada83> in live??? che vuol dire.....non so di cosa parli...hai visto lo screen shot?
<cristian_c> lol
<giada83> mammamia come è lenta sta chat......piglia il morbo di Parkinson ad aspettare....smania totale...
<cristian_c> giada83, caspita, dopo mesi non sai cos'è la modalità live?
<giada83> ve lo rimando
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> abbiamo visto, e peraltro non era neanche la schermata richiesta
<giada83> boh....ci siete?
<giada83> no cristian_c..... uso pochissimo il pc e poi ubuntu proprio non lo comprendo
<cristian_c> !pazienza | giada83
<ubot-it> giada83: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> giada83, sei entrata per mesi in chat a domandare cose
<cristian_c> giada83, prendi il dvd di ubuntu e avvialo in live
<cristian_c> se è di kde è uguale
<cristian_c> *kubuntu
<cristian_c> giada83, poi controlli se il problema si verifica anche in live
<giada83> perchè forse dovreste essere più precisi....qui c'è gente che non ci capisce nulla ( io per esempio) e se parlate sottintendendo o con termini tecnici io mica vi capisco :)))
<giada83> se mi dite esattamente cosa fare procedo.....sperando sia una cosa breve perchè sennò ci sverno e non posso stare tanto al pc....ho una connessione schifosa
<giada83> quindi non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> giada83, non hai il dvd di kubuntu?
<cristian_c> giada83, come hai installato kubuntu?
<giada83> son passati dei mesi cristian_c....ho cancellato le nozioni apprese dato che uso il pc praticamente solo per ascoltare la musica
<cristian_c> giada83, ti serve il dvd d'installazione
<cristian_c> per avviare la live
<Giada83_> cristian_c ero caduta
<Giada83_> ti è arrivata la mia risposta o la devo riscrivere?
<cristian_c> Giada83_, ho letto
<cristian_c> giada83, ti serve il dvd d'installazione
<cristian_c> per avviare la live
<Giada83_> quindi devo riscaricare tutto?????????
<cristian_c> Giada83_, ti serve la .iso per lanciare la modalità live
<cristian_c> ma non hai più quel dvd?
<Giada83_> che poi non ricordo neanche come si crea la live....ricordo che va usato il gestore dischi di avvio ma non ricordo assolutamente la procedura
<cristian_c> Giada83_, la live la crei masterizzando il file .iso
<Giada83_> il dvd che avevo era di una persona e gliel'ho poi reso quando ho fatto la usb con la live
<Giada83_> solo che quella key l'ho formattatat proprio ieri
<Giada83_> e ora son senza live e non so se nell'hard disk esterno ho tenuto la iso
<Giada83_> dovrei vedere....
<cristian_c> Giada83_, controlla se c'è
<cristian_c> e poi masterizzi su dvd
<Giada83_> mettiamo che la ho come si fa a masterizzare la iso?
<cristian_c> così non devi formattare
<cristian_c> !iso | Giada83_
<ubot-it> Giada83_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Giada83_> $RECYCLE.BIN
<Giada83_> è per caso questa???
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Giada83_, è un file .iso
<cristian_c> anche bello grosso
<Giada83_> quella è una cartella che contiene tutti dei files strani con nomi strani ma in effetti non vedo estensioni iso quindi non è
<Giada83_> allora non ce l'ho......mannaggia!
<Giada83_> il problema è che vado con una connessione del cellulare che non va come l'adsl e quindi non penso di riuscire a scaricare la iso
<Giada83_> si potrebbe fare?
<Giada83_> non c'è verso di poterla avere ceduta da qualcuno? per esempio uno di voi che me la invia per mail o tramite altro mezzo?
<room> salve :))
<room> e la prima volta che sto su questo canale di cosa parlate qui ???))
<krabador> !topic | room
<ubot-it> room: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<brandimarte> ciao ho un problema
<Giada83_> cristian_c: ci sei ancora?
<brandimarte> mi potete aiutare?
<room> COSA HAI ???
<cristian_c> Giada83_, capisco
<cybernova> !caps | room
<ubot-it> room: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<room> va bien
<brandimarte> sto installando ubunto su windows 7
<room> scusate e la prima volta che uso il server ubuntu
<brandimarte> sono arrivato quasi alla fine
<room> e
<brandimarte> su schermata nera mi è apparsa tutta una serie di comandi
<krabador> brandimarte, stai installando insieme a win7?
<cristian_c> Giada83_, non hai fatto una cosa buona a formattare la usb, allora
<brandimarte> l'ultimo dei quali è
<brandimarte> brandimarte@ubuntu^$
<Giada83_> cristian
<room> che scheda video hai ?
<Giada83_> alla fine rimetto windows....meno problemi
<brandimarte> asp
<room> ho avuto lo stesso problema e per colpa della schedavideo e delle impostazioni nell bios
<room> asp fammi indovinare hai uefi
<brandimarte> ho un Asus del cavolo modello X54H
<brandimarte> si ho wifi
<room> che versione hai installato ?
<brandimarte> l'ultima
<krabador> Giada83_, addio
<room> allora entra nell bios e cerca una cosa simile a graphics
<Giada83_> ???
<Giada83_> krabador cosa
<Giada83_> cosa dici krabador?
<room> arrivederci devo andare
<Giada83_> quella è una cartella che contiene tutti dei files strani con nomi strani ma in effetti non vedo estensioni iso quindi non è
<brandimarte> non so cosa sia una bios,...
<cristian_c> Giada83_, beh, certo con quella connessione a singhiozzo
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> pacioccare non è una buona idea
<brandimarte> forse siamo arrivati al punto che non so di cos parliamo
<Giada83_> cristian_c: forse se vado in un negozio pc
<krabador> brandimarte, forse dovresti spiegare un po' meglio il problema
<Giada83_> dove fanno assistenza
<Giada83_> me lo daranno un disco?
<brandimarte> lo so lo so
<Giada83_> o posso averlo da voi
<Giada83_> in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> Giada83_, un disco di cosa
<cristian_c> ?
<jobo> buongiorno a tutti,
<krabador> Giada83_, canonical li vende, i dischi di installazione
<Giada83_> perchè se tutte le volte
<Giada83_> è questo problema allora rimetto windows e fine
<brandimarte> ho una pagina nera con tutte scritte bianche di cui l'ultima è brandimarte@ubuntu$
<jobo> posso chiedervi un aiuto per aprire le porte con amule?
<brandimarte> sta aspettando un comando
<Giada83_> si ma perchè comprarli se posso averlo gratutiatamente
<jobo> o mi dite a chi posso rivolgermi?
<brandimarte> non so cosa fare
<krabador> Giada83_, se usi tranquillamente il sistema senza fare cose che non sai fare pretendendo che siano alla tua portata ed in 5 minuti, il sistema non si rompe da solo
<Giada83_> pacioccare????
<krabador> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<Giada83_> che vuol dire cristian_c -.....e 2
<krabador> !amule | jobo
<ubot-it> jobo: please see above
<Giada83_> non so cosa vuol dire
<cybernova> brandimarte, che versione di ubuntu hai installato, come lo hai installato?
<jobo> si ho visto, ho fatto tutto ma ancora problemi..
<jobo> qualcuno mi apre in privato?
<jobo> se si può..
<Giada83_> krabador: non uso mai internet sul pc....lo uso solo x la musica
<krabador> Giada83_, allora, se non riesci a scaricare e masterizzare una iso, allora fallo dal computer di qualcun altro , o la compri
<Giada83> ciao, son tornata per dire una cosa a voi che non capite davvero come sta la cosa......volevo dire a cristian_c  che sono andata a vedere cosa significa il termine pacioccare e volevo dirvi che per colpa di voi chemi credete una hacker mi tocca togliere ubuntu
<glpiana> Giada83, ascolta, qui non ha colpa nessuno
<Giada83> se non mi credete allora perchè non mi aiutate a togliere questo emulatore dal mio sistema??
<glpiana> Giada83, nessuno ti obbliga a usare ubuntu, è una tua scelta
<Giada83> mi fareste un piacere perchè non mi va tutte le volte che entro in chat di dover avere discussioni inutili
<glpiana> Giada83, se non vuoi più usarlo sei liberissima di farlo, nessuno si lamenterà della cosa
<Giada83> glpiana....io non ci capisco un c***** di computer!!!!!!!! lo capite o no???
<Giada83> volete che ci si incontra e mi date mano a levare sto priblema
<glpiana> Giada83, è stato qualcuno di noi a dirti di installare ubuntu?
<Giada83> guardate sono andata persino dai carabinieri tempo fa sapetre?
<Giada83> perchè so che cosa fa la gente coi pc....
<glpiana> non penso, per cui, anzitutto, datti una calmata
<Giada83> glpiana.....ripeto.....sono stata dai carabinieri
<Giada83> capisci?
<Giada83> capite o no
<cristian_c> Giada83, era una domanda
<glpiana> Giada83, e che me ne fa se sei stata dai carabinieri? penso succeda di dovercisi recare per denunce
<glpiana> Giada83, ora, tornando al problema, che emulatore vorresti togliere?
<Giada83> doipo che ci fu quella discussione qua in chat mesi fa andai dai carabinieri per sapere cosa vuol dire tutto questo
<glpiana> Giada83, per cortesia, non andare fuori tema
<glpiana> Giada83, l'argomento del canale è il support. e se speighi qual èil tuo problema magari ti si può dare supporto
<Giada83> gl piana......son stata in un forum a vedere cosa vuol dire "pacioccare" perchè non conosco sti termini da internauti...io nn uso molto il pc...e ho letto, fra le tante cose, che pacioccare significa usare degli emulatori....non so cosa siano ma a instinto sembra qualcosa che "emula"
<glpiana> Giada83, per tutto il resto c'è il canale dedicato al cazzeggio: #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Giada83, pacioccare è dialettale per "toccare" "mettere mano"
<Giada83> leggevo che uno ha taroccato dei tasti sulla tastiera del fratello
<glpiana> !chat | Giada83
<ubot-it> Giada83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giada83> glpiana....ogni volta che entro in questa cavolo di chat ho problemi con qualcuno ch pensa che io stia facendo chissà quali cose nella chat.....prima cristian_c parlava di pacioccare e krabador si riferiva a no so che quando ha detto che io non devo fare cose che non son della mia portata...e io ho ripensato a sta cosa del mio ip che viene duplicato con altri nick
<Giada83> forse ci siamo fraintesi?
<Giada83> dimmelo te
<Giada83> forse ho capito male io
<glpiana> Giada83, puoi per cortesia illustare di nuovo qual è il tuo problema col pc?
<glpiana> Giada83, puoi per cortesia illustare di nuovo qual è il tuo problema col pc?
<Giada83_> eccomi, mi si blocca la chat e devo sempre rientrare
<Giada83_> lo ripeto perchè lo avevo gia scritto poco fa ma mi sa che si è impallato tutto....
<Giada83_> mi ha gia detto cristian_c ...solo che volevo domandare se era possibile avere da voi una live magari per email o per altro mezzo, se si potesse, perchè ho una connessione non buona x scaricare una iso cosi grande
<Giada83_> altrimenti non so come risolvere il problema del mio pc, mi ha detto cristian_c  che ci vuole una live
<remix_tj> Giada83_: via email pesa uguale di scaricarla
<glpiana> Giada83_, non siamo un ufficio spedizioni purtroppo. quindi vado a leggermi il log per sapere che problema hai
<glpiana> <Giada83> come mai quando inserisco un'unità usb o cd al momento che la avvia mi chiede cosa voglio fare e se clicco su apri con gestore dei files mi apre Guadiaeque il lettore muscia???
<glpiana> Giada83_, è questo?
<remix_tj> quindi ti conviene cercare uno che la scarichi per te e te la porta, oppure vai in edicola e cerchi tra i giornali a tema linux se c'è una live di ubuntu
<Giada83_> si glpiana
<glpiana> Giada83_, sei su kubuntu?
<Giada83_> si
<glpiana> Giada83_, apri le impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> Giada83_, in basso trovi la sezione relativa all'hardware
<barby> salve a tutti
<barby> provo a chiedere qui, magari qualcuno c'è già passato
<barby> mi serve pipelight
<Giada83_> fatto
<barby> ma non riesco ad aggiungere il repository
<glpiana> barby, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repo ufficiali. comuqnue cerca su google "pipelight e ubntu" e troverai guide per attivarlo
<glpiana> Giada83_, in quella sezione hai la voce "dispositivi rimovibili". aprila
<glpiana> a2345678912, basta
<barby> -.-" già fatto... grazie lo stesso
<Giada83_> si glpiana
<glpiana> barby, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e ne parliamo di là
<glpiana> Giada83_, puoi prendere una schermata?
<glpiana> !mage | Giada83_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<glpiana> !image | Giada83_
<ubot-it> Giada83_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giada83_> si posso prenderla
<Giada83_> cosa devo shottare?
<glpiana> Giada83_, hai aperto dispositivi rimovibili?
<Giada83_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giada83_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giada83_> http://postimg.org/image/mv41rh8gp/
<glpiana> Giada83_, ok, torna indietro e apri la voce "azione dei dispositivi" e mandami la schermata
<giada83> oddio....3 ore per entrare e mi aveva messo nel channel inglese
<giada83> mah
<giada83> glpiana: ci sei ancora?
<giada83> !image
<giada83> ti rimando la schermata
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giada83> http://postimg.org/image/dpxrih0n5/
<giada83> ecco
<glpiana> giada83, qui è tutto a posto. fai sta prova, chiudi la sessione, rientra in una sessione ospite (guest) e vedi cosa fa inserendo una usb
<giada83> ok
<giada83> ci provo
<Giada83> glpiana: fatto....con guest funziona
<Giada83> vai, si è ribloccata la chat......... che stress
<Giada83> ecco si è sbloccata
<Giada83> mi leggi ora?
<glpiana> Giada83, ero bloccato pure io
<glpiana> Giada83, dimmi
<Giada83> si, allora con ingresso guest funziona
<glpiana> Giada83, se resettiamo kde perdi le impostazioni (sfondo, barre, caratteri) del gestore delle finestre
<glpiana> Giada83, è un problema?
<Giada83> non importa...
<Giada83> basta che non perdo i miei files
<glpiana> Giada83, apri un terminale e scrivi: mv .kde .kde_vecchio
<glpiana> Giada83, il comando non ti darà alcun output
<Giada83> fatto
<Giada83> e ora?
<glpiana> Giada83, poi termini di nuovo la sessione e rientri e vedi come si comporta
<Giada83> ok
<Giada83> grazie x ora
<Giada83> torno fra poco
<glpiana> ok
<Giada83_> glpiana: niente da fare.......rifà il solito scherzo
<Giada83> glpiana: ....non riusciamo a dialogare
<glpiana> Giada83, due minuti e arrivo
<Giada83> ok
<glpiana> Giada83, come si chiama il lettore audio?
<cristian_pascal> salve a tutti
<Giada83> guaialdeque
<glpiana> Giada83, controlla le preferenze di sto programma anzitutto
<Giada83> a me pare tutto regolare....non ho visto voci che menzionano un avvio da key
<glpiana> Giada83, puoi per cortesia scrivermi il nome corretto del programma?
<Giada83> guayadeque
<glpiana> Giada83, io proverei a rimuoverlo
<Giada83> è l'unico che funziona a dovere......... peccato
<glpiana> Giada83, è una prova, poi nel caso lo reinstalliamo
<Giada83> ok allora procedo...
<Giada83> grazie x ora
<lollo1983> ciao a tutti
<lollo1983> c'è nessuno
<lollo1983> ?
<krabador> lollo1983, chiedi
<lollo1983> ok grazie
<lollo1983> ho un problema con ubuntu server
<lollo1983> ieri ho provato ad installare da terminale dei nuovi pacchetti
<lollo1983> ma mi dava degli errori nello scaricamento
<krabador> lollo1983, puoi postare il contenuto degli errori?
<lollo1983> questo digitando i comandi sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<lollo1983> adesso no perchè sono fuori sede e non ho il terminale davanti
<krabador> lollo1983, errori si hanno per vari motivi
<lollo1983> volevo sapere se era possbile da terminale cambiare il server per lo scaricamento dei pacchetti
<lollo1983> per intenderci da quello italiano a quello principale
<krabador> lollo1983, devi sostituire /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> con uno che abbia i server principali
<lollo1983> perfetto come si fà??? sono un po a digiuno di comandi e mi stò avvicinando ora alla gestione di un piccolo server casalingo
<glpiana> lollo1983, a mio parere se non hai dimestichezza coi comandi, ti prepari il file sources.list su un altro pc con un editor di testo grafico e poi lo copi sul server
<lollo1983> grazie
<krabador> è la cosa piu' semplice
<lollo1983> ce ne sono di già fatti da qualche parte?
<krabador> lollo1983, dopo la sostituzione, sudo apt-get update , prima di fare qualsiasi tipo di operazione
<lollo1983> ok ma il file source.list con quali valori devo modificarlo?
<glpiana> lollo1983, versione di ubuntu?
<lollo1983> ubuntu server 12.04
<akis24> sera
<luke_> buonasera scusate ho un problemino
<akis24> !chiedi | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luke_> il gestore aggiornamenti mi dice:  "new hardware support is available" ma poi quando vado per aggiornare mi dice  seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty: Depends: libglapi-mesa-lts-trusty (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise1) ma 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise1 sta per essere installato                             Depends: libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1) ma 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2.2 sta per essere installato   
<luke_> Che vuol dire?
<luke_> cosa sarebbe? un avanzamento di versione?
<akis24> luke_: significa che non trova dei pacchetti che dovrebbero essere presenti .. sono aggiornamenti  al sistema
<luke_> e dunque che posso fare?
<akis24> luke_: prova a dare da terminale  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   e quando finisce metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luke_> ok
<luke_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742252/
<akis24> luke_: sorry tono subito ..
<krabador> luke_, dal paste, non hai niente da aggiornare
<luke_> come faccio a postare una foto?
<luke_> il gestore mi dice new hardare is available....ti volevo far vedere la schermata
<krabador> !image | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> luke_, manda, per favore, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luke_> http://postimg.org/image/57kgaykbn/129d26a8/
<luke_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742288/
<jester-> luke_: è tutto a ppsto che problemi hai
<krabador> luke_, per favore, manda software-properties-gtk da terminale, va nella schermata "altro software" e fa uno screenshot, cosi' come dell'ultima tab  a destra
<luke_> i problemi sono che il gestore mi dice che ci sono aggiornamenti....ma quando clicco su install mi va in crash tutto
<luke_> http://postimg.org/image/glg6dmmfz/55c9e583/
<krabador> luke_, new hardware support è avanzamento di versione, che per il ppa, che hai inserito in "altro software" non va
<luke_> quindi che devo fare?
<krabador> luke_, che ubuntu hai?
<luke_> 12.04 lts
<luke_> credo
<krabador> vuoi / puoi avanzare di versione ubuntu ?
<luke_> http://postimg.org/image/vmrnmdjxb/4d40d829/
<luke_> me lo dice lui di avanzare non io
<krabador> luke_, ma tu se non lo vuoi fare non sei obbligato
<krabador> se togli il ppa, si sblocca e la fa
<luke_> ma puoi guardare questa schermata?
<luke_> http://postimg.org/image/57kgaykbn/129d26a8/
<jester-> luke_: il sistema è aggiornato, hw support è avanzamnto di versione
<jester-> luke_: prova a farlo male che vaca non lo fa causa ppa
<luke_> infatti....quando provo mi dice
<jester-> o titieni la 12,04 re ignori
<krabador> luke_, o ti tieni la tua versione , e lo ignori, oppure provi a fare l'avanzamento di versione, disabilitanto il ppa, nella tab "altro software" di software--properties-gtk
<luke_> http://postimg.org/image/i0blsqdyz/33f23c0e/
<jester-> luke_: se vuoi avanzart devi fare ripristino di sistema usando ls livr 14.04
<luke_> hai visto che schermata brutta?
<jester-> !ripristino | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> luke_, ma se hai usato il sistema per tanto tempo, e vuoi passare ad una versione successiva, ti conviene fare il backup e reinstallare da capo
<luke_> dunque devo togliere il ppa?
<krabador> oppure seguire la guida di ripristino
<jester-> luke_: anche purgando il ppa 90% non risolve
<luke_> http://postimg.org/image/aakuu1sy3/e699360d/
<jester-> e 4 vpm ppa non aggiorna
<krabador> luke_, è inutile che ti metti li a cliccare compulsivamente
<krabador> o rimuovi il ppa e ci provi
<krabador> oppure lascia stare cosi0
<jester-> dovrebbe usare ppa-purge ma dubito che abbia ancora la stringa di quando ha aggiunto
<luke_> ma quel ppa posso rimuoverlo senza fare danni? perchè se è colpa di quel ppa lo levo subito...
<luke_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-defaults-it-team/ubuntu-defaults-it/ubuntu
<luke_> che ppa sarebbe? boh..
<krabador> luke_, software-properties-gtk , "altro software" , lo rimuovi
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get update
<jester-> non ccambia neiente
<jester-> serve ppa-purge
<luke_> dunque lo devo rimuovere e poi sudo apt-get update  giusto?
<jester-> nadu
<krabador> ma ti consiglio vivamente , se vuoi passare di versione, o di reinstallare da capo, o di seguire la guida del ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> luke_: hai ancora la stringa di quando lo hai aggiunto?
<luke_> no
<luke_> ma per toglierlo è una cosa veloce
<luke_> è che non so se faccio danni togliendolo
<jester-> luke_: terminale: history | grep ppa
<jester-> fa vedere
<luke_> e poi fare un avanzamento mi sembrerebbe una cosa normale .....ma se poi succede un casino...
<luke_> devo reistallare tutto....
<jester-> luke_: avanzi usando il metodo ripristino dopo aver provato la live 14.04
<luke_> gianluca@Samsung-NP900X3D:~$ history | grep ppa    19  history | grep ppa gianluca@Samsung-NP900X3D:~$
<jester-> o ti tieni la 12,04 se va bene, la scelta è tua
<luke_> ma poi se mitengo questa versione gli aggiornamenti non mi arrivano più.....
<krabador> certo che ti arrivano
<jester-> luke_: ancora è supportata
<krabador> fino al 2017
<luke_> cmq anche togliendo quel ppa mi da errore , va in crash il gestore e non mi fa procedere...
<luke_> e poi mi dice Is the issue you are reporting one you encountered when upgrading Ubuntu from one release to another?
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> vedo che spiegare è perdere tempo
<krabador> !ripsristino | luke_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripsristino'
<krabador> !ripristino | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> !installazione | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !ppa | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> !ppa-purge | luke_
<ubot-it> luke_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<luke_> va beh io non ho capito
<jester-> luke_: ppa mettee roba non ufficiale e il gestore trovandola non avanza
<luke_> non vedo il sistema danneggiato.....vedo un aggiornamento non riuscito per qualche pacchetto.....
<luke_> l'ho tolto quel ppa...l'ho tolto....
<jester-> si dovrebbe fare un ppa purgeche rimette la roba originale
<jester-> eddai
<jester-> frega un cazzo del repo ma frega della roba che ha installato il ppa
<luke_> ah ora ho capito....
<krabador> luke_, se non riesci a fare ppa-purge, continuerai ad avere il problema
<luke_> dunque devo fare ppa-purge ?
<luke_> ditemi i comandi precisi perchè io sono imbranatissimo...
<chahal> cm posso installare flash player ultima versione?
<Luca> ciao a tutti, leggendo questa guida (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Vga_switcheroo), volevo sapere come mettere l'opzione "modeset = 1" e dove metterla, in quanto sono un novellino con ubuntu :)
<Gianni> salve
<Gianni> c'e nessuno?
<Guest9497> ho bisogno d'aiuto per installare ubuntu
<Shimoda> ciao a tutti :)
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oasisiano> buonasera
<oasisiano> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<oasisiano> sto cercanto di installare ubuntu
<oasisiano> ma non ci riesco
<krabador> oasisiano, chiedi
<oasisiano> allora non ho nessun sistema operativo
<oasisiano> ho scaricato kubuntu 14.04
<oasisiano> ho fatto un dvd l'ho messo nel pc ma niente
<oasisiano> il pc parte
<oasisiano> poi arrivo in un punto c'è in basso un disegnino
<oasisiano> tipo una tastiera e un bambino
<krabador> oasisiano, hai impostato correttamente il boot dal dvd?
<oasisiano> e poi non vado più avanti
<oasisiano> si
<krabador> oasisiano, di che pc parliamo ?
<krabador> caratteristiche precise
<oasisiano> pentium
<oasisiano> un po' vecchietto
<oasisiano> 2.0 ghz
<oasisiano> 2 gb di ram
<krabador> pentium?
<oasisiano> ho scaricato la versione 32 bit
<krabador> oasisiano, lista per favore le caratteristiche precise del pc
<krabador> tenendo in considerazione che , se ha piu' di 10 anni
<oasisiano> penso abbia più di dieci anni
<oasisiano> me lo hanno dato due giorni fa
<oasisiano> ok vado a leggerle
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> è la piu' indicata
<krabador> ubuntu e kubuntu, non sono assolutamente indicati
<oasisiano> intel celeron 2000 mhz
<oasisiano> 2 gb di ram kingston
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, lubuntu
<krabador> che scheda video hai?
<oasisiano> mmm non molto potente
<oasisiano> dove si legge nel bios?
<krabador> oasisiano, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<oasisiano> sto scaricando entra in cd vero?
<oasisiano> ho finito i dvd accidenti
<oasisiano> vedo 683 mb
<krabador> ce la fai con cd da 700mb
<oasisiano> perfetto
<oasisiano> una volta scaricata
<oasisiano> devo semplicemente masterizzare
<sime__> buonasera a tutti, mi potete dare una mano a mettere a posto laptop-mode?
<oasisiano> e mettere il cd giusto con già impostato l'avvio dal boot?
<krabador> !iso | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> sime__, "laptop-mode" ?
<oasisiano> non ho capito kraba
<krabador> oasisiano, che hai a disposizione adesso, per masterizzare il cd?
<krabador> da dove lo stai scaricando
<oasisiano> si cd/dvd
<sime__> laptop-mode-tools, intendo.
<oasisiano> dal portatile
<krabador> oasisiano, da quale sistema la stai scaricando ?
<oasisiano> windows 7
<krabador> oasisiano, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Windows_7
<oasisiano> sisi
<oasisiano> perchè mi consigli lubuntu? perchè questo pc è troppo datato secondo te?
<krabador> oasisiano, si
<oasisiano> grazie speriamo parta questo pc! sto impazzendo
<oasisiano> manca un quarto d'ora al termine del download
<krabador> bene
<oasisiano> lo masterizzo a 2X alla velocità più bassa giusto?
<krabador> oasisiano, puoi andare anche ad una velocità piu' alta
<krabador> oasisiano, l'importante è che la iso non sia stata scaricata corrotta
<sime__> ho il laptop-mode che non credo faccia alcunchè. Ho configurato in modo che la cpu non superi una frequenza, ma all'avvio ciò non avviene.
<oasisiano> la sto scaricando normalmente dal link da te postatomi
<krabador> sime__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<krabador> sime__, che ubuntu usi?
<sime__> krabador, kubuntu 14.04
<oasisiano> grazie krabador tra poco ti farò sapere come finirà
<sime__> grazie per la guida, era ciò che cercavo
<krabador> oasisiano, se il pc, ha una porta lan funzionante
<krabador> puoi connetterti da li
<krabador> una volta mandata la live
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> si ho già collegato tutto
<oasisiano> sono in attesa della fine del download
<oasisiano> sono curioso di vedere questa interfaccia grafica ho sempre avuto windows e sto restaurando questo vecchio pc
<sime__> krabador, ma pm-utils va avviato manualmente ogni volta?
<oasisiano> kraba
<oasisiano> scusami
<oasisiano> ho fatto tutto
<oasisiano> ho visto la schermata della lingua ma la tastiera non mi permetteva di scegliere
<oasisiano> è rimasta sulla lingua inglese ma poi schermata nera
<oasisiano> non va avanti perchè?
<krabador> oasisiano, riavvia, al menu della lingua
<krabador> premi f6
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> e fai partire "prova lubuntu"
<oasisiano> ecco riprovo
<oasisiano> non posso cliccare nulla
<oasisiano> non funziona f6
<oasisiano> perchèèè
<oasisiano> schermata lingua 30 secondi tastiera non funziona e poi schermo nero
<sime__> evidentemente non ti funziona
<sime__> quanta ram hai detto di avere?
<oasisiano> 2 gb
<oasisiano> ora ho scaricato la 12.04 di versione xubuntu
<oasisiano> vediamooo se ce la faccioo
<sime__> l'hai scaricata col torrent?
<sime__> ma se la tastiera già all'inizio non ti funziona, mi sa che c'è poco da fare
<sime__> linux non è stato ancora caricato, quindi il problema è altrove, forse nel bios.
<oasisiano> e quindi?
<oasisiano> dimmi come fare per favore sto impazzendo
<sime__> fammi ben capire, accendi il pc, ti viene la scelta della lingua ma la tastiera non funziona
<oasisiano> esatto
<oasisiano> proprio così
<sime__> allora mi sa che è il bios che ha dei problemi
<oasisiano> ho provato con xubuntu 14.04
<oasisiano> e lubuntu
<oasisiano> ora anche con versione 12
<sime__> l'unica cosa che puoi fare, secondo me è vedere se ci sono degli aggiornamenti
<sime__> del bios
<oasisiano> e non posso cliccare nulla
<oasisiano> come si fa?
<oasisiano> non sono molto esperto
<oasisiano> ora sto scaricando xubuntu 10.10
<oasisiano> vediamo se uno funziona incredibile
<sime__> va che non cambia nulla, è una cosa che non dipende da linux, secondo me.
<oasisiano> e da cosA dal bios?
<sime__> se vuoi provare a caso, prova anche linux puppy.
<sime__> primo devi capire che bios hai, marca e modello.
<oasisiano> vado a leggerlo
<sime__> però , sempre che ci siano aggiornamenti, aggiornarlo è abbastanza delicato, il pc potrebbe non partire più se sbagli.
<sime__> ma hai un pc fisso?
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> amibios version 3.31a
<oasisiano> è vecchio
<oasisiano> intel celeron 2000 mhz
<oasisiano> bios version p4al-800 bios p1.00
<sime__> devi andare sul sito del produttore e vedere se ci sono aggiornamenti. Poi dovrai accedere a windows, installare, e se ha funzionato riavviare, se qualcosa è andato storto, addio pc.
<oasisiano> a me windows non funziona
<mibofra> ragazzi, qualcuno ha bisogno di supporto?
<oasisiano> non funziona nulla sto cercando di installare il primo sistema operativo
<oasisiano> incredibile
<oasisiano> sto impazzendo
<oasisiano> da dove si scarica puppy linux?
<mibofra> lol oasisiano di che hai bisogno?
<mibofra> anche perché se è per puppy
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oasisiano> nono
<oasisiano> ho bisogno di aiuto
<oasisiano> nel senso che non riesco a far partirre
<oasisiano> nessun tipo di ubuntu
<oasisiano> la tastiera non risponde ai comandi
<oasisiano> della scelta lingua poi schermo nero
<sime__> secondo me ha il bios buggato, ma chissà...
<oasisiano> ora sto scaricando xubuntu 10.10
<oasisiano> siccome non sono esperto e sto installando il primo sistema operativo che mi consigliate?
<oasisiano> ora lo rompo
<oasisiano> lo butto dalla finestra
<sime__> dal sito della amibios, sembra sia necessario windows per aggiornarlo
<oasisiano> e una persona che non ha windows cosa deve fare?
<sime__> c'è la versione 2.10 del tuo bios
<oasisiano> e quindi? come devo procedere?
<sime__> http: // biosagentplus . com / bios/AM7K1A91
<sime__> vedi se il chipset ALI 1681+1563 ti dice qualcosa. dovrebbe combaciare.
<oasisiano> si
<krabador_> oasisiano, allora?
<oasisiano> ciao kraba
<oasisiano> sembra il problema sia del bios
<krabador_> "del bios" ?
<oasisiano> ora sto scaricando la versione 10.10
<krabador_> hai provato "acpi=off"
<krabador_> in f6
<krabador_> in avvio ?
<oasisiano> no
<krabador_> oasisiano, la 10.10 non è piu' supportata
<oasisiano> uff
<krabador_> se proprio si deve usare qualcosa di antecedente all'ultima, allora la 12.04
<krabador_> ancora supportata
<krabador_> per qualche anno
<oasisiano> l'ho fatto
<oasisiano> l'ho già scaricata
<oasisiano> ma nulla
<oasisiano> mi resta sulla lingua
<oasisiano> resta su inglese
<oasisiano> poi schermata nera dopo 30 secondi
<sime__> se non funziona la tastiera al boot non può essere un problema del bios buggato?
<oasisiano> non chiederlo a me che non lo so
<oasisiano> ;)
<krabador_> oasisiano, allora, riavvia, riprova con nomodeset e acpi=off
<krabador_> dal menu f6
<krabador_> e riprova a mandare
<oasisiano> spiegati bene
<oasisiano> f6 quando?
<krabador_> non avevi provato nomodeset prima?
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> la tastiera non funziona cosa clicco?
<sime__> cmq il sito è questo con l'ultimo bios: http://www. asrock. com/mb/ULi/P4AL-800/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
<krabador_> oasisiano, se la tastiera non funziona, come hai fatto a selezionare f6
<krabador_> e le altre opzioni ?
<oasisiano> allora
<oasisiano> dove dici nel bios?
<oasisiano> si ho visto sime
<krabador_> prima di andare a toccare il bios, che in una scheda di 10 anni, puo' significare bruciarla
<krabador_> prova
<krabador_> le
<krabador_> opzioni
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> dimmi come procedere
<sime__> esatto, sono daccordo con krabador, il bios è l'ultima cosa da fare. solo che se non gli funziona la tastiera, non vedo molte alternative
<oasisiano> ora per esempio sono nel bios e la tastiera funziona
<krabador_> oasisiano, la tastiera è usb?
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> e funziona
<oasisiano> nel bios
<krabador_> oasisiano, vedi se è abilitato legacy usb
<oasisiano> ma io sono profano una cosa più semplice non c'è tutte a me uff
<krabador_> oasisiano, le cose semplici sono le piu' recenti
<oasisiano> eh lo so
<krabador_> roba precedente va saputa usare
<krabador_> e impostare
<oasisiano> lo so
<oasisiano> hai ragione
<krabador_> tra l'altro una asrock di quel periodo , è un miracolo che si accenda ancora
<oasisiano> me l'hanno dato mi serve un pc giusto andante
<oasisiano> devo buttarlo?
<oasisiano> allora?
<krabador_> hai visto o no se in bios è impostato usb legacy
<oasisiano> dove si legge?
<krabador_> integrated peripherals
<oasisiano> disabled
<oasisiano> l'ho trovato
<krabador_> oasisiano, metti enabled
<krabador_> dimmi le altre opzioni isb
<oasisiano> usb contoller enabled--- usb device legacy suppor  disabled
<krabador_> usb
<oasisiano> queste due sono le voci
<krabador_> enabled il legacy
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador_> potrebbe esserci una voce usb keyboard
<oasisiano> no non c'è
<krabador_> salvi con f10
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador_> o nella voce apposita
<oasisiano> fatto
<krabador_> salvi ed esci
<krabador_> rimanda in boot il disco
<oasisiano> fatto
<oasisiano> siiiiiiiiiiiiii
<oasisiano> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<oasisiano> ora vaaaa
<krabador_> ma guarda....
<krabador_> :)
<krabador_> adesso f6, nomodeset
<oasisiano> grandeeeeeeeeeeeee
<krabador_> seleziona la lingua
<oasisiano> ora mi funzionano anche le frecce
<oasisiano> scelgo italiano
<krabador_> nomodeset e italiano
<krabador_> poi "prova ubuntu "
<krabador_> quanta ram hai?
<oasisiano> ho cliccato installa
<oasisiano> xubuntu
<oasisiano> 2 gb
<oasisiano> riecco nero
<krabador_> e lubuntu che fine ha fatto?
<oasisiano> ho sbagliato cd
<oasisiano> porca put.....
<krabador_> metti lubuntu
<oasisiano> ne ho fatti 5
<oasisiano>  metto lubuntu 14.04
<krabador_> lubutu 14.04 , ok
<oasisiano> prova lubuntu senza installarlo?
<oasisiano> sono nel menù
<oasisiano> ho 2gb di ram
<krabador_> si
<oasisiano> schermo nero
<krabador_> si blocca?
<oasisiano> si
<krabador_> premi una freccia
<oasisiano> niente
<oasisiano> tutto nero
<oasisiano> lo schermo
<krabador_> oasisiano, allora riavvia la macchina ,e fermati un attimo nel meni
<krabador_> menu
<oasisiano> ci sono
<oasisiano> devo cambiare qcosa?
<krabador_> allora, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset
<krabador_> e sotto scrivi , alla fine della linea
<krabador_> vga=791
<krabador_> e fallo partire
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> seleziono nomodeset
<oasisiano> c'è una vicino poi?
<oasisiano> dove scrivo?
<krabador_> dopo selezionato nomodeset
<krabador_> se premi esc per far scomparire il riquadro
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador_> c'è una linea
<oasisiano> si
<krabador_> testuale
<krabador_> sopora tutte le f
<krabador_> allora, alla fine
<krabador_> scrivi vga=791
<krabador_> e mandi invio
<oasisiano> fatto
<oasisiano> ma era importante che sull'hard disk in precedenza c'era installato windows?
<krabador_> al fine di far partire la live, no
<oasisiano> e mi mette windows error
<krabador_> non hai mandato in boot la linea
<oasisiano> l'ho mandata
<krabador_> windows non c'entra nulla
<krabador_> sta caricando dal cd, o no?
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> dal cd
<oasisiano> ci risono
<krabador_> e cosa sta facendo adesso ?
<oasisiano> nomodeset selzionato
<oasisiano> ora è uscita una scritta lunghissima
<oasisiano> finsce con splash
<oasisiano> lì dove ho scritto la stringa in precedenza
<krabador_> scusami, prima dove l'avevi scritto "vga=791"?
<oasisiano> lì
<krabador_> dopo splash -- va scritto
<oasisiano> e prima non c'era questa scritta lunga
<oasisiano> solo opzioni di boc c'era scritto
<krabador_> splash -- vga=791
<krabador_> e mandi invio
<oasisiano> fatto
<sime__> sia "splash" che "quiet" puoi rimuoverli così vedi il log, no?
<krabador_> si, è il passo successivo
<oasisiano> ora è andatooo
<oasisiano> scritta lubuntu
<oasisiano> tipo in caricamento
<oasisiano> funzionerààààààààààà???
<oasisiano> comunque prima non c'era quella scritta lunga
<oasisiano> che terminava con splash
<krabador_> oasisiano, te la sei mangiata
<oasisiano> ahahahahaha
<oasisiano> non avevo toccato nulla giuro
<oasisiano> quanto ci deve mettere adesso?
<sime__> ora che mi ricordo, pm-powersave si avvia da solo quando vado a batteria o devo avviarlo io?
<krabador_> oasisiano, puo' metterci tranquillamente 2 min
<krabador_> anche 4
<oasisiano> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<oasisiano> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<krabador_> bene
<krabador_> sime__, dammi un attim o
<oasisiano> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<oasisiano> chissà come si usa
<oasisiano> aahahahahah
<oasisiano> ho sempre usato windows
<oasisiano> tolgo il cd?
<sime__> no!
<sime__> che tanto non esce...
<krabador_> no, il cd è il sistema adesso
<krabador_> non lo puoi togliere
<oasisiano> okkkkk
<krabador_> dimmi che non hai premuto
<oasisiano> nono
<oasisiano> ci sono
<oasisiano> ahhahahh
<oasisiano> non ho tolto nulla attendo istruzioni
<krabador_> oasisiano, adesso puoi procedere con l'installazione
<oasisiano> ahhhh
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador_> oasisiano, il windows dentro funziona?
<oasisiano> booo una volta funzionava
<sime__> be prima controlla che l'audio funziona
<krabador> oasisiano, puoi provare il sistema, se sei attaccato con un cavo lan al router, puoi anche navigare
<krabador> installare programmi
<oasisiano> mi hai detto che devo procedere
<krabador> provare cose
<oasisiano> all'installiazione
<krabador> ma sei condizionato alla velocità del cs
<krabador> cd
<krabador> lontana anni luce da quella dell'hd
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, adesso puoi aprire un terminale, con ctrl alt t
<oasisiano> noto
<krabador> è connesso il pc?
<oasisiano> si sono condizionato dal cd
<oasisiano> sto provando ho aperto
<oasisiano> sisi
<oasisiano> è connesso
<oasisiano> navigaaa
<krabador> bene, allora, digita in terminale
<krabador> sudo lshw
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> poi copi tutto il contenuto
<krabador> tutto
<oasisiano> lxt terminal?
<krabador> lo incolli in pastebin
<krabador> cosa s'è aperto con ctrl alt t ?
<krabador> !pastebin | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oasisiano> non ci sta capendo un attimo ragazzi sono tonto
<oasisiano> ;)
<oasisiano> vi ringrazio siete dei grandi un secondo
<oasisiano> kraba mi hai detto digita in terminale
<oasisiano> sudo ecc.
<krabador> sudo lshw
<krabador> di listerà diverse cose
<oasisiano> non ho capito dove scriverlo
<krabador> copia ed incolla tutto in pastebin
<oasisiano> cos'è terminale?
<krabador> !pastebin | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> oasisiano, hai premuto ctrl alt t ?
<oasisiano> si
<krabador> cosa t'è apparso?
<oasisiano> una scritta
<oasisiano> con una schermata nera
<krabador> bene
<krabador> scrivi li dentro
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> cosa scrivo?
<krabador> vediamo se c'arrivi da solo
<oasisiano> sudo?
<krabador> se scorri bene i messaggi
<krabador> lo troverai 2 volte
<krabador> susu
<krabador> che non è difficile
<oasisiano> ahahahahaah
<oasisiano> sudo lshw
<oasisiano> questo giusto?
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ti listerà diverse cose
<oasisiano> clicco invio?
<krabador> certo
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> o mio diooo
<oasisiano> cos'è
<krabador> allora, il terminale in linux, e lubuntu è un linux, è fondamentale
<oasisiano> un nuovo mondo sembro Cristoforo
<krabador> devi entrare nell'ottica di usarlo
<krabador> e spessp
<krabador> bene
<krabador> tutto quello che ti è apparso
<oasisiano> si
<krabador> devi copiarlo ed incollarlo
<sime__> per copiare selezioni, poi ctrl+shift+c
<krabador> in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oasisiano> ma su quel sito vado dal pc ovviamente
<oasisiano> giusto?
<sime__> si
<krabador> sime__, credo che tu debba mandarlo ogni volta
<oasisiano> sono su paste ubuntu
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> su poster cosa metto?
<sime__> uhm, ok grazie krabador, alquanto scomodo però
<oasisiano> content metto quello copiato giusto?
<krabador> sime__, puoi creare uno script
<krabador> oasisiano, poster quello che ti pare
<krabador> anche oasisiano
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> poi faccio paste?
<krabador> si,
<krabador> e dopo averlo fatto
<krabador> incolli il link qui
<oasisiano> paste.ubuntu.com/7744494/
<krabador> bene , la Radeon 9200 PRO
<krabador> funziona solo con i driver opensource
<krabador> se la lan funziona
<krabador> prova l'audio
<oasisiano> si la lan funziona
<oasisiano> l'audio mmm non hoa ttaccato le casse
<oasisiano> ma ora che ci penso non c'è la scheda audio
<oasisiano> dove le collego
<krabador> oasisiano, puoi attaccare, nel buco corretto dell'uscita delle casse , una cuffia?
<oasisiano> spè
<krabador> M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device
<krabador> hai questo
<krabador> Multimedia audio controller
<krabador> che usa Multimedia audio controller
<krabador> che usa driver=snd_intel8x0
<oasisiano> ho attaccato le casse
<oasisiano> c'è qualcosa musicale di preinstallato?
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, sempre dal terminale
<oasisiano> si
<krabador> speaker-test -c 2
<oasisiano> scusa l'ignoranza per terminale
<oasisiano> cosa intendi ;)?
<krabador> beh, guarda...
<krabador> il discorso è un po' complesso
<krabador> potrebbe non esserci abbastanza tempo
<krabador> roma termini e venezia santa lucia sono stazioni terminale
<oasisiano> hahahhaha
<krabador> un telefono android è detto terminale
<oasisiano> sisi ho capito dal pc
<oasisiano> ma dove scrivo quello?
<krabador> :D
<krabador> dove hai scritto sudo lshw ?
<oasisiano> ahhhhh
<oasisiano> rifaccio ctrl alt t
<krabador> l'avevi chiuso
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> no era lì sotto
 * krabador slappa col giornale la nuca di oasisiano 
<oasisiano> ho aperto una pagina nuova
<krabador> bene
<krabador> adesso
<krabador> speaker-test -c 2
<oasisiano> sta facendo
<oasisiano> ho un 5.1
<oasisiano> ahahahahha ma devo interrompere
<oasisiano> ?
<oasisiano> sento fruscii
<krabador> solo quelli ?
<krabador> ctrl c
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> speaker-test -c 6
<krabador> visto che hai un 5.1
<krabador> l'hai attaccato correttamente?
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> mi smebra di si
<oasisiano> ha 3 cavi
<oasisiano> e li ho messi nei 3 jack della scheda dietro il pc
<sime__> anche io sento solo fruscio.
<sime__> fai prima a provare un video di youtube
<oasisiano> con c6 se ne sente una
<krabador> quello deve fare
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> vado su youtube
<krabador> sime__, quello deve fare
<krabador> funziona
<krabador> .
<sime__> a me da fruscio.
<krabador> sime__, allora
<krabador> cosa non ti è chiaro di "quello deve fare" ?
<oasisiano> si si sente
<krabador> fruscio con http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744554/
<krabador> questo è il test
<krabador> oasisiano, perfetto
<krabador> puoi procedere con l'installazione
<oasisiano> anche se dall'icona del volume
<oasisiano> non posso alzare il volume
<sime__> hihi, è meglio che vado, grazie di tutto
<oasisiano> rimane grigio
<oasisiano> ciao sime
<krabador> sime__, buonanotte
<oasisiano> grazie anche a te
<krabador> sime__, ma se vuoi, puoi stare
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, manda alsamixer
<oasisiano> ok
<sime__> be devo andare a  dormire un poco eh.. addio
<oasisiano> ci sono
<krabador> bene, cosa vedi?
<oasisiano> una serie di linee
<oasisiano> sembra un control
<oasisiano> del volume
<krabador> bene, se vedi master e pcm senza "MM"
<krabador> stai apposto
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> pcm 100 100
<oasisiano> master 34
<oasisiano> so line MM
<oasisiano> solo line <mm
<krabador> line puo' stare cosi'
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> puoi procedere con l'installazione
<krabador> dentro a questo hd ci sono dati da salvare?
<oasisiano> se sarebbe possibile sii
<krabador> e chi te l'ha dato non s'è preoccupato di farlo prima?
<oasisiano> no questo è mio di hard disk
<oasisiano> il resto no
<oasisiano> c'ho messo il mio
<oasisiano> ahahahahah
<krabador> oasisiano, e dentro il tuo hd, che sistema c'�
<oasisiano> windows 7
<krabador> oasisiano, puoi eseguire l'installazione a fianco di win7
<oasisiano> beneee
<oasisiano> sarebbe perfetto
<krabador> ovvero, il sistema riconosce che c'è un win installato, e ti fa installare il sistema operativo nello spazio rimanente
<oasisiano> si certo
<krabador> chiedendoti quanto spazio assegnare ad uno e all'altro
<oasisiano> ah ok
<krabador> oasisiano, ha spazio libero sufficiente?
<oasisiano> beh penso di si è da 120 gb l'hd
<oasisiano> ne erano rimasti 20 liberi
<oasisiano> prima che mi si rompesse il pc
<oasisiano> scheda madre bruciata
<oasisiano> e questo me lo ha dato mio zio di pc ecco la mia storia
<krabador> 20 giga è giusto  il minimo
<oasisiano> ho fatto tutto da solo
<oasisiano> è il minimo?
<oasisiano> quanto occupa?
<krabador> con 20 ce la fai , ma man mano che installi programmi e cose del genere
<krabador> finiscono tutti in quei 20 giga
<oasisiano> non lo carico più di tanto o no?
<krabador> se usi la partizione win, per depositare tutte le cose, 20 vanno bene
<oasisiano> sarebbe perfetto
<krabador> oasisiano, fa partire tranquillamente la procedura di installazione
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, puoi staccare qui
<oasisiano> clicco sull'unica icona del desktop
<oasisiano> posso staccare e come ti ritrovo?
<krabador> da dove stai parlando adesso?
<oasisiano> sempre dal portatile
<krabador> beh, puoi connetterti direttamente dal pc incriminato
<oasisiano> ahhh e sto facendo l'installazione
<oasisiano> sto alla scelta scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<oasisiano> la spunto?
<krabador> metti la spunta su entrambe
<oasisiano> software terze parti
<oasisiano> okok
<krabador> sia software di terze parti
<krabador> sia aggiornamenti
<oasisiano> bene bene
<oasisiano> ci vuole un po' sta girando
<oasisiano> senza di te non ce l'avrei mai fatta
<oasisiano> ancora non canto vittoria comunque
<oasisiano> ora cosa scelgo
<krabador> cora non canto vittoria comunque
<krabador> http://www.pcdazero.it/images/linux-ubuntu/02-installare/07-installa-a-fianco-di-windows.jpg
<oasisiano> per non togliere windows
<krabador> questa devi avere
<oasisiano> non posso vedere il link
<oasisiano> cosa scelgo?
<krabador> oasisiano, se ti fossi connesso da li...
<krabador> ma chiedi aiuto , imponendo cosa fare...
<oasisiano> ma sto facendo l'installazione
<oasisiano> lì
<oasisiano> ce l'ho attaccato il pc
<krabador> il browser con la chat puo' convivere
<krabador> con l'installazione
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> apro li
<krabador> non è mica windows...
<oasisiano> pretendi troppo da me ;)
<krabador> D:
<krabador> :D
<oasisiano2> eeccomiii
<oasisiano2> ci sonoo
<krabador> bene
<krabador> http://www.pcdazero.it/images/linux-ubuntu/02-installare/07-installa-a-fianco-di-windows.jpg
<oasisiano2> vedi che sono forteee
<krabador> una cosa del genere
<krabador> devi avere
<krabador> :D
<oasisiano2> non sei autorizzato
<oasisiano2> a vedere questa pagina
<oasisiano2> non mi credi mai ;(
<krabador> come no
<oasisiano2> giuro
<krabador> è una normalissima foto jpg
<oasisiano2> e non la fa vedere
<oasisiano2> devo collegarmi dal sito
<krabador> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NIRZ8eJoiLo/UMGbY-qEBFI/AAAAAAAADPk/qZXyPXI5HGk/s1600/install_03_precise.png
<oasisiano2> si ho questa immagine
<oasisiano2> sono qui nell'installazione
<krabador> e allora, "installa ubuntu a fianco "
<krabador> senza problemi
<oasisiano2> non c'è la voce con
<oasisiano2> non è esattamente uguale
<krabador> oasisiano, cosa dice esattamente la voce?
<oasisiano2> c'è sostituisci windows 7 con lubuntu
<krabador> e non mi sembra il caso
<oasisiano2> cifra l'installazione
<oasisiano2> di lubuntu per avere maggiore...
<oasisiano2> 3)
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-04
<oasisiano2> usa LVM con l'installazione di lubuntu
<oasisiano2> 4)
<krabador> c'è solo sostituisci?
<oasisiano2> altro
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> oasisiano, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> va su quel sito
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> e carica l'immagine che hai generato con la pressione di stamp
<oasisiano2> spè sono impacciato
<oasisiano2> dove lo  seleziono il file scusa non me l'ha salvato
<krabador> te l'ha salvato
<krabador> "cartella home"
<oasisiano2> mmm vedi mesà che ho sbagliato immagine
<oasisiano2> aahahahah
<krabador> oasisiano, se hai sbagliato, rifanne una corretta e manda direttamente quella
<krabador> l'installazione non dura poco
<krabador> specie con un pc vecchio
<oasisiano2> fatto
<krabador> la ati 9200 che monta, tra un paio d'anni ha il diritto di voto
<oasisiano2> ahahahahaha
<oasisiano2> http://postimg.org/image/evmsccexp/8e62d1b0/
<oasisiano2> è una grande scheda dai non dire così
<krabador> allora, non hai l'opzione "a fianco"
<oasisiano2> no
<oasisiano2> come vedi
<krabador> questo vuol dire che, se non vuoi perdere dati
<krabador> devi fare il partizionamento manuale
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> esci dalla procedura di installazione
<oasisiano2> chiudo?
<krabador> devi solo uscire dalla procedura
<krabador> non chiudere il sistema
<oasisiano2> fatto
<krabador> esci dalla procedura di installazione
<krabador> perfetto
<oasisiano2> si fatto
<krabador> adesso di nuovo , indovina un po'?
<oasisiano2> terminale
<oasisiano2> ahahahaha
<krabador> bravissimo
<krabador> :D
<oasisiano2> ci sono
<krabador> sudo gparted
<oasisiano2> ok
<oasisiano2> bene
<krabador> visualizzerai le partizioni
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> puoi fare un'immagine e mandarla?
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> cosi' ti so dire con precisione
<krabador> !image | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oasisiano2> http://postimg.org/image/7of2sq02r/16803022/
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, tasto destro su /dev/sda1
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> fai "resize/move"
<oasisiano2> yes
<krabador> oasisiano, che cosa è apparso?
<oasisiano2> vuoi una foto?
<oasisiano2> ;)
<krabador> spetta, chiudi , per fabore
<krabador> favore
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> e, sempre tasto destro su /dev/sda1
<krabador> fai information
<krabador>  e manda una foto di quello
<oasisiano2> http://postimg.org/image/trr5qya0x/6590c85b/
<krabador> oasisiano, allora, o hai chiuso scorrettamente l'ultima sessione di win, a tal punto che la partizione necessita di scandisc
<oasisiano2> cavolooo
<krabador> oasisiano, oppure chiudi questa finestra di gparted
<krabador> e manda , da terminale, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs-3g
<oasisiano2> fatto
<krabador> che cosa è apparso in terminale?
<oasisiano2> una serie di risultati
<oasisiano2> lettua elenco pacchetti...
<oasisiano2> lettura
<oasisiano2> Package ntfsprogs is not available, but is referred to by another package
<oasisiano2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<krabador> oasisiano, devi fare lo scandisc da win
<krabador> oasisiano, hai un supporto di installazione win?
<oasisiano2> mmm
<oasisiano2> cioè?
<krabador> oasisiano, l'installazione di win7 non parte
<oasisiano2> azz
<oasisiano2> e che devo fare
<krabador> oasisiano, non mi dire che non c'hai provato ....
<krabador> ;)
<oasisiano2> si ci ho provato prima
<oasisiano2> e non partiva
<oasisiano2> e l'ho lasciato perdere
<oasisiano2> e non si può recuperare?
<oasisiano2> con lubuntu vicino?
<krabador> va fatto chkdsk /R c:
<krabador> va creata un'altra partizione nel disco
<krabador> e non si puo' fare con la partizione ntfs corrotta
<oasisiano2> mmm
<krabador> va ridimensionata la partizione win esistente, per crearne un'altra
<oasisiano2> tu che consigli?
<krabador> solo che la partizione esistente necessita di chkdsk /R
<krabador> per essere maneggiata
<krabador> oasisiano, non dovrebbe andare, ma puoi provare a vedere se parte in modalità provvisoria, e mandare il comando da l i
<krabador> li
<oasisiano2> non fa niente
<oasisiano2> dai
<krabador> quando avvii, premi f8
<oasisiano2> lo cancello mi ha stufato
<oasisiano2> cancello tutto gli lascio solo questo
<krabador> oasisiano,e i dati ?
<oasisiano2> e li perdo che devo fare
<oasisiano2> non le so fare queste cose
<oasisiano2> è difficile?
<krabador> allora, segnati chkdsk /R c: , su un foglio di carta
<krabador> riavvvia
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> mettiti a premere f8 come un'ossesso
<krabador> avrai un menu
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> modalità provvisoria
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> che cosa sta facendo?
<oasisiano2> ahhhh
<oasisiano2> e sto parlando col  pc
<oasisiano2> ti stavo seguendo qui
<oasisiano2> il cd lo lascio inserito?
<oasisiano2> ti parla dal portatile intanto
<oasisiano2> chiudo qui?
<krabador> riconnettiti dal notebook
<krabador> qui
<krabador> e operiamo sull'altro
<oasisiano2> ci sono già
<krabador> riavvia
<oasisiano> eccomi sul notebook
<oasisiano> col cd dentro?
<krabador> si, praticamente abbandoniamo la sessione
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> oasisiano, il boot deve essere da hd
<krabador> non da dvd adesso
<oasisiano> spiegati bene prima che riavvio
<oasisiano> riavvio e premo f8
<krabador> oasisiano, eh, ma se è impostato il cd, come periferica di boot
<krabador> non serve a nulla
<oasisiano> devo entrare nel bios e cambiare giusto?
<krabador> l'hai impostato prima da bios, il cd , come periferica di boot?
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> è da cd
<krabador> allora, lascialo stare cosi' come sta, e tira solo fuori il cd
<krabador> dovrebbe andare poi sull'hd
<oasisiano> ok lo tolgo
<oasisiano> ora spengo e premo f8
<krabador> se non chiudi la sessione di lubuntu non te lo lascia fare
<oasisiano> giusto?
<krabador> riavvia, senza cd inserito, e mettiti a premere f8
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> ci sono
<oasisiano> advanced boot options
<oasisiano> quale scelgo?
<krabador> quali sono ?
<oasisiano> repair your computer
<oasisiano> safe mode
<krabador> ok vai con repair
<oasisiano> safe mode with networking
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> che tra le opzioni ha il prompt dei comandi
<oasisiano> cavolooo
<oasisiano> ho cliccato solo safe mode
<krabador> mi spieghi perchè?
<oasisiano> ci sono
<oasisiano> ho rifatto
<oasisiano> hahahaahha
<oasisiano> non va
<krabador> cosa fa?
<oasisiano> si riavvia
<krabador> se la fa repair, lo fa anche safe mode
<krabador> ma proviamo
<oasisiano> riavvio?
<krabador> hai provato safe?
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> safe mode
<oasisiano> scrive loading windows files
<oasisiano> e si riavvia
<krabador> purtroppo è cosi' che fa win
<oasisiano> mamma mia o
<krabador> se si fa partire da un'altro hardware
<oasisiano> incredibile
<oasisiano> si riavvia sempre
<krabador> se avessi fatto alcune manovre, nel tuo pc, mettendo componenti software di questo, lui si sarebbe avviato
<krabador> quando si mette a freddo , in un altro pc, diverso, non funziona
<oasisiano> si ma non tutti le sanno certe cose
<oasisiano> e ora cosa faccio?
<krabador> allora, se puoi procurarti un dvd di win7, lo fai partire in boot, scegli il prompt dei comandi e mandi il comando che ti ho detto
<oasisiano> ce l'ho qui
<oasisiano> però è 64 bit
<krabador> non fa niente
<oasisiano> crea problemi<'
<oasisiano> allora metto il dvd
<krabador> oddio, se solo 64bit potrebbe non partire
<krabador> ma proviamo
<oasisiano> dvd messo
<oasisiano> riavvio e clicco f8?
<krabador> riavvia, e basta
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> fatto
<oasisiano> cannot boot from cd
<oasisiano> code 5
<oasisiano> già ci avevo provato a fare questo
<krabador> e quando me lo dici?
<oasisiano> ahahahahah che ne sapevo
<oasisiano> alle 8 ci ho provato
<oasisiano> ;))
<oasisiano> poi cliccai launch startup repair e niente
<oasisiano> f8 nn l'avevo mai cliccato però
<oasisiano> non sapevo nemmeno esistesse
<oasisiano> ahahahahah
<krabador> oasisiano, scusa, ma il dvd di win fa comunque qualcosa?
<oasisiano> ora sono nella schermata che ti ho detto
<oasisiano> launch startup repair ma tanto non funziona
<oasisiano> e start windows normally
<krabador> e ti appaiono dal dvd?
<krabador> sicuro che sia partito il dvd?
<oasisiano> infattiiii
<oasisiano> prima scrive cannot ecc.
<oasisiano> poi mette questa schermata
<krabador> è il sistema
<krabador> quello dopo
<oasisiano> quindi?
<oasisiano> vedi ora è partito windows repair
<oasisiano> ma nn va
<krabador> è un problema delle asrock e msi
<krabador> piu' vecchie
<krabador> il code 5
<oasisiano> sicuramente
<oasisiano> perchè però?
<krabador> oasisiano, l'hardware non è tutto uguale
<krabador> semplicemente per questo
<oasisiano> e allora che si fa?
<krabador> per chi ha code5 si puo' far il boot, con il dvd di vista e poi inserire il dvd di 7
<oasisiano> non ce l'ho vista
<krabador> oppure rimasterizzare seguendo una procedura, il dvd
<krabador> ma , a questo punto, reinserisci il cd di lubuntu
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> f6 nomodeset
<krabador> vga=791
<oasisiano> si
<krabador> lo fai partire
<krabador> cerchi di accedere alla partizione
<krabador> attacchi qualcosa in usb , ti fai il backup
<krabador> e installi lubuntu
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> sta caricando lubuntu
<oasisiano> ora devo rifare paste?
<krabador> no
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> sta caricando ancora?
<oasisiano> speaker test nemmeno?
<oasisiano> si sta caricando
<krabador> noù
<krabador> serviva per provare l'hardware
<oasisiano> ok
<krabador> prima dell'installazione
<oasisiano> ah perfetto comincio a capirci qualcosa
<oasisiano> ;)
<oasisiano> non è facile
<krabador> va imparato
<krabador> ma è facile
<oasisiano> veramente eee
<oasisiano> si ma la prima volta che uno lo sente risulta difficile
<oasisiano> fatto ci sono
<krabador> bene ctrl alt t
<krabador> e scrivi all'interno
<oasisiano> yes
<krabador> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> fatto
<krabador> adesso sudo gparted
<oasisiano> fatto
<krabador> tasto destro sulla partizione
<krabador> i
<krabador> e manda immagine
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> spe devo accedere da lì
<krabador> !image | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> si ti conviene
<oasisiano> per forza ;)
<oasisiano_> eccomi
<oasisiano_> scusami tasto destro sulla partizione
<oasisiano_> e?
<krabador> i
<krabador> information
<oasisiano_> http://postimg.org/image/xbgux6esz/3a4917ee/
<krabador> oasisiano, bene hai ancora quel problema
<krabador> adesso, da terminale
<oasisiano_> si
<krabador> chiudi tutto quanto riguardi gparted
<oasisiano_> ok
<krabador> mkdir /media/a
<krabador> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/a
<oasisiano> speee
<oasisiano> ho sbagliato ho cliccato ctrl alt canc
<oasisiano> invece che t l'abitudineee
<oasisiano> come faccio a tornare indietro
<oasisiano> iberna?
<krabador> oasisiano, no
<oasisiano> mi si è aperta una schermata tipo di login
<oasisiano> che tonto che sono
<krabador> c'era annulla
<oasisiano> per tornare indietro
<krabador> alla chiusura di gparted, avevi il terminale
<krabador> non serviva ricaricarlo
<oasisiano> porco giudaaaa
<oasisiano> e ora?
<oasisiano> sospendi iberna riavvia shut down
<oasisiano> ma che cavolooo
<krabador> c'è annulla
<oasisiano> non c'è
<oasisiano> c'è il login in mezzo
<oasisiano> con scritto altri
<oasisiano> username e password
<oasisiano> in alto quello che ti ho scritto prima
<krabador> ubuntu
<krabador> e pass nulla
<krabador> vai invio
<krabador> se no fai prima a riavviare
<oasisiano> spè sto vedendo se va
<oasisiano> non ci si può sbagliare che cavolooo
<oasisiano> riavviooo cavolooo
<krabador> oasisiano, non hai sbagliato, hai chiuso la sessione
<krabador> che in un sistema unix based, vede la richiesta di ingresso di utente e password
<oasisiano> che nervi;(
<krabador> che in un sistema non installato.... non è proprio facile, se non sai quelle di default
<krabador> oasisiano, capisco lo snervo
<krabador> ma fai un po' troppo di testa tua
<oasisiano> ahahahhaha
<krabador> con un po' piu' di calma avresti visto che il terminale c'era già
<oasisiano> hai ragione
<oasisiano> errori di distrazione
<oasisiano> mi piace la parola terminale
<krabador> sta caricando?
<oasisiano> tempo un minuto e sono di nuovo operativo
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> ormai ho capito
<oasisiano> ho un bel pc vero?
<oasisiano> ultimo grido
<oasisiano> allora vado in terminale?
<krabador> si
<krabador> mkdir /media/a
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<oasisiano> alla prima cannot
<oasisiano> create
<oasisiano> directory
<oasisiano> ora mando la seconda
<krabador> no
<oasisiano> ah
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> poi manda la seconda
<oasisiano2> non fa niente
<oasisiano2> mi mette pronto per scriverne un'altra
<oasisiano2> senza nessun risultato
<krabador> manda la seconda
<oasisiano2> ok
<oasisiano2> ora si
<oasisiano2> mount is denied because...
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia ed incolla facciamo prima
<oasisiano2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744880/
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> da risultati?
<oasisiano2> no
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<oasisiano2> no
<krabador> no cosa?
<oasisiano2> nessun risultato nemmeno questa
<krabador> ah ok
<krabador> adesso cd /media/a
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> che risultato da?
<oasisiano2> un macello
<oasisiano2> ahahahah
<krabador> se ti fa vedere le tue cose
<oasisiano2> vedo le mie cose
<oasisiano2> si le vedo
<krabador> ecco, salvatele da qualche parte
<oasisiano2> si ma vedo i programmi installati
<oasisiano2> non foto ecc.
<krabador> oasisiano, ma , giusto per sapere...
<krabador> da quant'è che usi win?
<oasisiano2> da tanto
<krabador> ecco...
<oasisiano2> perchè?
<krabador> mai saputo che in win le cose stanno in c:/documents and settings/utente/ ?
<oasisiano2> beh si
<oasisiano2> e quindi;)?
<krabador> ah, beh... non lo so .
<krabador> potresti andarci, per esempio
<oasisiano2> e come faccio?
<oasisiano2> mica posso cliccarci è?
<krabador> ma sei sicuro che ti serva un pc?
<oasisiano2> si
<oasisiano2> ahahahaha
<krabador> in basso a sinistra
<oasisiano2> beh?
<krabador> clicca sul simbolino della cartellina
<krabador> scrivi /media/a nella barra dell'indirizzo delle cartelle
<krabador> manda invio
<oasisiano2> ci sonooo
<oasisiano2> porco giudaaa
<krabador> oasisiano2, allora, adesso, prima del backup, fammi fare una prova
<krabador> chiudi tutto
<krabador> finestra , e termiale
<krabador> riapri un terminale
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<oasisiano2> ci sono
<krabador> sudo gparted
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> e dimmi se , con il tasto destro su /dev/sda1 , in informazioni
<krabador> hai ancora il messaggio di prima
<oasisiano2> ok
<oasisiano2> si
<oasisiano2> warning ecc.
<krabador> sudo gparted mandalo solo assolutamente DOPO aver mandato sudo umount /dev/sda1
<oasisiano2> si
<oasisiano2> così avevo fatto
<oasisiano2> Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. The cause might be a missing software package. The following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support:  ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g.
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora adesso prova, tasto desto "resize / move"
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> appare una finestra?
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> me la posti per favore?
<oasisiano2> http://postimg.org/image/4sinuhfbf/45c3273a/
<krabador> perchè è coperta dal terminale?
<krabador> me lo spieghi?
<oasisiano2> come è coperta dal terminale
<oasisiano2> spè la rifaccio
<krabador> terminale = browser
<krabador> lapsus
<oasisiano2> http://postimg.org/image/5ot6uwtgf/55601e3b/
<oasisiano2> sorry ahahahaha
<oasisiano2> faccio cavolate ogni tanto
<krabador> allora in free space following metti 2048
<krabador> poi invio
<krabador> e clicca resize
<oasisiano2> non me lo fa mettere
<oasisiano2> non posso mettere 2048
<oasisiano2> mi rimette 14 in  automatico
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> non si puo' toccare
<krabador> allora
<krabador> chiudi tutto
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<krabador> clicca in basso a sinistra sul simbolino della cartella
<krabador> e metti /media/a nella barra del percorso cartella
<krabador> fa il backup dei files che ti servono, da qualche parte
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> quando hai finito puoi tranquillamente installare ubuntu, con l'opzione "sostituisci windows 7 con lubuntu "
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> ed il giuoco è fatto
<oasisiano2> evvaiiii
<oasisiano2> sei un grande
<oasisiano2> ora sto facendo
<oasisiano2> prendo la chiavetta
<oasisiano2> sono contento
<krabador> :D
<oasisiano2> ;)
<oasisiano2> sei un grande
<oasisiano2> ti ringrazio veramente di tutto
<krabador> l'installazione, una volta data  "sostituisci windows 7 con lubuntu "
<krabador> è facile
<oasisiano2> si
<krabador> ti verrà chiesta lingua
<krabador> nazione
<krabador> poi user e password
<krabador> questo è un passo importante
<krabador> perchè ubuntu si basa molto su questo aspetto
<oasisiano2> la devo creare ovviamente
<krabador> si ti chiede tutto in installazione
<oasisiano2> ah ok
<krabador> !installazione | oasisiano2
<ubot-it> oasisiano2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> i passi sono questi
<oasisiano2> si li seguirò
<krabador> non scordarti assolutamente di impostare aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> quando ti chiederà di impostare user e password
<oasisiano2> certo non dimenticherò nulla
<krabador> imposta correttamente una pass, che ricorderai a vita
<krabador> correttamente
<krabador> e
<krabador> cosa fondamentale
<krabador> NON CIFRARE la partitizione home
<krabador> è un'opzione in quel punto
<krabador> non lo fare assolutamente
<oasisiano2> ok
<oasisiano2> mi sto scrivendo tutto
<krabador> e, questo è un consiglio personale, non impostare di accedere automaticamente
<krabador> fagli fare il login classico
<oasisiano2> ok
<krabador> con , in accensione, la richiesta di user name e password
<krabador> puo' essere scomodo, appartentemente , ma è molto piu' comodo cosi'
<oasisiano2> si sicuramente
<krabador> praticamente  http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1349881198.png
<oasisiano2> sono pronto per l'installazione
<krabador> imposti user, pass, e tieni l'opzione require my password to login
<krabador> dai falla partire, che cosi' vado
<oasisiano> yesss
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_09_precise.png
<krabador> l'opzione di cifratura, che in quest'immagine è selezionata, NON SELEZIONARLA
<oasisiano> ancora non la apre
<oasisiano> l'immagine
<oasisiano> ok ora si
<krabador> tutto i l resto è elementare
<oasisiano> sono la terzo
<oasisiano> punto
<oasisiano> mi dice
<oasisiano> il programma di installazione ha riilevato
<oasisiano> che i seguenti dischi preentano delle partizioni
<oasisiano> gli dico si o no?
<krabador> dopo il backup devi smontare la partizone
<krabador> con sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> puoi chiudere la priocedura
<krabador> mandare questo da terminale
<oasisiano> ho fatto tutto quello che mi serviva
<krabador> e riaprirla
<krabador> cioè?
<oasisiano2> ho salvato quello che mi serviva
<krabador> cosa non è chiari di " dopo il backup devi smontare la partizone"?
<oasisiano2> ok
<oasisiano2> fatto
<oasisiano2> ora chiudo la procedura di installazione
<krabador> dovevi farlo prima di mandare il comando
<krabador> chiudi la procedura
<krabador> manda il comando
<krabador> fai ripartire la procedura
<oasisiano2> dice not mounted ora
<oasisiano2> riclicco su installa
<krabador> si,
<krabador> aggiornamenti, software di terze parti
<krabador> "sostituisci windows 7 con lubuntu "
<oasisiano> ma se è tutto diverso da windows è normale che io sbagli ;)
<krabador> bah...
<krabador> ci sono cose che sbaglieresti anche in win
<oasisiano> ovvio
<krabador> da quello che vedo
<krabador> buauhhahahahahah
<oasisiano> io lo uso per navigare giocare
<oasisiano> masterizzo 2 cd l'anno
<oasisiano> tutto qua
<krabador> aggiornamenti, software di terze parti    impostazioni lingua  "sostituisci windows 7 con lubuntu "
<krabador> user
<krabador> pass
<oasisiano> sisi
<krabador> non cifrare la partizione
<oasisiano> sto a terze parti
<oasisiano> sono teso
<krabador> fagli chiedere sempre la password per accedere
<oasisiano> sento il peso della situazione
<krabador> per tutto il resto
<krabador> !installazione | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<oasisiano> sono a sostituisci
<oasisiano> tastiera
<oasisiano> benvenutooo in lubuntuuu
<oasisiano> copia dei file
<krabador> bene , andata
<krabador> dopo la tastiera e il fuso , hai la richiesta impostazione di user e pass
<krabador> scegli con cura
<krabador> roba che non dimenticherai mai
<krabador> non cifrare la partizione (e 4)
<oasisiano> si
<oasisiano> non cifro
<oasisiano> è a metà
<oasisiano> di copia file
<krabador> lascia impostato "richiedi password per accedere"
<krabador> non ti chiederà piu' nulla
<krabador> se non di riavviare
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> sono curioso
<oasisiano> una curiosità
<oasisiano> vga=971 in base a cosa abbiamo messo quella stringa?
<oasisiano> in base al mio pc?
<krabador> equivale a 1024x768 con
<krabador> 16 bit
<krabador> 791
<oasisiano> boo se lo dici tu ti credo ;)
<oasisiano> la copia dei file è finita
<oasisiano> è normale lo schermo nero?
<krabador> che fai prendi per il culo?
<krabador> "<oasisiano> boo se lo dici tu ti credo ;)"
<oasisiano> nono scherzo
<krabador> " è normale lo schermo nero?"
<krabador> dove?
<oasisiano> la copia dei file è finita
<oasisiano> ora sono a schermo nero
<krabador> ecco, riavvia
<oasisiano> sta installando?
<krabador> hai avuto il messaggio di fine
<krabador> dell'intsallazione ?
<oasisiano> io non ho visto nessun messaggio di fine
<oasisiano> ho visto la barra che ha finito
<oasisiano> la copia dei file
<oasisiano> dopodichè sto in nero
<oasisiano> fine non l'ho letto
<krabador> allora aspetta
<oasisiano> si secondo me devo aspettare
<krabador> se muovi il mouse?
<oasisiano> si eccociii
<oasisiano> è ricomparso
<krabador> bene
<oasisiano> preparazione...
<krabador> aspetta la fine
<oasisiano> dai bello non mi deludereee
<krabador> magari lui no, ma io vado
<oasisiano> ok non preoccuparti
<krabador> torna pure in canale, per qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> ciao
<oasisiano> io ti ringrazio di tutto
<oasisiano> ciao tornerò
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<onestraw> vorrei sapere se c'è un applicativo per sincronizzare rubrica e calendario di tunderbird/silverlight con android SENZA mettere i dati su una cloud (sincronizzazione diretta tra PC e samrtphine). Grazie
<glpiana> !chat | onestraw
<ubot-it> onestraw: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo_> ciao a tutti
<paolo_> vorrei conoscere il percorso per entrare nell'applicazione transmission
<glpiana> paolo_, per avviarla?
<paolo_> glpiana, si apre una finestra nella quale devo indicare una applicazione in questo caso vorrei transmission
<glpiana> paolo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate transmission
<glpiana> !paste | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo_> glpiana,cerco di spiegarmi meglio,ho un file il computer mi chiede con quale applicazione aprirlo,io devo indicare al pc l'applicazione " transmission" ma non so dove si trova.
<glpiana> paolo_, cerco di spiegarmi meglio anche io: dai quel comando così io vedo il percorso di transmission e te lo dico
<paolo_> glpihttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7745895/ana,
<glpiana> paolo_, /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<paolo_> glpiana, grazie
<paolo_> glpiana,quando apro libre office writer non appaiono i tre pulsanti in alto a sinistra per chiudere ,ingrandire,e ridurre a icona
<glpiana> !image | paolo_ mostrami un'immagine
<ubot-it> paolo_ mostrami un'immagine: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/jeio6lpqx/eb818a27/
<glpiana> paolo_, tieni premuto il tasto ALT sulla tastiera, e col mouse clicca sulla finestra di office e tracinala verso il basso
<paolo_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/u1n9t7lf1/749330a7/  questa è l'immagine con il mouse in alto sulla barra.il tuo consiglio del pulsante alt+mouse non lavora
<enzotib> paolo, premi F11
<paolo_> enzotib, ho premuto e si apre stili e formattazione
<glpiana> paolo_, dove clicchi con il mouse?
<enzotib> vabbè, niente, era un tentativo, alcuni programmi usano F11 per andare full-screen
<paolo_> glpiana, se apro libre office calc. è tutto normale, invece per writer per chiuderlo devo andare su file e ,esci da...
<glpiana> paolo_, ti spiace rispodnere alla mia domanda?
<paolo_> glpiana, schiaccio alt e con il mause vado sulla barra in alto
<glpiana> paolo_, non devi andare sulla barra in alto, devi cliccare sulla finestra di office, tipo in mezzo al foglio bianco
<glpiana> e poi la trascini verso il basso
<paolo_> glpiana, scusa la mia ignoranza è come dici tu
<paolo_> glpiana, grazie grazie grazie
<andrealeo_> ciao, volevo sapere una volta scaricato ubuntu formato immagine disco
<andrealeo_> come installarlo
<glpiana> !installazione | andrealeo_
<ubot-it> andrealeo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<andrealeo_> l'ho gia letta come guida ma nn essendo molto esperto io ho la chiavetta
<andrealeo_> nn so come fare il formato iso
<andrealeo_> e far partire la chiavetta subito appena si accende
<andrealeo_> poi ho la chiavetta
<andrealeo_> di 4gb va bene visto che occupato piu o meno 2 giga
<glpiana> andrealeo_, sei su windows?
<andrealeo_> si vista
<andrealeo_> ..
<glpiana> !usbwin | andrealeo_
<ubot-it> andrealeo_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<andrealeo_> lok sta fa facendo
<andrealeo_> una volta fatto?
<akis24> andrealeo_:  imposti il bios del pc per avviare da usb  e poi provi da live se tutto va bene
<andrealeo_> come si fa a impostares il bios
<andrealeo_> non sono riuscito nemmeno ieri
<akis24> andrealeo_:  e dipende dal pc su alcuni basta premere il tasto esc o canc per entrare nel bios su altri quacuno dei tasti fn
<andrealeo_> hp pavidillion d9000
<akis24> andrealeo_: guard in avvio dal pc se viene indicato qualche tasto per accedere al bios  di solito qualcosa appare sempre  oppure prova premere il tasto pausa  piu' volte e vedi se hai la possibilita' di impostare la periferica di avvio
<andrealeo_> si sn entrato nel bios
<andrealeo_> ma nn riesco a modificare
<andrealeo_> impostazioni
<akis24> andrealeo_: cerca la voce boot sequence o boot priority
<andrealeo_> installazione done, process is completa
<andrealeo_> complete*
<andrealeo_> faccio close
<andrealeo_> e ho tutto iso sulltaa chiavet
<andrealeo_> giusto?
<akis24> andrealeo_:  la usb è pronta si
<andrealeo_> ok
<andrealeo_> ora riavvio
<andrealeo_> e cerco boot sequence o boot priority
<akis24> andrealeo_: in generale si  se accedi al bios
<sergios> salve a tutti voglio cambiare i permessi di scrittura di una cartella ovvero permette in modalità grafica di fare drug&drop di file all'interno, mi stavo documentando sui comandi base ma volevo una conferma essendo poco pratico da terminale... il comando da dare sarebbe "chmod w /percorsocartella"
<sergios> ?
<akis24> sergios:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=246741
<akis24> sergios: anche qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<sergios> grazie akis, do un'occhiata
<lucio> salve a tutti, (ubuntu 14.04 lts) vorrei impostare il mouse potendo usare lo scroll laterale con un dito solo, devo scaricare dconf-editor da ubuntu softwer center?
<cristian_c> lucio, no nfunge lo scroll laterale?
<cristian_c> *non
<lucio> ciao cristian_c, come lo imposto ?
<lucio> funziona solo con 2 dita
<cristian_c> lucio, prima di tutto, sei su unity?
<cristian_c> due dita? O.o
<cristian_c> laterale?
<lucio> per far scendere la pagina o farla salire devo usare 2 dita...
<lucio> ...cos'è unity?
<cristian_c> !unity | lucio
<ubot-it> lucio: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<giorgio> ciao
<lucio> cristian_c io ho letto che con dconf-editor si entra nelle impostazioni e si riesce a sistemare il mouse
<cristian_c> lucio, rispondi alla domanda
<glpiana> lucio, stai parlando di un mouse o di un touchpad?
<lucio> touchpad scusa :(
<lucio> cristian_c per far scendere la pagina o farla salire con il touchpad devo usare 2 dita mentre con winz ne usi 1...
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> lucio, però non hai detto se utilizzi unity
<lucio> cristian_c no non lo utilizzo
<cristian_c> lucio, ok, allora cos'altro?
<lucio> cristian_c io ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> lucio, apri un terminale
<lucio> ok
<cristian_c> lucio, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<lucio> cristian_c fanno ma non è successo nulla
<cristian_c> lucio, cosa restituisce?
<lucio> cristian_c restituisce la riga che c'è all'inizio appena apro il terminale
<cristian_c> lucio, non è possibile
<cristian_c> lucio, posta tutto su pastebin
<lucio> cristian_c non c'è nessun tutto...
<lucio> che posto ?
<cristian_c> lucio, tutto il contenuto del terminale
<lucio> ...nulla?
<cristian_c> (deja-vu)
<cristian_c> !paste | lucio
<ubot-it> lucio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lucio, copia e incolla tutto quello che c'è sul terminale
<akis24> lucio:  almeno il comando ci sara' .. vediamolo
<lucio> ok
<lucio>  cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746411/
<cristian_c> lucio, il terminale restituisce 'ubuntu'
<lucio> an ok scusa!
<command-line> mi appare il messaggio: Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<cristian_c> lucio, quindi stai utilizzando unity
<cristian_c> command-line, può capitare
<command-line> mi si aprono 6 finestre in  inglese e una in italiano
<cristian_c> lol
<lucio> cristian_c non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> lucio, ora lo sai
<cristian_c> :P
<lucio> grazie!!
<cristian_c> lucio, strano che tu debba mettere mano a dconf
<lucio> cristian_c ma comunque con il touchpad che faccio ?
<cristian_c> lucio, ma per caso hai il multitouch attivato?
<cristian_c> lucio, apri le impostazioni del touchpad
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<lucio> cristian_c come faccio a vedere se è attivato ?
<command-line> ho provato a disabilitare i messaggi di errore modificando il file apport dentro la cartella /etc/default ma il sistema operativo non mi permette di modificare il file
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lucio, apri le impostazioni del touchpad
<cristian_c> command-line, dove hai trovato le istruzioni?
<command-line> http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/ubuntu-1204-disattivare-la-segnalazione.html
<lucio> cristian_c fatto ho levato lo spuntu su "usa due dita"
<cristian_c> lucio, perfetto
<cristian_c> lucio, visto? Era facile
<lucio> cristian_c come sempre grazie!
<command-line> cristian_c, mentre nelle versioni precedenti si riuscivano a modificare questi file
<cristian_c> command-line, non è così
<cristian_c> non hai i permessi per modificare i file in quella directory
<cristian_c> command-line, ma non è necessario modificare quel file
<cristian_c> command-line, in quanto ce n'è uno nascosto proprio nella tua home, dove i permessi di root non servono
<command-line> ma non l'ho trovato
<command-line> dimmi dove si trova?
<cristian_c> command-line, è nascosto
<cristian_c> command-line, i file nascosti iniziano con .
<cristian_c> command-line, ls -la ~/
<command-line> si ho fatto ctrl H ma non l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> lol
<command-line> scusate si è scaricata la batteria
<command-line> cmq
<cristian_c> command-line, forse hanno tolto il file dalla config nella home
<command-line> fatto ho visto i permessi ma non sono ancora addrestato a quel livello
<cristian_c> command-line, quindi apri il file con sudo
<command-line> command-line è solo un nick non un dato di fatto (per il momento)
<cristian_c> command-line, sudo nano /etc/default/apport
<giorgio> scusateposso chiedere il vostro aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giorgio> facendo gli aggiornamente mi è uscito l'errore operazione di pachetto nn riuscita
<cristian_c> giorgio, aggiornamenti di sistema?
<cristian_c> giorgio, da software center?
<giorgio> ma nn ci ho fatto caso, la stessa cosa ora mi sta succedento mentre tento di istallare imagej, conclude l'istallazione ma se lancio il programma cmq nn viene aperto
<cristian_c> giorgio, facci caso allora
<cristian_c> !info imagej
<ubot-it> imagej (source: imagej): Image processing program inspired by NIH Image for the Macintosh. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.47a-1 (saucy), package size 1703 kB, installed size 1831 kB
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> giorgio, ma ottieni errori nell'installazione?
<giorgio> si anche
<giorgio> sempre operazione pachetto nn riuscita
<cristian_c> giorgio, sempre?
<cristian_c> giorgio, apri un terminale
<giorgio> se volete ringa di errorevi incollo la st
<giorgio> fatto
<giorgio> aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> giorgio, digita: sudo apt-get update
<lucio> cristian_c vorrei scaricare skype adesso, ma sul sito ufficiale non c'è la versione per u 14.04, quale devo scaricare?
<cristian_c> !paste | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !skype | lucio
<ubot-it> lucio: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<giorgio> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease                                 Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease                      Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease                                  Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease                      Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease           
<cristian_c> giorgio, su pastebin
<giorgio> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease                                 Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease                      Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease                                  Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease                      Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease           
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746486/
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai aggiunto dei ppa, vero?
<giorgio> devi scusare le mia ignoranza ma nn so che sono
<cristian_c> giorgio, però li hai aggiunti questi repository
<cristian_c> !ppa | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai attivato anche i proposed, a quanto vedo
<cristian_c> il sistema si sminchia senza dubbio
<giorgio> quindi cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<giorgio> pulizzia totale?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<giorgio> prima di fare questo però
<cristian_c> giorgio, e di non attivare più i proposed o aggiungere repository esterni alla distro
<giorgio> potreste consigliarmi una soluzione per il problema di imagej?
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai messo ko il tuo sistema con le tue mani
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai sminchiato i repository
<giorgio> a quanto pare ho cpmbinato un casino ok
<giorgio> XD
<cristian_c> ricordatene
<giorgio> nn sono molto competente in queste cose XD
<cristian_c> giorgio, appunto, non essendolo, dovresti pacioccare il meno possibile con i repo
<akis24> giorgio: non seguire guide farlocche  chiedi qui prima se hai problemi
<cristian_c> e limitarti a seguire la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !wiki | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<giorgio> grazie ragazzi ;_)
<giorgio> :-)
<giorgio> farò più attenzione
<cristian_c> ok
<giorgio> devo insistere però su una cosa
<akis24> insisti
<giorgio> se posso entro oggi dovrei finire un lavoro con sto imagej
<giorgio> come posso fare?
<akis24> dopo il ripristino sistemerai anche quel pacchetto ..
<cristian_c> giorgio, sicuro che non dipenda da quello che hai fatto?
<giorgio> no che nn lo so
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746520/
<giorgio> questo è quello che mi compare come errore
<giorgio> ma nn ho idea da cosa possa dipendere
<cristian_c> giorgio, non è cosa saggia fare esperimenti sulla macchina da lavoro
<cristian_c> giorgio, ripristina e riprova
<giorgio> la macchina da lavoro è mia a lavoro nn mi forniscono un pc aziendale
<giorgio> e devo usare il mio
<cristian_c> giorgio, allora crea doppia partizione
<cristian_c> giorgio, una per lavorare e una per gli esperimenti
<giorgio> sono un ricercatore universitario a malapena mi pagano la borsa di studio
<giorgio> va bene grazie cmq
<giorgio> :-)
<giorgio> a presto spero di essere utile anch'io un giorno
<oasisiano> c'è qcuno che può aiutarmi?
<oasisiano> ho installato lubuntu ma noto che  nello scorrimento web ecc. l'immagine è lenta e a scatti
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<oasisiano> è questa la mia domanda tecnica
<oasisiano> servono i driver della scheda video?
<cristian_c> oasisiano, su quale macchina?
<oasisiano> intel celeron 2000
<oasisiano> è vecchio 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> oasisiano, modello preciso?
<oasisiano> celeron 2000 ghz
<cristian_c> oasisiano, apri un terminale
<oasisiano> un attimo lo accendo
<oasisiano> sto larlando dal portatile
<oasisiano> parlando
<cristian_c> oasisiano, accendilo, allora
<oasisiano> fatto
<cristian_c> oasisiano, apri un terminale
<oasisiano> ok
<cristian_c> oasisiano, digita: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> oasisiano, risultato su pastebin
<krabador> oasisiano, che ti è successo?
<krabador> t'è esploso in faccia?
<oasisiano> weeee
<oasisiano> va male la scheda grafica
<oasisiano> è a scatti non mi piace
<krabador> oasisiano, la 9200 puo' andare solo con il driver opne
<krabador> open
<krabador> non hai alternative
<oasisiano> non so cosa sia
<krabador> "a scatti " in che contesto ?
<command-line> altro problema ho installato Cairodockbar
<oasisiano> su internet sul desktop
<oasisiano_> come si fa per renderlo più veloce?
<oasisiano_> tiè dai su va a scatti
<oasisiano_> di una lentezza unica
<krabador> oasisiano, riesci a far sembrare una vecchia di 97 anni, belen rodriguez?
<oasisiano_> ho capito ma cosìa me sembra eccessivo
<oasisiano_> secondo me è questione di driver di scheda video
<oasisiano_> c'è qualcosa che si può fare?
<glpiana> oasisiano_, su una ati 9200 vanno solo i drive ropen come ti dicevano poco sopra
<krabador> oasisiano, da terminale, gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oasisiano_> ok
<oasisiano_> mi dice il programma gedit non è installato
<cristian_c> <command-line> altro problema ho installato Cairodockbar
<cristian_c> ma hai risolto quello precedente?
<krabador> oasisiano, ah, si, lubuntu, allora, leafpad /etc/default/grub
<oasisiano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746605/
<oasisiano_> quindi?
<glpiana> oasisiano_, il tuo problema di scatti è presente solo quando sei sul browser internet?
<krabador> oasisiano, riavvia, mettiti a premere shift per far apparire grub, quando appare, premi "e" sulla prima linea, va a cancellare nomodeset , e premi f10
<oasisiano_> vado?
<krabador> oasisiano, al di la che sia l'unica cosa che hai a disposizione, devi renderti conto, che questo pc, praticamenta frequenta il liceo
<oasisiano_> ho capito ma a me sembra strano che fa così
<oasisiano_> va a scatti
<oasisiano_> soprattutto su internet
<krabador> oasisiano, mi spieghi qual'è il tuo parametro per giudicare assurdo che un pc di 15 anni abbia problemi?
<krabador> oasisiano, riavvia, mettiti a premere shift per far apparire grub, quando appare, premi "e" sulla prima linea, va a cancellare nomodeset , e premi f10
<oasisiano_> ok
<oasisiano> ma io non capisco boooo
<oasisiano> perchè tastiera e mouse non funzionano
<cristian_c> nel grub?
<oasisiano> a ogni riavvio
<oasisiano> del pc
<krabador> oasisiano, la tastiera era usb, e ieri con usb legacy da bios, ha funzionato, ma il mouse?
<oasisiano> anche
<oasisiano> vabbè ora sono a gnu grub
<oasisiano> ho staccato il ricevitore usb dietro
<oasisiano> e messa in un'altra usb
<oasisiano> ad ogni riavvio devo fare cosí
<oasisiano> per far funzionare tastiera e mouse
<oasisiano> comunque intendevi qui a gnu grub di andare?
<krabador> quando appare grub , premi "e" sulla prima linea, va a cancellare nomodeset , e premi f10  (tratto dalle ultime 2 linee"
<oasisiano> cioè cancello tutto questo?
<krabador> ma sai leggere?
<krabador> devi cancellare solo il punto in cui è scritto nomodeset
<oasisiano> c'è scritto due volte nomideste
<oasisiano> nomodeset
<oasisiano> alla fine di una stringa ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset
<oasisiano> dopodichè
<oasisiano> clicco f10
<oasisiano> e esce una scelta di ubuntu
<krabador> "esce una scelta di ubuntu"?
<oasisiano> si due versioni di ubuntu
<oasisiano> due voci che devo sceglie
<krabador> oasisiano, dove hai premuto il tasto e ?
<oasisiano> su gnu grub
<krabador> gnu grub, aveva almeno 2 voci, in automatico, dovevi premere e, sulla prima in alto selezionata
<oasisiano> quindi scelgo la prima
<krabador> oasisiano, riavvia
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> stai incasinando tutto
<krabador> fa apparire grub
<krabador> e con la prima linea selezionata, premi il tasto e
<krabador> cancella nomodeset
<krabador> premi f10
<oasisiano> ma che ne soooo cioè mettetevi nei panni di chi nin conosce ste cose
<krabador> non perdere tempo
<oasisiano> ok sto a grub
<oasisiano> che devo fare
<oasisiano> clicco su ubuntu
<oasisiano> che devo fare
<oasisiano> clicco su ubuntu?
<glpiana> <krabador> quando appare grub , premi "e" sulla prima linea, va a cancellare nomodeset , e premi f10
<oasisiano> quale sarebbe la rima ppp
<oasisiano> prima linea
<oasisiano> ubuntu?
<oasisiano> tuttu sto casino per non avere nulla tutte ste stringhe bahhh
<oasisiano> dicono facile poi è un casino
<cristian_c> oasisiano, magari è il pc passatello
<oasisiano> mahhh
<oasisiano> cosa devo cliccareeee
<oasisiano> ora lo rompo mi sono stufato
<glpiana> oasisiano, ascolta
<glpiana> oasisiano, tu hai acceso il pc e hai visualizzato grub
<oasisiano> siiii
<oasisiano> 4 scelte
<glpiana> oasisiano, ora, lo premeresti, per cortesia, sto tasto "e" sulla tastiera?
<oasisiano> l'ho fatto
<krabador> tasto e in corrispondenza della prima linea
<krabador> cancelli nomodeset
<krabador> e premi f10
<oasisiano> schermooo impazzito
<oasisiano> con delle ljnee bianche
<oasisiano> si sará rotto
<oasisiano> ho riavviato e riparte dak grub
<oasisiano> dal grub
<krabador> oasisiano, ripeti la stessa cosa, ma cancella quiet splash e metti vga=824 a fianco a nomodeset
<oasisiano> penso che stiamo dicendo due cose diverse
<oasisiano> a nomodeset
<oasisiano> ma se l'ho cancellato
<krabador> è un cambiamento solo per la sessione
<oasisiano> non ci sta. apendo piú un caz
<glpiana> oasisiano, perchè non ti limiti a seguire le istruzioni pedissequamente senza metterci del tuo?
<oasisiano> si ma non dite le cose in maniera esatta
<oasisiano> per chi non è esperto non è facike
<oasisiano> facile
<glpiana> oasisiano, ti è stato detto chiaramente di premere il tasto "e" quando appare grub e di fare due modifiche: 1) cancellare "quiet splash"; 2) scrivere vga=824 di fianco a nomodeset
<oasisiano> ci sono
<oasisiano> non mi mette l'uguake
<oasisiano> uguale
<oasisiano> ma veramenteeee
<glpiana> oasisiano, prova a cercarlo con i tasti dopo lo zero (con e senza shift)
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> fatto
<oasisiano> ora f10
<glpiana> sì, poi segui krabador
<oasisiano> schermata inziale
<oasisiano> ci risono
<oasisiano> vedo leggeri miglioramenti
<oasisiano> questo valore vga secondo me deve essere più alto
<krabador> oasisiano, e in base a cosa lo dici?
<oasisiano> a culo ahahhhahaha
<krabador> appunto
<oasisiano> vedo che migliora la grafica
<Fly80> ciao a tutti
<oasisiano> mettiamo un 1000
<Fly80> vi è mai capitato di aprire una sessione ssh in una shell e poi magari riprovare ad usarla dopo un po' di tempo di inattività?
<Fly80> a me capita che rimane inchiodata la sessione, e non si chiude nemmeno
<Fly80> l'unico modo è chiudere il terminale e aprirne un altro
<glpiana> Fly80, sì, può capitare. penso dipenda dalle impostazioni del server
<Fly80> se la sessione è scaduta, perché non ritorna semplicemente alla shell?
<glpiana> Fly80, boh
<Fly80> glpiana, posso capire che scada la sessione, ma almeno che non debba ogni volta chiudere e riaprire, mi sembra un po' strano... quindi secondo te lato client non posso fare nulla?
<glpiana> Fly80, boh
<Fly80> mi basterebbe semplicemente riutilizzare la stessa finestra
<Fly80> :)
<krabador> oasisiano, in che monitor stai attaccando il tutto ?
<oasisiano> asus 23 pollici
<krabador> oasisiano, dammi il modello per favore
<oasisiano> asus ms...
<oasisiano> non me lo ricordo spe
<oasisiano> asus ms236h
<krabador> oasisiano, prova vga=829
<krabador> con la stessa procedura
<oasisiano> ok
<oasisiano> non riesco ad accedere al grub cliccando shift
<davide> esiiste chiavetta wireless per debian
<krabador> davide ce ne sono diverse
<davide> cioè. diverse la marca
<davide> ci sono allora per debian, deevo vedre quelle compatibili per gnu/linux
<glpiana> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> ciao
<user941> salve a tutti e ho una domanda urgentissima su argomento multimedia
<akis24> !chiedi | user941
<ubot-it> user941: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<user941> ok... di solito uso ubuntu e sono passato alla versione 14.04lts e utilizzo un convertitore video arista transcorder, ma ho un problema al codec h.264 e nella repo non è possibile installare mi domando se passo a ubuntu studio è già integrato questo codec o c'è altro sistema? grazie
<akis24> user941: distro a 64 bit o 32 bit ?
<user941> 32
<akis24> user941: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg_0.10.13-5_i386.deb   scarica questo e installa  dovresti avere il supporto h.264
<user941> i gstreamer le ho installate tutte ma non mi fa installare ffmpeg
<akis24> user941: dai un occhiata qui https://answers.launchpad.net/soundconverter/+question/247332
<akis24> A causa di un bug, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg non è stato inserito nei repository ufficiali di Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty LTS    ...  Il bug è già stato risolto ma a causa del freeze molto probabilmente gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg non sarà (almeno per ora) inserito di default in Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty LTS
<user941> adesso si mi ha installato ma mi manca gstreamer faac
<akis24> user941: da terminale dai   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras e poi  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<user941> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<akis24> user941: sempre da terminale dai sudo apt-get update   e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user941> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747172/
<Guest3542> buongiorno ragazzi una informazione ho installato unity , bello si ma mi chiedevo se vi è un modo per poter mettere le finestre nella barra piuttosto che avere quelle odiose freccette ai lati delle icone. Grazie
<glpiana> Guest3542, finestre nella barra?
<Guest3542> si perdonami sono ignorante. qualcosa stile gnome o cinnamon che minimizzando le finestre aperte sono tutte nella barra delle applicazioni
<Guest3542> unity è un po confusionario non riesco mai a capire quante finestre ho aperte
<glpiana> Guest3542, unity non ha la barra delle applicazioni, usa quelle affascinanti freccette. se non ti piace quella interfaccia usa na versione di ubuntu altrnativa, tipo xfce, lxde, kde o altro ancora
<glpiana> guase non ricordo male devi cotnare le freccette
<glpiana> Guest3542, ma è parecchio che non lo uso
<Guest3542> il problema è questo io sono cieco :D quelle freccette per i miei occhi sono invisibili
<Guest3542> non vi sono app tipo tweak che ti offrono questa modifica?
<glpiana> Guest3542, per appesantire e rendere più instabile l'interfaccia? io cambierei interfaccia
<Guest3542> ok , grazie mille ragazzi buona giornata :)
<akis24> user941: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e metti su pastebin
<krabador> Guest3542, buona giornata
<krabador> user941, anche ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<user941> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747198/
<user941> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747200/
<krabador> user941, da terminale, software-properties-gtk, e in "ubuntu software" seleziona tutto
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> poi di nuovo , sudo apt-get update
<user941> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<user941> si perfetto adesso installa anche altri pacchetti mancanti
<user941> ho usato nella repo
<cristianmatiaz> buondi ragazzi
<cristianmatiaz> ho un problema per installare eclipse per java ee
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, illustracelo
<cristianmatiaz> eccolo http://pastebin.com/QVzeDXTj
<user941> si adesso funziona alla perfezione x quanto ho disattivato codice sorgente nella repo multiverse
<user941> vi ringrazio x aiuto
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, apri un terminale e scrivi: java -version
<glpiana> !paste | cristianmatiaz
<ubot-it> cristianmatiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/dW3s0E7E
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, 64 bit
<cristianmatiaz> cavolo devo scaricare eclipse a 64
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, ma eclipse è 32 bit.
<cristianmatiaz> giusto?
<glpiana> yes
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, ... che sbadato.. XD
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, ma quello dei repo ti fa schifo?
<glpiana> !info | eclipse
<ubot-it> 'eclipse' is not a valid distribution: lucid, oneiric, precise, quantal, raring, saucy
<glpiana> !info eclipse
<ubot-it> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-4 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 122 kB
<cristianmatiaz> no però quello mi serve quello per java EE
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, vedi se puoi farlo da help -> install new software
<glpiana> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, http://postimg.org/image/peeddx6sz/
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, grazie
<oasisiano> kraba c6
<oasisiano> perchè con shift non funziona
<oasisiano> krabaaa
<krabador> oasisiano, all'avvio hai comunque grub ?
<oasisiano> no non riesco ad entrarci premendo shift
<oasisiano> voglio semplicemente non fare scorrere le pagine a scatti e lentamente
<oasisiano> ma nel grub non riesco più  ad entrare
<krabador> oasisiano2, se prima andava, rincontrolla il bios
<oasisiano2> ho notato che ad ogni riavvio
<oasisiano2> la tassiera e il mouse non funziona
<oasisiano2> almneo che dietro non cambi l'uscita del ricettore wireless
<krabador> oasisiano2, usa tastiera e mouse non usb per queste operazioni
<oasisiano2> non ce l'ho
<krabador> oasisiano2, allora non fare riavvii, ma spegni
<oasisiano2> ci sono
<oasisiano2> sono entrato nel grub
<oasisiano2> cosa faccio?
<oasisiano2> clicco e poi?
<krabador> vga=829 a fianco di nomodeset
<krabador> se nel frattempo hai usato il sistema, non l'hai usato con le precedenti modifiche in questo punto
<oasisiano2> prima di qiuet splash<'
<oasisiano2> ?
<krabador> le modifiche fatte in questo punto funzionano soltanto per la sessione che ti appresti a caricare
<oasisiano2> nomodeset vga=829 quiet splash
<oasisiano2> ?
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di "vga=829 a fianco di nomodeset " ?
<oasisiano2> fatto
<krabador> f10
<oasisiano2> si
<oasisiano2> cosa dovrei notare ora di diverso?
<istanza> Salve. Ubu 14 virtualizzato con virtualbox, ricevitore usb dvt-b e kaffeine: canali ok, audio ok, schermo nero...    qualche idea?
<krabador> istanza, hai installato le virtualbox additions?
<istanza> krabador: sì
<krabador> in virtuale non usi l'hardware come in un'installazione reale
<krabador> con le additions puoi usare i driver del sistema host, ma non è comunque la stessa cosa
<istanza> krabador,   infatti lo presumo, pur se ho un vecchio ricordo che funzionava
<krabador> istanza, qui si fa assistenza a ubuntu reali
<krabador> per virtualbox chiedi a loro
<oasisiano2> non noto differenze
<istanza> krabador,  ok, grazie comunque
<oasisiano2> mostra sempre un pacchetto che si chiude male all'avvio
<oasisiano2> dipendenze non integre
<oasisiano2> gdebi-gtk
<krabador> ctrl alt t, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oasisiano2> perchè quando metto la prima
<krabador> !pastebin | oasisiano2
<ubot-it> oasisiano2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oasisiano2> mi chiede la pass
<oasisiano2> ma non posso metterla nel terminale
<krabador> invece si
<oasisiano2> ti dico di no
<krabador> non appaiono i caratteri per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> oasisiano2, per favore
<oasisiano2> ok sto fscendo la prima stringa
<oasisiano2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747419/
<oasisiano2_> ecco guarda
<krabador> oasisiano2, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> pastebin
<oasisiano2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747428/
<oasisiano2_> ecco
<krabador> ok sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> sempre pastebin, dopo
<oasisiano2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747444/
<oasisiano2_> ecco
<krabador> bene sudo apt-get dist-uprade
<krabador> bene sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> quest'ultima
<oasisiano2_> sta scaricando
<oasisiano2> ah ci mette parecchio
<oasisiano2> quanto ci deve mettere?
<krabador> oasisiano2, dipende da quanti mega sono, quanto va la connessione, e quanto sono congestionati i server
<oasisiano2> ok
<oasisiano2> questa cosa qui a cosa serve?
<oasisiano2> gradirei un'impostazione definitiva
<krabador> aggiornamento completo del sistema
<krabador> oasisiano2, non si puo' avere tutto dalla vita
<oasisiano2> si chiede troppo ad avere un'impostazione definitiva
<oasisiano2> o ad ogni avvio devo fare queste cose?
<krabador> oasisiano2, se il tuo hardware non lo consente, col tuo metro di giudizio , fattene una ragione
<oasisiano2> io sto semplicemente chiedendo mica siamo tutti uguali
<oasisiano2> io gradirei se c'è un'impostazione definitiva
<oasisiano2> basta che va su internet ecc. con un certo decoro
<krabador> se intendi una cosa che non si debba piu' aggiornare, no
<krabador> "basta che va su internet ecc. con un certo decoro " se hai hardware al di sotto del decoro....
<oasisiano2> si ma non rispondi alla mia domanda
<oasisiano2> esiste un'impostazione definitiva?
<krabador> sei tu che non capisci che se l'hardware che hai a disposizione ha limiti , "l'impostazione definitiva" non c'è
<oasisiano2> vabbè dai
<oasisiano2> con questo lubuntu non c'è un'impostazione definitiva ad ogni avvio?
<oasisiano2> o ogni volta devo fa sto casino?
<krabador> di base l'harware che hai viene visto in questo, modo, ci sono alcune cose che vanno provate, come stiamo facendo , se non ti prendi a coltellate con lo shift
<oasisiano2> perchè se è così butto tutto a me sinceramente di scrive sudo ecc. non mi interessa
<krabador> se tra le impostazioni provate, nessuna ti soddisfa
<krabador> trai tu le tue conclusioni
<krabador> e, giusto per la cronaca
<oasisiano2> questa è la prova definitiva?
<oasisiano2> secondo me sto coso qua non va bene nemmeno su un computer appena uscito
<oasisiano2> sai com'è la gente mortale come me vuole la semplicità
<oasisiano2> e di scrivere sudo ecc. ogni volta non ha molto senso
<oasisiano2> lo butto e basta ma a chi gli va di fare tutte queste epopee
<krabador> oasisiano2, con il dovuto rispetto, ma sei tu che non hai neanche un coso di pc
<oasisiano2> ho l'ipad di solito uso quello
<krabador> e pretendi , non intendendotene di infangare cose che non conosci
<oasisiano2> e voluto semplicemente un pc che si connettesse tranquillamente
<oasisiano2> da quello che si legge su internet
<krabador> con apt-get dist-upgrade stai facendo l'aggiornamento generale di sistema
<oasisiano2> questo lubuntu sembra la soluzione dei computer datati
<krabador> che non si deve fare tutte le volte
<oasisiano2> ok l'ho capito
<krabador> e da grub si sta cercando di impostare la modalità vga adatta
<krabador> visto che la scheda è del 2002
<oasisiano2> e non c'è una voce dove si clicca
<oasisiano2> bah
<krabador> ed era fascia bassa anche all'epoca
<krabador> ovvero la minima della serie 9000 di ati
<oasisiano2> qui non si può toccare niente risoluzione ecc.
<krabador> non puoi pretendere che parta al primo colpo
<oasisiano2> capito però...sono due giorni che sto impazzendo
<oasisiano2> capisco non subito però...
<oasisiano2> sembra abbia fatto
<oasisiano2> vediamo cosa succede
<oasisiano2> lo schermo è nero per ora
<oasisiano2> sempre neroooo
<krabador> oasisiano2, hai riavviato, ed è bloccato li?
<oasisiano2> ha fatto tutto solo
<oasisiano2> è nero
<oasisiano2> che devo fare
<krabador> scusami, ma come è finito sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<oasisiano2> è ripartito da solo
<oasisiano2> ha finito
<oasisiano2> e ora schermo nero
<oasisiano2> che devo fare riavvio?
<krabador> oasisiano2, non si doveva riavviare da solo
<krabador> è un pessimo segno
<oasisiano2> e quindi?
<oasisiano2> da solo si è riavviato
<oasisiano2> sto riavviando
<oasisiano2> si è riavviato
<oasisiano2> vabbè ci aggiorniamo dopo se ci sei vado a vedermi la partita
<krabador> non credo, ma troveerai altri operatori
<oasisiano2> ok ciao
<salentos> lol a tutti ho problemi con unetbootin no riesco a installare sistemi operativi cosa fare
<Franz61> ciao. vorrei installare Ubuntu. Ho scaricato il file .iso cosa devo fare adesso?
<akis24> Franz61:  masterizzare il file .iso su disco  e poi provare la live
<akis24> !installazione | Franz61
<ubot-it> Franz61: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Franz61> Ok. Grazie. provero'. Franz61
<akis24> di nulla
<Marcy12222> Ho un problema con un gioco mi potete aiutare?
<Marcy12222> C'è nessuno?
<Marcy12222> nessuno mi può aiutare??
<ilovelinux> ciao a tutti!
<ilovelinux> nessuno?
<krabador> ilovelinux, chiedi
<ilovelinux> cosa?
<sime_> 'sera
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-05
<francesco1983> ciao a tutti
<francesco1983> ho aggiornato  ubuntu 14.04 e al momento che si è riavviato mi ha chiesto la password solo che adesso non riconosce la password mia
<akis24> giorno
<Axel_> qualcuno ha idea di come si può fare ad installare AnyToIso su ubuntu 12.10?
<cristian_c> Axel_, mi pare che la 12.10 stia per scadere (se non è già scaduta)
<cristian_c> di certo accadrà a breve (in questo mese)
<Axel_> e cosa vuol dire, lo devo portare a 13 o 14??
<cristian_c> Axel_, vuol dire che non è più supportata
<Axel_> ok
<Axel_> non ho la possibilità di trovare il programma ugualmente?
<cristian_c> !info anytoiso
<ubot-it> Package anytoiso does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> pare non esista nei repository di ubuntu
<Axel_> io ho la necessità di convertire un file isz in iso
<cristian_c> Axel_, isz? E che formato è?
<Axel_> non c'è qualche possibilità??
<cristian_c> lol
<Axel_> dicono in internet sia in file iso zippato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Axel_, aspetta
<Axel_> grazie
<cristian_c> Axel_, cosa contiene l'isz?
<Axel_> è un programmino da bambini, per chi ha la dislessia
<cristian_c> Axel_, e perché è in formato iso?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non puoi scaricare direttamente il programma?
<Axel_> lo ho trovato in un sito, ma scaricandolo mi dice essere in formato isz e di convertirlo in iso
<cristian_c> Axel_, ma vai sul sito ufficiale del programma, no?
<Axel_> pensavo fosse fattibile la cosa
<cristian_c> :)
<Axel_> asp
<cristian_c> più che altro non la capisco
<Axel_> sul sito mi fa vedere solo le demo
<cristian_c> Axel_, e non puoi scaricarla?
<lili> salve a tutti
<lili> volevo installare linux mint 17 cinnamon in modalità persistente su usb con live linux, ma live linux mi dice che questa versione non è compatibile, ma che cmq proverà ad installarla con i parametri di linux mint 16 mate. possono nascere problemi ?
<cristian_c> lol
<lili> ciaoo Cristian
<lili> puoi aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> lili, non ho capito il nesso con ubuntu
<lili> linux mint è una derivata di ubuntu !
<cristian_c> !buntu | lili
<ubot-it> lili: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<lili> puoi reindirizzarmi ad una chatt di linux mint ?
<cristian_c> !buntu | lili
<lili> e come ci vado
<lili> mi dai il link diretto
<cristian_c> lili, credo #linuxmint
<lili> ok grazie mille !
<cristian_c> confermo
<cristian_c> è quello il canale
<puzzola> salve,,,una domanda...dopo aver installato ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot con wind.8, all'accensione mi si presenta "secure boot violation"..... basta disattivare secure boot ??????
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<valusiana> salve chiedo aiutosul programma GTumbler che nn va in 14.04 dopo avanzamento da Precise
<cristian_c> !info gtumbler
<ubot-it> Package gtumbler does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> valusiana, non sembra esistere tale programma
<cristian_c> *pacchetto
<valusiana> and in Trusty?
<valusiana> GTumbler con Xournale che edita i pDF
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtumbler&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<cristian_c> manco in trusty
<valusiana> https://launchpad.net/gtumbler
<cristian_c> valusiana, eh, ma mica si trova nei repository di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *.
<valusiana> lo usavo in precise con PPA di Fabio Tordini credo si chiami
<valusiana> ok certo ma qualcuno sa cse il ppa è chiuso?
<valusiana> voglio dire cosa usare per editare un PDF?
<valusiana> con Xournal di Gtumbler qualcosa la facevo
<cristian_c> valusiana, qui non si da supporto a repository esterni
<cristian_c> solitamente fanno casini
<valusiana> cosa mi consigliate? Grazie
<cristian_c> valusiana, mi sembra che qualche sofware ci sia
<cristian_c> ma dipende anche dalle tue esigenze
<jester-> ce nè piu di uno
<valusiana> devo compilare un modulo PDF con i miei dati e inviarlo via fax..
<jester-> valusiana: fai un doc e lo salvi in pdf stamando
<valusiana> ma voglio una GUI
<jester-> stampando
<valusiana> il modello ha loghi della azienada nn è mio.. e se lo passo allo scanner
<valusiana> dopo aver scritto a mano ?
<valusiana> Io vorrei scrivere su un PDF modulo di domanda PA
<jester-> valusiana: scanni e fai una jpg poi la importi in writer
<cristian_c> valusiana, quindi ti passano direttamente il pdf?
<valusiana> si ma in bianco e io lo devo compilare
<valusiana> in USC c'è a pagamento PDF pro... lo acquisterei se saprssi come
<valusiana> sennò faccio come dice jester
<cristian_c> !info xournal
<ubot-it> xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7-1 (saucy), package size 304 kB, installed size 927 kB
<jester-> merd libre non salva ne stampa in pdf, devi scannare il .doc
<valusiana> ma come ottengo un doc dal PDF cartaceo?
<jester-> valusiana: aaah non devi fare un pdf ma modificarne uno esistente?
<valusiana> sii
<cristian_c> valusiana, per acquistare le applicazioni dal software center ti serve un account su launchpad, su ubuntu one o su ubuntu shop
<cristian_c> il più facile è launchpad
<jester-> valusiana: nei repo c'è qpdf
<valusiana> ok si può pagare contrassegno e cosa mandano il deb un CD boh?
<cristian_c> fatto questo, basta fare clic su 'Acquista' e andare avanti
<cristian_c> lol
<valusiana> okkk qpdf lo provo ciao site bravissimi
<cristian_c> !info qpdf
<ubot-it> qpdf (source: qpdf): tools for and transforming and inspecting PDF files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-2 (saucy), package size 216 kB, installed size 525 kB
<valusiana> ok ADA PER QPDF CIAO A TUTTI
<jester-> valusiana: e pure questi flpsed  pdfedit pdfmod
<valusiana> MA HANNO UNA GUI?
<jester-> eh
<valusiana> si usano solo col terminale?
<jester-> prova pdfmod
<jester-> sudo apt-get install pdfmod
<jester-> http://mauriziosiagri.wordpress.com/2014/02/16/i-migliori-programmi-per-lediting-dei-file-pdf-in-linux-ubuntu-master-pdf-editor-xournal-pdf-shuffler/
<valusiana> ok pdfmod lo provo se ha una GUI
<valusiana> ciao
<lucio> ciao a tutti! come mai ogni tanto il mio pc perde la connessione ? io uso il wi-fi su ubuntu 14.04 lts
<lucio> ciao a tutti! come mai ogni tanto il mio pc perde la connessione ? io uso il wi-fi su ubuntu 14.04 lts
<bubu> ciao vorrei installare linux vorrei dei consigli per i requisiti del sistema del mio pc
<cristian_c> lucio, è un problema di connessione della tua rete?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | bubu
<ubot-it> bubu: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<lucio> cristian_c_: no capita solo con il mio pc, dove da ieri ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> lucio, che comportamento ha la connessione?
<cristian_c> regolare?
<lucio> cristian_c_: si abbastanza
<bubu> noposso dirti i dati del mio pc?
<cristian_c> lucio, spiega meglio come si comporta
<lucio> cristian_c_: con gli altri dispositivi non la perdo
<cristian_c> bubu, hai aperto la pagina?
<cristian_c> lucio, quali dispositivi?
<bubu> si
<cristian_c> bubu, l'hai letta?
<lucio> cristian_c: altro pc/tablet/cell prima con winz non lo faceva
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lucio, e adesso?
<cristian_c> puoi provare?
<bubu> il mio pc e amd 64 bit atlon
<cristian_c> lol
<lucio> cristian_c_: ho un'altro pc con winz lui va benissimo, non la perde
<bubu> e mi trovo in dificolta col la grafica
<cristian_c> lucio, ok
<cristian_c> lucio, spiega meglio come si verifica questa disconnessione
<cristian_c> !dettagli | bubu
<ubot-it> bubu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<bubu> pratica quanto parto per la installazione di ubuntu la grafica e rigata
<cristian_c> bubu, puoi postare una foto?
<lucio> cristian_c_: io sto navigando tranquillamente in rete, carico le pagine e tutto ad un tratto capita che sparice il segnale wi-fi (anche se c'è) e Ubuntu non lo ritrova più
<lucio> cristian_c_: non riesco a ricollegarmi
<lucio> cristian_c_: non riesco perchè non rileva il wi-fi
<cristian_c> lucio, un attimo, sei su unity, giusto?
<lucio> cristian_c_: si lo abbiamo scoperto ieri :)
<bubu> vorrei reinstallare  linux vorrei un consiglio daparte vostra quale mi consigliate per amd 64 bit 3200+ 2.00ghz athlon(tm)
<cristian_c> lucio, non hai l'indicatore della rete sul pannello?
<cristian_c> bubu, di che anno è?
<bubu> dovrebbe essere 2004
<lucio> cristian_c_: si in alto a dx giusto ? (parlo della schermata principale del pc)
<cristian_c> bubu, è preistorico quel pc. Scommetto che ci hai provato a far girare unity
<cristian_c> lucio, sul desktop, esattamente
<lucio> cristian_c_: si ok c'è l'ho
<cristian_c> lucio, quando perdi la connessione, cosa accade all'indicatore?
<bubu> no
<cristian_c> bubu, e cosa ci hai fatto girare?
<bubu> io solo  chiedeo quale vesrsione di ubuntu mi consigliate per il mio pc
<cristian_c> bubu, non hai letto la pagina?
<cristian_c> quella che ho linkato
<bubu> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bubu, leggila
<lucio> cristian_c_: diventa "vuoto" e grigio chiaro normalmente ha le linee della potenza segnale, quando capita che perde il segnale "perde le linee" e diventa grigio chiaro "vuoto"
<bubu>  mi puoi ridare il link?
<cristian_c> lucio, ok
<cristian_c> lucio, quindi perde proprio la connessione al tuo router
<lucio> cristian_c_: si
<cristian_c> lucio, dunque, hai provato con ethernet per vedere se si verifica lo stesso problema?
<lucio> cristian_c_: non trova più nulla
<cristian_c> !requisiti | bubu
<ubot-it> bubu: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<bubu> grazie
<cristian_c> lucio, tipo, se fai clic sull'indicatore, cosa vedi?
<lucio> cristian_c_: -nome connessione (quella corrente) -disconnetti, -connetti a wi-fi nascosta, -crea new, -etc...
<cristian_c> lucio, e spariscono tutte le reti disponibili, giusto?
<cristian_c> oppure , no?
<lucio> cristian_c_: si (ne ho una sola)
<cristian_c> lucio, a me sembra una perdita di segnale, da come mi hai spiegato
<cristian_c> lucio, e come fai per ripristinare, di solito?
<lucio> cristian_c_: devo riavviare il pc e la ritrova
<cristian_c> lucio, comunque, io intendo tutte quelle disponibili, non solo la tua
<cristian_c> lucio, ok
<lucio> cristian_c_: anzi appena lo riavvio si ricconnette da solo
<lucio> come se non fosse successo nulla
<cristian_c> lucio, fai una prova
<cristian_c> lucio, a me succede qualcosa del genere con la mia attuale scheda, anche se il motivo dovrebbe essere estraneo a linux
<cristian_c> lucio, quando ricapita, digita in un terminale: rfkill list
<cristian_c> e dmesg | tail
<lucio> cristian_c_: prima uno do avvie e poi l'altro giusto ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> tutti e due
<cristian_c> salvati i risultati
<lucio> cristian_c_: rfkill list dmesg | tail e il risultato lo metto su paste
<cristian_c> noi
<cristian_c> *no
<cristian_c> sono due comandi separati
<cristian_c> lucio, i risultati su pastebin
<lucio> cristian_c_: ok quindi :"rfkill list" e risultato e poi l'altro
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> li salvi , riavvii e torni qui con i risultati
<lucio> cristian_c_: ok appena succede allora lo faccio!
<cristian_c> sì
<lucio> cristian_c_: c'è su ubuntu una applicazione tibo il block notes?
<cristian_c> ogni quanto accade, generalmente?
<cristian_c> lucio, ve ne sono varie
<cristian_c> su unity non so
<cristian_c> lucio, ma cosa intendi per block notes?
<lucio> cristian_c_: eh capita forse una volta al dì
<lucio> dove poter scrivere tipo i dati che mi hai dato tu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucio, un gestore di appunti?
<lucio> si
<lucio> su winz scrivevo tutto sul block...
<cristian_c> sul software center vedo che ce ne sono tanti
<cristian_c> lucio, credo sia preinstallato tomboy, ma forse non più
<cristian_c> !info tomboy
<ubot-it> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.2-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 2601 kB, installed size 9598 kB
<cristian_c> lucio, io ad esempio uso xpad, che è preinstallato
<lucio> cristian hahah sul mio non c'è... -,-
<cristian_c> ma la selezione di applicazioni preinstallate dipende dall'ambiente scelto
<cristian_c> lucio, fai una cosa, vai nella dash e digita: 'note'
<cristian_c> uscirà sicuramente qualcosa
<lucio> sto installando xpad
<cristian_c> lol
<lucio> :)
<cristian_c> non era necessario -,-
<lucio> cosa?
<cristian_c> lucio, probabilmente, avevi già un'applicazione preinstallata
<lucio> cristian_c_: io non le vedo.. cmq adesso ho xpad
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> lucio, ma dove hai cercato?
<lucio> cristian_c_: ho cercato nel computer premento il primo disegno in alto a sx sul desktop
<cristian_c> la dash?
<lucio> si se si chiama così
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lucio, e poi hai digitato qualcosa?
<lucio> note
<cristian_c> ok
<Uzzi> invece vi risultano surriscaldamenti eccessivi su amd con i kernel 3.10?
<cristian_c> strano, allora hanno rimosso applicazioni da unity
<cristian_c> io utilizzo il 3.13
<cristian_c> Uzzi, su quale ubuntu'
<cristian_c> *?
<Uzzi> 13004
<cristian_c> Uzzi, non  è più supportata da mesi
<Uzzi> ops uno 0 in più
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ti consiglio l'installazione di una distro aggiornata
<cristian_c> magari 13.10 o 14.04
<Uzzi> infatti appena me lo riporta mia sister ci metto una 14.04
<cristian_c> Uzzi, è anche meglio , perché ci saranno penso migliorie per amd
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ma hai doppia gpu?
<cristian_c> intel + amd
<Uzzi> orpo, mi sembra di ricordare sia un samsung seri5
<cristian_c> se c'è il modello preciso, è meglio
<Uzzi> cristian_c, http://www.tecnozoom.it/portatili/samsung-np535u3c.html
<uts> ciao ragazzi
<uts> ho un big problem.. ho appena comprato un router Netgear.. da windows tutto ok., da 3 macchine linux (tutte derivate debian , tra cui un raspberry) ho forti latenze di rete,,mai vista una cosa simile?
<uts> risoluzione nomi ok, ping ai dns ok, rotte ok..
<cristian_c> Uzzi, controlla /proc/interrupts.
<cristian_c> Uzzi, e poi digita: grep . /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe*
<Uzzi> non ce l'ho sottomano
<cristian_c> quando l'avrai sottomano
<Uzzi> ok
<cristian_c> uts, e cosa c'entra ubuntu con tutto questo?=
<uts> scusa era solo per sapere se e' un problema noto
<uts> da 3 macchina ubuntu con hardware diverso ho problemi di rete, da altri dispositivi no..
<uts> ma il problema e' con il router netgear sicuro,,
<cristian_c> uts, macchine ubuntu o macchine debian?
<cristian_c> uts, sicuro siano i tempi di risposta e non altro?
<cristian_c> uts, controlla se è impostato ipv6 nel sistema
<basito> Buongiorno a tutti. Devo lavorare nella cartella /usr/src/v4l-dvb-drxd da me creata. Lì dentro ci sono una serie di file che mi servono per settare la PCTV che ubuntu 14.04 non riconosce. Ora, dando il comando "make menuconfig" mi dà come risposta: "permesso negato". Ho guardato nella cartella e effettivamente i file hanno tutti il lucchetto... Come posso cambiare i permessi temporaneamente a tutta la cartella e al suo contenuto?
<uts> si anche sul canale di debian consigliano di disabilitare ipvs
<uts> ipv6
<basito> Please...help me...
<cristian_c> uhm
<basito> qualcuno può aiutarmi, per favore?
<akis24> basito: servono i permessi di amministratore
<basito> lo so, e infatti dovrei averli dati alla cartella (infatti mi ha permesso di entrarci), ma non ai singoli file che ci stanno dentro. Esiste un comando?
<akis24> basito: quando apri il terminale nella cartella  prima dai  sudo -s  inserisci la password e riprova
<basito> ok, ora riprovo
<basito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751545/
<basito> akis24: ti ho mandato il pastebin di cosa mi esce... l'hai visto?
<akis24> basito:  stai ricompilando il kernel ?
<akis24> le mie competenze in materia sono zero
<basito> sto seguendo una guida per configurare la PCTV 330e di Pinnacle che Ubuntu 14.04 non vede. Ho creato una cartella e ora devo settare alcuni parametri dentro a quella cartella... ma non mi ci fa accedere
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=581045&p=4595411&hilit=330e#p4595411
<akis24> basito:  guida farlocca credo  o sbagli qualche comando tu
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=533841&hilit=330e
<basito> cristian_c: grazie, ma non funge. Ho già scaricato i drivers (la scheda non viene riconosciuta già da Ubuntu 12.04 lts e seguenti), li ho salvati in una cartella sul pc e ora che ho installato la 14.04 li stavo ripristinando
<cristian_c> basito, un attimo che guardo i paste
<basito> ok
<basito> akis24: comunque grazie :)
<akis24> basito:  figurati
<cristian_c> basito, ma hai scaricato i kernel?
<basito> cosa sono i kernel? So che è una domanda tremenda... ma io ne so poco, seguo le guide e mi applico...
<cristian_c> basito, quali guide?
<cristian_c> !kernel | basito
<ubot-it> basito: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<pitto> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> basito, ho trovato sul wiki una guida non ancora ufficalizzata, ma non si parla di menuconfig
<basito> cristian_c, dunque credo di aver iniziato a fare questa cosa, seguendo la guida che ho trovato in internet per settare la pctv
<cristian_c> basito, quale guida?
<basito> dove posso postartela? non è molto lunga: la metto su pastebin?
<pitto> qualcuno sa come disabilitare l'accesso diretto alla guest-session (quello presente nella schermata di login) e permetterlo solo dall'interno di una sessione autenticata (in passato funzionavacosì, non ricordo quando le cose sono cambiate..)
<cristian_c> basito, sì, ma anche il link non sarebbe male
<basito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751613/
<basito> il link lo ignoro perchè risale a 2 anni fa... mi ero copiato tutto su un file di word
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> basito, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/EzioPerotta/Prove1
<basito> cristian_c, io l'ho seguita tutta fino a quando chiede di scaricare i kernel appunto perchè li avevo già. Quindi ho copato la cartella che suggerisce di scaricare da quella che avevo già avevo scaricato a suo tempo e salvato altrove, e ho provato a dare il menuconfig... senza risultato
<cristian_c> basito, la procedura che hai postato risale a quattro anni fa
<cristian_c> un po' vecchiotta, eh
<basito> lo so, ma dai repository che suggerisce la guida che mi hai appena mandato, non si scaricano più i kernel...
<cristian_c> cd v4l-dvb-drxd
<akis24> basito: quella guida era forse ... utile una volta dubito tu possa applicarla sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> basito, quindi sei arrivato fino a qui?
<basito> sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> basito, collega la scheda al pc
<basito> fatto
<cristian_c> basito, sei root nel terminale?
<cristian_c> basito, digita: whoami
<basito> sì
<basito> fatto
<cristian_c> cosa esce?
<basito> whoami root
<cristian_c> basito, digita: exit
<basito> fatto
<cristian_c> basito, ora: whoami
<basito> esce questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751613/
<basito> no...
<basito> ale@ale-SATELLITE-C850D-10W:/usr/src/v4l-dvb-drxd$
<cristian_c> basito, ora , digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<basito> devo postare il risultato?
<cristian_c> basito, sì
<basito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751670/
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=em28xx, 480M
<cristian_c> perché dici che non è riconosciuta?
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 2304:0226 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. PCTV 330e
<basito> la vede ma poi kaffeine non mi fa settare i comandi
<basito> i canali
<basito> infatti la guida spiegava bene come fare
<basito> bisogna solo dare quel menuconfig nella cartella
<akis24> basito: scorda quella guida  risale a una vecchia versione
<cristian_c> basito, assolutamente no
<cristian_c> basito, menuconfig non installa driver4
<cristian_c> *driver
<basito> perchè?
<basito> no, non importa il perchè, volevo capire cosa devo fare per settarla...
<basito> non mi fa proprio avviare la scansione dei canali..
<cristian_c> basito, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menuconfig
<cristian_c> basito, ma avevi scollegato e ricollegato la scheda?
<cristian_c> non pare
<basito> in che senso?
<basito> scusami ma mi sto perdendo...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> basito, collega la scheda al pc
<basito> è collegata..
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> basito, ma avevi scollegato e ricollegato la scheda?
<basito> temo di aver fatto un errore molto più banale: non avevo indicato la sorgente nelle opzioni di kaffeine.......... mi vergogno molto per questo....!
<akis24> basito la scheda viene vista da kaffeine ?
<basito> ora infatti sta avviando la scansione
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/PctvPinnacle330e
<basito> è al 37%....
<basito> giuro che mi vergogno molto....
<cristian_c> il tutto senza pacioccare kernel o driver
<basito> cristian_c, non è esatto ciò che dici: l'ultimo link che mi hai mandato ti fa proprio scaricare qualcosa (credo appunto un kernel) da un sito che ora non è più accessibile (kernellabs)
<cristian_c> basito, non è un kernel
<cristian_c> bensì il modulo
<basito> e che cos'è un modulo?
<cristian_c> marò
<basito> e cmq io ce li ho già, perchè sono sempre gli stessi...
<basito> non importa, non volevo trascinarti in una lezione di codice,
<cristian_c> lol
<basito> ciò che voglio dire  che ce li ho già questi moduli...
<basito> tra l'altro il link fa riferimento a ubuntu 11.10..
<cristian_c> basito, significa appunto che dalla 11.10 in poi non devi manco installarli
<basito> ....
<akis24> basito: se è finita la scansione canali  poi riavvia il sistema e sei a posto
<cristian_c>  basito controlla di non essere più root
<cristian_c> basito, ti faccio notare che non hai installato nessun driver
<cristian_c> né compilato
<basito> insomma... sono basito !
<akis24> per fortuna..
<basito> come faccio a togliermi da root?
<akis24> chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> basito, e poi riaprilo
<cristian_c> digitando: whoami
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<basito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751758/
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> riavvia il sistema
<basito> un'ultima cosa: ma quindi la famigerata cartella 4vl-dvb-drxd che ho copiato... devo cancellarla da dentro /usr/src?
<cristian_c> non ti serve
<basito> non mi serve la cartella, o cancellarla?
<cristian_c> basito, si compilava anni fa
<basito> appunto, l'ho capito... quindi cancello la cartella?
<cristian_c> basito, non ti servono quei sorgenti
<cristian_c> basito, sai come fare?
<basito> ti credo, quindi cancello la cartella?
<cristian_c> lol
<basito> no, non so come cancellarla
<cristian_c> basito, ls -l /usr/src
<cristian_c> basito, ma la tv funge
<cristian_c> ?
<basito> si funge, ma non vedo canali mediaset nè rai
<cristian_c> lol
<basito> cmq ho digitato il comando dato
<cristian_c> pastebinna, no?
<cristian_c> basito, ma hai cambiato il firmware?
<basito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751774/
<basito> oh mio dio come parli difficile per me... cos'è il firmware...?
<cristian_c> ho letto nella procedura che avevi copiato su pastebin
<cristian_c> quindi tu hai fatto cose di cui non ti rendevi conto?
<cristian_c> basito, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
<basito> purtroppo si, come ti ho scritto più su...sono molto ignorante in ubuntu... apprezzo la filosofia e il risultato, ma non ho accesso - per ragioni di tempo  - a tutta la parte concettuale che sta dietro
<cristian_c> basito, il che rende probabile nel fare un casotto
<basito> lo immagino...
<cristian_c> se non si sa quel che si fa, si rischia di rendere il sistema inutilizzabile
<basito> infatti tante volte ho dovuto reinstallare tutto... un po' scomodo... ma come si fa a imparare tutto quanto quel che serve?!
<cristian_c> basito, mi riferisco a questa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751613/
<cristian_c> basito, prima di tutto, evitare di seguire guide a caso prese sul web
<basito> ...ma ho combinato qualcosa di grave?
<cristian_c> secondo, leggere sempre la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu, in caso di dubbi ci sono le risorse della comunità, come ad esempio il forum
<cristian_c> basito, non lo so, ma mi stai dicendo che non prendi sette canali
<cristian_c> rai + mediaset
<basito> e mille altri... è vero che mi collego dal piano terra e solo con l'antennina... magari se mi potessi collegare a un'antenna centrale andrebbe meglio.. ma non ce l'ho qui
<cristian_c> basito, probabilmente, è quello il problema
<cristian_c> il poco segnale
<cristian_c> basito, dovresti provare in stanza dove si prende di più
<cristian_c> a fare la scansione
<cristian_c> magari direttamente collegato alla presa dell'antenna tv
<basito> mi sn spostato e sto provando
<basito> e in effetti funge benissimo
<basito> ma quindi no ho nstallato nulla prima?
<cristian_c> basito, forse hai pacioccato con il firmware, ma se funziona , meglio così
<Dario3D> Salve, se dovessi aver bisogno di assistenza potrei chiedere qui giusto?
<cristian_c> Dario3D, su ubuntu sì
<Dario3D> Si certo!
<basito> cristian_c, c'è modo di ripristinare le cose a prima che pacioccassi?
<cristian_c> basito, dipende da quali comandi hai dato
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> basito, se ce li dici è meglio
<basito> ho fatto solo quello che c'è scritto in quella guida che tiho postato , più il comando chmod
<cristian_c> basito, recupera la cronologia del terminale
<cristian_c> non importa tanto quello che è scritto, ma quello che hai effettivamente fatto
<cristian_c> basito, apri un terminale e digita: history
<basito> ho fatto quello che diceva... niente di più: ho copiato i due moduli e la cartella v4l-dvb-drxb in /usr/src
<cristian_c> basito, apri un terminale e digita: history
<basito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7751853/
<oasisiano> qcuno può aiutarmi
<oasisiano> a capire perchè l'immagine va a scatti
<oasisiano> quando scorro la pagina?
<cristian_c>    34  sudo cp /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/drxd-a2-1.1.fw /lib/firmware
<cristian_c>    35  sudo cp /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/drxd-b1-1.1.fw /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> oasisiano, sei quello con il pc preistorico?
<oasisiano> si
<cristian_c> lol
<oasisiano> sono sempre io
<oasisiano> è solo il pc preistorico per tua informazione
<oasisiano> c'è un modo per migliorare le prestazioni grafiche?
<oasisiano> allora?
<oasisiano> la mia scheda video
<oasisiano> è una radeon 9200 pro
<cristian_c> oasisiano, sei sulla 12.04?
<oasisiano> 14.04
<oasisiano> lubuntu
<cristian_c> oasisiano, krabador diceva che fino a quella compresa funzionava
<cristian_c> la 12.04
<oasisiano> no non è vero
<cristian_c>    38  sudo cp /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/v4l-dvb-drxd /usr/src
<basito> cristian_c, sento che vuoi dirmi qualcosa...
<oasisiano> che cos'è?
<cristian_c>    45  sudo cp -r /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/v4l-dvb-drxd /usr/src
<cristian_c> basito, sto gujardando tutto ciò di rilevante che hai fatto
<cristian_c> basito, per poter tornare indietro
<cristian_c> oasisiano, descrivi esattamente il problema
<oasisiano> qualcuno sa aiutare le persone su questo forum
<cristian_c> oasisiano, ehm, non è un forum
<oasisiano> ho già detto quando scorro le immagini va a scatti
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<basito> ho copiato i moduli (giusto?) dalla cartella SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU in /usr/src... no?
<cristian_c> oasisiano, quali immagini?
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<oasisiano> del web
<cristian_c> basito, ho quasi finito di guardare, un attimo
<oasisiano> non serve che ogni volta chiarisci
<cristian_c> lol
<oasisiano> fai tanto il prof
<oasisiano> e non sai risolvere nulla
<cristian_c> basito, ok, ho finito di vedere
<basito> grazie
<cristian_c> basito, noto che hai digitato una grossa quantità di comandi a caso, lol
<basito> che tristezza!!!! la mia vergogna cresce...
<cristian_c> basito, cominciamo con i sorgenti
<basito> ok
<oasisiano> alloraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<oasisiano> ooooooooooooooooooooo
<cristian_c> !pazienza | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<oasisiano> è capaceeeee qcunoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cristian_c> oasisiano, un attimo
<cristian_c> oasisiano, devi avere pazienza, non ci sei solo tu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> oasisiano, quali immagini?
<cristian_c> <oasisiano> del web
<cristian_c> !dettagli | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<oasisiano> quando scorro le pagini
<cristian_c> oasisiano, tutti i siti?
<oasisiano> quando apro le cartelle
<oasisiano> si
<cristian_c> solo con il browser, o anche in generale?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> oasisiano, a che risoluzione?
<cristian_c> oasisiano, digita in un terminale: xrandr -q
<oasisiano> 1280*1000 e qcosa
<cristian_c> !paste | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> oasisiano, lspci -k
<cristian_c> basito, sudo rm -R /usr/src/v4l-dvb-drxd
<oasisiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751909/
<cristian_c> oasisiano, non riesco a capire cos'hai fatto
<basito> cristian_c, un dato rilevante: ho inserito la pctv in un altro terminale con ubuntu 14.04 lts a 32 bit, e non la vede...nel senso che la vede (si illumina il led sulla chiavetta), ma kafeine non mi fa settare i canali... quindi forse qualcosa di quello che ho digitato prima serviva..
<cristian_c> digita bene
<cristian_c> oasisiano,  e anche il secondo comando
<cristian_c> Ab3L, ciao
<cristian_c> basito, non è difficile da vedere: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<oasisiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751922/
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<cristian_c> oasisiano, ti dirò, la scheda sta usando i driver generici
<cristian_c> oasisiano, digita bene il primo comando, che prima hai sbagliato qualcosa
<oasisiano> e quindi?
<oasisiano> xrandr -q?
<oasisiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751933/
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ok
<oasisiano> quindi?
<basito> cristian_c: paste.uubuntu.com/7751941/
<cristian_c> oasisiano, è un fisso, giusto?
<basito> paste.ubuntu.com/7751941
<oasisiano> si
<basito> ce la posso fare... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751941/
<cristian_c> basito, è normale
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 12M
<cristian_c> basito, non c'è il driver
<basito> ok, che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 2304:0226 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. PCTV 330e
<cristian_c> basito, digita: cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> oasisiano, perchè ti ostini con questa scheda?
<oasisiano> perch+ non la posso cambiare
<oasisiano> questa ho
<cristian_c> oasisiano, a proposito, hai provato con altta scheda per vedere se il problema scompare ed è dovuto alla vga?
<cristian_c> *altra
<oasisiano> no
<oasisiano> non ne ho altre
<basito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751960/
<oasisiano> scusa non si possono mettere i driver di questa scheda?
<cristian_c> basito, uhm, strano tutte e due 14.04, su una c'è il driver preinstallato e sull'altro
<cristian_c> *sull'altra no
<cristian_c> oasisiano, ma forse ho capito il motivo
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> *basito, ma forse ho capito il motivo
<cristian_c> oasisiano, stavo cercando appunto di capire questo
<basito> non è che il driver è questo: /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/drxd-b1-1.1.fw
<cristian_c> se questa vecchia scheda supportasse i driver radeon invece dei generici
<basito> e qs: /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/drxd-a2-1.1.fw
<cristian_c> basito, questo è un firware
<cristian_c> *firmware
<basito> uffa....
<cristian_c> ma io penso che ciò sia dovuto al fatto che hai installato alcuni pacchetti
<cristian_c> basito, ora te li recupero
<basito> thanks....ma poi mi dici anche come hai fatto? così imparo anch'io?
<cristian_c> basito, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> basito, questo pacchetto contiene vari firmware proprietari
<cristian_c> nonfree
<cristian_c> può darsi che sia lui
<cristian_c> oasisiano, ora sto guardando
<oasisiano> ok
<cristian_c> oasisiano, puoi fare una cosa intanto?
<oasisiano> cosa?
<cristian_c> oasisiano, per escludere eventuali problemi di cpu e ram
<cristian_c> oasisiano, di aprire il task manager di lubuntu
<cristian_c> oasisiano, e guardare quanta cpu e ram consuma quando vedi questi problemi
<basito> non è cambiato nulla in kaffeine...
<cristian_c> sia con browser che con navigazione in cartelle
<cristian_c> basito, hai installato il pacchetto?
<oasisiano> non lo so fare
<basito> sì
<cristian_c> oasisiano, aprire il task manager?
<cristian_c> è semplicissimo
<cristian_c> basito, digita:
<cristian_c> basito, lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> [87753.148909] em28xx: Device initialization failed.
<cristian_c> [87753.148910] em28xx: Device must be connected to a high-speed USB 2.0 port.
<cristian_c> basito, mi sono reso conto di una cosa
<basito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7752003/
<basito> dimmi
<cristian_c> ma infatti non è questione di pacchetti/firmware
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 12M
<cristian_c> 12M
<cristian_c> non 480M
<cristian_c> basito, è un pc vecchio?
<basito> un po'...
<basito> 2008
<cristian_c> basito, la scheda se hai visto bene è compatibile solo da usb 2.0 a salire
<cristian_c> non retrocompatibile con usb 1.1
<cristian_c> basito, ed ecco la differenza con l'altro pc
<basito> ...posso provare a cambiare usb... in fondo legge cose anche più moderne
<oasisiano> se vabbè
<oasisiano> ci sono questi driver o no?
<cristian_c> oasisiano, hai fatto ciò che ti è stato suggerito?
<oasisiano> il problema è la scheda video3
<oasisiano> ci sono i driver o no?
<cristian_c> basito, non c'entra, io ho una simil easycap che è dichiaratamente compatibile solo da 2.0 in su
<cristian_c> basito, è una questione di velocità dello standard
<cristian_c> usb
<basito> eppure ora me la vede....
<cristian_c> !ripeti | oasisiano
<ubot-it> oasisiano: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<oasisiano> senti sei in grado di risolvere i problemi?
<oasisiano> non  mi va di perdere tempo con te
<oasisiano> ma chi ti paga
<cristian_c> oasisiano, un'altra offtopic in canale e non parli in canale
<cristian_c> *un altro
<oasisiano> cos'è offtopic
<cristian_c> basito, strano, ma il driver è caricato?
<cristian_c> basito, digita: lsusb -t
<basito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7752048/
<oasisiano> solo  strano sa dire
<oasisiano> perchè non è in grado
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 3: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=em28xx, 480M
<cristian_c> basito, ora c'è
<cristian_c> ora usi la 2.0
<cristian_c> 480 Mb/s
<basito> perfetto. ora è tutto a posto.
<basito> ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> basito, in effetti il flusso video necessità di velocità
<basito> devo cancellare qualche impostazione?
<basito> mi avevi proposto un sudo -R e non so più cos'altro
<cristian_c> basito, hai digitato: sudo rm -R /usr/src/v4l-dvb-drxd
<cristian_c> ?
<basito> no
<cristian_c> sull'altro pc originario
<basito> devo farlo?
<cristian_c> oasisiano, controlla il task manager e dimmi quanto consuma
<cristian_c> basito, sì
<basito> fatto
<cristian_c> poi
<cristian_c> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 lug  4 23:09 linux-source-3.13.0
<basito> è per me ?
<cristian_c> basito, in v4l-dvb-drxd c'era questa cartella?
<cristian_c> linux-source-3.13.0
<basito> no
<cristian_c> risulta di oggi
<cristian_c> no, del 4 luglio , scusa
<basito> ieri
<basito> e quindi?
<basito> quel comando drwxr-rx-x ecc devo digitarlo?
<basito> io l'ho digitato e mi dice: "Comando non trovato"
<cristian_c> basito, non è un comando, ma presumbilmente hai copiato il contenuto di v4l-dvb-drxd in /usr/src
<basito> cristian_c, precisamente dice: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 lug  4 23:09 linux-source-3.13.0
<cristian_c> basito, cosa c'è in v4l-dvb-drxd ?
<basito> un be po' di cartelle e file
<cristian_c> basito, non una?
<basito> no....
<cristian_c> puoi postare il contenuto su pastebin?
<cristian_c> basito, altra cosa: nel pc vecchio, non hai cambiato il firmware, puoi dare un'occhiata se sono presenti quei due file?
<basito> dimmi come
<basito> dimmi come per tutte e due: ho fatto una immagine... dove la pasto?
<cristian_c> drxd-a2-1.1.fw e drxd-b1-1.1.fw
<cristian_c> !image | basito
<ubot-it> basito: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<basito> http://postimg.org/image/a9d2eke6x/d245fc6f/
<cristian_c> basito, ehm
<basito> ho toppato...
<basito> ?
<cristian_c> ma tu sei entrano nella directory linux
<cristian_c> io dico in v4l-dvb-drxd
<cristian_c> *entrato
<basito> no, l'immagine è relativa alla cartella che mi hai chiesto,
<basito> sulla banda c'è anche "linux" perchè ci ero entrato prima e poi sono tornato indietro ma la tiene in memoria
<cristian_c> basito, ls -l /home/ale/Documenti/Documenti/Software/SCHEDA_TV_PCTV_PER_UBUNTU/v4l-dvb-drxd
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<basito> quindi non digito il comando, giusto?
<cristian_c> ok
<basito> cristian_c, purtroppo devo andarmene. Come posso fare per sapere il resto della storia?
<cristian_c> basito, beh, diciamo che una l'hai rimossa da /usr/src
<cristian_c> basito, non ti resta che controllare la presenza dei due file nel pc vecchio
<cristian_c> in /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> se non ci sono, li devi togliere anche da /lib/firmware nel pc nuovo
<cristian_c> in quanto non servirebbero a niente
<basito> ok
<basito> grazie
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> drxd-a2-1.1.fw e drxd-b1-1.1.fw
<cristian_c> li avevi copiati nel pc nuovo
<basito> si
<cristian_c> ma non dovrebbe servire teoricamente
<cristian_c> se nel pc vecchio la scheda funziona così com'è
<cristian_c> senza copiare firmware
<basito> cmq l'altro pc non riesce a trovar i canali... secondo me qualcosa manca
<cristian_c> basito, se lo sposti funziona
<cristian_c> il pc
<cristian_c> basito, è l'antenna portatile con poco segnale
<cristian_c> prova con winz e confronta
<basito> è un fisso... non posso muoverlo...
<cristian_c> beh, diciamo che non puoi muoverlo facilmente
<cristian_c> prova con winz
<basito> però ora devo proprio andarmene, ti ricerco domani?
<cristian_c> basito, ti può rispondere qualcun altro probabilmente, e comunque c'è anche il forum
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<basito> ok. grazie di tutto e buona domenica
<cristian_c> anche a te
<laserbuntu> salve vorri un mano con la configurazione di conky, non riesco ad inseritre la stringa per la temperatura, qualcuno sa spiegarmi?
<krabador> laserbuntu, devi beccare qualcuno che usa conky
<krabador> !chat | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> se chiedi qui hai piu' possibilità
<laserbuntu> ahhh ok,  scusatemi ora provo, ciao  a presto.....
<laserbuntu> salve vorrei un mano con la configurazione di conky, non riesco ad inserire la stringa per la temperatura, qualcuno sa spiegarmi?
<gabry> è tutto il pomeriggio che provo ad installare ubuntu su un mio pc, ho scaricato il file iso della vers 14.04 32 bit, masterizzo il disco ma non va. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> gabry, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<krabador> gabry, hai masterizzato correttamente la iso?
<gabry> pc hp desktop 1 giga di RAM, 2 HD da 180 GB Intel pentium
<gabry> La iso l'ho masterizzata 374 volte usando prima nero e poi easy burner
<gabry> so installato oggi Windows XP Home, per questo motivo volevo passare ad Ubuntu, 3 gg fa ho installato LUbuntu su netbook e tutto bene
<krabador> gabry, ti sei assicurato che la sessione di masterizzazione fosse chiusa?
<Temeroya> salve
<Temeroya> sto metendo a posto la chiavetta usb
<gabry> si ho lasciato finire fino all'espulsione del disco
<Temeroya> devo scegliere la tipologia di tabella delle partizioni
<Temeroya> quali metto?
<Temeroya> (non so bene di cosa si tratti)
<krabador> gabry, per favore, specifica la cpu e la scheda audio
<krabador> évideo
<krabador> *video
<Temeroya> krabador: ?
<gabry> adesso sono fuori dall'altro PC, scheda video ge force 3200, cpu intel pentium 4
<krabador> Temeroya, usa gparted per rifare la chiavetta, fai una tabella per le partizioni "MSDOS" e formatta poi in fat32
<Temeroya> ok
<Temeroya> mi spieghi esattamente cosa sarebbe sta tabella partizioni
<Temeroya> e cosa comporta scegliere msdos
<krabador> gabry, con 1gb ram e un pentium4, lubuntu è la piu' indicata, se poi non ha il pae, devi , al boot, selezionare forcepae
<gabry> ok provo
<gabry> grazie
<gabry> ciao
<krabador> di niente, ciao
<krabador> Temeroya, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_table
<krabador> Temeroya, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> sera
<Temeroya> sto mettendo talis con "creatore dischi di avvio" di ubuntu
<Temeroya> ma alla fine compare "installazione non riuscita
<Temeroya> È stata lanciata un'eccezione non catturata: Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<Temeroya> perchè?
<sime_> buonasera a tutti, per qualche motivo il demone cpufreqd all'avvio del pc non parte, devo manualmente avviarlo ogni volta.
<jester-> sime_: installa bum e attivalo
<sime_> bum? ok ci provo
<sime_> sembra che la spunta sia già presente
<jester-> al boot controlla co ps -aux se è attivo o disattivo
<sime_> devo riavviare? cmq non credo, perché la cpu va alla massima frequenza, poi avviandolo si riduce a come l'ho impostato nel file di configurazione.
<sime_> ho controllato, e cpufreqd non è attivo all'avvio.
<jester-> sime_: di default la gestione della cpu è automatica, se poi hai pacioccato qualcosa non saprei che dirti
<sime_> è possibile avviarlo all'avvio? tipo uno script di avvio?
<sime_> metterlo in rc.local si può fare?
<jester-> o in programmi avvio
<sime_> però richiede sudo
<sime_> si rallenta in qualche modo il sistema se in rc.local metto "sleep 10"?
<jester-> sleep ritarda il comando di tot secondi
<sime_> grazie!
<Alberto> salve a tutti, ho un poblema con Ubuntu 14.04 , spesso, come in questo momento, alcuni tasti della tastiera cambiano carattere, come ad esempio la parentesi tonda diventa *
<Alberto> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano per risolvere il mio porblema :D
<Alberto> non riesco neanche a fare il punto di domanda
<jester-> Alberto: tastiera italiana settata?
<Alberto> si
<Alberto> e per farla ritornare normale devo tornarla a settare ogni volta
<Alberto> ma essendo un porblema che si presenta abbastanza spesso, volevo trovare una soluzione permanente
<Alberto> problema}
<Alberto> ̱̱̱̱̱*
<pino> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato xubuntu 14.04 sul mio vecchio pc ma non c'è uscita audio la scheda è questa ''Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)'' ho già cercato su google ma non riesco a risolvere.
<pino> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato xubuntu 14.04 sul mio vecchio pc ma non c'è uscita audio la scheda è questa ''Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)'' ho già cercato su google ma non riesco a risolvere.
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-06
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Michele_> c'è nessuno? ho un problema con i driver dello scanner di una stampante epson WF-2510. Ho seguito questa conversazione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=563116 ma quando provo a scaricare i driver, sullo store mi esce questa scritta "La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: iscan-data" e non scarica niente
<Michele_> sto parlando dei driver per i sistemi a 32 bit
<jester-> mibofra: hai installato entrambi i pacchetti bit a seconda del tuo sistema?
<jester-> mibofra: hai installato entrambi i pacchetti bit a seconda del tuo sistema?
<Michele_> ero uscito un attimo...
<jester-> Michele_:  hai installato entrambi i pacchetti bit a seconda del tuo sistema?
<Michele_> ho installato prima quello per la stampante e infatti funziona
<Michele_> ma quando devo scannerizzare qualcosa non mi rileva lo scanner
<jester-> Michele_: installa xsane e prova con quello
<Michele_> ho controllato sulla lista di sane e ho visto che i driver per la mia stampante non ci sono, comunque ci provo
<giuliano> Salve
<cristianmatiaz> rega c'e' qualcuno che sa come linkare tomcat7 a eclipse?
<Michele_> ok... ho installato xsane da terminale, ho provato a cercarlo sulla dash e non c'era, allora sono andato su file, l'ho scovato, l'ho lanciato e mi dice che non è disponibile nessun dispositivo...
<Michele_> ma la stampante è accesa! D:
<jester-> Michele_: da terminale: sudo xsane
<Michele_> mi dice che è pericoloso usarlo come amministratore di sistema, ho fatto x e si è aperto comunque e mi dice che non vede niente
<jester-> Michele_: e mi da che non hai installato il driver per lo scanner ma sono quello  per la stampante
<Michele_> si perché quello dello scanner non mi si installa
<Michele_> l'ho scritto all'inizio
<jester-> iscan non è un driver ma una gui
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<Michele_> ok, devo andare via anche io, ma la mia stampante non è sulla lista, se ho ancora problemi mi rifaccio vivo
<m4dfry> ciao a tutti, mi servirebbe un hint per alcuni crash che sto riscontrando casualmente dopo il login su ubuntu 14.4
<jester-> cioè?
<m4dfry> dopo il login "a volte" il sistema freeza
<m4dfry> non riesco ad andare sulle altre shell
<jester-> scheda video?
<m4dfry> e il disco rimane fisso a lavorare
<m4dfry> sto usando al momento gli Nvidia 331.38
<m4dfry> per test sono passato ai driver updates proprietari
<jester-> m4dfry: lspci | grep -i vga
<m4dfry> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti] (rev a1)
<jester-> m4dfry: hai doppia scheda?
<m4dfry> no
<jester-> sicuro?
<m4dfry> l'ho montato io
<jester-> m4dfry: 14.04 dovrebbe avere i 337
<m4dfry> è un assemblato
<jester-> 660 è recente
<m4dfry> posso scegliere alternativamente i 304.117
<m4dfry> ma non ho trovato una guida che dicesse cosa era meglio
<jester-> m4dfry: se non vedi 337 non hai la 14.04
<jester-> e bisogna togliere nvidia-prime se installato
<m4dfry> cat /etc/*-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<jester-> m4dfry: sudo apt-cache search nvidia-337
<m4dfry> no res
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<m4dfry> dato poco fa
<m4dfry> un cosa non mi convince dopo i crash ho aperto il file /var/log/syslog
<m4dfry> e mi trovo al momento del crash
<m4dfry> una riga di ^@
<m4dfry> ed è già la seconda volta che lo fa dopo aver caricato le imp di rete
<jester-> m4dfry: secondo me è il driver video ma il 337 nella 14-04 c'è
<m4dfry> ma non so se è casuale
<jester-> m4dfry: sudo apt-get install nvidia-337
<m4dfry> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-337
<m4dfry> mi fai venire un dubbio controllo i miei repo
<jester-> m4dfry: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> hai i repo a mignotte
<m4dfry> sembrano sani a prima vista ... te li copio in pastebin
<m4dfry> http://pastebin.com/wEdu4rUt
<jester-> m4dfry: chiedo venia è il 331
<jester-> per il 337 serve un ppa
<m4dfry> ok, era quello che avevo prima
<m4dfry> mi consigli di cambiarlo ?
<jester-> controlla se nvidia-prime è installato
<jester-> la tua scheda è recente serve l'ultimo
<m4dfry> no
<jester-> 660 vecchia non è
<m4dfry> scusa di ce l'ho
<m4dfry> ma non me lo restituiva come comando a shell
<jester-> il prime?
<m4dfry> si
<m4dfry> nvidia-prime is already the newest version.
<jester-> suso dpkg --purge nvidia-prime
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331
<m4dfry> ok
<m4dfry> avevo installato i driver nvidia dal pannello dei settings
<m4dfry> ai tempi
<jester-> m4dfry: è nuova installazione o avanzamento
<m4dfry> nuova installazione ma non ho formattato la home della vecchia ubuntu
<m4dfry> linkata in fase di isntall
<jester-> m4dfry: unity?
<m4dfry> si unity
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<m4dfry> che tra parentesi ogni volta che frreza resetta tutto
<jester-> e cancella la cartella .compiz
<jester-> e pure .config
<m4dfry> cancello prima o dopo del reset di unity ?
<jester-> è uguale
<m4dfry> fatto
<jester-> m4dfry: e il file .nvidiarc o simile
<m4dfry> ho un .nvidia-settings-rc
<jester-> si
<m4dfry> ok
<jester-> messo il 331?
<m4dfry> si
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<m4dfry> ok
<Python_96> buongiorno qual'è la versione più leggera di ubuntu ?
<jester-> lubuntu
<Python_96> ok
<Python_96> grazie
<m4dfry> partito bene
<m4dfry> non essendo un problema che si verifica sempre, vedrò con il tempo
<m4dfry> ti ringrazio per il supporto
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> ho un problema di dipendenze irrisolte
<ziobardi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<jester-> ziobardi: cioè'
<ziobardi> non riesco ad aggiornare mi blocca anche software center
<jester-> ziobardi: avanzare o aggironare
<ziobardi> se faccio sudo update mi si blocca e mi da questo messaggio
<ziobardi> aggiornare
<ziobardi> Impossibile analizzare il file di pacchetto /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_pipelight_stable_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages (1) E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<jester-> ziobardi: la solita menata dei ppa non affidabili
<jester-> ziobardi: il server ppa è a mignotte, disattivalo
<jester-> ziobardi: sudo software-properties-gtk --> altro sofware e togli la spunta
<ziobardi> dove devo togliere la spunta
<jester-> <jester-> ziobardi: sudo software-properties-gtk --> altro sofware e togli la spunta
<ziobardi> a tutto
<jester-> al ppa
<jester-> dovresti vedere la riga ppa
<ziobardi> si ho capito
<jester-> o le righe
<ziobardi> ottimo
<ziobardi> adesso provo ad aggiornare
<ziobardi> grazie jester
<jester-> ziobardi: per quanto possibile evita ppa
<Manuz> wee
<Iononsoleggere> Ciao ragazzi, buon pomeriggio. Solo un saluto ;)
<krabador> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | Iononsoleggere
<ubot-it> Iononsoleggere: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Iononsoleggere> ciao @cristian_C e ovviamente @ubot-it
<Iononsoleggere> e anche a @krabador
<cristian_pascal> eccomi
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<gatsu1000> qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa è riferito questo errore, a parte ad una periferica usb?
<gatsu1000> ERROR: Failed to access device. libusb error: -3
<gatsu1000> con il "-3" non riesco a trovare alcun riferimento
<ArisDark89> ciao a tutti
<ArisDark89> scusate ma sono nuovo di ubuntu e vorrei installarlo sul mio pc al posto di windows
<ArisDark89> ho letto che per farlo devo mettre l'immagine iso su un dvd e poi scegliere come boot il dvd
<ArisDark89> ma non si può fare in unaltra maniera perchè sul mio pc portatile non ci può mettere nessun cd/dvd
<ArisDark89> mi aiutate?
<ArisDark89> grazie
<ArisDark89> poi il sistema di ubuntu ha bisogno di antivirus oppure no?
<ugone> ArisDark89, puoi metterlo su penna usb
<ugone> e non ha bisogno di antivirus
<ArisDark89> ottimo allora ho letto bene
<ArisDark89> quindi... in teoria... posso far partire il boot da usb
<ArisDark89> vero???
<ugone> leggi qui che trovi tutto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<ugone> si
<ArisDark89> grazie mille
<ugone> :-)
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-29
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790756/
<krabador> bene , il pastebin del pastebin
<krabador> hai fatto caso che ha restituito direttamente il link ?
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<davide81> si ho visto nel terminale che è lo stesso del pastbein
<krabador> e perchè non hai incollato direttamente qui quello li ?
<davide81> davide@davide-VGN-NS31S-S:/boot$ sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> si, il comando che ti ho dato
<davide81> non sapevo
<krabador> davide81, ma tutto a posto?
<davide81> si grazie
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790767/
<krabador> davide81, sicuro?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep headers | pastebinit
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790774/
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790775/
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-image-extra-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-image-extra-* | pastebinit
<krabador> solo il secondo
<davide81> ho mandato il primo e non ho visto che mi hai detto solo il secondo
<davide81> quindi invece di dire si, mando il secondo
<krabador> no
<krabador> se hai mandato il primo non serve a nulla
<krabador> fa il pastebin a mano del primo
<davide81> l'ho mandato ma non ho ancora detto s
<krabador> allora nega
<krabador> e manda il secondo
<davide81> ok
<davide81> davide@davide-VGN-NS31S-S:/boot$ sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-image-extra-* | pastebinit
<davide81> ho mandato cosi
<krabador> bene
<davide81> è finito il lavoro
<davide81> ?
<krabador> non è tornato al terminale
<krabador> con il link ?
<davide81> mi da questo il terminale
<davide81> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 37 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<davide81> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 1.780 MB di spazio su disco.
<davide81> Continuare? [S/n] n
<davide81> Interrotto.
<davide81> davide@davide-VGN-NS31S-S:/boot$ sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-image-extra-* | pastebinit
<davide81> krabador
<krabador> allora, ctrl c
<davide81> mi hanno buttato fuori
<krabador> non si puo' incollare qui
<krabador> il bot ha una protezione anti flood
<davide81> non so cosè
<krabador> oltre 6 linee interviene
<krabador> adesso lo sai.
<davide81> si
<krabador> ctrl c
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-image-extra-* | pastebinit
<davide81> ctrl c dove lo faccio?
<krabador> nel terminale ?
<davide81> nel terminale penso
<krabador> bene.
<davide81> ok
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790823/
<krabador> l'altro mandalo
<davide81> sta elaborando
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790831/
<krabador> davide81, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-55 linux-headers-3.13.0-55-generic linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-55-generic
<krabador> e stai a posto
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790846/
<krabador> buon sistema.
<davide81> quello che mi hai fatto installare?
<krabador> sono stati tolti tutti i kernel precedenti
<krabador> e tenuto solo l'ultimo, eseguiti gli aggiornamenti.
<krabador> hai altre domande?
<davide81> solo una e poi ti lascio
<davide81> quando mi chiederà gli aggiornamenti col tempo avrò ancora problemi?
<krabador> i kernel finiscono nella /boot, che nel tuo caso non è molto grande, anzi, è proprio scomodamente piccola, se non disinstalli di tanto in tanto i vecchi kernel , postresti rischiare di nuovo la stesa situazione
<krabador> davide81, di tanto in tanto manda sudo apt-get autoremove
<davide81> e per cancellarli torno qui?
<davide81> ok
<davide81> capito
<davide81> intanto grazie
<davide81> e buona notte
<krabador> bene, buon sistema.
<krabador> grazie
<davide81> ciao
<krabador> ciao
<th34lch3m1st> buongiorno a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> 14.04.2 e sto seguendo istruzioni su http://askubuntu.com/questions/579645/right-click-on-synaptic-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-10 pre abilitare i tasti fisici del mio touchpad. Domanda: non c'è la cartella [xorg.conf.d] dentro /etc/X11/, quindi devo editare /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf o devo creare la cartella [xorg.conf.d] con dentro [50-synaptics.conf] sotto /ect/X11/ ?
<th34lch3m1st> In breve: la 14.04.2 non ha /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ perchè non usa i file di configurazione in quella cartella e quindi devo editare /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=596226  e qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/453876/how-to-install-synaptiks-on-touchpad-on-ubuntu-14-04
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: grazie per ilink :)....ma i comandi dati da terminale con synclient sono permanenti? non devo editare 50-synaptics.conf?
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: non saprei dirti mai avuto a che fare con touchpad  dai un occhiata alla guida http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/synaptics.4.html
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: avevo già visto :)
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: ma non cis ono documentate tutte le opzioni, tipo "softAreaButtons" etc etc come invece qui: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Buttonless_TouchPads_.28aka_ClickPads.29
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: cito dal file /usr/share/X11/xorg,conf.d/50-synaptics.conf : "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite # it when updating. Copy (and rename) this file into # /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first."
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: domanda: perchè non ho la cartella /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ??
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: sembra tu debba installare qualcosa se non ho visto male su uno dei link che ti ho postato
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: qqualcosa tipo?
<th34lch3m1st> synclient c'è.
<th34lch3m1st> che devo installare?
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: devo uscire ...  For14.04
<akis24> You can download the .deb file from debian here http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/synaptiks/kde-config-touchpad_0.8.1-2_all.deb  ma prima leggi bene potrei sbagliarmi
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: non ho kde
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: infatti non dicono kde ma ubuntu   How to install Synaptiks on touchpad on Ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: aspetta se qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti .. io vado
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: che centra kde-config con gnome?
<th34lch3m1st> *c'entra
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: magari usano quella libreria .. mica l'ho scritta io quella pagina a dopo
<th34lch3m1st> Mi hanno suggerito su #ubuntu di usare Xorg -conf per avere dei file conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (attualmente la cartella xorg.conf.d non esiste in /etc/X11/) e di conseguenza poter configurare in tasti fisici del mio touchpad che non funzionano. Domanda: perchè ubuntu ha bisogno di quel comando " a mano" e non ha creato i conf durante l'installazione? Le configurazioni non sono più gestite da X sulla 14.04.2?
<ExPBoy> buongiorno ne
<glpiana> ola
<stirrt> buongiorno a tutti
<stirrt> nn riesco a scaricare .torrent con qbittorrent. mi compare in alto a dx dello schermo un mess "Errore i/o <nomefile> ed alla fine "permesso negato"
<stirrt> mi potete aiutare?
<simone53> ho lubuntu 12.10 non si connette wi fi che posso fare?  grazie
<simone53> AIUTOOOO!!!!
<glpiana> simone53, anzitutto capire che scheda wifi hai. interna o usb?
<glpiana> senza urlare, grazie
<simone53> INTERNA E' UN PORTATILE
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | simone53
<ubot-it> simone53: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> simone53, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> simone53, copia qui la riga che esce
<simone53> non ne ero accorto che il bottone era acceso scisatemi
<simone53> lo fatto e'  arrivata una lista di siti in inglese
<glpiana> simone53, dubito sia una lista di siti e dubito tu abbia copiato il comando completo
<simone53> ho fatto copia  incolla
<simone53> lo rifaccio
<glpiana> simone53, allora copia tutto quello che appare nel terminale su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | simone53
<ubot-it> simone53: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone53> ho cliccato il primo link della lista e' arrivata una cartella
<glpiana> simone53, fai pure ciò che vuoi, ma se vuoi ricevere un aiuto qui, cerca di attenerti a ciò che ti viene chiesto di fare, se no aiutarti diventa impossibile
<simone53> che devo farci con il link che hai mandato
<glpiana> simone53, leggi le istruzioni di ubot-it e seguile
<simone53> scusami pero' noon ci capico nulla non so che fare
<glpiana> simone53, dimmi cosa non capisci e vedo di spiegartelo
<simone53> con quel link che devo farci
<glpiana> simone53, quello che ti ho scritto prima, copiare ciò che ti è apparso a terminale dopo aver dato il primo comando, quello che dici di aver copiato con copia e incolla
<simone53> lo copiato in una pagina e' arrivata una lista di link
<ExPBoy> copiato in una pagina?
<ExPBoy> simone53, cosa vuol dire?
<simone53> ho aperto una nuova pagina e ho inviato
<ExPBoy> simone53, ma dove hai aperto la pagina?
<simone53> affianco a questa
<glpiana> simone53, una nuova pagina di cosa? io ti ho scritto: apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<simone53> cose' il terminale
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> simone53, cerca tra i programmi, o negli accessori o negli strumenti di sistem e troverai terminale o emulatore di terminale
<simone53> se x avere ubuntu bisogna essere tecnici informatici ci rinuncio
<simone53> ho 62 anno con la treza media
<ExPBoy> simone53, basta sapere leggere
<simone53> che cose' il terminale
<glpiana> simone53, ho già risposto a questa domanda, leggi sopra
<simone53> e' arrivata una cartella nera
<glpiana> simone53, quello è il terminale. copiaci il comando che ti ho dato prima
<simone53> poi
<glpiana> simone53, dovrebbe apparirti una scritta. copiala qui
<simone53> les@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i networ
<glpiana> simone53, hai premuto invio?
<simone53> no ora lo faccio
<simone53> les@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i network
<simone53> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<simone53> ales@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> simone53, la versione di ubuntu che hai, la 12.10, è obsoleta e non è più supportata. installa una versione più recente, dove probabilmente la wifi andrà senza problemi
<simone53> quqndo lo scaricata cera scritto che era la 15 poi quando lo istallata con wibi mi ha detto che era la 12
<simone53> ok riprovo
<simone53> grazie di tutta  la pazienza
<ExPBoy> si ma non usare wubi
<ExPBoy> !installazxione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazxione'
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> leggi le guide
<simone53> ok grazie
<ndrg2> ciao, ho un problema con kubuntu 15.04 plasma 5.3 posso chiedere qui?
<glpiana> sì
<krabador> ndrg2, premettiamo che kde in kubuntu 15.04 , praticamente è ancora in sviluppo, e di problemi ne da in maniera distribuita
<glpiana> inoltre la versione nei repo ufficiali è la 5.2
<ndrg2> lo so ma è un problema che mi si è presentato sia con plasma 5.2 che con kubuntu 12.04
<krabador> 12.04 ?
<ndrg2> scusa 14.04
<ndrg2> l'ultima lts
<glpiana> 14.04 non aveva plasma 5
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<ndrg2> quando ho la batteria carica il pc non vede per un secondo l'alimentazione è quindi mi segnala sia con il suono che con la diminuzione della luminosità che si è staccato il cavo
<ndrg2> lo fa solo quando la batteria è carica
<ndrg2> il computer è un t440p
<ndrg2> l'alimentatore è quello ufficiale, ha meno di un anno
<krabador> ndrg2, quanto dura quel momento?
<ndrg2> meno di un secondo
<ExPBoy> a me pare un problema hardware non di kubuntu
<ndrg2> è quasi un blink
<ndrg2> può essere ma con gnome shell non lo faceva
<krabador> ndrg2, ma dopo quel momento , passa tranquillamente ad alimentare con l'alimentatore?
<ndrg2> si
<ndrg2> inoltre se stacco fisicamente la batteria smette
<ExPBoy> quindi è la batteria
<ndrg2> si ma perché lo fa solo perché è carica?
<ndrg2> quando*
<ExPBoy> questo non lo so ma se la levi e smette la causa è lei
<krabador> quando deve passare all'alimentazione con psu, kde, per un attimo usa la batteria
<ndrg2> psu?
<krabador> questo puo' essere effettivamente causato dallo stato della batteria , che comunica qualcosa di troppo al sistema in quel momento
<krabador> ndrg2, alimentatore
<ndrg2> può essere legato a tlp(https://launchpad.net/~linrunner/+archive/ubuntu/tlp) che mi gestisce le percentuali di carica>
<ndrg2> ?
<krabador> disinstallalo e prova
<krabador> "mi fa questo e mi fa quest'altro" se non metti al corrente di cosa hai fatto al di fuori del sistema, mette in difficoltà chi ti ascolta
<ExPBoy> magari è quello loscopo :)
<ndrg2> si scusate avete ragione. Mi è venuto in mete quando l'ho scritto.
<ndrg2> Dove posso trovare dei log per capire se succede quello che dice krabador?
<ndrg2> Dove posso trovare dei log per capire se succede quello che dice @krabador?
<krabador> non serve "taggare"
<krabador> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ndrg2> grazie
<jacopo> salve, ho un applicazione java che dicono essere compatibile con Ubuntu, nelle istruzioni l'unica indicazione è run.sh Se lancio il suddetto file pero' mi si apre semplicemente mousepad con questa scritta: javaw -Djava.library.path=./lib -jar SimpleBGC_GUI.jar
<glpiana> jacopo, clicca col tasto destro del mouse sul file, vai nelle proprietà e rendilo eseguibile, oppure da terminale: chmod +x nomefile.sh
<jacopo> ho spuntato in proprietà "permetti di eseguire il file come programma giusto?
<glpiana> jacopo, potrebbe essere l'opzione giusto. te ne accorgi appena provi di nuovo a cliccarci sopra
<jacopo> ok, pero' contina ad aprirmelo con mousepad perché lui crede che sia il programma corretto... ma forse non lo e'?
<glpiana> jacopo, clicca col destro sul file e vedi quali altre opzioni di apertura hai
<krabador> jacopo, hai java nel sistema?
<jacopo> krabador no infatti credo sia li il problema, in softwar center cosa devo cercare?
<glpiana> jacopo, scrivi in un terminale: java
<jacopo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11792809/
<krabador> jackbrown, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<jackbrown> krabador: Mint
<jackbrown> krabador: perchè?
<krabador> jacopo, ^
<krabador> jackbrown, wrong autocompletion
<krabador> jacopo, che ubuntu stai usando
<jacopo> xubuntu ultima versione
<krabador> jacopo, "ultima versione" ---> quale?
<jacopo> krabador 15.04
<krabador> jacopo, sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<jacopo> krabador fatto!
<krabador> jacopo, adesso da terminale, nella cartella in cui hai il run.sh , sudo chmod +x run.sh , e poi ./run.sh
<krabador> jacopo, per favore, fa un pastebin della procedura di installazione di java
<jacopo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11792863/
<jacopo> x sta per la cartella?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> +x è un parametro
<jacopo> ah okok, quindi come faccio da terminale a selezionare la cartella dove sta il file run.sh?
<krabador> jacopo, mai usato il terminale ....
<jacopo> poco...devo scendere nella cartella in questione?
<krabador> jacopo, dal gestore files, vai nella cartella , ctrl l , copi l'indirizzo completo, vai nel terminale, scrivi cd e incolli
<krabador> invio
<krabador> !terminale | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> jacopo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase
<jacopo> ok grazie...mi dà questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11792890/
<ExPBoy> jacopo, hai mal interpretato la cosa
<ExPBoy> dal terminale dai cd /Scrivania/SimpleBGC_GUI_2_40$
<ExPBoy> poi sudo chmod +x run.sh
<ExPBoy> ed infine ./run.sh
<Carlin0> senza sudare
<Carlin0> è nella home
<ExPBoy> vabbhè uguale
<Carlin0> mica tanto
<Carlin0> poi cambi i permessi
<krabador> ExPBoy, se abiti vicino a lui, ti connviene passare e farlo al suo posto
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> oggi sono troppo buono vero?
<jacopo> abbiate defe!
<jacopo> fede!
<jacopo> allora, il primo comando lo ha preso, il secondo mi dice di no
<ExPBoy> lol
<jacopo> ./run.sh: riga 1: javaw: comando non trovato
<jacopo> sono sempre nella cartella dove ho il file run.sh giusto?
<ExPBoy> jacopo e si chiamerà diversamente allora
<krabador> jacopo, ls -la
<krabador> pastebin
<jacopo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11792937/
<krabador> jacopo, ls -la
<krabador> pastebin
<jacopo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11792955/
<krabador> jacopo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> jacopo, cat README.txt | pastebinit
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11792974/
<krabador> sudo sh run.sh
<jacopo> niente mi ridà questo  run.sh: 1: run.sh: javaw: not found
<gigirock> jacopo, javaw e' la versione di java che va in windows.... da dove la lanci ?
<gigirock> o meglio la javaw e' la versione che non aspetta... w=wait
<jacopo> in che senso da dove la lancio?
<gigirock> jacopo prova:  more run.sh | pastebinit
<gigirock> e mandaci il link
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793130/
<gigirock> jacopo, prova java -Djava.library.path=./lib -jar SimpleBGC_GUI.jar
<jacopo> eccolo! grande gigirocl
<jacopo> gigirock!
<gigirock> jacopo, ma cosa e' quel coso ?
<Carlin0> lol
<gigirock> e' quello della telecamera ! jacopo
<jacopo> si è il controller Alexmos per stabilizzare i gimbal!
<jacopo> i tre assi pitch yaw roll sono i tre assi spaziali
<jacopo> ora non sono che a metà dell'opera! devo installare i driver per il miniusb...lol!
<new1> ciao scusate, ho installato in live lubuntu 15.04 e un applicativo 'linphone'   ma nel menu' "applications" non compare l'app (e neppure in a altre cartelle) Coome posso fare x aggingere l'icona del programma installato (linphone) sul desk? grazie
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti.........
<sauro> torno su un vecchio problema: hs un dell latitude e6420 con installata ubuntu 14.04. Tutto funziona regolarmente, ma a volte la parte grafica si blocca ed il mouse (anche il touch pad) impazzisse.per riprendere tutto 'e sufficiente passare al terminale (crtl+alt+f1) e rientrare sul desktop (crtl+alt+f7)
<jacopo> comunque grazie gigirock per adesso!
<sauro> questo comportamente 'e apprentemente random, ma ieri casualmente mentre guardavo altre cose ho notato questo conflitto che riguarda la sezione grafica: da dmesg trov o "fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver"
<sauro> ho trovato presenza di questo errore interrogando google, ma non sono riuscito a capire come risolverlo......
<Carlin0> sauro, quando si blocca esce lo schermo a righe trasversali ?
<sauro> no, il mose si muove, ma i tasti non rispondono (idem il touch pad)
<sauro> scua "mouse"
<Carlin0> ... non ho idee allora
<sauro> Carlin0: cosa possono essere i "generic driver" a cui fà riferimento dmesg ?
<Carlin0> sauro, avrebbero causato il problema che ti stavo descrivendo io
<sauro> Carlin0: e come andrebbe risolto?
<Carlin0> installando i driver proprietari ma se muovi il mouse e niente righe trasversali NON è lui
<sauro> Carlin0: io ho installato i driver intel, ma il sistema non mi richiede l'installazione di nessun driver proprietario.......
<sauro> Carlin0: driver Intel open source........
<Carlin0> se poi hai la scheda intel non può MAI essere lui in quanto si verifica con le nvidia
<sauro> Carlin0: infatti anche io sapevo di problemi con nvidia, ma non è questo il caso...........
<Carlin0> sauro, ma di che pc stiamo parlando ? cpu e e ram ??
<sauro> Carlin0: dell latitude e6420 i7; 8gb ram; scheda intel
<Carlin0> mazza che robba :o)
<sauro> Carlin0: so: ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> quello l'avevo letto , mi era venuto il dubbio che scarseggiassero le risorse ma non mi pare proprio il caso
<sauro> Carlin0: no, sembre più che a volte nella sequenza di boot, a seconda di come carica i driver si manifesta il problema oppure no. infatti quando il problema non si manifesta, tutto funziona perfettamente........
<Carlin0> non saprei sauro aspetta qualcuno + esperto di me
<sauro> Carlin0: però non ho prorio idea di come andare a verificare questa cosa.........
<sauro> Carlin0: ok, grazie lo stesso. rirpovo più tardi .............
<sauro> ciao a tutti...........
<gigirock> Carlin0, dell ha driver appositi per tutto.... aspe
<Carlin0> è uscito gigi
<Carlin0> ma torna , è un po che gira con sto problema
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/Qg6R3sH per esempio.....
<gigirock> bisogna andare sul sito della dell con il service tag della macchina e a quel punto selezionare i driver per ubuntu se ci sono.... magari anche una aggiornata al bios
<xD99> Ciaooo :)
<xD99> volevo segalare un bug nel sito ubuntu-it.org
<xD99> bug... errore se mai...
<xD99> quando vado ad installare un sistema operativo dalla pagina "derivate" mi manda ogni volta lla pagina di ubuntu, anche se scarico xubuntu
<krabador> xD99, che bug ?
<krabador> vediamo
<xD99> ma il fatto è che mi fa scaricare xubuntu
<xD99> ma mi manda sulla pagina dei ringraziamenti di ubuntu
<xD99> era giusto per perfezionarlo un po'...:9
<krabador> xD99, segnala il link
<ndrg> ubot-it
<krabador> ndrg, chiedi, il bot è online
<krabador> e non è una persona
<xD99> non posso
<xD99> mi da il bottone
<xD99> ma è:http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<xD99> in xubuntu
<xD99> 32 bit
<xD99> via http
<xD99> se potessi vi darei pure uno screenshot
<krabador> xD99, in quella pagina, tutte le derivate , sono citate 2 volte, la prima, inerente al sito ufficiale, la seconda inerente alla pagina della derivata all'interno del sito italiano ubuntu
<xD99> potresti spiegarti meglio, per favore
<xD99> vuoi dire che mi manda sul sito della derivata stessa e sul sito di ubuntu in caso il mirror non funzionasse?
<krabador> xD99, grazie per l'interessamento , ma come puoi vedere, qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate ogni derivata è citata, linkata, 2 volte, nella descrizione
<krabador> la prima fa riferimento al sito ufficiale della derivata
<krabador> la seconda, alla sezione dedicata ad essa, nel sito italiano ubuntu
<krabador> quando si accede a quest'ultima, cliccando su download, si accede allo specchietto di download di tutte le derivate
<xD99> a dir la verità non mi ha mandato in quella pagina
<krabador> xD99, funziona cosi'.
<xD99> lo ho cercato da google e mi ha mandato in http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<xD99> anzi
<xD99> per essere preciso
<krabador> xD99, io sto parlando della pagina che hai segnalato prima, ovvero questa http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> del sito italiano
<xD99> no, io ho segnalato http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> questa http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate , attualmente, per xubuntu fa scaricare quella selezionata dall'apposito menu a tendina
<xD99> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu dal bottone download mi manda a quella pagina
<ndrg> Sono qui per chiedere assistenza su kubuntu: ho un thinkpad t440p e mentre come SO ho kubuntu 15.04 con plasma 5.3. Il problema però si presenta uguale con kubuntu 14.04 su un altro modello di Thinkpad. Non si presentava sul mio pc( t440p con ubuntu gnome. Il problema è che quando la batteria del portatile è carica e il pc è alimentato a volte il S
<ndrg> O si comporta come se avessi staccato la batteria e l'avessi riattaccata ( lo schermo cala di luminosità e subito la rimette come prima e si senti il suono di sistema tipo di quando si stacca l'alimentazione). Se tolgo la batteria smette di dare problemi. Inoltre sia il mio pc che l'altro hanno la batteria nuova( meno di un anno di vita) ed è già c
<ndrg> onsumata.
<ndrg> Cosa posso fare? ha senso aprire un bug report?
<krabador> xD99, manda a questa http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&version=desktop&derivative=xubuntu&arch=i386
<krabador> che fa scaricare tranquillamente la versione selezionata nel menu a tendina
<krabador> xD99, nel caso di ubuntu
<krabador> xD99, che sistema e che browser stai usando? Usi blocker di qualche tipo ?
<xD99> no, volevo solo dire che non era preciso
<xD99> scarico xubuntu e mi mette ubuntu e mi era strana sta cosa...
<xD99> così ho pensato di chattare con voi giusto per dirvelo
<krabador> xD99, non mette ubuntu, ma la pagina riassuntiva degli scarichi di tutte le derivate
<xD99> a me manda ad una scritta gigante, "Grazie per aver scaricato Ubuntu"
<xD99> boh, non so cosa dirvi
<xD99> vi invio lo screenshot se volete
<xD99> c'è invia files...
<krabador> xD99, che non si possa essere d'accordo col fatto che dal tasto download della sezione apposita, non venga direttamente scaricata la versione desiderata, ma si venga portati ad una pagina riassuntiva è un conto
<krabador> ma non è un problema
<krabador> xD99, puoi segnalare con il gruppo web , entrando nel canale #ubuntu-it-web
<xD99> non ho detto che è un problema gigante, ma non è giusto... se scarico xubuntu, mi deve scrivere i ringraziamenti per aver scaricato xubuntu non ubuntu...
<xD99> va be,volevo solo dirvelo...
<xD99> buona giornata...
<andrea95> ciao, fino a 1 mese fa riuscivo a stampare adesso mi dice che devo installare il device? mi potreste dare una mano? grazie :)
<andrea95> MI servirebbe gentilmente una mano con la stampante
<Pam393> Buonasera! Avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<Pam393> C'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !ciao | Pam393
<ubot-it> Pam393: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Pam393> Salve!
<Pam393> Avrei un problema. Mi sono fatta installare ubuntu 14 sul mio pc (un pc portatile parecchio vecchiotto) però da un paio di giorni a questa parte mi sta dando problemi.
<krabador> del tipo ?
<Pam393> In pratica ogni tanto si vede tutto sfuocato.
<krabador> Pam393, la stai usando adesso
<krabador> ?
<Pam393> che cosa?
<krabador> ubuntu
<Pam393> si si ho solo questo installato sul pc
<Pam393> anche l'immagine del dekstop è tutta sfuocata...io ho pensato ad un problema di compatibilità (visto che il mio pc è vecchio e magari un programma come ubuntu non lo regge)
<Pam393> e stavo pensando di installarmi xubuntu che ho letto nel sito che è più leggero e adatto a pc più vecchi come il mio...
<Pam393> voi lo consigliate?
<domemanc> Salve ho problemi a disinstallare jdownloader e reinstallarlo con ubuntu 14.04 prego aiuto
<cybernova> domemanc, non si da supporto a software esterni ai repo
<cybernova> !chat | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pluto> mi hanno installato oggi la versione di ubuntu 15.04, ma all'avvio compare sempre la pagina di sessione ospite come faccio a disattivarla? grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> pluto, non è la pagina di sessione ospite
<krabador> è la pagina di login
<krabador> che per sicurezza ti conviene tenere
<krabador> inserire ogni volta la tua password per accedere
<pluto> krabador, allora devo immettere 2 volte la passw? non posso arrivare subito alla seconda?
<krabador> pluto, la schermata che appare , fa scegliere o l'utente o il guest, se si sceglie l'utente , non si deve immettere nient'altro
<krabador> quantomeno se ti hanno installato ubuntu
<krabador> pluto, http://linuxscoop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Ubuntu-15.04-Login-Screen.jpg
<krabador> la schermata è questa
<pluto> krabador, io nelle impostazioni ho spuntato il mio nome e non sessione ospite, ma tutte le volte che avvio per primo compare sessione ospite anche se io non l'ho scelta metto la mia passw si chiude questa ed appare la mia dove devo rimettere la stessa passw. non mi pare normale
<simone53> sera a tutti
<simone53> ho istallato lubuntu 14. 10 x l'istallazione tutto ok quando ho ravviato il pc:non e' stato definito alcun file system di rot
<simone53> e non si apre lubunto bloccato
<akis24> simone53: dacci qualche dettaglio
<akis24> simone53: sei da disco live adesso ?
<simone53> lo istallato con wibi
<akis24> simone53:  ormai è sconsigliato installare ubuntu usando wubi al limite se vuoi provarlo usa la live
<simone53> su internet ho trovato wubi
<akis24> !download | simone53
<ubot-it> simone53: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<simone53> io non so capace di fare partizioni istallavo con wubi xche' e' come un normale programma si dice
<akis24> simone53: scaricati l'ultima versione la 15.04  masterizzala come immagine .iso e prova tutto
<simone53> ok grazie
<akis24> simone53: prego
<sauro> buonasera a tutti..........
<akis24> !ciao | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sauro> Torno su un vecchio problema: hs un dell latitude e6420 con installata ubuntu 14.04. Tutto funziona regolarmente, ma a volte la parte grafica si blocca ed il mouse (anche il touch pad) impazzisce.per riprendere tutto 'e sufficiente passare al terminale (crtl+alt+f1) e rientrare sul desktop (crtl+alt+f7)
<sauro> questo comportamente 'e apprentemente random, ma ieri casualmente mentre guardavo altre cose ho notato questo conflitto che riguarda la sezione grafica: da dmesg trov o "fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver"
<sauro> ho trovato presenza di questo errore interrogando google, ma non sono riuscito a capire come risolverlo......
<akis24> sauro: in giro sembra consiglino di aggiornare il bios del pc all'ultima versione
<akis24> sauro:  dai un occhiata qui  comunque https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/614085
<sauro> akis24: grazie per líndicazione. ho dato un´occhiata, ma non vedo indicazioni su aggiornamenti del bios.......
<akis24> sauro:  ho detto in giro non su quel link
<sauro> akis24: comunque mi studio le indicazioni e vodo cosa succede. per il bios mi sai dare una traccia da dove partire?
<akis24> sauro:  sul sito del costruttore del pc o motherboard
<akis24> sauro:  controlla la varsione che monta e vedi se ci sono aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> dell è ben supportata mi pare
<sauro> akis24: ok, verifico anche questo aspetto. Grazie,
<akis24> figurati di nulla
<beppapig> sera
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-30
<__Myst__> Salve. Vorrei sapere cosa fare se non ho il file/la cartella /usr/local/share/man/man1
<__Myst__> Posso semplicemente crearla?
<Nis> ciao
<Nis> c'è qualcuno :) ?
<akis24> !qualcuno | Nis
<ubot-it> Nis: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nis> Sto installando Ubuntu (il file iso) e a breve lo masterizzerò su DVD. Quando lo avvierò l'installazione richiedere driver o robe del genere?
<akis24> Nis: all'inizo limitati a seguire la procedura di installazione poi dopo il sistema ti segnalera' se ci sono aggiornamenti da effettuare .. in quel caso falli .. comunque prima di installare è consigliabile avviare il disco live e testare che funzioni bene tutto usando l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare " poi dopo si installa
<Nis> Il computer è praticamente senza sistema operativo, come faccio a provare la versione live :) ?
<akis24> Nis:  imposta da bios l'avvio da lettore cd come prima periferica
<Nis> Per debian ricordo che mi avviava un menu di installazione e non c'erano opzioni in cui diceva test o cose del genere :)
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> Nis: ora ci sono su ubuntu quindi spetta a te decidere quali usare
<Nis> akis24: grazie :)
<akis24> prego Nis
<AL3xXxX> Salve a tutti, è possibile reimpostare la gui di ubuntu 12 sul nuovo ubuntu?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, quale sarebbe la gui di ubuntu 12?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, ubuntu 12.04, ubuntu 12.10 e ubuntu 15.04 hanno tutti la stessa gui, unity
<glpiana> quella con la barra a sinistra
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, Uhm. Allora ho sbagliato io. Intendevo quella con la barra in basso e la possibilità di avere il mutimonitor
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, la versione 11*
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, con la 15.04 è stato introdotto mate, che è una rivisitazione di gnome 2, quello che dici tu. per installarlo, installa il pacchetto mate-desktop che si porta dietro il necessario
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, anzi, mi correggo, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-mate-desktop
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, Ma io vorrei avere anche la vecchia gui. Non posso reinstallare la gnome 2? (Problemi di risorse grafiche)
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, metti il pacchetto che ti ho detto
<glpiana> gnome 2 non esiste più, ora c'è mate che è identico
<AL3xXxX> Ah ok (: Capito
<AL3xXxX> Mi ha dato un errore, stò lanciando un comando dpkg configure a
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, per intenderci, guarda la galleria id immagini su questa pagina https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, se da ancora errore, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | AL3xXxX
<ubot-it> AL3xXxX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AL3xXxX> Eh... Purtroppo sono con un altro pc :3 Te lo copio a mano
<glpiana> ?????
<glpiana> non puoi copiar un errore a mano, dai. collegati col pc in questione
<AL3xXxX> Non lo ha dato!
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, se non ha dato eerore, cosa volevi copiare?
<glpiana> :)
<AL3xXxX> Nulla nulla, era nel caso di errore
<AL3xXxX> Comunque, se non ti rompo tanto le palle, noto che qui non c'è nessuno quindi volevo farti un paio di domande...
<AL3xXxX> Ad esempio, il comando di prima a cosa serviva?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, se sono a tema col canale va bene, altrimenti entra in #ubuntu-it-chat e fammele di là
<ExPBoy> come non c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, intendi sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<AL3xXxX> sisi
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, configura i pacchetti non configurati
<AL3xXxX> Ah capito, ti ringrazio
<AL3xXxX> Comunque, altra domandina :D Mi stò avvicinando ora al mondo linux per bene con un piccolo progetto e volevo integrare la semplicità di ubuntu per un noob come me con quello che devo fare.
<AL3xXxX> Come posso trasformare ubuntu desk in ubuntu server??
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, un server è un pc che fa girare dei servizi. quindi basta che installi i servizi che ti servono, sempre che non ci siano già
<AL3xXxX> Alcuni li ho installati, server apache, phpmyadmin, sqlserver
<AL3xXxX> Praticamente volevo installare il pacchetto lamp, ma non è più presente pare
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> !lamp | AL3xXxX
<ubot-it> AL3xXxX: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, come lo abilito mate?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, basta che chiudi la sessione, e alla schermata di login lo scegli
<AL3xXxX> Ma se installassi il server poi potrei implementarci il mate?
<AL3xXxX> (so che la risposta è no, però ci provo)
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, sì, certo che puoi. alla fine che differenza pensi ci sia tra ubuntu server e ubuntu con una qualsiasi interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, la differenza è solo nella presenza/assenza dell'interfaccia grafica
<AL3xXxX> Ah
<AL3xXxX> Quindi a livello teorico se mettessi il server potrei poi installare ciò che voglio quando voglio e lasciare più leggero il sistema, o sbaglio?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, il sistema server è più leggero deò sistema desktop solo per il fatto che non ci gira l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> se installi l'interfaccia grafica ti troverai con un server appesantito tanto quanto una versione desktop
<AL3xXxX> Stò iniziando ad amare il sistema linux.
<AL3xXxX> Stò installando ubuntu server
<pluto> Buongiorno, sapete indicarmi se c'è un'applicazione scaricabile da ubuntu per scaricare e convertire in formato mp3 musica da you tube grazie
<glpiana> pluto, per scaricare i filmati prendi youtube-dl, per convertirli usi soundconverter (dopo aver installato le librerie per gli mp3, libmp3lame)
<pluto> glpiana youtube-dl scaricabile da ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> pluto, penso di sì, è nei repository. se non lo trovi, lo installi da terminale
<pluto> gipiana vado a vedere se non lo trovassi da terminale il comando è:
<glpiana> pluto, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<pluto> gipiana  grazie
<Dario85> buongiorno a tutti
<Dario85> a chi posso chiedere delle info per il corretto dawnload della versione di ubuntu?
<Dario85> nessuno?
<krabador> chiedi
<Dario85> ho scaricato ed installato la versione lts di ubuntu a 64bit
<Dario85> ma alcuni programmi tipo skype nn girano
<Dario85> come mai?
<Dario85> dipende dal 64 o dal 32 oppure nn c'entra nulla?
<krabador> allora Dario85 da dove hai scaricato skype?
<Dario85> dal sito di skype
<krabador> Dario85: allora devi aprire il terminale
<Dario85> cioè?
<krabador> andare nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<krabador> Dario85: clicc sulla dash, l'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> scrivi terminale
<Dario85> ok
<krabador> ci clicchi sopra
<Dario85> si ok..terminale aperto
<Dario85> poi?
<krabador> Dario85: col gestore files vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato  , premi ctrl l
<krabador> copi il percorso
<krabador> sul terminale scrivi cd e incolli il percorso
<krabador> invio
<krabador> con il comando ls -la vedi se sei nella cartella giusta
<krabador> se dentro c'è il tuo file
<krabador> al che sufo dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get -yf installato
<Guest23866> salve a tutti avrei un quesito usoil browser crhome ma si sta rilevando troppo pesante per il mio 1 gb di ram ed uso xubuntu 14.04 mi consigliate un browser piu leggero ama efficiente?
<Guest23866> grazie a tutti
<Guest23866> non scrivete in troppi
<Guest23866> che non capisco grazie
<Carlin0> hai fretta ?
<Carlin0> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<ExPBoy> Guest23866, invece di fare lo spiritoso vedi di entrare con un nick e non in modo Guest grazie
<Guest23866> potevate dirlo
<Guest23866> subito
<Carlin0> Guest23866, cosa intendi con efficente ?
<ExPBoy> Guest23866, sai a volte abbiamo da fare
<ExPBoy> cerca di avere pazienza
<Guest23866> che supporti above
<Guest23866> ok ok
<Guest23866> posso mettere la web cam questecose qui vedere i filmati you tube
<Guest23866> above flash payer insomma
<ExPBoy> eh con 1 gb di memoria...
<Guest23866> che in crome era integrato
<Guest23866> si
<Carlin0> è proprio li il problema Guest23866 il flash
<Carlin0> non è chrome pesante è il flash
<Guest23866> ma con chrome vado lento ma prima andavo bene
<ExPBoy> prima quando?
<Guest23866> fino ad un mese fa
<ExPBoy> si vabbhè
<Guest23866> se do il comando top mi usa molta memoria chrome
<ExPBoy> Guest23866, e prima che usavi?
<Guest23866> sempre crome
<Guest23866> chrome
<Guest23866> ma sembra essere diventato pesantino
<Guest23866> ci mette a caricare le pagine
<Guest23866> ho letto di un browser buono
<Carlin0> è flash che è pesante non chrome in se
<Carlin0> quindi qualsiasi browser tu userai se vai a vedere i video sul tubo sarai punto a capo
<Guest23866> immagginavo pero la lentezza avviene anche quando non attivo i video
<Guest23866> pero flash player e iintegrato in chrome
<Carlin0> integrato o no poco cambia eh
<Guest23866> ecco pero ho sentitto di browser piu leggeri
<Guest23866> quindi bobbiamo aumentare ram
<Guest23866> non ce modo
<Carlin0> immagino anche la cpu sia scarsina ...
<Guest23866> in effetti i video avi si vedono bene ma se scarico mp4
<Carlin0> che cpu hai ?
<Guest23866> pensavo fosse lascheda video vekkia
<Guest23866> non ricordo un asrock
<Guest23866> del 2007
<Guest23866> la scheda madre
<ExPBoy> eh
<Guest23866> devo cambiare scheda madre
<Guest23866> ormai ha 10 anni
<Guest23866> cmq potrei provare un browser piu leggero nel frattempo dall ubuntu software center??
<ExPBoy> Guest23866, si ma flash scordatelo
<Guest23866> immagginavo
<ExPBoy> eh allora inutile...menarla
<ExPBoy> :)
<Carlin0> Guest23866, dai questi 2 comandi
<Guest23866> pero se vado su una chat come questa mi va lento pure qui
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo |pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° da un link in risposta pastacelo qui
<Guest23866> ok
<Guest23866> provo
<Guest23866> devo rientrare con ubuntu sono bannato dal canale
<Guest23866> da un anno
<Carlin0> si vede che hai fatto il bravo
<Guest23866> no no  sono stato io e stato mio nipote
<Guest23866> perche un ban di un anno??
<Guest23866> ed io che ico a tuti e pubblicizzo ubuntu
<gigirock> perche' non metti gli accenti
<Carlin0> chiedilo agli op ...
<Guest23866> su ubuntu ops
<Guest23866> mi dicono che rmane il ban mionipote 13 anni
<Guest23866> ha fatto un macello
<Guest23866> non potete toglierlo
<Guest23866> ha minacciato insultato tutti
<Guest23866> che gli facevo
<Guest23866> ha detto zio pensavo era ciaoamigos
<Carlin0> mi sa che hai anche problemi con l'italiano
<Guest23866> no scrivo di corsa
<Carlin0> non ci interessa la storia della tua vita  se vuoi dare sti 2 comandi altrimenti devo andarmene
<Guest23866> faccio parte del gruppo face book accademia della crusca e sono laureato in scienze dell informatica
<Guest23866> carlino la cpu e vekkia
<Guest23866> vecchia pardon
<ExPBoy> Guest23866, e quindi?
<Guest23866> quindi il comando mi dira che e vecchia
<Guest23866> io ho chiesto solo un altro browser
<Carlin0> quindi almeno la differenza tra e congiunzione e è verbo essere dovresti saperla
<Guest23866> ovvio
<Carlin0> vabbè vai avanti da solo
<ExPBoy> bene tempo perso
<Guest23866> are ere iere l acca va adormire
<Guest23866> ire
<ExPBoy> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Guest23866> scusate
<Guest23866> provero con firefox
<Guest23866> grazie a tutti
<Guest23866> per il comando della cpu
<Guest26221> salve. sulla mia precedente  versione di ubuntu avevo installato l'applicazione vulgry, per scaricare musica da you tube ora non la ritrovo più su ubuntu softw. center esiste qualcosa di analogo? grazie
<krabador> !chat | Guest26221
<ubot-it> Guest26221: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Savior> Ciao, scusatemi, sono sempre io (questa volta con lo stesso nick), finalmente sono riuscito ad installare Ubuntu 14.04.2 lts ma non funziona nè il wifi nè l'ethernet
<Savior> Ho controllato l'md5 ed è corretto
<krabador> Savior: hai chipset AMD?
<Savior> sì
<krabador> va in bios, disabilita "iommu"
<krabador> ricarica
<Savior> IOMMU Controller è su disabled
<krabador> quante altre voci hai a riguardo ?
<Savior> Solo quella su iommu
<Savior> Se serve, la mobo è "gigabyte 970A-UD3P"
<krabador> ok , assicurati di avere l'ultima versione di BIOS, carica , manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> posta il risultato qui tramite pastebin
<krabador> contemporaneamente scarica 15.04, a precauzione , da provare in live
<krabador> tra ottobre 2013 e l'uscita di 14.04 ci sono stati problemi di supporto con quei chipset
<Savior> non riesco a postare dato che non ho internet
<krabador> che possono essere stati successivamente. corretti
<Savior> va bene una foto?
<krabador> Savior: puoi fare un file di testo da portare in un PC connesso
<krabador> e fare pastebib
<krabador> foto va bene se chiara
<Savior> Ok
<Savior> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hC5aXWVGTKqgxdQlRIdm
<Savior> Ecco
<riccardo86> Salve, ho un grosso problema: sto scrivendo un documento importante con libroffice. Nell'atto di installare un nuovo font che non appariva tra quelli di default, tutto ciò che avevo scritto in precedenza è sparito: appare solo una parte delle tante pagine che avevo scritto. Qualcuno mi sa dire cos'è successo e come posso risolvere? grazie
<krabador> Savior: le periferiche sono riconosciute
<Savior> Quindi?
<krabador> hai un cavo LAN a disposizione ?
<krabador> Savior: la wireless ha problemi noti. http://askubuntu.com/a/521367
<devuser> salve ho preso dell xps 13 dev edition con Ubuntu. Per alcune info devo andare in chat o posso chiedere qui
<devuser> come per esempio ho il touchpad invertito. tasto sinistro fa il tasto destro e viceversa
<Savior> No, non ho un cavo LANù
<Savior> Senza ù
<Savior> per il wirless, ora provo
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1268833
<gigirock> Savior, prima di tutto vai su support.dell.it e cerca i driver/bios aggiornati
<gigirock> Savior, lascia perdere ho invertito con devuser
<Savior> Prima kabrador mi ha linkato questo, come posso installarlo se non ho internet?
<Savior> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu/521367#521367
<cybernova> Savior, se non riesci a collegarti dal pc in questione, da un altro scarica questo: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip lo scompatti e lo metti nel pc in questione. Una volta fatto dimmelo
<Savior> Quindi devo mettere quel pacchetto nel pc senza internet?
<cybernova> Savior, si
<Savior> Ok
<Savior> messo
<cybernova> Savior, ok ora apri un terminale e portati dentro alla cartella
<Savior> ok
<Savior> fatto
<cybernova> Savior, vediamo prima una cosa: dpkg -l | egrep '(build-essential|linux-headers-generic)'
<cybernova> !paste | Savior
<ubot-it> Savior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Savior> faccio quel comando nello stesso terminale?
<cybernova> Savior, si e poi segui le istruzioni sopra
<Savior> Quali istruzioni?
<cybernova> <ubot-it> Savior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Savior> ok
<cybernova> Savior, sei riuscito?
<Savior> sto facendo
<Savior> Non riesco a mettere il paste dato che non ho internet :/
<cybernova> Savior, hai ragione, ha dato qualcosa in output però?
<Savior> Sì, "nessun dato corrispondente ad egrep" e subito sotto "nessun dato corrispondente a nomediquelpacchetto"
<Savior> Scusami, non nessun dato
<Savior> Nessun pacchetto
<cybernova> Savior, l'hai dato bene il comando? ho i miei dubbi
<Savior> Copiato ed incollato
<cybernova> Savior, copiato ed incollato senza internet?
<Savior> File txt su chiavetta
<cybernova> Savior, allora fai lo stesso procedimento all'inverso, incollami qui il comando che hai dato
<Savior> Certo, un attimo
<Savior> dpkg -l | egrep '(build-essential|linux-headers-generic)'
<cybernova> Savior, va bhe, prova a dare: sudo make install
<Savior> Aspetta, errore mio.. il txt fatto da windows elimina quelle sbarre
<Savior> un secondo, ora rimedio e ti dico il risultato
<Savior> ii linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic          3.16.0.30.23
<Savior> amd64         generic linux kernel shaders
<cybernova> Savior, finito?
<Savior> ora ho dato sudo make install e sta installando i pacchetti
<Savior> sì
<cybernova> Savior, quando ha finito, incolla le ultime righe su pastebin invece che qui in canale
<Savior> ora ha finito di installare
<Savior> righe dell'installazione?
<cybernova> Savior, le ultime righe dell'output si
<Savior> la chiavetta da' problemi, chiede di formattare ogni volta che ricollego a windows
<Savior> e di conseguenza perdo le ultime righe incollate prima
<Savior> comunque dice installing rtlwifi success
<cybernova> Savior, se ha avuto successo allora, mi fido di te, puoi riavviare il pc sul quale non funziona internet per vedere se funziona
<Savior> Ok, vado
<Savior> Niente, come prima
<Savior> C'è l'animazione del wifi ma dopo un po' spunta un popup "disconnected - you are now offline"
<cybernova> Savior, hai impostato correttamente la password del wifi?
<Savior> sì
<Savior> nemmeno l'ethernet funziona
<Savior> stesso problema
<Carlin0> ma io ieri te lo dissi che se non andava da live non sarebbe andato manco dopo installato
<Carlin0> eri tu no ?
<Savior> sì, io ti dissi che l'md5 era uguale
<Carlin0> l'ethernet da live deve andare se non va c'è qualche problema ...
<Savior> possibili soluzioni?
<Savior> alcuni giorni prima l'ethernet su windows andava bene
<Savior> quindi non è rotta la porta/cavo
<Savior> up
<TOM54> ciao
<TOM54> c'è qualcuno online?
<jester-> qualcuno | TOM54
<TOM54> haha
<jester-> !qualcuno | TOM54
<ubot-it> TOM54: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<TOM54> ma questa è una chat o un centro per parlare con esperti?
<jester-> punto di assistenza su sitemi operativi linux ubuntu
<TOM54> veramente? io pensavo fosse un chat liera xd
<TOM54> no dai,stai scherzando?????
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Savior> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<TOM54> hey,quindi vorresti dirmi che questa è una chat con eserti  e basta???????
<TOM54> io
<jester-> !qualcuno | Savior
<ubot-it> Savior: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<TOM54> obot hai rotto un po
<Savior> Ho scritto la mia domanda prima
<TOM54> riscrivila
<jester-> Savior: sono entrato dopo
<TOM54> idem
<TOM54> hai problemi con ubuntu software center scommetto
<stefy90> ciao a tutti, dovrei installare adobe flash player su firefox per ubuntu 14.4 lts. ho scaricato il file d'installazione però non so quale dei 3   pacchetti devo installare.
<TOM54> istalla il 1
<jester-> stefy90: installa flashplugin-installer
<TOM54> il 2 è buggato e il 3 crasha a quanto mi dicono
<jester-> stefy90: apri un terminale
<jester-> stefy90: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<stefy90> ok, ho digitato.
<jester-> stefy90: dato enter e messo la pass utente?
<stefy90> si ho fatto tutto. ha eseguito tutti i passi e poi mi ha detto che flash plugin è installato. ho provato ad aprire 'applicazione che me lo richiedeva ma non lo trova ancora.
<jester-> stefy90: chiui e riapri ff
<jester-> chiudi
<stefy90> devo riavviare il pc?
<jester-> no solo firefox
<stefy90> ok grazie.
<Savior> jester, allora
<Savior> Non funziona nè il wifi nè l'ethernet
<stefy90> grazie jester, funziona tutto!!
<jester-> Savior: schede tipo?
<Savior> Ethernet è quella della mobo
<Savior> wifi non ricordo, attimo
<jester-> si ma che tipo di chipset
<Savior> amd64
<jester-> lspci
<Savior> ?
<jester-> lspci nel terminale
<Savior> Digito?
<Savior> Eh, ma come ti incollo senza internet?
<jester-> guarda etehert e wif iche roba è
<stefy90> come non detto jester, mi richiede ancora la versione 11.3.0 di adobe flash player.
<jester-> stefy90: che per linux non esiste , devi scaricare chrome dal sito google, il . deb stable e instrallarlo che usa il falsh ultima versione, previa eventuale installazione di chrome intallato da repo
<Savior> Entrambi raeltek
<jester-> Savior: versione ubuntu?
<Savior> 14 04 2 lts
<jester-> Savior: dai ifconfig e controlla se c'è eth0
<Savior> ok
<Savior> sì
<jester-> stefy90: rettifico, devi disinstallare chrome da repo se installato
<jester-> Savior: ping libero.it
<stefy90> grazie, ma non ho alcuna versione di chrome installata, adesso sto facendo il download di chrome .deb stable e poi provo ad installarlo.
<jester-> stefy90: logico che poi devi usare cromo
<Savior> unknown host
<jester-> salluc69: iwconfig c'è wlan0?
<Savior> In ifconfig?
<Savior> ah no, iwconfig
<Savior> comunque sì, c'è
<jester-> Savior: quindi dovrebbe andare tutto, hai pacioccato qualcosa ?
<webcam> ciao a tutti.. volevo chiedere perche non riesco a cliccare il tasto "consenti" quando apro la schermata di una chat
<jester-> !chat | webcam
<ubot-it> webcam: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Savior> no jester
<Savior> ho installato ubuntu oggi stesso
<jester-> Savior: vai in configurazione rete
<Savior> ci sono
<jester-> Savior: vai in connessione wifi modifica
<jester-> ipv4
<Savior> con?
<jester-> Savior: in connessone wifi
<jester-> Savior: vai in modifica e poi in ipv4
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<Savior> si, ci sono
<Savior> ciao :)
<jester-> Savior: seleziona dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> Savior: in server dns metti: 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<Savior> ah bastava dire metti i dns google lol
<Savior> ora faccio
<jester-> ho scritto meno
<jester-> Savior: quindi prova a connettere la wifi
<Savior> niente da fare
<jester-> Savior: ti chiede la pass?
<Savior> sì
<jester-> Savior: e dandola cosa succede?
<Savior> c'è l'animazione del wifi con le tacche che si muovono e poi esce un popup a destra con scritto "disconnected"
<jester-> Savior: fai uguale nella connessione cavo
<Savior> ok
<jester-> se non connette o installazoine farlocca o schede a bottane
<jester-> Savior: da live funzano?
<jester-> Savior: controlla nel bios se sono abilitate
<Savior> si, tutto abilitato e nemmeno nella live funzionavano
<Savior> l'md5 è corretto
<jester-> Savior: prova la live della 14.10
<jester-> è quella che va meglio e pure la 15.04
<jester-> se non vanno da live facile che siano malate gravi
<jester-> realtek va di serie
<Savior> ma alcuni giorni fa su windows andavano da dio
<Savior> uff
<jester-> Savior: winzoz lo hai segato?
<jester-> Savior: dai rfkill list
<Savior> y
<Savior> ora vado
<Savior> soft blocked : yest
<Savior> hard blocked: no
<Savior> senza "t"
<jester-> Savior: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Savior> ora?
<jester-> prova la wifi
<Savior> k
<Savior> niente
<jester-> Savior:  rfkill list
<jester-> ancora bloccata?
<Savior> entrambi su no
<jester-> metti la pass e si sconnette?
<Savior> ora la pw non la chiede
<Savior> cerca di connettersi e sconnette
<jester-> Savior: la wifi è tua o del vicino
<Savior> mia
<jester-> wpa2?
<jester-> con pass?
<Savior> controllo
<Savior> wpa psk
<jester-> Savior: prova a togliere la protezione giusto per prova
<Savior> ok
<Savior> niente
<jester-> Savior: ip router?
<Savior> Rieccomi, ero crashato
<Savior> jester, che ip?
<jester-> Savior: ip router?
<Savior> l'ip pubblico o cosa?
<jester-> ip del router, quello che usi per entrare
<jester-> sei entrato a pacioccare le wifi prima
<Savior> ah
<Savior> 192.168.0.1
<jester-> Savior: rivai in modifica rete
<jester-> Savior: sempre ipvr e setta manuale
<Savior> ok
<jester-> 192.168.0,10   mask 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.1
<jester-> dns i gogol
<Savior> netmask supporta 2 caratteri
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> se clicchi la mette da solo
<Savior> ah lol
<jester-> ma comunque è 255.255.255.0
<Savior> ok+
<jester-> dopo aver messo il gw dai enter o non lo prende
<Savior> addres .10 quindi?
<Savior> ok
<jester-> si
<jester-> che se hai altro attaccato in dhcp fa casino
<jester-> Savior: lo stesso nella cavo
<Savior> niente
<Savior> che palle
<jester-> prova live di versioni superiori se non da mando con ip fisso la vedo male
<jester-> Savior: ifconfig vedi indirizzo assegnato?
<jester-> o iwconfig se wifi
<jester-> Savior: hai staccato il cavo eth?
<Savior> si
<Savior> dove dovrebbe stare l'indirizzo assegnato?
<jester-> rfkill list tutto no?
<jester-> Savior:  indirizzo inet:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0
<jester-> li in iwconfig
<jester-> o in ifconfig
<Savior> tutto no in rfkill+
<Savior> no, non esce
<jester-> Savior: cat /etc/network/interfaces cosa vedi
<jester-> Savior: auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> e non altro?
<Savior> no
<Savior> solo quello
<Savior> http://askubuntu.com/questions/500310/wifi-drops-and-reconnects-with-ubuntu-14-04-realtek-rtl8188?rq=1
<jester-> Savior: è tutto a posto
<Savior> provo a seguire questa?
<jester-> Savior: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Savior> interface does not support scanning
<jester-> Savior: prova a seguire la guida ask che non costa niente
<Savior> k
<LLLorenzzz> Buonasera a tutti
<LLLorenzzz> Appena installato la Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<LLLorenzzz> Si è spento il wifi
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: nel senso che andava e poi si è spento?
<LLLorenzzz> si al primo avvio di ubuntu
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: cosa ha fatto al primo riavvio
<LLLorenzzz> non riesco a riattivare lo switch
<LLLorenzzz> tutto ok solo è scomparsa la connessione
<mikeit> nessuno conosce il modo di disabilitare l'ipv6 router solicitation
<mikeit> per caso?
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sii piu chiaro
<jester-> cosa intendi per switch
<LLLorenzzz> la levetta per attivare il wifi del PC non lampeggia piùil led
<LLLorenzzz> e non vedo la connessione nelle connessioni
<jester-> mikeit: di default non mi pare sia abilitato
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: apri un terminale
<LLLorenzzz> si
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: rfkill list
<jester-> che qualche yes?
<LLLorenzzz> no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: tutti no?
<LLLorenzzz> si
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: iwconfig
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<LLLorenzzz> no
<mikeit> jester-, si è abilitato
<jester-> mikeit: guarda in modifica reti
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sei collegato col cavo o altro dispositivo
<LLLorenzzz> con cavo di rete
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: allora dai: lspci | grep -i network e metti risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | LLLorenzzz
<ubot-it> LLLorenzzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikeit> jester-, no no è qualcosa in /proc/sys/net/ipv6/ ecc o installando il daemon radvd
<jester-> mikeit: non sono pratico di ipv6
<mikeit> ok
<LLLorenzzz> fatto scusa ma è la prima volta qui
<Savior> ancora niente
<jester-> Savior: prova 15.04 in live
<Savior> che palle, altre soluzioni?
<Savior> OK
<Savior> caps
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11800214/ aiuuuuto
<LLLorenzzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11800211/
<jester-> gigirock: eh crazy è a mignotte da qualche giorno cambia
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: broadcom serve firm e forse driver
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: non hai ancora installato niente per la wifi vero?
<LLLorenzzz> no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<LLLorenzzz> sta lavorando
<LLLorenzzz> fatto
<LLLorenzzz> provo a riattivare?
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo modprobe wl
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: iwconfig
<LLLorenzzz> ancora tutto no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: riavvia
<LLLorenzzz> ok
<LLLorenzzz> jester: ancora niente
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: iwconfig
<LLLorenzzz> tutto no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<LLLorenzzz> fatto
<LLLorenzzz> mi da ancora tutti no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: rfkill list
<LLLorenzzz> soft blocked yes
<LLLorenzzz> hard blocked no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: non pigiare piu il tasto, sudo rfkill unblock all
<LLLorenzzz> ok
<LLLorenzzz> fatto adesso?
<jester-> iwconfig
<LLLorenzzz> ancora tutto no
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo moprobe b43
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<LLLorenzzz> al primo mi dice rmmod: ERROR: Module b43 is not currently loaded
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo moprobe b43
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo modprobe b43
<LLLorenzzz> sudo: moprobe: command not found
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: sudo modprobe b43
<LLLorenzzz> si si ma non risponde ora
<jester-> lo ha caricato
<jester-> iwconfig
<LLLorenzzz> lspci | grep -i ethernet lo devo dare ancora vado?
<jester-> iwconfig  c'è wlan0?
<LLLorenzzz> non mi risponde più
<LLLorenzzz> non mi da neanche più lorenz@lorenz-Extensa-5620:~$
<jester-> LLLorenzzz: riavvia
<LLLorenzzz> There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it.
<LLLorenzzz> riavvio comunque?
<jester-> sisi riavvia
<LLLorenzzz> jester> ora va ti devo una birra grazie
<gigirock> LLLorenzzz, meglio lo sprizz
<LLLorenzzz> ah ah in casa ho sol del lambrusco adesso
<gigirock> gnocco fritto ?
<jester-> LLLorenzzz :D
<LLLorenzzz> chiamo mia Nonna
<jester-> se over 60 lasa perd va
<jester-> lol
<gigirock> LLLorenzzz, 6 di Modena ?
<LLLorenzzz> grazie millesono appena entrato in linux e penso propio di non volerci uscire:))
<LLLorenzzz> si
<LLLorenzzz> Carpi
<LLLorenzzz> gigirock : ma il gruppo linux di Modena li conosci?
<gigirock> no ho i parenti a Pavullo
<LLLorenzzz> ottimo beh speriam di beccarci un giorno per gnocco tigelle e lambrusco!!
<Dario85> buonasera a tutti
<Dario85> ho bisogno di una mano per disinstallare skype dal pc
<Dario85> ho appena installato ubuntu
<Dario85> e non sono molto pratico
<Dario85> cliccando sul dash mi compare l'icona di skype id il software gira bene e si collega
<Dario85> ma ora vorrei rimuoverlo ma non compare tra l'elenco delle applicazioni installate
<Dario85> come devo fare??
<Dario85> ho provato anche dal terminal ma mi dice sempre comando non trovato
<Dario85> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano??
<Dario85> c'è nessuno???
<Dario85> ragazzi
<Dario85> davvero nessuno mi può dare una mano??
<Dario85> c'è nessuno per favore
<Dario85> ???
<cybernova> Dario85, da terminale dai: sudo apt-get purge skype
<Guest61750> Ciao a tutti, ho problemi con il settaggio della rete wifi eduroam, conoscete?
<jacopo> Ciao a tutti! Dovrei installare dei drivers per far ri conoscere al computer un dispositivo usb esterno. Il primo driver è un file  .tar.gz (che non saprei come installare), il secondo driver  lo si scarica da qui http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm  ma non saprei se scaricare il file    Linux 2.6.x  o Linux 3.x.x Uso Xubuntu 15.04
<Guest61750> Per quello che ho potuto capire il problema sta nel certificato
<Dario85> cybernova ho provato ma mi dice che il comando non è valido
<Dario85> cybernova adesso ho installato i synaptic per la gestione dei pacchetti e dovrei essere riuscito a disinstallarlo
<cybernova> Dario85, comando non è valido non è possibile, sicuramente sbagli qualcosa
<Dario85> cybernova scusami ma adesso ho un altro problema
<Dario85> non mi fuziona la webcam
<Dario85> credo che non ci siano proprio i driver installati
<Dario85> come posso fare?
<cybernova> Dario85, webcam esterna od interna?
<Dario85> interna..è un laptop e728
<Dario85> emachines
<cybernova> Dario85, da terminale: lsusb
<cybernova> !paste | Dario85
<ubot-it> Dario85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dario85> su terminale scrivo solo isusb?
<cybernova> Dario85, cerca di riconoscere le l dalle i: lsusb
<Dario85> si si scusami...fatto e adesso?
<cybernova> !paste | Dario85
<ubot-it> Dario85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dario85> cybernova scusami ma leggo solo !paste ...
<cybernova> Dario85, leggi sotto, copia l'output del comando che ti ho dato e segui le istruzioni
<jacopo> Scusate come installo un driver .gz?
<Dario85> cybernova scusami davvero ma non leggo nessun comando....mi sono appena registrate qui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ nn so se serve a qualcosa per leggere i tuoi messaggi
<Dario85> scusa l'ignoranza ma sono un neofita di ubuntu
<akis24> Dario85: 1 - incollare il testo    2 - indicare il nick,    3 - premere paste       4 -  postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina   su http://paste.ubuntu.com/   è cosi difficile '
<Dario85> akis24 per me è difficile perchè vedo tutto questo per la prima volta...so che voi date per scontate un sacco di cose essendo molto più pratici di me, ma per me è come leggere per la prima volta in arabo quindi perdonami se non so ancora usare bene questi comandi
<Dario85> cybernova posso disturbarti ancora?
<cybernova> Dario85, è semplice: dai il comando lsusb, l'output che ti esce lo incolli in quel sito che ti ho dato, premi paste, copi l'indirizzo della pagina e la incolli qui in canale
<Dario85> ok ci provo
<Dario85> grazie
<Dario85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11801061/
<Dario85> così?
<jacopo> scusate ho  estratto un file tar.gz in una cartella, poi ho aperto dalla cartella un terminale, poi se do ./configure pero' mi  dice file o directory non esistente...cosa sbaglio?
<akis24> jacopo:  leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Dario85> cybernova sei riuscito a leggere qualcosa?
<cybernova> Dario85, no
<Dario85> ho copiato quello che veniva fuori sul terminal,ho fatto ho messo il mio nome, ho fatto paste e ho copiato il link della pagina che  si è aperta qua in chat...
<Dario85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11801061/plain/
<Dario85> nemmeno con questo link??
<akis24> Dario85: dagli il tempo di vedere ...
<Dario85> akis24 era giusto per capire se ho fatto il procedimento corretto
<akis24> certo Dario85  è corretto
<Dario85> ok grazie
<cybernova> Dario85, con quale programma non funziona?
<Dario85> con cheese e sulle videochat che usano flash player...cheese mi dice che c'è stato un errore nella riproduzione del video...e sulle chat  non mi da la possibilità di consentire la riproduzione audio/video
<jacopo> akis24 ma se ho estratto il file comunque devo dare i comandi tar -jxvf nomepacchetto.tar.bz2? No perché su altre guide vedo che basta fae estrai qui e poi .configure
<Dario85> io ho la versione 14.04 LTS se può esserti d'aiuto
<akis24> jacopo: se hai estratto segui i passaggi successivi
<akis24> jacopo: leggere il readme oppure install di solito è indicato come provedere
<jacopo> ok, in sostanza sono ./configure
<jacopo> make
<jacopo> make install ma
<akis24> procedere*
<jacopo> os sorry
<jacopo> ops sorry
<cybernova> Dario85, essendo un po vecchiotta han tolto il supporto un bel po di tempo fa nel kernel
<cybernova> Dario85, tieni conto che utilizzarla col browser con flash è sempre un problema anche per quelle supportate a volte
<Alexiso> Ciao, mentre provo a installare ubuntu 15.04 da usb mi restituisce questo errore can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<Dario85> cybernova quindi c'è qualche soluzione?
<akis24> Alexiso: : sembra cercare il lettore cd come hai creato la usb ?
<cybernova> Dario85, la soluzione sarebbe installare un kernel inferiore alla versione 3.2 ma è una cosa un po avanzata per uno alle prime armi come te e te lo sconsiglio
<Dario85> cybernova ok ti ringrazio...sei stato molto gentile
<cybernova> Dario85, prego figurati
<Dario85> Buona serata a tutti
<Alexiso> akis24 con rufus e anche unetbootin
<akis24> Alexiso:  specifica programma usato per creare  la usb  e sistema operativo da cui l'hai fatta
<Alexiso> W8.1 con Rufus 2.2
<akis24> Alexiso: controllato md5sum della .iso  scaricata ?
<Alexiso> No ora controllo
<akis24> !usbwin | Alexiso  usa questo
<ubot-it> Alexiso  usa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Alexiso: dopo aver controllato md5sum ovvio
<akis24> Alexiso: hai bios uefi  ?
<Alexiso> No niente uefi è vecchiotto come pc
<akis24> Alexiso:  e hai messo winz8?
<Alexiso> 8.1
<Alexiso> è un acer aspire 5560
<akis24> Alexiso: era solo per capire .. prosegui con le indicazioni che haiavuto
<Alexiso> Si grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-01
<glpiana> ola
<ExPBoy> buongiorno ne
<edii67> ho acquistato linux pro e con la distro ubuntu 15.04 del dvd insertito nel magazine ho installato un packard bell pentimu dual
<edii67> tutto ok senza errori, ma il sistema si blocca alla prima azione che faccio.........?????
<edii67> non male come installazione.....
<ExPBoy> buona norma è provare sempre prima in live
<ExPBoy> non sempre l'hardware è linux digeribile
<edii67> ok provero' in live ... ma lasciatemi dire ...da programmatore (gestionale) windows compatibile...mi sembra ..
<ExPBoy> ?
<edii67> almeno uno straccio di errore....
<ExPBoy> edii67, io sono allevatore di pesci rossi certe cose non le so
<edii67> nel senso...ci sta tutto ...vari problemi...ma se non mi dici con una finestra grande sempre "c'e' un errore nell'hard..."
<edii67> come faccio io a sapere dove e' il problema?
<ExPBoy> ma può rssere semplicemente una incompatibilità hardware
<ExPBoy> per questo hanno messo l'opzione di prova
<ExPBoy> poi se uno crede di essere il padre eterno allora il discorso cambia
<edii67> ok adesso provo...spero di avere riscontro...
<edii67> grazie
<ExPBoy> da buon programmatore dovresti saperlo
<ExPBoy> bha
<ExPBoy> glpiana,  allora seguendo questo link sono riusctito nell'intento : https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=57552
<ExPBoy> (per conoscenza) :P
<glpiana> ne
<ExPBoy> essì ne
<sacarde> ciao
<gigirock> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> in una kubuntu15.04 ho problemi all'avvio di kmail
<sacarde> questo e' l'errore: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?587282
<gigirock> sacarde, in uno dei primi log segnala che non viene chiamato il server mysql da utente root... non e' che devi aggiungere il tuo utente per il gruppo mysql o simili ?
<sacarde> controllo
<gigirock> sacarde, hai in funzione apparmor ?
<gigirock> sacarde, ma quindi akonadi non parte ?
<sacarde> apparmor non lo vedo in esecuzione
<sacarde> akonadi lo da stopped
<gigirock> ~/.config/akonadi and ~/.local/share/akonadi sacarde dovresti provare a rinominare queste dir o files cosi' da far generare una nuova configurazione
<sacarde> provo
<sacarde> ueeee
<sacarde> ho visto molti messaggi a video
<sacarde> ma poi ha aperto kmail
<sacarde> provo a inserire un account
<gigirock> sacarde, akonadi fa funzionare mail calendar e altri servizi quindi qualche widget magari adesso va riconfigurato
<gigirock> https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi/it sacarde leggi qui ,....
<sacarde> adesso lo da running
<gigirock> sacarde, ok prova email calendario alarm etc... sono tutti collegati a quel server
<sacarde> vedi che kwallet ha memorizzato la password dell'account pop3
<sacarde> pero' ogni volta che cerco di leggere la posta mi chiede la password di kwallet
<gigirock> sacarde, kwallet si puo' disattivare
<sacarde> ma mi chiederebbe la password del pop3, no?
<sacarde> anticamente in kmail potevi decidere se memeorizzare la password
<gigirock> sacarde, non so dove viene salvata la pass del pop3 in kmail....
<gigirock> sacarde, ma hai un account pop3 ?
<sacarde> si, stavo provando quello
<gigirock> sacarde, durante la configurazione non ti ha chiesto la password ?
<sacarde> si
<sacarde> provo a disabilitare kwallet
<gigirock> sacarde, ah beh ma kwallet si e' messo di mezzo , cerca nel kwallet e disabilita le voci kcontact kmail etc... o togli sto kwallet
<pluto> buongiorno, ho installato il comando youtube-dl per scaricare musica in mp3 direttamente dal terminale, ma quando provo incollando url, do invio e mi dice fileo directory nonesistente dove sbaglio?
<gigirock> pluto, ma il comando youtube-dl dal termimale cosa risponde ?
<sacarde> gigirock, disabilitando kwallet comunque mi richiede la password per l'account pop3
<gigirock> sacarde, si ma adesso devi modificare l'opzione in kmail
<sacarde> ma nella definizione del pop3 non c'e' nessun "salva password"
<pluto> gigirock, vado a verificare
<pluto> gigirock uso pastebin cosi ti visualizzo la pagina
<glpiana> !paste | pluto
<ubot-it> pluto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pluto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11803668/plain/ gigirock
<glpiana> pluto, metti uno spazio tra il comando e l'url, e poi non postare i link plain, ma quello di default di pastebin
<pluto> glpiana ok provo
<gerry73> scusate l'ignoranza.. ma nel download della 14.04 Lts c'e' scritto versione community e normale... che differenza c'e'?
<glpiana> gerry73, nella versione community avranno già inserito di default la lingua italiana, su quella normale il default è l'inglese, ma è una cosa che cambi appena avvii il pc
<glpiana> per cui non so quanto abbia senso usare la versione community
<gerry73> ah ok.. si sostanzialmente sono uguali...a parte la lingua italiana già installata... grazie 1000
<pluto> glpiana, funziona grazie mi ha scaricato anche l'immagine ma se a me interessa solo la musica c'è qualcosa che posso fare?
<glpiana> pluto, te l'ho detto ieri: installi soundconverter e trascini al suo interno il file appena scaricato, nelle impostazioni decidi che formato audio vuoi ottenere e lo fai lavorare
<pluto> grazie.
<gigirock> man youtube-dl pluto da terminale guarda se c'e' l'opzione per solo audio
<gigirock> !info youtube-to-mp3
<ubot-it> Package youtube-to-mp3 does not exist in trusty
<gigirock> in ubuntu software center esiste youtube-to-mp3 pluto
<glpiana> pluto, seguendo il consiglio di gigirock, più o meno, puoi dare: youtube-dl -x --audio-format mp3 URL
<pluto> bene grazie , per adesso ho convertito come mi hai suggerito prima, posso chiedere ancora una cosa?
<glpiana> pluto, certo
<pluto> quando vado sul sito rai per vedere i loro canali raisport ecc. non riesco a visualizzare la diretta cosa mi manca per visualizzare cio'?
<glpiana> vediamo
<gigirock> pluto, con che browser ?
<pluto> firefox
<glpiana> pluto, ti manca flash
<pluto> pensavo di avercelo già anche perchè su altre tv tipo supertennis funziona
<glpiana> pluto, a dire la verità qui riesco a visualizzare solo la pubblicità
<pluto> glpiana, ho installato in seguito il pacchetto restricted extras come mi è stato consigliato ma non so se è andato a buon fine
<glpiana> pluto, hai letto roba che sembrava errore?
<pluto> si alla fine
<glpiana> pluto, in un terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pluto> nom me lo prende
<glpiana> pluto, se va a capo senza output è a posto
<pluto> va a capo senza dire nulla
<cristian_c> pluto: puoi digitare: dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ?
<pluto> comunq. quando ho installato restricted alla fine  mi si è aperta una finestra dove mi diceva che c'era un errore o era incompleto ora non ricordo
<pluto> cristian_c mi dice che pastebinit nonè attualmente installato
<mikeit> pluto, forse http://tallinux.altervista.org/blog/silverlight-su-linux-rai-la7-e-altri-streaming-con-pipelight/
<cristian_c> mikeit: per favore non postare link a risorse esterne in canale
<cristian_c> pluto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mikeit> scusa comunque manca pipelight in linux cioe silverlight
<AL3xXxX> Salve a tutti, una domanda... Qual'è il comando per lanciare l'installazione di mate su ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> mikeit, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<pluto> cristian_c  fatto
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: perchè hai installato ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> pluto: dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<pluto> non va
<AL3xXxX> cristian_c, Perché ha tutti i pacchetti che mi servono preinstallati. E ci ho aggiunto la GUI solo per una questione di pracitià sia mia che per i miei colleghi
<cristian_c>   pluto spiegati
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: ma non facevi prima ad installare ubuntu mate? :(
<pluto> mi dice documento vuoto
<cristian_c> pluto: ok, quindi il comando non restituisce output
<pluto> esatto
<cristian_c> pluto: non ho capito prima di quale restricted parli
<AL3xXxX> cristcian_c, avrei dovuto, successivamente, installare tutti i pacchetti per il server ;)
<pluto> cristian esattamente ubuntu restricted extas p7zip da guida post installazione di ubuntu 15.04
<glpiana> pluto, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AL3xXxX> Cristian_c, scusami ma una domanda al volo... come faccio a selezionare l'ambiente grafico al login?
<AL3xXxX> Dato che sono in riga di comando?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, devi avviare lightdm con sudo srvice lightdm start         e ti trovi al login grafico
<ExPBoy> AL3xXxX, ma vuoi il server oppure il desktop?
<ExPBoy> (tutti e due)
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, non funza.
<pluto> glpiana fatto
<AL3xXxX> ExPBoy, ho vorrei solo avere la gui sul server
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, dire non funza non da informazioni. dettagli servono!
<glpiana> pluto, ha dato errori?
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, aspetta, ora espongo
<ExPBoy> AL3xXxX, quindi un desktop
<AL3xXxX> Allora ho lanciato il comando e dava errore che non trovava il srvice. Ora ho seguito il suggerimento di installare "appstart"
<pluto> È necessario scaricare 0 B/3.132 B di archivi.
<pluto>  dice tra le altre cose ma non vedo errori
<AL3xXxX> ExPBoy, ho biogno del server
<glpiana> pluto, io credo che il sistema sia a posto
<pluto> ok vado a verificare
<ExPBoy> AL3xXxX, vieni in chat qui siamo OT
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pluto, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras | pastebinit
<AL3xXxX> glpiana, nulla. Ho provato sia con lightdm che provando con "mate start"
<AL3xXxX> Ora stiamo scaricando lightdm
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, sudo apt-get install lightdm
<AL3xXxX> Sisi
<AL3xXxX> Lo stiamo facendo
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: ti serve appunto lightdm come login manager
<AL3xXxX> Ma in pratica questo lightdm cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> grafico
<AL3xXxX> Ahhh ok (:
<AL3xXxX> Quindi lightdm è il login grafico e mate è l'ambiente grafico
<AL3xXxX> Ti ringrazio!
<pluto> Glpiana , niente da fare per i canali rai 1-2-3 e rai sport, si veono gli altri tipo rai5 o rai movie, si vede che non vogliono linux
<pluto> grazie comunque per la tua disponibilità
<glpiana> pluto, ci sono altri modi per visualizzare le dirette rai
<pluto> cioè
<glpiana> pluto, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinco95> buongiorno a tutti :)
<pinco95> mi serve una mano con la stampante, non riesco più a stampare
<cristian_c> pinco95: descrivi in dettaglio
<cristian_c> la questione
<pinco95> in pratica mi viene fuori scritto nel foglio stampato "unable to open the initial device, quitting"
<glpiana> pinco95, stampante hp?
<pinco95> canonLBP 7680CX
<glpiana> pinco95, è la novità di oggi o non ha mai funzionato?
<pinco95> prima funzionava "2 settimane fa"
<glpiana> pinco95, reinstallala
<pinco95> tipo come?
<glpiana> pinco95, tipo come lo hai fatto la prima volta
<pinco95> si, ok, ma come faccio a disinstallarla?
<pinco95> non me ne intendo molto di ubuntu
<glpiana> pinco95, faresti la stessa cosa su altri sistemi: vai nelle impostazioni delle stampanti, elimini quella presente e ne aggiungi un'altra
<pinco95> an, ok ok così, avevo già provato
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> anche a te
<matadores> perchè non riesco ad installare il flash player per chromium su ubuntu 15.0.4?
<matadores> ?
<glpiana> matadores, parli di pepperflash?
<matadores> si
<matadores> installando ubuntu 15 firefox aveva il flash abiltato gia
<glpiana> matadores, dimmi cosa fai per installarlo e che risultato ottieni
<matadores> chromium l'ho installato
<matadores> e non va ho provato un po di guide ma nulla
<glpiana> matadores, ad esempio? quella del wiki di ubuntu l'hai provata?
<matadores> anche
<matadores> :(
<glpiana> matadores, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep pepperflash
<matadores> il player è installato ma su chromium non lo trovo
<matadores> ii  pepperflashplugin-nonfree                            1.7ubuntu1                                 amd64        Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<glpiana> matadores, ora scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<glpiana> !paste | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11804333/
<glpiana> matadores, apri chromium e nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins                 e copia tutto quel che vedi su pastebin
<matadores> quello che ho inserito io nel pastebien?
<glpiana> e copia su pastebin tutto quello che vedi, meglio così?
<matadores> :$
<glpiana> matadores, hai scr4itto "about:plugins" nella barra degli indirizzi di chromium?
<matadores> se tu non lo dici non lo posso sognare
<matadores> mi hai detto solo di copiare dal apstebien e metterlo nella barra degli indirizzi
<glpiana> matadores, se leggi sopra, ti ho scritto, 25 minuti fa: <glpiana> matadores, apri chromium e nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins                 e copia tutto quel che vedi su pastebin
<matadores> si
<glpiana> eh, l'hai fatto? hai scritto about:plugins?
<matadores> si
<matadores> devo ricopiare il pastebien
<glpiana> matadores, quindi non dovevi sognare nulla, l'avevi letto e fatto. puoi copiare il contenuto della pagina che ti è apparsa? lo puoi copiare su pastebin?
<matadores> avei detto di copiare il contenuto del pastebine sul browes
<matadores> nella barra degli indirizzi
<matadores> e non mi da  solo ricerche
<glpiana> matadores, ascolta, io son qui per dare una mano. se hai bisogno andiamo avanti, se vuoi prendermi in giro, per cortesia, lascia stare. già fa caldo
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11804456/
<matadores> ti ripeto  su chromium non mi appare il playning
<matadores> mentre su firefox il flash player era installato già alla prima esecuzione su buntu 15.04
<glpiana> matadores, in un terminale scrivi: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<matadores> ubuntu*
<matadores> speriamo   bene
<matadores> sta installando
<matadores> non capisco altre volte seguende le proceduro è andato tutto bene stavolta invece no
<matadores> riavvio chromium o  no?
<glpiana> sì
<matadores> a dopo
<matadores> ora va bene
<glpiana> matadores, bastava seguire per bene la guida del wiki di ubuntu. era tutto scritto lì
<matadores> l'ho fatto
<matadores> infatti con ubunto 14 mi andava bene sempre
<glpiana> allora funzionava già prima :)
<matadores> no avevo riavviato anche ubuntu ma nualla
<matadores> invece ora è andataaa
<matadores> posso chiedere in quale chat si chiede aiuto per installare nGINX mysql php e python?
<glpiana> !mysql | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<glpiana> python è già installato
<glpiana> nGINX non so cosa sia
<matadores> funziona come apache2
<matadores> però ha alcune funzioni diverse
<StraBBuntu> Salve, avrei bisogno di un supporto su vpn, spiego il problema, non riesco ad importare zpn.ovpn su OpenVPN..
<StraBBuntu> Non c'è il tasto "importa" e su molti siti che spiegano come fare, c'è!
<StraBBuntu> uso ubuntu 14.04.2 lts 64 bit
<StraBBuntu> ho già installato  openvpn e openvpn gnome
<antonio7351> Carissimi, sono un pensionato e ho bisogno di un aiuto tecnico al vostro programma Ubuntu, ho montato da alcuni giorni il programma su mio PC e lo trovo leggero , ma ci sono delle impostazioni che non riesco a risolvere, come posso procedere per parlare o chattare con qualche operatore , in modo da risolvere questi problemi che sto' riscontrando???
<antonio7351>  Vi ringrazio della vostra collaborazione e  Vi pregodi farmi conoscere in che modo ci possiamo scambiare queste notizie...Vi saluto Antonio...attendoVs.notizie..
<matadores> pastebien
<matadores> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> qualcuno può aiutarmi con questo di problema? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11804979/
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> non riesco a capire cosa stia succedendo al mio ubuntu!
<mikunos> ecco cosa vedo nel pannello delle impostazioni: http://i.imgur.com/AbQ2uLd.png
<mikunos> perchè non ci sono le altre icone?
<mikunos> un aiuto?
<matadores> a risalve
<matadores> ho un problema penso sia grave
<matadores> non  riesco a disinstallare mariadb  (quando provo installare programmai come teamweavver  mi dice che non può perchè c'è un problema  in mariadb)
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> errore brokencount  >o
<matadores> almeno esiste un sistema come ripristinare ubuntu?
<matadores> seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<matadores> mariadb-server: Depends: mariadb-server-10.0 (= 10.0.20+maria-1~utopic) ma 10.0.17-0ubuntu1 è installato
<matadores>  seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<matadores>  seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<matadores> mariadb-server: Depends: mariadb-server-10.0 (= 10.0.20+maria-1~utopic) ma 10.0.17-0ubuntu1 è installato
<matadores> mariadb-server: Depends: mariadb-server-10.0 (= 10.0.20+maria-1~utopic) ma 10.0.17-0ubuntu1 è installato
<matadores> ma nessuno può  aiutarmi?
<Janna> buenas
<matadores> janna busca  ajuda de ubuntu en tu idioma si algum me ajudar dame link en privado
<Janna> ok
<matadores> mi dice che c'è un problema ma non riesco a risolvere
<che68> Ciao a tutti :) ...da quando ho installato Cinnamon sulla mia Ubuntu-Gnome 15.04 mi ritrovo il Drawer pieno zeppo di software (probabilmente dipendenze di Cinnamon), posso nascondere di questi pacchetti?? Grazie :)
<matadores> ma nessuno aiuta?
<calime-windows> ciao
<calime-windows> dici
<matadores> calime
<calime-windows> dica
<matadores> saresti cosi gentile da aiutarmi?
<calime-windows> esponi il problem
<calime-windows> :
<matadores> praticamente ho installalo sicuramente male mariadb e ubuntu dice che ho problemi
<matadores> e non mi fa installare nulla
<matadores> :(
<calime-windows> mariadb?
<calime-windows> sarebbe?
<matadores> e come mysql
<calime-windows> e disinstallalo
<krabador> matadores, fa un pastebin di errori
<krabador> calime-windows, ...
<matadores> dimmi cosa fare è ti mostro
<krabador> !pastebin | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> per favore aiutatemi
<krabador> matadores, "aiutatemi" ---> metti in possibilità di capire su cosa
<matadores> dimmi comando per vedere errori cosi metto errori direttamente
<matadores> anche ubuntu center è bloccato non mi fa fare nulla
<krabador> matadores, stai dicendo che "ubuntu dice che ho problemi"
<krabador> matadores, fa un pastebin dei problemi che dici che ubuntu ti dice
<krabador> !veggenti | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<matadores> ubuntu mi dice che ha problemi
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11805851/
<matadores> e vicino a il simbolo del wirless appare un bottone  tutto rosso w na linea biancha al centro
<matadores> e mi dice naltra cosa ma non mi fa copiare
<matadores> brokencount>0 dipendenze irrisolte dei pacchetti mi dice
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11805871/
<matadores> fatto a mano
<matadores> non si installa
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> mapreri, fa il pastebin a mano di questo
<matadores> ok
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11805889/
<leol> salve a tutti
<matadores> buona sera
<che68> Nessuno sa come nascondere i collegamenti di pacchetti dal drawer di gnome-shell  3.14
<leol> sapreste dirmi come poter montare all'avvio di xubuntu delle condivisioni di un readynas 102 netgear?
<che68> ??
<krabador> matadores, per quale motivo hai installato http://ppa.launchpad.net ?
<krabador> che68, puoi chiedere in #gnome
<matadores> sinceramente ui stavo installando mariadb
<che68> ok...grazie :)
<matadores> questo non lo so cosa è
<matadores> sono riuscito a far uscire il messaggio a ubuntu senter softwere
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11805903/
<matadores> visto kabrador?
<krabador> matadores, hai seguito una guida non ufficiale per installare maria db
<krabador> è presente nei repositories ufficiali ubuntu come  10.0.17-0ubuntu1
<matadores> si
<matadores> perchè ubuntu usa solo la guida per xampp e lampp
<krabador> matadores, si, ma se un determinato software è presente nel reposotories ufficiale, va installato quello
<krabador> se non si vogliono appunto problemi come quello palesatoti
<matadores> io invenGINX volevo mettere
<krabador> al di la che non ci sia una guida che di dica cosa fare
<matadores> al posto di apache
<krabador> matadores, in sintesi, non puoi prendere a martellate il sistema , perchè tanto "te lo riparano all'assistenza ufficiale"
<krabador> matadores, tutto cio' che non è ufficiale, va usato a proprio rischio e pericolo, e se si è sicuri di quello che si sta facendo, non si scommette.
<krabador> !ppa-purge | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<matadores> cosa dovrei fare ora?  non riuscendo a disinstallare maria db?
<krabador> matadores, disinstallare a mano tutto quanto installato dal repository non ufficiale, rimuovere il repositories non ufficiale
<matadores> kabrador
<krabador> matadores, leggi
<matadores> udo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory>  dove c'è name
<matadores> devo cambiarlo per qualche nome?
<krabador> matadores, sei stato cosi' brillante nel seguire una guida non ufficiale, segui la stessa per vedere il repository non ufficiale che hai inserito a mano p
<matadores> system prograk detect
<matadores> mi da
<matadores> sono riuscito ba risolvere
<calime-windows> ottimo
<matadores> tramite le funzioni di ubuntu che mi ha eliminato i pacchetti
<matadores> ho solo dovuto selezzionare  grande miglioria questa
<matadores> senza stare a combattere con comandi  gli inesperti come me
<calime-windows> non ho capito niente, ma va bene lo stesso, risolto il problem?ottimo
<calime-windows> :D
<krabador> !chat | matadores calime-windows
<ubot-it> matadores calime-windows: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> kabrador io volevo solo dire perchè se i pacchetti sono danneggiati bsta eliminarli tramite la funzione che ti da affianco all'errore senza dover usare comandi
<krabador> "volevo solo dire" ---> pacchetti danneggiati , significa tante cose, ogni volta va contestualizzato
<krabador> se ci sono di mezzo ppa, come nel tuo caso, puo' non bastare.
<krabador> per quello la procedura è come indicato
<matadores> ma non ho piu problemi
<matadores> errore scomparso
<matadores> e tutto è tornato alla normalità
<krabador> questo non costituisce una regola incontrovertibile per tutto
<krabador> matadores, ti è stato spiegato perchè
<krabador> matadores, hai altre domande?
<matadores> erano pacchetti installati male
<krabador> matadores, hai altre domande?
<matadores> quello mi diceva
<matadores> no no
<matadores> ho capito vado spero non avere piu problemi
<matadores> cosi non vi distrubo
<poncio> Ciao a tutti
<ciao> ciao
<calime-windows> ciao ciao
<robi69> ciao mi erve aiuto per kubuntu....................
<NYW999> buonasera,ho un problema con la rete lan
<NYW999> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-02
<glpiana> ola
<AL3xXxX> Salve a tutti, sono ancora io che rompo le balle con il "server con gui"
<AL3xXxX> Oggi, a seguito all'installazione di mate e lightdm
<AL3xXxX> Ed ora si, parte il login grafico, ma nonostante tutto mi da "Failed to start session"
<sarovin> e i log che dicono?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, che pacchetti hai messo di mate?
<AL3xXxX> ho dato il comando "sudo apt-get install mate
<AL3xXxX> Quindi credo l'intero pacchetto
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, come posso consultarli?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, inoltre, hai creato un utente che non sia root?
<AL3xXxX> @glpiana, si, utente "Server" oltre a root. Ora stò riavviando che ho provato a lanciare un paio di comandi trovati in rete. Se non funge rientro in riga di comando (Da cui mi fa effettuare il login senza problemi) e provo ad installare mate dektop
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, Il file è ababstanza corposo. Ma credo che, di importante, ci sia solo un "Filed to find session configuration ubuntu~Can't find session 'ubuntu' "
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session
<glpiana> sarovin, non vuole unity, vuole mate
<AL3xXxX> Il povero @glpiana mi sopporta ormai da due giorno. Ancora un po e viene qui in ufficio da me a sistemare. Fa prima forse!
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> se hai l'aria condizionata posso farci un pensiero
<AL3xXxX> Posso procurarti due belle cubane con le foglie di palma ;)
<glpiana> sto arrivando
<cristian_c> lol
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: ma lightdm.conf come è configurato?
<sarovin> !nopaste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nopaste'
<sarovin> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, se mi dici come entrare in irc dal pc incriminato giuro che ti faccio una statua! altro che cubane con foglie di palma
<sarovin> dovresti avere qualcosa tipo "user-session=mate"
<AL3xXxX> Comunque non capivo perché non facesse l'update... Ero convinto fosse connesso in wifii e invece...
<AL3xXxX> @glpiana, stò lanciando l'istallazione di mate desktop
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: lasciamo stare..troppo lunga come cosa. Cerca quella riga
<glpiana> sarovin, se accede alla schermata di lightdm non ha motivo di modificare a mano le configurazioni di lightdm
<glpiana> deve limitarsi a scegliere mate come sessione
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, ora stò installando mate-desktop. E' che successivamente a lightdm non mi lncia mate
<sarovin> glpiana: quel messaggio da cosa è dovuto allora?
<sarovin> ah ok, sorry
<glpiana> sarovin, probabile che sia impostato per partire con unity, che non trova
<sarovin> glpiana: e non si modifica da lì?
<AL3xXxX> Ho scelto di reinstallare il server invece della versione desk di ubuntu per dover farmi lo sbatti di dover installare tutti i pacchetti server!
<glpiana> sarovin, si può anche da lì, ma non è più facile sceglierlo col mouse? :D
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, e sta cosa non l'abbiamo capita: che servizi avresti mai dovuto installarci? la maggior parte della roba c'è già nella versione desktop
<AL3xXxX> @glpiana, lega il padrone dove dice l'asino, no? ;)
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> AL3xXxX, potresti gentilmente dirmi quali pacchetti server?
<AL3xXxX> @ExPBoy, Io personalmente non ne ho idea. Il mio tutor ha detto di farlo, ed io lo faccio...
<ExPBoy> a ok
<ExPBoy> fare le cose senza capirle non è nel mio essere :)
<AL3xXxX> Eh, hai ragione. Ma dato che siamo di fretta dato che abbiamo una consegna di una macchina per Lunedì, non abbiamo tempo da perdere in spiegazioni. Infatti io questo server lo stò fixando in tempi morti. Per il resto mi dedico solo alla scrittura del software
<AL3xXxX> ExPBoy, per qualunque cosa, parliamo nell'altra chat ;) Qui siamo off
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: hai risolto?
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, stà installando
<AL3xXxX> @glpiana, @sarovin, no, purtroppo nonostante aver installato ubuntu-mate-desktop continua a dare lo stesso errore
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, quando sei alla videata di login, guardati intorno passando il mouse sulle icone che vedi
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, troverai una icona che ti da accesso a un menu che deve riportare la scritta mate
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: potresti controllare quella voce che ti dicevo?
<sarovin> In ogni caso quello che dice glpiana dovrebbe essere una cosa del genere: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Fa7rN.png
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, sono stato un minuto occupato. quel menu non c'è nel mio.
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: guarda in quel file che ti dicevo
<sarovin> lightdm.conf
<AL3xXxX> Xon il comando cat?
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: puoi usare pastebinit?
<AL3xXxX> Posso provarci
<AL3xXxX> No, non posso :D
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: come mai?
<AL3xXxX> Perché sono a riga di comando
<AL3xXxX> E non so come fare
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: non sei connesso?
<AL3xXxX> @cristian_c, Dove?
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: alla rete...
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: sudo cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<AL3xXxX> @cristian_c, si altrimenti come scaricavo tutta la robetta? Solo che sono a riga di comando, e su irc sono con un altro pc ^^''
<cristian_c> sarovin: perche sudo?
<sarovin> nella riga user-session= cosa c'è?
<cristian_c> O.o
<ExPBoy> :)
<AL3xXxX> Non c'è il file
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: se sei connesso non è un problema
<ExPBoy> che casino per niente
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: ls /etc/lightdm | pastebinit
<glpiana> nemmeno io ho quel file
<AL3xXxX> Allora
<AL3xXxX> Ragazzi, avemus il mate
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: cosa era?
<krabador> habemus
<AL3xXxX> Sono entrato, ma si è tipo completamente sminchiato. Ha dato un errore e poi bum. Crash. Non caricava nulla
<krabador> sii preciso almeno in questo.
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: complimentu per la chiarezza
<cristian_c> i
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, mancava proprio il file di sessio.
<AL3xXxX> @cristian_c, non so, stò entrando ora in riga di comando per dare uno sguardo al report (Se riuscissi a trovarlo)
<AL3xXxX> session*
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: controlla il LOG
<AL3xXxX> Sisi, ora stà facendo un upgrade
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: quindi era quel file il problema?
<AL3xXxX> No, ho dovuto installare il pacchetto "ubuntu-session"
<AL3xXxX> Avevo letto qualcosa in merito su internet, ma credevo si installasse con il mate
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: sai, è ubuntu server....
<AL3xXxX> @cristian_c, Si, ma come avevo detto ero convinto si scaricasse con il pacchetto Mate.
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, ora riesco ad entrare. Ma a quanto pare manca tutta la gestione della gui.... Molto bene.
<cristian_c> AL3xXxX: sai, è ubuntu server....
<sarovin> (9.21.47) sarovin: AL3xXxX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session
<glpiana> c'avevi ragione :D
<sarovin> :D
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: che errori ti da?
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, la sessione l'ho già installata (: Il problema è questo... Non mi da erroriù
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: che problemi ti da di preciso?
<AL3xXxX> @Desktop senza barra e icone!
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, ora stò provando una cosetta
<AL3xXxX> Appena finisce (si trova al 65%) ti dico se il responsor è positivo (Ma credo che lo sarà)
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: e tu hai dato "sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment"???
<AL3xXxX> sudo "apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop" come mi è stato detto da glpiana
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: io darei quello che ti ho detto io :D
<AL3xXxX> Che differenza c'è tra i due?
<glpiana> io controllerei anche che pacchetti legati a mate ha installato finora
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: che quello che ti ho detto io è quello riportato sulla documentazione ufficiale
<AL3xXxX> @sarovin, Ah ok!
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate beh, qui parla di mate-core e mate-desktop.
<AL3xXxX> @glpiana qui ho anche trovato mate-desktop-environment-extra
<sarovin> AL3xXxX: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<AL3xXxX> Domanda al volo: Come faccio a tornare all'ambiente grafico dopo che sono entrato in riga di comando con "ctrl+alt+fx"?
<glpiana> AL3xXxX, ctrl+alt+f7
<AL3xXxX> @glpiana, grazie!
<AL3xXxX-Ubuntu> Molto bene. Davvero molto molto bene!
<AL3xXxX-Ubuntu> @sarovin, @glpiana, vi ringrazio per avermi sopportato! :D Son riuscito a risolvere anche grazie a voi!!
<sarovin> AL3xXxX-Ubuntu: come hai risolto?
<AL3xXxX-Ubuntu> Alla fine ho tolto lightdm sostituendolo con il launcer (lo chiamo ignoramente così per capirci) con quello di lubuntu (:
<AL3xXxX-Ubuntu> Credo che si sia portato dietro tutti i pacchetti essensiali per l'ambiente grafico (:
<linux> Raga mi sono sparite le cartelle Scaricati, Immagini, ecc.. dalla home
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-03
<glpiana> ola
<leol> Buongiorno
<glpiana> !ciao | leol
<glpiana> acco, non c'è ubot
<leol> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con nas e xubuntu?
<glpiana> leol: esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<leol> Praticamente ho un nas netgear (readynas 102) vorrei che all'avvio di xubuntu venga montato in automatico, cosa che ora non fa (nonostante abbia configurato in fstab i comandi) , per montarlo devo dare manualmente il comando sudo mount -a e poi vengono montate.. Vorrei evitare questo passaggio.. Come posso fare?
<glpiana> leol: in fstab cosa hai messo?
<leol> /192.168.1.11/Varie /mnt/NAS/Varie cifs uid:1000,umask=000,noperm,noserverino,nogroup,rw,credentials=/root/credentials/nas/media,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<glpiana> leol: io di montaggi di risorse di rete non mi intendo, ma potresti provare a mettere in rc.local un: sleep 10 & mount -a
<glpiana> leol: così vedi se è solo questione di rete non attiva
<glpiana> magari per provare, anche sleep 30
<leol> cosa fa sleep 10 & mount -a ?
<Carlin0> ritarda di quei secondi
<glpiana> e poi monta tutto da fstab
<leol> devo scriverlo proprio in quel modo?
<glpiana> leol: direi di sì, ma prova con 30 per cominciare
<leol> ti dirò di più, ho provato con lo stesso comando in fstab a impostare delle cartelle condivise di windows e funziona
<leol> oddio non mi si avvia più xubuntu... non capisco perchè ieri sera lo ho spento correttamente. Mi dispiace non poter provare lo sleep 30 & mount -a
<glpiana> a me dispiacerebbe di più il mancato avvio del sistema
<leol> si infatti, anche quello (che non so come risolvere) per fortuna il sistema era appena installato!
<Carlin0> appena installato e già morto è un po strano , cosa gli hai fatto prima ?
<leol> le vari prove per far montare il nas all'avvio, ieri mi pare che googlando trovai dei comandi per loggarsi come root
<Carlin0> per loggarsi come root basta un sudo -i
<Carlin0> il problema e cosa fai poi da root
<leol> sudo -i e poi al riavvio si logga come utente root?
<leol> no io non ci sono proprio riuscito a loggarmi
<Carlin0> no sudo -i e sei già root
<leol> capito
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<linux> Salve ragazzi ho un prolema.. Ho perso tutte le directory ( i loro file) nella home, si è salvata solo la Scrivania
<jester-> linux: cosi per pagia?
<jester-> magia*
<linux> non lo so.. ho dato il comando: cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ed ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814567/
<jester-> linux: cat apre solo dei files nel terminale, non ha nesuna azione deleteria
<jester-> infatti ha letto un file
<jester-> cat non scrive e tantomeno cancella
<linux> lo so..
<jester-> linux: al di la di come è successo per recuperare files l'unica è usare photorec che sta nel pacchetto testdisk
<linux> già provato ma ha recuperato pochi file.. comunque questo file "user-dirs.dirs" mi rimane sempre senza directory..
<jester-> linux: un file sta in una directory
<jester-> per forza
<jester-> o al max in /
<linux> ho letto su internet come va completato questo file "user-dirs.dirs" ma al sucessivo riavvio torna così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814567/
<jester-> linux: a cosa serve o di quale servizio fa parte
<glpiana> linux, come hai fatto a modificare quel file?
<jester-> se è un file i configurazione delle delle ccartelle nella home e lo hai tatoccasto è logico che sia sparito tutto
<jester-> linux: e non hai fatto una copia prima di taroccarlo immagino
<linux> allora ho perso tutto e ho cercato su internet di questo problema.. molti dicevano di modificare quel file ma prima di qualche modifica il file era già così http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814567/
<glpiana> linux, il file originariamente non è così. ascolta, non è che hai la home separata e che per qualche motivo non è stata montata? questo fa sì che il sistema crei una home sull'albero di root
<linux> se io ci scrivo sistemandolo al sucessuvo riavvio torna come prima
<linux> no ho una home non separata
<linux> se creo un nuovo utente l'utente non ha le cartelle: scaricati, immagini, documenti, ecc..
<jester-> linux: secondo me non hai modificato solo quel file
<jester-> linux: rimetti a posto il file cannibalizzato e riavvia
<linux> già fatto ieri sera.. il file torna così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814567/
<jester-> linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814676/
<jester-> linux: lol
<jester-> linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814676/   cosi è
<linux> Forse parlo arabo.. boh.. Ho già modificati il file come dici tu scrivendo proprio come con il tuo ma al riavvio torna così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814567/
<jester-> linux: il file è quello in .config nella cartella utente
<jester-> e non penso cambi dopo averlo modificato
<jester-> se hai crato altri utenti forse modifichi il file nella cartella user sbagliata
<linux> sudo gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs modifico, salvo e riavvio.. poi torna così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11814567/
<linux> ho un solo utente
<jester-> linux: il fatto che creando altro user non crei le cartelle di default indica che hai taroccato altrro
<jester-> altro*
<jester-> !ripristino | linux
<linux> non mi da nulla
<jester-> linux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pointertonullval> non avrai mica lanciato rm -rf da / ?
<linux> dice " Rimangono invece intatti i file degli utenti del sistema, presenti nella directory /home. " e se per caso è un file della home che è andato a male?
<linux> da / no ma da /home/utente forse si per errore
<jester-> linux: fai un file nuovo e rinomina quello bacato
<jester-> linux: se hai usata  rm -rf hai segato tutto
<jester-> quindi ripristina
<pointertonullval> si :( non c'e' modo di ripristinare quei file
<pointertonullval> soprattutto se hai fatto altre operazioni sul disco successivamente
<jester-> pointertonullval: non il fiele ma il sistema deve riproistinare
<jester-> ripristinare
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pointertonullval> jester-, si e' l'unica soluzione
<jester-> eh
<frantoshiba> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato xubuntu 14.04 senza wi-fi perchè non ne avevo disponibilità, ora che è presente, la scheda wifi è accesa nel computer, individua la rete wireless ma non autentica la password. Come risolvo? Grazie in anticipo
<jester-> frantoshiba: che scheda monta  il pc
<frantoshiba> non saprei identificarla.Mi scuso, non ho esperienza con i terminali
<jester-> frantoshiba: apri un terminale
<frantoshiba> cosa scrivo?
<jester-> frantoshiba: lspci | grep -i network
<frantoshiba> 06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<jester-> krabador: è una di quelle a cui serve il driver proprietario?
<jester-> frantoshiba: secondo me con la 14.10 e ancora meglio con la 15.04 se è problema di driver si risolve prova magari una live che krabador pare sia in pausa pranz
<krabador> si, la PRO/Wireless 2200BG è un po' ostica, prova in live le ultime versioni
<frantoshiba> come dovrei provare in live? non ho passato con Linux, mi scuso nuovamente
<krabador> frantoshiba, molto semplicemente scarichi una iso dell'ultima versione, 32 o 64 bit in base all'architettura, fai un supporto di installazione
<krabador> fai partire con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare2
<frantoshiba> io ho un cd della versione precendente, della 12.02 xubuntu. Potrei provare a inserire il cd e vedere se con la prova parte la connessione wireless?
<krabador> frantoshiba, si deve andare avanti
<krabador> non indietro
<ProfOak> Ciao! Sto cercando di stampare un documento in .odt con la mia Epson Stylus SX210, ma invece di stampare il documento stampa numeri e simboli a caso, e continua finché non spengo la stampante. Come posso risolvere?
<frantoshiba> tra qualche minuto di saprò dire della live, pazientate :)
<krabador> frantoshiba, vai tranquilllo
<frantoshiba> il download è completo, aperto gestore di archivi, cosa seleziono per far partire il boot?
<krabador> frantoshiba, devi creare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> !iso | frantoshiba
<ubot-it> frantoshiba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | frantoshiba
<ubot-it> frantoshiba: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> consultando questa documentazione
<Guest17551> cerco qualcuno che mi aiuti a istallare ubuntu
<krabador> Guest17551, a che punto sei?
<Guest17551> praticamente ho un portatile vecchio al quale non funziona lo schermo, e glie ne ho messo uno a parte, il pc non mi si riavvia più con il windows e volevo formattarlo usando ubuntu, ma nonostante ho preparato la penna usb e programmato il bios sembra non parta nulla,
<Guest17551> tra l'altro lo schermo collegato resta nero e a volte perde il segnale
<Guest17551> io non ho mai fatto di questi lavori...
<krabador> Guest17551, ubuntu non è una sorta di ultima spiaggia per hardware da buttare
<Guest17551> no, infatti volevo istallare ubuntu
<krabador> nelle versioni degli ultimi 2 anni , è stato tagliato man mano abbastanza supporto per hardware troppo vecchio
<Guest17551> non riesco a datarlo, ma è un pentium 4 hp pavillon
<krabador> ubuntu main version, ha un ambiente grafico proporzionale ad hardware abbastanza recente, e con un buon quantitativo di ram
<krabador> Guest17551, 15 anni
<Guest17551> quindi mi dici che non posso farci nulla, giusto?
<krabador> ti dico che non ci si accanisce con hardware che ha tirato le cuoia
<Guest17551> sfioro l'accanimento terapeutico?
<Guest17551> ;)
<krabador> il boot da usb in macchine troppo vecchie te lo puoi praticamente scordare
<krabador> se non ti è partito il lettore cd/dvd,puoi provare lubuntu
<krabador> la derivata ufficiale piu' leggera disponibile
<Guest17551> ok faccio una prova
<krabador> !iso | Guest17551
<ubot-it> Guest17551: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest17551> no, in realtà non avevo un cd disponibile e ho procato con la usb
<frantoshiba> Salve, stamane ho installato la 14.04 xubuntu su un portatile. Non disponevo di wireless, così non ho usato connessione. Ora non accetta la password del wifi, anche essendo giusta
<krabador> frantoshiba, hai fatto il supporto di installazione di 15.04?
<frantoshiba> come devo procedere? La stessa cosa in live, aiutoo :(
<frantoshiba> sii, niente nemmeno lì
<krabador> frantoshiba, hai un cavo lan ?
<frantoshiba> ethernet?
<krabador> si
<frantoshiba> sono connesso con quello
<krabador> e sei connesso qui dalla live?
<frantoshiba> no, dalla 14.04. ho tolto il cd della live
<krabador> frantoshiba, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<frantoshiba> ok, incollo qui?
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> frantoshiba, tutti i link prodotti dai comandi
<krabador> incollali qui
<frantoshiba> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<frantoshiba> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<frantoshiba> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<frantoshiba> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<frantoshiba> Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:
<frantoshiba>   libpostproc52
<frantoshiba> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo.
<frantoshiba> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<krabador> frantoshiba, i link
<krabador> non tutto quello che è apparso
<frantoshiba> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<frantoshiba> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<frantoshiba> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<frantoshiba> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<frantoshiba> Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:
<frantoshiba>   libpostproc52
<frantoshiba> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo.
<frantoshiba> si, arrivano
<frantoshiba> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<frantoshiba> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<frantoshiba> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<frantoshiba> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<frantoshiba> Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:
<frantoshiba>   libpostproc52
<frantoshiba> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo.
<frantoshiba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11815315/
<frantoshiba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11815317/
<frantoshiba> dice anche no wireless extensions
<frantoshiba> nessuno sa dirmi come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> frantoshiba, quella scheda wifi per quanto ne so io dovrebbe funzionare outbox con ubuntu
<frantoshiba> outbox? what's outbox?
<Carlin0> a scatola chiusa
<Carlin0> dovrebbe funzionare appena installato senza smanettare
<Carlin0> 'dovrebbe'
<frantoshiba> quindi senza fare tutto questo macello? Uffa a me non va :'(
<frantoshiba> l'unica cosa ho installato la 12.02, mi diceva che c'era una nuova versione, l'ho installata! computer appena formattato, senza nessun programma, il terminale nemmeno aperto.. forse una volta per libreoffice
<Carlin0> frantoshiba, ma aspetta qualcuno più esperto di me , è probabile che io mi sbagli
<frantoshiba> mi consigli lubuntu? magari non è supportata da questi nuovi aggiornamenti di xubuntu?
<frantoshiba> il computer non è chissà cosa, un centrino con 1,qualcosa gb di ram.. ma con xubuntu mi piaceva, tanto serviva per office e qualche ricerca veloce, ma con il wifi
<Carlin0> frantoshiba, ubuntu , xubunut o  lubuntu cambia solo la grafica , il motore è il medesimo
<frantoshiba> anche perchè con le versioni precedenti andava tutto bene
<Delfino1983> frantoshiba usa windows :D
<frantoshiba> e chi me lo dà un cd di win? ahaha
<Delfino1983> ahahahahaha
<Delfino1983> comprati un pc cn windows
<Delfino1983> e fai prima :D
<Carlin0> !chat | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Delfino1983> Carlin0 stavo dando un consiglio
<Delfino1983> non il support
<Carlin0> appunto
<Delfino1983> frantoshiba io ti consiglio windows 10 io sto testando le versione e devo dire che migliora build dopo build
<andrapos> quale ubuntu o derivata su netbook aspire one Atom 1,6ghz ram 1,5 gb? Grazie
<frantoshiba> la cosa è per avere due computer, uno da lavoro pesante, l'altro per la riorganizzazione di presentazioni, da portare con il proiettore. Uso il fisso per lavoro, ma capita spesso che serva il wifi anche per vedere una cosa su internet all'ultimo secondo, come faccio così?
<Carlin0> andrapos, lubuntu
<frantoshiba> no, linux non lo tolgo (Y) va che è una bomba.. Con un INTEL CENTRINO (nemmeno il duo) e 1 GB di ram
<andrapos> quale lubuntu l'ultimo'
<andrapos> ?
<Delfino1983> frantoshiba nn mettere mai solo ubuntu tieni anche windows montato xche puo essere sempre uitile
<Carlin0> andrapos, 15.04 o 14.04
<frantoshiba> sul fisso ci sono entrambi :)
<Delfino1983> anche sul notebook
<frantoshiba> con 1 gb di ram nemmeno il millennium apre :D
<Delfino1983> io ora sto aggiornando
<Delfino1983> la mia macchina windows 10
<andrapos> ringraziandovi del consiglio vi chiedo pure su un notebook aspire core 2 duo 1,6 ghz con 3 gb di ram quale versione di ubuntu o dervata?
<andrapos> derivata
<Delfino1983> andrapos windows 10
<Carlin0> !chat | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frantoshiba> xubuntu, per me la migliore come grafica e se passi da win non ti trovi male!
<Carlin0> andrapos, lubuntu o xubuntu sul core suo
<Delfino1983> Resto del Carlin0 ho capito
<andrapos> ciò che mi interessa è utilizzare linux con un sistewma veloce prestante e, ovviamente rivvo di applicazioni
<Delfino1983> !Ubot-it ciao
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Ubot-it ciao'
<Delfino1983> !ubot-it lavora
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubot-it lavora'
<frantoshiba> il mio xubuntu lavora con un centrino (ormai passato anche dai processori dell'i-Phone) e 1gb di ram.. MA LAVORA! Non bloccarsi con presentazioni di 50-60pagine è il suo scopo su questo pc. Sul fisso ho win7 con ubuntu15
<frantoshiba> se solo riuscissi a farlo andare con il wifi, tutto sarebbe più normale :')
<Delfino1983> io sto anche testando in virtuale ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> frantoshiba, devi beccare akis o krabador loro sono esperti in ste cose
<frantoshiba> vedi i requisiti consigliati comunque, delucidano bene.. poi se è di poco la differenza hardware richiesta, vai con la grafica che ti piace di più
<Delfino1983> windows 10 top
<Delfino1983> cmq
<luigi48> Buongiorno
<luigi48> Vorrei installare ubuntu 14.10 in dual boot con windows 7 home sun un PC Pakard Bell 64 bit - 2,2 ghx - RAM 2 gb - HD 300 gb. Ho fatto il CD di installazione di Ubuntu 14.10
<luigi48> Ho provato ad installare ubuntu, ma non è stato possibile perchè le 4 ripartizioni primarie erano già occupate da windows 7:  la prima contiene il files di ripristino, la seconda i files di sistema , la terza C da 140 gb contiene i dati di windows e la quarta D è attualmente vuota ed è di 140 gb
<luigi48> Ho letto la guida di ubuntu per l'nstallazione ma non ho trovato la soluzione. Ho capito che è necessario modificare le partizioni e sopprimere una partizione primaria, creare lo spazio per una estesa dentro cui crearne altre logiche per Ubuntu.
<luigi48> Le due soluzioni possibili che vedo sono le seguenti :
<luigi48> 1- eliminare da windows - gestione disco la partizione D
<luigi48> 2- creare in windows lo spazio libero in C di circa 100 gb
<luigi48> salve vorrei una manoi per installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7
<krabador> luigi48, carica il supporto di installazione, in sessione live, connetti il pc con un cavo lan e torna qui dentro da li
<luigi48> non sono in grado di farlo
<krabador> allora, in caso di problemi nel seguire istruzioni, rendi drasticamente difficile l'aiuto
<krabador> !usbwin | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<luigi48> ho già fatto il cd  el'ho lanciato ma l'installazione fallisce perchè le 4 partizioni primarie sono occupate da weindows
<krabador> luigi48, carica la sessione live
<krabador> "prova ubuntu senza installarlo "
<krabador> dal menu che appare al caricamento del supporto,in boot
<krabador> attacca un cavo lan
<luigi48> Ho letto la guida ed ho capito che è necessario eliminare una partizione primaria l'ho già fatto
<krabador> luigi48, senti
<krabador> se non entri qui da sessione live, e non mandi uno screenshot di gparted, è inutile continuare a parlare
<luigi48> OK se devo entrare da ubuntu devo chiudere windows in cui sono ora
<luigi48> entro da ubuntu e provo a ricollegarmi
<falcoman> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<falcoman> non riesco ad aggiornare ed installare programmi
<falcoman> su ubuntu
<jester-> quale
<jester-> falcoman: quale ubuntu
<falcoman> aspe vedo non ricordo se 14.10 o 14.04
<falcoman> allora 14,04
<jester-> apri un terminale
<falcoman> ok
<jester-> sudo apt-get update  e metti l'output nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<falcoman> sembra che abbia fatto qualcosa
<jester-> falcoman: metti nel paste bin come indicato da ubot-it
<falcoman> ok
<falcoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11815887/
<Carlin0> ma hai la 14.04 o la 13.04 ?
<falcoman> 14.04
<Carlin0> i tuoi repo dicono un altra cosa
<jester-> falcoman: hai il cdrom abilitato  e un sources.lis mal taroccato
<falcoman> avevo la 13 e poi l'ho aggiornata
<jester-> falcoman: aggiornando non lascia repo vecchi
<falcoman> ops che significa?
<jester-> !sourcerslist | falcoman
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sourcerslist'
<jester-> signfica che hai fatto casino col file, segui la guida
<falcoman> quale
<jester-> !sourcerlist | falcoman
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sourcerlist'
<falcoman> dove la trovo?
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<falcoman> ok grazie provo
<falcoman> poi  vi faccio sapere
<luigi48> salve sono in ubuntu e vorrei installarlo in dual boot con windws 7
<jester-> !installazione | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> luigi48: ma se sei in ubuntu non è gia installato?
<luigi48> ho già letto la guida ed ho capito che con le 4 partizioni primarie sono già occupatte da windws
<luigi48> sono entrato con ilcd di installazione
<jester-> luigi48: apri gparted fai uno screenshot e postalo
<jester-> !imagebi | luigi48
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagebi'
<jester-> !imagebin | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imgur.com/ | http://postimage.org/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luigi48> l'ho fatto ed è salvato nelle immagini come faccio a trsferirlo qui
<jester-> !imagebin | luigi48
<luigi48> l'ho fatto
<luigi48> La vedi?
<jester-> luigi48: se non incolli qui il link alla pagina come casso lo veedo
<falcoman> non ho capito molto
<falcoman> come fare a cambambiare la mia source.list
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/elJRnGX spero sia questo
<luigi48> la vedi ?
<jester-> luigi48: winzoz ti funza?
<luigi48> Non so cosa sia
<jester-> luigi48: = windows
<luigi48> si certo
<luigi48> ma ora sono su ubuntu
<jester-> luigi48: hai pacioccato qualcosa visto che sda3 è filesystem sconosciuto?
<luigi48> avevo ridotto sda 4 e creato uno spazio libero ma l'ho riportato a lla situazione precedente perchè ho cpito che non era possibile installare ubuntu comunque
<luigi48> sono uscita da windows e sono entrato in ubuntu, spero che windows funzioni ancora
<luigi48> Devo vedere se windows funziona ?
<luigi48> Esco ?
<luigi48> Esco
<luigi48> ho controllato windows 7 funziona bene, ho riguardato le partizioni di windows dal pannello di controllo sono integre
<jester-> luigi48: installa su sda3 allora
<jester-> non mi prendo responsabiltà comunque
<luigi48> ma devo eliminare sda4 , E' vuoto ?
<jester-> luigi48: non puoi essere vuoto
<jester-> c'è winzoz li dentro
<luigi48> sda4 è vuoto
<jester-> a meno che confonde la ripristino sda1 co sistema normale
<luigi48> no windows è in sda3
<jester-> luigi48: sda3 dice scoosciuto
<jester-> sconosciuto
<jester-> non puo esserci winzoz
<luigi48> sda3 è C?
<jester-> winz sta su ntfs
<jester-> luigi48: winz indica diversamente, C. è sempre la partizione dove sta lui indopendentemente da dove sta la partizione sul disco
<luigi48> sda3 corrisponde a C e sda4 a D ?
<jester-> luigi48: non c'è un confronto logico
<jester-> linux nomina a seconda della posizione sul disco winz no
<jester-> luigi48: è anche strano che per primo non ci sia la partizione di boot
<jester-> sta in sda2
<luigi48> Come si procede? bisognerà eliminare una partizione primaria e quale?
<pointertonullval> Have a good weekend guys, see you Monday
<jester-> sa di pacioccamenti maldestri
<jester-> pointertonullval: vaias con dios
<luigi48> se potessi ti inviere  l'immagine del partizionamento di windws
<jester-> luigi48:  non significa niente
<jester-> luigi48: comunque puoi farlo come in linux usando imagebin
<luigi48> che mi pare sia perfettamente uguale a come l'ho visto
<jester-> luigi48: se sei sicuro che vada eliminata sda4 fallo ma non dare poi la colpa a noi se ti segi winz
<luigi48> però gparted dice che sda4 ha 119 gb utilizzati che corrisponderebbero al   C
<jester-> luigi48: eh winzoz è
<jester-> 119 gb
<luigi48> utilizzati
<luigi48> puoi vederlo dall'immagine
<jester-> luigi48: dovresti trovare lo stesso spazio occupato verificando in winz
<luigi48> vado a verificare ?
<jester-> luigi48: sda3 non c'è nulla
<jester-> hai taroccato male
<luigi48> Il D di window è vuoto
<jester-> eddai con c e d
<luigi48> si ma devo identificare la partizione da eliminare , mi pare
<jester-> luigi48:non devi eliminare nulla. installi manuale su sda3
<jester-> e senza swap
<luigi48> partiamo ?
<jester-> usare come ext4, formattare, montare come /
<luigi48> come dovrei procedere
<jester-> e non hai la swap
<jester-> quanta ram hai
<luigi48> 2 gb
<jester-> senza swap sarà un po rinco
<luigi48> La swap ha bisogno di una partizione primaria ?
<jester-> frega no se promaria o logica
<jester-> nemmeno per / frega se primaria o logica
<jester-> luigi48: non hai opzione installa accanto?
<jester-> o secondo me fai danni
<luigi48> Scusa mi pareva di aver capito che non si poteva installare ubuntu senza eliminare una primaria
<jester-> luigi48: se le primarie sono 4 bisogna eliminarne una per ricavare una estesa e farci le logiche dentro
<luigi48> allora bisogna stabilire quale fra sda3 e sda4 è da eliminare
<jester-> luigi48: comunque non essendo sicuri se winz sia in sda3 o sda4 non mi azzarderei a fare un cazzo, esci dall'installer apri il file manager e constrolla che cazzo c'è in sda3 3 4
<jester-> e non guardi dentro alle partizioni come fai a sapere
<luigi48> da ubuntu si puo? u devo andare in windows?
<jester-> luigi48:dalla live devi fare
<jester-> guarda cosa c'è dentro a sda3 e 4
<luigi48> cosa vuol dire dalla live, non conosco ubuntu, come  posso vedere le partizioni
<jester-> luigi48: ubuntu che stai usando da dvd o usb è  la live
<jester-> luigi48: sci dall'installazione e aprei nautilus, la cartella home
<luigi48> DVD
<luigi48> nautilus?
<jester-> il file manager
<jester-> luigi48: che tipo di ubuntu è
<jester-> barra laterale ?
<luigi48> verticale sinistra
<jester-> hai una cartella nella barra
<jester-> clicca
<luigi48> c'è una cartella files - computer, ma compaiono un sacco di cartelle ma nessun sda3 o sda4
<jester-> luigi48: dovresti vedere le partizioni a sinistra
<jester-> tipo partizione da 141439 gb
<jester-> mb
<luigi48> le ho passate tutte ma non  c'è
<jester-> non c'è cosa
<luigi48> lo sda 3 o sda4
<jester-> sono li per forza basta cliccarci sopra
<jester-> luigi48: su quale hai trovato winz
<luigi48> nella cartella files trovo un elenco in cui compare computer , clicco e si aprono 20 cartelle , ma nessuna mi indica la partizione
<jester-> luigi48: a sinsitra c'è disco floppy computer e altre partizioni, o no
<luigi48> no
<jester-> cimputer è la / della live
<jester-> luigi48: posta foto
<jester-> 1imagebin
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imgur.com/ | http://postimage.org/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<falcoman> ho risolto
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/7F0zDCx
<falcoman> con questa guida in inglese
<falcoman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/492897/software-updater-is-not-starting-in-ubuntu-14-04
<jester-> luigi48: la vedi icona cartella nella barra prima di quella firefox
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/YjeBljy
<jester-> luigi48: click su data
<luigi48> certo l'ho aperta e vedo un lista fra cui computer, ti invio la foto delle cartelle che appaiono
<jester-> del disco vede solo una partizione
<luigi48> la cartella root non permette di entrare
<jester-> luigi48: centra no la rott
<jester-> luigi48: ti hi a detto di cliccare su DATA sopra a COmputer
<luigi48> Data:  non permette di entrare
<luigi48> Unable to access “DATA”
<jester-> luigi48: apri terminale
<luigi48> dov'è terminale
<ProfOak> ctrl+alt+t
<jester-> luigi48: clicca la prima icona un alto sulla barra poi nella dash srivi term
<luigi48> ok compare  ubuntu s ed attende un comando
<jester-> luigi48: sudo fdisk -l  batti enter e richiesta pass e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> dopo fdisk è una l (elle minuscola)?
<krabador> luigi48, se copi ed incolli non ti poni il problema
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/nii9ZHq
<Problemone> Salve gentili utenti, durante un aggiornamento di ubuntu, ho subito un blackout della rete elettrica ed ora ubuntu 14.04 lts non si avvia più. Come posso ripristinare tutto incluso impostazioni e programmi che avevo prima?
<luigi48> ti ho inviato l'immagine, si vede la ripartizione ma non quale contiene dati e windows
<luigi48> jester ci sei ancora ?
<falcoman> grazie e ciao
<jester-> luigi48: parted
<jester-> luigi48: parted  -l
<krabador> !grub | Problemone
<ubot-it> Problemone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> luigi48: sudo parted -l
<krabador> Problemone, prova per prima cosa a seguire la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> nel caso non risolva, torna
<Problemone> grazie delle dritte
<Problemone> preciso che però ho già 3 sistemi operativi installati incluso ubuntu
<Problemone> spero non sia più complicato
<krabador> che bootloader c'è, per caricare "3 sistemi operativi" ?
<luigi48> non si capisce ancora quale contiene windows e dati . ecco l'immagine http://imgur.com/RFSCfOi
<krabador> luigi48, sudo gparted
<krabador> sempre immagine
<krabador> !image | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luigi48> jester te l'ho inviata
<Problemone> Krabador la schermata viola di bootloader mi indica "GNU GRUB versione 2.02beta2-9
<jester-> luigi48: visto è dura capire dove cazzo sta woinz
<krabador> Problemone, e funziona tranquillamente , all'accensione del pc?
<jester-> luigi48: fai come ha detto krabador adesso
<Problemone> beh il bootloader funziona ma il sistema operativo non si avvia... riesco ad avviare gli altri OS tranne ubuntu...
<krabador> ti ho chiesto solo del bootloader
<Problemone> se funziona il bootloader?
<krabador> Problemone, allora, attacca il pc ad un cavo lan, seleziona dal bootloader "opzioni avanzate"
<krabador> per ubuntu
<Problemone> fatto
<krabador> Problemone, scegli Modalità di ripristino
<krabador> Problemone, aspetta
<krabador> Problemone, quanti kernel in lista hai?
<Problemone> tanti
<krabador> seleziona il penultimo , non in ripristino
<krabador> vedi se parte
<Problemone> ubuntu con linux 3.8.0-31-generic?
<Problemone> quello è il penultimo
<luigi48> krabador sono luigi 48, jaster mi ha lasciato, ma non ho risolto il problema di identificare dove si trova windows se in sda3 o sda4 puoi darmi un suggerimento
<krabador> luigi48, abbi pazienza, ma 'sta schermata di gparted arriva o no?
<krabador> Problemone, hai 12.04 ?
<jester-> [18:56:13] <krabador> luigi48, sudo gparted
<Problemone> la versione di ubuntu che ho è la 14.04 LTS
<krabador> Problemone, 14.04 partiva con 3.13
<krabador> non puoi avere 3.8 come "penultimo kernel"
<Problemone> non ci sto capendo nulla Krabador, non ho molte competenze informatiche...
<krabador> Problemone, indicare quale versione di ubuntu si sta usando non ne richiede molte
<krabador> Problemone, nel bootloader, in opzioni avanzate per ubuntu, hai una lista di kernel , puoi elencarmene 3 dal primo in alto ?
<luigi48> krabador https://imgur.com/pljD8p8 eccola
<krabador> luigi48, ok, puoi cancellare sda4, creare una partizione estesa, e creare al suo interno partizione per ubuntu e partizione swap
<krabador> luigi48,  quanta ram hai in questo pc ?
<Problemone> allora vedo prima 3.13.0-29-generic... il secondo tale e quale ma recovery mode, il terzo 3.13.0-27-generic
<luigi48> 2 gb
<luigi48> creo una partizione logica di 100 gb
<krabador> Problemone, seleziona questo 3.13.0-27-generic , non recovery
<luigi48> scusa partizione estesa?
<krabador> Problemone, vedi cosa fa
<Problemone> wow si è avviato
<luigi48> kabrador , la sequenza sarebbe 1 partizione estesa, 2 swap partizione logica 4 gb 3 partizione logica per la mount
<krabador> luigi48, la partizione estesa deve prendere tutta l'area che sgombri cancellando sda4
<krabador> all'interno si possono creare partizioni
<krabador> una deve essere quella per ubuntu , l'altra la swap. Swap di 2gb
<Problemone> Krabador ora si è avviato ubuntu... ma non va internet, sugli altri computer di casa ho ip statico... come faccio ad impostarne uno qui su ubuntu?
<krabador> Problemone, network manager
<Problemone> sarebbe?
<krabador> in alto a destra, hai il task
<krabador> Problemone, ma l'hai mai usato ubuntu?
<Problemone> si ma non ci ho mai capito granchè krabador
<krabador> ah, quindi non l'hai mai usato.
<Problemone> in alto a destra trovo due frecce... devo cliccare là?
<Problemone> mi dice modifica connessioni informazioni connessione eccetera
<krabador> Problemone, se hai 2 frecce , stai a posto cosi'
<krabador> Problemone, apri terminale
<krabador> Problemone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Problemone, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Problemone> mi da impossibile
<Problemone> errori vari
<krabador> Problemone, fa il pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebin | Problemone
<ubot-it> Problemone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> kabrador , ho eliminato sd4 e creato lo spazio libero di 150 gb, quando clicco + e creo la nuova partizione non mi propone estesa ma logica con file systen ext4 e punto mount /, ma non mi permette più di creare la partizione logica per la swap
<jester-> luigi48: devi scalare 2 gb dalla dimensione che se non hai piu spazio la gallina non fa le uova
<Deindre> guarda chi si vede! jester- !
<jester-> va va la Deindre come va
<Problemone> Krabador, scusami, che ci devo fare con pastebin? come funziona?
<luigi48> giusto ! Ma devo farlo prima di creare la lartizione logica
<krabador> Problemone, quello che dice la voce ubot
<jester-> luigi48: hai creato la estesa
<krabador> jester-, dice che gli fa selezionare solo logica
<jester-> luigi48: quindi devi creare le due logiche
<Problemone> ok ho incollato il testo del terminale... adesso ho cliccato "paste" ed ora che faccio?
<jester-> luigi48: dalla prima logica devi sclare 2 giga per poi fare la swap
<luigi48> Jester ho creato lo spazio libero di 150 gb eliminando la sda4
<jester-> luigi48: una estesa
<krabador> il che vuol dire, per praticità che la swap puoi farla prima,e spostarla completamente in fondo
<jester-> luigi48: dentro ci fai due logiche
<luigi48> come si fa a creare la estesa, mi propone solo logica
<jester-> spazio disponibile meno 2 giga
<jester-> luigi48: se non hai una estesa non propone la logica
<luigi48> eè scritto spazio libero
<jester-> luigi48: hai segato sda4
<jester-> luigi48: quindi nuova-->estesa
<jester-> quindi nuova fai una partizione logica
<jester-> spazio disponibile meno 2 giga
<luigi48> meno 4 gb, meglio?
<jester-> luigi48: se hai due di ram 2 gb bastano
<Problemone> Krabador ci sei? cosa ci faccio col testo del terminale che ho incollato su pastebin? faccio download as text?
<Problemone> mi dice poi che devo creare un account
<filo1234> Problemone: incolla il link qui
<krabador> Problemone, nessun account, clicca paste
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link
<Problemone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816531/
<luigi48> non sono riuscito a trovare la scelta per fare la estesa, Mi propone solo logica. ho provato a lasciare 4 gb di spazio libero ma non mi permette di fare altre partizioni per la swap
<jester-> -it ancora a mignotte
<krabador> gia
<krabador> Problemone, software-properties-gtk
<jester-> luigi48: non puoi fare una estesa se non c'è una logica
<jester-> luigi48: fa vedere l'immagine di gparted
<americanoitalian> C'è QUALCUNO IN LINEA???
<filo1234> !qualcuno | americanoitalian
<ubot-it> americanoitalian: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luigi48> ho creato una logica da 145 gb con file systen ext4 e punto mount /
<luigi48> OK faccio
<krabador> Problemone, seleziona "altro" nel menu a tendina "scaricare da"
<americanoitalian> QUALCUNO POU AIUTARMI? HO BISOGNO DI UN CONSIGLIO
<krabador> americanoitalian, togli il caps
<americanoitalian> qualcu
<krabador> Problemone, seleziona il server italiano con garr
<jester-> !qualcuno \ americanoitalian
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !qualcuno | americanoitalian
<ubot-it> americanoitalian: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Problemone> si Krabador ho scelto, poi?
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> Problemone, torna poi in terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Problemone, e fai un pastebin
<americanoitalian> io su windows uso connectyfy ora ho installato ubuntu e vorrei ricreare come facevo con widonws un hot spot virtuale ma ho letto su internet è una procedura troppo complessa
<krabador> Problemone, come hai appena fatto
<americanoitalian> grazie in anticipo per l'eventuale aiuto
<americanoitalian> io su windows uso connectyfy ora ho installato ubuntu e vorrei ricreare come facevo con widonws un hot spot virtuale ma ho letto su internet è una procedura troppo complessa
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/fzKLgu8 e dopo la creazione  http://imgur.com/kwTedeL
<Problemone> Krabador clicco su chiudi ma mi dice "le informazioni sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate" poi più in basso dice "per continuare è necessaria una connessione a internet funzionante"
<filo1234> americanoitalian: sulla dash cerca "rete" da li selezioni la tua connessione wifi e sotto hai un piulsante "usa come hotspot"
<krabador> Problemone, hai un cavo lan ?
<Nick90> salve ho un problema con l'interfaccia lan
<americanoitalian> si ho provato diverse volte a farlo ma i dispositivi mobili non mi vedono la connessione ma solo i pc
<Nick90> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> Nick90, descrivi il problema
<Problemone> cavo ethernet
<americanoitalian> kabrodro ti riferisci a me?
<Problemone> adesso clicco su ricarica o chiudi? Krabador
<luigi48> Jester hai visto ?
<krabador> Problemone, ricarica
<Problemone> ok si è chiuso
<Problemone> adesso sudo apt-get update?
<krabador> si, da terminale
<krabador> luigi48, esci da li
<krabador> ricarica gparted
<krabador> e fa tutto da li dentro
<luigi48> gparted dove lotrovo
<Nick90> non mi riconosce la connessione via cavo
<jester-> luigi48: stai facendo dall'installer
<krabador> luigi48, ne hai fatto prima un'immagine, ce la fai  a ricordare?
<luigi48> si
<jester-> dovresti usare gparted
<luigi48> si dall'installer
<krabador> luigi48, è con gparted che si fanno queste operazioni, l'installer fa diverse cose ma non tutte
<krabador> luigi48, esci
<krabador> luigi48, dalla procedura di installazione
<krabador> luigi48, apri terminale
<krabador> luigi48, sudo gparted
<krabador> luigi48, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<filo1234> americanoitalian: l'hai configurata?
<Problemone> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816613/
<krabador> Problemone, ping -c 3 www.google.com
<Nick90> ho un problema con la connessione via cavo
<Problemone> mi dice "ping: unknown host www.google.com" Krabador
<krabador> Nick90, sei qui con il pc in questione, connesso in wireless?
<Nick90> si
<americanoitalian> filo1234 i dispositivi mobili non me la vedono
<krabador> Nick90, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<americanoitalian> ma solo i pc
<filo1234> americanoitalian: si ma come l'hai configurato l'hotspot?
<krabador> Nick90, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<filo1234> gli hai dato un ESSID ecc....?
<americanoitalian> ho visto un video su youtube
<americanoitalian> sisi
<krabador> ah, beg, perfetto
<americanoitalian> ho dato tutto
<krabador> un bel video su youtube
<filo1234> ad-hoc?
<americanoitalian> sisi me la vedo solo adhoc
<americanoitalian> vede*
<Nick90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816635/
<filo1234> americanoitalian: nella configurazione della rete su network-manager, in ipv4 hai condiviso la connessione?
<americanoitalian> filo1234 praticamente io mi connetto a una linea wifi tramite il mio pc con windows ricreavo un repeater grazie a un altra scheda wifi
<filo1234> si ti ho capito
<americanoitalian> sisi
<krabador> Problemone, ping -c 3 google.com
<luigi48> OK sono in gparted ed ho fatto: 1 eliminato sd4 , 2 creato estesa corrispondente ai gb, 3 ho fatto una partizione logica con file system ext4 , 4 ho creato la logica per la swap, non sono riuscito a trovare il punto di mount,
<krabador> non lo devi trovare li infatti
<krabador> lo devi specificare in installazione del sistema
<krabador> fa un'immagine di quello che hai fatto,per sicurezza
<filo1234> americanoitalian: metti su pastebin il risultato di sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<filo1234> americanoitalian: metti su pastebin il risultato di sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/NOMEHOTSPOT
<Problemone> mi dice "ping: unknown host google.com" Krabador
<filo1234> !paste | americanoitalian
<ubot-it> americanoitalian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Problemone, ifconfig
<krabador> pastebin
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/vhiJbMv
<Problemone> non trova il comando Krabador
<Problemone> me ne consiglia altri
<krabador> luigi48, come mai hai fatto una swap di 3,91gb ?+
<Problemone> ipconfig da pacchetto net.tools (main)... tpconfig da pacchetto tpconfig (universe)... iwconfig da pacchetto wireless-tools (main)
<filo1234> ifconfig
<filo1234> non ipconfig
<luigi48> ma la guida mi pare che dicesse il doppio della ram
<Problemone> ah scusami ecco
<luigi48> jester mi indicava 2 gb
<filo1234> luigi48: se < di 2GB
<krabador> luigi48, ti abbiamo entrambi indicato 2 gb
<luigi48> allora la riduco a 2 gb , ma come si da il comando di eseguire la partizione?
<Apple> Usi Virtual Box?
<krabador> Apple, ?
<Problemone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816689/
<krabador> luigi48, tasto destro  "ridimensiona/sposta"
<krabador> e lo fai per entrambe le partizioni
<krabador> alla fine puoi fare come ti pare. nel momento in ti trovi quelle partizioni, puoi chiudere gparted, far partire la procedura di installazione
<Guest53043> Scusatemi... Ma con la nuova versione di Linux... PArte virtual box?
<krabador> luigi48, nel momento in cui devi specificare dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> e selezioni a mano la partizione che hai creato
<krabador> !virtualbox | Guest53043
<ubot-it> Guest53043: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Guest53043> Ok Grazie mille...
<krabador> luigi48, clicchi in basso a sinistra su change, selezioni file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> punto di mount "/"
<krabador> e vai avanti
<luigi48> kabrador ma basta cosi , non devo dare un comado come esegui
<krabador> luigi48, se esci senza applicare le modifiche, gparted te lo segnala
<krabador> all'uscita,
<krabador> quindi
<krabador> devi cliccare sulla v verde
<krabador> luigi48, ti serve una mano per cliccare sulla v verde?
<krabador> Problemone, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> Problemone, pastebin
<Problemone> ci mancava solo che la penna usb fosse danneggiata... Krabador per favore aspetta qualche minuto che correggo...
<Problemone> sto salvando là le righe del terminale per copiarle su questo pc... qualche attimo di attesa
<krabador> Problemone, il pc è connesso alla lan
<krabador> correttamente
<krabador> se apri il browser, non naviga?
<Problemone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816777/
<Problemone> no Krabador
<krabador> Problemone, Impostazioni di sistema → Internet e rete → Connessioni di rete.
<Nick90> krabador: ho un problema con la connessione via cavo
<Problemone> hai letto il paste Krabador?
<krabador> Problemone, sei andato nelle impostazioni di rete? sveglia.
<Problemone> si krabador, io ti ho inviato anche il paste che avevi chiesto!
<krabador> Problemone, te l'ho scritto dopo il pastebin
<krabador> ma non hai dato segni di vita
<Problemone> ah sei stato piuttosto veloce! sono in impostazioni rete adesso, come hai detto... che faccio?
<krabador> Problemone, hai detto di avere una rete tutta tua, statica, blah blah blah
<krabador> controlla che sia settata come si deve, con l'indirizzo che ti serve, eccetera
<krabador> Problemone, al di la di ubuntu, hai settato tu la rete che stai usando?
<krabador> Nick90, sudo modprobe r8169
<krabador> Nick90, dmesg
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Problemone
<ubot-it> Problemone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Problemone> si ho vari pc e dispositivi sulla rete settati tutti con ip statico
<krabador> Problemone, il pc con ubuntu è connesso alla lan , ma sembra non navigare, setta la rete in base alle tue impostazioni
<krabador> potresti aver bisogno di indicare i dns a mano
<Nick90> krabador: ti sto amando
<krabador> Nick90, sta funzionando?
<Problemone> ah i dns non ci sono in effetti
<krabador> Problemone, se con le impostazioni giuste non naviga, metti i dns a manop
<krabador> sconnetti e riconnetti
<krabador> e vedi
<Problemone> quali sono i dns che devo inserire?
<krabador> Problemone, quelli della tua compagnia
<krabador> Problemone, che compagnia hai?
<Problemone> ah quelli che ho sugli altri pc quindi
<krabador> puoi inserire anche 208.67.222.222   208.67.220.220  opendns
<Problemone> basta un solo dns?
<Nick90> me lo rilev ma non riesco a navigare
<krabador> Problemone, potresti rivolgerti all'amministratore di rete della rete che stai usando
<Nick90> *rileva
<krabador> Nick90, ifconfig
<krabador> Nick90, pastebin
<Problemone> provo ad inserire solo "208.67.222.222" ...ok? krabador
<krabador> Problemone, potresti rivolgerti all'amministratore di rete della rete che stai usando
<krabador> Nick90, a cosa ti devi connettere in lan, che tipo di rete?
<Problemone> e va bene krabador ;)
<Problemone> su domini di ricerca non scrivo nulla? krabador
<krabador> Problemone, nel momento in cui la macchina naviga, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nick90> mi devo connettere al modem mi sono espresso male
<krabador> Problemone, se non da errori, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Nick90> via cavo
<krabador> Problemone, e puoi riavviare
<krabador> Nick90, il modem è impostato dhcp ?
<Nick90> si
<Problemone> ok krabador... grazie del supporto!
<krabador> Nick90, ifconfig
<Nick90> fatto
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Nick90
<ubot-it> Nick90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> come segnalato prima
<Nick90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816879/
<krabador> Nick90, stacca il wireless disabilita da network manager la rete cablata, riabilitala, ed usa solo quella, vedi se va
<krabador> Nick90, se va sudo echo "r8169" >> /etc/modules
<krabador> ed al riavvio non dovrebbero esserci piu' problemi
<Problemone> Krabador, potrebbe essere utile dirti che dal browser chrome mi da l'errore: "dns_probe_finished_no_internet" ?
<luigi48> Grazie , sono riuscito a cliccare la v verde. Per il momento tutto OK. Grazie a jester e Kabrador per la compensione e la pazienza.. saluti  luigi48
<Nick90> grazie mille krabador
<ufalc76> ragzzi buona sera, mi serve un aiutino, mi date il nome di un programma free per ubuntu 14.04 per estrarre audio da un video? oppure se nel pacchetto ubunto è gia istallato un programma simile, grazie
<akis24> ufalc76: uno dei tanti curlew ...  winff altro
<krabador> !chat | ufalc76
<ubot-it> ufalc76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-04
<Teoribo> Ho appena installato ubuntu 15 su compaq presario cq60 .... Non mi ha dato errore ma se faccio la login mi ributta al display manager. Se entro da terminare mi fa fare il logon
<Teoribo> Ho provato anche a mettere un ambiente desktop più leggero come Lubuntu ma uguale
<conte81> Ciao a tutti
<conte81> Avete mai installato swat per samba
<cristian_c> !chat | conte81
<ubot-it> conte81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Teoribo> ma nessun mi può dar un dritta per il mio problema ????
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Teoribo
<ubot-it> Teoribo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Teoribo> chiedo scusa
<Carlin0> Teoribo, per caso hai installato con wubi ?
<Teoribo> No l'ho installato da chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> ma su partizione ?
<Carlin0> o hai avviato l'installazione da win ?
<Teoribo> Si ho formattato l'intero disco come da wizard
<Teoribo> installazione completa nn l'ho installato su windows
<Carlin0> Teoribo, suppongo qualcosa sia andato storto ma non saprei aiutarti oltre
<Teoribo> grazie
<Teoribo> Salve relativa alla questione di prima ié un problema di desktop grafico. Con compaq presario cq60 gira solo con lxde  con la versione ubuntu 15.04
<Teoribo> ciao a tutti e grazie
<cpu_regs> ciao a tutti, sto installando skype su lubuntu 15.04 live con >>
<cpu_regs> sudo su -c "apt-get install gdebi"
<NuovaCartella> Salve :) vorrei sapere: quando masterizzo l'iso di ubuntu su dvd (con Nero nel mio caso) devo creare un disco con autorun o senza?
<NuovaCartella> premetto che non intendo avere una versione live e la voglio far partire su ubuntu avviato
<cpu_regs> poi >> cd $HOME/Downloads >>
<cpu_regs> sudo su -c "gdebi skype-ubuntu*4*.deb">> ma ricevo un errore
<cpu_regs> >> gdebi  error, file not found
<f843d0> cpu_regs: quando hai installato gdebi, e` andato tutto a buon fine? Lo trovi in dpkg -l | grep gdebi? Cosa risponde which gdebi?
<cpu_regs> dopo sudo su -c "apt-get install gdebi" mi ha risposto con :  Reading package lists... Done
<cpu_regs> gdebi is already the newest version.
<cpu_regs> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Claudiese> Salve qualcuno può aiutarmi con tcp tunnel?
<cpu_regs> quindi il gdebi su usr/bin$ non va bene?
<NuovaCartella> salve, il mio tostapane si è rotto, me ne consigliate uno nuovo possibilmente con processore quadcore?
<Claudiese> è giusto questo?: tcptunnel \
<Claudiese> --local-port=26985 \
<Claudiese> --remote-port=26985 \
<Claudiese> --remote-host=3x.x.x.x \
<Claudiese> --bind-address=1x.x.x.x \
<Claudiese> --fork \
<Claudiese> --stay-alive
<Claudiese> qualcuno può aiutarmi con tcptunnel?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudiese> possa sapere se questo codice è buono? tcptunnel \
<Claudiese> --local-port=26985 \
<Claudiese> --remote-port=26985 \
<Claudiese> --remote-host=3x.x.x.x \
<Claudiese> --bind-address=1x.x.x.x \
<Claudiese> --fork \
<Claudiese> su tcp tunnel posso sapere se questo codice è buono? http://prntscr.com/7ooj9c
<Claudiese> perchè mi dà questo errore quando lo starto: http://prntscr.com/7oojgz
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Installazione> salve, ho un dvd di ubuntu e vorrei installare il nuovo 15.04 sostituendo il 14.04 facendolo partire da OS avviato. Come procedo?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cpu_regs> ok carlin0 ho scaricato skype x la 12
<cpu_regs> e' in download
<Installazione> Carlin0 sto leggendo la guida... vedo di selezionare l'avvio del cd dal bios, quindi non posso installarlo da OS avviato?
<Carlin0> Installazione, da OS avviato no
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, quando è scaricato dimmelo
<Installazione> Carlin0 ho avviato il dvd dall'OS, mi è uscita una finestra di installazione... quindi è meglio procedere come da guida?
<cpu_regs> si ha finito
<Carlin0> Installazione, si ad un certo momento lui rileva che c'è ubuntu già installato e ti chiede se vuoi aggiornarlo
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, da terminale → cd Scaricati
<Installazione> va bene grazie Carlin0 , ti tengo aggiornato in caso di dubbi
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, ls
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, metti in paste il risultato
<Carlin0> !paste | cpu_regs
<ubot-it> cpu_regs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cpu_regs> skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, uname -a
<cpu_regs> Linux lubuntu 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:01 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cpu_regs> l
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<Installazione> Carlin0, ho 3 sistemi operativi incluso ubuntu, c'è qualche procedimento specifico che devo seguire prima di installare?
<Carlin0> Installazione, se scegli solo di aggiornare non dovresti avere nessun problema
<Installazione> Ok :)
<cpu_regs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11820336/
<Carlin0> se vuoi reinstallare da zero è + complicato
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, sudo apt-get -f install
<Installazione> preferisco aggiornare Carlin0 non ho molte competenze riguardo ubuntu
<cpu_regs> remove?
<Carlin0> fai vedere cpu_regs ... metti in paste
<Installazione> Carlin0 è fermo alla schermata viola di ubuntu con i puntini di caricamento... quanto devo aspettare perchè parta l'installazione?
<cpu_regs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11820351/
<Carlin0> Installazione, non ne ho idea... dipende anche dalle risorse del pc
<Installazione> la spia del dvd non lampeggia... vuol dire che non carica il dvd
<Installazione> ècompletamente spenta non c'è segno di "busy"
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, dagli remove... proviamo un altra strada
<cpu_regs> ok
<Carlin0> Installazione, potrebbe essere la iso rovinata controlla il md5sum
<Carlin0> !md5 | Installazione
<ubot-it> Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Installazione> l'ho già controllata Carlin0, è a posto
<Carlin0> Installazione, puoi provare le opzioni che offre (mi pare) con f6
<Sardsurfer> ciao
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, sudo apt install gdebi
<cpu_regs> prima ha dato qst http://paste.ubuntu.com/11820365/
<cpu_regs> lubuntu@lubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo apt install gdebi
<cpu_regs> Reading package lists... Done
<cpu_regs> Building dependency tree
<cpu_regs> Reading state information... Done
<cpu_regs> gdebi is already the newest version.
<cpu_regs> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cpu_regs> lubuntu@lubuntu:~/Downloads$
<Installazione> adesso è fermo a una schermata nera con righe che dicono cose tipo "killed" e "not tainted"... Carlin0
<Carlin0> Installazione, riavvia e prova le opzioni con f6 , ora non ricordo bene quali siano ma provale
<Installazione> Allora Carlin0 la partizione di ubuntu è "corrotta" dato che ho subito un blackout durante un aggiornamento... quindi a mali estremi, estremi rimedi... formatto la partizione di ubuntu e avvio una nuova installazione da zero
<Installazione> adesso entro in windows 7 e formatto la partizione di ubuntu
<Installazione> anzi, siccome non la vedo da windows come faccio a cancellare ubuntu?
<krabador> Installazione: se devi reinstallare ubuntu , puoi fare tutto dal supporto di installazione
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Installazione> dov'è questo supporto di installazione Krabador
<Installazione> sto facendo una chiavetta usb live di gparted per cancellare la partizione e reinstallare poi ubuntu nella stessa partizione... sbaglio a fare così?
<krabador> supporto di installazione = DVD o penna USB
<krabador> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> fatto in questi modi
<krabador> lo carichi in boot, con l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<Installazione> ho già un dvd di ubuntu 15.04, è uguale?
<krabador> se fatto bene si
<Installazione> si ho già controllato
<Installazione> però non l'ho mase
<Installazione> masterizzato
<Installazione> con autorun...non so se influisce ciò
<krabador> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> così va masterizzato
<onebitxajax> f843d0: weeeeeeee
<onebitxajax> enzotib: enzinooooooooooooo!!!
<onebitxajax> jester-: buondi
<Installazione> la guida suggerisce di farlo in alternativa anche con il programma per masterizzare di windows, io l'ho fatto normalmente con nero Krabador
<Installazione> su win7
<onebitxajax> Carlin0: smettila di trollare nei forum
<krabador> Installazione: se la sessione di masterizzazione è stata chiusa e con nero hai usato la voce giusta "masterizza ISO" , nessun problema
<Installazione> sessione chiusa, masterizzato con nero burning rom senza alterare nulla
<Installazione> ho selezionato dvd rom (udf)
<Installazione> già di default
<krabador> Installazione: sbagliato
<krabador> Installazione: preoccupati di fare un supporto corretto, poi , vale quanto detto
<Installazione> ahia... rifaccio con dvd rom (iso) o dvd rom(udf/iso)?
<krabador> Installazione: te l'ho detto , rileggi
<krabador> c'è la voce apposta in nero
<krabador> altrimenti segui il link del bot
<krabador> !ISO
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Installazione> ok
<Installazione> Krabador devo selezionare "finalizza disco", giusto?
<Installazione> su nero
<gigirock> si nel windows si
<Installazione> gigirock hai risposto a me?
<krabador> Installazione: susu, dai che non è difficile
<gigirock> Installazione, certo
<Installazione> Allora Krabador ti dico ciò che ho selezionato su nero: "dvd iso", "nessuna multisessione", "finalizza disco"... vado sul sicuro ora?
<krabador> ti ha fatto scegliere la ISO?
<Installazione> l'ho selezionata manualmente nella finestrella di premasterizzazione
<Installazione> dal comando "apri"
<krabador> vai
<Installazione> perfetto ora masterizzo
<gigirock> mastermixo
<Installazione> master che?? gigirock
<gigirock> Installazione, niente niente continua
<Installazione> lol
<Installazione> Krabador, dopo che selezionerò la voce "prova senza installare" cosa dovrò fare?
<Installazione> a cosa mi serve provare senza installare se voglio direttamente installare sul vecchio ubuntu 14.04?
<jester-> trollalleru trollallaaaaa
<Installazione> nessuno disponibile per me?
<gigirock> Installazione, ma la tua sara' una installazione distruttiva ?
<Installazione> in che senso?
<gigirock> nel senso che di quello che c'e' installato adesso non rimarra' nulla
<Installazione> tanto non ho dati salvati, li ho tutti in una partizione a parte
<Installazione> una partizione per i dati, una per win7 e l'altra per xp... poi c'è quella per ubuntu
<jester-> e il povero winz 8.1 no?
<Installazione> meglio di no, evito orgie di OS
<jester-> a sto punto uno piu uno meno
<Installazione> nah sto bene così :)
<Installazione> tanto ce l'ho già sul tablet
<Installazione> Krabador sei svenuto? :)
<Installazione> eravamo rimasti alla questione prova ubuntu e punti successivi
<f843d0> onebitxajax: lol, long time no see
<krabador> Installazione: se devi reinstallare , puoi far partire l'installazione e sovrascrivere la precedente
<Installazione> ok grazie di tutto tornerò per aggiornarvi
<Installazione> caio
<marcolights> salve comunity ubuntu
<marcolights> ho un pc con xubuntu 14.04...
<marcolights> ho collegato il pc ad una tv samsung e vorrei duplicare lo schermo del pc
<marcolights> il problema è che non trovo un tasto duplica
<jester-> marcolights: impostazioni sistema--> monitor
<marcolights> un attimo ti mando uno screen
<corriere> ciao
<marcolights> ma come caxxo faccio a mandare uno screen
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> marcolights: calma col linguaggio
<marcolights> scusa
<krabador> marcolights: xfce settings ---- dislplay --- mirror screen
<krabador> !ciao | corriere
<ubot-it> corriere: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marcolights> raga un attimo
<corriere> ciao krabrador
<marcolights> ok raga è andato...grazie a tutti della disponibilità
<krabador> adieu
<marcolights> ma conoscete una valida alternativa per linux di bluestacks...perche non so il motivo ma ho problemi a scaricare wine
<Carlin0> wine è nei repo non serve scaricarlo
<cristian_c> marcolights, sudo apt-get install wine
<marcolights> ok...provo asp
<krabador> marcolights: con un rimborso spese , viene cristian_c a domicilio a mandare il comando
<Carlin0> lol
<cristian_c> krabafor, basta che mi compra ul gelato :D
<cristian_c> il
<Carlin0> il calippo
<marcolights> hahahahahhaha
<marcolights> ma voi avete tutti ubuntu?
<Carlin0> io no , cmq
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcolights> e vabbe na domanda che cavolo cambia @ubot-it
<Carlin0> se vuoi fare 2 chiacchiere passa di la , tutto li ... non te la prendere marcolights
<marcolights> vabbe vabbe ho chiesto solo che os avete
<marcolights> cmq wine sta scaricando
<marcolights> no xubuntu peggio di ubuntu nemmeno mi trova i file di wine
<marcolights> e il programma in se...vabbe grazie lo stesso
<fasterGiK> Buonasera
<fasterGiK> Wubi non esiste più^
<Installazione> Ciao, rieccomi qui... sono in finestra di installazione... mi chiede di smontare le partizioni in uso... che faccio smonto o no?
<Installazione> ...premetto che ho più partizioni una con dati, le altre con differenti OS
<fabio_cc> Installazione, credo di aver perso l'inizio
<justdoit> ciao problema della max emergenza
<justdoit> ho comprato un hp pavilion mini 300
<justdoit> sto cercando di installare ubuntu dalla chiavetta usb os ultima versione
<justdoit> ma quando avvio, sia dalla chiavetta che dall'installazione non trova il wifi
<fabio_cc> justdoit, hai provato a vedere se in Driver aggiuntivi ci sono driver da installare per il tuo wifi?
<justdoit> cosa faccio?
<justdoit> fabio_cc,  da windows?
<fabio_cc> justdoit, no, su ubuntu installato
<justdoit> ho avviato ubuntu dalla chiavetta e l'ho fatto da li mediante il software update
<justdoit> tnx problema credo che sia parzialmente risolto
<fabio_cc> justdoit, ok, si, puoi vedere anche da live
<Installazione> fabio_cc ... sono in finestra di installazione... mi chiede di smontare le partizioni in uso... che faccio smonto o no? ...premetto che ho più partizioni una con dati, le altre con differenti OS
<justdoit> meno male che ci siete
<fabio_cc> justdoit, quindi hai trovato il driver per il wifi?
<justdoit> y
<fabio_cc> justdoit, bene :)
<justdoit> sto installando
<justdoit> in doppia partizione
<fabio_cc> Installazione, strano che siano in uso, forse le hai aperte da live?
<Installazione> fabio_cc tutto quello che so è che sto installando da dvd live haha, non capisco molto queste cose
<Installazione> sono in modalità prova ubuntu senza installare
<Installazione> ho fatto clic su installa ubuntu sul desktop
<fabio_cc> Installazione, ok, quindi forse hai aperto delle partizioni che quindi sono state montate
<fabio_cc> Installazione, prova a riavviare e a scegliere installa, invece che prova ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Installazione, faresti bene a consultare questo:
<Installazione> ok just a moment :) provo
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Installazione
<ubot-it> Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Installazione> fabio_cc fatto, mi dice elimina ubuntu e reinstalla... ma sinceramente non ho capito perchè l'opzione aggiorna ubuntu (da 14 a 15) non è disponibile
<fabio_cc> Installazione, 14.04?
<fabio_cc> Installazione, per aggiornare non c'è bisogno di avviare l'installazione
<Installazione> sto installando la 15.04, attualmente però ho la 14.04 lts
<fabio_cc> Installazione, puoi effettuare l'avanzamento prima a 14.10 e poi a 15.04 direttamente dal sistema installato (14.04)
<Installazione> ma se elimino la 14.04 e ci metto la 15.04 non rischio nulla presumo
<Installazione> il mio era solo un dubbio nulla di che
<fabio_cc> Installazione, hai la home su partizione separata?
<Installazione> non capisco fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Installazione, su che partizione tieni i dati?
<Installazione> una a parte senza sistema operativo
<fabio_cc> Installazione, ti consiglio comunque di leggere il wiki che ti ho linkato, e forse a questo punto la cosa migliore sarebbe il partizionamento manuale
<fabio_cc> Installazione, e in ogni caso, per motivi di sicurezza devi avere il backup di tutti i tuoi dati
<Installazione> che disastro sto ubuntu mammamia, mi sento confuso
<fabio_cc> Installazione, nessun disastro, è solo per non rischiare di perdere nulla
<Installazione> provo ad installare... adesso mi dice "scrivere le modifiche sui dischi?" ..."attenzione: in questo modo verranno distrutti tutti i dati su ogni partizione rimossa, così come su quelle da formattare" "le tabelle ecc ecc sono state modificate SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda)" "le seguenti partizioni stanno per essere formattate: n.5 di scsi3 ecc. con ext4 e n.6
<Installazione> di scsi3 ecc. con swap"
<Installazione> che faccio?
<fabio_cc> Installazione, devi essere sicuro che non formatti le partizioni con i dati
<fabio_cc> Installazione, non ti avevo detto di proseguire
<fabio_cc> Installazione, ti avevo consigliato di leggere il wiki e di fare il partizionamento manuale
<Installazione> ma se ho i dati tutti in una partizione separata da quella di ubuntu, i dati nella partizione a parte non dovrebbero essere cancellati... o sbaglio?
<fabio_cc> Installazione, te lo dice quali partizioni verranno formattate
<Installazione> dico io... non è che adesso ubuntu mi cancella a caso la partizione dei dati invece di reinstallare tutto nella partizione ubuntu
<Installazione> se è isolata quella dei dati non dovrebbe succedere nulla ai dati
<fabio_cc> Installazione, a caso non cancella nulla, solo che non so di preciso come si comporta l'opzione che hai scelto (elimina ubuntu e reinstalla)
<Installazione> c'è scritto sotto che verranno cancellati tutti i dati relativi ad ubuntu 14.04 e niente più
<Installazione> ma io i dati importanti li ho in una partizione separata
<fabio_cc> Installazione, comunque ripeto, l'installer di ubuntu ti informa sulle partizioni che verranno eliminate, modificate e cancellate
<fabio_cc> Installazione, in ogni caso, come ti ho detto prima, è fondamentale avere il backup dei proprii dati, per evitare possibili perdite
<Installazione> va bene grazie di tutto
<Luca70> buonasera ho un problema
<krabador> !chiedi | Luca70
<ubot-it> Luca70: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Luca70> non riesco a far partire una chiavetta usb dal bios
<Luca70> stavo finendo di scrivere scusami
<krabador> Luca70, il boot da usb, dipende molto da come è impostato il bios a riconoscere ed utilizzare le pendrive
<krabador> e prevalentemente se il bios consente a prescindere questa funzionalità
<krabador> oltre che se la pendrive sia stata fatta correttamenet
<Luca70> ho intenzione di installare win8 affianco di ubuntu ma quando provo a far partire da usb parte ubuntu
<krabador> !informazioni | Luca70
<Luca70> la pendrive è stata fatta correttamente e il bios supporta l'avvio da usb
<Luca70> suppongo che il problema derivi da ubuntu (in qualche modo)
<krabador> Luca70, non avere fretta di fare supposizioni
<krabador> "dipende molto da come è impostato il bios a riconoscere ed utilizzare le pendrive" ---> file system , e software utilizzato per la creazione
<Luca70> ho utilizzato WINUSB  e non ha dato problemi
<krabador> !usbwin | Luca70
<ubot-it> Luca70: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Luca70> scusami
<krabador> !dettagli | Luca70
<ubot-it> Luca70: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Luca70> io devo creare una chiavetta con windows da installare al fianco di ubuntu
<krabador> beh, chiedi in #windows
<krabador> windows, installato dopo ubuntu, sovrascrive l'mbr, se vuoi il dual boot , devi ripristinare grub
<krabador> !grub | Luca70
<ubot-it> Luca70: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Luca70, sebbene , nel caso di win8 , è particolarmente noto, come realizzare il supporto , nella documentazione ufficiale
<andybass85> salve
<krabador> !ciao | andybass85
<ubot-it> andybass85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andybass85> ho un problema riguardante l'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> descrivi
<andybass85> in pratica dopo l'installazione usando daemon tool , riavvio e mi appare un messaggio di errore con scritto che ho troppe partizioni primarie attive sul disco e ubuntu non può funzionare. Sul disco non ho alcuna partizione se non quella primaria di windows senza altre logiche. Ho un hd da 250 gb e riservo circa 40 gb per ubuntu. ma al riavvio devo
<andybass85> spegnere con il pulsante di arresto perche non va avanti.
<andybass85> n pratica dopo l'installazione usando daemon tool , riavvio e mi appare un messaggio di errore con scritto che ho troppe partizioni primarie attive sul disco e ubuntu non può funzionare. Sul disco non ho alcuna partizione se non quella primaria di windows senza altre logiche. Ho un hd da 250 gb e riservo circa 40 gb per ubuntu. ma al riavvio devo s
<andybass85> pegnere con il pulsante di arresto perche non va avanti.
<krabador> andybass85, lascia stare daemon tools
<krabador> fa un supporto di installazione , o su pendrive, o dvd
<krabador> fallo partire in boot
<krabador> carica con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<andybass85> ah
<andybass85> quindi come devo fare?
<krabador> e verifica lo stato delle partizioni. Qualora ci siano 4 partizioni primarie, non si puo' effettuare l'installazione a fianco di windows, tramite la procedura automatica
<andybass85> selezionare come memoria la penna usb§?
<krabador> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<andybass85> non ho nessuna partizione
<andybass85> ah bene
<krabador> con queste 2 voci del bot, fai il supporto o su dvd, o su pendrive
<andybass85> ah benissimo
<andybass85> grazie mille
<andybass85> :)
<andybass85> buona serata.
<krabador> di niente
<macmic92> ho problemi con l' audio: il volume rimane lo stesso quando premo i pulsanti alza/abbassa
<cristian_c> macmic92: quale os e pc?
<macmic92> acer e15!!! I' know acer aren' t the best pc
<Carlin0> !english | macmic92
<ubot-it> macmic92: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<macmic92> scusa perché mi semrava spagnolo
<macmic92> *sembrava
<macmic92> e ho pensato se parlo in inglese è meglio
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-05
<ProfOak> ubot-it: midiù
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'midi\xc3\xb9'
<ProfOak> ubot-it: midi
<ubot-it> midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<viu74> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a risolvere un problema??? ve ne sarei grato!
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | viu74
<ubot-it> viu74: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<viu74> Ubuntu Software Center bloccato, ci sono delle dipendenze irrisolte che non riesco a sistemare...
<cristian_c> viu74: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ma prima chiudi il software center
<viu74> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<viu74> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<viu74> e non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> viu74: sudo apt-get install
<cristian_c> incollla su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | viu74
<ubot-it> viu74: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<viu74> ok ...spero di non fare casini..
<viu74> un'attimo
<viu74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825275/
<cristian_c> viu74: scusa, errore mio
<cristian_c> viu74: sudo apt-get update
<viu74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825284/
<cristian_c> viu74: hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> giusto?
<viu74> si
<cristian_c> il che è una possibile fonte di problemi
<viu74> per me andrebbe benissimo anche disinstallare ffmpeg
<viu74> ma non riesco
<cristian_c> viu74: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<viu74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825301/
<cristian_c> viu74: hai i ppa di whatsapp raddoppiati, roba di precise
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto hai attivato i repo proposed
<cristian_c> !ripristino | viu74
<ubot-it> viu74: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<calimero_82> salve
<calimero_82> è possibile installare lubuntu 14.04 su acer 3630?
<calimero_82> installai tempo fa la versione 12.04 è possibile con la 14?
<cazzarola> aiuto non riesco ad installare....
<cazzarola> non è stato trovato alcun file... ecc
<krabador> W-Sagitt
<__e__> bella!
<calimero_82> salve
<calimero_82> per cambiare la risoluzione grafica devo perforza creare il file xorg.conf?
<calimero_82> o esiste un altro metodo? grazie
<evga> calimero_82, puoi provare con xrandr
<evga> tipo xrandr --size 800x600
<calimero_82> ciao evga
<calimero_82> non me lo fa fare
<calimero_82> vabbè seguo le istruzioni per xorg
<calimero_82> grazie comunque evga ;)
<subject00> ciao, ho un problema con ubuntu posso chiedere qui?
<evga> spara
<evga> se qualcuno ti può aiutare lo farà
<subject00> ho appena scaricato la versione da 32 bit, ma quando provo a lanciarlo con il virtual box appare questo errore "make sure the kernel module has been loaded succesfully"
<subject00> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> subject00: consulta la documentazione di virtualbox
<cristian_c> e le risorse ad esso colllegate
<subject00> non mi è molto chiaro ciò che intendi, ma va bene provo a ricontrollare un po'
<calimero_82> salve, non riesco a creare il file xorg.conf
<calimero_82> sia dal recovery mode che da shell tty
<cristian_c> calimero_82: su quale distro
<cristian_c> ?
<subject00> il fatto è che sembra manchi questo kernel, che non so dove reperire
<calimero_82> lubuntu 14.04 su acer 3630
<cristian_c> <cristian_c>subject00: consulta la documentazione di virtualbox
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ho seguito il wiki ma non me lo crea il file
<cristian_c> calimero_82: hai cambiato pc?
<calimero_82> non so dove nasce l'errore
<calimero_82> nono
<cristian_c> allora
<calimero_82> ho sempre avuto questo acer 3630
<calimero_82> come notebook
<calimero_82> sul mio ho lubuntu
<calimero_82> che è un desktop
<calimero_82> su questo avevo puppy e xp
<calimero_82> e prima ancora lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> calimero_82: ho creato un xorg.conf da zero l'altro giorno
<calimero_82> oggi volevo installare lubu 14.04 qui
<cristian_c> su quale punto hai dei dubbi?
<calimero_82> l ho installato ma ho una risoluzione 640x480
<calimero_82> no nessun dubbio, ho seguito le guide
<calimero_82> ma non me lo crea il file
<calimero_82> sia per recoverymode che ttyconsole
<cristian_c> su quale punto hai dei dubbi?
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  non ho dubbi
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> problema risolto
<calimero_82> quando vado a fare: sudo x -configure
<calimero_82> mi dice x: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> caehhh, spetta
<cristian_c> calimero_82: allora
<calimero_82> dimmi :)
<cristian_c> 1) sei in shell di root?
<cristian_c> o come utente?
<calimero_82> quando faccio il comando si
<cristian_c> -,-
<calimero_82> aspè ti dico passo passo che faccio
<calimero_82> premo ctrl-alt f1
<calimero_82> digito il nickname e la pass
<cristian_c> calimero_82: allora non sei in recovery
<calimero_82> poi do sudo service lightdm stop
<cristian_c> fallo da recovery
<calimero_82> l ho fatto pure da recovery
<cristian_c> senza sudo
<cristian_c> senza X, mi pare anche
<calimero_82> da recovery ho fatto: Xorg -configure
<calimero_82> e mi da errore
<cristian_c> calimero_82: in shell di root
<cristian_c> ?
<calimero_82> sisi
<cristian_c> senza sudo?
<calimero_82> aspè
<calimero_82> me l ero scritto
<calimero_82> sudo
<calimero_82> con sudo
<calimero_82> non me lo fa creare
<calimero_82> ti volevo dire inoltre che quando io scelgo root da recovery mode
<calimero_82> mi escono 4 opzioni
<calimero_82> non 2 : una normale e l altra recovery
<calimero_82> ma 4
<cristian_c> shell di root
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<calimero_82> aspè cristian_c
<calimero_82> ti dico passo passo
<calimero_82> io rebotto
<calimero_82> tengo sfhit premuto
<calimero_82> scelgo l opzione root
<cristian_c> no
<calimero_82> e che devo scegliere?
<calimero_82> cioè aspetta
<cristian_c> quando compare il grub, scegli il kernel in modalità recovery
<cristian_c> nel menù successivo, scegli shell di root
<cristian_c> quello in grafica ncurses
<calimero_82> aspetta rifaccio da capo
<calimero_82> e ritorno
<calimero_82> asptta cristian_c ma che guida c'è con immagini?
<calimero_82> così mi segno tutto e non sbaglio
<cristian_c> calimero_82: non ci vuole una laurea
<calimero_82> eh ma sbaglio qualche passaggio mi sa
<cristian_c> sono due menù in croce
<cristian_c> hai scelto recovery?
<calimero_82> si
<cristian_c> e poi?
<calimero_82> poi mi escono 4 voci
<calimero_82> 2 normali e 2 recovery
<calimero_82> due kernel diversi?
<cristian_c> devi selezionare shell di root
<calimero_82> aspetta faccio così
<calimero_82> io vado in recovery
<calimero_82> e ti dico che faccio dall altro pc
<calimero_82> così non sbaglio
<calimero_82> entro con l altro e vado in rec con questo
<calimero_82> ho scelto opzioni avanzate da grub cristian_c come prima scelta
<calimero_82> poi ci stanno 4 opzioni
<calimero_82> due normali e 2 da recovery
<calimero_82> quale devo scegliere
<calimero_82> ?
<cristian_c> ti ho risposto prima
<calimero_82> sto in quest altro pc
<calimero_82> mi ha detto recovery
<calimero_82> ma ce ne so 2
<calimero_82> quale sceglo?
<Carlin0> quella del kernel + nuovo
<Carlin0> che devi fa calimero_82 ?
<calimero_82> 3.16.41?
<calimero_82> l altra è 30
<Carlin0> quello lo sai tu
<calimero_82> devo creare xorg
<Carlin0> l'ultimo kernel
<calimero_82> ok
<Carlin0> su ubuntu ?
<calimero_82> si
<cristian_c> calimero_82: come ti ha detto carlino
<calimero_82> ora sceglo shell da root giusto?
<Carlin0> per creare xorg.conf non c'è bisogno della recovery mode
<cristian_c> non ha senso andare su un kernel più vecchio
<calimero_82> l opzione root
<calimero_82> ora sto da root
<calimero_82> che devo fare
<Carlin0> lo fai anche da sessione normale
<Carlin0> calimero_82, entra in sessione normale che fai prima
<calimero_82> non me lo fa fare
<calimero_82> ho seguito il wiki
<calimero_82> devo scendere un attimo il cane
<calimero_82> scusate
<Carlin0> calimero_82, tu quando torni nominami
<IPstatico> Ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 15.04 e mi serve impostare un ip statico per navigare... premetto che qui a casa ho diversi computer e dispositivi con ip statico...
<cristian_c> cosa non ti consente l'ip dinamico?
<IPstatico> da quando a casa ho impostato diversi dispositivi e pc con ip statico, ubuntu con la configurazione di rete standard non naviga più in internet
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, sei hai disabilitato dhcp sul router e hai lasciato ubuntu configurato per usare dhcp (ip dinamico), è normale che non ti navighi più
<IPstatico> non ci capisco molto di queste cose, come dovrei agire?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, cosa usi per connetterti ad internet, un router adsl?
<cristian_c> IPstatico: lo riscontrai anch'io questo problema, stranamente
<IPstatico> si
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, e sul router hai modificato delle impostazioni?
<IPstatico> io no, però credo che mio fratello abbia fatto qualcosa nel router
<IPstatico> ma posso verificare io stesso, chiedimi se devo vedere qualche impostsazionr
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, devi vedere se è attivo dhcp
<IPstatico> è disabilitato
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, allora è tutto normale
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, o riabiliti dhcp, oppure configuri ubuntu per usare un ip statico
<IPstatico> voglio impostare un ip statico in ubuntu
<IPstatico> ma come?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, clicca sull'icona del network manager in alto a destra
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, poi modifica connessioni
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, usi eth o wifi?
<IPstatico> eth
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, allora sono due freccine
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, scegli "modifica connessioni"
<IPstatico> ok, ci sono dentro, dove clicco?
<IPstatico> wired no?
<IPstatico> su edit
<IPstatico> ?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, seleziona la connessione e poi edit (vedo che hai ubuntu in inglese)
<IPstatico> si purtroppo  non posso aggiornare i pacchetti proprio perchè non va internet
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, hai una connessione sola listata? altrimenti devi scegliere quella giusta
<IPstatico> si c'è solo una voce in lista
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, ok
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, edit, quindi devi scegliere impostazioni ipv4 (non so come sia la voce inglese, comunque è il quinto tab)
<IPstatico> fatto
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, sarà ipv4 settings
<fabio_cc> :)
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, scegli manuale
<IPstatico> si
<IPstatico> poi
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, adesso mi dovresti dire l'ip del router, poterbbe essere 192.168.1.1
<IPstatico> su windows è quello
<IPstatico> non so su ubu
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, l'ip è del router, quindi non varia
<IPstatico> ok
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, su indirizzi clicca aggiungi
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, adesso devi scegliere un ip non usato nella rete del router, ad esempio 192.168.1.2, ma devi saperlo tu quali sono in uso
<IPstatico> ok, l'ultima cifra può essere al massimo di 2 cifre? per curiosità
<IPstatico> ad es. 192.168.0.99
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, io sto supponendo che la rete sia 192.168.1.0/24, se è così puoi andare da 192.168.1.2 a 192.168.1.254
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, 192.168.1.1 è il router, 192.168.1.255 è il broadcast
<Carlin0> dovresti prima vedere l'ip de router
<Carlin0> route -n
<fabio_cc> [16:37] <fabio_cc> IPstatico, adesso mi dovresti dire l'ip del router, poterbbe essere 192.168.1.1
<fabio_cc> [16:37] <IPstatico> su windows è quello
<fabio_cc> [16:37] <IPstatico> non so su ubu
<calimero_82> son tornato, sto nel menù ripristinoe  ho aperto una shell con privilegio di root cristian_c Carlin0, che devo fare?
<cristian_c> calimero_82: un seGondo
<Carlin0> calimero_82, vieni in chat va che non intralciamo
<calimero_82> ok scusate
<IPstatico> cos'è broadcast? il gateway? cioè il router?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, il gateway è il router
<IPstatico> ok
<IPstatico> a netmask cosa devo scrivere?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, se la rete è come ho supposto io, devi mettere 255.255.255.0 come netmask
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, gateway 192.168.1.1
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, server dns 192.168.1.1
<IPstatico> comunque da comando route -n mi da 192.168.0.1 di gateway
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, però dallo da un altro pc della rete, da questo non va bene
<IPstatico> ti mando un paste un attimo
<fabio_cc> dato che non è correttamente connesso
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, altrimenti guarda direttamente nella configurazione lan del router, ci togliamo tutti i dubbi
<IPstatico> ok, come faccio?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, be, come hai fatto per vedere se era abilitato dhcp
<IPstatico> dalle impostazioni del router, ma non so quale voce cliccare
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, qualcosa che riguarda la lan,
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, altrimenti hai altri pc connessi alla lan correttamente?
<IPstatico> si adesso uso windows per questa chat con eth, e l'altro con ubuntu con eth
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, l'altro con ubuntu intendi quello che devi configurare?
<IPstatico> si fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, be allora guarda nelle impostazioni di rete dal pc con windows, devi cercare l'ip del gateway predefinito e la netmask+
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, di solito chi vuole configurare una rete staticamente, dovrebbe già conoscere questi parametri
<IPstatico> ok da lan settings nel router mi da: 192.168.1.1, subnet mask 255 eccetera
<IPstatico> dhcp disabled
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, non eccetera :D serve proprio quel numero
<IPstatico> 255.255.255.0
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, 255.255.255.0 ?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, ok
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, allora abbiamo fatto tutto correttamente
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, quindi ricapitolando scegli l'ip (ad esempio 192.168.1.2) ma non deve essere già usato da altri dispositivi
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, netmask 255.255.255.0
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, gateway e dns 192.168.1.1
<IPstatico> i dns ho messo quelli di google
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, prova, ma io lascerei fare la router
<fabio_cc> *al
<IPstatico> ok
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, fai salva
<IPstatico> quindi solo 192.16.1.1
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, 192.168.1.1
<IPstatico> si ho saltato un numero
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, fai salva, poi disconnettiti e riconnettiti alla rete lan
<IPstatico> non va ancora fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, dai route -n
<fabio_cc> !paste | IPstatico
<ubot-it> IPstatico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, poi manda schermata delle impostazioni che hai messo sul network manager
<fabio_cc> !image | IPstatico
<ubot-it> IPstatico: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<IPstatico> ok, dammi qualche minuto fabio :)
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, giusto, non andando la connessione non puoi farlo direttamente
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, dai anche ping 192.168.1.1
<IPstatico> c'è una sola riga di risposta al comando ping? o devo aspettare che esca altro?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, ideale sarebbe anche ifconfig
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, se andasse correttamente dovresti essere tu a fermarlo on ctrl+c
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, manda quello che ha scritto
<IPstatico> ok ho fatto ctrl+c ed è uscita la statistica
<IPstatico> ti sto mandando tutti i comandi che ho dato in terminal in un paste
<IPstatico> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, si manda tutto
<IPstatico> in basso ti scrivo anche cosa ho scritto nella config di rete per fare prima
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, guarda che se hai fatto, devi darmi il link del paste
<IPstatico> fabio_cc
<IPstatico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826477/
<IPstatico> appena fatto
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, certo che non va
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, hai messo 192.168.0.26
<IPstatico> e che ci metto?
<fabio_cc> ip
<fabio_cc> [16:40] <fabio_cc> IPstatico, io sto supponendo che la rete sia 192.168.1.0/24, se è così puoi andare da 192.168.1.2 a 192.168.1.254
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, caso mai 192.168.1.26
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, quello che hai messo tu non fa parte della rete
<IPstatico> ah al posto di zero metto 1?
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, si
<IPstatico> Hahahah che errore del cavolo adesso va alla grande!
<IPstatico> non so come ringraziarti questa community è fantastica
<IPstatico> grazie mille :D
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, prego
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, provata navigazione sul web?
<IPstatico> sisi
<IPstatico> va bene
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, adesso, se vuoi, prova con i dns che desideravi
<fabio_cc> IPstatico, se vanno, bene, altrimenti torni a 192.168.1.1
<IPstatico> ok
<ProfOak> unot-itmidi
<ProfOak> ubot-it, midi
<ubot-it> midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<ProfOak> Salve, vorrei editare dei midi e usare General Midi su DOSBox, ma non si sente nulla! Cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> sei sicuro tu possa utilizzare hardware dedicato su quell'emukatore?
<ProfOak> In che senso?
<cristian_c> ProfOak: il midi va sul sistema host?
<ProfOak> no
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> prima configuralo sull'host per essere sicuro che funzioni
<ProfOak> Appunto, come posso fare?
<cristian_c> ProfOak: che dice la guida wiki?
<ProfOak> wait
<ProfOak> cristian_c, faccio come dice la Wiki ma non succede nulla...
<cristian_c> ProfOak: a parte che la pagina potrebbe essere obsoleta
<cristian_c> ma esattamente dovresti dire cos'hai fatto
<ProfOak> mi hai detto tu di segure quello che dice
<ProfOak> ho fatto esattamente quello che c'è scritto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ProfOak
<ubot-it> ProfOak: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ProfOak> k...
<ProfOak> Sto cercando di editare dei MIDI con RoseGarden e di usare General Midi su DOSBox, ho Ubuntu con Unity 15.04, ho seguito le istruzioni sulla wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu ), installato i soundfont musescore-soundfont-gm e Unison ( http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiSoundfont#Unison ), ma: (1) su DOSBox General Midi non funziona (2) se faccio la prova come dice la wiki ( pmi
<ProfOak> di nomemid.mid, nel mio caso pmidi title-screen-code-of-honor.mid ) dice  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826920/ . L'unica cosa che posso fare è usare Timidity++ Midi Sequencer per ascoltare i .MIDI.
<ProfOak> cristian_c, è sufficiente?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ProfOak: immagino tu abbia installato i pacchetti principali
<cristian_c> e caricato i moduli, giusto?
<ProfOak> sì, ho installato i pacchetti, scritto le stringhe per il caricamento all'avvio e riavviato
<cristian_c> ProfOak: cat /etc/init.d/timidity
<cristian_c> ProfOak: incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> |paste
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ProfOak> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826980/ , dici che devo toglierle le riche che non sono sulla Wiki?
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=74694&mobile=off
<cristian_c> ProfOak: prpva a seguire il consiglio di senbee, specificando la porta
<cristian_c> nel comando
<ProfOak> Ok, dando il comando che dice lui riesco a riprodurre i .mid
<ProfOak> ma a me interesserebbe editarli
<cristian_c> intanto vanno ed è già un inizio :(
<cristian_c> :)
<ProfOak> Ah, vanno anche con Totem, perfetto
<cristian_c> ProfOak: letta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Rosegarden ?
<MeStesso> Ciao a tutti, ho problemi con l'audio... non sento nulla :(
<cristian_c> MeStesso: prova con i bastoncini
<cristian_c> fanno miracoli
<cristian_c> ProfOak: inoltre, esiste la documentazione ufficiale di rosegarden
<MeStesso> non è divertente por** d**
<cristian_c> ProfOak: ti invito a consultare le risorse dedicate
<cristian_c> MeStesso: se tu fossi meno ermetico nelle richieste otterresti risposte specifiche, eventualmente
<MeStesso> sei tu che sei troppo ironico cristian... cosa avrei dovuto dire??
<cristian_c> MeStesso: specificare os, pc, uscita audio ecc...
<MeStesso> suvvia, questa è una chat di supporto, non zelig!
<cristian_c> tutto quello che può risultare relativamente utile
<MeStesso> ho ubuntu 15.04, sono collegato correttamente con casse audio ma non sento nulla
<cristian_c> MeStesso: e tu comportati ponendo le domande correttamente e dettaglkatamente
<MeStesso> caristian... vabbè forse hai voglia di scherzare...
<MeStesso> adesso chiedo per favore di aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ti si può aiutare adeguatamente
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ricorda che qui il supporto è volontario
<cristian_c> quindi lamentarsi mi sembra accessivo
<MeStesso> allora... uso ubuntu 15.04 appena aggiornato, sono connesso alle casse ma se provo a riprodurre brani o video non sento l'output
<cristian_c> MeStesso: aggiornato
<cristian_c> da a?
<cristian_c> 14.\0?
<cristian_c> 14.10
<MeStesso> intendo ho installato ieri la 15.04 e ho aggiornato tutto tramite software updater
<cristian_c> in live va? Prima andava?
<cristian_c> tutte cose importanti ai fini di una diagnosi
<MeStesso> beh non ho provato sinceramente
<cristian_c> MeStesso: inoltre non hai detto di quale pc si tratta
<MeStesso> pc fisso dual core intel 32 bit
<MeStesso> 3 gb ram
<cristian_c> MeStesso: i volumi variano nelle impostazioni audio?
<MeStesso> in che senso variano?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: durante la ripruzione
<cristian_c> riproduzione
<cristian_c> come sui mixer
<cristian_c> non so se hai presente
<MeStesso> del tipo i pallini verdi che fan su e giu?
<MeStesso> quando si riproduce audio?
<cristian_c> beh, palllini...
<cristian_c> direi  barre
<ProfOak> "pallini"
<MeStesso> non vedo alcune barre...
<cristian_c> MeStesso: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MeStesso> come si fa uno screenshot su ubuntu?
<MeStesso> ehm, fatto
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/mzE8z5r.png?1
<cristian_c> MeStesso: il problema è in registrazione o riproduzione?
<MeStesso> riproduzione
<cristian_c> MeStesso: allora perché hai postata la schermata Ingresso?
<cristian_c> postato
<MeStesso> credo di essere troppo impacciato con ubuntu haha, posto un altro screen
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/jhdfMGi.png
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> se vai nella schermata Applicazioni e fai partire un brano
<cristian_c> cosa vedi?
<MeStesso> scusa tanto, dov'è sta schermata applicazioni?
<cristian_c> stessa finestra
<MeStesso> ok
<cristian_c> accanto Effetti sonori
<MeStesso> rythmbox
<MeStesso> vedo solo quello
<cristian_c> sì sì, ma intendo
<cristian_c> se fai partire un brano
<MeStesso> sisi esce quello
<cristian_c> puoi postare una schermata?
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/pTYxi6U.png
<MeStesso> non cambia nulla anche se premo play su rythmbox
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> MeStesso: prima ti avevo chiesto se in live andava
<MeStesso> si, intendevi in live dvd?
<cristian_c> hai collegato casse esterne giusto?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: sì
<MeStesso> si casse esterne
<cristian_c> MeStesso: quali uscite ha il pc
<cristian_c> ?
<MeStesso> rosa e verde... ho collegato al verde
<cristian_c> MeStesso: occhio, abassa il volume che  è al massimo, dovesse poi funzionare ti spacca i timpani all'improvviso
<MeStesso> ok
<cristian_c> la verde è solitamente un'uscita casse cuffie, quindi va bene
<cristian_c> il rosa è l'ingresso mic
<cristian_c> MeStesso: apri alsamixer
<cristian_c> e posta una scher,ata
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/z0BN1b7.png
<cristian_c> MeStesso: non intendo quello
<MeStesso> e cosa?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: apri un terminale e digita: alsamixer
<cristian_c> e poi posta una schermata
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/oxIuzyi.png
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ci spno altri canali, scorri con la freccia destra
<cristian_c> sono
<cristian_c> e posta ancora una schermata
<cristian_c> per vedere anche gli altri
<MeStesso> si stavo giusto facendo una seconda parte... un attimo
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/VPTlEDJ.png
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ok, ne ho trovato uno interessante
<MeStesso> hai trovato una soluzione?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ho visto due canali spdif, prova a mutare il primo
<cristian_c> per mutare ti sposti con le frecce sul canale e premi il tasto m
<cristian_c> MeStesso: non lo so, è un tentativo
<MeStesso> non succede nulla... ho tentato facendo prima col primo spdif e poi con l'altro
<MeStesso> tenendo ovviamente attivato almeno un canale spdif
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ma quale etichetta reca il secondo canale spdif?
<MeStesso> non ti intendo
<cristian_c> se ti sposti sul canale dovrebbe comparire in Elemento
<cristian_c> MeStesso: la mia impressione è che sia selezionata l'uscita digitale spdif invece che quella classica analogica
<MeStesso> la default intendi? se intendi la default è la seconda barra
<cristian_c> MeStesso: puoi postare una schermata con il canale selezionato?
<MeStesso> ok
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/85kXRX7.png
<cristian_c> MeStesso: non vi siamo
<cristian_c> non hai selezionato il canale spdif
<cristian_c> è selezionato rear mic
<cristian_c> ci
<black_> Ciao a tutti
<black_> Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come registrare il nickname?
<black_> Grazie.
<cristian_c> !register | black_
<ubot-it> black_: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<black_> grazie cristian
<MeStesso> mi dici come fare per favore? cristian?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: usa i tasti freccia per tornare indietro
<MeStesso> ah ho capito
<MeStesso> aspetta...
<cristian_c> in questo caso la freccia sinistra, fino a che il canale selezionato non si illumina di rosso
<cristian_c> a quel punto posti la scher,ata
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/qRo9OV3.png
<cristian_c> spdif defaul pcm
<cristian_c> default
<MeStesso> si, quindi?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: sono tutti  e due attivi
<MeStesso> disattivo il secondo canale, non il default?
<cristian_c> hai orovato a usare il tasto m per farli passare da 00 a MM?
<MeStesso> si già fatto
<MeStesso> nessun risultato
<MeStesso> tutto uguale non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> MeStesso: contemporaneamente anche?
<MeStesso> si
<MeStesso> non si sente nulla facendo in tutti i casi
<cristian_c> MeStesso: che casse sono?
<MeStesso> 2.1
<MeStesso> trust
<black_> MeStesso, per caso hai collegato il PC alla TV tramite cavo HDMI?
<MeStesso> no
<MeStesso> niente tv con hdmi
<black_> tempo fa avevo lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> MeStesso: hai presente il canale channel in alsamixer?
<MeStesso> si 2ch
<MeStesso> ?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: quali altre scelte sono disponibili?
<cristian_c> oltre a 2ch
<MeStesso> intendi quali altre etichette con la scritta channel?
<cristian_c> no, intendo quella che hai detto
<MeStesso> se chiedi ciò c'è solo quella con scritto channel
<MeStesso> dici 2ch?
<cristian_c> ma oltre a 2ch dovrebbe darti la possibilità di selezionare altri valori
<MeStesso> no c'è solo 2ch
<cristian_c> ora è impostato 2ch
<cristian_c> ma quali altri valori puoi impostare su quel canale?
<MeStesso> c'è solo scritto 2ch cristian
<cristian_c> non dico quale è ATTUALMENTE impostato
<cristian_c> ma quali altri Puoi impostare
<MeStesso> non so, come faccio a saperlo cristian?
<cristian_c> ti posizioni sul canale
<cristian_c> e usi i tasti freccia
<cristian_c> mi pare freccia su e freccia giù
<MeStesso> non posso usare su e giù, c'è solo scritto 2ch in giallo
<MeStesso> ah ok asp
<cristian_c> lol
<MeStesso> 2, 4, 6
<cristian_c> tu ne hai tre giusto?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> MeStesso: fai un'altra prova
<MeStesso> si
<cristian_c> hai altre casse da provare?
<cristian_c> magari a solo due canali
<cristian_c> o a quattro
<MeStesso> no
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ah, le cuffie le hai provate?
<MeStesso> si
<cristian_c> vanno?
<MeStesso> adesso provo anche con selezione di channel
<cristian_c> però credo che 2.\ coeeisponda a 2ch
<cristian_c> 2.\
<cristian_c> 2.1
<MeStesso> niente da fare
<cristian_c> ma le cuffie vanno?
<MeStesso> si funzionano
<cristian_c> sullo stesso jack verde?
<MeStesso> funzionano nel senso che non sono rotte, ho provato ovviamente a ripetere lo stesso procedimento di scelta del channel con le cuffie ma nulla...
<cristian_c> MeStesso: intendo, funzionano su ubuntu ora?
<MeStesso> no
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> MeStesso: prima di vedere se ci sono problemi di configurazione di alsa, io farei puna prova in live
<cristian_c> tantp per capire meglio
<cristian_c> una
<MeStesso> va bene, provo in live e torno
<cristian_c> MeStesso: se va
<cristian_c> vedi eventualmente cosa cambia in alsamixer
<MeStesso> se va ti posto uno screen di alsa
<cristian_c> ok
<MeStesso> vado
<MeStesso> aspetta, quando cambio da 2ch a 4 o 6 oppure se premo M su un canale devo fare qualcos altro? tipo chiudere il terminale e provare?
<cristian_c> no
<MeStesso> ok
<MeStesso> ritorno tra poco
<cristian_c> io intendo se va out of the box
<cristian_c> senza toccare nylla in alsamixer
<MeStesso> si in live non tocco nulla
<cristian_c> in quel caso è utile vedere le differenze rispetto a ora nelle impostazioni
<MeStesso> si capisco
<MeStesso> vado
<MeStesso> cristian ci sei?
<MeStesso> sono su un altro pc e contemporaneamente sul vecchio pc con ubuntu dove c'è il problema
<MeStesso> in live
<MeStesso> dice che non ho i codec per riprodurre audio
<MeStesso> intanto ho fatto qualche screen di alsa
<cristian_c> MeStesso, prova gli ogg
<cristian_c> non necessitano di codec proprietari
<cristian_c> oppure iutubbo, che va su html5
<MeStesso> non funziona internet in live e no ho ogg...
<MeStesso> qual'è la riga di comando in terminal per sentire una prova audio?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: sei collegato via cavo ethernet?
<cristian_c> mapreri: puoi usare aplay
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> MeStesso: puoi usare aplay
<MeStesso> fatto
<MeStesso> cosa digito adesso?
<MeStesso> ho trovato il comando negli aiuti internet di ubuntu, l'ho eseguito ma non si sente nulla
<MeStesso> cristian_c
<MeStesso> ho attivato internet, visto un video sul tubo ma comunque non sento l'audio
<Carlin0> MeStesso, posta una schermata di alsamixer
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MeStesso> prima immagine in live dvd di alsa: http://i.imgur.com/EBXIOmM.png
<cristian_c> MeStesso: quindi il problema è del tuo pc in generale su ubuntu?
<MeStesso> seconda: http://i.imgur.com/ajOvchU.png
<MeStesso> terza: http://i.imgur.com/yKYcpny.png
<MeStesso> si cristian non si sente l'audio solo sul pc con ubuntu
<Carlin0> MeStesso, hai headpho e line in mute
<cristian_c> MeStesso: che differenza c'è tra la seconda e la terza?
<MeStesso> Carlin0 si ma questo è in live, questo era un confronto rispetto al OS già installato per vedere cosa cambia
<cristian_c> Carlin0: sì, ma a lui interessano le casse
<Carlin0> si ma line ...
<Carlin0> da li passa l'audio eh
<MeStesso> cristian_c cambia che mi sono posizionato sul channel default
<cristian_c> MeStesso: però con un tizio funzionò il trucco
<matadores> buona sera
<cristian_c> MeStesso: allora
<matadores> carlino posso chiederti un aiuto in privato o passarmi una guida?
<Carlin0> MeStesso, togli il mute e alza il volume in line
<cristian_c> il trucco è attivare headphones
<cristian_c> cioè le cuffie
<Carlin0> matadores, o i pvt bloccati
<matadores> per evitare attacchi ddos in una vps ubuntu 14.04?
<MeStesso> in live o avvio l'OS?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe funzionare
<Carlin0> poi di vps non ne so nulla
<matadores> per favore dimmi dove chediedere ne ho urgente bisgogno
<MeStesso> attivo headphones e line? oppure solo uno di essi?
<matadores> bisogno*
<Carlin0> MeStesso, installato o no line non deve essere in mute
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> MeStesso, attivali entrambi
<cristian_c> matadores: urgente quanto?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: solo headphone
<cristian_c> line  è un ingresso , non un'uscita
<Carlin0> embè se all'audio chiudi l'ingresso
<cristian_c> il line lo usi ad esempio per far entrare sul pc il flusso da una sorgente audio
<Carlin0> cristian_c, prova a mettere in mute line sul tuo pc
<MeStesso> ho provato in tutti i casi ma non funziona nulla
<cristian_c> uno stereo, qualunque cosa abbia un'uscita
<cristian_c> Carlin0: non ho provato
<cristian_c> sul pc rotto avevo line, mic e cuffie
<cristian_c> cuffie faceva anche da spdif
<cristian_c> ma anche sull'asus fisso ho comunque i tre jack
<MeStesso> non funziona ancora nulla
<cristian_c> MeStesso: mmmm
<MeStesso> dunque??
<MeStesso> sto impazzendo :S
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> dalle prove fatte fino ad ora emergerebbero informazioni
<Carlin0> MeStesso, fai vedere alsamixer ora
<cristian_c> MeStesso: è l'unico ubuntu provato su quel pc?
<cristian_c> la 15.94?
<MeStesso> no quando avevo 14.04 andava
<cristian_c> la 15.04.
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ok
<cristian_c> quali altri os hai sul pc?
<MeStesso> win7 e win xp
<cristian_c> lì attualmente le casse vanno?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: hai provato anche oggi?
<MeStesso> si
<MeStesso> vanno
<MeStesso> mi viene il dubbio che potrebbero essere i driver della scheda audio, che ne dite?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: beh
<MeStesso> beh cosa?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1388582
<MeStesso> oddio cos'è non capisco
<MeStesso> dove clicco?
<cristian_c> sul link
<MeStesso> quale?? sono nella pagina che mi hai linkato
<cristian_c> MeStesso: ok, intendo quella
<MeStesso> e dove clicco?
<cristian_c> MeStesso: hai già aperto la pagina di launchpad
<cristian_c> ?
<MeStesso> cos'è?
<MeStesso> ah si il link
<MeStesso> ma ci sono dei link coi driver e altri link sotto non so dove cliccare
<MeStesso> facciamo una cosa adesso stacco e torno domani con lo stesso nick
<cristian_c> MeStesso: semplicemente, leggila
<MeStesso> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-04
<bartolomeo> ciao, un canale per avere le info su leeenux ?
<akis24> !chat | bartolomeo
<ubot-it> bartolomeo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bartolomeo> grazie
<vincy82> ciao a tutti come si aprono i programmi che richiedono privilegi di amministrazione?
<cristian_c> vincy82: tipo quali?
<vincy82> c e un tool per windows che ho installato ma quando vado ad aprirlo mi chiede di aprirlo come amministratore
<bizio> salve a tutti
<bizio> vorrei creare una iso di ubuntu per farlo partire in prova senza installarlo
<bizio> per provare a recuperare un hd esterno
<bizio> essendo in ambiente windows,che programma uso per creare una iso funzionante da chiavetta?
<mora1911> mi servirebbe aiuto
<bizio> salve a tutti
<bizio> vorrei creare una iso di ubuntu per farlo partire in prova senza installarlo
<bizio> per provare a recuperare un hd esterno
<bizio> essendo in ambiente windows,che programma uso per creare una iso funzionante da chiavetta?
<bizio> c'è nessuno?
<caveat> bizio: in che senso "per provare a recuperare un hd esterno"?
<bizio> ciao
<bizio> caveat
<bizio> nel senso che è morto
<bizio> il pc lo installa
<bizio> ma non lo vede
<bizio> mi dice che lo posso estrarre con la rimozione sicura ma
<bizio> non mi funziona
<caveat> ah, tu dici che lo monta, pero` non lo riesci a usare
<caveat> e quindi vorresti provare a vedere se da Linux invece lo potrai usare
<caveat> pensando che sia un bizzo di Windows
<caveat> usando un live usb Ubuntu
<caveat> !usbwin | bizio
<ubot-it> bizio: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<caveat> ^ questi sono i metodi consigliati per farlo da windows
<bizio> grazie ;)
<bartolomeo> ciao. come si apre una chiave usb da terminale?? si puo'?
<krabador> tutto è possibile
<krabador> se non l'hai già montata da gestore files, sudo fdisk -l , vedi come la vede il sistema , poi sudo mount /dev/sdxy /cartella/di/montaggio , dove xy li vedi tramite il comando fdisk di prima, e cartelladimontaggio è una qualsiasi cartella a tua scelta
<lars254> salve digito il comando sudo mv Corso /html e scompare...dove lo trovo ora?
<cristian_c> 'e scompare'
<cristian_c> lars254: scompare il terminale?
<lars254> nono la cartella che ho spostato
<krabador> lars254, /htlm
<krabador> lars254, /html
<lars254> krabador anche io mi aspettavo di trovarlo li... ma quando entro in html non esiste una cartella Corso...ho fatto la ricerca in tutto il pc e non me la trova
<bartolomeo> <krabador>grazie
<krabador> lars254, non è dentro , /html è Corso, in base al comando che hai dati
<krabador> *o
<lars254> si sono d'accordo con te che ho sbagliato il comando e che avrei dovuto dire /html/Corso... ma ora non lo trovo più quindi?
<lars254> ls
<krabador> lars254, non c'è da essere d'accordo. I comandi fanno delle cose, se non le fanno danno errore, la sintassi del comando da te segnalato , ha rinominato "Corso" presente nella cartella in cui eri nel terminale in quel momento, in /html
<lars254> e i file che erano in Corso non dovrebbero essere in html ora?
<cristian_c> lars254: ls -l /html
<krabador> lars254, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lars254, sudo ls -la /html | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<cristian_c> lars254: ovviamente non incollare in canale, se l'output è composte da diverse linee
<cristian_c> *o
<lars254> drwxrwxrwx  7 root root 4096 lug  3 15:29 html
<cristian_c> è una cartella
<lars254> esatto e io avevo nello stesso livello la mia cartella corso con dei file all'interno, la volevo spostare in html ma ho premuto invio per errore con percorso incompleto e mi è scomparo tutto quello che era nella cartella corso
<krabador> puoi mandare i 2 comandi ?
<lars254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18451078/
<krabador> nbproject
<krabador> parte1
<krabador> in /html hai questo
<lars254> ma non mi compaiono se apro la cartella ne tanto meno me li fa copiare ne spostare... come è possibile?
<krabador> lars254, sei sicuro di andare in /html ?
<cristian_c> lars254: html appartiene all'utente root
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> è nella /
<krabador> lars254, hai dato un comando all'andata, puoi dare un comando al ritorno ;)
<cristian_c> lars254: spostando la cartella hai anche cambiato il proprietario
<lars254> ah ok ecco perche non lo trovavo...stavo confodendo le due html...trovata quella che si chiamava "corso"
<krabador> lars254, niente è lasciato al caso .
<lars254> ora la rinomino e la sposto senza sbagliare.. Grazie mille
<bartolomeo>  qualcosa che mi sostituisce creatore dischi di avvio visto che per bug non funziona per 14.04lts... sto cercando di installare linux su un eee pc da chiaveta
<award> provato unetbootin ?
<bartolomeo> <award>no, ci provo adesso,, grazie
<award> ;)
<krabador> bartolomeo, lascia perdere unetbootin
<krabador> bartolomeo, di cosa devi fare la chiavetta?
<bartolomeo> vorrei installare un leeenux su un eee pc dalla chiavetta, non ha unita cd, "creatore dischi di avvio " dice che non funziona per il problema di bug per 14.04 lts (la mia distro)
<krabador> bartolomeo, qui sei in un canale ubuntu, ti si puo' consigliare al meglio come fare pendrives per sistemi ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> le iso delle varie distro linux, non sono tutte uguali
<krabador> rispondono diversamente ai vai software e metodi per fare pendrives
<krabador> *vari
<krabador> bartolomeo, chiedi nelle risorse "leeenux" , per quanto riguarda come maneggiare loro materiale.
<bartolomeo> si , in realta sono qua perche ho un ubuntu 14.04 che non funziona per sto bug... c'è un canale per leeenux??
<robertoio> buon pomeriggio chi mi dice dove posso trovare una iso di ubuntu pronta da masterizzare grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> bartolomeo, il bug di creatore dischi di avvio, con versioni successive a 14.10, riguarda le iso di ubuntu.
<krabador> robertoio, leggi i link nel topic
<bartolomeo> ah!! ok, grazie
<krabador> bartolomeo, ed il bug di "creatore dischi di avvio " non compromette il funzionamento del sistema
<FlushPr0xy> ciaoo
<FlushPr0xy> hi
<krabador> che se proprio vuoi risolvere, puoi farlo passando a 16.04
<bartolomeo> <krabador>ti ringrazio
<FlushPr0xy> qui si parla di tutti i tipi di ubuntu? anche i derivati?
<FlushPr0xy> es kubuntu etc?
<krabador> !chat | bartolomeo
<ubot-it> bartolomeo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<krabador> !derivate | fu
<ubot-it> fu: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> !derivate | FlushPr0xy
<ubot-it> FlushPr0xy: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<FlushPr0xy> ah ok
<krabador> le "Recognised Ubuntu flavours"
<krabador> "c'è un canale per leeenux??"
<krabador> bartolomeo, spiegami perchè lo chiedi qui, invece di cercare nelle loro risorse, tramite il web
<ToxicCell> ciao
<Mary_> salve, è disponibile in ubuntu un software per plotter, perstampa su grossi formati di carta?Grazie
<cristian_c> Mary_: beh,
<cristian_c> Mary_: hai già cercato nel software center?
<cristian_c> digitando la parola 'pleotter'
<cristian_c> 'plotter'
<simzar> ciao, ho un triangolo rosso con punto esclamativo, come lo tolgo?
<simzar> cambio server per gli aggiornamenti?
<krabador> simzar, versione di ubuntu ?
<simzar> 14.04 LTS
<krabador> simzar, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> simzar, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18468730/
<krabador> simzar, hai ppa offline
<krabador> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<krabador> simzar, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<simzar> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<simzar> sorry
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18468876/
<krabador> questa cosa che hai messo https://launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/+archive/ubuntu/qreator-stable
<krabador> è andata offline
<simzar> si?
<krabador> eh
<krabador> il sistema di aggiornamenti si blocca, con fonti software esterne che vanno offline
<simzar> bene, no? che ci fa online?
<krabador> simzar, buahahahahah
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<simzar> dai che faccio per sbloccare?
<simzar> la tolgo?
<simzar> non si può isolare quell'applicazione?
<krabador> sai almeno di averla messa, o segui roboticamente cose che leggi a caso su internet?
<krabador> !ppa | simzar
<ubot-it> simzar: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<simzar> so di averla messa, non sapevo che potesse inceppare il resto
<simzar> viene dall'ubuntu software centre
<krabador> è un ppa. I ppa sono sconsigliati esattamente per questo. Ed è per questo che non si fa assistenza con sistemi con ppa all'interno, specie se l'utente non si rende conto di cosa abbiafatto
<krabador> simzar, non viene dall'ubuntu software center
<krabador> ma dal ppa che hai messo, dopo l'inserimento del quale, la roba appare li, non non è roba ufficiale canonical, che non ti avrebbe mai inceppato il sistema di aggiornamento
<krabador> simzar, sofware-properties-gtk
<simzar> qui il software centre mi dice di si, lo disinstallo e lo reintallo, ha la spunta verde
<krabador> clicca sulla tab "altro software"
<krabador> simzar, se hai intenzione di continuare a prendere in giro accomodati pure fuori
<simzar> non prendo in giro, sono in buona fede, lo tolgo se sei sicuro che sia ppa non supportata, ma vedo una spunta verde
<krabador> lascia stare il software center
<simzar> ok
<krabador> che in tutto questo non c'entra niente
<simzar> come lo tolgo?
<krabador> se ti sforzassi di leggere quello che sto dicendo
<krabador> non solo capiresti che non è il software, ma la fonte
<krabador> il ppa
<krabador> che ti sta inceppando il sistema
<krabador> ma te lo stavo anche spiegando, come fare.
<simzar> ah, scusa, come faccio?'
<krabador> rileggi qualche messaggio indietro, quello delle 21:42 ;)
<simzar> non mi fa vedere l'altro software, software-properties-gtk non funziona, il triangolo è sparito
<krabador> simzar, ubuntu o derivata ?
<simzar> cos'è un derivata? ho ubuntu
<krabador> simzar, apri il terminale
<krabador> digita software-properties-gtk
<krabador> invio
<krabador> avrai una finestra
<krabador> clicchi sulla tab "altro software"
<krabador> togli la spunta al ppa che hai messo
<krabador> clicca su chiudi
<simzar> non mi ricordavo di aver messo tale spunta
<krabador> torni nel temrinale
<simzar> ok
<krabador> simzar, il ppa è nel sistema, se non ti ricordi di averlo messo, è un altro problema
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<simzar> ok, potevo eliminare quelle ppa o se le lascio fa nulla, basta la spunta?
<simzar> tolta
<simzar> la spunta è tolta
<krabador> <krabador> clicca su chiudi
<krabador> ma non ti arrivano tutti , i messaggi ?
<krabador> <krabador> torni nel temrinale
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<simzar> spero di si sta lavorando il terminal
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18470103/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18470173/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<simzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18470259/
<krabador> simzar, il sistema è sbloccato
<simzar> grazie krabador, scusa se ho fatto confusione
<simzar> ora vedo pure il software sconosciuto dal centre, sono sette programmi
<MarioSD> Ciao ragazzi,ho appena installato Ubuntu 16.04 e non so dove sia la tastiera sullo schermo
<MarioSD> qualche aiutino? :)
<MarioSD> Carlin0 so che tu mi puoi aiutare :)
<krabador> MarioSD, non pingare, per favore
<MarioSD> cosa?
<MarioSD> piangere? o pingare?
<krabador> rivolgiti al canale, non a qualcuno in particolare.
<MarioSD> ok
<krabador> 16.04,su che device ?
<MarioSD> PC Ovviamente
<MarioSD> si puo installare anche su altro?
<Carlin0> nel tostapane gira bene
<krabador> eh, la fretta
<Magofelix> Quando accendo il PC compare error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode...  Ho provato con amministrazione di sistema ripristino, senza successo! Potete aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema? Grazie
<krabador> "amministrazione di sistema ripristino" ---> ovvero?
<Magofelix> http://Wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministratzioneSistema/GRUB/Ripristino/
<krabador> hai puntato correttamente alla partizione di sistema, durante la procedura di ripristino di grub ?
<Magofelix> credo di si
<krabador> beh, questo è un ambiente dove supporre non è utile
<krabador> Magofelix, hai usb o dvd di ubuntu, con cui hai fatto l'installazione ?
<Magofelix> posso riprovare
<krabador> Magofelix, hai usb o dvd di ubuntu, con cui hai fatto l'installazione ?
<krabador> se la risposta è si, carica la sessione di prova, ed entra qui da li .
<Magofelix> unknown command! No non ho né usb ne dvd
<krabador> e allora mi spieghi come hai seguito la guida di ripristino di grub, senza supporto di installazione?
<krabador> e che cosa hai capito, quando hai letto nella guida "Per eseguire la seguente procedura è sufficiente utilizzare la Live di Ubuntu utilizzata per l'installazione del sistema." ?
<Magofelix> connesso al supporto tecnico
<krabador> Magofelix, l'hai mai letta veramente, la guida che hai detto di aver seguito?
<Magofelix> ho capito che il link fornito funziona anche senza la Live
<krabador> ma capisci senza leggere?
<krabador> fa revisionare l'impianto telepatico, scarica la iso di ubuntu, fa pendrive o dvd, carica la sessione di prova, ed entra qui da li
<Magofelix> e' la mia prima esperienza con Linux! Abbi pietà
<krabador> se non leggi le guide, sei tu che non hai pietà di te stesso ;)
<krabador> se non ti procuri un supporto di installazione , ovvero dvd o pendrive realizzati correttamente, non puoi seguire la guida, e non ti si puo' fornire assistenza
<Magofelix> hai ragione ma la guida e' così vasta che non so da dove cominciare
<krabador> Magofelix, se hai fatto le scuole medie, dall'inizio , in alto.
<krabador> ma anche da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR
<krabador> se il tuo pc, ha il disco con tabella di partizioni MBR
<Magofelix> ti ringrazio! Adesso mi rileggo la guida e ci provo
<krabador> Magofelix, come hai intenzione di fare la usb o il dvd?
<Magofelix> sto pasticciando con i- pad quindi faccio domani un dvd con un altro PC
<krabador> un pc a caso, o sai che sistema ci sarà?
<Magofelix> il primo che trovo disponibile, di sistemi non ne capisco un acca
<krabador> Magofelix, si, ma se ce la fai a sapere se c'è windows, o meno , ti si puo' dire come fare il dvd o la pendrive
<Magofelix> windows 7
<krabador> !iso | Magofelix
<ubot-it> Magofelix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Magofelix
<ubot-it> Magofelix: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> entrambe ti dicono precisamente come fare il supporto di installazione ubuntu in windows
<luckysky> devo fare la copia di backup di 3 dvd di software, ma mentre crea l'immagine clone si pianta
<krabador> !chat | luckysky
<ubot-it> luckysky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luckysky> non ho mai fatto copie di sicurezza di dvd originali, è dovuto alle protezioni?
<luckysky> credo sia inerente a ubuntu, voglio sapere se oltre a brasero o k3b devo installare qualcos'altro
<krabador> luckysky, qui dentro si fornisce assistenza se è il sistema in se a non funzionare
<krabador> tutto il resto è #ubuntu-it-chat
<luckysky> ok, passo di la allora
<Rebecca92> krabador, sta ancora arrivando merda?
<krabador> eh, si, ha finito adesso
<Rebecca92> cristo
<krabador> ma sei stata simpatica al bot
<krabador> puoi rientrare
<luckysky> esiste un modo di non dover rifare l'agonia di uefi ogni volta che si installa il nuovo kernel?
<krabador> luckysky, con l'installazione del kernel si aggiorna anche grub
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-05
<Seba_G> https://thepb.in/p/pghQ0q3X09PCR
<Seba_G> Salve a tutti rieccomi qui sempre con lo stesso problema :( ho installato la mia Brother DCP-585CW su Xubuntu 16.10 a 64 bit la stampante va da dio ma non vede lo scanner ho seguito questa procedura per l'istillazione dei driver http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherDriverTool tutto ok ha anche istallato i driver per lo scanner
<Seba_G>  ma nulla ho ho inserito questa stringa "# Brother scanners
<Seba_G> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" qui "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules" ma nulla infine dietro suggerimento d un utente alcuni giorni fa ho inserito questa "ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0200", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" ma nulla
<Seba_G> adesso sono di nuovo accedervi il vostro aiuto
<Seba_G> la cosa strana che con la versione xubuntu 14.10 a 32 tutto funzionava
<Seba_G> dove sbaglio :(?
<akis24> Seba_G: hai bisogno di qualcosa parla pure in canale ..
<Seba_G> askis24:ho già scritto ma forse sono tutti occupati non volevo distrubarti
<Seba_G> ho un problema con lo scanner
<akis24> Seba_G: chiedi pure magari qualcuno legge e puo' risponderti ..
<Seba_G> akis24 : ok  ci riprovo
<Seba_G> akis24 : stavo aspettando
<ExPBoy> Seba_G, se vai sul sito del produttore magari trovi il driver giusto
<Seba_G> exPBoy : fatto è lo script rilasciato dal prduttore
<ExPBoy> Seba_G, controlla bene il modello
<akis24> Seba_G: su dai dicci modello e marca e cosa hai provato gia a fare
<Seba_G> akis24:Salve a tutti rieccomi qui sempre con lo stesso problema :( ho installato la mia Brother DCP-585CW su Xubuntu 16.10 a 64 bit la stampante va da dio ma non vede lo scanner ho seguito questa procedura per l'istillazione dei driver http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherDriverTool tutto ok ha anche istallato i driver per lo
<Seba_G> scanner ma nulla ho ho inserito questa stringa "# Brother scanners
<Seba_G> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" qui "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules" ma nulla infine dietro suggerimento d un utente alcuni giorni fa ho inserito questa "ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0200", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" ma nulla
<akis24> Seba_G:  xubuntu 16.10 è in beta al massimo ... e pensi gia' a installarla
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<ExPBoy> e metti 10.04 no
<Seba_G> askis : scusa 16.04
<ExPBoy> Seba_G, provato a consultare questa guida? :     http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<Seba_G> si in fatti la stringa # Brother...
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> Seba_G, tu hai consultato una guida diversa
<Seba_G> ExPBoy : perchè ?? io inserito (# Brother scanners
<Seba_G> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<akis24> Seba_G: io ti consiglierei di eliminare le modifice effettuate e scaricarti i driver in formato .deb dal sito del produttore
<akis24> Seba_G: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp585cw_all&os=128&flang=English
<akis24> è tutto disponibile senza script strani ecc
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> bastano 3 righe sul terminale
<ExPBoy> ma se non legge la guida....
<Seba_G> akis24: ho seguito la tua guida passo passo e la stampante funzione da dio anche in wifi
<akis24> Seba_G: ti complichi la vita per nulla quando li hai tutto .. basta leggere e documentarsi
<Seba_G> ma lo scanner no
<ExPBoy> aahhh
<ExPBoy> punto
<akis24> Seba_G: Scanner driver 64bit (deb package) ...
<Seba_G> akis24 : dici ?? perché con lo script  ha istallato anche i drive per lo scanner
<Seba_G> ora provo
<akis24> Seba_G: di solito si segue la strada ufficiale specie se disponibile com nel tuo caso .. certo ora vai a capire cosa hai fatto
<Seba_G> akis24: ho seguito semplicemente la guida passo passo per lo script elimino a questo punto la stringa che ho inserito
<Seba_G> devo andare ci sentiamodomani  grazie
<silvabos> Buongiorno, sono nuovo su linux, ho sempre usato windows, avevo i miei file sul disco esterno quando mi servivano li spostavo o copiavo sul so e li aprivo ora con ubuntu 15.10 non è la stessa cosa come posso risolvere questo problema? grazie
<daniele__> Salve, ho installato kubuntu 16.04 da zero .... ma è terribilmente instabile... mi si schianta plasma una volta ogni due e dolphin ogni 6 minuti...
<daniele__> E' un problema mio o è un difetto dela distro?
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, di KDE ... certo ogni due minuti è troppo anche per KDE... forse devi controllare la compatibilità con il tuo HW ...
<daniele__> In una mattinata ho avuto 7 crash, tra plasma e dolphin
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, prima di installare non hai testato il tutto in modalità LIVE ?
<daniele__> Capito...
<daniele__> Si, andava benone...
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, indica che hw stai utilizzando ... sk video processore ecc ecc
<daniele__> non ho fatto grandi cose ma andava
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, questa affermazione "<daniele__> non ho fatto grandi cose ma andava.."...
<daniele__> Come è il comando per madare direttamente su pastebin :D
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18534141/
<daniele__> Grazie
<daniele__> Ecco, proprio adesso. Altro crash di dolphin
<daniele__> Eseguibile: dolphin PID: 2540 Segnale: Segmentation fault (11) Ora: 05/07/16 14:32:36
<daniele__> :(
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, è un portatile di generazione Skylake  ?
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, il supporto attuale di ubuntu a skylake non è dei migliori ......
<daniele__> Quindi una distro vale l' altra, avrò cmq un esperienza non ottimale?
<daniele__> Così non è usabile... è di una lentezza imbarazzante
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, provane altre ma ripeto attualmente il supporto a skylake non è ottimale
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, chiaramente migliorerà con i prossimi rilasci ... il 21 luglio sarà rilasciata la versione 16.04.1
<Mr_Pan> daniele__,  vedo anche che il tuo portatile dispone di una doppia scheda video integrata + amd
<daniele__> Si che tra l'altro neache funziona
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, che portatile è  ? dell ?
<Mr_Pan> Hp?
<Mr_Pan> Lenovo  ?
<daniele__> Lenovo b51
<Mr_Pan> ok
<daniele__> b51-80
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, si stavo leggendo .. non sembra molto "ubuntu-friendly" ...
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=612164
<daniele__> Capisco, credo che rimetterò su W10 (nativo) e continuerò ad usare mint su un Aspire 5750ZG che fa schifo ma va 3 volte più veloce di quest con 26 core e 100GB di ram..
<daniele__> Mr_Pan:  ahahahahh è mio quel post
<Mr_Pan> daniele__, lo immaginavo :D
<daniele__> solo che c'ho la capoccia dura e quidni c'h provato anche kubuntu
<daniele__> Nada... grazie mille comunque
<Mr_Pan> prego
<krabador> daniele__: ti è stato spiegato sempre qui dentro giorni fa, nel minimo dettaglio , fornendoti considerazioni ufficiali del kernel linux , il rapporto attuale tra linux e skylake, e fai come se niente fosse?
<Mr_Pan> krabador, ah mi sono perso la conversazione ...
<daniele__> krabador:  No, ma speravo che, da qualche parte nel vasto mondo di internet ci fosse una soluzione, sono speranzoso di natura... chiedo scusa
<daniele__> Capisci chee mandiamo la gente sulla luna e a me me va a scatti il monitor.... un pò me c'è rode pure er culo
<daniele__> :D grazie lo stesso
<krabador> daniele__: capisci  che il tuo atteggiamento , nei confronti di chi ti risponde perentoriamente e fornendoti delucidazioni dettagliate , è "prendere per il culo" ?
<daniele__> No, questa interpretazione non mi è chiara ma tu hai il diritto di pensarlo e io il dovere di fartelo pernsare
<SCR3310> Salve. Non riesco ad installare lettore SCR3310 per firma digitale
<Mr_Pan> !chat | SCR3310
<ubot-it> SCR3310: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SCR3310> il problema è su ubuntu 16, su versioni precendeti no problem
<Mr_Pan> SCR3310, hai provato con i driver proprietari  ? sul sito del produttore ci sono anche per linux
<krabador> SCR3310, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> con la buona salute.
<Carlin0> eh ma siete troppo lenti
<Guest82672> Vorrei installare una UI più leggera su ubuntu (attualmente ho Unity), ho sentito parlare di LXDE, ma non ho capito un po' di cose... È molto difficile la configurazione grafica rispetto ad Unity?
<krabador> !derivate | Guest82672
<ubot-it> Guest82672: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> va nella pagina dedicata a lubuntu
<krabador> puoi scaricare la iso, fare una pendrive,e provarla direttamente in sessione di prova, per farti un'idea precisa
<Guest82672> Ah ok comunque devo reinstallare il SO, non è una componente che posso aggiungere alla mia versione corrente di ubuntu?
<krabador> si puo' tecnicamente fare, ma è sconsigliabile, per una serie di ragioni legate a come certe impostazioni in default del sistema e degli utenti, vanno ad interagire con gli ambienti grafici
<krabador> uno dei motivi dell'esisteza delle derivate, nonostante la base ed il parco software sia lo stesso per tutte, è che ci sono ottimizzazioni di sistema in proporzione all'ambiente grafico della derivata presa in considerazione
<Guest82672> Capisco, io comunque cercavo una soluzione che non mi obbligasse a reinstallare tutto, conoscevo già Lubuntu
<Guest82672> Però se dici che potrei avere grossi problemi evito
<krabador> "Ah ok comunque devo reinstallare il SO" ---> devi o non devi ?
<krabador> Guest82672, mischiare ambienti grafici porta problemi
<Guest82672> No era una domanda, scusa
<Guest82672> Non devo reinstallarlo
<krabador> ok
<Guest82672> Allora mi tengo Unity, non mi da grossi problemi, è solo poco reattivo
<Guest82672> Quando ho tempo reinstallo tutto con Lubuntu
<krabador> Guest82672, quanta ram e che vga hai ?
<Guest82672> In realtà nno sto messo malissimo, ma neanche bene per unity.. Ho 4GB di ram
<Guest82672> Per la scheda video aspetta che la recupero
<krabador> con 4 giga di ram ed una scheda video piu' recente di 15 anni, la reattività te la puo' dare un sistema senza effetti grafici particolari
<Guest82672> Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<krabador> Guest82672, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Guest82672, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Guest82672> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18557747/
<Guest82672> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18557747/
<Guest82672> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18557747/
<Guest82672> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18557747/
<Guest82672> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18557747/
<Guest6194> Scusa krabador si era disconnessa la chat
<krabador> si, non si possono incollare piu' di 6 linee
<Guest6194> Avevo inviato la scheda video con pastebinit non so se l'hai vista
<Guest6194> Si, non l'ho fatto apposta, mi ha incollato il link sei volte
<graz> salve a tutti, spero che mi possiate aiutare a risolvere un problema. Ho installato KDenlive, stavo provando a zummare ma mi da il filmato tipo solarizzato. Una volta inserito il clip sulla linea temporale sonoandato su add trans - composite e appena inserisco un punto di partenza mi "solarizza lintero video)
<Guest6194> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18557747/
<krabador> Guest6194, beh, sei nella condizione di usare quello che ti pare
<krabador> Guest6194, unity rimane il piu' pesante
<Guest6194> Vedendo i requisiti delle varie UI anch'io pensavo quello, ma unity è poco reattiva
<krabador> Guest6194, puoi fare varie pendrive , con le varie derivate, in modo da vedere quello con cui ti trovi meglio al di la della prestazione velocistica
<Guest6194> Meglio di windows 7, che usavo prima, ma sempre poco reattiva
<krabador> <krabador> Guest6194, unity rimane il piu' pesante  ---> ed il piu' avido di risorse grafiche, rispetto a tutti gli altri
<Guest6194> Ok grazie, quando avrò tempo proverò le varie derivate
<nicolac> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema al pc
<nicolac> la connessioone wireless mi si scollega
<nicolac> ciao ho problemi di connessione ho scaricato i driver della chiavetta con quale comando li faccio partire?
<nicolac> l'ho installato con wine ma non so se funziona
<nicolac> ho 16.04
<f843d0> nicolac: cioè, avresti installato tramite wine drivers per un dongle wifi?
<f843d0> nicolac: ancora ancora ndiswrapper, ma un procedimento come il tuo, ha opportunità sostanzialmente nulle di funzionare
<nicolac> si ho installato con wine
<f843d0> nicolac: wine è adatto in qualche occasione a far girare applicativi, ma difficilmente driver di sistema
<cristian_c> eh
<f843d0> nicolac: fornisci dettagli sul USB device che stai cercando di utilizzare per associarti a reti wireless: lsusb è un inizio
<nicolac> lsusb
<cristian_c> nicolac: apri un terminale e digita il comando: lsusb | pastebinit
<cristian_c> questo intendevq
<cristian_c> a
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma sopratutto digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nicolac> in pratica mmi si disconnette sopo pochi minuti e vorrei provare a installare da terminale i driver della chiavetta Asus N 13 e dopo della scheda di rete RTL8111/8168/8411
<cristian_c> nicolac: e cosa cambierebbe installandoli da terminale?
<nicolac> ma non so come far partire i driver da terminale
<cristian_c> nicolac: che poi ti s'è detto, i driver di windows sono driver di windows
<cristian_c> i driver di linux sono deiver di linux
<cristian_c> nicolac: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi le tue richieste di supporto in canale
<cristian_c> dove gli utenti avranno la possibilità di risponderti
<nicolac> qui sopra
<nicolac> stu pensi che non risolvo se installo i driver da terminale?
<cristian_c> nicolac: ce ka fai a esprimerti in modo più completo evitando monosillabi?
<cristian_c> nicolac: non risolvi installando i driver di wondows
<cristian_c> o meglio tentando di installarli con wine
<cristian_c> cme ti è già stato abbondantemente detto da f843d0
<nicolac> va bene
<nicolac> ma ho il file ma come faccio a capire come installare il file con linux
<cristian_c> nicolac: e a quanto so, la compatibilità di ndiswrapper è limitata ai driver dip
<f843d0> nicolac: il canale di assistenza sta ancora aspettando di sapere quale è il modello di dongle usb che stai usando
<cristian_c> e protrebbe andare persino peggio rispetto ai driver nativi per linux
<cristian_c> nicolac: 'ho il file'  <- che file?
<f843d0> 22:01:22< nicolac> ma ho il file ma come faccio a capire come installare il file con linux ---- hai l'idea che probabilmente il file è errato?
<cristian_c> nicolac: e tra l'altro non hai mandato nessun comando, tra quelli segnalati
<nicolac> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0b05:17ab ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. B1) [Realtek RTL8192CU]
<cristian_c> nicolac: e anche il secondo manca
<cristian_c> manca il secondo
<nicolac> qual'è il secondo?
<nicolac> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0b05:17ab ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. B1) [Realtek RTL8192CU]
<nicolac> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc. MK260 Wireless Combo Receiver
<cristian_c> nicolac: che non c'entra niente con la richiesta che t'è stata fatta
<cristian_c> cristian_c> nicolac: ma sopratutto digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> di diversi minuti fa
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18578603/
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma neanche la ethernet funge?
<nicolac> dopo una ventina di minuti mi si blocca e non vedo più le connessioni
<cristian_c> 'non vedo le più connessioni'
<nicolac> le reti, la prossima volta che provo a collegare la ethernet
<cristian_c> nicolac: da cosa ti accorgi che si disconnette?'
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma neanche la ethernet funge?
<nicolac> scollegadosi e non trova nessuna rete wifi
<cristian_c> nel senso che non riesci più ad aprire pagine web di punto in bianco?
<cristian_c> nicolac: che ubuntu hai?
<nicolac> Si ma anche con Wicd network ma devo riaccendere il pc
<nicolac> con 15.10 mi scollegava ogni tanto e dovevo ricollegarmi al Wifi ma con il 16.10 LTS non vede pià le reti dopo qualche minuto di collegamento funzionante
<cristian_c> nicolac: e perché hqi wicd network?
<cristian_c> nicolac: tra l'altro 16.10 ancora non esiste ufficialmente ;)
<nicolac> perchè ho visto su internet che potevo vedere le reti su questo programma
<cristian_c> nicolac: ah, comunque. nicolac , evita ctcp, per favore
<cristian_c> non è un canale di sondaggi, questo
<nicolac> cosa è il ctcp?
<cristian_c> nicolac: le reti, le vedi anche nel network manager, se funziona adegiatamente
<cristian_c> Received CTCP PING 1467698601401 from nicolac
<cristian_c> nicolac: quello che hai fatto prima
<nicolac> si
<nicolac> per installare il driver della chiavetta?
<cristian_c> nicolac: sul driver ti è stato spiegato abbondantemente
<cristian_c> che devi focalizzarti sul driver linux, su ubuntu
<cristian_c> piuttosto che tentare di forzare una compatibikit
<cristian_c>  cmpatibilità tra driver di sistemi operativi differenti
<nicolac> grazie ma non so da dove cominciare
<cristian_c> nicolac: intanto sappiamo che hai una asus n13
<cristian_c> e che usi i driver rtl8192cu
<cristian_c> che sono spesso problematici su linuz
<cristian_c> linuz
<cristian_c> x
<nicolac> si ho il file ma non so come far partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> nicolac: ti ho chiesto prima quale file
<nicolac> rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20120730
<nicolac> della chiavetta N13
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nicolac: quindi fornito nrl cd di asus?
<nicolac> si dal cd Asus
<cristian_c> nicolac: su 16.04, giusto?
<nicolac> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nicolac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273334
<cristian_c> nicolac: dai una lettura di questo
<nicolac> grazie
<valdo31279> salve aiuto
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | valdo31279
<ubot-it> valdo31279: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Hippo> Ciao a tutti, sapete se è possibile migliorare la velocità del sistema, inteso velocità di apertura programmi, su ubuntu 16.04?
<Carlin0> Hippo, magari un ssd
<Hippo> Ma ho visto che anche sul fisso dove ho un SSD la situazione è la stessa
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-06
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. dovrei ripristinare il grub, causa i soliti malfunzionamenti di winsozz, ma ho una partizione dati separata e non  vorrei fare casini. qualcuno mi pu; aiutare nel montare le partizioni? sono gia' in live...
<falcoman> buongiorno a tutti
<falcoman> quando faccio l'aggiornamento di ubuntu 15.04 mi da errore, qualcuno puo darmi una mano a risolverlo
<falcoman> ??
<falcoman> mi leggete?
<Mattia> Buongiorno io ho Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 lts installato nel pc, poi dopo vari aggiornamenti rilasciati sono spariti i suoni di sistema es.: effetto goccia.... si possono ripristinare?
<akis24> Mattia: prova dal menu delle impostazioni di sistema  a vedere se puoi reimpostare i suoni
<Mattia> I suoni pre inseriti nel sistema ci sono e funzionano ma quando io aumento o diminuisco il volume non sento più l'effetto che faceva all'inizio.
<N3mo> Buongiorno, se vado in "Gestore di driver" (kubunu 16.04) mi rimane il tab "raccolta delle informazioni sul sitema" per anni e non si muove mai... come devo fare?
<akis24> Mattia:  Preferenze audio → Effetti sonori altro non saprei dirti non uso gnome ..
<Mattia> ok
<akis24> N3mo: hai aggiornato il sistema ? versione di ubuntu ?
<N3mo> Installato liscio ieri, come sopra Kubuntu 16.04
<akis24> N3mo: da terminale sudo apt update   e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mattia> ok akis24
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18615261/
<N3mo> Grazie
<akis24> N3mo: sudo apt upgrade
<Mattia> ok
<Mattia> fatto non ci sono aggiornamenti da installare
<akis24> Mattia:  non è per te ..
<Mattia> ah
<N3mo> akis24:  upgrade lo metto sempre su astebin o lo faccio e basta?
<akis24> N3mo: dalle impostazioni dei repository abilita i repo " partner"  metti la spunta sulla casella  .. posta sempre i risultati anche
<N3mo> akis24:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18615809/   Puoi dirmi come fare per abilitarli?
<N3mo> Su Kubuntu non trovo la voce..
<akis24> N3mo: Applicazioni, Sistema, Gestore degli Aggiornamenti Altro, Avanzate... e poi Configura Sorgenti Software   metti la spunta sui repo partner  e conferma ti chiedera' di aggiornare conferma sempre  di sicuro troverai aggiornamenti da effettuare
<N3mo> Ok, fatto rido update?
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18616210/   Grazie ancora
<akis24> N3mo: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18616354/
<akis24> N3mo: dai anche sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras  ti si aprira' una finestra spostati con il tasto tab su " ok " e conferma
<N3mo> Cos fa questo coamndo?
<akis24> N3mo: installa qualcosa di utile .. se non ti fidi dillo
<N3mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18616752/
<N3mo> Era curiosità, traquillo. Al massimo nel mio PC ci trovi qualche porno d'annata... niete di più
<akis24> N3mo:  sudo apt install libdvd-pkg libdvdread4 python3
<akis24> N3mo: appena finisce dai  sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<N3mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18617271/
<akis24>  N3mo sudo apt install gdebi-kde   e poi ancora sudo apt install synaptic
<N3mo> Fatto
<akis24> N3mo: sudo apt clean
<akis24> N3mo: finito e poi riavvia
<akis24> N3mo: se provi da driver aggiuntivi  e impiega parecchio è normale .. anche perche' a volte non trova nulla  .. dipende dall'hardware del sistema comunque alla fine dovrebbe dirti quando non trova nulla e ha finito
<N3mo> Ok, grazie mille per il supprto
<akis24> di nulla
<N3mo> Buona giornata
<akis24> a te
<bobone> Buongiorno, sto eseguendo il ripristino di sistema Ubuntu 16.04 e da quattro ore il processo è ancora fermo...
<taken> HO PROBLEMA CON ubuntu  14.04  non carica aggiornamenti e francamente   non va un gran che  bene
<lal> raga
<lal> se uso ubuntu
<lal> sono hacker no?
<lal> me l'ha detto piero l'amico mio
<lal> che lui usa linux ed è pentester
<h725> buongiorno, qualcuno sa dirmi quanto impiego a sovrascrivere con dd un hdd da 600 gb
<h725> grazie
<Carlin0> h725, ti pare che la cosa abbia a che fare col supporto a ubuntu ?
<h725> non so con cosa ha  a che fare, se sai rispondi altrimenti grazie
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<h725> ri-grazie
<mikeit> c'e nessuno?
<cristian_c> mikeit: ....
<cristian_c> dopo forse anni di permanenza
<cristian_c> non l'hai capito che:
<cristian_c> !nessuno | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> ?
<mikeit> problema con workstation 12 pro in ubuntu 16.04 non parte
<cristian_c> mikeit: per favore, definisci in tutti i suoi aspetti quel 'non parte'
<cristian_c> elencando caratteristiche del pc e versione di ubuntu, anche
<krabador> mikeit, qui si fa supporto solo ad installazioni reali
<mikeit> non parte il software
<krabador> per macchine virtuali, fa riferimento alla loro documentazione
<mikeit> krabador, in che senso reali?
<mikeit> krabador, non un vm ma l'app stessa non trova i moduli vmnet e vmmon
<krabador> mikeit, leggi documentazione vmware , per problem con il loro software
<mikeit> krabador, son 2 giorni che leggo se no non chiedevo
<krabador> mikeit, si ma non ce ne occupiamo qui
<mikeit> ma non sono problemi su ubuntu scusa
<krabador> questo no.
<mikeit> e un problema che non trova 2 moduli
<cristian_c> *documentazione vmware*
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente assistenza vmware
<Fra0909> Salve, c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di ubuntu?
<krabador> Fra0909, no, sono tutti in #windows ;)
<krabador> !chiedi | Fra0909
<ubot-it> Fra0909: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fra0909> Praticamente tentando di installare ubuntu ricevo questo messaggio di errore : " [drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, tryinf to reset the VCPU ". Il messaggio si ripete per una decina di volte ma senza alcuna soluzione.
<krabador> Fra0909, l'installer parte ?
<Fra0909> No, è l'unica cosa che appare e capita sia se lo provo senza installarlo sia se tento di installare
<krabador> Fra0909, hai fatto pendrive o dvd ?
<Fra0909> Pendrive
<krabador> Fra0909, che schermata hai , appena parte la pendrive ?
<Fra0909> Posso scegliere se provare ubuntu, se installarlo, installazione avanzata o controllare se ci sono problemi nei file d'installazione
<krabador> Fra0909, che radeon hai ?
<Fra0909> Una HD 7640G
<Fra0909> E' un portatile della asus modello  a55dr - sx138H
<krabador> di che versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando^
<krabador> Fra0909, hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png  ?
<Fra0909> No, se non erro ho scaricato l'ultima dal sito
<Fra0909> 16.04
<krabador> Fra0909, http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg questa ?
<Fra0909> Si, esattamente
<krabador> Fra0909, ok, in in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto, premi il tasto "e" , avrai un serie di linee, posizionati a fianco delle parole quiet splash , le cancelli, ed al loro posto, preceduto da uno spazio e seguito da uno spazio, digiti radeon.dpm=0
<krabador> al che premi f10
<Fra0909> Un secondo entro nella chat dal cellulare
<Franci0909> Rieccomi
<Franci0909> Dopo aver fatto quel comando l'installazione è partita ma comunque l'errore si è presentato più volte ed ora ho schermo nero
<krabador> Franci0909, fa la stessa cosa, assicurandoti di selezionare la prova
<krabador> non l'installazione
<Franci0909> Ok ci provo
<Franci0909> Sembra che abbia funzionato, ora mi trovo sul desktop con in alto a destra alcune icone relative a wifi volume ecc e basta
<krabador> allora, collega questa macchina ad internet
<krabador> ed entra qui da li
<Franci0909> Non posso fare niente, sembra impallato
<krabador> Franci0909, allora, stessa cosa, ed aggiungi nomodeset
<krabador> radeon.dpm=0 nomodeset
<krabador> in questo modi
<krabador> *o
<Franci0909> Dopo quel comando di prima?
<Franci0909> Ok grazie
<valdo31279> salve avrei bisogno di un aiutino.
<krabador> !chiedi | valdo31279
<ubot-it> valdo31279: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Franci0909> Sembra che tutto sia andato a buon fine, ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<krabador> sei connesso qui dalla sessione di prova ?
<valdo31279> buonasera scusa i tempi ma sono alle prime armi, ho installato monoboot kubuntu 16.04 e il gestore dei pacchetti mi chiede di usare apt-cdrom per associare il cd rom di kubuntu
<krabador> valdo31279, monoboot nel senso che parte una volta sola e poi non parte piu'?
<valdo31279> nel senso ho un solo s.o.
<valdo31279> scusatemi è la prima volta che entro in una chat.
<krabador> valdo31279, ok, un buon inizio è fare una domanda precisa
<cristian_c> valdo31279: quando ti viene richiesto?
<valdo31279> nell upgrade
<krabador> valdo31279, scusami, ma la tua domanda quale sarebbe ?
<valdo31279> fare riconoscere il cdrom kubuntu ad apt
<krabador> ma è una cosa che se non fai , ti da problemi ?
<krabador> valdo31279, puoi spiegare il problema che stai riscontrando ?
<valdo31279> se provo sudo apt-getmi dice che non puo indicizzare
<krabador> valdo31279, apri il terminale , digita software-properties-kde
<krabador> invio
<krabador> vai nella tab software di terze parti
<krabador> togli la spunta a cd rom
<valdo31279> le sorgenti software mi dicono che sara scaricata una nuova copia
<krabador> valdo31279, puoi fare uno screenshot dell'immagine che hai, della tab "software di terze parti"
<krabador> !image | valdo31279
<ubot-it> valdo31279: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valdo31279>  		 			 		 	
<krabador> valdo31279, è pronta l'immagine?
<valdo31279> spero http://image.prntscr.com/image/d0305775efcb4452a7ef0fa9ee17f2eb.png
<krabador> valdo31279, allora...
<krabador> la schermata della tab "software di terze parti"
<valdo31279> la tab riporta: altro software ed io ho tolto la spunta al cd rom
<krabador> valdo31279, immagine
<krabador> altrimenti ci giriamo i pollici
<valdo31279> credevo di averlo fatto
<valdo31279> http://image.prntscr.com/image/d0305775efcb4452a7ef0fa9ee17f2eb.png
<krabador> valdo31279, non hai mandato l'immagine richiesta
<valdo31279> ecco, contestuale sull'immagine copia indirizzo e poi ho incollato credo quale deve essere l'immagine?
<krabador> <krabador> la schermata della tab "software di terze parti"
<valdo31279> ops
<valdo31279> http://image.prntscr.com/image/07c446bebd6d4b4fb193c50706ea3fd4.png
<krabador> valdo31279, clicca su "chiudi " di entrambi
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<valdo31279> ecco chiude con http://paste.ubuntu.com/18660936/
<krabador> valdo31279, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<valdo31279> scusami ancora attualmente sono root ed ora http://paste.ubuntu.com/18661204/
<krabador> perfetto, sistema aggiornato e nessun proglema con i repositories
<valdo31279> grazie mille e spero di non aver disturbato troppo.
<krabador> no, figurati
<Cri> buona sera amici io ho ubuntu 14.4 lts
<krabador> ciao Cri
<krabador> che succede
<Cri> mi sono sparite le icone
<Cri> cosa posso fare
<krabador> Cri, dopo aggiornamento ?
<krabador> dopo cosa?
<krabador> tutte?
<krabador> alcune?
<krabador> !dettagli | Cri
<ubot-it> Cri: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Cri> ok sto usando ubunu 14,4 lts interfaccia unity
<Cri> questa mattina ho acceso il pc regolarmente e mi sono sparite tutte le icone
<Cri> cosa posso fare
<Cri> riristianare ubuntu..... ma come faccio?
<Cri> grazie 1000
<krabador> la barra ce l'hai ?
<krabador> Cri, apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> Cri, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Cri> in che seno il launcher?
<Cri> non ho nieente solo immagine di sfondo
<krabador> Cri, hai mandato i comandi ?
<krabador> susu Cri
<krabador> apri il terminale, eccetera eccetera
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-07
<giu57> salve a tutti , da pochi mesi stò usando kubuntu e ho un problema sugli aggiornamenti credo per colpa di un crash ... se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi vado + nello specifico  grazie
<krabador> giu57, apri il terminale
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giu57> ok aperto il terminale ti spiego meglio il problema , durante gli aggiornamenti mi arriva questo messaggio linux-headers-3.19.0-39-generic
<giu57> package linux-headers-3.19.0-39-generic is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> dopo aver dato sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giu57> vado ...grazie ...
<giu57> ti incollo i risultati ?
<krabador> giu57, mandato correttamente , con macchina connessa ad internet, produce un link , che devi incollare qui
<giu57> vediamo ... non capisco come connettere il terminale
<krabador> non lo devi connettere
<krabador> il pc è connesso ad internet o no?
<krabador> non stai scrivendo da li ?
<giu57> comunque sono poche righe , si si connesso
<krabador> giu57, se stai usando la versione 15.04, è fuori supporto da gennaio 2016
<giu57> potrei fare copia incolla ?
<krabador> <krabador> giu57, mandato correttamente , con macchina connessa ad internet, produce un link , che devi incollare qui
<giu57> ho la 14 lts
<giu57> ettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<giu57> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<giu57> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<giu57> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<giu57>   libgnome-keyring-common libgnome-keyring0 linux-headers-3.19.0-56
<krabador> giu57, non tutto il contenuto
<krabador> giu57, solo il link prodotto da sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giu57> scusa , per aver incollato tutto sono stato disconnesso .... hai comunque letto ?
<krabador> giu57, non arriva, se incolli piu' di 6 linee
<krabador> giu57, ma lo sai cos'è un link ?
<giu57> in pratica per colpa di quel 3.19.0-19 generic si blocca tutto dovrei eliminarlo come consigliatp
<krabador> giu57, senti
<giu57> ma si
<krabador> vuoi incollare il link prodotto dal comando datoti?
<giu57> si
<giu57> mi manca di scrivere update ...ecc... un attimo grazie
<krabador> giu57, puoi copiare ed incollare da qui a li
<giu57> mi dice il programma pastebin non è installato
<krabador> giu57, leggessi cio' che ti ho detto 2 volte esatte
<krabador> l'avresti installato con sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giu57> eppure non funziona .... l'ho digitato nuovamente ma mi da un errore
<krabador> !pastebin | giu57
<ubot-it> giu57: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa il pastebin a mano
<giu57> ok
<giu57> l'ho inviato
<krabador> giu57, non arriva , se non copi il link dalla barra degli indirizzi
<krabador> e non la incolli qui
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18671549/
<giu57> grazie per la pazienza :-)
<krabador> figurati , allora
<krabador> df -h
<krabador> fa sempre il pastebin a mano
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18671874/
<krabador> giu57, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<krabador> sempre pastebin a mano
<giu57> ok
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18672118/
<giu57> lunghissimo
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.19.0-39-generic
<krabador> giu57, sempre pastebin a mano
<giu57> uhm , penso che non riesce , già lo feci tempo addietro ... , vediamo
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18672415/
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.19.0-39-generic
<giu57> scusa qualsiasi operazione ok basta che non perdo dati nella home ...
<krabador> giu57, troppo tardi, li hai persi mandando dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<giu57> no , che disastro
<giu57> porca miseria , tutti i documenti ...
<krabador> giu57, sto scherzand o
<krabador> giu57, nessuno dei comanndi mandati fino ad adesso ha avuto effetti sui tuoi dati
<giu57> mi hai fatto cag... sotto , infatti c'è tutto ho controllato :-)
<giu57> procedo con gli altri comandi allora
<krabador> giu57, vai
<krabador> giu57, qui dentro , c'è il dovere di informare l'utente , qualora debbano servire comandi che hanno effetti di perdita di dati
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18673283/
<giu57> sembra tutto ok ...?
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> fai poi un unico pastebin
<giu57> fatto è lunghissimo ...e credo rimangano alcuni errori ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/18673792/
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18673792/
<krabador> giu57, comandi precedenti non servivano
<giu57> si
<giu57> come va ? tutto ok ?
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> e pastebin giusto di lui x
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18674220/
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.19.0-58-generic
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18674444/
<giu57> il pc chiede il riavvio ...
<giu57> lo faccio dopo ...
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> giu57, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<giu57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18674736/
<krabador> puoi riavviare, goditi il sistema.
<giu57> abbiamo finito ? come posso ricambiare il tuo aiuto ?
<krabador> continuando ad usare serenamente il sistema .
<giu57> si certo e sono un sostenitore dell'open source , questo si però ti ho tenuto impegnato 1 ora e mi sento in debito ...
<krabador> parla di ubuntu ad amici parenti, eccetera :D
<giu57> comunque io mi chiamo giuseppe finocchiaro sono su Fb e faccio il falegname a Roma ... se posso esserti utile ... senza problemi , ok ?
<krabador> heheheeh non ti preoccupare, l'importante è che adesso il sistema funzioni
<giu57> lo faccio sempre questo , sono molto contrario a windows e alle sue politiche commerciali ...
<sailor_moon> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | sailor_moon
<ubot-it> sailor_moon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> giu57, allora puoi dire ad amici e parenti, che quando si ha bisogno di aiuto ,si puo' entrare qui
<sailor_moon> ho un vecchio hdd formattato in hfs da un vecchio mac morto che non riesco a montare in nessun modo
<sailor_moon> sto usando un cavo sata-usb
<giu57> benissimo grazie di cuore ! , grazie sailor , si faccio con orgoglio , questo dovrà essere il futuro dell'informatica , buone cose e ciao !
<giu57> esco
<sailor_moon> probabile che qualcosa si sia danneggiato visto che il suddetto mac morì durante un temporale
<sailor_moon> ciao ciao
<sailor_moon> facendo fdisk -l rileva l'hdd e le sue vecchie partizione ma non riesco ad accedervi in nessun modo
<krabador> sailor_moon, di fronte a danno fisico, ci sono poche cose da fare. Provare a montare hfs vuole strumenti appositi
<krabador> sailor_moon, sudo apt-get pastebinit
<sailor_moon> per me sarebbe importante recuperare alcuni file che mi stanno molto a cuore
<krabador> sailor_moon, dpkg -l | grep hfsprogs | pastebinit
<sailor_moon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18675419/
<krabador> sailor_moon, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<sailor_moon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18675580/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/18675586/
<krabador> sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdb2
<sailor_moon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18675802/
<krabador> sailor_moon, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sailor_moon, sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdb2 | pastebinit
<krabador> mandalo proprio cosi' , il secondo
<sailor_moon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18675925/
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb2 /media/a
<sailor_moon> mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<krabador> beh /dev/sdb2            409640 242597143 242187504 115,5G af HFS / HFS+
<sailor_moon> ;__;
<sailor_moon> -.-
<daddyan> Buongiorno raga
<daddyan> Vi posso fare una domanda?
<daniele__> !domanda
<daniele__> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<daniele__> Mmmmm so na pippa... cmq chiedi e basta, senza chiedere prima il permesso
<daddyan> Tecnicamente, i programmi di ubuntu girano su mint?
<daddyan> o ci sono problemi di compatibilità?
<glpiana> daddyan, sì, ma sei off topic. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<daddyan> ah... ok thanks
<eugenio_> salve, su ubuntu 16.04 succede che su compi testuali ogni tanto parte con o scrivere il numero 5 infinite volte, vi è mai successo?
<glpiana> eugenio_, non si capisce cosa hai scritto
<eugenio_> glpiana, provo a spiegarmi meglio: sui campi testuali intendo un campo testuale su una pagina html, oppure su una cella di una tabella, oppure sul campo search del desktop succede che viene inserito il numero 5 infinite volte, senza che nessuno schiacci il tasto 5
<glpiana> eugenio_, cambia tastiera e vedi se il problema persiste
<eugenio_> glpiana, potrebbe essere dato dal fatto che è una tastiera senza fili
<eugenio_> ?
<glpiana> eugenio_, potrebbe. hai provato a cambiare le batterie?
<eugenio_> si
<glpiana> eugenio_, vedi se un'altra tastiera da lo stesso problema
<eugenio_> glpiana, potrei è che succede random non so quando e perchè avviene, potrei cambiare tastiera e non avere problemi per giorni
<trajan> ciao raga, sto andando pazzo per una Canon IR 2520, compatibilissima con linux, eppure, drivers trovati ed installati, tutto ok, ma ubuntu 16.04 e la stampante non comunicano, manco in usb. Stampante Inattiva dice quando provo a mandargli una pagina di prova. Aiuto?
<cristian_c> trajan: compatibilissima in base a cosa?
<trajan> esiste il driver per linux in formato .deb sul sito di supporto della canon, che ho già scaricato ed installato :)
<cristian_c> trajan: la stampante funzionava anche senza installare quel driver?
<cristian_c> trajan: quando l'aggiungevi alla finestra stampanti, che succedeva?
<trajan> non funzia manco adesso, cmq installata
<trajan> cristian_c, questo è l'output di errore [cups-deviced] PID 7973 (gutenprint52+usb) stopped with status 1!
<trajan> e non capisco
<trajan> perchè sta cavolo di stampante non funziona...
<cristian_c> trajan: sì, ma ho chiesto, prima di installare i driver
<cristian_c> hai provato ad aggiungere semplicemente la stampante al sistema di stampa cups?
<trajan> cristian_c, da localhost:631 ?
<trajan> si, non so se l'ho fatto bene
<trajan> dimmi te
<cristian_c> trajan: anche da interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> ovvero da dove aggiungi le stampanti, nella lista stampanti
<trajan> cristian_c, certo! la vede è installata e tutto quanto
<trajan> ma non ci comunica
<trajan> cmq ho pingato l'ip e 0% di pacchetti persi
<trajan> inoltre da localhost:631 mi da Canon-iR2520	Canon iR2520	192.168.2.9	Canon iR2520 PS	Idle - "In attesa che la stampante finisca."
<trajan> ma che finisca di fare cosa??? è accesa e non sta facendo niente
<trajan> nn capisco...
<cristian_c> trajan: quindi, non ci sono differenze tra l'aggiungere la stampante prima e dopo aver installato i driver?
<trajan> no, prima non trovava i drivers da solo dunque l'ho dovuti scaricare ed installare manualmente
<cristian_c> trajan: sappi che molti driver sono già inclusi nel sistema
<cristian_c> senza doverne scaricare e installare di esterni
<cristian_c> e quella canon poteva benissimo essere una di quelle
<cristian_c> trajan: se stampi da usb, che cosa ottieni?
<trajan> cristian_c, si ma questa mi diceva che non c'era
<trajan> cristian_c, uguale, la vede connessa pronta e tutto quanto ma poi è "inattiva"
<cristian_c> trajan: l'hai aggiunta come stampante locale quando l'hai collegata in usb?
<cristian_c> trajan: su quale ubuntu?
<trajan> 16.04
<cristian_c> trajan: l'hai provata soltanto su 16-04?
<trajan> senti ma come faccio a rimuovere VERAMENTE la stampante installata?
<cristian_c> trajan: facile, sempre da finestra stampanti
<trajan> nel senso che se da stampanti in interfaccia grafica faccio rimuovi non la rimuove sul serio
<trajan> no
<trajan> non lo fa sul serio
<cristian_c> ah, no?
<trajan> la fa sparire dall'interfaccia grafica
<trajan> ma rimane installata...
<cristian_c> trajan: 'sul serio' <- definisci meglio
<trajan> tipo winzozz :)
<cristian_c> trajan: digita: system-config-printer
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<trajan> è la stessa che ho sempre
<trajan> iconcina della stampante con pallino verde con V bianca sopra (tipo "check"!)
<trajan> tipo installata ed abilitata
<cristian_c> trajan: finché non posti una schermata, possiamo discutere all'infinito
<cristian_c> Black & White laser printer, works Mostly
<trajan> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/4bqsyHk
<trajan> ok?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364121/how-to-install-the-printer-driver-for-canon-image-running-2520-in-ubuntu-13-10
<cristian_c> trajan: quindi se scegli 'rimuovi' non scompare dalla finestra?
<trajan> si, scompare
<cristian_c> e....
<trajan> e cosa?
<cristian_c> 'non lo fa sul serio'
<trajan> non la rimuove del tutto, rimane qualcosa, files, librerire, i drivers, qualcosa rimane, tant'è vero che se poi faccio aggiungi, la trova subito e trova pure i drivers da solo, cosa che prima di installarli manualmente non faceva
<cristian_c> trajan: certo, i driver sono installati
<cristian_c> una cosa è installare i driver, un'altra è installare la stampante
<trajan> appunto, e dato che l'error_log di CUPS mi dice che c'è un duplicato, chiedevo come la rimuovo totalmente drivers inclusi dal mio sistema?
<trajan> per provare a reinstallarla
<cristian_c> come accennato prima. il sistema già di suo contiene i driver per moltissime stampanti
<trajan> vabbè
<trajan> grazie ciao
<akis24> perfetto
<cristian_c> il che non richide che siano tutte collegate
<cristian_c> akis24: chissà se l'ha letta la pagina che gli ho linkato di askubuntu
<akis24> no di sicuro
<cristian_c> akis24: eheheh, malfidente
<akis24> previdente ..
<cristian_c> gli utenti hanno sempre ragione
<cristian_c> cit.
<cristian_c> :D
<cri> buona sera sono riusito a d installare finalmente la versione nuova di ubuntu 16.4 LTS sul mio pc
<cri> gira bene
<cri> vorrei sapere dove trovo la cartella home
<cri> per rimpostare tutto
<cri> vorrei copiare la cartella home preceddente salvata
<gianfry> xdcc send 55
<cristian_c> gianfry: per favore...
<svernagovich> ragazzi come faccio a collegare due computer tramite un cavo lan???
<krabador> svernagovich, con un cavo crossed
<svernagovich> krabador: cioé?
<svernagovich> un normale cavo lan...
<krabador> no, deve essere incrociato
<svernagovich> adessso qualcosa mi sovviene!!!
<svernagovich> non so se è crossed
<svernagovich> come faccio a controllare???
<krabador> !chat | svernagovich
<ubot-it> svernagovich: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<svernagovich> l'ho con me da molto tempo... praticamente una decina d'anni!!!
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-08
<Andrea1971> Buongorno a tutti
<Andrea1971> *buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | Andrea1971
<ubot-it> Andrea1971: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Andrea1971> vorrei entrare oggi per la prima volta nel mondo ubuntu installando la versione 16.04 su un Asus 1015BX
<Andrea1971> credete possa girare decentemente?
<Andrea1971> trattasi di un eeepc non malissimo ma col difetto di avere 1 gb di ram saldata sulla scheda madre e dunque non ampliabile
<Andrea1971> mi piacerebbe avere un vostro autorevole parere
<krabador> Andrea1971, 1 o 2 gb di ram?
<krabador> amd c30 o c50 ?
<Andrea1971> AMD C60
<Andrea1971> 1 GB ram
<krabador> Andrea1971, lubuntu / xubuntu
<krabador> scarica le iso, fa una pendrive , provale in sessione di prova
<krabador> scegli quella con cui ti trovi meglio.
<Andrea1971> dunque mi sconsigli quella "completa"
<Andrea1971> quali sono le differenze principali tra lubuntu e xubuntu?
<krabador> Andrea1971, l'ambiente grafico, la piu' spartana e leggera è lubuntu
<krabador> !derivate | Andrea1971
<ubot-it> Andrea1971: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Andrea1971> Grazie a tutti
<SHA-256> Giorno
<Andrea1971> Buonasera a tutti
<Andrea1971> Ho un Asus 1015BX con 1 gb ram
<Andrea1971> avrei intenzione di installarvi ubuntu
<Andrea1971> credete possa girare=
<Andrea1971> ?
<Giop> Salve a tutti
<Andrea1971> E se metto Ubuntu Gnome?
<glpiana> Andrea1971, prova una versione leggera, lubuntu o xubuntu
<Andrea1971> Gnome?
<glpiana> Andrea1971, è più pesante
<Andrea1971> azz
<Andrea1971> più pesante di ubuntu?
<glpiana> Andrea1971, più pesante di lubuntu e xubuntu, secondo me alla pari di unity (ubuntu classico)
<Andrea1971> capisco
<Giop> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu su HD esterno, per usarlo sia su un MacBook pro che su un Mac Pro. Mi sapete linkare una guida? Grazie
<Andrea1971> al limite provo unity
<glpiana> Andrea1971, secondo me perdi tempo e basta a provare unity o gnome, ma fai come credi
<Andrea1971> glpiana: non metto in dubbio le tue conoscenze :)
<Andrea1971> ultima domanda e vi lascio: rispetto a unity, lubuntu e/o xubuntu quanto perdono in qualità?
<glpiana> Andrea1971, sono interfacce diverse, guarda qualche immagine su google per averne un'idea. i programmi che ci girano sono invece gli stessi
<Andrea1971> dunque qualitativamente di equivalgono con unity? il mio timore è di installare un prodotto decisamente inferiore
<Andrea1971> e kubuntu invece?
<Sasaman> ho installato da pochi giorni ubuntu 16.04 ma ho già scordato la password. come la recupero?
<Carlin0> memoria corta eh Sasaman
<Carlin0> Sasaman, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<krabador> e magari poca ram
<Sasaman> esatto. memoria corta, età lunga, ram scarsa... ma ubuntu non fa miracoli? grazie per le istruzioni. ora provo
<krabador> Sasaman, ti hanno male informato
<krabador> Sasaman, ubuntu è un sistema operativo e basta
<Carlin0> per i miracoli devi pregare
<Sasaman> eppazienza. ci provo lo stesso. ho letto che si rivitalizzano i vecchi computer...
<krabador> Sasaman, si leggono tante cose.c
<krabador> Sasaman, se leggi senza riflettere, non arrivi alla conoscenza, ma alla supposizione
<krabador> che è la madre di tutte le ca**ate
<Carlin0> Sasaman, di che pc parliamo ? cpu e ram ?
<Sasaman> un vecchio portatile toshiba portégé. lo uso solo per delle rec vocali e scaricare le foto durante le vacanze
<Carlin0> Sasaman,  cpu e ram ?
<krabador> Sasaman, cpu / ram / scheda video , altrimenti non parliamo di niente
<Sasaman> infatti. ma non lo so e non so come andare a vedere tanto meno dalla nuova partizione ubuntu (32 gb)
<krabador> Sasaman, lubuntu / xubuntu, sono 2 derivate con ambienti grafici piu' leggeri rispetto a quello standard, che per roba attempata vanno meglio, e arrivano a far dire a della gente che "si rivitalizzano i vecchi computer"
<krabador> il che, è un'altra affermazione completamente arbitraria
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho alcuni problemi a installare avidemux e audio-recorder!!!
<krabador> !chat | svernagovich
<ubot-it> svernagovich: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcocv93> Buongiorno. Ho un paio di dubbi che vorrei chiedere. Il primo più semplice riguarda il file manager Nautilus: se io in Ubuntu 16.04 installo una versione "vecchia" (la versione di Ubuntu 14.04) ho qualche problema ? Come faccio ad evitare che il sistema mi aggiorni Nautilus ?
<gigirock_> Marco, tu installi una versione vecchia di ubuntu o di nautilus ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: scusa mi sono spiegato male forse... volevo installare Ubuntu 16.04 però la versione nuova non mi piace granchè e quindi volevo installare una versione vecchia di nautilus (ad esempio quella di Ubuntu 14.04)
<marcocv93> versione nuova di Nautilus*
<gigirock_> non puoi scegliere la versione di nautilus a tuo piacere perche' nautilus e' legato alla versione di OS ,
<krabador> marcocv93, la versione nuova non è nuova solo perchè è uscita nel 2016
<krabador> è stata aggiornata in features e sicurezza
<krabador> oltre che essere allineata con tutto l'ambiente grafico
<marcocv93> gigirock e krabador Ah ok :( Posso chiedervi un'altra cosa ? Dunque ho installato Ubuntu 14.04.4 oggi poi questo pomeriggio ho provato ad installare nvidia dal gestore aggiornamenti. Tutto apposto per quanto riguarda l'instalazione però non riesco a fare lo switch con nvidia prime
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla i link prodotti dagli ultimi 2
<marcocv93> krabador: primo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18799673/
<marcocv93> krabador: secondo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18799709/
<marcocv93> krabador: se può servire, come grafica intel ho una HD4000 (i5-3317U)
<marcello0835> ciao ragazzi, ho un problemone, da quando ho aggiornato linux fa schifo, ci mette una vita ad accendersi e non funziona più la funzione "Sospendi"
<marcello0835> inoltre oggi non funziona nemmeno il softwer centre
<krabador> hai GeForce GT 740M ,e sono installati gli nvidia-352 ma non li stai usando
<krabador> marcocv93
<krabador> !ripristino | marcello0835
<ubot-it> marcello0835: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> marcello0835, con la versione precedente all'aggiornamento
<marcello0835> che faccio ripristino??
<marcocv93> krabador: Ma se vado in nvidia settings non vedo nulla, non vedo la classica applicazione nvidia dove c'è anche lo switch nvidia-prime
<marcello0835> dite che mi conviene ripristinare??
<marcello0835> ho provato ad istallare LMMS
<marcello0835> che è un programma famoso
<krabador> marcello0835, segui la guida linkata
<marcello0835> ok
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> marcocv93, 14.04.4 di ubuntu o derivata ?
<marcocv93> no, ufficiale non derivata (presa da ubuntu.com). Ok provo i comandi...
<krabador> al che devi aggiungere il ppa ufficiale dei driver nvidia per ubuntu
<krabador> ed installare i driver 367
<marcocv93> Ah quindi non semplicemente dal gestore aggiornamenti ? Sai per caso dirmi al volo il ppa o la pagina wiki con il ppa ?
<krabador> marcocv93, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> tab "altro software"
<krabador> aggiungi    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<marcocv93> Ok ora mi chiede di riavviare. Appena riavviato torno e ti dico se è andato tutto bene. Grazie comunque in anticipo per tutto :)
<nicolac_> Ciao ragazzi devo scaricare il driver per la scheda di rete Realtek RTL 8111/8168 ma ci sono piu diverse versione per Kernel
<krabador> nicolac_, che ubuntu?
<nicolac_> 16.04
<krabador> nicolac_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nicolac_, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nicolac_> come faccio a saper che versione di firmware è adatta
<krabador> manda i comandi
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18802646/
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18802726/
<cristian_c> nicolac_: ma la wifi asus?
<cristian_c> nicolac_: la realtek è ethernet
<nicolac_> si N 13 ho capito che il problema è sul driver della scheda di rete che è 8169 installata
<nicolac_> ma io ho 8168
<cristian_c> nicolac_: e se disabiliti i driver ethernet
<cristian_c> la wifi funza?
<nicolac_> non ho provato e non so di che si tratta
<cristian_c> nicolac_: sudo modprobe -r nomedeldriverschedaethernet
<cristian_c> con nomedeldruverschedaethernet in base a quello che ricevi da: sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda la scheda ethernet
<nicolac_> ma dopo posso riabilitare non voglio disabilitarkli definitivamente
<cristian_c> nicolac_: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> nicolac_, per evitare problemi di digitazion e
<cristian_c> nicolac_: certo che puoi: sudo modprobe driverschedaethernet
<cristian_c> senza il -r
<krabador> copia ed incolla i comandi da qui
<krabador> altrimenti non risolviamo niente
<nicolac_> scusate ma posso scaricare la versione adatta del firmware della scheda rete senza ricorre ad alternative?
<cristian_c> nicolac_: puoi mandare il comando?
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro, consente anche di capire
<cristian_c> se c'è un firmware in uso e quale
<cristian_c> nicolac_: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18803783/
<nicolac_> ma non ho disabilitato con mdprobe
<krabador> nicolac_, non hai mandato il comando
<cristian_c> nicolac_: se per questo , non hai neanche mandato corettamente il comando
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18803885/
<nicolac_> si
<cristian_c> krabador> nicolac_, per evitare problemi di digitazion e
<krabador> nicolac_, posso farti una domanda ?
<cristian_c> driver=r8169
<cristian_c> firmware=rtl8168g-2_0.0.1 02/06/13
<krabador> nicolac_, posso farti una domanda ?
<nicolac_>  si
<krabador> nicolac_, cosa non è chiaro di <krabador> nicolac_, per evitare problemi di digitazione <krabador> copia ed incolla i comandi da qui
<nicolac_> la scheda RTL 8111/8168
<cristian_c> 'io domando pere, e mi rispondono mele'
<nicolac_> non mi permette di copiare
<krabador> ah no?
<nicolac_> no con ctrl c o tasto destro
<nicolac_> comuqneu scusa Cristian ma cosa mi hai chiesto
<krabador> nicolac_, andiamo con ordine
<krabador> manda una buona volta correttamente sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> chiestoti alle 19:33
<nicolac_> quindi il firmwaere sarebbe 8168
<krabador> successivamente manda rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il firmware è quello incollato alcune linee fa, ed estrapolate dal tuo  output
<krabador> nicolac_, vuoi seguire o andare per i fatti tuoi?
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18804520/
<nicolac_> vedo che la configurazione network driver=8169
<krabador> <krabador> successivamente manda rfkill list | pastebinit
<nicolac_> ma firmware sto seguendo
<krabador> delle 19:56
<krabador> se hai voglia di continuare di questo passo, torna quando sei piu' concentrato a seguire
<nicolac_> non mi da un output
<nicolac_> rfkill list
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18805031/
<cristian_c> cristian_c> driver=r8169
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> firmware=rtl8168g-2_0.0.1 02/06/13
<cristian_c> questo è quanto.
<nicolac_> mi chiedo  che differenza c'è tra driver e firmware
<nicolac_> peensavo non andasse bene il driver
<nicolac_> poichè è diverso dalla scheda
<krabador> stai usando una usb ?
<nicolac_> si
<cristian_c> nicolac_: chiiaramoci, i problemi ce l'hai con wifi, ethernet, o entrambi?
<nicolac_> con il wifi
<cristian_c> #eallora
<cristian_c> nicolac_> Ciao ragazzi devo scaricare il driver per la scheda di rete Realtek RTL 8111/8168 ma ci sono piu diverse versione per Kernel
<krabador> nicolac_, la wireless, tranne la usb non viene proprio vista
<cristian_c> cristian_c> nicolac_: ma la wifi asus?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nicolac_: la realtek è ethernet
<cristian_c> <nicolac_> si N 13 ho capito che il problema è sul driver della scheda di rete che è 8169 installata
<cristian_c> <nicolac_> ma io ho 8168
<cristian_c> nicolac_: wifi asus usb?
<krabador> "RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller" che ti viene vista da sudo lshw -C network, è la eth
<nicolac_> scusa
<nicolac_> ho fatto confusione
<nicolac_> N 13 ma anche cambiando chiavetta il problema persiste
<cristian_c> ma puoi rispondere?
<krabador> nicolac_, dmesg | grep ath | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac_: wifi asus usb?
<cristian_c> nicolac_: che pc è?
<nicolac_> i5 64bit
<cristian_c> fisso o portatile?
<nicolac_> fisso la chiavetta N13
<cristian_c> #equantocivoleva
<krabador> nicolac_, quante wireless hai ?
<marcocv93> krabador: Sono ritornato (scusa dell'attesa). Dunque ho provato come hai detto te, installato nvidia 367, ma putroppo non ha dato i risultati sperati anzi ho dovuto andare a linea di comando e fare il purge nvidia-* come mi avevi indicato te prima. Quindi ancora non funziona. Qualche soluzione ?
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18805764/
<krabador> marcocv93, nvidia 361
<cristian_c> nicolac_: quindi confermi che la connessione ethernet non ha problemi di sorta?
<krabador> marcocv93, che comando hai mandato per installare gli nvidia ?
<nicolac_> di reti o chiavette? reti che vedo 3 di chiavi 2
<nicolac_> no alcun problema
<marcocv93> krabador: che scemo :( Scusa ok. Ehm dal gestore aggiornamenti nella scheda "driver aggiuntivi"
<cristian_c> nicolac_: e allora non è il caso che dall'altro giorno
<krabador> marcocv93, D:
<cristian_c> continui a insistere sulla ethernet, che non c'entra nientr
<marcocv93> krabador: devo farlo da terminale ?
<nicolac_> si ho capito che il problema è sul wifi
<nicolac_> errore di espressione
<krabador> marcocv93, una volta inserito il ppa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac_: quindi, da ora in poi, focalizzati escusivamente su questo
<cristian_c> per giungere a un supporto tecnico efficace
<nicolac_> :-)
<cristian_c> dunque
<cristian_c> nicolac_: la connessione avviene ma si pianta dopo tot minuti
<cristian_c> o si disconnette proprio?
<marcocv93> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18806258/
<cristian_c> nicolac_: poi, se non ricordo male, ti avevo passato un link a un thread su ubuntuforums
<nicolac_> si disconnette e non trova nessuna rete
<cristian_c> nicolac_: quindi da sola?
<nicolac_> si
<cristian_c> nicolac_: anche in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> nicolac_: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<nicolac_> si ho fatto la procedura ma il problema persiste
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinti
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<marcocv93> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18806458/
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18806473/
<krabador> marcocv93, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<marcocv93> krabador: vuoto. Non ho installato Nvidia al momento.
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-367 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<nicolac_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<cristian_c> ' RTL8111/RTL8168 Network Connection Fix'
<cristian_c> che infatti riguardava la ethernet
<cristian_c> ma se tu mandavi fuori strada....
<nicolac_> mi risponde con la stessa directory
<cristian_c> nicolac_: e no
<cristian_c> nicolac_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> restituisce un link
<nicolac_> restituisce /etc/apt/sources.list
<marcocv93> krabador: ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/18806966/
<cristian_c> nicolac_: per favore, manda una schermata
<cristian_c> in cui si vede bene in vista il terminale
<cristian_c> dopo aver dato il comando
<cristian_c> !image | nicolac_
<ubot-it> nicolac_: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> marcocv93, bene , riavvia
<marcocv93> Ok.
<nicolac_> http://prntscr.com/bqhadp
<cristian_c> nicolac_: allora lo vedi che:
<cristian_c> krabador> nicolac_, cosa non è chiaro di <krabador> nicolac_, per evitare problemi di digitazione <krabador> copia ed incolla i comandi da qui
<nicolac_> non riesco a copiare con ctrl + c e con tasto dx
<nicolac_> la seconda volta ho copiato e incoollato
<nicolac_> scusa ho digitato bene
<cristian_c> nicolac_: si può capire l'inesperienza con linux
<cristian_c> ma questo no  è propriamente un problema legato ad esso
<cristian_c> *non è
<marcocv93> krabador: riavviato e... schermo nero. Sento il suono della schermata di login però è tutto nero. Sono andato a linea di comando ed ho dovuto rifare il purge :(
<marcocv93> purge nvidia-*
<krabador> marcocv93, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> marcocv93, fai il login testuale
<krabador> sudo service lightdm stop
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<cristian_c> nicolac_: ora l'hai mandato corretto il comando?
<krabador> una volta finito riavvia con sudo reboot
<marcocv93> krabador: ok  ci riprovo :)
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18808566/
<cristian_c> nicolac_: lsusb | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac_: dmesg | pastebinit
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18808822/
<cristian_c> nicolac_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273334
<nicolac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18809029/
<krabador> marcocv93, niente ?
<marcocv93> krabador: sono da cellulare e ancora schermo nero
<marcocv93> krabador: faccio purge di nuovo ?
<nicolac_> git clone https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes.git
<krabador> marcocv93, no, sudo reboot , al grub in avvio,premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea
<krabador> marcocv93, mettiti vicino a quiet splash
<krabador> marcocv93, li cancelli
<cristian_c> [ 14.671465] 8192cu: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<cristian_c> dire che forse è necessario
<cristian_c> nicolac_: ma ripeto, hai fatto la prova in live, con la usb?
<nicolac_> alla seguente istruzione mi restituisce  fatal: destination path 'rtl8192cu-fixes' already exists and is not an empty directory
<cristian_c> nicolac_: avevi già provato?
<nicolac_> no
<nicolac_> cosaa uol dire
<krabador> marcocv93, digiti nouveau.modeset=0     attento che ci sia uno spazio prima , ed uno spazio  dopo
<marcocv93> krabador: non vedo il grub, vedo la schermata viola e poi si avvia
<cristian_c> nicolac_: cosa vuol dire 'live'?
<krabador> marcocv93, accendi e ti metti a premere shift destro come un forsennato
<krabador> marcocv93, una volta fatto tutto premi f10
<krabador> riporta cosa fa
<nicolac_> non capisco la prova da fare
<cristian_c> nicolac_: provare la usb wifi in live
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<nicolac_> in live?
<nicolac_> la usb funziona ma
<cristian_c> ma...
<marcocv93> krabador: in che senso prima linea ? Ci sono un sacco di impostazioni, mi metto vicino a quiete spalsh ?
<cristian_c> è scritto...
<krabador> marcocv93, ...
<krabador> marcocv93, premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea ---> del menu grub
<krabador> marcocv93, in alto
<nicolac_> ma smette di comunicare e vedere le reti Wifi e sostituendo la chiavetta il problema rimane
<marcocv93> krabador: vicino a quiet splash c'è vt_handoff devo cancellare/scrivere lì ?
<krabador> <krabador> marcocv93, mettiti vicino a quiet splash
<krabador> <krabador> marcocv93, li cancelli
<krabador> puoi cancellare anche vt_handoff
<cristian_c> nicolac_: difatti volevo sapere se quindi non ci sono differenze tra ubuntu in live e ubuntu installata
<nicolac_> non ho ubuntu su chiavetta
<marcocv93> krabador: ancora schermo nero
<nicolac_> in live? sarebbe
<cristian_c> nicolac_: e quindi non hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> #ealloradilloprima
<nicolac_> no
<marcocv93> krabador: qualche altra soluzione ?
<cristian_c> nicolac_: fatti un favore
<nicolac_> si
<cristian_c> nicolac_: scarica il file .iso di 16.04
<cristian_c> nicolac_: trasferiscila su usb tramite creatore dischi d'avvio in ubuntu
<cristian_c> o rufus in windows
<krabador> marcocv93, nomodeset, nello stesso punto della precedente modifica
<nicolac_> ma se provassi con un 12.10^
<cristian_c> nicolac_: mandi in boot la uab, e vedi come va la wifi asus
<cristian_c> nicolac_: scordatelo, non è più supportato
<cristian_c> nicolac_: nel senso, libero di provare, ma qui non si da supporto a release di ubuntu che hanno superato la data di scadenza
<cristian_c> !rilasci | nicolac_
<ubot-it> nicolac_: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<nicolac_> si ho capito ma è una prova?
<nicolac_> ho un windows su un computer
<nicolac_> potrei provare
<cristian_c> nicolac_: su windows, devo solo fare la chiavetta con rufus
<nicolac_> non capisco cosa sia rufus
<cristian_c> poi la mandi in boot dal pc fisso con già su ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> !usbwin | nicolac_
<ubot-it> nicolac_: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nicolac_> e se avessi un 15.10?
<cristian_c> nicolac_: il cui supporto scade comunque fra qualche giorno
<cristian_c> sempre che non sia già scaduto
<cristian_c> nicolac_: ce l'h un dvd e un masterizzatore?
<cristian_c> *ce l'hai
<nicolac_> si
<nicolac_> ma su windows
<krabador> Marco, niente ?
<marcocv93> krabador: ok ci sono di nuovo (scusa). Ancora niente :(
<krabador> marcocv93, com'è lo stato di secure boot?
<marcocv93> krabador: disattivato
<nicolac_> non ho capito creatore dischi avvio a cosa mi serve
<Mr_Pan> nicolac_, ....
<nicolac_> per scegliere di avviare con la chiavettta
<krabador> marcocv93, ok, carica normalmente , arriva a schermo nero
<krabador> marcocv93, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo prime-select intel
<krabador> riavvia
<nicolac_> ma devo decompressarlo per usare
<nicolac_> estrarlo
<marcocv93> krabador: ok funziona :) Ora funziona sembra. Nvidia è installato e c'è anche l'opzione per cambiare in Nvidia/Intel
<cristian_c> !iso | nicolac_
<ubot-it> nicolac_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<marcocv93> krabador: però se metto nvidia non funziona giusto ? Dato che ho dovuto mettere prime-select intel per farlo funzionare..
<cristian_c> nicolac_: buona prova
<krabador> marcocv93, prova adesso
<krabador> marcocv93, fa sapere come va
<cristian_c> nicolac_: non va estratto niente da parte tua
<marcocv93> krabador: ma il 367 è il driver + stabile ?
<marcocv93> krabador: comunque non funziona con nvidia..
<krabador> è l'ultimo driver stabile
<krabador> il piu' aggiornato per la tua scheda
<marcocv93> krabador: ah ok. Comunque ho riprovato ma ho dovuto rifare prime-select intel perchè non funzionava = schermo nero
<krabador> marcocv93, allora, rimetti nvidia di default
<nicolac_> preferisco usare la chiavetta
<cristian_c> allora
<marcocv93> krabador: nvidia di default ? noveau ?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | nicolac_
<ubot-it> nicolac_: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nicolac_> da ubuntu
<krabador> marcocv93, no
<krabador> marcocv93, nvidia
<cristian_c> nicolac_: buona lettura
<cristian_c> !usb | nicolac_
<ubot-it> nicolac_: please see above
<krabador> marcocv93, riavvia
<krabador> marcocv93, schermo nero ---> ctrl alt f2
<krabador> nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> riavvia
<marcocv93> krabador: ah sisi ho già fatto sono già sul desktop
<krabador> hai già mandato nvidia-xconfig  ?
<nicolac_> avviato in live controllo la rete?
<nicolac_> e testo la rete
<marcocv93> krabador: ok fatto
<marcocv93> krabador: però sono sempre su intel, se metto nvidia non va :(
<paul__> Salve
<krabador> marcocv93, "<marcocv93> krabador: ok fatto" ---> nvidia-xconfig ?
<nicolac_> ragazzi sto provando ad anddare live con la chiavetta con l iso ma quando seleziono all'avvio la chiavetta mi scrive missing oparation
<utente0> è questo?
<krabador> !ciao | utente0
<ubot-it> utente0: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<utente0> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !chiedi | utente0
<ubot-it> utente0: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<utente0> d'accordo
<marcocv93> krabador: scusa per i continui contrattempi, ma ho un po' di cose da fare per domani e allora.... Posso venire qui in chat domani così ho un po' più di tempo ?
<marcocv93> krabador: grazie comunque per tutto
<krabador> marcocv93, a tuo comodo
<krabador> marcocv93, chiedi in canale, riportando la problematica
<marcocv93> krabador: ok grazie, a domani, buona serata
<nicolac_> cristian_c
<nicolac_> ma la prova da fare è di installare il live?
<utente0> sono possessore di un MacAirBook del 2012 e ho installato virtual box per far girare alcuni programmi non compatibili. Da un po’ di tempo però quando provo ad avviare la macchina vengo bloccato, con un messaggio che dice che c’è un problema con il modulo kernel. Ho provato a smanettare un po’ per cercare di capire cosa fare ma sono in difficoltà
<krabador> utente0, per virtualbox, leggi la loro documentazione
<utente0> è grazie alla loro documentazione infatti che sono arrivato a capire cos’è il modulo kernel e a questo blog
<utente0> ma non so come procedere oltre
<krabador> utente0, qui ci si occupa di installazioni ubuntu reali
<utente0> in che senso? virtual box richiede necessariamente la sua installazione a quanto ho capito
<krabador> utente0, apri il terminale
<krabador> utente0, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<utente0> dove lo trovo?
<krabador> utente0, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> utente0, ctrl alt t
<krabador> ed apri il terminale
<utente0> non succede nulla
<utente0> scusa la mia ignoranza ma non sono pratico di queste cose
<krabador> utente0, manda uno screen del desktop
<krabador> !image | utente0
<ubot-it> utente0: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e postalo qui
<utente0> ci provo
<krabador> si chiude una porta
<krabador> si apre..
<utente0> non riesco, mi dispiace
<utente0> non so come fare uno screen al desktop, ne come inviarlo qua o a postarne il link
<krabador> inviarlo qui , ti è stato detto
<utente0> non c’è un altro modo?
<krabador> utente0, farlo è un altro discoros
<krabador> utente0, se hai ubuntu, basta premere stamp ...
<utente0> ah ho capito, adesso provo, un attimo solo
<nicolac> cristianc, ho avviato la live
<utente0> non capisco perché non me lo fa aprire, mi dice che non c’è nessun file system attivabile
<krabador> utente0, manda lo screen
<utente0> ma non riesco ad aprire ubuntu per fare stamp
<krabador> perchè non hai ubuntu come sistema operativo
<krabador> ma ubuntu in vm
<krabador> e , come ti ho detto prima, qui si fa assistenza soltanto a sistemi ubuntu reali
<utente0> ah, vabbè scusa per la perdita di tempo
<utente0> buona serata
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<nicolac> krabador puoi aiutarmi tu a capire perchè cristian c mi ha consigliato di mettere su chiavetta la live per il problema del wifi
<nicolac> io ho 16.04 installato e non ho capito se mi consigliava di reinstallare ubuntu o cosa
<cristian_c> nicolac: no
<cristian_c> nicolac: come detto, provare la wifi in live
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma l'hai mai provato ubuntu in live?
<nicolac> ho provato
<cristian_c> e...
<nicolac> l'ho utilizzato per poco tempo
<cristian_c> e non s'è mai disconnesso/droppato?
<nicolac> no ma posso riprovare
<cristian_c> nicolac: prova e testa tutto il tempo che ritieni necessario
<nicolac> in pratica sembra che il problema sia quando non uso per un periodo di tempo si disconnette
<cristian_c> nicolac: di solito, dopo quanti minuti si disconnette da solo?
<nicolac> se non lo utilizzo
<cristian_c> nicolac: 'non uso' <- mentre va in sospensione?
<nicolac> per 5 minuti
<nicolac> no
<cristian_c> e allora, non va mai in  standby lo schermo?
<nicolac> mai
<nicolac> parlo di pochi minuti
<nicolac> il pc rimane attivo
<cristian_c> nicolac: ok, e allora prova in live la 16.04
<cristian_c> e lasciala stare 5.10 minuti
<nicolac> nel caso funzionasse
<cristian_c> nicolac: nel caso funzionasse, si apre una serie di ipotesi
<cristian_c> ma è inutile fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela
<krabador> nicolac, prova almeno 1 ora
<krabador> non di meno
<nicolac> credo che ci voglia poco tempo per capire
<nicolac> perchè se adesso non uso il pctesto che la connessessione cade
<cristian_c> è caduta...
<krabador> la sedia.
<Valeria> Salve, ho una serie di inconvenienti. Primo la password. Non riesco a trovare nelle impostazioni del sistema l'icona sicurezza per togliere la richiesta di pw ogni volta che si accende o si blocca il pc...
<krabador> Valeria, sconsigliatissimo non avere l'accesso con password
<krabador> la password serve anche per la manutenzione
<krabador> se te la scordi , ti scordi anche la manutenzione / amministrazione
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-09
<FlushPr0xy> hi all
<marcocv93> krabador: buongiorno. Sono tornato. Prima di richiederti per nvidia vorrei prima chiederti una cosa su nautilus. Ieri ti avevo chiesto se era possibile installare una versione vecchia di nautilus su Ubuntu 16.04 e mi hai risposto che è meglio di no. Ti ho chiesto questo perchè del nuovo Nautilus non mi piace la sidebar di destra, non ci sono più le divisioni places, bookmarks ecc.. quindi volevo chiederti se era possibile met
<marcocv93> anche ricompilando l'intero pacchetto (ho visto gente in internet che modificava versioni vecchie, modificando il sorgente e ricompilando)
<marcocv93> sidebar di sinistra*
<f843d0> marcocv93: certo che sarà possibile, ma può rivelarsi un'operazione non banale. Senza contare che così facendo potresti avere difficoltà con gli aggiornamenti di sistema, per citare una problematica reale
<Carlin0> marcocv93, premesso che non uso nautilus ma credo che quelle cosette si possano aggiustare cambiando qualche impostazione
<Carlin0> di nautilus stessa ovviamente
<marcocv93> f843d0: ok. E' so che potrebbero esserci dei problemi di quel tipo è che vorrei mantenere un file manager che si integra bene con Ubuntu e che sia semplice e ben strutturato come Nautilus in Ubuntu 14.04
<marcocv93> Carlin0: mhn no. Ho guardato ma le categorie non si possono creare. Ci sono le linee separatorie, ma non è che le apprezzi molto.
<Carlin0> come già detto : non uso nautilus ...
<marcocv93> Carlin0: sisi ok, era solo per dire.
<marcocv93> Ho provato ad installare anche nemo, che ho visto che è un fork di Nautilus "vecchio", ma non è così ben integrato e poi anche graficamente non è il massimo
<simd99> come posso scaricare emulatori per ps1 su ubuntu 16.04
<simd99> ?
<marcocv93> Buon pomeriggio a tutti :)  krabador: possiamo continuare nella risoluzione dei problemi che avevo ieri sera con i driver Nvidia ? Hai tempo ?
<marcocv93> krabador: Ho provato a installare i 361 al posto dei 367, ma hanno lo stesso effetto: se metto prime-select intel funziona tutto, se seleziono nvidia mi arriva alla schermata di login tutta nera..
<gigirock> marcocv93, nel bios puoi disabilitare la scheda ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: mhn non credo non ho guardato, se vuoi guardo...
<gigirock> marcocv93, dovresti provare ad avviare in maniera che sia selezionata la sk nvidia , puoi ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: no ho guardato, posso bloccare alcune cose per la sicurezza come usb, lettore cd, porta ethernet ecc, ma la scheda video non la vedo tra i parametri.
<gigirock> marcocv93, non tutti i bios hanno quella opzione ma l'altra skeda e' una intel ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: no non c'è un opzione per dire al PC di avviare con una scheda piuttosto che un'altra. L'unica cosa che ho è quanta memoria usare per la scheda intel (min 64 mb)
<marcocv93> gigirock: si una intel hd4000
<gigirock> ok aspe
<gigirock> marcocv93, 6 su ubuntu 1604 ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: no in questo momento ho 14.04.4
<gigirock> marcocv93, kernel ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: 4.2.0-42-generic
<gigirock> k
<JosRR> Ciao a tutti volevo colamente chiedere una cosa riguardo ubuntu. Vorrei sostituire il mio windows con ubuntu...ma ancora alcune cose mi rimangono poco chiare. Mi è capitato di voler installare qualche plugin o programma (non esistente nelle repository ad esempio il silverlight per ubuntu Pipelight) e di arrivare a metà procedura magari per qualche
<JosRR> problema con i pacchetti oppure per un'errore nell'installazione. La mia domanda è...quando rimangono queste installazioni di paccheti "a metà" come faccio ad eliminare tutti i pacchetti che ha scaricato? oppure come faccio ad eliminare quei pacchetti che durante la procedura mi ha installato e che non posso comunque utilizzare? ...la vedo come imp
<JosRR> ossibilità di tenere "sotto controllo" ciò che succede ai miei prog installati o in questo caso pacchetti
<JosRR> Solamente*
<gigirock> JosRR, leggi il man di apt o apt-get e trovi molte info a riguardo oppure con apt-get -f puoi risolvere diversi problemi......
<JosRR> grazie , quindi con apt-get -f cosa accade?
<gigirock> marcocv93, sudo prime-select query cosa ottieni ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: intel
<gigirock> JosRR, -f con install 'forza' l'installazione senza preoccuparsi delle dipendenze....
<gigirock> o meglio tu installi il pacchetto con install , poi dai apt-get install -f e lui risolvera' le dipendenze Joshua^Dunamis
<gigirock> scusa Joshua^Dunamis
<gigirock> o meglio tu installi il pacchetto con install , poi dai apt-get install -f e lui risolvera' le dipendenze JosRR
<gigirock> marcocv93, questo significa che lui non ha alternative per nvidia prime.. verso che hai installato nvidia-prime ?
<gigirock> *vero
<f843d0> JosRR: con dpkg -l listi i pacchetti installati, e compare anche il loro stato (ii sta per installed), altri stati possono segnalare i problemi di cui parlavi.
<marcocv93> gigirock: certo. Ma sia che io faccia prime-select intel, sia che io faccia prime-select nvidia funziona, ossia mi fa l'update di qualche alternative (vedo dal terminale)
<f843d0> JosRR: quando vuoi eliminare un pacchetto, sudo apt-get --purge remove [package_name] disinstallerà il pacchetto e i suoi file di configurazione dal sistema
<JosRR> quindi anche tutti i pacchettiche dipendono dal prog installato giusto?
<marcocv93> gigirock: da query non c'è nvidia, ma se io faccio prime-select nvidia funziona (e lo vedo anche dalle opzioni prime di nvidia settings)
<JosRR> o li devo andare a prendere uno ad uno?
<JosRR> grazie comunque adesso mi salvo la chat
<marcocv93> gigirock: il problema è che se lo imposto poi al riavvio ho schermo nero al login
<gigirock> marcocv93, bisogna controllare che l'alternative selezioni il driver che hai installato....
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451335/cant-switch-anymore-from-intel-to-nvidia-gpu vedi questo articolo
<marcocv93> gigirock: sembrerebbe di si, in entrambre le alternative c'è scritto "viene usato /usr/lib/nvidia-361/..."
<marcocv93> gigirock: ok ora lo leggo
<f843d0> JosRR: alla peggio, per i pacchetti che rimangono fuori, sudo apt-get autoremove
<f843d0> JosRR: ma controlla bene quello che il sistema intende fare perchè a volte ci possono essere situazioni di conflitto
<marcocv93> gigirock: non ho problemi nel selezionare l'una o l'altra come descritto nell'articolo, sia con nvidia settings con lo switch sia con prime-select non ho alcun errore, nemmeno sull'impostazione delle alternative..
<gigirock> marcocv93, e allora devi vedere cosa accade al caricamento iniziale, perche' il sistema grafico non carica evidentemente
<marcocv93> gigirock: E come faccio ? C'è una soluzione ?
<gigirock> marcocv93, devi togliere quiet dalla riga del kernel cosi' vedi tute le righe di caricamento ma gia' dmesg al login 'non grafico' dovrebbe spiegare cosa succede
<marcocv93> gigirock: ok ci provo
<gigirock> marcocv93, hai un solo video ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: si. Comunque ho provato a togliere quiet, ma non cambia nulla al boot
<gigirock> aspe
<Andrea1971> Buonasera a tutti
<Andrea1971> ho installato ubuntu sul mio asus 1015bx con buoni risultati
<Andrea1971> ho un solo curioso problema
<Andrea1971> sento l'audio solo da un speaker
<Andrea1971> anche nella prova audio sento solo dal left
<Andrea1971> come posso risovere?
<Andrea1971> *risolvere
<gigirock> marcocv93, devi togliere anche splash
<marcocv93> gigirock: ok riprovo
<cappucciorosso> salve a tutti
<cappucciorosso> avrei una richiesta su un fantastico problema che mi affligge
<gigirock> Andrea1971, nelle impostazioni audio cosa vedi ?
<cappucciorosso> perdona l'ignoranza dove trovo le impostazioni audio
<marcocv93> gigirock: non cambia nulla, cioè l'unica cosa che è cambiata che al posto dell'animazione di caricamento di Ubuntu (i pallini che si riempiono) vedo una schermata prima viola e poi nera (però lo schermo è come nella seconda "spento")
<cappucciorosso> a ok non era per me =) sorry
<Andrea1971> gigirock: altoparlanti audio interno
<gigirock> Andrea1971, e e' proposto un sistema stereo ?
<Andrea1971> gigirock: nella scheda uscita
<Andrea1971> gigirock: sì
<gigirock> marcocv93, allora al login loggati e poi dal terminale puoi dare dmesg dove vedrai cosa e' successo al caricamento....
<gigirock> ma per vedere qualcosa prova dmesg | grep nvidia cosi' vedi solo le righe che ti interessano
<Andrea1971> gigirock: mi fa pensare il fatto che non riconosce la scheda audio realtek
<gigirock> Andrea1971, quel sistema audio funzionava bene prima ?
<gigirock> Andrea1971, prova a guardare nei driver aggiuntivi se hai un sistema audio proposto
<Andrea1971> gigirock: con win7 andava bene. dove trovo i drivers aggiuntvi
<Andrea1971> ?
<gigirock> Andrea1971,  carica 'aggiornamenti' una delle linguette in altro e' driver aggiuntivi
<Andrea1971> sta cercandoli ;)
<marcocv93> gigirock: ok ho visto ci sono 5-6 messaggi, ma non c'è alcune errore/warning di caricamento/attivazione. L'unico fail che c'è è il secondo che dice "module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel"
<marcocv93> gigirock: se vuoi metto su pastebin e poi guardi i messaggi nvidia di dmesg
<gigirock> si marcocv93 grazie
<marcocv93> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18887703/
<Andrea1971> come si accede  al  mixer?
<gigirock> Andrea1971, se hai alsa dal terminale alsamixer
<gigirock> marcocv93, sembra un problema del kernel , quando avvii hai un kernel precedente ?
<Andrea1971> perdona la mia ignoranza: qual'e' il comando?
<gigirock> Andrea1971, fai ctrl alt t e apri il terminale poi dai alsamixer dalla riga comando
<marcocv93> gigirock: non credo non ho cambiato nulla, ho installato ieri pomeriggio Ubuntu e ho solo aggiornato. Comunque guardo dal grub...
<gigirock> marcocv93, se hai installato ieri pomeriggio magari c'e' un kernel nuovo da caricare dai sudo apt-get distro-upgrade e vedi che succede
<marcocv93> gigirock: dal grub ho il kernel giusto 4.2.0.... riprovo ma l'ho fatto anche questa mattina l'aggiornamento (prima di installare nvidia)
<gigirock> si ok marcocv93 ma dist upgrade forza il kernel nuovo se esiste
<marcocv93> gigirock: rifatto tutto, update, upgrade e dist-upgrade. nulla sempre schermo nero al login
<gigirock> marcocv93, allora prova a togliere tutti i driver e vediamo se carica i noveau
<marcocv93> gigirock: devo fare il purge nvidia-*e basta ?
<Andrea1971> sento sempre d una cassa sola :(
<marcocv93> gigirock: ho fatto il purge di nvidia ed eliminato tutte le dipendenze/pacchetti con clean e remove (autoremove, autoclean)
<marcocv93> gigirock: ho riavviato e si avvia, sono sul desktop ora. In uso ho i noveau
<marcocv93> gigirock: così almeno c'è scritto nella schermata "driver aggiuntivi"
<gigirock> marcocv93, prova a scrivere nvidia-prime ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: non c'è
<marcocv93> gigirock: con nvidia c'è solo nvidia-detector
<gigirock> prova quello
<marcocv93> gigirock: none
<marcocv93> gigirock: cioè mi da none
<gigirock> si ok ma da "driver aggiuntivi" ti da la versione che avevi installato tu ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: Ho un sacco di versioni, che vanno dalla 340 alla 367 (proprietario/opensource)
<marcocv93> gigirock: ho inserito il ppa che mi ha dato krabador ieri quello ppa:graphics qualcosa...
<gigirock> eh krabador
<gigirock> si infatti il problema e' dovremmo provare un po tutte le versioni ....
<gigirock> ma tu prima avevi installato i driver proposti dal sistema ?
<marcocv93> gigirock: si ma poi sono tornato ai noveau prima di fare quella cosa dei ppa
<marcocv93> del*
<marcocv93> gigirock: funzionavano sembrava però non avevo l'opzione per fare lo switch ovvero il prime-select
<marcocv93> e quindi ho eliminato tutto
<gigirock> esagerato bastava installare nvidia-prime
<marcocv93> gigirock: eh non lo sapevo, avevo provato di recente su Xubuntu e tutto aveva funzionato e allora ho eliminato e ho chiesto qui e mi hanno detto di quel ppa
<gigirock> k
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> ma marcocv93 il select ti serve perche' devi usare la sk intel ?
<gigirock> se non si installano i driver n c'e' modo di switchare
<marcocv93> gigirock: il motivo praticamente è uno solo, cioè i driver nouveau non sono granchè e fanno andare la scheda anche quando non serve (consuma di più con driver nouveau che con driver nvidia). Vorrei installare i driver per avere un consumo minore
<gigirock> devo riavviare aspetta
<marcocv93> comunque alla fine si, userei solo intel
<marcocv93> gigirock: tornato ? Quindi come posso procedere...
<marcocv93> ?*
<ettore2379> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> marcocv93, non ho grosse soluzioni sul sistema su cui sono non ho grandi problemi con la stessa configurazione.....
<marcocv93> gigirock: :( ok grazie comuque
<ettore2379> sono un nuovo utente, sto provando a installare ubuntu partendo da os x el capitan
<ettore2379> ma ho problemi con gdisk :(
<ettore2379> ho seguito la guida da mac intel su questo sito
<gigirock> marcocv93, mi dici solo il tipo di nvidia che hai ?
<marcocv93> Gt740m
<gigirock> ah ok
<akis24> !installazione | ettore2379
<ubot-it> ettore2379: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<ettore2379> sì, proprio quella guida sto seguendo
<ettore2379> macintel
<_nemo_> help?
<_nemo_> :)
<Carlin0> _nemo_, esponi il problema e chi sa risponde
<nicolac> cristian c hoprovato
<nicolac> non mi si disconnette con il desktop
<cristian_c> 'con il desktop'
<nicolac> si con il desktop
<cristian_c> nicolac: hai provato con live della 16.04 sullo stesso pc?
<nicolac> si sullo stesso pc 16.10
<nicolac> 16.04
<cristian_c> nicolac: e quanto l'hai testata la wifi?
<nicolac> tanto tempo ieri sera e stamattina
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nicolac: quando hai installato la 16.04 su hard diak, dopo quanto tempo hai riscontrato il problema della wifi?
<nicolac> da subito ed era molto piu insistente
<nicolac> circa 10 minuti e si scollegav
<cristian_c> nicolac: molto più insistente rispetto a cosa?
<nicolac> ad ora
<cristian_c> nicolac: ora sei su 16.04 installata?
<nicolac> si
<cristian_c> nicolac: hai provato a reinstallarla?
<krabador> nicolac, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nicolac, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinti
<krabador> nicolac, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<nicolac> no perchè non mi permetteva di salvare i dati
<krabador> il primo ed il terzo
<krabador> che il secondo ho sbagliato a digitare
<krabador> nicolac, al che incolli il link prodotto dall'ultimo
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18903529/
<cristian_c> nicolac: 'dall'ultimo'
<krabador> nicolac, cerchiamo di non perdere tempo per favore
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18903643/
<Roby89> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Roby89
<ubot-it> Roby89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> nicolac: cosa non è chiaro di
<cristian_c> (tra l'altto ripetuto fino all9 sfinimento da ieri)
<Roby89> non riesco a far funzione il wi-fi con il mio notebook
<Roby89> qualche aiuto ?
<krabador> Roby89, apri il terminale, con pc connesso a cavo lan
<krabador> Roby89, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac: 'per evitare errori di digitazione'
<krabador> Roby89, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> 'copia e incolla i comandi da qui'
<nicolac> il primo http://paste.ubuntu.com/18903760/
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma evidentemente, se fai così 'continuiamo a perdere tempo'
<nicolac> ho copiato
<cristian_c> nicolac: fai una cosa, rileggiti i messaggi sovrastanti
<krabador> Roby89, al che incolli il link prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<Roby89> |
<cristian_c> nicolac: hai trascritto a mano
<Roby89> come faccio questa lettera ?
<cristian_c> oppure hai difficoltà visive?
<Roby89> non è una I vero ?
<nicolac>  
<cristian_c> dillo prima, in tal caso
<krabador> Roby89, copia ed incolla
<krabador> Roby89, da qui a li
<cristian_c> :)
<krabador> Roby89, ovviamente poi premi invio
<Roby89> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Roby89> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Roby89> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<krabador> Roby89, non incollare linee in canale
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18903977/
<krabador> se non quelle espressamente richieste
<krabador> !pastebin | Roby89
<ubot-it> Roby89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Roby89> ok scusate
<Roby89> come posso risolvere ?
<krabador> nicolac, non stai mandando il comando richiesto
<krabador> Roby89, chiudendo software center, e simili
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18904045/
<Roby89> ok, allora aspetto che finisca l'update e vi aggiorno
<cristian_c> nicolac: senti
<krabador> nicolac, 16.04 passata da 15.10 ?
<cristian_c> nicolac: perché , su 16.04
<krabador> Roby89, una volta finito l'update riavvia
<cristian_c> nicolac: hai il kernel 4.2.0?
<krabador> Roby89, si chiede assistenza a sistema completamente aggiornato.
<cristian_c> sopratutto non completamente eliminato
<cristian_c> nicolac: quindi non hai installato 16.04
<cristian_c> ma hai 'avanzato' a 16.04
<cristian_c> da rilascio precedente
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> nicolac, rispondi, per favore ?
<nicolac> SI DA 15.10 A 16.04
<krabador> !ripristino | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> nicolac: e allora #dilloprima
<cristian_c> piuttosto che passare giorni
<krabador> segui questa con il supporto di installazione di 16.04
<krabador> nicolac, se hai problemi , chiedi, fino ad allora, buona procedura.
<cristian_c> a lamentarti di un problema senza fornire il quadro della situazione veritiero
<nicolac> il mio Kernel è 4.2.0 dovrebbe essere
<krabador> nicolac, hai avuto istruzioni. Buon lavoro.
<nicolac> grazie
<nicolac> Se durante la procedura di installazione l'utente aveva seguito l'installazione guidata che va a creare due partizioni su disco, una di sistema e una di swap, per eseguire il ripristino dell'installazione procedere nel seguente modo. Io non ho 2 partizioni
<cristian_c> e quante ne hai?
<nicolac> 1
<Roby89> rieccomi
<cristian_c> nicolac: hai partizionato a mani?
<cristian_c> mano
<Roby89> posso riavere i comandi ?
<Roby89> grazie
<nicolac> di default sono 2?
<cristian_c> Roby89: sudo lshw -C network ! pastebinit
<cristian_c> Roby89: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo
<cristian_c> nicolac: se lasci fare all'installer, di norma sì
<Roby89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18904831/
<krabador> nicolac, se partizione di sistema ,e swap, a posto cosi'
<krabador> Roby89, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Roby89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18904908/
<nicolac> provo a vedere se mi da reinstallazione
<krabador> Roby89, è bloccata dal controllo hardware
<krabador> Roby89, premi il tasto di attivazione della wireless
<krabador> nicolac, altrimenti, quando l'installer ti chiede cosa fare, selezioni "altro" , selezioni la partizione a mano, ti assicuri che non sia spuntata la formattazione
<Roby89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18905056/
<Roby89> adesso dovrebbe andare ?
<krabador> Roby89, is
<krabador> si
<Roby89> ok grazie
<krabador> Roby89, iwconfig | pastebinit
<nicolac> ho provato a reinstallare ma non mi da la possibilità di selezionare
<nicolac> Reinstalla
<krabador> nicolac, seleziona "altro" , selezioni la root a mano, ti assicuri che non ci sia la spunta per formattare. E' esattamente la stessa cosa.
<nicolac> all avvio ho i seguenti messaggi Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate"
<nicolac> SET failedm on device wlan0 : no such device
<krabador> nicolac, ma non eri arrivato a vedere che "non mi da la possibilità di selezionare" ?
<nicolac> si ma volevo sapere cosa fossero questi messaggi
<krabador> nicolac, procedi con il ripristino
<krabador> e parliamo di sistema installato, per favore.
<marcocv93> Buonasera a tutti :) Da ieri pomeriggio sto cercando di installare i driver Nvidia su Ubuntu 14.04.4, ma finora non ho avuto molto successo anche chiedendo aiuto qui in chat. Volevo comunque ri-chiedere se qualcuno avesse avuto il mio stesso problema ossia avesse installato i driver Nvidia e poi al boot, nella schemata di login lo schermo fosse completamente nero/spento. Ho provato anche a reinstallare il sistema completamente e
<marcocv93> consiglia nel gestore aggiornamenti nella sezione "driver aggiuntivi", ma nulla stesso problema, schermo nero al login
<marcocv93> Premetto che se con nvidia prime seleziono Intel tutto funziona, è proprio con la selezione Nvidia che non funziona
<krabador> marcocv93, "Ho provato anche a reinstallare il sistema completamente " ---> 14.04 ?
<marcocv93> krabador: 14.04.4, la iso 14.04 non c'è più (c'è nelle old-release, ma non credo si debba usare quella)
<krabador> no, mi domando cosa non ti convince di 16.04
<marcocv93> krabador: nautilus praticamente XD
<krabador> marcocv93, non conviene rimanere indietro per un vezzo estetico
<krabador> visto che ci sono server grafico e kernel piu avanzati
<marcocv93> krabador: beh e poi non sono sicuro pienamente se è stabile come la 14.04 che ha già un paio d'anni
<krabador> e piu' allineati all'utilizzod i driver video proprietari
<krabador> che seguono una loro linea
<krabador> marcocv93, sbagliato, purtroppo.
<krabador> su 14.04 , in accezione generica.
<krabador> in ogni caso, dopo le prove fatte ieri, adesso installa quello di che hai in driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> dopo manda da terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> riporta cosa fa-
<marcocv93> krabador: Ok cercherò di farmi piacere nautilus nuovo, però voglio comunque far funzionare questo 14.04 con Nvidia, se qualcuno c'è riuscito, perchè a me non dovrebbe andare :( ? Comunque ok...
<marcocv93> krabador: problema 1: ho reinstallato tutto, ora solo su driver Nvidia 352.63 (stock, quelli suggeriti dai driver aggiuntivi)
<krabador> marcocv93, hai detto bene "se qualcuno c'è riuscito" ;)
<krabador> marcocv93, no c'è da dibattere qui
<krabador> ti ho chiesto  in ogni caso, dopo le prove fatte ieri, adesso installa quello di che hai in driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> <krabador> dopo manda da terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> <krabador> riporta cosa fa-
<krabador> parliamo direttamente del discorso,
<krabador> visto che purtroppo con 14.04 (ma anche con 16.04 in alcuni casi) ci sono con nvidia ed i proprietari , un po' di prove da fare
<marcocv93> krabador: però le cose fatte ieri le ho perse, ho reinstallato tutto :( Metto la 367.27 e faccio quel comando ?
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18907310/
<krabador>  nicolac la vecchia partizione di installazione del vecchio sistema
<krabador> non è  con un pastebin, che metti proprio le cose in chiaro
<krabador> nicolac, ferma l'installer, chiudi l'installazione, carica la sessione di prova
<krabador> nicolac, connettiti qui da li, fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> nicolac, fa immagine della tab "altro" dell'installer, postala qui
<nicolac> come faccio a installare e usare  IRC
<krabador> nicolac, "supporto tecnico" da http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> nicolac, ma lo capisci l'italiano ?
<nicolac> va bene
<krabador> marcocv93, allora, in questo esatto momento hai 14.04.4 nuovo, E l'isntallazione di 352, o stai segnalando che hai 352 dalla schermata di driver aggiuntivi ?
<marcocv93> Ho 14.04.4 con installati i driver nvidia 352. Però il driver non è attivo, ho fatto prime-select intel questo pomeriggio altrimenti mi fa schermo nero.
<krabador> marcocv93, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> marcocv93, riavvia
<marcocv93> krabador: da terminale mi dice che "unable to locate X org file" e poi dice "new file created to.."
<marcocv93> krabador: comunque ho riavviato
<krabador> ne ha creato un'altro
<marcocv93> krabador: ok. ora ho avviato.
<marcocv93> krabador: ora cosa devo fare ?
<krabador> prova l'nvidia.
<marcocv93> krabador: suono di login ma schermata nera
<krabador> marcocv93, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<krabador> riavvia
<marcocv93> krabador: da errore di dipendenze http://paste.ubuntu.com/18908639/
<marcocv93> e poi mi da un messaggio "questo può essere causato da pacchetti bloccati"
<krabador> perchè non ti connetti piu' come apaternoster ?
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> marcocv93, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<marcocv93> krabador: ahahah :) Si lo so, mi sono connesso l'altro giorno con questo nome per risolvere questi problemi e da lì l'ho tenuto. (non so perchè me lo sono inventato)
<marcocv93> krabador: ok ora faccio due secondi :)
<marcocv93> krabador: scusa il contrattempo, ora faccio i comandi e ti metto il link al paste..
<krabador> con comodo
<marcocv93> primo comando "ls ..." : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18909329/
<marcocv93> secondo comando : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18909420/
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<marcocv93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18909530/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core | pastebinit
<marcocv93> krabador: è te l'ho messo prima... http://paste.ubuntu.com/18908639/
<krabador> serve adesso
<marcocv93> ah ok
<krabador> marcocv93, non sono come i pezzi di pane.
<Lollo> Ciao a tutti,siccome devo mettere ubuntu su tutto l'hard disk,sul computer ho il programma di Onekeyrecovery e ho l'opzione di Recovery sul bio
<Lollo> Bios
<krabador> marcocv93, uefi secure boot abilitato/disabilitato?
<marcocv93> krabador: scusa :( comunque è l'ho messo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/18909694/
<Lollo> Se cancello definitivamente windows 10,perderò abche quella funzione di ripristino?
<marcocv93> l'ho messo -> lo stesso XD perdo colpi...
<marcocv93> krabador: secure boot disabilitato
<krabador> marcocv93, hai abilitato a mano i proposed ?
<krabador> marcocv93, il repository è asincrono .
<marcocv93> proposed, quelli nel gestore aggiornamenti ?
<Lollo> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<marcocv93> krabador: ho abilitato gli aggiornamenti quelli sulla seconda scheda, ovvero i partner o come si chiamano
<marcocv93> aspetta che ti dico, metto intel e ti dico
<krabador> "quelli sulla seconda scheda" ---> per la seconda scheda, i ppa servono , al massimo
<krabador> non serve niente da partner
<marcocv93> krabador: allora sulla terza, era una tick da selezionare, aspetta che ti dico avvio e ti dico
<krabador> Lollo, mi spiace, ma per come è fatto il tuo notebook, e che misure ha per essere manutenuto, non se ne discute qui
<krabador> !chat | Lollo
<ubot-it> Lollo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !windows | Lollo
<ubot-it> Lollo: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> marcocv93, ricordi cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<marcocv93> krabador: sulla seconda scheda ho selezionato "partner di Canonical"
<krabador> e basta^
<marcocv93> insieme ala stessa opzione con "codice sorgente" (ho visto che era selezionato sotto e quindi ho selezionato anche per quello)
<marcocv93> si poi sulla seconda scheda al momento ho selezionato trusty security, trusty updates e trusty backports
<marcocv93> terza scheda*
<krabador> male
<krabador> adesso ci sono pacchetti che puntano a versioni ancora non incluse nel repo
<marcocv93> krabador: l'unica scheda che ho toccato è la seconda per i partner di canonical
<marcocv93> le altre sono come erano dopo l'installazione
<krabador> disabilita backports
<krabador> torna in terminale sudo apt-get update
<marcocv93> krabador: ok apt-get update fatto
<krabador> marcocv93, disabilita anche proposed
<krabador> marcocv93, e poi sempre sudo apt-get update da terminale
<marcocv93> krabador: è disabilitato
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core | pastebinit
<marcocv93> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18910646/
<marcocv93> krabador: e da sempre quel messaggio "questo può essere causato da pacchetti bloccati"
<krabador> marcocv93, so leggere
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> riavvia, e torna qui
<krabador> no, spetta
<marcocv93> krabador: nel paste non c'è il messaggio che ti ho scritto è per quello...
<krabador> prima di riavviare sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> poi riavviii
<marcocv93> krabador: ok
<krabador> marcocv93, non serve, per favore .
<marcocv93> krabador: ok scusa
<marcocv93> krabador: ok fatto riavviato
<krabador> marcocv93, hai installato skype ?
<marcocv93> krabador: no
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-software-center | pastebinit
<krabador> marcocv93, hai installato qualcosa dai repo partners ?
<marcocv93> krabador: mhn no li ho attivati perchè pensavo servissero per nvidia, no comunque non ho installato nulla
<marcocv93> comunque ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18911434/
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get clean
<marcocv93> krabador: ok fatto
<krabador> marcocv93, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> marcocv93, disabilita i repo partner
<krabador> riabilita i backports
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la schermata
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<marcocv93> krabador: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/18911941/
<krabador> marcocv93, metti questo https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<krabador> marcocv93, aggiungendo in "altro software" di software-properties-gtk, questo     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<krabador> chiudi , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<calcutta> ciao ragazzi
<calcutta> a voi fun
<calcutta> ziona
<calcutta> ubuntu software?
<calcutta> a me non va
<cristian_c> !enter | calcutta
<ubot-it> calcutta: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marcocv93> krabador: volevi dire "sudo apt-get install | pastebinit" ?
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get update
<calcutta> carica all' infinito
<krabador> marcocv93, no
<krabador> marcocv93, errore di battitura
<krabador> con l'ultimo comando
<krabador> calcutta, ha problemi in via di fix
<marcocv93> krabador: ah ok, comunque sto facendo update
<calcutta> quindi è normale?
<krabador> calcutta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<marcocv93> krabador: mi da errore firma non verificata
<krabador> calcutta, riavvia, vedi se lo fa ancora
<krabador> marcocv93, ignoralo
<calcutta> sì lo so krabador
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<calcutta> speriamo di risolvere perchè mi serve un contenitore di programmi come ubuntu software.. è comodo
<marcocv93> krabador: ok speriamo...
<krabador> marcocv93, ctrl shift t , in modo da aprire altra tab nel terminale
<krabador> marcocv93, segnalami quando ha finito
<krabador> calcutta, puoi fare tutto con sudo apt-get install
<krabador> calcutta, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<calcutta> krabador, è vero. Però è comodo provare a installare i programmi che ti consiglia dividendoli per genere
<krabador> qui dentro cerchi il software, se c'è sudo apt-get install softawre
<calcutta> ah, buono a sapersi
<calcutta> grazie
<krabador> calcutta, è comodo anche uno che usa il computer al posto nostro ;)
<calcutta> non ho capito
<marcocv93> krabador: ok finito
<krabador> marcocv93, sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<krabador> marcocv93, ci incolli il contenuto di http://pastie.org/pastes/10902935/text?key=xoqy8c4rbvujdmzl31xzea
<krabador> salvi ,chiudi
<krabador> cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | pastebinit
<calcutta> oddio che palle gli aggiornamenti di libreoffice! Sono tentato di chiudere tutto!
<krabador> !chat | calcutta qui c'è il log
<ubot-it> calcutta qui c'è il log: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calcutta> ok sorry
<marcocv93> krabador: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/18913167/
<krabador> marcocv93, ok, riavvia
<marcocv93> krabador: non ci credo XD
<krabador> molto bene
<marcocv93> krabador: funziona !
<krabador> goditi gli nvidia
<marcocv93> krabador: grazie :)
<krabador> di niente sig paternoster
<marcocv93> krabador: ora mi salvo la procedura in caso mi servisse in futuro :)
<marcocv93> krabador: ahahahah :) vabbè... buona serata
<marcocv93> krabador: solo una piccola cosa. Quel file che mi hai fatto creare è standard ? Ovvero posso tenermela salvata da qualche parte e poi usarla quando installo nvidia ?
<cristian_c> uhm , era il metodo di accelerazione
<krabador> marcocv93, post 14.04 non dovrebbe servire
<marcocv93> ok perfetto. buona serata a tutti. ciao :)
<krabador> ma tieniti il file per provare qualora continua a non convivere
<marcocv93> sisi ok, me lo salvo tra i preferiti da qualche parte. grazie ancora krabador
<krabador> ciao
<calcutta> Ora sta andando. Poteva essere un problema di server ?
<krabador> su 16.04 sono divese le cose che si stanno incastrando in ubuntu-software
<krabador> dovute in ottima parte alla gioventù del software
<krabador> calcutta, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<calcutta> ah ok! ma non è quello di default di gnome leggermente riadattato?
<krabador> calcutta, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link del secondo, qui
<calcutta> cos' è patebinit?
<krabador> calcutta, si, gnome-software , appunto, non esiste da sempre
<krabador> ma da poco
<calcutta> ciao Krabador, grazie per l'aiuto. Sembra sia tornato a funzionare normalmente. Ora riavvio che ho il kernel "nuovo". Se dovessi riavere problemi mi ricollego. Baci
<krabador> calcutta, perchè non hai incollato il link del secondo comando '
<krabador> ?
<calcutta> perchè non è necessario krabador. Se avrò problemi installo pastebinit per il futuro... per ora è ok
<krabador> ma proprio tutti a ubuntu , 'sto tipo di persone , deve passare... .
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-10
<paul> Hi !
<peterBuff> Buon giorno. Ho un atroce dubbio e spero che qualcuno di voi possa rispondermi. Non capisco bene se la sicurezza dei pacchetti presi dal repository "Universe" sia garantita o no e se no se "AppArmor" comunque blocca eventuali minacce. Se invece ho frainteso come funziona la sicurezza su Ubuntu qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un chiarimento per favore?  R
<peterBuff> ingrazio in anticipo. Buona domenica.
<f843d0> peterBuff: AppArmor va comunque configurato
<ubuntu> buongiorno e buona domenica
<Guest68729> avrei un quesito da porre
<f843d0> !ciao | Guest68729
<ubot-it> Guest68729: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !chiedi | Guest68729
<ubot-it> Guest68729: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<peterBuff> Ciao. Grazie. Non riesco bene a capire se posso fidarmi dei pacchetti presi dal repository "Universe". Sono sicuri? Se no, "AppArmor" mi proteggerebbe? Ringrazio ancora.
<f843d0> 12:54:14< f843d0> peterBuff: AppArmor va comunque configurato
<peterBuff> Non basta la configurazione di default di Ubuntu?
<f843d0> E i pacchetti presi dai repositories ufficiali sono sicuri, nel senso che non ci sono vulnerabilità introdotte volutamente nel sistema. Restano ovviamente tutti i problemi di sicurezza "imponderabili" o "non previsti"
<f843d0> peterBuff: non credo che dpkg -l | grep -i apparmor restituisca tutto il necessario per avere AppArmor a badare al sistema
<Guest68729> perfetto, grazie. Ho un netbook con Lubuntu. Ho scaricato la versione di skype dal sito. Quando mi collego però, nella lista dei contatti disponibili non escono tutti i contatti connessi cosi come se fossi collegato da windows o da android. Su 20 utenti connessi, ne visualizza 3 massimo 4
<f843d0> !chat | Guest68729
<ubot-it> Guest68729: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peterBuff> Ringrazio per le risposte. Cosa si intende per problemi "imponderabili" o "non previsti"? Tali problemi vengono risolti anche se i pacchetti i quali hanno questi problemi sono quelli non ufficialmente supportati (quelli del repository "Universe")?
<f843d0> peterBuff: ma quest'ansia della sicurezza, su cosa verte?
<cristian_c> peterBuff: dipende cosa intendi per 'non ufficialmente supportati'
<cristian_c> i pacchetti dei repository universe sono 'ufficiali'
<cristian_c> quindi si possono tranquillamente installare e usare su ubuntu
<f843d0> peterBuff: immagino che applicativi supportati dalla comunità vengano comunque resi sicuri di fronte a qualche severa minaccia di sicurezza
<peterBuff> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Componenti su questo sito c'è scritto che non sono ufficialmente supportati e non è garantita la sicurezza del software compreso in "Universe"
<cristian_c> peterBuff: e credo che gli aggiornamenti do sicurezza non riguardino tutti i pacchetti
<cristian_c> ' Il componente "universe" è un insieme del software del mondo libero, open source di Linux. All'interno di "universe" è possibile trovare quasi tutto il software open source che c'è in giro e anche software disponibile sotto licenze meno libere. Tutto questo software viene compilato utilizzando le librerie e utilizzando gli strumenti del componente "main". In questo modo, queste applicazioni, dovrebbero insta
<Carlin0> peterBuff, torna a windows ...
<cristian_c> peterBuff: ' "Universe" non è abilitato in modo predefinito, è necessario abilitarlo. Canonical non garantisce aggiornamenti regolari di sicurezza per il software presente all'interno di questo componente, ma li fornisce quando si rendono disponibili dalla comunità. È necessario comprendere i rischi che si corrono utilizzando questo software.'
<cristian_c> tranne il fatto che la pagina wiki affermi che non è abilitato in modo predefinito, mi sa che non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> peterBuff: gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza sono possibili, ma non vengono rilasciati direttamente da canonical
<Carlin0> infatti da nessuna parte c'è scritto che non ne sia garantita la sicurezza
<peterBuff> Il componente "universe" è un insieme del software del mondo libero, open source di Linux. All'interno di "universe" è possibile trovare quasi tutto il software open source che c'è in giro e anche software disponibile sotto licenze meno libere. Tutto questo software viene compilato utilizzando le librerie e utilizzando gli strumenti del componente
<peterBuff> "main". In questo modo, queste applicazioni, dovrebbero installarsi senza problemi, ma non vi è nessuna garanzia di supporto o di aggiornamenti di sicurezza. (quest'ultima frase della pagina lo dice)
<f843d0> peterBuff: no, non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> peterBuff: esatto
<f843d0> peterBuff: non c'è garanzia di supporto da Canonical, o garanzia di aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<cristian_c> ma bisogna anche capirlo il senso ;)
<f843d0> peterBuff: nessuna asserzione è compatibile con "non è garantita la sicurezza"
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso, se non ci sono problemi di funzionamento con i suddetti software:
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> peterBuff: significa che se installi il software X, e su X viene svelata una falla, non è compito di Canonical pubblicare la versione correttiva
<peterBuff> Ringrazio, il dubbio nasceva dal fatto che la frase "non vi è nessuna garanzia di supporto  di aggiornamenti di sicurezza" è in generale.
<mrc_> buona domenica. Possiedo un laptop con hd partizionato win7/ubuntu + partizione dati. Vorrei formattare la partizione ubuntu ed accorparla a quella dati. Immagino che sia una operazione da fare tramite live usb/cd. A tal proposito vorrei sapere, come dovrei operare al fine di non incasinare il boot di win7? Grazie
<f843d0> !chat | mrc_
<ubot-it> mrc_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tiger_Mask> Buonasera a tutti, Contrariamente alle aspettative, Ubuntu gira bene sul mio vecchio asus 1015bx con 1 gb ram. Unico problema (già capitato con un altro eeepc, risolto ma non ricordo come) l'audio si sente solo da uno speaker. Come devo fare per risolvere?
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: hai controllato le impostazioni in alsamixer, pavucontrol e paprefs?
<Tiger_Mask> f843d0: devi scusarmi ma sono un vero novizio
<Tiger_Mask> ho provato con alsamixer
<Tiger_Mask> ma pare come se non vedesse la scheda audio
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: sono tre comandi che devi digitare sul terminale, controlli ivi le impostazioni inerenti al sistema audio
<Tiger_Mask> provo con pavucontrol
<Tiger_Mask> sempre da terinale?
<Tiger_Mask> *terminale?
<f843d0> 14:42:32< f843d0> Tiger_Mask: sono tre comandi che devi digitare sul terminale, controlli ivi le impostazioni inerenti al sistema audio
<Tiger_Mask> provo
<Tiger_Mask> ho appena installato pavucontrol
<Tiger_Mask> hoprovato con pavucontrol
<Tiger_Mask> alla prova audio si sente solo front ft :(
<Tiger_Mask> left
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: non ci sono opzioni rilevanti per attivare qualche canale della scheda?
<Tiger_Mask> non mi pare :(
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: sei nella scheda Output Device?
<Tiger_Mask> scheda uscite
<Tiger_Mask> vedo:
<Tiger_Mask> audio interno hdmi
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: dovrebbe esserci un'icona a forma di scudo vicino alla scheda
<Tiger_Mask> audio interno stereo altoparlanti
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: hai provato a cambiarne lo stato?
<Tiger_Mask> c'è tipo un lucchetto
<Tiger_Mask> se lo premo raddoppia i canali
<Tiger_Mask> nel senso che appare  finalmente anche il frontale destro
<Tiger_Mask> ma alla prova audio continua a non sentirsi
<Tiger_Mask> forse devo riavviare?
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: non credo
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: puoi selezionare l'uscita?
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: dovrebbe esserci un ComboBox con la scritta "Porta"
<Tiger_Mask> all output devices
<Tiger_Mask> hardware output device
<Tiger_Mask> virtual output device
<f843d0> Non hai un altro ComboBox sopra?
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: altrimenti prova davvero il reboot, riavviare pulseaudio da systemd non sempre ha effetti immediati
<Tiger_Mask> sopra ho solo i 2 devices: audio interno digital stereo (HDMI) e audio interno stereo analogoco
<Tiger_Mask> mi fa pensare che non leggo da nesuna parte il nome della schada realtek
<Tiger_Mask> *nessuna
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: pulseaudio credo non lo mostri
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: vedi il nome della scheda immagino sotto alsamixer se premi F6
<Tiger_Mask> se remo f6 si
<Tiger_Mask> premo
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: si, normalmente invece metterà default perchè ALSA cerca di rendersi malleabile a pulseaudio
<Tiger_Mask> riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<Tiger_Mask> ho peggiorato: ora nella combo box della prova audio c'è solo l'HDMI
<Tiger_Mask> :(
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: vabbè, tornare indietro non dovrebbe essere complicato
<Tiger_Mask> infatti ci sono tornato :)
<Tiger_Mask> ma sempre solo front left
<Tiger_Mask> ho come l'impressione che solo alsamixer può risolvere
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: amixer -q | pastebinit
<Tiger_Mask> provo
<Tiger_Mask> mi da un sito internet
<Tiger_Mask> paste.ubuntu.com
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: dovrebbe risultare un link in fondo al comando, postalo qui
<Tiger_Mask> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18977705/
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: eh, Mono, ecco perchè
<Tiger_Mask> però perchè con youtube, ad esempio, sento stereo?
<f843d0> Tiger_Mask: amixer -q -c 0 | pastebinit
<Tiger_Mask> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18979243/
<Tiger_Mask> https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Eee_PC_1015BX/
<fabio87> ciao. non riesco ad installare nessun app dell'ubuntu software center. clicco su installa ma non parte niente
<fabio87> riuscite a darmi una mano? grazie
<Carlin0> fabio87, cosa vuoi installare
<fabio87> volevo installare google earth, ma non riuscivo e facendo un po di prove mi sono accorto che nessuna app si riesce ad installare
<Carlin0> ma google earth non mi pare sia nei repo
<fabio87> si non c'è. poi sono andato per installare un'alternativa, cioè "mappe" ma non si installa, provando anche altre app non si installano neanche loro. quindi ho pensato che sia un problema generale di installazione, piu che di google earth
<fabio87> cmq. principalmente a me serve earth, mi basta anche riuscire ad installare solo quello
<Carlin0> dal software center installi ciò che c'è nei repo non altro
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/GoogleEarth
<fabio87> ok adesso provo a seguire i passaggi
<fabio87> funziona!
<fabio87> grazie mille :)
<Carlin0> di nulla
<fabio87> alla prossima
<Checcomani86> Ciao a tutti.Sto provando ad installare ubuntu 16.04 LTS su un pc portatile 64 bit, ho creato il disco di avvio con pennetta USB ma inserendolo nel pc all'avvio mi da questo messaggio "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image".a cosa può essere dovuto?Grazie
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> qualcuno di voi ha chromecast come dispositivo collegato alla tv?
<Shez_> è possibile scaricare google chrome su linux?
<Shez_> c'è nessuno ????????????????????????????
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> Shez_: cosa che dovresti aver imparato dalla tua prima frequentazione di questo canale
<cristian_c> anni fa
<Shez_> ho questo problema come faccio a risolvere? http://pastebin.com/6mZR1sZn
<cristian_c> Shez_: enuncia il problema
<cristian_c> qui in canale
<cristian_c> senza costringere gli utenti ad aprire per forza il link
<Shez_> ho dei duplicati sul file apt dei link
<Shez_> hai repository
<cristian_c> Shez_: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Shez_: e come sei arrivato a questa situazione?
<Shez_> ho aggiunto i repository di google per scaricare google chrome
<cristian_c> Shez_: e perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<Shez_> devo far funzionare un device chromecast su linux
<cristian_c> Shez_: e perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<cristian_c> (l'aggiunta del repository)
<Shez_> chromium quando si installa la app per far collegare il chromecast crasha, l'unica opzione più veloce era quella di installare il browser "ufficiale"
<cristian_c> Shez_: sto parlando di chrome
<cristian_c> Shez_: e comunque chromium è uffficialissimo
<cristian_c> non c'è una differenza di ufficialità tra chrome e chromium
<Shez_> chrome non l'ho trovato sui repo di ubuntu...
<cristian_c> Shez_: e allora perché devi pasticciare con i repository?
<cristian_c> Shez_: non ti bastava molto semplicemente scaricare e installare il deb di chrome?
<Shez_> volevo vedere se con chrome l'app fungeva...
<cristian_c> very simply
<cristian_c> Shez_: non ti bastava molto semplicemente scaricare e installare il deb di chrome?
<Shez_> non l'ho trovato sui repo di ubuntu ho dovuto installare i repo di google
<cristian_c> Shez_: non ti bastava molto semplicemente scaricare e installare il deb di chrome?
<Shez_> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> Shez_: sul sito di chrome
<cristian_c> .
<cristian_c> Shez_: e comunque, puoi mandare il comando che ti è stato indicato prima?
<Shez_> poi per gli aggiornamenti come faccio, preferisco aggiornare le versioni con l'apt
<cristian_c> Shez_: ci pensa chrome stesso
<cristian_c> che fa tutte le operazioni necessarie con apt
<Shez_> ah, questo non lo sapevo.....
<cristian_c> Shez_: e comunque, puoi mandare il comando che ti è stato indicato prima?
<cristian_c> Shez_: ci sono un sacco di cose che potresti sapere
<cristian_c> e come si dice.... chi cerca trova
<Shez_> ho dato il comando che mi hai indicato ma il problema persiste....
<cristian_c> Shez_: il comando che ti ho indicato restituisce un link
<cristian_c> se proprio vuoi saperlo
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19013649/
<cristian_c> Shez_: in ogni caso, non credo ti convenga tenere il ppa di xbmc
<cristian_c> Shez_: quando già c'è kodi nei repo di xenial
<cristian_c> !info kodi
<ubot-it> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<cristian_c> !info xbmc trusty
<ubot-it> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 15533 kB, installed size 40533 kB
<cristian_c> Shez_: allora, digita: software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Shez_> ok
<cristian_c> Shez_: nella scheda Altro software
<Shez_> si
<cristian_c> togli il segno di spunta ai dure repository
<cristian_c> google e google-chrome
<cristian_c> *ai due
<cristian_c> Shez_: anzi, cancellali tranquillamente
<cristian_c> Shez_: poi, chiudi e ricarichi
<cristian_c> Shez_: dopodiché, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19014146/
<cristian_c> Shez_: ma sei sicuro di aver cancellato i due repo?
<cristian_c> !image | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Shez_> si, ora va bene lapt
<cristian_c> però google compare ancora
<cristian_c> Shez_: posta pure la schermata di Altro aoftware
<Tiger_Mask> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> !ciao | Tiger_Mask
<ubot-it> Tiger_Mask: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Tiger_Mask> esiste un programma di degrag per xubuntu?
<cristian_c> degrag?
<Tiger_Mask> defrag scusa
<cristian_c> se gue?
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: deframmentazione dischi?
<Tiger_Mask> deframmentazione del disco
<Tiger_Mask> esatto
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://prntscr.com/br8qsp
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: su ubuntu e linux in generale, la deframmentazione è un problema drasticamente trascurabile
<Shez_> cristian_c, credo che qualcosa rimanga...
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: quindi, a meno che tu non abbia partizioni ntfs, non ti serve la deframmentazione
<Tiger_Mask> considera che ho installato xubuntu per la prima vota 3 ore fa :)
<Tiger_Mask> redo sia ntfs
<Tiger_Mask> *credo
<cristian_c> Shez_: elimina pure la terza voce (dl.google.com) ....
<Tiger_Mask> dunque non servono nemmeno antivirus, utilities ed eliminazione files inutili?
<cristian_c> Shez_: al che chiudi, ricarichi, e digiti: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: supporre è la prima cosa da non fare, quando ti approcci a qualcosa di nuovo
<cristian_c> come un sistema operativo, ad esempio
<Tiger_Mask> è vero
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: un antivirus ha senso solo nella prospettiva di controllare partizioni riconosciute e utilizzate da windows
<Tiger_Mask> ok
<cristian_c> quindi se non hai windows nel tuo pc, puoi praticamente trascurare la questione
<Tiger_Mask> ottimo
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19015046/
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: per file inutili, dovresti chiiarire cosa intendi
<cristian_c> data la varietà di accezioni del tutto soggettive
<Tiger_Mask> tipo quelli che elimina ccleaner
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: apt ha strumenti del genere a riga di comando
<Tiger_Mask> tipo?
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: ma sentiti pure libero di leggere la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Tiger_Mask
<ubot-it> Tiger_Mask: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Tiger_Mask> grazie
<cristian_c> Tiger_Mask: di niente
<cristian_c> Shez_: bene
<cristian_c> Shez_: ora , vai sul sito chrome
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai ubuntu a 64 o a 32 bit?
<Shez_> cristian_c, ora chrome si dovrebbe aggiornare da solo?
<Shez_> 64
<cristian_c> Shez_: vai sul sito chrome e scarica il pacchetto deb di chrome
<cristian_c> lo installi o con dpkg da terminale
<cristian_c> o con doppio clic tramite gdebi
<Shez_> cristian_c, l'ho gia installato con apt.....
<Shez_> e funge...
<cristian_c> Shez_: e allora dillo prima
<cristian_c> Shez_: perché non c'è nessun repository installato, al momento
<cristian_c> quindi lo devi da reinstallà
<Shez_> :(
<cristian_c> Shez_: vai sul deb scaricato e doppio clic
<Shez_> ma non si aggiornava da solo?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fare da solo
<Shez_> ah
<cristian_c> Shez_: ma lo puoi reinstallare quel pacchetto?
<Shez_> non credo ho eliminato tutti i repository di google
<cristian_c> Shez_: come si chiama il file .deb?
<cristian_c> e in quale directory si trova?
<cristian_c> Shez_: come hai installato il .deb?
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho installato chrome con i repo di google, per errore li ho duplicati da li il problema ora li ho eliminati, ma credo basti ripristinarli, senza scaricare il deb da http....
<cristian_c> Shez_: prima ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Shez_: vai sul sito chrome e scarica il pacchetto deb di chrome
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lo installi o con dpkg da terminale
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> o con doppio clic tramite gdebi
<cristian_c> <Shez_> cristian_c, l'ho gia installato con apt.....
<cristian_c> Shez_: che se vai per i fatti tuoi, non concludiamo niente
<cristian_c> quantomeno qui
<Shez_> ok, quindi rimuovo quello che ho e mi riscarico il deb dal sito di chrome...
<cristian_c> Shez_: se non hai scaricato il deb
<cristian_c> Shez_: rimuovi il pacchetto che hai installato
<cristian_c> e scarica il deb direttamente dal sito chrome
<cristian_c> che dovrebbe permetterti anche di inserire lo stesso nel sistema di aggiornamenti di ubuntu
<Corneile> buonasera, è possibile rimuovere il criptaggio dei files in xubuntu?
<Corneile> durante l'instalazzione l'ho scelta ma è una rottura
<cristian_c> Corneile: ma tu sei andrea alias tiger mask?
<cristian_c> e in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Shez_> cristian_c, ti confermo installandolo da deb inserisce anche i repository
<cristian_c> Shez_: e funziona pra tutto bene?
<cristian_c> anche gli aggiornamenti di sistema vanno?
<cristian_c> *ora
<Shez_> cristian_c, pare di si ora lo provo se c'è qualcosa ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Shez_: bene, goditi chrome
<Shez_> spero funga l'app altrimenti col cromecast non ci faccio una mazza....
<Shez_> cristian_c, cmq grazie!!
<Rebecca92> !CHAT
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-03
<tony0> installato ubunto versione LTS 16.4 , non riconosce la scheda di rete , cosa posso fare?
<porro23> Ciao ragazzi, ho avviato la Live di Lubuntu 16.04 da penna USB, ma quando clicco su "Prova Lubuntu senza installarlo" si blocca... dopo qualche minuto compare una schermata nera e poi nulla.
<Carlin0> porro23, come hai fatto la chiavetta usb ?
<porro23> Con rufus Carlin0
<Carlin0> porro23, quando arrivi a questa schermata http://i.imgur.com/DtwcAuk.jpg premi "e" cerca una riga che inizia con la parola linux e gli aggiungi alla fine nomodeset poi premi f10
<Carlin0> tipo così http://i.imgur.com/yjJdMYP.png
<slacko22218> buonasera
<fabio_cc> notte
<Mniello> Sera a tutti
<Mniello> Disponibile qualcuno per domanda?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-04
<AiyaEarendil> Buongiorno, come faccio a far rilevare un mouse collegato ad Ubuntu (16.04 LTS) e far scaricare i relativi driver?
<ryuujin> AiyaEarendil: solitamente il mouse basta collegarlo e funziona
<ryuujin> e' un mouse particolare?
<AiyaEarendil> Un pelino, Roccat Kone Pure
<AiyaEarendil> Funzionare funziona, ma i vari tastini aggiuntivi non workano
<ryuujin> hai provato a cercare il tuo modello di mouse+ubuntu su google?
<ryuujin> AiyaEarendil: ho provato, escono vari risultati... ti seguirei volentieri, ma adesso non riesco. Ti consiglio di provare a cercare, pare ci siano dei driver ufficiali con un pannellino di controllo per il tuo mouse. Se hai difficolta'ci scrivi...
<AiyaEarendil> Ho tentato ma le spiegazioni sono un pelino oscure (o meglio, sono io una chiavica)
<AiyaEarendil> In caso non riuscissi, vi farò sapere, grazie @ryuujin !
<ryuujin> di niente...
<RoteX> Buongiorno
<RoteX> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per risolvere un problema
<glpiana> RoteX, esponi il tuo problema anzitutto
<RoteX> Dal primo giorno, appena installato ubuntu sono impossibilitato nell'installare app dal software center
<glpiana> RoteX, vediamo di risolvere. apri un terminale
<RoteX> Ci sono
<glpiana> RoteX, scrivi: sudo apt-get update        premi invio, quindi scrivi la password anche se non la visualizzi
<RoteX> L'errore si manifesta con una finestrella, dove c'e' scrito "failed to download repository information" Chek your connection
<RoteX> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> RoteX, copia quanto è apparso a terminale su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | RoteX
<RoteX> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1X8P0z2vcm
<RoteX> Ecco qui
<ubot-it> RoteX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> RoteX, il problema è dato che hai una versione di ubuntu obsoleta e non più supportata
<RoteX> Quindi, cosa dovrei fare?
<RoteX> Grazie
<glpiana> RoteX, i repository per utopic (14.10) non ci sono più sui server ufficiali
<glpiana> RoteX, la cosa più semplice e scaricarne una pià recente (16.04 è con supporto a lungo termine, 17.04 no, ma è appena uscita) e procedere a un aggiornamento da dvd/chiavetta oppure a una installazione pulita
<RoteX> Scarichero' 16.04 per il momento allora. Grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<RoteX> Va bene Ubuntu 16.04.2 scaricata dal sito ufficiale?
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<RoteX> Sul torrent c'e' scritto amd64, ma io ho un intel 64 bit
<glpiana> RoteX, è indifferente
<RoteX> Va bene, grazie ancora :)
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> ?
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Fit> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno sapesse trovare il driver di sistema per l' APU di amd : amd a9 9410
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<Fit> ?
<Fit> ?
<Fit> '
<Carlin0> ma che driver ti servono ?
<Fit> di sistema
<Carlin0> cioè? hai installato e qualcosa non va ?
<Fit> No ma prima di installare debian voglio essere sicuro di avere tutti i driver nel caso qualcosa non funzionasse
<Carlin0> devi installare debian ?
<Fit> Si
<Carlin0> qui si da solo supporto a ubuntu
<Fit> ma i driver di sistema sono uguali sia su Ubuntu sia su Debian
<Fit> o forse sbaglio
<Carlin0> [12:25:03] <Carlin0> qui si da solo supporto a ubuntu
<Fit> Ok mi potresti mandare il link per scaricare i driver di sistema per l apu amd a9 9410 per Ubuntu
<Carlin0> i driver si scaricano a sistema installato
<Carlin0> dai repo
<Fit> si ma con un semplice apt install??
<Carlin0> esatto
<Fit> Quindi il comando se non vado errato é : sudo apt install driver_amd_a_9_9410 ??
<ryuujin> bravo Fit
<Carlin0> quindi al 99% non ti serve nessun driver
<Fit> Mi assicurate che é cosi??
<Carlin0> installa o prova da live cd
<ryuujin> Fit: vai tranquillo... garanzia ryuujin 100%
<Fit> Grazie di tutto... allora tolgo il secure boot di windows e provo ad avviare in live
<Carlin0> pappa taim
<Fit> Ok grazie ciao
<David77> Buona giornata a tutti! come faccio a far uscire su file l'uscita di cmp con il pipe anche anche deii file che non esistono? grazie
<David77> il cmp blabla1 blabla2 > fileok.txt ma su terminale e non sul file di testo mi escono i file 'File o directory non esistente'
<David77> insomma anche gli errori :)
<David77> mmmm... forse ' &> filecomparazione.txt' ?
<fabio_cc> !chat | David77
<ubot-it> David77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<edolollos> Salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04.2
<edolollos> L'ho installato su uno Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air, 4 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, Intel core m3 di 7 generazione. Il problema riguarda il WiFi ed è prettamente grafico: dopo la sospensione, nel menu in alto scompaiono le reti a cui è possibile connettersi
<edolollos> ma il notebook rimane connesso comunque al WiFi
<gigirock> edolollos, stai cmq chiedendo driver specifici per un hardware , quindi non e' un problema di ubuntu ma del tuo apparato, cmq controlla che non ci sia qualcosa in 'driver aggiuntivi' e inoltre parliamo dopo un update / upgrade.
<ryuujin> oiejr
<David77> è nenc
<David77> *è necessario quel pacchetto per l'avanzamento?
<David77> help! :)
<Ronnyspd> Salve, spero che mi aiutate, non avendo un ADSL mi connetto sempre con la rete del mio smartphone, quando finisco i giga utilizzo psiphon per bypassare il problema della lentezza, esiste qualcosa che faccia il lavoro di psiphon per Ubuntu?
<AiyaEarendil> Buonasera, torno a chiedere dopo svariati tentativi falliti
<Ronnyspd> C'è nessuno che mi possa aiutare?
<AiyaEarendil> Qualcuno ha esperienza nell'installazione dei driver dei mouse Roccat?
<AiyaEarendil> Qualcuno ha esperienza nell'installazione dei driver dei mouse Roccat?11111111111111
<AiyaEarendil> Scusate, il dannato gatto che staziona sulla tastiera :/
<David77> sto facendo l'avanzamento alla 14.04. speriamo bene :) in caso chiedo :) grazie
<la> Quando accendo il PC appare lo schermo nero con un trattino lampeggiante
<David77> la: quando? spiega meglio
<la> Subito appena accesso
<David77> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<David77> rimane il log dell'avanzamento alla fine?
<David77> mi dice se cambiare etc/soffice... va be sostituisco
<fabio_cc> notte
<David77> si è fermato da parecchio su Ricerca di software obsoleto' Processing triggers for dictionaries-common (1.20.5) ....
<David77> è possibile che ci metta così tanto?
<David77> debconf richiesta ogni kernel da togliere?
<gigirock> si si ogni kernel rifa' la conf initram e menate varie
<Carlin0> normale
<gigirock> eh si se ne hai una duecentina da 'cavare' domani forse hai finito
<Guest35164> Buonasera, mi consigliate un tool più vario delle impostazioni per personalizzare l'ambiente grafico su xubuntu?
<Guest35164> Ad esempio vorrei spostare il launcher in basso, oppure modificarelo stile delle icone e delle finestre
<gigirock> Guest35164: tweaktool
<gigirock> !info tweaktool
<Carlin0> ma va non serve nessun tool
<ubot-it> Package tweaktool does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> lo fai a mano
<Carlin0> su xfce
<Guest35164> Scusa potresti dirmi come fare?
<Carlin0> clicchi sul pannello in basso →i aggiungi al pannello ...
<Guest35164> Scusa quale pannello?
<Guest35164> Scusa non sono molto esperto di personalizzazioni, ho sempre lasciato tutto standard
<Guest35164> Aspetta forse è utile dirti che come sistema ho installato ubuntu, di xubuntu ho installato soltanto l'ambiente grafico da terminale
<Carlin0> e mi spiace devo andare a nanna ma cmq se cerchi su google "personalizzare xfce" trovi un sacco di guide
<Carlin0> buonanotte :)
<Guest35164> Ok grazie, anche se si riferiscono tutte a xubuntu come OS
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-05
<AiyaEarendil> Salve, richiedo perchè ieri ho fallito...ho problemi con l'installazione di un mouse Roccat (Kone Pure), ho scaricato l'archivio e cercato di installarlo, ma gli mancavano delle componenti, allora sono andato per installare queste componenti ma a loro volta necessitavano di altre componenti che non ho...sospetto di sbagliare qualcosa io
<Paolovox> Ciao ragazzi. Sapete per caso come solvere un errore di questo tipo?
<Paolovox> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPBqJx1wkiG
<Carlin0> Paolovox, ci spieghi il problema ?
<Paolovox> Devo stampare una pagina html con svg e ho scaricato wkhtmltopdf. Solo che mi dice che version `GLIBCXX_3.4.21' non la trova
<Paolovox> è questa lib/libstdc++.so.6 ma purtroppo non ho mai avuto un problema del genere da prima
<Carlin0> Paolovox, sudo apt install lib32stdc++6
<Carlin0> anzi scusa
<Paolovox> nulla. Da riga di comando funziona, solo se lo chiamo da controller Zend non va
<Carlin0> Paolovox, sudo apt install libstdc++6
<Paolovox> già installato
<Carlin0> Paolovox, dpkg -l | grep pkg-config
<Carlin0> Paolovox, metti l'ouput in pastebin
<Paolovox> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVw65x1l9sW
<Carlin0> Paolovox, locate libstdc++.so.6
<Paolovox> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlWVOoo4AuZ
<Carlin0> Paolovox, che ubuntu hai ?
<Paolovox> 17.04
<Carlin0> Paolovox, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Paolovox> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYk2X4JmlhR
<Carlin0> Paolovox, hai fatto avanzamenti di versione ?
<Paolovox> no però me lo chiede spesso di effettuare un upgrade
<Paolovox> ora lo faccio
<Carlin0> Paolovox, il tuo problema al 90% nasce da tutti i ppa che hai aggiunto ... alcuni nemmeno adatti alla release di ubuntu che usi
<Paolovox> e se effettuassi un downgrade alla 16 ?
<Paolovox> è possibile?
<Carlin0> reinstallando si
<Paolovox> capito :) Ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi hai dedicato. Buon prosieguo
<svanera> Ho un problema ho spento il PC e ora mi appare unavschermata nera con un trattino
<Carlin0> svanera, se premi alt + f2 cambia qualcosa ?
<svanera> No
<svanera> Non cambia niente
<Carlin0> svanera, ma come lo hai spento il pc ? normalmente ?
<svanera> Si normalmente
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<svanera> Non ho il CD ho compreso su amazon e cera già su ubuntu
<Carlin0> lo scarichi
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<svanera> Ho solo questo PPC e scrivo da tablet
<Carlin0> allora svanera non vedo altra soluzione che andare a un centro assistenza
<ryuujin> il grub neanche vedi?
<svanera> Come si fa
<ryuujin> svanera: cerca un lug nelle vicinanze
<svanera> Cose un lug
<ryuujin> Linux User Group.
<svanera> Grazie
<ryuujin> e' una assocazione di utenti appassionati di linux che senza scopo di lucro diffonde linux e il free software
<svanera> OK gentilissimo
<ryuujin> ce ne sono in varie citta'... cercali su google. Poi, se ti aiutano puoi fare una donazione al LUG o magari associarti
<Mike932> Salve, mi sono appena iscritto e non so se è la sezione giusta per chiedere ma ho un problema con il mio ubuntu
<ryuujin> !ciao | Mike932
<ubot-it> Mike932: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ryuujin> !chiedere | Mike932
<ubot-it> Mike932: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Mike932> ieri sera ho fatto un'aggiornamento di sistema e il sistema operativo non si avviava più ma accedendo con un kernel precedente si è avviato, dopo l'avvio mi portava un'altro aggiornamento di sistema, dopo l'installazione mi chiedeva di riavviare
<Mike932> solo che dopo il riavvio ogni volta che effettua il boot mi va in emergency mode
<Mike932> come posso fare?
<glpiana> Mike932, emergency mode cosa sarebbe?
<Mike932> non saprei di preciso mi dice di premere control -d oppure di premere enter e inserire dei codici
<glpiana> Mike932, qualcosa è andato storto con gli aggiornamenti. sai come avviare in recovery mode?
<Mike932> si
<glpiana> Mike932, bene. ora sei da un altro pc o da quello col problema?
<Mike932> da un'altro
<Carlin0> ma se basta riavvia il vecchio kernel
<Mike932> non si avvia neanche dai vecchi kernel
<glpiana> Mike932, avvia in recovery mode, magari con un kernel precedente come suggerisce Carlin0
<glpiana> Mike932, dimmi quando arrivi al menu di recovery, che ti dico cosa fare
<Mike932> si 2 min che accendo il pc
<Mike932> ok sono in recovery
<glpiana> Mike932, anzitutto seleziona la voce relativa all'attivazione della rete
<Mike932> fatoo
<glpiana> Mike932, ora seleziona la voce riferita a dpkg
<Mike932> devo premere qualche pulsante per tornare al menù di prima?
<glpiana> Mike932, fino a che non ti ridà il prompt non fare nulla
<glpiana> Mike932, una volta che ti ridà il prompt basta scrivere exit
<Mike932> dopo che ho premuto per abilitare la rete è uscito il terminale con un sacco di scritte
<Mike932> allora
<glpiana> è normale che lo faccia
<Mike932> sono finite le scritte però èuscito di nuovo emergency mode
<glpiana> Mike932, puoi fare una foto allo schermo e mostrarcela?
<glpiana> !image | Mike932
<Mike932> si se la faccio dal telefono va bene?
<ubot-it> Mike932: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> yes
<Mike932> http://prntscr.com/frunq6
<glpiana> Mike932, premi ctrl + D
<Mike932> fatto
<glpiana> Mike932, sei tornato al menu?
<Mike932> no
<glpiana> Mike932, e dove sei?
<Mike932> sempre li è sceso di una riga
<Mike932> e il trattino lampeggia
<Mike932> ora è tornato al menù
<glpiana> ok, cerca la voce riferita a dpkg e avviala
<Mike932> fatto
<Mike932> è uscita di nuovo l'emergency mode
<Mike932> e ora mi chide "Avviare l'avanzamento di versione?"
<Mike932> continua sN dettagli d
<glpiana> Mike932, fallo continuare scrivendo s e premendo invio
<Mike932> ok
<Mike932> mi dice l'avanzamento parziale è stato completato per continuare premere invio
<glpiana> premi invio
<Mike932> ok ora mi è uscito scritto root@user-System-Product-Name:#
<glpiana> Mike932, scrivi: reboot e vediamo come si comporta
<Mike932> non mi fa scriere nnt purtroppo
<Mike932> si è anche spenta la luce della tastiera
<glpiana> prova ctrl+alt+canc
<Mike932> si è andato
<Mike932> stopping emergency shell...
<Mike932> deve fare da solo ora?
<glpiana> Mike932, devi riavviare il pc
<Mike932> sempre scrivendo reboot?
<glpiana> Mike932, andava bene ctrl+alt+canc. non ho capito però se si è fermato o meno. puoi dirmi a che punto sei?
<Mike932> invio una foto
<Mike932> http://prntscr.com/frusq0
<glpiana> Mike932, di nuovo ctr+alt+canc
<Mike932> non fa niente
<glpiana> premi il tasto di accensione del pc. se non fa nulla, tienilo schiacciato finchè non si spegne. poi riavvia
<Mike932> sto accendendo
<Mike932> lo avvio sempre in recovery o normale?
<glpiana> normale
<Mike932> ok
<Mike932> niente ha caricato ed è tornato in emergency mode
<glpiana> dammi un attimo
<Mike932> si
<glpiana> Mike932, riavvia in recovery mode. al menu scegli la voce relativa al controllo del disco. vediamo cosa fa
<Mike932> si
<Mike932> controllo del disco sarebbe fsck
<Mike932> controllla tutti i filesystem?
<glpiana> sì
<Mike932> ok
<Mike932> è fermo su started update UTMP about system runlevel changes
<glpiana> Mike932, vedi led lampeggiare che facciano intendere che il pc sta lavorando?
<Mike932> no nessuno
<glpiana> Mike932, premi ctrl+c
<Mike932> non fa niente
<glpiana> ctrl+alt+canc
<Mike932> neanche
<Mike932> anzi ora è andato avanti
<Mike932> si sta riavviando
<glpiana> Mike932, avvia in recovery e ripeti il dpkg. io torno tra un po'
<Mike932> ok
<Mike932> ha fatto è tornato al menu
<Mike932> si è avviato da solo credo ed è tornato alla emergency mode
<glpiana> Mike932, sei in emergency mode adesso?
<Mike932> si
<glpiana> Mike932, scrivi: journalctl -xb           e vediamo cosa dice
<Mike932> come ho premuto un tasto mi è tornato alla recovery
<Mike932> con le scritte del terminale di sopra
<Mike932> ho provato lo stesso a scrivere e premere invio e mi ha detto operazione non valida
<glpiana> e puoi selezionare le voci del menu di recovery?
<Mike932> si
<Mike932> anzi no se premo sta fermo
<glpiana> Mike932, allora, scegli la voce del dpkg, in modo che vada a montare i dischi
<Mike932> non me lo fa fare
<Mike932> se premo le freccette non si sposga
<glpiana> ecco, allora dimmi se hai una versione di ubuntu su dvd o usb
<Mike932> su dvd
<Mike932> appena masterizzato
<glpiana> Mike932, inserisci nel pc, riavvia il pc, avvia la prova di ubuntu
<Mike932> nono ho provato per vedere se è andata a buon fine la masterizzazione
<glpiana> quando il sistema è caricato, dimmelo che facciamo un check del disco
<Mike932> la prova di ubuntu sarebbe?
<Mike932> avvio il sistema normale o la recovery
<glpiana> Mike932, quando avvii da dvd puoi fare partire direttamente l'installazione oppure la prova del sistema precaricato su dvd
<Mike932> ah ok allora avvio da dvd
<Mike932> allora
<Mike932> sto provando a fare il boot da dvd
<Mike932> ma non va
<Mike932> ho messo nella sequenza di boot il dvd prima dell'hdd ma mi porta sempre a scegliere tra ubuntu, le altre versioni, il memory test o windows
<glpiana> Mike932, come hai preparato il dvd?
<Mike932> ho fatto una masterizzazione con burn
<Mike932> ho un mac io
<Mike932> ho fatto dati, altro iso
<glpiana> Mike932, non conosco mac, a se hai masterizzato una iso come dati, hai semplicemente messo il file iso su dvd, e così non funziona
<Mike932> ah già vero
<Mike932> vedo se trovo un'altro dvd e lo rimasterizzo
<glpiana> ok
<Mike932> scusa ti sto facendo perdere un sacco di tempo
<glpiana> :)
<Mike932> sto rimasterizzando
<Mike932> cmq il pc è partizionato ha sia windows che ubuntu cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> nulla
<Mike932> ok
<Mike932> ma perdo qualche dato?
<glpiana> Mike932, fin che non fai partire una installazione, non toccando nulla non perdi nulla
<Mike932> ook
<Mike932> allora ho avviato da dvd
<Mike932> funziona anche se la verifica mi ha restituito erroe
<glpiana> Mike932, l'importante è che si sia avviato il sistema
<glpiana> Mike932, a questo punto cerca tra le applicazioni "gparted"
<Mike932> http://prntscr.com/frvwva
<Mike932> è normale che abbia dato queste scritte
<Mike932> ancora è sulla scritta ubuntu con i trattini sotto che carica
<glpiana> Mike932, no, ha degli errori nella lettura del supporto
<glpiana> aspetta un po', ma a questo punto dubito che si avvii
<Mike932> va bene
<Mike932> se non funziona dopo compro il dvd e masterizzo dal windows
<Mike932> in caso non funziona mi puoi dire cosa fare così faccio gli screen
<glpiana> Mike932, se non hai un dvd funzionante non ci fai nulla
<Mike932> si dopo vado a comprarne uno e lo masterizzo con nero da windows
<glpiana> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mike932> @ubot-it grazie so che andrebbe masterizzato con utility disco da mac però ho l'ultima versione del sistema operativo e non permette più di masterizzare iso con utility disco purtroppo
<Mike932> infatti sto provando a masterizzare il file iso con software di terze parti
<Mike932> comunque dopo rimasterizzo e ritorno a scrivere qua, grazie mille :-)
<glpiana> ok
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! ovviamente l'avanzamento a ubuntu 14.04.5 non mi poteva andare tutto liscio... succedono cose diverse (unity) con i vari kernel che non avevo rimosso. con il kernel che è stato messo durante l'avanzamento (3.13) dopo il login va in crash il sistema facendomi vedere delle barre diagonali (in recovery mode si blocca), con quelli più vecchi il launcher e la Barra dei menù sono: invisibili! come risolvo? grazie
<gigirock> David77, perche' pensi che sia una soluzione ?
<gigirock> David77, ma che sistema hai ?
<David77> ieri ho fatto l'avanzamento dalla 12.04 all'ultima versione della 14.04...
<gigirock> David77, processore memoria etc etc
<David77> gigirock: ok aspetta che ho spento il pc altrimenti davo un calcio al cabinet.... comunque intanto ti dico che è un fisso Atlhon II con 2GiB di ram
<gigirock> David77, cmq arrivato al login con kernel 'ufficiale' premi ctrl alt f1 e da li' fai un bel sudo apt update seguito da sudo apt upgrade e per finire sudo apt autoremove , dopodiche reboot o sudo shutdown -r
<gigirock> David77, non 'giocare' con i kernel , almeno fino a che il sistema non si stabilizza
<David77> gigirock: prima di dare il login quindi con quello che ha installato l'avanzamento (3.13.0-123)? l'importante è che non mi vada a fare l'avanzamento alla 16.04. comunque dopo alcune prove mi sono accordo che con il de gnome (preinstallato da ubuntu insieme a unity) invece funziona bene tranne che con quello 'ufficiale'
<gigirock> David77, ma i kernel non ufficiali sono + avanti o + indietro di quello ufficiale ?
<David77> 'ufficiale': kernel 3.13.0-123 (installato dall'avanzamento) gli altri sono le 3.2 (ultima 3.2.0-125.168) che sono state installate dalla 12.04 da 'Aggiornamenti software'. quindi in realtà sono tutti ufficiali. su questo pc non ho mai forzato niente. solo ed esclusivamente aggiornamenti da "Aggiornamenti software", che ora ovviamente mi dice che il software è aggiornato anche se è disponibile Ubuntu 16.04.2 che non voglio
<glpiana> non metterla
<David77> ora la sono su de gnome e tutto funziona con il kernel 3.2.0-125.168
<glpiana> David77, per sapere, il motivo per cui non la vuoi?
<David77> glpiana, ce l'ho su 2 pc e non ho la compatabilità con un vecchio scanner e un'altro hardware. e poi non mi garba tantissimo. fino al 2019 mi terrei la 14.04
<glpiana> ok
<David77> gigirock: il primo è quello installato dall'avanzamento 3.13.0-123 poi ci sono tutti i 3.2 che non avevo ancora tolto
<gigirock> ah ecco quindi i 'vecchi' sono + nuovi del 'ufficiale' povero sistema e come fa a capirci qualcosa ?
<David77> ma con il de gnome funziona, quindi il sistema in realtà va bene (tranne la 3.13). è con unity che pare che non gli piaccia nulla. in che senso... i vecchi sono + nuovi dell' ufficiale?
<David77> l'ufficiale è l'ultimo e più nuovo 3.13
<David77> i vecchi sono le vecchie 3.2 che erano sulla 12.04
<gigirock> 3.2 e' + nuovo di 3.13
<David77> no
<David77> almeno vedendo uname -a :)
<David77> poi non l'ho installato io ma l'avanzamento... bo
<David77> questo mi ha installato https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kernel/linux-image-3.13.0-123-generic
<David77> Wed, 21 Jun 2017 11:39:15 +0200
<gigirock> David77,  si ho capito ma tu avevi un sistema con kernel 3.2, hai chiesto avanzamento verso un kernel 3.1 , i pacchetti che avevi gia' sul disco erano gia' avanzati alla 3.2 e sono dovuti 'tornare' alla 3,1 .........
<gigirock> David77, stai ingannando il sistema
<David77> non 3.1 ma 3.11
<gigirock> e' sempre dietro ci passano 6 mesi tra la 3,11 e la 3.2
<David77> io ho fatto l'avanzamento dalla 12.04 alla 14.04 e il sistema ha voluto installare il 3.13 (scusa non 3.11) del 21 giugno al posto della 3.2 che è solo per precise e non trusty
<David77> sarà per questo che il sistema di avanzamento ha scelto per me un kernel per trusty... bo. quello che adesso funziona con gnome è questo http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.2.0-125.168/changelog di marzo
<David77> infatti su trusty sembra che quello ufficiale sia il 3.13 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-image-3&searchon=names
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<David77> gigirock, glpiana: che faccio? idee? è tutto aggiornato (update e upgrade) come anche mi diceva sia synaptic che 'aggiornamenti software'... a me del kernel nuovo 3.13 di 10 giorni fa ne potrei fare anche a meno, ma ovviamente la 3.2 è andata in EOL ad aprile di quest'anno mentre il nuovo kernel 3.13 è partito ad aprile 2014 e avrà supporto fino ad aprile 2019 quindi mi sembra strano che non funzioni.... forse è un bug di quella versione specifica del 
<glpiana> David77, beh, se il kernel vecchio funziona perchè non continui a usarlo?
<David77> se fosse così certo che sfortuna.... glpiana il vecchio kernel funziona ma è EOL e dedicato al morto 12.04 e poi funziona solamente con gnome e non unity. suppongo che se poi l'obsoleto kernel 3.2 non abbia più neanche eventuali patch di sicurezza come avrà il nuovo 3.13 :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<David77> non credo neanche che sia sano usare un kernel vecchio per precise su trusty....
<glpiana> David77, e perchè non provi una live di 16.04 o 17.04 er vedere come è supportato il tuo hardware?
<gigirock> David77, e' una domanda che ci poniamo tutti
<David77> glpiana: se parli dell'hardware che mi serve su questo pc sono certo che non funziona visto che l'ho provato con la 16.04. 17.04? no grazie preferisco LTS ;) speriamo che a qualcuno venga un'idea per risolvere :( magari tu caro gigirock ti è venuta qualche idea?
<anass> hey
<anass> qualcuno bravo con kali linux?
<glpiana> !chat | anass
<ryuujin> anass: hackeriamo???
<ubot-it> anass: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<anass> ci si prova
<anass> qualcuno ha una soluzione per questo errore?
<anass> root@a:~# apt-get upgrade
<anass> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<anass> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<David77> anass: come detto passa nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> anass: hai risolto? quando hai un errore del genere su linux, con il comando lslocks puoi vedere quale processo ha lockato quale file
<David77> ma c'è un log per vedere cosa ha fatto andare in crash il sistema? quando parlo di crash è perchè non funzionavano neanche i terminali. si poteva spengere solo da pulsante di alimentazione....
<ryuujin> David77: dmesg e poi tutto il resto in /var/log
<ryuujin> :)
<David77> ryuujin: un log specifico per i crash senza segnalazione? dopo il login... pochi secondi dopo il login. ora stavo vedendo syslog.1 ma non vedo nulla
<David77> ryuujin: ho preso il dmesg del kernel che fa andare in crash ma non c'è nulla di utile :(
<David77> mi sa che nessuno ha un'idea per far funzionare il mio ubuntu 14.04 appena avanzato senza che vada in crash il kernel ufficiale per trusty 3.13 ... :(
<David77> e se mettessi una versione precedente del kernel 3.13? poi ho anche visto che dovrebbe essere uscito un'altro kernel poco dopo.... magari ha un bug. ma noto che non è ancora sul repo di ubuntu 14.04 ... http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.13.0-124.173/changelog
<David77> la versione precedente sul repo è la -121 .... mannaggia....
<ryuujin> David77: ma come mai non reinstalli tutto?
<David77> ryuujin: anche te hai ragione, ma ho avuto una brutta esperienza anni fa dove ho perso i dati e configurazioni e ho dovuto rimetterle pian piano.... poi reinstallare per colpa di un kernel mi spiacerebbe. sono anche disposto di abbandonare unity per gnome (che probabilmente è anche meglio) se funzionasse con il kernel ufficiale di trusty....
<ryuujin> capito...
<David77> infatti ora sono su gnome ma all'avvio devo fare esc al grub e scegliere la obsoleta 3.2 :(
<ryuujin> d'oh! :(
<ryuujin> ma il pc e' vecchio?
<David77> bhe si non è nuovo :) è un fisso con Turion II, ma tutto considerato ha passato tutti e 5 gli anni di Ubuntu 12.04 alla grande
<David77> ho sfruttato proprio in pieno la LTS della 12.04 e vorrei farlo anche con la 14.04 :) se resiste
<ryuujin> devo scappare
<ryuujin> David77: :*
<David77> ciao! e grazie lo stesso
<momos> ciao a tutti posso chiedere aiuto?
<momos> c'è qualcuno?
<masietetuttifroc> a frocioni
<masietetuttifroc> megliolinuxmint
<masietetuttifroc> vabbe ciao mi chiamo zozzona
<maxD> c'e qualcuno?
<maxD> sto provando ad installare ubuntu sullo stesso notebook dove ho win8
<Mr_Pan> maxD, e... ?
<maxD> faccio il boot del dvd e poco dopo mi esce:
<maxD> error parsing pcc subspace from pcct
<Mr_Pan> maxD, come hai fatto il dvd ?
<Mr_Pan> maxD, se sei da windows usa Rufus
<maxD> era una iso, l'ho semplicemente masterizzata
<Mr_Pan> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<maxD> ho letto che questo problema e uscito anche ad altri con il mio stesso notebook: lenovo thinkpad e540
<maxD> e "consigliavano" su un forum in EN di disabilitare da win hiberboot
<maxD> ma non l'ho mai attivato e anche controllando risulta disabilitato..
<maxD> quindi riprovo facendo la pennetta con rufus?
<maxD> ho provato a fare la penna con rufus ma niente l'errore persiste..
<gigirock> che errore maxD ?
<maxD> error parsing pcc subspace from pcct
<maxD> ho provato ad installare da dvd, da penna usb
<maxD> idee?
<Goiuseppe> salve a tutti :)
<gigirock> maxD, su cosa provi la penna ? portatile fisso netbuk o cosa ?
<Goiuseppe> io avrei un problemino da risolvere :)
<maxD> sto installando su un thinkpad lenovo e540
<Goiuseppe> qualcuno può aiutarmi? :)
<gigirock> maxD, e rufus lo lanci da win 10 ?
<gigirock> !domanda | Goiuseppe
<ubot-it> Goiuseppe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Goiuseppe> dual boot windows 10 e ubuntu 17.4
<maxD> goiuseppe hai il mio stesso problema? che errore hai?
<Carlin0> maxD, hai provato con la 16.04 ?
<gigirock> maxD, devi disabilitare fast boot hybrid boot o cose simili
<Goiuseppe> non parte la scelta del sistema operativo ...... per entrare su ubuntu ...... devo premere esc in fretta
<Goiuseppe> fast boot disabilitato
<maxD> @gigirock ho tolto il fast boot  dal bios e l'hybrid boot non ce l'ho abilitato.. se vado a cercarlo non c'e nemmeno modo di abilitarlo.. dove lo trovo? ho win 8.x
<Goiuseppe> hybrid boot non sò cosa sia
<gigirock> Windows > Control Panel > All Control Panel Items > Power Options > System Settings > Change settings that are currently unavailable (UAC) > Turn on fast startup (recommended) — unchecked this. maxD
<Goiuseppe> ubuntu l'ho installato in modalità legacy
<gigirock> quando fate la usb con rufus scegliete "GPR partition for UEFI" poi fate partire l'opzione uefi dal boot menu
<gigirock> Goiuseppe, ma quindi hai gia' installato ubuntu ?
<Goiuseppe> si
<Goiuseppe> e funziona pure bene :)
<gigirock> ah e hai quell'errore dopo l'apparizione del menu grub ?
<Goiuseppe> il menù grub non appare ,,,,,, appare dopo che ho dato ESC all'accensione del pc
<Goiuseppe> e devo essere veloce a premere ESC
<gigirock> Goiuseppe, e allora cosa e' che funziona pure bene ?
<Goiuseppe> ubuntu funziona bene
<Goiuseppe> è oa partenza che funziona male
<gigirock> Goiuseppe, nn ti capisco o spieghi con dettagli e immagini altrimenti e' difficile
<Goiuseppe> quando io accendo il pc non parte il grub per la scelta del SO
<Goiuseppe> se all'accensione premo ESC allora appare il grub
<gigirock> Goiuseppe, ma quando inserisci la chiavetta di installazione che scelte hai nel boot menu ?
<Goiuseppe> se voglio installare ubunto nella partizione esistente o tutto il disco rigido ..... ed altro che non ricordo
<maxD> gigi non c'e non e neppure possibile abilitare l'opzione avvio rapido/hiberboot
<gigirock> maxD, quella opzione e' nel windows non nel bios
<gigirock> Goiuseppe, come hai detto prima hai installato ubuntu nel legacy mode quando il tuo sistema e' uefi
<Goiuseppe> si
<maxD> lo so, ma non c'e.. in questa chat non posso mettere screen.. te lo farei vedere
<maxD> ah no lo posso fare, asp
<gigirock> maxD, quando inserisci la chiavetta ad un certo punto hai un menu ?
<maxD> si ma la prima cosa che mi apppare e questo errore
<maxD> e anche ai successivi avvi di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !image | maxD
<gigirock> maxD, ma ubuntu e' gia' installato ?
<ubot-it> maxD: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maxD> faccio un riepilogo: provo a installarlo, esce questo errore e lo ignoro... dopo un po esce il menu ecc ecc e installo ubuntu, ora ad ogni avvio esce sempre prima l'errore e poi si avvia.  poi ho fatto la pennetta come mi hanno consigliato qui con rufus.. e idem l'errore rimane
<maxD> https://prnt.sc/fs4p2i
<gigirock> maxD, metti non fare niente quando viene chiuso il coperchio e metti spegnimento quando premi tasto power , togli la spunta ai 2 flag sotto
<gigirock> maxD, adesso riavvia e entra in ubuntu e vieni qui
<maxD> https://prnt.sc/fs4qz5
<maxD> riavvio e entro in quello gia installato o lo reinstallo?
<gigirock> anche 'sospensione' togli la spunta....
<gigirock> maxD, no riavii normale
<gigirock> anzi maxD spegni del tutto e riavii con il tasto
<maxD> la spunta e grigia... non si puo togliere ;(
<gigirock> mmh
<maxD> no ok trovato l'ho tolto
<gigirock> yep
<maxD> spengo, accendo, entro in linux e torno
<maxD> eccomi
<gigirock> maxD, all'avvio hai avuto ancora quell'errore ?
<maxD> non mi e sembrato di vederlo..
<gigirock> maxD, cmq apri terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> poi scrivi dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit
<gigirock> e mandami il link risultante
<maxD> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<maxD> esce questo al seocndo passaggio
<Goiuseppe> penso che per me non c'è soluzione :) ..... cmq grazie
<gigirock> maxD, sai andare in 'driver aggiuntivi' ?
<maxD> ehm.. no.. fai conto che di linux non so niente, e la prima installazione
<gigirock> maxD, hai unity con la barra a sinistra dei programmi ?
<maxD> se e la barra a sx con mozilla, word, excel, amazon, impostazioni, hdd e terminale.. si
<gigirock> premi il bottone in alto alla barra e scrivi driver poi seleziona "driver aggiuntivi"
<maxD> ok fatto
<gigirock> che cosa vedi ?
<maxD> http://imgur.com/a/zdzy7
<maxD> si vede?
<gigirock> maxD, si ok seleziona il driver 375.... e applica ci vuole un po' , poi riavvia
<gigirock> maxD, ma adesso vedi ad alta risoluzione ?
<maxD> sta caricando
<gigirock> maxD, vado a nanna, quando ha finito riavvia e vedrai che va bene, buon ubuntu
<maxD> ok sto riavviando
<gigirock> ciao e buona notte
<maxD> grazie mille
<ryuujin> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-06
<ryuujin> giorno
<rtl> salve
<ryuujin> !ciao | rtl
<ubot-it> rtl: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ryuujin> :/
<Guest47369> Non mi disattiva la modalità aereo e solo col cavo ethernet mi si connette, il wifi non me lo trova
<ryuujin> Guest47369: sii piu' chiaro! Versione di Ubuntu, modello del PCa
<ryuujin> ]sfeasdiuf
<ryuujin> fck
<ryuujin> torno alle mie query
<David77> buongiorno. a qualcuno è venuta un'idea perchè dopo l'avanzamento da Ubuntu 12.04 a 14.04 (ultimo aggiornamento pacchetti oggi) il nuovo kernel ufficiale per trusty 3.13.0-123.172 va in crash dopo il login mentre il vecchio e non più aggiornabile kernel per precise 3.2.0-125.168 no? grazie. se può essere utile quando era ancora sulla 12.04 utilizzavo unity-2d e non la versione 'normale' 3d. grazie :)
<glpiana> David77, spiegami cosa significa che il kernel va in crash
<Mike932> salve, mi serve supporto con il mio ubuntu
<glpiana> Mike932, spiega il tuo problema
<Mike932> ho il cd inserito nel pc
<David77> glpiana: faccio il boot con il kernel nuovo, faccio il login, dopo pochi secondi nella visualizzazione del desktop si blocca tutto, tastiera e mouse compresi, quindi non posso neanche attivare i terminali :(
<glpiana> David77, potrebbe essere dovuto all'interfaccia grafica. usi unity?
<Mike932> come faccio a ripristinare il sistema senza perdere i dati?
<glpiana> Mike932, per ripristinare intendi reinstallare sopra al sistema esistente?
<Mike932> no, si può fare in modo che il sistema torni a funzionare come prima senza reinstallare il sistema
<glpiana> Mike932, dipende da qual è la situazione attuale del sistem. puoi descriverla?
<Mike932> dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento di sistema il pc non riesce ad effettuare il boot e va in emergency mode
<glpiana> ok, ora ricordo
<David77> glpiana, prima sulla 12.04 usavo unity-2d (ora non c'è più sulla 14.04) ma il crash c'è anche con gnome. anche io penso che sia un problema di unity (-greeting?) comunque
<glpiana> Mike932, secondo me devi ripristinare da dvd
<Mike932> con la reinstallazione del sistema?
<glpiana> Mike932, è possibile che ti venga proposto il ripristino
<Mike932> va bene allora procedo
<David77> Mike932 a mio parere, come ho fatto io quando mi è successo, è comunque prima fare un backup dei dati da live (prova ubuntu). che versione ti da problemi?
<glpiana> David77, hai altre interfacce grafiche installate?
<Mike932> david77: quindi se faccio prova ubuntu riesco a salvare i dati?
<David77> glpiana, no solamente quelle che sono installate per default su Ubuntu 12.04 5 anni fa ovvero unity, unity-2d e gnome
<glpiana> David77, alla scehrmata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa al login testuale
<David77> Mike932: se vai sulla live (prova ubuntu) puoi mettere su disco esterno per sicurezza i dati.... sai meglio averne una copia soprattutto se importanti ;) imho
<Mike932> perfetto faccio cosi allora e poi procedo a reinstallare il sistema
<glpiana> David77, una volta effettuato il login testuale scrivi: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop    (o xubuntu-desktop se rpeferisci provare xfce al posto di lxde)
<glpiana> David77, quindi riavvia lightdm (sudo service lightdm restart) e al login scegli la sessione lubuntu (o xubuntu)
<glpiana> vedi se lì il sistema funziona
<Mike932> allora ho fatto prova ubuntu però non trovo i file che mi serve salvare, erano tre file sul desktop
<glpiana> Mike932, non sono sul desktop della live, devi montare il disco del pc, cercare la home, il tuo utente e quindi la scrivania
<Mike932> ah perfetto
<David77> glpiana, quindi anche dici che potrebbe essere colpa di unity in abbinamento al nuovo kernel? mi chiedo il perchè sul vecchio kernel funziona tutto... su quella macchina stamattina ho lavorato tranquillamente con gnome senza nessun problema. ha anche aggiornato i pacchetti di oggi con synaptic
<xan_IT_> David77 perchè prima usavi unity 2d e non 3d ?
<glpiana> David77, quindi hai un'altra interfaccia
<David77> Mike932: comunque per la stabilità meglio una Ubuntu LTS ;)
<Mike932> ah ok
<David77> glpiana: ho solo gnome che viene / veniva installata insieme a unity quando installai la 12.04. xan_IT era più veloce e più fluido della 3d. ho solo 2Gib di ram :(
<David77> unity 3d è un macigno se non hai almeno 4Gib di ram, imho
<Degos> Salve
<Degos> Avrei un problema di driver
<David77> Degos: versione di Ubuntu?
<Degos> Ubuntu mate 17.04
<Degos> Non riesco a far connetere ad internet il mio pc tramite wi-fi
<Carlin0> Degos, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<Degos> Modello scheda di rete: rtlwifi/rtl8723bewf
<Degos> No sono su un altro computer
<Degos> ma quello con il problema e a portata di mano
<Carlin0> Degos, entra nelle impostazioni e prova a mettere ipv6 in ignore
<Carlin0> cmq la 17.04 è buggata
<Degos> dove si trova
<Degos> ?
<Degos> trovato
<Degos> e ora ?
<Carlin0> e ora dovrebbe andare ma come già detto
<Degos> non va
<Carlin0> [13:39:51] <Carlin0> cmq la 17.04 è buggata
<Degos> allora devo installare la 16.04 ?
<Carlin0> sarebbe meglio
<Degos> ieri ho provato anche con quella oltre a debian , kali e parrot home edition ma non va lo stesso
<Degos> Possibile che devo installare un .bin ??
<Degos> o un .deb
<Degos> ??
<Degos> Carlino????
<Carlin0> Degos, quella scheda su ubuntu va senza aggiunte  , e qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<Degos> ok allora installo la derivate che preferisco e va senza problemi ???
<Carlin0> con la 16.04 dovrebbe andare ma puoi sempre provare da live prima di installare
<Degos> ok
<Degos> se  non va ti faccio sapere
<Carlin0> con debian richiede driver aggiuntivi
<Carlin0> parrot non fa testo
<Degos> che vuol dire parrot non fa testo
<Mike932> gipiana: sto procedendo con l'installazione del sistema però mi chiede se voglio eliminare ubutu 16.04.2 LTS e reinstalla o se voglio cancellare il disco e installare ubuntu
<Mike932> io ho messo elimina però mi dice che verranno distrutti i dati su ogni partizione rimossa, così come quelle da formattare
<Mike932> intende anche quella di windows?
<Carlin0> Mike932, che ubuntu c'era installato prima ?
<Mike932> credo ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Carlin0> Mike932, ma non ti hanno consigliato di salvare i dati ?
<Mike932> si l'ho fatto
<Carlin0> allora elimina e reinstalla ubuntu
<Carlin0> solo se cancelli tutto i disco ti formatta anche win
<Mike932> perfetto grazie
<ryuujin> Degos: installa mint
<Mike932> apposto ho fatto grazie mille
<Mike932> ciao
<David77> scusate il ritardo ma devo fare un lavoro e quindi non sto sempre quì. ora leggo il log :)
<David77> sto pensando seriamente a mettere un altro de come suggerito da glpiana. questo Athlon II X2 lo usano i miei quindi gli faccio vedere quale più gli piace. spulciando nei log sembra che ci sia un errore sul kernel nuovo anche senza login. errore di unity-greeter (state S Sleeping) ProcCwd /var/lib/lightdm Signal 6: ma il de non parte dopo il login dopo averlo scelto? non è che per caso che è cambiato qualcosa nel nuovo kernel riguardo alla scheda grafica?
<David77> sia su Ubuntu 12.04 che adesso sulla 14.04 su gnome con il kernel vecchio non ci sono driver proprietari. che sia cambiato qualcosa riguardo alla scheda grafica dal kernel vecchio a quello ufficiale di trusty?
<Carlin0> David77, che driver ?
<David77> Carlin0: nessun driver proprietario in uso... sai non volevo che fosse per colpa di qualche 'proprietario' che fortunatamente non c'è :)
<Carlin0> David77, che driver ?
<David77> della scheda grafica pensavo... bo
<Carlin0> si ma quali ?
<Carlin0> nvidia ati o cosa ?
<David77> Carlin0: sto valutando tutte le possibilità di errore.... ha dici quale scheda grafica ho... scusa... ora te lo dico che mi sono copiato tutti i dati
<Carlin0> poi scusa eh David77
<Carlin0> [15:06:27] <David77> sia su Ubuntu 12.04 che adesso sulla 14.04 su gnome con il kernel vecchio non ci sono driver proprietari. che sia cambiato qualcosa riguardo alla scheda grafica dal kernel vecchio a quello ufficiale di trusty?
<Carlin0> ma non si capisce quale sia il problema
<David77> Carlin0: C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430], configuration: driver=nouveau latency 0. neanche io capisco perchè va in crash il nuovo kernel :(
<David77> solo il nuovo kernel
<Carlin0> David77, quale kernel ?
<David77> ha scusa pensavo avessi visto il mio messaggio (13:10:52)
<David77> Carlin0: lo ripeto?
<Carlin0> quella scheda usa i legacy , e ha avuto problemi coi kernel dal 4.2 fino al 4.8 credo, problemi di incompatibilità driver /kernel
<David77> (13:10:52) David: buongiorno. a qualcuno è venuta un'idea perchè dopo l'avanzamento da Ubuntu 12.04 a 14.04 (ultimo aggiornamento pacchetti oggi) il nuovo kernel ufficiale per trusty 3.13.0-123.172 va in crash dopo il login mentre il vecchio e non più aggiornabile kernel per precise 3.2.0-125.168 no?
<David77> quindi nessun 4.x :(
<Carlin0> no David77 rispondi a → [15:15:51] <Carlin0> David77, quale kernel ?
<Carlin0> David77, col 4.9 vanno di sicuro li uso io
<David77> Carlin0: risposto poco fa i 2 kernel :)
<Carlin0> passa alla 16.04 te lo dissi già ieri
<David77> Carlin0: non posso per via di incompatibiltà con scanner e un'altro hardware esterno....
<Carlin0> David77, hai xorg.conf ?
<David77> Carlin0 sulla 14.04 funziona certamente, sulla 16.04 certamente non funzionano :) su etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> prova a riconfigurare i driver
<David77> si, Section "Device" - Identifier "Configured Video Device" la voce Driver "nvidia" è ignorata (#) c'è solo Option "NoLogo" "True"
<Carlin0> David77, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<seppholo> Giorno , avrei un problema nell utilizzare VPN , fino al mese scorso utilizzavo un servizio expressvpn a pagamento con kali linux . ora ho un pc nuovo dove ho installato ubuntu 17.04 ma il servizio non funziona piu . non riesco nemmeno a configurare la vpn utilizzando le impostazioni di ubuntu
<seppholo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032047/
<seppholo> la voce "Aggiungi connessione VPN" è oscurata non me la da selezionabile
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, a parte che in questo canale si da assistenza solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali (e no kali non e' derivata ufficiale)
<Mr_Pan> devi installare openvpn
<seppholo> infatti io ho ubuntu 17.04
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, scusa ho letto di corsa
<Mr_Pan> ero rimasto a kali
<seppholo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032224/
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, devi ariavviare i servizi networking e network-manager
<seppholo> come faccio ?
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo service networking restart
<Mr_Pan> sudo service netwokr-manager restart
<Mr_Pan> sudo service network-manager restart
<seppholo> ok penso che cadro con la connessione , al max rientro
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, oppure riavvia il pc e fai prima
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, certo la connessione cadra
<David77> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032235/ ma anche la 3.13.0-123.172 ha problemi di compatibilità?
<David77> *incompatibilità ?
<Carlin0> David77, no dal 4.2
<David77> ngheee allora forse non è quello il problema :(
<Carlin0> David77, non sono installati è quello il problema
<Carlin0> David77, sudo apt install nvidia-304
<seppholo> Mr_Pan: niente .. tutto come prima
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, qui la soluzione   https://askubuntu.com/questions/922087/ubuntu-17-04-configure-vpn-option-is-disabled
<seppholo> devo installare quei pacchetti giusto ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<David77> Carlin0: quindi al kernel 3.2.0-125.168 non servono mentre servono al kernel 3.13.0-123.172?
<seppholo> riavvio ?
<seppholo> li ho installati ma non è cambiato nulla
<Carlin0> David77, il 3.2 ormai è fuori supporto non si può verificare , i driver per la tua scheda vide sulla 14.04 sono i 304
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, riavvia
<seppholo> speriamo
<David77> Carlin0: grazie, ora installo e spero. lo so che la 3.2 è fuori supporto.... ma era l'unica che non andava in crash :)
<Carlin0> David77, magari rimuovi quel pacchetto nvidia-common prima
<David77> ok
<Carlin0> e poi installi i nvidia-304
<David77> devo rimuovere nvidia-common e riavviare oppure non serve?
<David77> posso fare tutti e 2 insieme con synaptic senza riavviare?
<Carlin0> rimuovi poi installi e dopo riavvii
<Carlin0> tanto non sono in uso
<seppholo> brutte notizie
<seppholo> non va ancora nulla Mr_Pan
<David77> Carlin0: quindi posso fare 'rimuovi completamente' e non solo 'rimuovi' a nvidia-common... intanto non sono in uso :)
<Carlin0> cambia poco David77 con rimuovi completamente leva anche la conf che cmq anche se resta non da fastidio
<David77> Carlin0: ok. nvidia-304 non c'è sul repo, solo nvidia-settings-304 (transitional package for nvidia-settings)
<Carlin0> come non ce...
<David77> Carlin0: forse perchè è un 'restricted'?
<David77> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Carlin0> abilita i repo ... aspe...
<David77> ok aspetto
<Carlin0> esatto i restricted
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-304&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Carlin0> David77, abilita i restricted aggiorna i pacchetti e poi installa
<ryuujin> AHHHH
 * Mr_Pan prepara la frusta .... 
<David77> Carlin0: mitico! ora sono sul nuovo kernel! W Ubuntu!
<seppholo> Giorno , avrei un problema nell utilizzare VPN , fino al mese scorso utilizzavo un servizio expressvpn a pagamento con kali linux . ora ho un pc nuovo dove ho installato ubuntu 17.04 ma il servizio non funziona piu . non riesco nemmeno a configurare la vpn utilizzando le impostazioni di ubuntu
<seppholo> la voce "Aggiungi connessione VPN" è oscurata non me la da selezionabile
<ryuujin> deja vu... c'e' un'anomalia in matrix
<David77> seppholo: come già detto la 17 è buggata.... meglio una LTS. l'ultima è la 16.04
<seppholo> ah ecco
<seppholo> benissimo , l ho installata ieri lol
<seppholo> che fortuna
<David77> basta leggere quando scarichi la versione
<David77> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<David77> seppholo: Le versioni non LTS sono supportate per nove mesi e garantiscono tutte le novità più recenti. https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<David77> Le versioni LTS (long-term support) offrono invece aggiornamenti per  cinque anni: l'ideale per chi ha bisogno di maggiore stabilità.
<David77> insomma ciò che è scritto nella parte destra su https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ryuujin> seppholo
<Angelo1998> ciao vvorei sapere se e possibile installere ubuntu su un pc privo di sistema operativo
<maxD> ciao a tutti, ho appena scoperto che non c'è notepad++ per linux, che usate voi?
<ryuujin> vim
<David77> maxD cosa ti serve esattamente per linux? se ti serve qualcosa per la programmazione su ubuntu ci sono parecchi pacchetti simili. vim è forse un po' complesso, imho
<David77> comunque non essendo inerente strettamente il supporto vai a #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<federdf> help
<federdf> ragaù
<federdf> mi potete aiutare ho un problema
<federdf> ubuntu fa cagare
<federdf> non serve a un cazzo
<federdf> scherzo
<Mike932> Salve, ho un problema con il mio ubuntu
<Mike932> rilevo la mia rete wifi ma non si connette nonostante abbia inserito la password giusta
<Mike932> però ho provato a fare da hotspot con il mio cellulare e si connette
<Mike932> come posso fare?
<David77> Mike932: non avrai mica ubuntu 17.04?
<Mike932> si
<David77> meglio la LTS 16.04
<Mike932> e ora come posso fare?
<David77> hai dei dati importanti?
<David77> Le versioni LTS (long-term support) offrono invece aggiornamenti per  cinque anni: l'ideale per chi ha bisogno di maggiore stabilità.
<David77> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Mike932> no l'ho dovuto formattare oggi
<Mike932> perchè non si avviava più dopo aver aggiornato il sistema
<Mike932> inoltre ho notato che non funziona l'audio
<Mike932> se caricassi con un kernel precedente risolverei?
<David77> ok, la prima cosa che farei è avviare il pc con la live di Ubuntu 16.04 LTS e fare il 'prova Ubuntu' se vedi che funziona tutto allora io installerei la 16.04 LTS sopra la 17, che come detto sul link sopra 'sono supportate per nove mesi'. se si vuole la stabilità è meglio sempre optare sulle LTS come scritto su https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Mike932> perfetto procedo cosi allora
<Mike932> grazie
<Mike932> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-07
<amedeo> buongiorno, un consiglio: ho un portatile acer aspire one 2 giga di ram processore intel atom n270 1,6ghz. volevo dargli nuova vita senza perdere i dati e istallare in dual ubuntu. che versione mi consigliate?
<amedeo> troppo gentili. grazie supporto tecnico di ubuntu
<ryuujin> ahaahah
<ryuujin> la gente sta fuori
<ulab> ho un portatile con sopra ubuntu, come faccio per sostituirla con lubuntu o xubuntu?
<Carlin0> ulab, reinstalli
<ulab> posso farlo mettendo 'l'iso xubuntu su usb?
<Carlin0> usa creatore dischi di avvio su ubuntu per fare la usb
<Carlin0> ulab, ti consiglio la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto
<ulab> ok ci provo, poso cancellare tutto e avere solo xubuntu?
<Carlin0> ulab, se hai dei dati salvali prima
<ulab> no niente ho solo ubuntu, ma non avendo un portatile potente ubuntu mi sembra pesante
<Carlin0> ulab, che cpu ha ?
<ulab> mem GiB  - process. AMD E1-1200 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2  * grafica Gallium 0.4 on AMD PALM (DRM 2.49.0 / 4.10.0-19-generic, LLVM 4.0.0)  - 64 bit
<Carlin0> ulab, xubuntu dovrebbe andare abbastanza decentemente
<ulab> si ma la navigazione web è lentissima, anche se ho fastweb 20giga
<ulab> mi riferivo ad ora che ho ubuntu
<lorenzo_> exit
<nikon> salve
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-08
<Porro23> Ciao Ragazzi, sto provando Lubuntu 16.04 Live su un "vecchio" Notebook. All'inizio non partiva, poi ho seguito il consiglio di Carlin0 e sono partito con la modalità "nomodeset". (in realtà ci ha messo parecchio tempo per avviarsi, ma alla fine ce l'ha fatta :D ) Ora vi chiedo: durante l'installazione dovrei mettere mano a qualche file? Per farlo p
<Porro23> artire sempre in modalità "nomodeset"
<Mr_Pan> Porro23, devi aggiungere nomodeset nel file grub.conf
<Carlin0> Porro23,  dopo installato si fanno le modifiche se serve
<Porro23> Ok grazie Mr_Pan & Carlin0
<Mr_Pan> prego Porro23
<porro23> Ah ragazzi, quasi dimenticavo: Lubuntu visualizza correttamente una partizione di Windows? Su questo notebook ho due partizioni. Una dove è installato Windows (e voglio installare Lubuntu) e una partizione con i miei Dati
<porro23> Vi chiedo ciò perchè da Live non riesco a visualizzare la partizione Dati
<Carlin0> porro23, si le vede
<porro23> Come mai da Live non riesco a visualizzarla? Carlin0
<Carlin0> strano
<porro23> Ora installo la Distro, magari dopo la monto manualmente. Si può fare vero?
<Mr_Pan> porro23, si
<Mr_Pan> porro23, se vuoi montarla in automatico all avvio basta editare fstab .. ma procedi con install poi si vedra il da farsi
<porro23> Ok va bene, procedo :)
<utente_scarso> mi serve aiuto, qualcuno è disponibile?
<degos> Salve+
<Mr_Pan> degos,
<degos> avrei un problema di tipo wirless
<degos> Io a casa ho una 100 mega e prima con windows mi arrivavano 30 mega adesso 14 se va bene come mai ??
<degos> Ho una scheda di rete rtl8723be
<Carlin0> degos, ma il router a quanto aggancia il link ?
<degos> ?
<degos> Da tutte le tacche disponibili
<degos> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYG8DrWDRcE
<degos> Carlin0 ????
<SIMMACO> ALL'AVVIO DEL PC MI COMPARE UNA SERIE DI [OK] E NON RIESCO AD AVVIARE IL PC
<SIMMACO> COSA POSSO FARE?
<SIMMACO> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYG8DMY9ACE
<SIMMACO> Cosa posso fare se mi compare una serie di OK?
<SIMMACO> Cosa posso fare se mi compare una serie di OK?
<Giuseppealib> Salve, mi servirebbe aiuto per una chiavetta usb danneggiata, seguendo diversi tutorial non riesco comunque a risolvere il problema
<lorenzo_> exit
<David77> buona giornata. sembra una domanda sciocca... ma Come si fa a chiudere una sessione o arrestare il sistema su Ubuntu con il de Gnome (Metacity)? grazie
<David77> da 'Applicazioni' non vedo nulla che faccia la stessa cosa su Unity di 'Termina sessione...' o 'Arresta..'
<David77> e neanche in 'Risorse' :(
<David77> devo forse aggiungere un indicatore?
<David77> questa è la schermata https://prnt.sc/ft79wg
<David77> mi sembra strano che non ci sia nessuna icona che non chiuda la sessione / sistema (Ubuntu con de Gnome (Metacity)) :(
<gigirock> David77, hai messo troppe negazioni ma allora c'e' o non c'e' l'icona
<gigirock> devo andare nel win
<gigirock> sudo reboot
<David77> da terminale lo so, ma volevo avere un'icona (che non c'è) per chiudere la sessione / sistema come c'è su qualsiasi altro de...
<David77> su Ubuntu
<fra> ciao a tutti amici! ho installato steam e playonlinux..i giochi me li riconosce ma quando si avviano c'è solo lo schermo nero... avete qualche soluzione o consiglio?
<David77> !chat | fra
<ubot-it> fra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fra> bene! grazie :) mi sposto di la
<David77> riprovo :) Come si fa a chiudere una sessione o arrestare il sistema su Ubuntu con il de Gnome (Metacity)? Non da terminale (sudo reboot :) ) https://prnt.sc/ft79wg grazie
<gigirock> David77, e' la giusta punizione per chi non vuole usare unity
<David77> gigirock: quindi non lo sai suppongo :(
<David77> è il sistema Ubuntu che ha detto che diceva che non supportava propriamente unity 3d e quindi suggeriva appunto Gnome (Metacity)
<David77> *detto che il sistema non
<puccio> ciao a tutti, è possibile con ubuntu avere la vista elenco sulla scrivania?
<David77> puccio: in che senso? se vuoi vedere la vista elenco della scrivania basta che vai nel file manager andare nella scrivania e scegliere la vista elenco
<puccio> ciao David77, la vorrei di default .
<puccio> David77,  vorrei proprio il desktop con la visualizzazione delle icone a "vista elenco"
<David77> puccio: non so se sia possibile.... ma perché?
<puccio> David77, le trovo molto più ordinate, a lavoro uso un programma che su winzoz me le fa in quel modo.
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> puccio: nella Scrivania per prassi non si deve mettere tante cose. serve solamente per le poche cose che servono immediatamente senza andare nei documenti
<David77> puccio: comunque passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-09
<FraterPV> buon giorno a tutti
<FraterPV> ho un problema posso esporlo?
<gigirock> ma va va
<gigirock> prob ema di connessione che va e viene
<ric_b> ciao a tutti, ho un vecchio pc acer aspire 3005 su cui ho appena installato lubuntu 16.04. Non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo (solo 640x480) e non funge il wi-fi. Potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> sergio1952, dai che ti mandano in pensione..... tu ce la farai
<ric_b> ciao a tutti, ho Lubuntu 16.04 su vecchio pc acer aspire 3005 ma non mi rileva il wifi. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<laponsacca> buonasera..sono nuovo di ubuntu e sarei curioso di provarlo
<laponsacca> ho un pc  notebook acer  con processore atom di 9 anni fà
<laponsacca> avrei bisogno di un consiglio su che ubuntu installare grazie
<Ab3L> laponsacca: prova xubuntu. è leggero e dovrebbe andar bene per i tuoi scopi.
<laponsacca> Grazie Grazie Grazie
<laponsacca> sto provando 17.04 ma va lentissimo su questa macchina vecchietta
<fraid> buona sera ho un problema con firefox con ubuntu 17.04 lo avvio si apre la pagina e mi dice errore di rete
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-02
<devidino> #ubuntu-it-chat
<yolpe> Ciao, ho dovuto istallare i driver proprietari nvidia su lubuntu 18.4 (diversamente non riuscivo ad avere una risoluzione  xhe facesse stare il desktop all'interno del tv, sbordava sempre)
<yolpe> ora però è comunque piú grande il desktop del monitor, unico vantaggio arrivando col puntatore ai bordi, il desktop scorre e rienra a farsi vedere nello schermo tv (HDMI)
<yolpe> come posso fare perchè il desktop si comporti "normalmente" e stia visualizzato tutto all'interno dei margini tv?
<yolpe> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jZrhhhmYWb/
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-03
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, ho un problema con la stampante l'ho eliminata per reinstallarla ed ora non la vede più. Aiuto!
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, versione ubuntu  modello stampante ... usb ..ethernet ...
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, 16.04 LTS, Lexmark E250dn, usb
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, scollegala riavvia il pc e ricollegala
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, già fatto non funziona
<ilTeto> Scusate devo andare, grazie lo stesso
<David77> buongiorno a tutti. è uscito il nuovo kernel 3.13.0-153.203 che speravo correggesse il mio problema del 3.13.0-151, ma anche con quello il mio ubuntu 14.04 si riavvia prima del login. il 3.13.0-149 invece funziona. c'è un modo per avvertire che anche questo kernel ha lo stesso bug? oltre ad usare il vecchio kernel altre soluzioni? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, un kernel ciucco ogni tanto può capitare , ma 2 di fila è assai improbabile , sarebbe più plausibile che il problema risieda altrove
<David77> Carlin0 anche se il 3.13.0-149 funziona? nel Changelog di quello nuovo non mi sembra sia riportato il bug della 151 (dovrebbe essere il 1778584) forse non lo hanno ancora preso in considerazione perché non è più confirmed? cosa potrebbe essere se non il kernel? non potendo entrare nei 2 kernel che mi riavviano il pc non posso neanche fare un report con apport-*
<David77> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-153.203
<Carlin0> David77, ma è ubuntu o una derivata ?
<David77> ubuntu 14.04
<David77> aggiornato. il bug dovrebbe essere questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1778584
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1778584 in linux "linux-image-3.13.0-151-generic fails to boot" [High,Incomplete]
<Carlin0> è un bug segnalato tieni il kernel vecchio e usa quello
<David77> non so come funziona però vedo: 1) non è per il kernel nuovo 2) è stato modificato da Confirmed a Incomplete il 27 giugno :(
<Carlin0> 2 kernel ciucchi di fila comunque mai visti
<David77> neanche io, mai successo. posso avvertire qualcuno oltre magari a dirlo a #ubuntu-it-dev ? con apport-* non credo serva a nulla non potendo entrare nel kernel visto che mi si riavvia il pc. il problema del riavvio lo posso vedere in qualche log? suppongo di no non essendo partito...
<Carlin0> i log dovrebbero esserci lo stesso
<Carlin0> in -dev puoi entrare tranquillamente
<David77> Carlin0 quale log posso vedere per dare più informazioni possibili? kern.log? syslog? si in -dev sono già entrato e ho chiesto se potevo avvertire lì. volevo nel caso dare più informazioni quindi eventuale log
<ignifugo> 99
<Mr_Pan> ignifugo, ?
<ignifugo> hoi
<ignifugo> scusate ho sbagliato chat :P
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, non riesco ad istallare la stampante: non la vede collegata alla porta usb. Mi era già successo ma non ricordo come ho fatto per risolvere il problema, qualcuno potrebbe guidarmi? ho ubuntu 16.04 e la stampante è una Lexmark E250dn
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, pri una finestra Terminale (ctrl+alt+t)
<Mr_Pan> e digita
<Mr_Pan> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, fatto
<Mr_Pan> e poi incolla qui il link http...
<Mr_Pan> devi copiare tutta la riga e dare invio ...
<ilTeto> http://termbin.com/gl9h
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, la stampante non ci sta prorpio tra le periferiche usb ...
<Mr_Pan> ci deve essere un altro problema..........
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, hai un hub usb  ?  alimentato  ?
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, infatti volevo installarla ma non la trova. non so cosa sia un hub
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, dove e´collegata la stampante  ?
<Mr_Pan> prova a cambiare la porta usb
<Mr_Pan> e assicurati che la stampante sia accesa.
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, è accesa, l'ho collegata diretta al pc ma non cambia niente
<Mr_Pan> ridai
<Mr_Pan> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilTeto> http://termbin.com/mpshv
<Mr_Pan> non la vede
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, esatto
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, ha mai funzionato collegata a questo pc ?
<ilTeto> Mr_Pan, si si fino a l'altroieri, poi ha smesso e l'ho eliminata per provare a reinstallarla ma niente, non la vede più
<Mr_Pan> ilTeto, si e´ rotta?  bruciata?
<ilTeto> no
<Mr_Pan> hai provato con n altro pc  ?
<Mr_Pan> mi pare impossibile che non la veda connessa a due diverse usb
<ilTeto> no
<Mr_Pan> [16:10:02] <ilTeto> Mr_Pan, si si fino a l'altroieri, poi ha smesso   >>> da quello che scrivi ...
<Mr_Pan> ciao ...
<devidino> j #
<pietro> peterjak78
<Guest66501> buona sera
<Guest66501> per il lavoro dovrei  creare delle cobolist un mio collega ha detto che esiste un tool su ubunto per farlo ma non si ricorda il nome
<Guest66501> potete dirmi come posso fare delle combo su ubuntu?
<Guest66501> qualcuno ha idea di come posso fare
<Guest66501> almeno esiste una guida su tutti i tools di ubuntu?
<ora> non riesco a trovare la documentazione su tutti itools di ubuntu
<ora> qualc'uno può darmi il link per la documenrtazione dei tool di ubuntu per favore
<ora> ???
<ora> ma non fate niente tuttto il giorno voi
<ora> anche ieri ho chiesto aiuto ma nessuno mi ha risposto
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-04
<robertotinti> ciao posso chiedere una info?
<robertotinti> h fatto un casino sul mio notebook e devo reinstallar lubuntu
<robertotinti> non sono per nulla esperto ma vorrei provarci
<robertotinti> su qst notebook avevo sia lubuntu che xp
<robertotinti> con un disco fisso in comune
<robertotinti> sto scaricando lubuntu poi devo capire come metterlo su chiavetta e ok e poi provare a installarlo
<robertotinti> la domanda è se perdo i dati su quel disco in comune ai 2 sistemi
<robertotinti> oppure se si sovrascrive mantenendo tutti i file salvatti
<armando76> eccomi
<gentoouser|a> ma quindi anche voi siete toccati da oggi ?
<gentoouser|a> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-05
<__Myst__> Salve, avrei una domanda al 100% off-topic ma non sono saprei in quale altro posto potrei farla. Sapete per caso di canali IRC che trattano di prodotti apple/macOs in italia/italiano?
<__Myst__> Ho un problema che purtroppo accade solamente in italia
<Nobun> bug report: wrong package bcmwl-kernel-source in Ubuntu 16.04 for kernel 4.15.0-24: the "solution" was to replace package found in 16.04 with the one for ubuntu 18.04 (download .deb, install .deb)
<Nobun> I reported this bug becose it could be necessary to replace current bcmwl-kernel-source package in 16.04 with a copy of the same package bcwml-kernel-source that is available for ubuntu 18.04
<Nobun> azz non mi ero accorto che era ubuntu-it volevo scrivelo su quello internazionale gh
<Carlin0> Nobun, ma hai provato semplicemente a riavviare usando il kernel vecchio ?
<Nobun> Carlin0: no perché non sapevo come fare
<Nobun> almeno in questo modo sono riuscito (in qualche modo) ad avviare il wi-fi
<Alfasus> come ci si registra?
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-06
<mike932> salve, ho un problema con xubuntu 14.04, non riesco a montare nessun dispositivo usb, quando ne collego uno al pc mi appare sul desktop ma, se ci clicclo mi esce impossibile montare not authorized to perform operation
<mike932> mi potete aiutare per favore?
<David77> buona serata a tutti. ancora nessun aggiornamento del kernel su trusty che mi fa riavviare continuamente e devo usare il .149... devo solamente aspettare oppure c'è qualcuno che ha trovato una soluzione alternativa? tra l'altro gli ultimi 2 kernel hanno corretto anche dei problemi di sicurezza :( grazie
<piranha> salve a tutti ho un problema, è pochi mesi che uso ubuntu, quindi non sono molto pratico. ogni volta che apro un terminale ricevo un messaggio
<piranha> no module named virtualwrapper
<Carlin0> piranha, che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<piranha> 18
<Carlin0> 18.04 ?
<piranha> si
<piranha> ogni volta che apro il terminale è fastidiosissimo inizia un loop di questi messaggi
<Carlin0> piranha, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install virtualenvwrapper
<piranha> credo di aver sbagliato qualcosa nell'installare gli ambienti virtuali di python che poi ho risolto con pycharm creandoli manualmente ma non riesco a risolvere
<piranha> ok sta installando
<Carlin0> credo anch'io che tu abbia pasticciato un po ma vediamo se questo risolve
<piranha> si perchè nella guida, si faceva riferimento a qualche variabile d'ambiente
<piranha> sicuramente ho sbagliato la
<piranha> ok risolto
<piranha> non apre piu quel loop infinito quando apro terminale
<Carlin0> a posto ? ottimo
<piranha> si grazie carlino
<Carlin0> di nulla
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-07
<David77> buongiorno a tutti! come giustamente diceva Carlin0 era strano che 2 kernel uscissero con dei problemi. in realtà il problema era su uno specifico pacchetto: amd64-microcode (3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.14.04.2+really20130710.1) trusty-security; urgency=medium -   * REGRESSION UPDATE: revert to 2.20131007.1+really20130710.1 due to 3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.14.04.1 causing boot looping for some AMD processors (LP: #1779092)
<David77> grazie agli sviluppatori di ubuntu :) risolto
<Carlin0> David77, quindi la soluzione è downgrade del pacchetto ?
<David77> Carlin0 no è uscito un aggiornamento che fa da solo il regression update :) https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kernel/amd64-microcode
<David77> grazie Steve Beattie!
<Eradamo> Ciao ragazzi. Qual è il metodo più veloce per aggiungere al desktop icone come home, computer, cestino etc.?
<David77> Eradamo dipende penso dal de ma di solito c'è tipo 'Impostazione scrivania > Icone' (xfce) / Preferenze scrivania > icone (lxde) o simili
<Eradamo> Ho già fatto con trash-icon-visible etc.
<piranha> buonasera a tutti ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu su un portatile però non mi trova la scheda wirless come posso risolvere?
<piranha> al momento sono connesso da lan, però di rilevare il wifi on vuole proprio saperne
<Mr_Pan> piranha> dovresti indicare almeno il modello di sk wireless
<Mr_Pan> da una finestra terminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla il link qui in canale
<piranha> http://termbin.com/3f12
<piranha> http://termbin.com/3f12
<piranha> anche il via cavo fa un pò di scherzi :S
<Mr_Pan> piranha> hai una delle schede wireless piu rognose in assoluto
<Mr_Pan> piranha> dai una letta qua
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/377050/how-do-i-get-mediatek-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wi-fi-adapter-working
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4755965
<piranha> grazie mr pan
<piranha> Mr_Pan: ha funzionato ti ringrazio. buona cena e buona serata a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-08
<FiskyoLive> Buongiorno a tutto il canale
<FiskyoLive> ho un problema con la iso 18.04 e non riesco ad installarla
<FiskyoLive> verso la fine blocca il download
<FiskyoLive> da cosa puo dipendere?
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: dipende dall'operatore: ma dovremmo sapere che pc hai
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: poi da che os ci sono installati su quel pc
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: poi ci devi dire che cosa hai scaricato e come intendi installarlo
<gigirock> !dettagli FiskyoLive
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FiskyoLive> ho un asus portatile con processore i7 cpu Ghz x 4 e 8 giga di ram
<FiskyoLive> ormai uso esclusivamente ubuntu da una vita
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: ah ok , quindi un ubuntu era o e' gia' installato su quel pc ?
<FiskyoLive> e non ho altri sistemi sul pc
<FiskyoLive> si la versione 16.04
<FiskyoLive> tutto è successo caricando la versione 18
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: allora metodo 1 un po' da freak ,  installi ma non formatti la partizione esistente....
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: ma quando si ferma l'installazione ?
<FiskyoLive> gia fatto stesso problema
<FiskyoLive> praticamente si blocca quasi sulla fine
<FiskyoLive> lo provato a lasciare 24 ore e non è piu ripartito
<FiskyoLive> ora unica versione che posso usufruire e caricare è 16.10 e non altre
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: ma adesso da dove mi parli ?
<FiskyoLive> dal mio portatile in descrizione sopra con ubuntu 16.10 installato
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: ok , allora da li , sudo apt isntall inxi
<berlino> Buongiorno
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: ok , allora da li , sudo apt *install inxi
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: poi inxi -F | nc termbin.com | 9999 e pasti il link che ritorna
<FiskyoLive> provo ora stesso da terminale?
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: yes
<FiskyoLive> ma con pen drive inserita con iso 18?
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: no mi hai detto che adesso 6 su una 1610 gia' installata.......
<FiskyoLive> si esatto
<berlino> utilizzo kubuntu 18.04 e spesso e volentieri all'avvio mi appare il messaggio che Baloo File Indexing Daemon si è chiuso insapettatamente. Perchè continua ad uscire?
<FiskyoLive> mi dice sul terminale operazione isntall non valida
<gigirock> berlino: kde e' strano
<Carlin0> FiskyoLive, per forza la 16.10 è fuori supporto non puoi installarci nulla
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: ho sbagliato a scrivere vedi riga sotto
<FiskyoLive> infatti voglio cambiare versione carlino
<Carlin0> FiskyoLive, dai al terminale sudo lshw e metti in pastebin
<gigirock> cia Carlin0 te ghe resun
<Carlin0> !paste | FiskyoLive
<ubot-it> FiskyoLive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<gigirock> Carlin0: c'era lshw nella 1610 ?
<Carlin0> hai voglia
<FiskyoLive> stessa cosa oprazione non valida
<Carlin0> FiskyoLive, direi impossibile a meno che tu non abbia distrutto il sistema operativo
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: sudo lshw | nc termbin.com | 9999 e pasti il link che ritorna
<FiskyoLive> la 16.10 lo messa ieri dopo tentativi e tentativi
<Carlin0> ci sei quasi gigirock leva l'ultimo |
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999 e pasti il link che ritorna
<gigirock> Carlin0: non ho dormito molto
<Carlin0> FiskyoLive, non ha senso installare la 16.10 che è fuori supporto
<gigirock> Carlin0: e' l'unica che installa
<FiskyoLive> adesso mi ha dato http://termbin.cpm/6h01
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla FiskyoLive sia dei comandi che dei link
<Carlin0> così non sbagli ne uno ne l'altro
<Carlin0> e incollaci il link giusto
<FiskyoLive> non mi fa incollare come mai?
<gigirock> ed e' pure caduto
<gigirock> Carlin0: no no
<FiskyoLive> mi si è disconnesso
<FiskyoLive> cmq non mi fa incollare nulla
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: tu hai un portatile con skeda grafica nvidia
<FiskyoLive> si
<Carlin0> 1050 o giu di li magari
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: quando parte l'installazione con usb tu devi scegliere uefi:nome della chiavetta
<Carlin0> se è la 1050 ci va il nomodeset
<FiskyoLive> geforce 920mx
<FiskyoLive> gia provato co uefi nulla
<gigirock> !nomodeset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomodeset'
<Carlin0> FiskyoLive, non trovi che sia strano che con te tutti i comandi siano sbagliato e che addirittura non ti faccia fare copia/incolla ?
<FiskyoLive> si mi pare davvero strano , ma non so come fare
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: e' complicato se tu hai un solo pc, all'avvio dell'installazione devi modificare dei parametri
<FiskyoLive> ditemi quali e ci provo nuovamente ... me li scrivo su cellulare
<gigirock> FiskyoLive: https://youtu.be/fA9Kw8jqaP8
<FiskyoLive> non mi appare questa schermata su installazione
<Carlin0> gigirock, evita link che non siano documentazione ufficiale qui
<Carlin0> !installazione | FiskyoLive
<ubot-it> FiskyoLive: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<millian> Buongiorno
<FiskyoLive> una curiosità ... etcher è affidabile per creare pen drive avviabili ?
<FiskyoLive> ora ricarico la versione 18  sulla pen drive con etcher
<Millian> Buongiorno
<FiskyoLive> ciao buogiorno
<FiskyoLive> @Mililian
<Millian> Mi scuso con tutti i presenti alla chat ma sono un utente Ubuntu desktop da anni e ora il PC da qualche giorno non carica il launchr
<Millian> Non riesco neanche a correggere i pacchetti da dpkg
<Millian> Qualcuno ha tempo/voglia di aiutarmi?
<Millian> Grazie
<DD3my> Millian, quali comandi hai dato?
<Millian> Sudo Apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Millian> Poi ho fatto sudo apt-get up date e sudo apt-get upgrade
<Millian> Attualmente sembra funzionare ma il sistema è in modalità grafica provvisoria con le icone molto grandi. Ci sono arrivato dal recover mode in avvio. Quando riavvia normale il launcher non c'è
<Millian> Ogni volta che riavvio normalmente compare il popup "si è verificato un problema ad un programma di sistema"
<Millian> Ubuntu 16.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<Leprotto> giornooooo
<Leprotto> oggi mi è successa una cosa strana
<Leprotto> stavo cercando di bootare il pc su kernel 4.15-0.24 ma continuava a ributtarmi in emergency mode
<Leprotto> dal journal di sistema trovavo questa importante informazione
<Leprotto> vFat-fs (sda1): IO charset iso 8859-1 not found
<Leprotto> Mount process exited,code=exited status=32 Failed to mount /boot/efi
<Leprotto> allora ho seguito una guida che consigliava di bootare una versione precedente del kernel
<Leprotto> ho bootato 4.15-0.23, eseguito qualche aggiornamento di sistema, riavviato 4.15-0.24 e il problema era sparito
<Leprotto> O_o
<Leprotto> nessun esperto presente?
<jk^> ciao, su lubuntu 16.04.4 come metto la password all'accensione del pc? sono andato in "Utenti e gruppi" ed impostato che dovrebbe chiedermela, ma non me la chiede
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/12p9LrUwzPLdO9ewTFN5SDB4PhUGINM3v/view?usp=sharing
<Mr_Pan> jk^> il tuo utentesi chiama user ?    e perche' ha  i diritti di amministratore ???
<Mr_Pan> non stai mica usando windows...
<jk^> ho messo nome generico
<jk^> e sì, poco fa l'ho impostato come amministratore
<jk^> prima era selezionato "Personalizzato"
<Mr_Pan> male...
<jk^> Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> meglio
<jk^> male o meglio?
<jk^> visto che lo uso solo io, che male c'è ad impostare come amministratore?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> solo che volevo mettere la password all'avvio
<Mr_Pan> jk^> non ti serve avere permessi di amministratore...  quando ti servono usi sudo
<jk^> boh, essendo io l'unico utente del pc, mi sembrava opportuno impostare direttamente l'unico utente anche come amministratore
<Carlin0> jk^, hai altri utenti su quel pc ?
<jk^> no Carlin0
<Carlin0> che de usi ?
<Mr_Pan> jk^> http://i.imgur.com/SWfkbno.png
<jk^> <jk^> ciao, su lubuntu 16.04.4 come metto la password all'accensione del pc?
<jk^> e quindi Mr_Pan ?
<Mr_Pan> impostalo cosi
<jk^> ok, ma mi serve la pass all'accensione
<Mr_Pan> controlla di avere tolto la spunta in basso dove dice "non chiedere la password..."
<jk^> non c'è
<jk^> Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ...
<jk^> hai visto lo screen
<jk^> c'è scritto "Chiedere all'accesso"
<Carlin0> jk^, non vorrai mica dirmi che appena installato e creato un unico utente non gli chiede la pass
<jk^> quando ho installato forse misi che non doveva chiedermela, anche se non ricordo precisamente
<jk^> ma cmq ricordo che la password la misi, perchè bisogna metterla per forza
<Mr_Pan> dove trovi Chiedere all accesso clicca su Cambia
<jk^> l'ho fatto Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> e li in basso trovi quelo che ti ho scritto prima
<Carlin0> quindi la mettevi ... e poi ?
<jk^> l'ho messa solo alla formattazione e all'installazione iniziale del sistema operativo
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> e poi quando chiede utente ecc ecc ha selezionato "non richiedere la password al avvio"
<jk^> poi me la chiede tipo quando devo aprire alcuni programmi o fare alcune operazioni o alcuni aggiornamenti
<jk^> ma non all'avvio
<jk^> Carlin0
<Carlin0> jk^, cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<jk^> 4 righe sono
<Mr_Pan> jk^> in terminale scrivi
<jk^> [Seat:*]
<jk^> autologin-guest=false
<jk^> autologin-user=user
<jk^> autologin-user-timeout=0
<Mr_Pan> sudo cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com  9999
<jk^> maròò, 4 righe
<Mr_Pan> occhio che ubot ti caccia
<jk^> spè apro il pastebin
<Carlin0> metti # all'inizio delle ultime 2 righe
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/8xeBB0Xv
<jk^> ok
<Carlin0> sai farlo jk^ ?
<jk^> forse
<Carlin0> jk^, sudo leafpad cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Carlin0> metti # all'inizio delle ultime 2 righe
<jk^> fatto
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<jk^> che dovrebbe succedere?
<Carlin0> che ti chiede la pass ?
<Mr_Pan> jk^> devi riavviare o uscire dalla sesisone e riaprire
<jk^> "Impossibile aprire il file per la scrittura"
<Carlin0> jk^,
<Carlin0> ma leggi o scrivi solo ?
<Carlin0> jk^, sudo leafpad cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jk^> leggo anche
<Carlin0> a dopo
<jk^> ma l'ho fatto
<jk^> aspè riavvio, vediamo che succede
<jk^> Carlin0 niente
<jk^> uguale
<jk^> che voleva dire quel "cat"
<Mr_Pan> sudo cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com  9999
<Mr_Pan> incolla qui il link
<Mr_Pan> jk^>
<jk^> ma io uso pastebin mi trovo bene
<Mr_Pan> jk^> fai come  preferisci
<jk^> Mr_Pan
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/XRxjMNNu
<Mr_Pan> jk^> scusa ti avevano detto di mettere # davanti a due righe ,.. non lo hai fatto
<jk^> le ho messe, dopo ho riavviato
<Mr_Pan> jk^> devi aprire il file mettere il # alle due righe in fondo salvare e riavviare
<Mr_Pan> jk^> sveglia...
<Mr_Pan> sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.com
<Mr_Pan> sudo leafpad  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.com
<Mr_Pan> vedi quale funziona
<Mr_Pan> modifica
<Mr_Pan> salva
<Mr_Pan> riavvia
<Mr_Pan> jk^>
<jk^> l'ho fattoooooooooooo
<jk^> crea un file di nome "cat" in questo percorso /home/user
<Mr_Pan> jk^> non lo hai fatot devi modificare lightdm.conf
<Mr_Pan> sudo leafpad  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.com
<Mr_Pan> modifica   salva riavvia
<Mr_Pan> jk^> se vuoi seguirmi ok senno ciao
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bAzhdpti-YlqijBqrw0CQC-sfzDOsZG8/view?usp=sharing
<Mr_Pan> jk^> allora te lo riscrivo
<jk^> .com?
<Mr_Pan> devi modificare il file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Mr_Pan> di quel file cat (non idea cosa sia) non me ne importa nulla
<jk^> mi ha fatto scrivere prima Carlin0 sudo leafpad CAT /percorso
<Mr_Pan> devi modificare il file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jk^> cmq ok modificato
<jk^> e salvato
<Mr_Pan> fami vedere
<Mr_Pan> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Mr_Pan> mettilo in paste
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bAzhdpti-YlqijBqrw0CQC-sfzDOsZG8/view?usp=sharing
<Mr_Pan> jk^> quello e' il file cat ...
<Mr_Pan> ok ci rinuncio ... ciao
<Mr_Pan> a dopo
<Mr_Pan> jk^> mi segui ?  copia questo comando in terminale per favore
<Mr_Pan> sudo cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> incolla qui il link
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TliwPVGaChsvvU-NtfYX3N9YlqLghG52/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> eccolo l'ho fatto
<jk^> il file di prima cat creato in /home/user lo posso cancellare?
<jk^> il punto è che prima non me lo faceva salvare, mi dava un errore di scrittura
<Mr_Pan> jk^> eccolo ocsa  ?   aspetto il link del comando che ti ho mandato
<jk^> impossibile fare scrittura sul file tipo così diceva
<jk^> adesso me l'ha fatto salvare
<jk^> scusa non mi va di usare siti di incollaggio sparsi, mi trovo bene con pastebin
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/vM4vnNxr
<Mr_Pan> jk^> scusa non mi va di aiutarti se non mi segui ...ciao
<jk^> ma ho fatto tutto, ho solo incollato in un sito diverso
<Mr_Pan> jk^> sei qui a chiedere aiuto
<jk^> ma la cosa l'ho fatta uguale
<jk^> infatti come vedi ci sono i due cancelletti nelle ultime due righe
<Mr_Pan> fai come dico io . non come ti pare. io la vedo cosi
<Mr_Pan> jk^> non ho aperto i tuoilink
<Mr_Pan> e non ho intenzione di farlo
<jk^> vabbè, era solo perchè in passato ho avuto problemi con dei pastebin, allora ora uso solo quel sito là
<jk^> perchè avevo sbagliato ad incollare e ci erano finiti dei dati personali
<jk^> cioè era tanta roba e non m'accorsi che dentro c'era anche qualcosa che non doveva starci
<jk^> ecco perchè da allora uso solo pastebin
<jk^> capito Mr_Pan ?
<Mr_Pan> jk^> no ... se sbagli ad incollar ein un pastebin 8uno qualunque) la colpa e'solo la tua ... non ci entra nulla il sito in questione
<jk^> lo so, ma pastebin fa mettere la scadenza e altre opzioni
<jk^> Mr_Pan
<jk^> cmq ripeto, ho fatto tutto, ho solo incollato il risultato in un sito diverso... come puoi vedere ci sono i due cancelletti
<jk^> nelle ultime due righe
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/vM4vnNxr
<jk^> vabbè, ho capito non mi credi... certo che sbagliai io ad incollare quella volta... ma da allora mi consigliarono di far così... sbagliai perchè erano tante righe e non mi accorsi che in mezzo c'erano anche dati personali...
<jk^> cmq grazie lo stesso, Mr_Pan se dovessi leggere, i miei link li ho messi, le cose che mi hai detto di fare le ho fatte
<Carlin0> jk^, avevo sbagliato il comando sudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Carlin0> metti cancelletto alle ultime 2 righe
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<jk^> Carlin0
<jk^> l'ho fatto
<jk^> se vedi i miei link c'è
<domilinux> ciao, non riesco a stampare documenti con la mia samsung m2020, nonostante ubuntu la riconosca. I driver che ho scelto sono i generic, non esistendo quello adatto alla mia samsung. Con il vecchio lubuntu16 stampavo tranquillamente. Adesso nè in wireless nè col cavo
<Mr_Pan> domilinux> ciao
<Mr_Pan> domilinux> id river che ti servono sono qui
<Mr_Pan> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201510/20151028115008613/uld_v1.00.36_00.91.tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> devi scaricarli estrarli e procedere all`installazione
<Mr_Pan> e sono driver della samsung per quel modello di stampante per linux
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-01
<Lya> Non riesco a scaricare nessun aggiornamento. Ho ubuntu 17.10 e ogni volta mi dice di controllare la connessione a internet, quando questa funziona benissimo....come faccio?
<raf> salve, non riesco ad aprire in alcun modo un hard disk esterno
<raf> potete aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-02
<redphilip> salve ho installato windows 10 e vorrei provare ubuntu , ho scaricato l'immagine iso direttamente dal sito ma non riesco a procedere con l'installazione
<Federico-bucci> Ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04.2 lts. Appena acceso va nella schermata nera tty ma non riesco a uscire e tronare alla schermata normale. Come risolvo il problema?
<David77> salve a tutti! leggo su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta 'potrebbe non essere più valida'. a me serve per la home criptata 5 anni fa che ovviamente al login con la mia password viene decriptata suppongo da ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase : posso rivederla per vedere se ho salvato quella giusta? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-03
<enricoupd> ciao ho bisogno di una mano nell'installazione di una webcam
<enricoupd> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Venus USB2.0 Camera
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: le webcam non richiedono installazione di driver i simili normalmente
<[Enrico]> se è UVC compatibile dovrebbe funzionare out of the box
<enricoupd> ho una webcam incorporata e mi funziona solo quella
<enricoupd> ho messo un messaggio nel forum , spero qualcuno mi aiuti non vorrei dover ritornare a winzoz
<Carlin0> enricoupd, hai provato se va con cheese ?
<enricoupd> va solo quella integrata
<enricoupd> con cheese e con tutti gli altri
<Carlin0> ma se fai lsusb la vede ?
<enricoupd> si
<Mr_Pan> i codici di lsusb
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: se fai: ls /dev/video*   , quanti device vedi? dovrebbero essere almeno due, uno per la interna e uno per la esterna
<[Enrico]> s/interna/integrata
<enricoupd> si sono due video0 e video1
<enricoupd> gucview mi da errore
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: puoi fare il paste del comando: v4l2-ctl -l --all -d /dev/video0
<[Enrico]> e anche di: v4l2-ctl -l --all -d /dev/video1
<enricoupd> enrico@enrico-X551CAP:~$ v4l2-ctl -l --all -d /dev/video0
<enricoupd> Driver Info:
<enricoupd>  Driver name      : uvcvideo
<enricoupd>  Card type        : USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam: USB2.0 HD
<enricoupd>  Bus info         : usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3
<[Enrico]> avrei dovuto fare !paste
<[Enrico]> !paste | enricoupd
<ubot-it> enricoupd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<[Enrico]> scusa mi sono scordato di dirti questo ^^^
<enricoupd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHYjngrTZJ/
<enricoupd> mi sono perso l'altro comando
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: stesso identico ma con /dev/video1 invece che /dev/video0
<[Enrico]> v4l2-ctl -l --all -d /dev/video1
<enricoupd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9gmfRYV2X/
<[Enrico]> mhm ok /dev/video1 non è la Z-Star. È possibile che il device non sia creato.
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: puoi condividere l'outpout completo del comando dmesg ?
<enricoupd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkFVMyFXxj/
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: fallisce l'inizializzazione del device. o è rotto o c'è un bug
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: vedi linee da 1455 a 1468
<enricoupd> una sola volta è funzionato con skype, poi riavviando pc non ha piu funzionato
<enricoupd> secondo me c'è un bug con qualche programma che ho installato per cercare di farla funzionare. non c'è modo di resettare le impostazioni delle periferiche
<enricoupd> ?
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: non credo sia colpa di un programma. La webcam non viene inizializzata correttamente, il driver nel kernel riporta fallimento. Questo avviamente a prescindere da quale programma usi la webcam
<enricoupd> ok
<[Enrico]> per questo penso a una webcam rotta o in via di rottura, dovrebbe funzionare
<[Enrico]> ma è vecchia
<enricoupd> no. è una webcam da applicare ad un telescopio
<[Enrico]> è una webcam vecchia da applicare a un telescopio :)
<enricoupd> si . facile
<[Enrico]> le trovavi già 10 anni fa quelle
<enricoupd> si. infatti non serve una potete cam per fare dei fermi immagini
<enricoupd> potente
<enricoupd> a questo punto provo su windows
<prusso> Innanzi tutto voglio ringraziare tutta la comunità, con vero affetto.
<fabio_cc> ciao prusso, per cosa?
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: prova, almeno possiamo essere sicuro che il device non sia rotto. Se su Windows funziona è un bug del driver e lo puoi riportare
<prusso> per la disponibilità e disponibilità
<enricoupd> non c'è possibilità di far partire winzon in virtuale da ubuntu per poterla provare?
<prusso> Cerco aiuto per ubuntu server
<enricoupd> comunque tra tutti i forum di ubuntu non mi pare sia stato risolto il problema di questa cam
<prusso> non riesco poiù ad accedere tramite la porta 22 da terminale remoto. Non ho firewall attivi, ma accedo tranquillamente dal pannello tramite ssh con password (ho disabilitato le chiavi ssh).
<fabio_cc> prusso, :)
<fabio_cc> prusso, hai detto "non riesco più", quindi presumo che prima riuscivi: cosa hai fatto prima che non funzionasse più?
<prusso> HO EFFETTUATO UN RIPRISTINO TRAMITE SNAPSHOT, .....
<prusso> SUCCESSIVAMENTE ho ripristinato la password, eliminato le chiavi ssh, riabilitato l'utente di root, verificato l'accesso alla 22, ispezionato eventuali firewall.
<prusso> Non sono un esperto linux, venivo seguito da un professionista che ha avuto problemi personali. Io sono un novellino di linux, anche se lavoro con complessi database e grandi mole di dati
<prusso> ... quindi a volte affogo in stupidaggini.
<prusso> ho altri server con i quali accedo dal terminale remoto dalla stessa postazione, questo problema l'ho solo con un determinato server, e da questo server comunque (e un virtual server) comunque accedo tramite utente e password SSH dal pannello di gestione.
<fabio_cc> prusso, dato che dal pannello acccedi sembra proprio un problema di firewall/porta chiusa
<fabio_cc> prusso, che errore ottieni?
<prusso> se utilizzo il terminale remoto di da connessione confusa, da remmina invece indica file o directory inesistente ...
<prusso> penso ad un problema di configurazione di /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fabio_cc> prusso, metti su ubuntu paste il comando che dai per connetterti da terminale e l'output ottenuto
<fabio_cc> !paste | prusso
<ubot-it> prusso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<prusso> si procedo ... ti anticipo che ho utilizzato grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config ed il risultato port 22 gateway ports no
<fabio_cc> prusso, metti su paste anche /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<prusso> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xkg8QzWqns/
<fabio_cc> prusso, ok non è un problema di firewall dato che accedi eccome al server ssh, dato che ti chiede pure la password
<fabio_cc> il problema è altrove
<fabio_cc> prusso, hai anche un utente non-root?
<prusso> nessun utente diverso da root adess
<prusso> sto cercado di copiare il file da "nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<[Enrico]> enricoupd: si puoi fare una macchina virtuale windows e attarci la usb usando virt-manager
<[Enrico]> ora devo andare, o/
<prusso> scusa ma non riesco a copiarlo
<fabio_cc> prusso, scusa ero a pranzo
<fabio_cc> prusso, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> prusso, poi metti qui il link
<prusso> la barra verticale mi viene resituita come >
<prusso> non sono mai riuscito a replicarla da pannello
<prusso> se uso copia ed incolla il risultato non cambia
<Carlin0> copia/incolla
<Carlin0> ops ...
<Carlin0> prusso, installa il pacchetto pastebinit nel server e poi ...
<Carlin0> pastebinit -i /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<prusso> http//:paste.ubuntu.com/p/cBxjcDYuzz/
<prusso> un attimo qualcosa non va ..
<Carlin0> è sbagliata la url
<Carlin0> fai copia/incolla
<prusso> ok è http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cBxjcDYwzz/
<Carlin0> bhe hai chiuso la porta
<Carlin0> devi decommentare quella riga e riavviare sshd
<prusso> credo di averla chiusa per errore dopo il trasferimento
<Carlin0> per quanto riguarda i caratteri dovresti riconfigurare la tastiera
<prusso> hai ragione ... ma allo stato attuale sono troppe novità per me. Ero seguito da un professionista e mi sono trovato solo con un sistema che non conosco per nulla, cerco di apprendere al meglio ma chiaramente devo trovare un sostituto.
<prusso> Ad ogni modo ti ringrazio
<fabio_cc> prusso, la tastiera ti conviene sistemarla subito, altrimenti ti impicci a dare i comandi
<fabio_cc> prusso, come dice Carlin0 devi riconfigurarla: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<prusso> grazie a tutti
<prusso> devo scollegarmi adesso. Vi saluto
<Feerryy> Ciao! da qualche giorno ho problemi con TorBrowser: quando clicco sull'icona, ci mette 5 o anche 10 minuti ad aprirsi, prima invece ci metteva pochi secondi...  cos'è successo?
<Feerryy> nessuna idea?
<Feerryy> accidenti... non tutti insieme...
<Feerryy> qui nessuno mi aiuta
<daevart> buona sera
<daevart> avrei bisogno di una manona con ubuntu e samba...c'è qualche anima pia disponibile?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | daevart
<ubot-it> daevart: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<daevart> vorrei condividere una cartella da una macchina linux con Samba, ed accedervi dalla rete tramite un pc con Windows.
<daevart> eseguo la condivisione tramite il right click, e gli do permessi 777. Dalla macchina windows vedo la cartella condivisa, ma non ci posso accedere neanche in modalità "browseable"
<daevart> ne ho provate di tutti i colori   (tra cui anche la configurazione manuale della condivisione su smb.conf), ma niente. sicuramente sto sbagliando qualcosa.
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-04
<robertino> buongiorno, ho un notebook asus pentium4 3 ghz con 2 gb di ram cosa posso installare xubuntu non me lo prende rimane bloccato che mettere?
<Mr_Pan> robertino, bloccato  ?
<robertino> durante l'installazione live rimane sulla scritta xubuntu e non si muove da li con windows 7 ok ma volevo mettere una versione di linux
<robertino> c'e' una versione di linux che va bene su tutti ho provato fedora 15 va bene ma su internet non carica html5 i video su youtube cosa si puo' fare ho paura che fedora ultima versione non si carica
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-05
<perr-paranoic> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con un programma forse col java più nuovo e il programma più vecchio...
<perr-paranoic> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/drsvR2NXZD/
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-06
<mimos> salve, non riesco a risolvere, asus x553ma con installazione che si blocca, non trovo modo di risolvere, necessito di una guida.
<perr-paranoic> per caso qualcuno mi sa aiutare ho un problema con un programma probabile perchè è vecchio e il java nuovo non va. Con Debian Stable funge, con Kubuntu LTS no. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/drsvR2NXZD/
<enzotib> perr-paranoic: non si capisce quale programma
<perr-paranoic> imindmap si chiama il programma quello che sto cercado di usare è alla versione 5 che è l'ultima per GNU/Linux
<perr-paranoic> @enzotib
<enzotib> perr-paranoic, installato dai repo?
<perr-paranoic> enzotib: nono non esiste più... è vecchio come programma e non c'è mai stato nei repo
<enzotib> perr-paranoic, allora non è possibile dare supporto in questa chat, ho visto che hai già scritto sull'altra (#ubuntu-it-chat), prosegui di là
<perr-paranoic> ok
<manuelfdgseryt> Buongiorno, vi spiego in due parole il mio problema. dando il comando update mi dava che era occupato, purtroppo stupidamente ho eliminato la cartella  /var/lib/dpkg . ora ovviamente non andava più nulla. ho ricreato un po la struttura ecc, e dopo un po di errori di qua e di la sono riuscito a non averne più. pero il problema è che non trova nessun aggiornamento perché per il so non c'è nulla di installato da quanto ho capito. qu
<manuelfdgseryt> alche idea soluzione?
<manuelfdgseryt> dimenticavo sono su
<manuelfdgseryt> No LSB modules are available.
<manuelfdgseryt> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<manuelfdgseryt> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<manuelfdgseryt> Release:	18.04Codename:	bionic
<enzotib> !pastebin | manuelfdgseryt
<ubot-it> manuelfdgseryt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<enzotib> manuelfdgseryt, cancellato da terminale o da filemanager?
<manuelfdgseryt> si lo so ho sbagliato
<manuelfdgseryt> da terminale, come si fa a citare che non ricordo...
<manuelfdgseryt> enzotib: trovato
<enzotib> manuelfdgseryt, mi sa che c'è poco da fare, hai eseguito un comando da amministratore (con sudo) senza capirne le conseguenze, ed hai fatto danni a mio avviso irreparabili
<manuelfdgseryt> enzotib: non è che non ne capivo le conseguenze semplicemente ho dimenticato di inserire il file da cancellare preso dalla frustrazione, ogni volta che avvio da sempre risorsa occupata! non era la prima volta che cancellavo per liberarla...
<enzotib> manuelfdgseryt, dà risorsa occupata perché il sistema controlla gli aggiornamenti automaticamente, non è un errore e non avresti dovuto intervenire neanche in precedenza
<manuelfdgseryt> possiblie che non ci sia una soluzione, ho installato dpkg manualmente ora stavo provando ad installare unattended-upgrades ho installato diverse dipendenze ma mi si blocca sulla 3python3_3.6.7-1~18.04_amd64.deb
<enzotib> manuelfdgseryt, ma vale la pena, avresti sempre il dubbio di non aver sistemato tutto esattamente come doveva essere, non fai prima a reinstallare? A meno che ci sia qualche motivo per cui è assolutamente sconsigliato reinstallare
<manuelfdgseryt> enzotib: avevo configurato un sacco di cose, nextcloud samba tvheadend apache....:'(
<enzotib> capisco, copiati i file di configurazione, questo è il bello di linux, che è (quasi) tutto su file
<manuelfdgseryt> mmmm se non c'è alternativa farò cosi...
<HELPME> Mi servirebbe un aiuto a chi dovrei chiedere?
<mauro030> Salve a tutti
<mauro030> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | mauro030
<ubot-it> mauro030: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<mauro030> deve installare un usb wifi adapter d-link  DWA-172 su ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> mauro030, inserisci la usb e poi dai nel terminale il comando lsusb quindi copia il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | mauro030
<ubot-it> mauro030: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<mauro030> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/35m4dBtWpq/
<Carlin0> mauro030, mi spiac ema non so aiutarti , a quanto pare è una realtek e non hanno driver adeguati su linux , magari aspetta qualcuno che conosca meglio questa scheda
<mauro030> grazie
<Carlin0> le realtek sono rognose ...
<mauro030> ciao di nuovo
<mauro030> a proposito dell'adapter d-link ho trovato in "software e aggiornamenti" un drive open source , dkms surce for the  r8812au ecc. l'ho installato e sta andando, secondo voi ci sono controindicazioni?
<arcan> salve, date assistenza nche per linux mint
<arcan> ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-07
<it-32> sera
<it-32> ho installato ubuntu 19.04 da zero tutto bene tranne per l'audio dopo pochi secondi  smette di funzionare qualche consiglio a riguardo?
<ubudavide> buonasera
<ubudavide> ho un problema
<ubudavide> Voce 52 non corretta nel file list (/etc/apt/sources.list URI parse)
<ubudavide> qualsiasi cosa accio su terminale mi dice questo
<ubudavide> ce nessuno?
<ubudavide> hi
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-29
<Kekko01> Ciao a tutti, tempo fa ho provato ad installare un .deb senza successo. Il problema è che ora non mi fa più aggiornare nulla tramite il comando sudo apt upgrade, l'errore che esce è: E: Il pacchetto nemesys deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<gnuovo> Kekko01 vedi se questi comandi ti possono aiutare
<gnuovo> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/release-notes/ch-upgrading.it.html#purge-removed-packages
<gnuovo> leggi bene prima di fare danni
<gnuovo> !nemesys
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nemesys'
<Carlin0> è uscito kekko
<gnuovo> si, grazie Carlin0, ho visto dopo
<Carlin0> lol
<Mart> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto tecnico nell'installazione di Xubuntu su un vecchio computer
<gnuovo> Mart che aiuto, esponi il problema direttamente
<Mart> Sto cercando di installarlo ma quando devo scegliere il disco o la partizione non mi appare nulla selezionabile
<Mart> Se clicco per aggiungere, togliere un disco o intalla crasha l'installazione e torna in modalità live
<Mart> Sono su un Acer Aspire 9420 (9423WSMi)
<gnuovo> Mart ma una distribuzione live ce l'hai ? Il cd live ti funziona ?
<Mart> Da USB va la live
<Mart> E gira normale
<gnuovo> e da live riesci a vedere il disco ?
<Mart> Facendo partire l'installazione no
<gnuovo> riesci a montarlo ?
<Mart> Come?
<Mart> Ho appena installato un SSD nuovo (che dal BIOS viene letto)
<Mart> La versione di Xubuntu è la ultima (20.04)
<gnuovo> sudo fdisk -l
<gnuovo> !pastebin | Mart
<ubot-it> Mart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<rossellapozzesse> sono assolutamente ignorante con Ubuntu, vorrei risolvere dei problemi di errori che mi da in avvio da quando ho provato a scaricare jitsi meet
<Mart> Okay @gnuovo ora provo
<Mart> @gnuovo No, mi legge solo la chiavetta da cui sta girando e quella che credo sia la RAm
<gnuovo> Mart incolla su pastebin il risultato del comando
<Mart> Forse ho risolto, provo una cosa
<Mart> Scherzavo
<Mart> Non sto scrivendo dalla macchina su cui sto lavorando, non saprei come copiare
<gnuovo> non puoi connetterti da quella macchina ?
<gnuovo> cmq se non vede il disco, puoi fare poco
<gnuovo> ma hai provato a collegare il disco ssd in un altro sistema ?
<Mart> No, non ho un enclosure esterno o altre maccchine in cui installarlo
<Mart> Ma da BIOS viene riconosciuto e letto
<gnuovo> eh ma non te ne fai nulla del Bios
<Mart> Nel senso che almeno veniva riconosciuto lì
<gnuovo> no SSD, no party
<Mart> Non so perché Xubuntu non lo veda
<Mart> È pure nuovo, non avevo W10 o altro già installato
<gnuovo> prova un'altra live e vedi se cambia qualcosa ma non credo.. sicuro che funzioni il disco ?
<Mart> Sicuro no, essendo la prima volta che lo provo
<Mart> Appena aperto dalla scatola proprio
<Carlin0> Mart, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<Mart> Con balenaEtcher
<Carlin0> Mart, e il comando sudo fdisk -l non da risultati ?
<Carlin0> rossellapozzesse, non diamo supporto a porgrammi provenienti al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<Mart> Sto cercando di accedere dal computer con Xubuntu ma la lentezza non mi permette nemmeno di accedere a Firefox
<Carlin0> !cpuram | Mart
<ubot-it> Mart: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<gnuovo> Carlin0 ha questo: (15:45:49) Mart: Sono su un Acer Aspire 9420 (9423WSMi)
<Carlin0> gnuovo, cpu e ram ?
<gnuovo> Core 2 duo T5500 1.66 GHz
<Mart> Intel Core Duo T5500 (1.66GHz) 2 GB RAM DDR2
<Mart> Ho visto esiste una versione più recente del BIOS ma non saprei come aggiornarla senza Windows (viene fornito un .exe)
<Carlin0> Mart, con quell'hardware sarebbe meglio lubuntu
<Mart> Grazie, pensavo fosse meglio Xu
<Carlin0> cmq Mart se non puoi postare output del terminale stiamo parlando del nulla
<Mart> Provo veloce con quella distro
<Carlin0> lubuntu è più leggero
<Mart> Mi spiace @Carlin0 ma non riuscivo proprio era tutto impallato da live Firefox
<[Enrico]> Mart: con così poca ram non ce la fai da live
<[Enrico]> temo che quel computer sia l'equivalente di un fermacarte ormai
<Mart> Già, a breve arriverò a 3GB di RAM
<Mart> Ho trovato un banco da 1GB a 5€
<Mart> Sempre DDR2
<Mart> Ho paura anche io sia un fermacarte ormai
<Mart> W10 ci metteva 30 min al boot con l'HDD di serie
<Mart> Cercavo di sistemarlo un minimo per un amico
<Mart> Ma se è ancora inutilizzabile mi sa farò il reso dell'SSD e pace
<gnuovo> Mart è la live che è lenta, io ho ua configurazione simile e linux gira.. non è una scheggia ma gira
<Mart> Gli dò start Lubuntu o boot dal primo disco rigido?
<gnuovo> start
<[Enrico]> Mart: ti dico, di al tuo amico di comprarsi una raspberrypi con 8 GB di ram e via, ha molto probabilmente più potenza di quel computer e molta più ram
<Mart> Immagino!
<Mart> È veramente vecchio questo laptop
<gnuovo> ah sicuro io il raspbberry p4  l'ho ordinato proprio x un upgrade del pc i oggetto XD
<Mart> Peccato perché con 17 pollici di display non era malvagio
<Mart> Molto bellina la UI di Lubuntu
<Carlin0> Mart, quale hai preso ? la 20.04 ?
<Mart> Mi sa di si
<Mart> L'ultima disponibile
<Mart> Qua riconosce il disco
<Mart> Piango
<[Enrico]> eh... I software moderni, sopratutto i browser web, sono molto più pesanti di 10 anni fa. Di fatto i browser web sono diventati piattaforme multimediali e interpreti di linguaggi di programmazione...
<gnuovo> Mart ti piace la UI, vede il disco, che vuoi di piu ? Hai risolto, pare
<Mart> Intstallazione non riuscita Il programma di installazione non è riuscito a creare una tabella delle partizioni su ATA SATA3 60GB SSD
<Mart> Create a partition table (type: msdos) on dev/sda
<Carlin0> Mart, prova a crearla con gparted
<Mart> Job: Create a new partition table on device dev/sda
<Mart> Come faccio? Sono novello
<Carlin0> cerca gparted tra i programmi della live
<Carlin0> dovrebbe esserci anche su lubuntu
<Mart> Non c'è
<Carlin0> editor di partizioni ?
<Carlin0> mi fa strano che non ci sia
<Mart> Da installer ora mi dice Non ci sono partizioni su cui installare
<Carlin0> non dall'installer dalla live
<Mart> E KDE partition manager non me lo mostra SSD
<Mart> Solo i due blocchi RAM e la USB
<Carlin0> KDE ?
<Mart> Sì l'unico gestore partizioni ch eho trovato qui su Lubuntu
<Carlin0> ah già che la 20.04 è basata sulle qt
<Carlin0> che menù ha sto partition manager , dimmi i nomi
<Mart> Ora ti dico
<Mart> Riavviando riappare SSD
<Carlin0> non sarà collegato male ?
<Mart> E ogni volta che avvio appare ata SRST failed
<Mart> Memory corruption detected in low memory
<[Enrico]> suona come non compatibile o rotto
<Mart> ata1
<Mart> fa riferimento
<Mart> Forse lo stesso del disco?
<Carlin0> [Enrico], avevo lo stesso dubbio
<Mart> reset failed, giving up
<Mart> Quindi è problema del disco in sé?
<[Enrico]> non necessariamente
<Mart> È un SSD economico da 60GB che ho comprato su Amazon
<Carlin0> Mart, io la sparo lì ... quasi quasi proverei col vecchio HD meccanico
<[Enrico]> potrebbe semplicemente essere incompatibile con un PC vecchio
<Mart> Stasera proverò di nuovo allora
<[Enrico]> Mart: quel computer vecchio potrebbe non essere SATA3 compatibile e quel disco magari non supporta SATA1
<Mart> Poi non so come fare con questo SSD allora
<[Enrico]> il disco è nuovo quindi è sicuramente sata3
<Mart> sì sì
<[Enrico]> ma potrebbe anche essere rotto il disco
<[Enrico]> per saperlo bisognerebbe connettere il disco a un computer moderno
<[Enrico]> se funziona non è rotto, semplicemente non è compatibile col PC vecchio
<Mart> Eh, sto scrivendo da un MacBook, non esattamente la macchina migliore per venirmi in aiuto...
<Mart> Proverò a collegarlo a un PC fisso appena ho modo
<Mart> Vi ringrazio immensamente del vostro tempo e della vostra pazienza, nel mentre
<Mart> Se avrò ancora bisogno tornerò qui
<Tarallo> Ciao ragzzi
<Tarallo> vorrei fare un passthrough della mia Gpu ma miPU invece che con2
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-30
<marco> ciao
<Guest38117> ciao
<Guest38117> dal terminale non funziona ifconfig
<Guest38117> ho provato a digitare il seguente comando sudo apt -y install net-tools
<Guest38117> e mi scrive impossibile trovare il pacchetto net-tools
<gnuovo> !net-tools
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'net-tools'
<Guest38117> non ho capito XD
<gnuovo> Guest3811 ifconfig mi sa che il  comando è stato sostituito dal comando ip
<Guest38117> ho provato ma io vorrei sapere il mio mac address
<gnuovo> e net-tools non fa piu parte del sistema
<Guest38117> come faccio?
<gnuovo> ip link show
<gnuovo> ip addr show
<Guest38117> perfetto...ma se io volessi imparare il terminale mi potete consigliare qualche sito?
<Guest38117> perché sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<gnuovo> scusa ma con tutte le guide che ci sono in giro scegline un paio.. l'importante è la costanza e l'esperienza..
<gnuovo> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<mutus_sonus> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<mutus_sonus> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare Ubuntu studio sul mio vecchio Macbook Pro
<mutus_sonus> non mi interessa emulazione
<mutus_sonus> Mbp 13-inch Early 2011 - Processore intel Core i7 2,7ghz e 8gb di memoria
<mutus_sonus> grazie in anticipo per chi mi aiuterà
<gnuovo> mutus_sonus non scriverci la storia della tua vita e del tuo computer, spiega che problema hai
<mutus_sonus> gnuovo non mi sembra di aver scritto la storia della mia vita
<mutus_sonus> ho chiesto un aiuto
<mutus_sonus> non mi pare di aver sproloquiato a vanvera
<gnuovo> vero scusa XD
<gnuovo> colpa mia
<Carlin0> !installazione | mutus_sonus
<ubot-it> mutus_sonus: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<mutus_sonus> ho scaricato la Iso e adesso vorrei capire come procedere ecco perchè sono qui
<mutus_sonus> molte grazie
<mutus_sonus> leggo e provo, se dovessi avere problemi rientro qui
<Carlin0> ah è un mac ..
<mutus_sonus> felice giornata a tutti
<Carlin0> !mac | mutus_sonus
<ubot-it> mutus_sonus: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<mutus_sonus> si è un mac
<muba58> per installare un nuovo router mi hanno chiesto il numero VOIP rete TIM come posso rimediarlo?
<gnuovo> chiamando la tim?
<muba58> se ti rispondono quasi impossibile parlare con qualcuno
<muba58> esiste un comando da terminale che fornisca questo numero?
<Asdi> hey
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-01
<ivan50> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto in quanto non funziona più l'audio con Ubuntu 18.04. Se mando della musica funziona, se invece devo sentire qualcosa attraverso il browser è muto
<ivan50> Dalle impostazioni di Ubuntu, audio test altoparlanti non si sente niente
<ivan50> Buongiorno, avrei di aiuto in quanto con Ubuntu 18.04 non mi funziona più l'audio.. Se vado in impostazioni - audio e faccio il test altoparlanti non si sente niente
<Carlin0> ivan50, ma prima funzionava o non ha mai funzionato ?
<leo3598> ciao a tutti! è qualche giorno che provo a installare delle distro linux sul mio lenovo yoga c 640 ma ho sempre dei problemi relativi al trackpad e alla scheda di rete non funzionanti. ad oggi ho provato ad installare ubuntu 18.10 e 20.04, fedora ed elementary OS
<leo3598> avete qualche consiglio?
<leo3598> il computer è un 2-in-1 e sicuramento questo non lo rende la miglior scelta per linux, ma mi piacerebbe installarlo
<ivan50> fatto un collegamento HDMICarlin0, prima funzionava mi sembra che da quando ho fatto un collegamento HDMI ha cominciato a dare problemi. Tra l'altro se vado su youtube la musica la sento
<ivan50> Carlin0, prima funzionava mi sembra che da quando ho fatto un collegamento HDMI ha cominciato a dare problemi. Tra l'altro se vado su youtube la musica la sento
<cbaldinu82> Salve, avrei necessità di un supporto tecnico
<cbaldinu82> c'è qualcuno online?
<gnuovo> tutti noi
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | cbaldinu82
<ubot-it> cbaldinu82: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cbaldinu82> Ho comprato da poco un nuovo computer : acer nitro 5 an515-54 762p. Ho comprato un adattatore usb c con porte usb aggiuntive ed anche con una porta vga (che vorrei utilizzare in quanto ho un monitor vga che non mi va di buttare) ed una porta hdmi.
<cbaldinu82> Il fatto sta che vengono riconosciute tutte le porte usb dell'adattatore, insieme al lettore di card esterne, ma nel momento in cui vado a collegare il monitor per poterlo utilizzare, questo non viene riconosciuto.
<cbaldinu82> Ho comprato l'adattatore perchè ho necessità di utilizzare 2 monitor aggiuntivi
<cbaldinu82> Dal sito del produttore del computer leggo :  Port USB Tipo-C: USB 3.1 Gen 1 (fino a 5 Gbps).
<cbaldinu82> Potrebbe essere questo il problema? Intendo dire, magari la mia usb type c non supporta il flusso video
<gnuovo> cbaldinu82: questo adattatore lo colleghi ad una porta usb del tuo computer? solo ad una porta ?
<cbaldinu82> ok, nessuno sa aiutarmi. Grazie mille a tutti
<Mr_Pan> domanda e riposta tutto in uno ... mah ...
<sardonico> di fretta poi...
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-02
<pasquale> buongiorno aiuto sto cercando aiuto
<pasquale> * a tutti sto cercando un aiuto
<gnuovo> !qualcuno | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pasquale> sto installando ubuntu su un asus s410U ma il sensore di impronte digitale non viene riconosciuto avete idee ? qualcuno ha ubuntu su un asus
<pasquale> scusate s410ua
<sardonico> vedendo online non sembra supportato
<pasquale> quindi non si può risolvere ?
<sardonico> temo di no
<pasquale> ok grazie mille
<sardonico> finché il produttore non rilascia le specifiche per l'implementazione
<pasquale> forse il problema è che è integrato con il touchpad il quale è riconosciuto correttamente da ubuntu
<Mirkux> Buongiorno a Tutti. Scusate ma dopo 2 giorni di ricerche e prove ancora non riesco a collegarmi in SSH con putty ad  UBUNTU 20.X Server e Desktop  residente su una macchina VDI con VBOX. Per favore qualcuno mi potrebbe venire in soccorso ? Grazie
<Carlin0> Mirkux, a dire il vero non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali , inoltre cerchi di collegarti da che OS ?
<Mirkux> Intanto Grazie per la risposta. Windows e Raspian.
<Carlin0> sei offtopic , prova a chiedere in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | Mirkux
<ubot-it> Mirkux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mirkux> Ok. Grazie mille.
<NunSeSape> u
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-03
<Mr_Pan> giorno
<Enzo> Qualcuno per un aiuto gentilmente?
<Guest12711> Qualcuno per un aiuto gentilmente?
<gnuovo> !qualcuno | Enzo
<ubot-it> Enzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gnuovo>  !qualcuno | Guest12711
<ubot-it> Guest12711: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest12711> OK Grazie essendo una chat pensavo che non ci fosse nessuno
<Guest12711> Vorrei condividere gli HD di Windows 10 con Ubuntu ma non ci riesco.
<Its5mmx> Salve
<Its5mmx> Mi potete mandare un tutorial su come installare questo coso insieme a windows?
<Sergei_> All of you since Friday night! Help Nuba, there is a backend on Node.js that uses local MongoDB and you need to throw Mongo outside. In bindIp it already costs 0.0.0.0, but no miracle happens. Plus another question, how to make authorization only for external clients, and for local clients to leave also access without authorization?
<Sergei_> Thank you in advance to all who will respond!
<Sergei_> MongoDB v3.4.17
<Sergei_> cat /etc/mongod.conf - https://gist.github.com/sergey-prosvirnin/6daef1ea44726b87d99e18dd1e6548e8
<Sergei_> sudo netstat -tnlp - https://gist.github.com/sergey-prosvirnin/10fa693d3dbb45b2ed79094a0068e748
<Sergei_> iptables -L - https://gist.github.com/sergey-prosvirnin/b810f0d39efac9810f8280f9739201df
<Sergei_> P.S. I opened the database temporarily, it's test and has no valuable data.
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-04
<mrobot> Sera.
<mrobot> Avrei un quesito. avviando un applicazione da terminale (esempio firefox), anziché poi premere la X per chiuderla, posso usare un comando che non sia kill "n.ro pid" ?
<Carlin0> dovrebbe funzionare anche killall firefox
<mrobot> Ok funziona, ma devo necessariamente aprire un altro terminale... non posso usare un comando nello stesso terminale che uso per aprire firefox ?
<Carlin0> se apri FF dal terminale ctrl +C
<mrobot> Perfetto, grazie mille
<fabio_cc> mrobot: puoi anche mettere & alla fine del comando in modo da riottenere subito il prompt (es.: firefox &)
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-05
<Fulvio> Ciao a tutta l'utenza. Di tanto in tanto mi spunta una finestra d'errore su ubuntu, credo di aver forse installato male qualcosa
<groudon_> Fulvio, che errore?
<Mr_Pan> groudon_> pretendi troppo :P
<Guest73776> buonasera, ho avuto un problema durante l'aggiornamento del sistema. Avviando il computer, mi appare la schermata bianca con scritto "oh no! qualcosa è andato storto." "si è verificato un problema impossibilda recuperare" " terminare la sessione e provare di nuovo" però continua a darmi sempre la schermata. come posso fare?
<Guest73776> faccio termina sessione, ma ricompare sempre la schermata bianca
<Guest73776> ho provato in tutti i modi, ma nulla.
